# IVF/ICSI/FET 2011 everyone welcome



## raf-wife

:dust:i know its a way off but after reading the other ivf threads on a daily basis i thought it would be great to be part of one, we dont have a set date yet because we are self funded and saving very hard but it looks like we can get started january

:baby::blue::pink:
Let me know if anyone wants adding to the list :flower:



 RAF-WIFE IVF TURNED INTO ICSI REGULAR ACCUPUNCTURE
PROVERA 21ST JAN, STIMMING 1ST FEB 2011 EGG RETRIEVAL 11/2/2011
6 EGGS RETRIEVED 5 MATURE 4 FERT ANTAGONIST PROTOCOL PUPO WITH 3 EMBRYOS[/COLOR]:dust: :bfn: :cry: 


MAAYBE2010 DOWN REG DEC LONG PROTOCOL  :dust:[/COLOR] ???


FLAKE-Y IVF 31ST JAN 2011 SHORT PROTOCOL 
EGG RETRIEVAL 11/2/2011 17 EGGS COLLECTED PUPO WITH 1, 8 CELL EMBRYO:dust::bfp::happydance:
 


DAISYJUMP DOWN REGGING 17TH JAN PUPO 2 EMBRYOS:::dust:





WALLIE SNIFFING STARTED JAN 2011 
6 EGGS 3 MATURE 1 FERT PUPO 1 EMBRYO:dust: :bfn::hugs:



HEATHETTE AWAITING REFERAL:dust:???



 WAITINGHOPING IVF#2 JANUARY 2011::dust:???:



KRISTIN83 ICSI STARTED DEC 2010 17 EGGS COLLECTED 
10 FERT PUPO WITH 2 EMBRYOS :dust: double :bfp: :bfp: :happydance:  



ANGIEMON ICSI
STIMMING STARTED 21ST NOV 
SHORT PROTOCOL EGG COLLECTION 3RD DEC 
15 EGGS 9 FERT 

:bfn::hugs:



POLLYDOODLE CONSENT SIGNING 3RD DEC 
SHORT PROTOCOL JAN 2011 18 EGGS 15 FERT:dust PUPO 1 BLAST 4 FROSTIES ::dust::bfp::happydance:



CRYSTAL443 IVF MARCH 2011:dust::



BOOMER ICSI DOWN REG APPOINTMENT 16TH DEC
SCAN 5TH JAN 2011:dust:???



ALEXAPOO ICSI JANUARY 2011
8 EGGS PUPO WITH 4 EMBRYOS:dust::bfp:WITH TRIPLETS :happydance:



 MYSILLYGIRLS IVF #2 BCPS DEC  :dust:???



40YEAROLDMUM IVF ::dust:???



MRSSUNSHINE78 LONG PROTOCOL 16TH DEC
4 EGGS COLLECTED 4 FERT PUPPO 2 EMBRYOS :dust::bfp::happydance:



DINGLEYDELL ICSI #2 JANUARY 2011 :dust:???



MOMMY2FOUR IVF MARCH 2011 :dust:???


NAYLA82 ICSI MARCH 2011 :dust:


MRS_MAJOR IVF JAN 2011 16 MATURE EGGS 6 FERT:dust::bfn::hugs:


PLUTO IVF FEB 2011 :dust:


LITTLEPEE IVF :dust:


WRIGHTYWALES FET FEB 2011 :dust:


MEGG33K DR MARCH 16TH 2011 :dust:


MRSJPC IVF FEB 2011 :dust:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi Raf-Wife
Yes we are in the same boat, thinking of starting IVF late Jan or Feb. We have been TTC #1 for about 20 months so far, so not that long in the grand scheme of things although it will be about 2 years by the time we start. I would wait a bit longer if I had the luxury of time but I will be 37 next May so am keen to get at least one round of IVF under my belt before then. We have had all the main tests so far and are 'unexplained' so it is tempting to keep putting it off for another few months but like I say, we don't have time on our side. 
I had asked whether it would be worthwhile trying clomid or IUI but both specialists I have seen have told me that there isn't much point. It just seems like a huge jump from nothing to IVF!
How are you feeling about it all? I swing from feeling excited, to depressed that it has come to this, to being scared that it won't work. I guess this is only the start of the rollercoaster......
Anyways I have been trying to read up on ways to help improve success and apparantly your eggs take about 90 days to mature so am trying (as best I can - not easy!) not to drink, to eat healthily and cut down on sugar and processed foods, and eat organic meat and fruit etc. Fun Christmas and New Year this year then, eh?! 
Would be interested to hear how you get on, along the way. I hope that all goes well for you, seems you have been TTC for a long long time. 
Am trying to learn what I can about the whole IVF process but have just started and it all seems so complicated doesn't it? My OH has a huge needle phobia so is worried about the blood test which he'll have to get at the outset but I keep telling him that's nothing compared to what us girls have to go through!
All the best
Px


----------



## raf-wife

hi there nice to meet you, yeah i feel like im on a rollercoaster of emotions too on the whole im mostly excited and cant wait to get started and then suddenly out of the blue il think maybe we shouldnt do it and that it probably wont work with our luck, and then other times im convinced it will and were going to have a baby or maybe even 2 lol, its crazy how its so emotionally and time consuming before weve even started. I want to get started as soon as we can before hubby gets sent to afganistan again he was due to go 2 weeks before christmas but its going to be next summer now.
as for trying to improve the chances im doing the same as you ive started taking multi vitamins (ive been on folic acid for yrs lol) and ive heard that honey can improve egg quality so im just starting with that, anyway keep me posted its nice to chat to someone going through the same things x


----------



## LisaBananaman

Hi ladies - mind if I join? :flower:

It looks like we will probably end up starting IVF sometime in the new year. I have my lap on Monday to confirm my HSG results that both my tubes are blocked :-( . If they are blocked, the FS will refer us straight away for IVF. There isn't a waiting list in our area apparently, so will probably be able to start fairly soon I guess.

I keep changing between feeling really positive about it and just wanting to get on with it, to unbelievably freaked out about the whole thing. When I'm feeling crappy, I just think our luck has been this bad so far, so it probably won't work for us and we'll end up childless, with like 20 cats and 20 dogs and smelling slightly of wee :cry:

xxxx


----------



## raf-wife

hi of course not the more the merrier after reading the other ivf/icsi/fet threads it shows they give each other so much support and encouragment along this emotional journey, im so glad i found this site before starting ivf its so full of useful info and it always helps to talk.


----------



## LisaBananaman

I know what you mean - I have been stalking most ofthe IVF threads and they do give me a lot of hope as lots of the girls on here have been successful. I honestly don't know what I would have done if I'd never found this site . . . just knowing that other people find TTC challenging is a massive comfort, as all my friends have managed to have kids and you feel very alone when going through something like this by yourself.

xxxxx


----------



## raf-wife

just noticed its only a few days to your lap will they tell you straight away what the results are ?


----------



## LisaBananaman

I hope so - otherwise I will have to wait until the FS visits my local clinic, which only happens once a month. I won't be able to bear the waiting. I'm just praying that they don't actually remove my tubes - the FS said that if they are completely blocked, they will have to be removed altogether as they could stop IVF from working. If they do that, I will be gutted. You always hope that if you still have tubes, even one, there is a chance, however small, of conceiving naturally at some point. Am really praying it doesn't come to that.
xxxxx


----------



## avenna

*


----------



## LisaBananaman

avenna said:


> ME! :hi:
> LisaBanana we kinda know each other already!
> Hope you lap goes OK. We kinda by passed all that and got referred straight for ICSI so not quite sure what a lap mean but I hope you result don't mean havin ur tubes removed! BTW I went with the individual Vits like you suggested...hubby now takes 8 tablets a day!!
> But yeah I been stalking the IVF thread, getting excited for when I can join in. So this thread will be great! My hubby just doesn't understand when I say I can't stand the waiting around!
> xxx

Hey Avenna!

Cheers hun - am feeling a tad nervous about it! I really don't like hospitals and operations so will be glad when its all over and we know where we stand!! A week off work's not all bad tho  

I'm glad you've got him taking the vits! I have remind my OH EVERY single night to take them - I'm sure he tries to forget them on purpose!!

So how comes you bypassed all the tests? what's the reason you're getting referred for IVF?

The waiting is aful! It's like wait a couple months for this test, then another couple for that test, then another couple to see the FS again. before you know it, it been like another year has passed! Just want to start on some sort of path, one way or another!

xxxxx


----------



## avenna

FS said that hubby SA is too bad said we won't concieve naturaly.
but stayin positive. x


----------



## LisaBananaman

Definitely! My friend went through exactly the same thing . . . she was fine but her hubby's sperm meant they couldn't conceive naturally. They went for IVF with ICSI and conceived first go! Their baby will be one in December!

xxxx


----------



## raf-wife

hi avenna were starting to get a little group together lol

lisabananaman reason i asked was because i had to wait nearly 4 mths for the results of my hsg (theres 3 - 4 mth wait between my fs appointments until we go private in dec) and for me that has been the worst part of all this so far much worse than being told the result but im pretty sure they do tell you the results of a lap straight away, i can imagine it would be hard to hear that they have removed tubes but on the positive side you wouldnt have an ectopic which is something im concerned about .
good luck for monday and let us know how you get on x


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi again everyone
Yes, great to have this thread, will be nice to speak to other people who are going through the same thing. Although the friends that I have spoken to about this have been sympathetic, ALL of my friends have basically managed to get pregnant at the drop of a hat. I don't think anyone really understands how difficult this all is unless they've been through it. 
Strangely, I am starting to feel slightly more relaxed about the whole thing - maybe because I know that IVF is now on the agenda and I'm not now expecting it to happen on its own. Probably just a temporary thing, however, I'll no doubt be back to being a blubbering wreck when AF next rears its head!
Thanks for the tip on honey Raf-Wife, I'll get stocking up on that as well.
Lisabanana good luck with your lap, fingers crossed,
Px


----------



## avenna

*


----------



## raf-wife

Pollydoodle said:


> Strangely, I am starting to feel slightly more relaxed about the whole thing - maybe because I know that IVF is now on the agenda and I'm not now expecting it to happen on its own. Probably just a temporary thing, however, I'll no doubt be back to being a blubbering wreck when AF next rears its head!
> Px

i completely understand what your saying there, i found out early september and since then ive been able to ditch the opks temping etc and my last af i wasnt expecting to be pregnant so didnt get upset and for the first time in yrs i dont have a stock of pregnancy tests in the house


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies 

We are hoping to start our 1st cycle in feb/march/april. I will of lost enough weight by dec to go on the list so hoping to start early 2011 depending on how long the wait is... pray that funding doesnt get suspended in this PCT like it did in warrington :-( xxx


----------



## raf-wife

hi africaqueen nice to meet you and congratulations on your weightloss


----------



## avenna

Hello africa queen. Good luck with your weight loss. I hadn't heard about the PCT loosing funding. Does tha mean nobdy in warrington can have IVF on NHS?!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Just thought to drop a note and not read and run. I've already begun the process.....started down regulating just over 2 weeks ago, and am scheduled for a scan tomorrow....to see if I can start stimming. If all works well, I should be having EC in another 2 weeks or so. Praying we all get successful first try :flower:


----------



## puppymom32

Hello ladies best of luck to you all. We are not sure when we will be cycling but were awarded an IVF scholarship so just have to be matched up with a donating clinic. That can take up to a year but hopefully it will happen sooner. IVF is our only option now with both tubes being removed due to ectopic nervous and scared and just praying this all works out. 

AQ (sarah) Hey babes how are you doing? Awesome job on the weight loss!!! Missing you wonder where you had gone.


----------



## africaqueen

Isi- oooh i am sooo excited for u hun!! fingers majorly x'd! xxx

Amy- Hi!! Glad ur doing well. i posted on one tubers a few days ago re ur news ;-) i am so happy for u!! keep us updated.

All the other IVF 2011 ladies... this is our year! i feel it ;-) xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

hi
wanted to drop in i had started process 4 weeks ago but was downgraded to iui so i am in 2ww but not lookin good so we will be doin it again jan/feb next year so hope i can join you all for a sucessful ivf run of bfp xx


----------



## annmc30

hi ladys im hoping to start my 2nd cycle of ivf after xmas, my story weve been ttc for 15yrs with no luck i have pcos blocked right tube and oh has bad sperm we been bck n forth to hospital i had to lose 4stone which i did over a yr n half, i had clomid metformin but nothing worked so we went for ivf got to the clinic to be told no funding so we had to take it to the appeals court in which time i fell pregnant but mc at 7wks so then it was day b4 xmas eve 2009 i got a letter to say we had won the appeal i could have 3goes free i was so happy we started ivf in march it worked but to our horror at my 16wk checkup at the midwife she couldnt find a heartbeat was sent for a scan and baby had died at 13wks we are now waiting for test results of baby we get them on tues and if everything was ok we can try again :)


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry glitter and ann Big hugs to your both. We have been trying to over 13 years Ann so I know how hard this process is.


----------



## raf-wife

hi everyone im off for my scan tommorrow so will find out if its all systems go for january ive decided im going to start accupuncture too .


----------



## faye38

woop woop we are doing ivf in the new year and cant wait i feel like im wishing my life away he he we are of to india doing ivf with a surrogate woop roll on next year <3 xx good luck ladys :happydance:x


----------



## maaybe2010

Maybe. . . :)

I'm hoping we will be in Dec but I'm sure my dates clash with Crimbo so the clinic won't be open :dohh:

Don't really want to go for it in Jan as our angel would of been due and I'm not sure if I can handle that all in one month.

Our next appointment is a week today (the 8th) and apprently after that appointment I ring with my next period and start DR that cycle :thumbup:
AF may show up around the Friday so I'm wondering if they can fit us in there and be done before crimbo :shrug: :)

:flower:


----------



## raf-wife

hi all i got the go ahead today my ovaries and womb look very nice lol


----------



## puppymom32

Great news RAFwife!!!


----------



## raf-wife

thank you i had really prepared myself for them saying they wouldnt be able to go ahead so it was a really nice surprise it makes a change to have some good news it turns out the op i had that caused all damage has actually moved my ovaries into a better postion for the egg collection


----------



## DaisyJump

hi girlies!!
i'm going for my first appointment tonight. group meeting i think it is. very nervous and exciting. 
will let you know how it all goes when im back xxx


----------



## raf-wife

hope it goes well daisyjump


----------



## raf-wife

omg i cant believe it i got a call from the clinic today were going in on friday to sort out what protocol were going on etc and getting our schedule i cant believe how quickly its all happening now after all these years, im guessing if we go on a short protocol we would be looking at just after christmas for embryo transfer and testing around my birthday im so excited can you tell lol


----------



## annmc30

got test results 2day baby was a girl we named her natalie anne she died of turner syndrome so they say we can start ivf again ive got an appointment 13th dec


----------



## africaqueen

Raf wife- FAB news! u must be sooo excited!

Annmc- i am so sorry for your loss but glad u can start IVF again soon x

I feel a million miles away from getting to the stage of treatment. xxx


----------



## puppymom32

It will happen AQ seem like forever but it will happen good job on the weight loss.


----------



## raf-wife

thanks africa queen i am sooo excited lol couldnt sleep last night, i know what you mean by feeling like its taking forever it was like that for me to but its going so quickly now mind you it does when your paying for it i had 3 phone calls from the clinic yesterday and one from the accupuncturist will let everyone know what happens when i get back on friday


----------



## maaybe2010

raf-wife said:


> omg i cant believe it i got a call from the clinic today were going in on friday to sort out what protocol were going on etc and getting our schedule i cant believe how quickly its all happening now after all these years, im guessing if we go on a short protocol we would be looking at just after christmas for embryo transfer and testing around my birthday im so excited can you tell lol

:happydance: :dance:

Hopefully I'll only be a week or two behind you! :)
Our appointment is Monday

:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

[/QUOTE]:happydance: :dance:

Hopefully I'll only be a week or two behind you! :)
Our appointment is Monday

:kiss: :hugs:[/QUOTE]

fantastic keep me posted


----------



## maaybe2010

Will do hun! :hugs: :)


----------



## raf-wife

are you really nervous i am and very excited im wondering how quickly things will start after the appointment


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm terrified tbh :(

OH thinks I'm being too negative about it all but two shoots at 40% just isn't good enough for me, not to mention IF I do manage to get pregnant I'm worried about miscarriage again. OH has extremley high levels of anti-bodies so our MC rate is higher than average :(

I'm trying to research into donor sperm but OH isn't having any of it, he's worried the baby wouldn't look like him and has said he will only do that if we use his brothers sperm which I'm not very comfortable with at all. . . . not to mention his brother is 14 so we would probably have to wait until he's 18 :dohh:

I'm hoping my dates will fall right so we can get in during December rather than having to wait until Jan (when our angel would have been due) because they close over christmas. 

We got a flow chart at our information evening and after our appointment on Monday the next step is to ring with next period and AF is due around Monday so hopefully she'll come Sunday - Tuesday but not much before that cos then then EC and ET may clash with christmas :wacko: That's if they even let me go on a period that started that day or a few days before :shrug:

Anyway point is from next period it should be 23 before DR so it should only be 7 weeks max depending on where you are in your cycle :thumbup:

:flower: x x x x


----------



## raf-wife

its such a lot to take in isnt it the past couple of days i have gone from bouncing off the walls to worrying and not sleeping and now im worrying because my af has dissappeared so im wondering what they will do, oh well guess il find out tommorrow lol


----------



## maaybe2010

raf-wife said:


> its such a lot to take in isnt it the past couple of days i have gone from bouncing off the walls to worrying and not sleeping and now im worrying because my af has dissappeared so im wondering what they will do, oh well guess il find out tommorrow lol

Really? :(
Aw bless you :hugs:
I'm trying to just ignore it :dohh:
Probably not the best thing to do but I like to keep myself busy so I'm not thinking about it.

Hmm. . she's probably missing from the stresss of it all!
Although always best to test as well lol Do you know if you ovualted late and that is the cause?

My last couple of periods have come early which has been good cos I haven't been brewing over 'is she going to show up this month?' but I want her to stay away for a few more days just so I can use this cycle lol

:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## raf-wife

my bloods this month indicated i didnt ovulate so im not sure, ive just started getting a few cramps though so maybe its on its way


----------



## maaybe2010

AF has arrived for me, a 26 day cycle and I normally ov CD16 or 17 :wacko:
My cycles have been getting shorter since the MC!


----------



## raf-wife

maybe they will start you this cycle then if there starting you on day 23 that would be fantastic x


----------



## raf-wife

have you had your infection screening bloods done yet ?


----------



## maaybe2010

I hooope so!

We had them done about two/three weeks ago and we'll get the results Monday but they should be absolutley fine :)


----------



## raf-wife

sounds like you could be all set to go now then woo hoo


----------



## maaybe2010

Aww I do hope so, I'll be gutted if they say to wait for my NEXT period!


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I join you?

My fiance & I are thinking about starting IVF in the New Year. We have been ttc since April 2009. We have both undergone all of the tests. My hormones are fine, I don't have PCOS or Endo, lap & dye showed everything is in working order, pelvic ultrasounds all fine. My fiances SA was above average but a little on the low side, but he made some lifestyle changes and since then it has improved so we're unexplained.

My next appointment with the NHS FS is on the 29th which will mean I will have had 3 cycles since my lap & dye. I was told by the FS that many women get pregnant after the lap & dye because they relax knowing that there is nothing wrong with them. I am on CD 11 of my 3rd cycle, so last chance. Not sure what the next steps are for me, I assume FS will try chlomid but not sure how much longer we can keep trying so we have already started investigating possible clinics and visiting a couple next week with a view to start in the New Year. We have enough for 2 attempts at the moment and will keep saving.

I too go from being excited and then really down about the whole having to pay for something that should happen naturally. As we are unexplained I also get my hopes up each cycle and think that this cycle it will happen for us only to be let down again.

Just seems so unfair that you grow up thinking that you will get pregnant when you decide to get pregnat. Who knew that it could be this difficult.

Anyway, enough about me. Hopefully we can all support one another through this.

Have any of you read any good books to help you understand the process etc? My fiance and I have both just read a book called "The Complete Guide To IVF" which has given us a basic understanding of the whole process. Was really good for my fiance to read it because I don't think he quite knew that it involved so much for the woman.

Hope x


----------



## raf-wife

hi your more than welcome to join us
i havent read any books just lots of leaflets and hours and hours scouring the net lol


----------



## maaybe2010

I've read half of that whilst sat in Waterstones! haha
Are you self funding or NHS. . . just sounded as if you meant your paying yourselfs

O:)


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Yes we're self funding. I've been told that the waiting list for the Surrey PCT is a long time! Currently seeing a NHS FS, but we'll go private for the IVF. We had money saved for a blow out holiday next year but have decided to spend it on IVF instead.

Where are you both based? I am looking at clinics in London. My mum's boss had 2 successful IVF attempts at the ARGC (pregnant first time both cycles, second time with twins) and they have good success rates so that is top of our list at the moment.

I am trying to limit my searching on the internet now because I drive myself mad with self diagnosing etc.


----------



## maaybe2010

Do you mind me asking why your going private rather than NHS? O:)

I'm based in Liverpool so Liverpool Women's Hospital it is for us :thumbup:

:kiss: x x x


----------



## raf-wife

i am self funded too and im going to wessex fertility in southampton and using there clinic bmi hampshire for all scans etc


----------



## maaybe2010

raf-wife, I'm guessing your self funded because you already have a child? O:)


----------



## Flake-y

Hey, hope you don't mind me joining your thread!

I will be starting my first IVF cycle soon, not sure exactly when, but I know I've to phone the clinic with next af, then I've to take metformin on day 21 until another af arrives, then I start the injections with EC probably in January sometime!

I can't wait to start, we've already done 2 failed IUI cycles so I'm really impatient!!!


----------



## raf-wife

hi flake-y yes please join us the more the merrier, looks like we may be having egg collection around the same time, do you know what protocol your going on ?


----------



## raf-wife

maaybe2010 said:


> raf-wife, I'm guessing your self funded because you already have a child? O:)

yeah hun thats right we have had all our testing through the nhs and private for ivf, i do think thats only fair though with the limited funding the nhs has for fertility treatment and im quite happy to pay :D


----------



## raf-wife

i am going to start putting dates on page 1 let me know if you want anything adding


----------



## Hope4amiracle

maaybe2010 said:


> Do you mind me asking why your going private rather than NHS? O:)
> 
> I'm based in Liverpool so Liverpool Women's Hospital it is for us :thumbup:
> 
> :kiss: x x x

Going private because there is a v.long waiting list where I live. My NHS FS also takes private patients so that may also be an option for continuity.


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Flake-y said:


> Hey, hope you don't mind me joining your thread!
> 
> I will be starting my first IVF cycle soon, not sure exactly when, but I know I've to phone the clinic with next af, then I've to take metformin on day 21 until another af arrives, then I start the injections with EC probably in January sometime!
> 
> I can't wait to start, we've already done 2 failed IUI cycles so I'm really impatient!!!

We're really impatient too, especially when my friends seem to get pregnant by just looking at their husbands!


----------



## maaybe2010

raf-wife said:


> i am going to start putting dates on page 1 let me know if you want anything adding



Ohh dates on front page fab!
All I have atm is consent signing appointment on Monday 9th Vov :)

*Maaybe2010* - Consent Signing Appointment - Monday 9th Novemeber


----------



## raf-wife

all done :dust:


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> hi flake-y yes please join us the more the merrier, looks like we may be having egg collection around the same time, do you know what protocol your going on ?

Oh we'll be very similar, I'm on the antagonist protocol too! Don't know too much about it yet, but we're going on the 22nd of Nov to go through all the meds & stuff. Wishing November away so we can get started!!!

Here's hoping for a Jan/feb bfp for us!!!


----------



## raf-wife

heres hoping it turns into a lucky thread and we all get our :bfp::baby::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

flake-y ive added you to page 1


----------



## maaybe2010

raf-wife said:


> i know its a way off but after reading the other ivf threads on a daily basis i thought it would be great to be part of one, we dont have a set date yet because we are self funded and saving very hard but it looks like we can get started end of jan/feb
> 
> 
> Let me know if anyone wants adding to the list :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAF-WIFE STIMMING AFTER XMAS
> EGG COLLECTION EARLY JAN ANTAGONIST PROTOCOL :dust:
> 
> 
> MAAYBE2010 CONSENT SIGNING APPOINTMENT
> 
> MONDAY 9TH NOV  :dust:
> 
> 
> FLAKE-Y MEDS CONSULTATION 22ND NOV
> ANTAGONIST PROTOCOL :dust:

:happydance: :dance: and :shock: :haha:
Hopefully I will have a date tomorrow for DR :thumbup: hope to God they can either fit me in around christmas dates OR let me do an extra week of DR instead of waiting to start end of Dec/begining Jan

:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

good luck for today maaybe2010 :thumbup:


----------



## raf-wife

hi everyone i got a call today about my consent signing/meds appointment it is the 2nd dec i should then have the injection training the following af and pick up my prescription and start stimming after xmas :happydance: at least thats what i think she said :dohh:


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks for your good luck hun and congraaaaats :)

We can't start becuase of christmas, I'm gutted and actually cired in the woman's office.
Means we will start DR in Dec but have ET on our baby's due date :cry:


----------



## raf-wife

maaybe2010 said:


> Thanks for your good luck hun and congraaaaats :)
> 
> We can't start becuase of christmas, I'm gutted and actually cired in the woman's office.
> Means we will start DR in Dec but have ET on our baby's due date :cry:

oh hun im sorry its worked out that way for you :hugs::flower::hug:


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> hi everyone i got a call today about my consent signing/meds appointment it is the 2nd dec i should then have the injection training the following af and pick up my prescription and start stimming after xmas :happydance: at least thats what i think she said :dohh:

How exciting, looks like we will very likely be cycling around the same time then!


----------



## Flake-y

maaybe2010 said:


> Thanks for your good luck hun and congraaaaats :)
> 
> We can't start becuase of christmas, I'm gutted and actually cired in the woman's office.
> Means we will start DR in Dec but have ET on our baby's due date :cry:

Oh, that's not a nice coincidence...:cry::hugs:

We are the same, delayed cause of Christmas. They wouldn't let us start this cycle, I've got to wait till the next one. At least we can have a new year's drink!


----------



## raf-wife

Flake-y said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone i got a call today about my consent signing/meds appointment it is the 2nd dec i should then have the injection training the following af and pick up my prescription and start stimming after xmas :happydance: at least thats what i think she said :dohh:
> 
> How exciting, looks like we will very likely be cycling around the same time then!Click to expand...

yeah thats nice to know isnt it hopefully we will all be bump buddies too :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

maaybe2010 what protocol are you on hun


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Lol Flake-y I gave up drinking agggges ago!
I don;t mind so much but it drives OH insane not being able to have a pint ahah

I'm on the long so down regging and stimming O:)

:flower: x x x x


----------



## raf-wife

maaybe2010 said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> Lol Flake-y I gave up drinking agggges ago!
> I don;t mind so much but it drives OH insane not being able to have a pint ahah
> 
> I'm on the long so down regging and stimming O:)
> 
> :flower: x x x x

me too but ive never really been a drinker anyway just the odd glass of wine mind you i find it hard to resist champagne at weddings and we go to a lot of those dh has a big family
i also feel like ive been on folic acid for ever and have been eating honey yuck everyday on toast for breakfast because its said to improve egg quality i have to alternate every bite with a sip of juice lol


----------



## raf-wife

have any of you been told not to :sex: in the run up to ivf we havent yet but i have heard of others being told not to incase they get pregnant :wacko:
:haha:


----------



## maaybe2010

Yep got told today, reason being (not being condesending sp?) is that the drugs can 'damage' baby resulting in deformities, abnormalities or disability O:)

The main aim of IVF is to get one healthy baby :)


----------



## maaybe2010

raf-wife said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> Lol Flake-y I gave up drinking agggges ago!
> I don;t mind so much but it drives OH insane not being able to have a pint ahah
> 
> I'm on the long so down regging and stimming O:)
> 
> :flower: x x x x
> 
> me too but ive never really been a drinker anyway just the odd glass of wine mind you i find it hard to resist champagne at weddings and we go to a lot of those dh has a big family
> i also feel like ive been on folic acid for ever and have been eating honey yuck everyday on toast for breakfast because its said to improve egg quality i have to alternate every bite with a sip of juice lolClick to expand...

haha I'm not too keen on champers either, you would think I'm 80 the amount I DON'T drink :haha:
Yeah I know!! The nurse today was like "You should start taking folic acid" I was like "you mean for the same as the past two years?" :haha: I started taking it about three month before we even started trying :dohh:

:flower: x x x


----------



## raf-wife

maaybe2010 said:


> Yep got told today, reason being (not being condesending sp?) is that the drugs can 'damage' baby resulting in deformities, abnormalities or disability O:)
> 
> The main aim of IVF is to get one healthy baby :)

yeah i know just sounds so strange hearing that you cant incase you get pregnant, did they tell you to stop now or after af, i have been winding dh up telling him he cant from my next af until after the baby/babies are born


----------



## bugs

Hi Ladies, Maybe2010 sorry to hear you can't start straight away I know you were so looking forward to starting but on the bright side you'll be starting the same time as me yay. I will hopefully be starting cycle no 2 my 1st injection will be right on top of Xmas but just can't wait to get started and Xmas is a good distraction xxx With this being my 2nd cycle if anyone has got any questions please feel free to ask even if you think they are stupid I think it's a big help when you can ask someone who's experienced it. Good Luck everyone xxxxx


----------



## raf-wife

hi bugs good luck with your next cycle:dust:


----------



## DaisyJump

Hello! Please can I be added to the list?
Had our group info evenin last week, hubs had his screenin last week and got our 
Individual half hour. Consultation on 22nd november.
I don't really know anything about dates or down reggin or stimming or the like it all goes over my head to be honest. 
Although we've got all our injections now (just needles, no meds)
Infact might give the ivf ward a ring now see if they can shed any light. I don't like not knowin what's going on.
Was hoping to get going before christmas but I don't know how it will work? 
I just don't know aarrrgh! So frustrated.
X


----------



## raf-wife

yeah sure i will put your consulatation date down for you hun :dust:


----------



## maaybe2010

raf-wife said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yep got told today, reason being (not being condesending sp?) is that the drugs can 'damage' baby resulting in deformities, abnormalities or disability O:)
> 
> The main aim of IVF is to get one healthy baby :)
> 
> yeah i know just sounds so strange hearing that you cant incase you get pregnant, did they tell you to stop now or after af, i have been winding dh up telling him he cant from my next af until after the baby/babies are bornClick to expand...

After AF :)
So still got one last chance to make it happen naturally :dohh: :blush:



bugs said:


> Hi Ladies, Maybe2010 sorry to hear you can't start straight away I know you were so looking forward to starting but on the bright side you'll be starting the same time as me yay. I will hopefully be starting cycle no 2 my 1st injection will be right on top of Xmas but just can't wait to get started and Xmas is a good distraction xxx With this being my 2nd cycle if anyone has got any questions please feel free to ask even if you think they are stupid I think it's a big help when you can ask someone who's experienced it. Good Luck everyone xxxxx

Thanks hun :hugs:
Aww haha that's worked out fab hope we both get :bfp:'s!!!

:kiss:


----------



## DaisyJump

Maybe2010 I'm glad u said that about 1 last chance to make it happen naturalluy (sorry don't know how to
quote you properly) thoughy I was the only one that was still hopin for a natural pregnency.
We have been told we've got 0% of concieving naturall but the consultant said as we left 'stranger things 
have happened!!' How's that for positive thinking! 

Just seen my name on the first page. Is anybody else still struggling to accepted that this is actually happening
To them?? Everytime I think about it, it just does not seem real. 
Still at the beginning stages so still very in the dark about what's goin to happen 
Hopefully after our individual consulation it will all become clear.
Does anybody know what happens at the individual consult? All I know is that I will have an internal examination. 
Xxxx


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> have any of you been told not to :sex: in the run up to ivf we havent yet but i have heard of others being told not to incase they get pregnant :wacko:
> :haha:

That's a nice thought; I've heard of that happening, people getting pg just before an IVF cycle!
We've not been told cause there's totally ZERO chance of a natural pregnancy in our case.:cry:


----------



## raf-wife

Flake-y said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> have any of you been told not to :sex: in the run up to ivf we havent yet but i have heard of others being told not to incase they get pregnant :wacko:
> :haha:
> 
> That's a nice thought; I've heard of that happening, people getting pg just before an IVF cycle!
> We've not been told cause there's totally ZERO chance of a natural pregnancy in our case.:cry:Click to expand...

thats pretty much the same for us hun we have more chance of winning the lottery :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> Just seen my name on the first page. Is anybody else still struggling to accepted that this is actually happening
> To them?? Everytime I think about it, it just does not seem real.
> Still at the beginning stages so still very in the dark about what's goin to happen
> Hopefully after our individual consulation it will all become clear.
> Does anybody know what happens at the individual consult? All I know is that I will have an internal examination.
> Xxxx

it is a strange feeling ive waited so many years for this and i cant beleive that its really happening, if its the consultation with your specialist they should do a transvaginal sonogram and another sperm analysis and you sign all your consent forms i have been told to allow 3 hours for the appointment, if its with the fertility manager they explain what will happen and the costs and with me the consultant had been through all my results already so she could tell me what will happen/when and what protocol i was going on


----------



## maaybe2010

Aw hun O:)
I think we've got a 2-3% chance of a natural pregnancy so technically it's not impossible!

I think every clinic / hospital has it's own preceedure. . . 
We went in on Monday for arpound an hour/hour half and all we did was sign forms and she gave us a TINY amount of info. . . :shrug:

x x x x


----------



## DaisyJump

Raf -wife thanks for all the information. They have told us its only half an hour long and they do an internal
Examination. That's weird how urs is 3 hours long!! Was hopin to get goin the cycle after that meeting
Which would be the beginning of december. I know that is very wishful thinking! X


----------



## DaisyJump

Raf -wife thanks for all the information. They have told us its only half an hour long and they do an internal
Examination. That's weird how urs is 3 hours long!! Was hopin to get goin the cycle after that meeting
Which would be the beginning of december. I know that is very wishful thinking! X


----------



## raf-wife

i shouldnt worry every clinic has there own way, at our appointment they want to do another semen analysis and we get the results whilst we are there, maybe thats why its going to be so long im not sure but i know that we are getting everything ready at this appointment so we can start straightaway after xmas,


----------



## DaisyJump

Ah right. They said we don't need any more SA until the actual day he's had all his blood screenin. I missed my period this month so will have mine done dec. Eeee hopefully I'll have everything ready to go affected. 
Still hasn't sunk in. Only found out we have no chance of conceiving naturally endof sept!!! X


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> Flake-y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> have any of you been told not to :sex: in the run up to ivf we havent yet but i have heard of others being told not to incase they get pregnant :wacko:
> :haha:
> 
> That's a nice thought; I've heard of that happening, people getting pg just before an IVF cycle!
> We've not been told cause there's totally ZERO chance of a natural pregnancy in our case.:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> thats pretty much the same for us hun we have more chance of winning the lottery :hugs:Click to expand...

I'd like to win the lottery & get pregnant!!! Or, winning the lottery would pay for a lot of IVF...


----------



## Wallie

Can you add me to the first page please?

Awaiting blood screening results, done 28/10. Start IVF January 2011 (if not before FX'd) Information evening 17/11

Thanks!


----------



## raf-wife

Wallie said:


> Can you add me to the first page please?
> 
> Awaiting blood screening results, done 28/10. Start IVF January 2011 (if not before FX'd) Information evening 17/11
> 
> Thanks!

its done for you hun :)


----------



## raf-wife

i received all my consent forms through the post today OMG :wacko: how much paperwork lol i didnt know they were coming through the post also received my first invoices today so its official:happydance: the paperwork dh got about his :spermy:analysis made me chuckle :haha: last time he was able to produce it at home then take it in, poor dh :blush:


----------



## heathette

Hi there ladies, I'm here to join you!

Well hubby and I have just been officially referred to the fertility clinic, IVF our only option.. We're kind of excited and nervous at the same time about starting this journey together! All we need to do now is sit back and wait for mr postman to bring us our letter about when our first consultation will be.. Lord knows what the postman thought this morning through the glass window in the door, this blonde girl in a dressing gown storming to the front door right at him at full speed! :laugh2:

I have no idea what to expect at this consultation so have been trying to do my research so can go prepared! 

Feeling very positive and excited, somehow can't bring myself to think about potential disappointments... just so incredibly happy at the moment knowing that we CAN have a baby together, we just need a little bit of help with it!


xxx


----------



## raf-wife

hi and welcome i am also trying to go into this with a positive attitude even day dreaming at times about the future baby/babys, i will add your name to page 1 for you good luck


----------



## maaybe2010

Hiya heathette :wave:

Your post gave me a smils and a little chuckle to, keep them coming lol

:hugs: :flower: x x x


----------



## waitinghoping

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I'm kinda new to this site, so I'm trying to figure everything out. We just tried IVF #1 in October, but it failed. We are trying again in January with a new RE and new protocol. My ovaries are failing me at the age of 28 :( I have Diminished Ovarian Reserve, poor ovarian function, and high FSH. We're hoping for some good eggs in January. I'm taking lots of supplements, doing acupuncture weekly, and exercising/eating healthy.

I'm looking forward to getting to know you and seeing lots of BFPs in the new year! :)


----------



## raf-wife

waitinghoping said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I'm kinda new to this site, so I'm trying to figure everything out. We just tried IVF #1 in October, but it failed. We are trying again in January with a new RE and new protocol. My ovaries are failing me at the age of 28 :( I have Diminished Ovarian Reserve, poor ovarian function, and high FSH. We're hoping for some good eggs in January. I'm taking lots of supplements, doing acupuncture weekly, and exercising/eating healthy.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you and seeing lots of BFPs in the new year! :)

hi of course you can join im sorry to hear your first ivf failed and wish you lots luck for your next one, how are you finding the accupuncture ? im starting it on the 23rd of this month


----------



## maaybe2010

Hi waitinghoping :wave:

Love the scrubs! Are you a surgen? :)

:flower: x x x


----------



## waitinghoping

Hi! Thanks for the welcome! I'm a pediatric nurse :)

The acupuncture is going great! I've been doing it every week for the past 9 weeks, and I plan to continue it weekly. It has been a big stress reliever. Our main goal with my acupuncture treatment is to improve blood flow to my reproductive organs and balance my hormones. I highly recommend it to anyone! :)

Can't wait to get acquainted with more of you ladies! :)


----------



## Flake-y

Hi waitinghoping, so sorry to hear about IVF#1 not working, fxed for you for your next go! I've heard good things about acupuncture, was considering trying it myself!

Heathette, I feel the same as you, I am also very excited about starting, I'm not really thinking about the possiblity of it not working either; I'm feeling quite optimistic!!! Probably shouldn't be though!


----------



## maaybe2010

Flake-y said:


> Hi waitinghoping, so sorry to hear about IVF#1 not working, fxed for you for your next go! I've heard good things about acupuncture, was considering trying it myself!
> 
> Heathette, I feel the same as you, I am also very excited about starting, I'm not really thinking about the possiblity of it not working either; I'm feeling quite optimistic!!! Probably shouldn't be though!

I am definatley little miss negative but even I'm getting excited and feeling positive about the IVF O:)

I've started work in a department store and had people come in with new borns in our pram we wanted and instead of feeling crappy I've been all 'Aawww' and excited to finally get our own :)

Maybe it's the posiitivity from this thread! :thumbup:


----------



## Kristin83

Hi, can you add me? We are planning to start everything in January.

So far, hubby went through 2 SA (both with low counts) I have gotten all my blood work (all normal), and yesterday I had an exam done to check my uterus and ovaries (all normal and he saw 26 follicles :-D) Hubby has a urologist appt at the end of the month and I'm thinking about starting acupuncture soon...

We wanted to wait till after the holidays to start the treatments because I wanted to lose more weight and with so much going on during the holidays its easier to wait.


----------



## raf-wife

maaybe2010 said:


> Flake-y said:
> 
> 
> Hi waitinghoping, so sorry to hear about IVF#1 not working, fxed for you for your next go! I've heard good things about acupuncture, was considering trying it myself!
> 
> Heathette, I feel the same as you, I am also very excited about starting, I'm not really thinking about the possiblity of it not working either; I'm feeling quite optimistic!!! Probably shouldn't be though!
> 
> I am definatley little miss negative but even I'm getting excited and feeling positive about the IVF O:)
> 
> I've started work in a department store and had people come in with new borns in our pram we wanted and instead of feeling crappy I've been all 'Aawww' and excited to finally get our own :)
> 
> Maybe it's the posiitivity from this thread! :thumbup:Click to expand...

im glad you are starting to get excited and i think you right about the thread helping, my dd and i had a quick look at the baby clothes ( she so desperatly wants a brother or sister) while we were in asda yesterday heres hoping we will all be on here in a few months time talking about what prams clothes etc we are buying who knows maybe even 2 of everything
our thread is really starting to grow and i cant wait to update us all with our bfps :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

hi and welcome kristin83 

MAYBE2010 FLAKE-Y DAISYJUMP WALLIE HEATHETTE WAITINGHOPING KRISTIN83 i hope you are all having a good weekend,
I have been reading up on foods to eat/avoid during ivf so have had to have a good sort through the cupboards im going to start making some changes now but get properly stuck in after xmas so anyway for now i have stopped my morning & afternoon coffees, i am avoiding proccessed foods as much as possible and switched to organic foods, no alcohol at all because im not fussed either way and limiting my chocolate intake im also adding lots of nuts seeds and pulses to my diet and as ive mentioned before the honey for improving egg quality im actually coming round to the taste of it now. 
it seems pineapple and bannanas should be avoided completely and i have also been told green tea should be avoided
does anyone know of anymore :hugs:


----------



## DaisyJump

RAF wife! No chocolate?!? Nonunion this can't be true, I eat it at least once a day. Yeah I heard about the pineapple and banana ( my fave fruit.)
We got advised no more than 150g tuna a week foryou and hub and obviously colic acid everyday!

On a more personal note, just told my boss I am starting IVF I work I. Community care so thought it might affect my job. My boss was fab about it saying I could have as much time off I wanted could take the whole time off work :) 
Lookin forward to getting to our individual consultation on 22nd and hopefully find out when we can get started. Xx


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> RAF wife! No chocolate?!? Nonunion this can't be true, I eat it at least once a day. Yeah I heard about the pineapple and banana ( my fave fruit.)
> We got advised no more than 150g tuna a week foryou and hub and obviously colic acid everyday!
> 
> On a more personal note, just told my boss I am starting IVF I work I. Community care so thought it might affect my job. My boss was fab about it saying I could have as much time off I wanted could take the whole time off work :)
> Lookin forward to getting to our individual consultation on 22nd and hopefully find out when we can get started. Xx

yeah chocolate was listed its going to be tough to give up lol im not doing that one until after christmas its a good excuse to eat the whole tin of roses first :haha: i forgot about the tuna :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyJump

Just noticed my post says nonunion! Ha sorry I'm on iPhone a d it autocorrects all the time. I meant 'noooooooooooo' haha xx


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> Just noticed my post says nonunion! Ha sorry I'm on iPhone a d it autocorrects all the time. I meant 'noooooooooooo' haha xx

:haha::haha: i wondered what that meant


----------



## Flake-y

No chocolate? Nooooo!!!! Surely a square every now & then wouldn't hurt?

I'm trying to do the same actually, it's healthy eating from now on! And trying to get a bit more exercise, I never do anything. 

Positivity from this thread is definately helping; just think, in a few months we could all be looking at a bfp!!! I'm trying not to think about bfns, I've seen too many of them recently.


----------



## angiemon

Hi Everyone,

I'm very new to this and I've been looking through different threads on and off for about a month now wondering whether to post or not! Not sure if Im doing it right yet and haven't figured out how to put a picture up or signature yet but Im sure it will come to me.

Me and my OH have been trying for nearly 2 years and first started looking for some help in May. We had to wait a few months to finally see a FS and after our tests, he recommended us going straight to IVF/ICSI due to my OH's SA.

We're having our initial consultation with the fertility clinic tomorrow and I'm getting pretty nervous (and excited). Wondering how much info they will give us tomorrow and whether we will be starting before or after Christmas?? Hopefully as soon as we can.

I really liked your thread and would love to join it!

Angela


----------



## Flake-y

Welcome Angela! Good luck with your consultation tomorrow, hope you get a date to start pretty soon!


----------



## angiemon

That was quick, thanks Jo.

Its good to read and speak to other people who are going through it. Like some of you have said, most of my friends seem to only have to look at their husbands too to get pregnant but we all have different problems!!!

On a lighter note, I do have a friend who is now expecting twins on her second IVF attempt, she is due around Christmas time so it definetly can work!!

I too am trying to cut out things that are bad for me and am reading books to try and get some knowledge. I didn't know chocolate was bad or green tea (I actually started drinking this thinking it might help) so thanks for setting me straight. Having problems with cutting out alcohol though, especially as my OH's '40th' birthday is this week so we've been wanting to have a few celebrations. I think when we get an actual date, it will give us the incentive to actually stop but we have cut down for now.

Heres hoping everyone is successful this time round!!


----------



## DaisyJump

yeah join angela!
i'm new to this aswell and was a bit dubious whether to share or not but it helps.

although at the minute i'm so broody!! i actually looked at prams and cots today...i think i need to not do that though and just try taking it 1 day at a time but i just cant! maybe a little excitement is a good thing?! xxx


----------



## angiemon

Hi DaisyJump,

Yeah it took me a while to pluck up the courage!!

I see that you have your consultation on the 22nd, you just want to know when its all going to start don't you?

I think a bit of excitement is good, I did read that it is better to be positive and be adamant it is going to work because if it doesn't work, we will be upset anyway so we may aswell be as positive as possible during the process. Easier said than done though I suppose!


----------



## waitinghoping

Hi *Angela*, good luck with your consult! I hope things get rolling soon for you!

Welcome *Kristin*! Good luck to you!

*DaisyJump* - That's great that your boss is cool with everything! That's always a plus! I bet you are anxious for your consult!

*rafwife* - You are definitely making some good choices! 

*Flake-y* - Sounds like you are on the right track, too - health wise!

*maaybe2010* - I'm glad you are feeling positive! It definitely helps.

Has anyone read the book The Secret? It's really helpful for positive thinking.

I was told to eat a high protein diet (it's good for your eggies), avoid processed foods, try to cut out fat and sugars, and then _no_ caffeine or alcohol. I have also stopped drinking Green Tea because it actually depletes your folic acid absorption. Actually, I have read that pineapple - after your embies get put in - can help with implantation. 

If anyone wants other ideas to improve egg quality, let me know :) I have become kind of an expert LOL because my eggs are poor quality. I am taking a million supplements for them.

*Hi* to everyone! Lots of positive vibes to you all xx


----------



## DaisyJump

angiemom - yeah im just really looking forward to getting proper plan and being given a date we can start. hate sitting round waiting feel a bit useless and like its out if my control. still trying for a natural BFP though.
and i am taking what you said as permission to look at baby things. I don't usually look at baby things. think i'm just doing it in the mean time while i wait.
We've already got all our injections so I get them out and have a little look at them aswelll, helps to let it all sink in x


----------



## Wallie

waitinghoping said:


> Has anyone read the book The Secret? It's really helpful for positive thinking.

Who's the author waitinghoping? I need something like this to get me thinking positive.

Thanks


----------



## DaisyJump

no sure what the book is but there is loads on Amazon you could look at getting!

Just had a thought! this time next week I should have a good idea of start date and timeline!! Gettin more excited rather than nervous now! :D


----------



## waitinghoping

Oh, the author of The Secret is Rhonda Byrne. It's really good! :)

DaisyJump - Yay for getting your medications! When I did IVF in October, I remember how exciting it was to look through all the different meds. It does seem more real! :)


----------



## raf-wife

hi angiemon your more than welcome to join, i hope your consultation went well today, ive added your name to page 1 just let me know if you have any dates you want me to add :flower:


----------



## raf-wife

if anyone needs there details changing to icsi or any new dates adding let me know :hugs:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi raf-wife
hope you are well - I've not been on the forum for a wee while, just trying to get ourselves organised. Now have consents appointment set for 3rd Dec (day after you I think!) and hoping to start IVF in Jan or Feb 2011 (short protocol I think). Still trying to do the healthy eating - not having too much difficulty in giving up alcohol, finding that cutting down on chocolate is soooooooo much harder!
Would be grateful if you could add me to your updates on the first page, thanks.
Fingers crossed for us all! 
Px


----------



## raf-wife

Pollydoodle said:


> Hi raf-wife
> hope you are well - I've not been on the forum for a wee while, just trying to get ourselves organised. Now have consents appointment set for 3rd Dec (day after you I think!) and hoping to start IVF in Jan or Feb 2011 (short protocol I think). Still trying to do the healthy eating - not having too much difficulty in giving up alcohol, finding that cutting down on chocolate is soooooooo much harder!
> Would be grateful if you could add me to your updates on the first page, thanks.
> Fingers crossed for us all!
> Px

hi glad your back, certainly will add your details now hun :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

hi everyone hope you are all well, i had a call from the clinic this morning they are going to prescribe me provera when i go on the 2nd dec because i was worried my af had gone AWOL, it arrived full force yesterday on about cycle day 70 right before my driving test
so its unlikely to arrive again in time for ivf in jan, they are going to give me the provera to start my af in dec and begining jan, also booked my first accupuncture today for 30th nov they said it will be about 2 1/2 hrs


----------



## DaisyJump

So you should be staring ur IVF beginning of jan?!
That's great news! Still anxiously waitin for my consult on Monday
Can't wait to go tho!!! Hopefully full of helpful and happy news 

Can I just Ask is this ur first IVF cycle? Xxxx


----------



## crystal443

Hi Ladies,

We just got the last of our test results yesterday and our only option is IVF :( We're unexplained and I'm 36 and not been on birth control since before my daughter 14 years ago. Everything is working right, hubby has great swimmers it just doesn't happen.
We could have started next month but we need to get finances together so probably Jan as hubby is off for the summer so this would be the best time. Our specialist did tell us we could have tried IUI but was given a 5% chance of it working because the "unexplained" problem probably lies in the sperm meeting the egg. So here we are, I'm glad this thread is here, I'm thinking i'm going to need over the next while.


----------



## annmc30

i go for my appointment 7th dec then hopefully start drugs soon after lets hope 2011 is a great yr for every1 xxx


----------



## crystal443

Sorry..please add us to the list on the front page for Jan. if it changes I'll let you know :) By the way we're paying just over $7000.00 for our first cycle, however Medicare will then reinburse money and we'll actually end up paying about $2000.00 out of pocket. I'm in Melbourne how does it work for everyone else?


----------



## DaisyJump

Hiya crystal! So sorry to hear ur news :( we just found out in oct that we need IVF! Don't have any children. It's so upsetting!
At the min were just waiting for confirmation but we should be getting 3 cycles on the NHS. So fingers crossed the funding doesn't get stopped! Xx


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> So you should be staring ur IVF beginning of jan?!
> That's great news! Still anxiously waitin for my consult on Monday
> Can't wait to go tho!!! Hopefully full of helpful and happy news
> 
> Can I just Ask is this ur first IVF cycle? Xxxx

yes hun it is our first 

good luck for monday let us know how you get on


----------



## crystal443

Fingers crossed for you, our biggest hurdle is going to be having the $7000 up front and its only for 24 to 48 hours and then we get reinbursed and only end up paying the 2000. Kinda silly really but I am glad we get some of the money back :) We were told they would only put one maybe two eggs back per cycle but they really try to only put one back. I'm not sure what to think of that to be honest, what has your clinic told you?


----------



## DaisyJump

Thanks so nervous but excited!! 

Just a little funny thing mite make yous smile! Hubby was reading the first page a d asked why we all had little fairies next to our dates and I told him it for baby dust! He laughed at first but now he sprinkles 'baby fairy dust' on me everyday! Bless him 
Xxxx


----------



## DaisyJump

crystal443 said:


> Fingers crossed for you, our biggest hurdle is going to be having the $7000 up front and its only for 24 to 48 hours and then we get reinbursed and only end up paying the 2000. Kinda silly really but I am glad we get some of the money back :) We were told they would only put one maybe two eggs back per cycle but they really try to only put one back. I'm not sure what to think of that to be honest, what has your clinic told you?


I've been encouraged to really go for one as twins run I. The family so potentially I could end up preggers with 4 !! ( as the saying goes, you wait for one......)
But I think in England theyre is a bit emphasis on only havin 1 put back cos with 2 it oh slightly I increases your chances but the risk if u do have twins are so high! Wat does ur husband think? Xxx


----------



## raf-wife

crystal443 said:


> Sorry..please add us to the list on the front page for Jan. if it changes I'll let you know :) By the way we're paying just over $7000.00 for our first cycle, however Medicare will then reinburse money and we'll actually end up paying about $2000.00 out of pocket. I'm in Melbourne how does it work for everyone else?

hi crystal nice to meet you and welcome to the thread i will add you to the list now, i am in the uk and our cycle is costing just under £5000 so im hoping to get some snow babies just in case we need another go


----------



## crystal443

LOL...awwww that's so sweet!! You never know that baby fairy dust might be adding up to a BFP on your first IVF cycle!!


----------



## Kristin83

raf-wife said:


> if anyone needs there details changing to icsi or any new dates adding let me know :hugs:

I found out today that because all my tests came back good and the insurance company gave the go ahead they want to start me on the injections on day one of my next cycle...which should be dec 3 or 4th..I was expecting to wait till January! :happydance: We go for our consultation/class on November 29th so we'll see how everything goes


----------



## raf-wife

Kristin83 said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> if anyone needs there details changing to icsi or any new dates adding let me know :hugs:
> 
> I found out today that because all my tests came back good and the insurance company gave the go ahead they want to start me on the injections on day one of my next cycle...which should be dec 3 or 4th..I was expecting to wait till January! :happydance: We go for our consultation/class on November 29th so we'll see how everything goesClick to expand...

congratualtions thats fantastic :happydance::wohoo::yipee::thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

DaisyJump said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, our biggest hurdle is going to be having the $7000 up front and its only for 24 to 48 hours and then we get reinbursed and only end up paying the 2000. Kinda silly really but I am glad we get some of the money back :) We were told they would only put one maybe two eggs back per cycle but they really try to only put one back. I'm not sure what to think of that to be honest, what has your clinic told you?
> 
> 
> I've been encouraged to really go for one as twins run I. The family so potentially I could end up preggers with 4 !! ( as the saying goes, you wait for one......)
> But I think in England theyre is a bit emphasis on only havin 1 put back cos with 2 it oh slightly I increases your chances but the risk if u do have twins are so high! Wat does ur husband think? XxxClick to expand...

He of course wants the most bang for his buck and wants two put back...lol...I'm not sure yet I think I'll really base it on egg quality and hope for the best!! Such hard desicions to make to do what's best.

Thanks RAF for adding me to the list..I hope you get your BFP quickly, Hubby and i were talking today and I think we're going to go for January for sure. We have to pay around $7500 and then within 24 to 48 hours later I get a huge chunk of that back and will be out of pocket just over $2000..its a huge pain in the backside though because we need to have the upfront money to go ahead. I sometimes wonder who makes the rules:wacko:


----------



## Kristin83

Thank you! Now i'm getting really excited/nervous :)


----------



## crystal443

Congrats Kristin you must be very excited to get started!!!


----------



## DaisyJump

congrats on starting yours!!!

EEEK got mine tomorrow hope hope hope hope its all good news! xx


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> congrats on starting yours!!!
> 
> EEEK got mine tomorrow hope hope hope hope its all good news! xx

good luck today daisyjump :hugs:


----------



## DaisyJump

Hello! 
Just back now! Was ok said it was a half hour consultation but we were actually there about 2 hours!!!!!!
Went trough all consent forms and had an internal exam which wasn't too bad. 
Starting DR on 17th jan. Can't wait. Xx


----------



## raf-wife

thats great hun i will update for you im guessing thats long protocol


----------



## raf-wife

maaybe2010
flake-y 
wallie 
daisyjump
heathette
waitinghoping
kristin83
angiemon
pollydoodle
crystal443

were getting quite a list now
how are you all doing, are you all as impatient as me not long now until the fun begins :winkwink:
i went on an ivf due date calculator today i will add the link it may be useful soon 
https://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php


----------



## DaisyJump

RAF wife I just seen my update date! How exciting. Ive got all my needles and all the mess now. Just wanna startNOW. 
Not sure wat u mean about long protocol. I've seen others mention it. But I'm down region 17th first scan on 9th feb and if all goes well, egg collection on 24th feb. Got told our chance if success is between 47-50% which hasjust sent me on positive thinking overdrive. :) 
Hubby is calling the meds 'babydust' now. So so excited and yeah I'm being very impatient. Was a bit bratty at the consultation, she wanted to push it back by 2 weeks and had a little strop and said NO xxx


----------



## Flake-y

Hi girls, well we had an appointment at the clinic today to sort out what meds we'll be doing & stuff!

We've decided to do egg sharing, cause it really reduces the cost for us, & since we are using a sperm donor, the egg donating was something I was interesting in doing anyway, I know what it's like to need a donor!

Anyway, that will delay our treatment for about 6 weeks, so we prob won't be having EC till Feb or March now. So I'm away to book a much needed holiday for me & DH for January!!!


----------



## raf-wife

on the long protocol you down reg then stim and the short protocol you just stim, im on the short protocol so no down reg i start stimming on day 3 of my cycle in jan,
it must be really exciting having everything ready in the house, your odds are the same as mine i think we have a really good chance only positive thinking from now on :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

Flake-y said:


> Hi girls, well we had an appointment at the clinic today to sort out what meds we'll be doing & stuff!
> 
> We've decided to do egg sharing, cause it really reduces the cost for us, & since we are using a sperm donor, the egg donating was something I was interesting in doing anyway, I know what it's like to need a donor!
> 
> Anyway, that will delay our treatment for about 6 weeks, so we prob won't be having EC till Feb or March now. So I'm away to book a much needed holiday for me & DH for January!!!

thats a fantastic thing to do flake-y, ive spoken to dh and we have decided that if we are lucky enough for our ivf to work and we have embryos in the freezer we will definatly donate them it would be amazing to help someone else, the holiday sounds like a good plan you will be nice and chilled before everything starts :hugs:


----------



## DaisyJump

Ahhh right yeah I'm on the long protocol! Six weeks weeks it should take altogether. Xx


----------



## crystal443

Hiya Ladies,


We're just waiting on our doctor to call back we were told we'd get a call tomorrow and that will be for our appointments to have bloodwork, scan, and we also have to see a councilor, accounts person, and we have to have police checks done. Victoria is the only state in Australia that you have to have a police check, its pain in the backside because it takes about 2 weeks to get back.

Did all of you have to see a councilor at your clinic? Ours is to discuss what would happen to the embies if we died, seperated etc. I feel like we're moving forward though which is good!!!


----------



## Kristin83

We go for a couples class the 29th where they show hubby how to do the injections.

I got a call from the dr's office today about sending me my medication...I should get it by the 30th and start it on the 3rd or 4th :) After that they are taking eggs mid-january! No official date yet but still not too far away :happydance:

I'm just hoping to get plenty of extra eggs to freeze the first time around....


----------



## crystal443

We don't have a definate date yet either :( its getting exciting though!!


----------



## raf-wife

it looks like we will all be having egg collection around the same time how exciting
i should get a better idea of dates on the 2nd but they did say early jan, because i am on the short antagonist protocol it is only 2 weeks from my first injection to egg collection and because my af has decided to go on holiday a lot recently they are giving me provera to start it off.
crystal443 we dont have to see a councellor but the option is there at any point throughout the process


----------



## DaisyJump

Ahhh how exciting everyone getting dates or at least estimated dates!
Won't be long before it comes around.
I hope everyone else gets as much out of this little group as I do. Just make me think we're not doing this alone. 

Just wondering though, what's everyone doing for time off work?
I've spoke to my boss and he says its up to me what I want to do. 
Aswell what's everyone doing about drinkin? We got told men shud stop 3 months before and the girl 1 month before obviously as sperms made and stored for 3 months eggs for 1! Me and hub have just stopped
altogether but we both like a good drink and with xmas comin up?! What's ur thoughts? Xxx


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> Ahhh how exciting everyone getting dates or at least estimated dates!
> Won't be long before it comes around.
> I hope everyone else gets as much out of this little group as I do. Just make me think we're not doing this alone.
> 
> Just wondering though, what's everyone doing for time off work?
> I've spoke to my boss and he says its up to me what I want to do.
> Aswell what's everyone doing about drinkin? We got told men shud stop 3 months before and the girl 1 month before obviously as sperms made and stored for 3 months eggs for 1! Me and hub have just stopped
> altogether but we both like a good drink and with xmas comin up?! What's ur thoughts? Xxx

i gave up my job last year when hubby got a new posting and we had to move so im a full time housewife now, my mum and dad are taking our dd on holiday to spain during the two week wait so i will be doing absolutely nothing:winkwink:
as for drinking ive stopped completely im having sparkling grape juice instead im not fussed anyway, i will let hubby have a few beers on christmas day and new year and i will be following the ivf diet after new years day although ive made a few changes already:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I'm hoping to hear this week (Friday) the results of our blood tests we got done on 28th October, they said it would take 3/4 weeks, so that's four weeks. I will chase them on Friday I think as they're a little slow at times. I would just like to find out what date I can start down reggin. I'm assuming I'm doing the long protocol as they always seem to do this with people, so I'm hoping we can start down reggin CD2 or CD21 next cycle. I really hope so anyway as I can't stand the waiting.

I've basically stopped drinking for three years, so no change for me. OH likes a drink now and then but it's not a big thing for him lately either.

I'm taking time off for hospital appts through my work. My boss knows about IVF although I've never ever spoken to him about it. Seemingly he guessed and it was confirmed to him, so he'll be fine about time off and if he's shitty he can lump it.


----------



## crystal443

Morning Girls,

I've never been a drinker, I think the lasst drink I had was last Christmas and it was half a beer:haha: I could never get past the taste, I was however a smoker and I quit last January:wacko: its a horrible habit but I do miss it:blush: . I also drink about 4 cups of coffee a day, its just so hard to give everything up but I am trying to get the caffiene levels down a bit more. :blush:

I'm lucky on the job front, I work from a home office as a website designer so very lucky there and hubby is an IT Tech in the education system. Yep we're geeks :happydance:

We weren't given a choice on the councilor, its mandatory here which is a bit silly I mean by the time you get to the point of IVF I think we've discussed evrything to death:dohh: Just waiting to hear back from the clinic today on our appointments to get our pre testing done....I can't wait!!


----------



## DaisyJump

Raf wife - what's the IVF diet? Does it involve lots of turkey dinners and mince pies?? Heehee!

I haven't had a drink in a month and it is honestly gettin to me now, but I think that's as at the minute its not essential that I don't drink!! Xmas will definitely be hard to not drink and thinkin about it I more than likely will have a drink.
Just wondered what ur thoughts were! Sometimes wish I didn't enjoy drinkin so much. Aswell, thought I would see a significant weight loss as everyone always says alcohol is biggest problem for weight gain!

Hubbys fine with not drinkin, even said he'll stop drinkin throughout the pregnancy. :) 

I got 4 weeks holidays left to take so think I might take a week for egg collection and then not sure what to do
Kind of want the 2ww off as well. I work nights aswell. Xxx


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> Raf wife - what's the IVF diet? Does it involve lots of turkey dinners and mince pie?

 :haha: right now its no caffeine and lots of honey the rest is more for after transfer but im going to start it beforehand anyway, its only organic fruit veg and meat,the fruit and veg because of the pestacides, not sure why the meat needs to be organic but oh well also lean meat only, beans, pulses, nuts, brown bread, low fat dairy such as skimmed milk and natural yogurt, lots of leafy green veg (that ones going to be difficult for me) and no bannanas or pineapple they also say limited seafood and tuna but im cutting it out completely


----------



## DaisyJump

Ah right. God I feel so silly. What's lean meat? 
How important is the organic veg thing aswell?! You reckon that just down to the person or are the pesticides a big hindrance? 
And honey?! Yum!!! Any peticular type of honey? Xx


----------



## crystal443

Lean meat is the lean cut of meat, it has very little fat:winkwink: that diet sounds great but its the no caffiene that gets me :blush: I've cut down from 8 cups to 4 cups but I get horrible headaches if I cut back too quickly:shrug: so I'll be going half full caf/half decalf and cut it out from there.

Its in everything I took panadol for a headache the other day and the box said MAX so I thought ok it'll just work better so after I took them I read the box and they had caffiene in them. :growlmad: I used to eat really healthy, organic etc but I haven't been the hubby and kids like take away every week and I have no will power but I have to say I feel much better when I eat healthy:thumbup:

Funny how we have to be so careful what we put in our bodies and there are crackheads popping babies out left right and centre...there is no justice sometimes:nope:


----------



## DaisyJump

crystal443 said:


> Funny how we have to be so careful what we put in our bodies and there are crackheads popping babies out left right and centre...there is no justice sometimes:nope:


ARRRGHHHHHH!!! dont even get me started! :grr: hate hate hate it. Jeremy Kyle nation. rah x


----------



## africaqueen

DaisyJump said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Funny how we have to be so careful what we put in our bodies and there are crackheads popping babies out left right and centre...there is no justice sometimes:nope:
> 
> 
> ARRRGHHHHHH!!! dont even get me started! :grr: hate hate hate it. Jeremy Kyle nation. rah xClick to expand...

I feel the exact same! life is very unfair sometimes, esp when we will make such amazing mothers xxx


----------



## crystal443

I got my phone call......yaaaahhhh!!!!:happydance: We need to wait on blood requests to come in the mail (a day or two) and we can then book our councilor session and our Accounts session (blah):rofl: and we can move on to our cycle. She did say in my notes I would be doing a cycle of Puregon (I think I might have misspelt that) :dohh:not even sure what it is really??

I am so excited to get this started:wohoo: I have a great feeling we'll get our :bfp:


----------



## Blue12

Puregon is an injection pen (hormone) to stimulate the growth of follicles (which contain eggs).

:dust:


----------



## raf-wife

DAISYJUMP like crystal443 said lean meat is with little fat, turkey and chicken are the best option also the organic fruit and veg is because of the pesticides, from what ive read i think this is one of the most important things food wise, as for the honey it helps to improve egg quality it needs to be the clear honey not that thick yucky stuff , im having the pure natural orange blossom honey from lidl its only about £2, i couldnt stand honey at first but really like it now ive been eating tons of the stuff :hugs:


CRYSTAL443 im with you on the coffee i used to drink about 4 cups plus my afternoon cappuccino i switched to decaff and ive had terrible headaches but that seems to have passed now, a very big yay to getting your phone call its fantastic when things get moving :happydance:


AFRICAQUEEN how are things going with you x


BLUE12 il be coming to you when i know what meds im on x


----------



## DaisyJump

Crystal that's so exciting. Bit of a downer havin to do the accounts bit but needs must.

Africa queen I know hate seein mums that don't appreciate what they've got. Had to block quite a few of my friends on facebook as it really hurts to read status updates of them sayin how annoyin their kids are :(
But we're on our way, I do think we will appreciate it that bit more as we've had to work a bit harder to become parents.

Raf-wife ok so organic veg is important. When is the best to start that? Now, when on injection or after egg collection???
Yum I love honey will get some. Will just eatin it on brown toast do? X


----------



## DaisyJump

Has anybody else got all their injections yet? Had mine for a few weeks now. Got a sort of pen with it which look ridiculoysly scary. 
But the injections on their own look scary aswell. 
Is everyone else just doing their own? My hubs is away for the first 5 and a half weeks so will have to do mine. X


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> Raf-wife ok so organic veg is important. When is the best to start that? Now, when on injection or after egg collection???
> Yum I love honey will get some. Will just eatin it on brown toast do? X

I am going to start organic on my next big shop this weekend but i dont think you need to until it all starts but i always do everything to the extreme and go way over the top :haha: honey on toast will be fine thats what i have and id say definatly start that as soon as you can 

i dont have my injections yet but im hoping it will be sorted soon 
hubby will be doing my injections i dont mind the thought of doing the injections myself im not bothered in the slightest of needles with my medical history but im scared of getting them prepared correctly


----------



## raf-wife

ive got to admit i am getting worried about egg collection and its about 7/8 weeks away im not normally worried about medical procedures but this has got me a bit scared im having mild sedation which ive had many times and never fall asleep they even struggle to knock me out with a general its quite strange because it will be scary and exciting all at the same time


----------



## boomer

Hi Ladies,
not too sure when our ICSI will actually take place. We have down reg appt on 16th Dec, and scan on 5th Jan, so I'm expecting that retrieval and transfer should be 2 or 3 weeks after that...? 
Not sure exactly how soon we can start stimulation after the first scan, nor how long stimulation will take, but I'll know more on the 16th for sure.
But hopefully I'll be with you all in January.

Good luck and love to all of you.
xxxx


----------



## raf-wife

hi boomer welcome to the thread :flower: il add your dates to page 1 good luck to you too :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

if anyone needs adding or updating let me know x


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> ive got to admit i am getting worried about egg collection and its about 7/8 weeks away im not normally worried about medical procedures but this has got me a bit scared im having mild sedation which ive had many times and never fall asleep they even struggle to knock me out with a general its quite strange because it will be scary and exciting all at the same time

I'm the same, I had a general once & hated it! I just don't like people fiddling about with my bits & pieces while I'm asleep & not knowing what's going on!

For some reason the sedation just freaks me out! But it has to be done, I'm sure we'll both be fine.:thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Raf wife- I am ok thank u. Just seem to be MILES away from IVF :-( back on my diet now to get my bmi down and then we can finally get the ball rolling next yr. I just cant wait now and im sooo wanting to get cracking on it 
How r u? where r u up to? i rarely get the chance to come online anymore as im always in work but im aiming to make time to keep up with ppl 

Daisy jump- yep it makes me mad too but u are deffo right about us appreciating being a mum even more after all we are enduring x

Crystal- yaaay! bet u are sooo excited! wishing u the very best x

How long do you wait for a cycle to start after you go on the waiting list? il be having ivf at the liverpool womens xxx


----------



## raf-wife

africaqueen said:


> Raf wife- I am ok thank u. Just seem to be MILES away from IVF :-( back on my diet now to get my bmi down and then we can finally get the ball rolling next yr. I just cant wait now and im sooo wanting to get cracking on it
> How r u? where r u up to? i rarely get the chance to come online anymore as im always in work but im aiming to make time to keep up with ppl
> 
> 
> How long do you wait for a cycle to start after you go on the waiting list? il be having ivf at the liverpool womens xxx

i know it seems like forever to get started i hope things happen quickly for you just keep up the weightloss you will get there :hugs:

im not sure how long the nhs wait is because we are private but if i were you id give the clinic you will be using a call they may have an idea of how long there other patients had to wait, if not try your pct

as for me i go back on the 2nd dec and will have a better idea of dates and hopefully get to pick up my prescription soon, but so far they have said i will start stimming early january x


----------



## heathette

Hi girlies,
Well a couple of weeks ago we got our special letter through the post!!! 
17th January is our first consultation, I've never wished christmas away so much! So all we have to do now is wait... I'm not sure what to expect at the first consulation, DH has had both SA done, examination, i've had internal examination, blood tests - doctor said my results were perfect. (although no ultrasound? Is this always normally carried out? Or will that be done at consulation?). 
So, we have MF infertility - low motility, SC is fine, and morphology not bad, just lazy swimmers, so ICSI will be our only option... But until then, we're going to try absolutely everything to improve motility!

DH has given up his coffee... he is so agitated and tired bless him, he normally drinks minimum 6 cups a day so is finding it hard.. but we're trying everything to make his swimmers better. He is now on wellman supplements, (which contains MACA) and 1000mg L'carnitine, 500mg L-arginine, he does not smoke and rarely drinks... and yesterday we ordered some pre-seed. We also use softcups.. All we want is one :spermy: !!

I have had 3 dreams this week that we got twins.!! That would be amazing, my mum has always said to me that she's convinced i'll have twins one day. :cloud9:

Anyways, waiting for AF now.. then is all systems go for next cycle. All it is now is a waiting game, we've accepted the IVF decision so we may as well throw ourselves into it until Jan! :happydance:

Baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

heathette said:


> Hi girlies,
> Well a couple of weeks ago we got our special letter through the post!!!
> 17th January is our first consultation, I've never wished christmas away so much! So all we have to do now is wait... I'm not sure what to expect at the first consulation, DH has had both SA done, examination, i've had internal examination, blood tests - doctor said my results were perfect. (although no ultrasound? Is this always normally carried out? Or will that be done at consulation?).
> So, we have MF infertility - low motility, SC is fine, and morphology not bad, just lazy swimmers, so ICSI will be our only option... But until then, we're going to try absolutely everything to improve motility!
> 
> DH has given up his coffee... he is so agitated and tired bless him, he normally drinks minimum 6 cups a day so is finding it hard.. but we're trying everything to make his swimmers better. He is now on wellman supplements, (which contains MACA) and 1000mg L'carnitine, 500mg L-arginine, he does not smoke and rarely drinks... and yesterday we ordered some pre-seed. We also use softcups.. All we want is one :spermy: !!
> 
> I have had 3 dreams this week that we got twins.!! That would be amazing, my mum has always said to me that she's convinced i'll have twins one day. :cloud9:
> 
> Anyways, waiting for AF now.. then is all systems go for next cycle. All it is now is a waiting game, we've accepted the IVF decision so we may as well throw ourselves into it until Jan! :happydance:
> 
> Baby dust to all xxxx

Ooh u must be sooo excited! i just cant wait to actually get on the waiting list as then i know we are getting closer to our dream  best of luck. I will following all of u ladies here so i get lots of advice for when we start treatment. i am so excited and nervous right now xxx


----------



## raf-wife

well i may have hit a small stumbling block dh got his blood screening results back yesterday they only took 2 days through the RAF and i was due to have mine done today at doctors surgery because my gp agreed to do them on the nhs, i turned up for my appointment and the nurse said she cant do them and the doctor shouldnt of said they would so she went of to speak to the practice manager and came back saying they would charge me £95 per test i said no thanks and left i called my fs clinic and they are going to do all 3 for £81 when i go on the 2nd dec im not fussed about paying for them but really wanted the results in time for my next appointment so i could get my prescription im just hoping this doesnt delay things too much, rant over x :growlmad:


----------



## DaisyJump

Ah no! Can't believe that why do u have to pay for a blood test? Are you in england?


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> Ah no! Can't believe that why do u have to pay for a blood test? Are you in england?

yeah i am in england i have to pay because im private, my fertility nurse at the clinic said to ask my gp if they would do them but they may charge or i could have it done there for £81 but that some gps will do them on the nhs so would be worth asking, so i made an appointment last week to see my gp she said i could have them on the nhs as they do them free anyway when your pregnant so i went ahead and made the appointment she had even written the request up for me i thought i might as well get something free when were paying so much i wish i hadnt now because its just wasted so much time im kicking myself because i could of had it all done and dusted by now


----------



## DaisyJump

JESUS! can't eblieve you have to pay for a blood test! think is, if you went in and just said you were a bit worried you might have one of the things ur screen for you would have had it done free!
Just booked mine today at my GP for Monday wonder if I'll have to pay? The girl never mentioned anything!
hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Wallie

:yipee: I get to start IVF next cycle. Not sure what the protocol will be but thinking it will be long protocol. So looks like I should get AF around 17th December-ish.

:yipee:


----------



## DaisyJump

Hi wallie yeah gettin a starting date?
Can I ask were u on the confetti forum recently?! Just recognise ur forum name!

Is everyone starting IVF according to their cycle??? My FS said they always start the cycle no matter where you are in your cycle. Xx


----------



## Wallie

Nope, not me Daisy, must be another Wallie going about :rofl:

Yeh my hospital start IVF with start of cycle. They said at our last appt they start CD2 or CD21, unsure which I'll be yet.


----------



## Kristin83

They told me that I have to start the 1st day of my cycle..which should be 12/3 :) Just waiting for the insurance company to send the pre-authorization and then the pharmacy will ship to me...hopefully they will get it to me in time so I dont have to wait another month!


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> JESUS! can't eblieve you have to pay for a blood test! think is, if you went in and just said you were a bit worried you might have one of the things ur screen for you would have had it done free!
> Just booked mine today at my GP for Monday wonder if I'll have to pay? The girl never mentioned anything!
> hope you get it sorted.

if your having nhs ivf you will be fine if its private you would most likely have to pay x


----------



## raf-wife

WOO HOO WALLIE :happydance::yipee::hug: you must be so excited x


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> Is everyone starting IVF according to their cycle??? My FS said they always start the cycle no matter where you are in your cycle. Xx

i start stimming day 3 of my cycle in jan 
i need to call on day 1 then go for a scan day 2 
im hoping my bloods have not pushed it back though because i need to go in on day 19 of this cycle to get my meds and training but that is on 5th dec my bloods wont be back by then and they wont do it without them x


----------



## Wallie

raf-wife said:


> WOO HOO WALLIE :happydance::yipee::hug: you must be so excited x

I am!


----------



## crystal443

raf-wife said:


> DaisyJump said:
> 
> 
> Ah no! Can't believe that why do u have to pay for a blood test? Are you in england?
> 
> yeah i am in england i have to pay because im private, my fertility nurse at the clinic said to ask my gp if they would do them but they may charge or i could have it done there for £81 but that some gps will do them on the nhs so would be worth asking, so i made an appointment last week to see my gp she said i could have them on the nhs as they do them free anyway when your pregnant so i went ahead and made the appointment she had even written the request up for me i thought i might as well get something free when were paying so much i wish i hadnt now because its just wasted so much time im kicking myself because i could of had it all done and dusted by nowClick to expand...

I have to pay because I'm private as well, however I get most of it back:happydance:. It's really too bad that you don't get anything back even going private, at least for me I need alot upfront ( 7000 almost 8000 ) but I only actually pay a little over 2000 because I'll get the rest back with 48 hours, we then have money for the next IVF cycle if needed because that will only be about 1200 out of pocket for ET cycles. 

Do you know if you're having one, two or more embies put back? We were told they only put one maybe two back it would be up to us in the end and I really don't know what to do, we've been discussing it, hopefully we'll come to a decision we're both happy with by that time. Hubby is leaning toward two and I don't have a clue:shrug:


----------



## crystal443

Wallie said:


> :yipee: I get to start IVF next cycle. Not sure what the protocol will be but thinking it will be long protocol. So looks like I should get AF around 17th December-ish.
> 
> :yipee:

You must be so excited :happydance: our clinic told us it would depend on how many people would be starting around the time we were as to whether we'd be on a long or short protocol, they like to keep the flow evened out. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Wallie

Thank you Crystal. I can't wait now... just wish it would hurry up!


----------



## raf-wife

crystal443 said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyJump said:
> 
> 
> Ah no! Can't believe that why do u have to pay for a blood test? Are you in england?
> 
> yeah i am in england i have to pay because im private, my fertility nurse at the clinic said to ask my gp if they would do them but they may charge or i could have it done there for £81 but that some gps will do them on the nhs so would be worth asking, so i made an appointment last week to see my gp she said i could have them on the nhs as they do them free anyway when your pregnant so i went ahead and made the appointment she had even written the request up for me i thought i might as well get something free when were paying so much i wish i hadnt now because its just wasted so much time im kicking myself because i could of had it all done and dusted by nowClick to expand...
> 
> I have to pay because I'm private as well, however I get most of it back:happydance:. It's really too bad that you don't get anything back even going private, at least for me I need alot upfront ( 7000 almost 8000 ) but I only actually pay a little over 2000 because I'll get the rest back with 48 hours, we then have money for the next IVF cycle if needed because that will only be about 1200 out of pocket for ET cycles.
> 
> Do you know if you're having one, two or more embies put back? We were told they only put one maybe two back it would be up to us in the end and I really don't know what to do, we've been discussing it, hopefully we'll come to a decision we're both happy with by that time. Hubby is leaning toward two and I don't have a clue:shrug:Click to expand...

i am going to have 2 put back on a day 3 transfer me and hubby have thought long and hard about this its not an easy decision to make and its one we have struggled with, we would love to have twins and i have plenty of time on my hands and good family support so im not worried about that but i am concerned about premature birth and the fact i am so tiny but the chance of both embryos taking is not that high and there are many twins born without any problems, there will always be something that can be found to worry about, i think you have to just go with what your heart tells you :hugs:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi again Raf-Wife
just being nosey and wondered when you had the discussion with your docs about transfer/how many to put back etc? We also have our consents appointment this week but haven't discussed any of that stuff yet. I've done it the wrong way round, in a way, in that I had an initial consultation with the specialist about 6 months ago when I was considering whether IUI was an option - now that we have decided on IVF they have said that we don't need to see the consultant again but I am feeling like I don't know a great deal about the process (apart from what I've read) - hopefully all will become clear this week. You mentioned you would get a 3 day transfer, I had been thinking that you didn't know the number of days in between - am I wrong on that, do they tell you in advance? Just trying to work out how much time I'll need off work, the quandary of whether or not to tell my work is stressing me out a wee bit!
Cheers
Px


----------



## DaisyJump

Hi pollydoodle! I've just had my consultantation/ consent form app.
Everything does become very clear at this stage. They go through everything with you. Will discuss how many embies and we also got a letter with start date and a break down of all the important dates. 
I was like you before I had this app. I really felt like I had no idea wat was goin on. Was awful. Like feeling out of control. Everything is much clearer now tho. Xxx


----------



## raf-wife

Pollydoodle said:


> Hi again Raf-Wife
> just being nosey and wondered when you had the discussion with your docs about transfer/how many to put back etc? We also have our consents appointment this week but haven't discussed any of that stuff yet. I've done it the wrong way round, in a way, in that I had an initial consultation with the specialist about 6 months ago when I was considering whether IUI was an option - now that we have decided on IVF they have said that we don't need to see the consultant again but I am feeling like I don't know a great deal about the process (apart from what I've read) - hopefully all will become clear this week. You mentioned you would get a 3 day transfer, I had been thinking that you didn't know the number of days in between - am I wrong on that, do they tell you in advance? Just trying to work out how much time I'll need off work, the quandary of whether or not to tell my work is stressing me out a wee bit!
> Cheers
> Px

hi pollydoodle your not being nosy at all i am happy to discuss anything, i think the trouble is each clinic works differently, my first consultation was with the fertility nurse manager and as i am using the same consultant that i have been seeing through the nhs they had already disscussed a plan for her to go through with me at the appointment it was then that she told me i would be going on the short antagonist protocol, having a day 3 transfer and because i am private it is our decision as to whether we have 1 or 2 put back but no more than 2 because of my age, she also gave me a chart of what would happen and when but no specific dates she just said early jan, i will write up my chart for you but it might not be the same, at least we will know more in a few days x:hugs:


----------



## DaisyJump

I'm on the long protocol and can write you mine assailing u want then you can see timescale for both?! Xxx


----------



## raf-wife

this is my treatment chart i received for the antagonist protocol 

day 1 of cycle phone up to book nurse appointment (prescription and training)

attend appointment with nurse cd 19

phone on next cd 1

cd 2 ovarian scan

cd 3 start fsh injection

cd 7 start antagonist injections

cd 8,10,12 scans and bloods

cd 12/13 trigger injection stop fsh and antagonist drugs

cd 14 egg collection

day 3 embryo transfer

14 days past transfer pregnancy test (inform nurse of result)

positive result continue progesterone 
scan 3 weeks after result


----------



## raf-wife

that would be great if you add your protocol too daisyjump
:dust::dust::dust: just think were only weeks away until we have a thread full of bfps hows that for PMA :haha: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DaisyJump

Yeah... My Hubby keeps sayin he has a good feeling about IVF! positive all the way! 
Here's my timescale 
Start down erg drug 17th jan
Continue synarel buserelin until
First scan and star menopur 9th feb
Continue synarel buserelin & menopur
Second scan on14th feb
Continue snarl buserelin & menopur
Third scan on 18 th feb
Late night pregnyl injection 19th feb
Egg collection 21st feb
Embryo transfer 23rd feb

Eeeeeeeeeeek! 
Hope that helps give you an idea. Only other thing to say I know some people get a nasal spray synarel/buserelin. I unfortunately have injections everyday for 6 weeks.
And my clinic start the cycle no matter where you are in your menstrual cycle. Xxx
Second scan 14th feb


----------



## DaisyJump

Just one more general thing about my posts.
Please ignore any random words that crop up in my posts. I cone on here on my iPhone and it constantly autocorrects and I don't see than sometimes! Sorry, I know it's a bit random sometimes. Ha like on my last post says second scan 14 th feb. I don't now why that's there and I can't delete it. :) 
After the third scan it's not uncommon to have to continue for another few weeks if the lining of your womb doesn't look quite right. X


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> Just one more general thing about my posts.
> Please ignore any random words that crop up in my posts. I cone on here on my iPhone and it constantly autocorrects and I don't see than sometimes! Sorry, I know it's a bit random sometimes. Ha like on my last post says second scan 14 th feb. I don't now why that's there and I can't delete it. :)
> After the third scan it's not uncommon to have to continue for another few weeks if the lining of your womb doesn't look quite right. X

:haha: i like the random words it makes me laugh :rofl:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Many thanks for that Raf-Wife and DaisyJump, that's really helpful. Hopefully I'll get my schedule all sorted at the consents appointment later this week then and all will become clear.. (assuming we can get to the clinic and aren't snowed in!).
Pxx


----------



## DaisyJump

hahaha i always read them back and think 'eh?'

RAF wife, my husband wants to know if your husband ever has anything to do with spade adam?? he works there lol and just saw your profile pic! x


----------



## africaqueen

Wow i am sooo jealous of u ladies for getting to start so soon but so happy for u all too. Just pray i shift this weight fast and get to get the ball rolling. I am getting excited at the prospect! i truly belive 2011 will be life changing for us all and for the right reasons this time! xxx


----------



## angiemon

HI All,

haven't posted for a while, I had my initial consultation on 15th nov and they decided to start me on my next cycle on a short protocol so i actually started stimming last sunday (im just getting over the shock of starting so soon), so it can happen very quickly !! :wacko: Very exciting but also worrying that I didn't start the good diet in enough time, cut down alcohol etc etc, do all the right things for 3 months. Although you know its coming, it seems to have taken a long time to get here and then its "ok start in 4 days" What????? But now over initial shock and getting to grips with injections, fibbing to people around you, having to be home at the right time and the odd mood swing but its actually fine so far!!!

raf wife and daisyjump - you seem to have very detailed dairies, I havent really had that. Its kind of from one day to the next so although im on day 8, I still dont know when EC will be but your schedule raf wife has given me a good idea thank you....

I had a scan and bloods on friday and it shows the follicles are growing :thumbup: and have a scan tomorrow which hopefully will give me more info. I had an acupuncture session yesterday too which i feel helped already. I slept like a baby last night

I hope everybody else gets there dates soon, it may be quicker than you think.

By the way Raf wife, were doing ICSI (would you be able to put that on the board please?) and I started stimming on sp on the 21st nov.

So if its ok to stay on this thread i would like to but i will be this side of Christmas now. Scary to be perhaps the first one!!!!!

:huh:


----------



## raf-wife

africaqueen said:


> Wow i am sooo jealous of u ladies for getting to start so soon but so happy for u all too. Just pray i shift this weight fast and get to get the ball rolling. I am getting excited at the prospect! i truly belive 2011 will be life changing for us all and for the right reasons this time! xxx

you can do it africaqueen the hardest part of loosing weight is having the determination to do it and stick to it, i did it and you can too, it takes a while to really get into but once you do it becomes easier, when i started out my bmi was well into the 30s and i got it down to about 19 ive actually had to gain some lbs back for the ivf to give me a better chance of success, once again you can do it and it will soon be your turn :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

angiemon said:


> HI All,
> 
> haven't posted for a while, I had my initial consultation on 15th nov and they decided to start me on my next cycle on a short protocol so i actually started stimming last sunday (im just getting over the shock of starting so soon), so it can happen very quickly !! :wacko: Very exciting but also worrying that I didn't start the good diet in enough time, cut down alcohol etc etc, do all the right things for 3 months. Although you know its coming, it seems to have taken a long time to get here and then its "ok start in 4 days" What????? But now over initial shock and getting to grips with injections, fibbing to people around you, having to be home at the right time and the odd mood swing but its actually fine so far!!!
> 
> raf wife and daisyjump - you seem to have very detailed dairies, I havent really had that. Its kind of from one day to the next so although im on day 8, I still dont know when EC will be but your schedule raf wife has given me a good idea thank you....
> 
> I had a scan and bloods on friday and it shows the follicles are growing :thumbup: and have a scan tomorrow which hopefully will give me more info. I had an acupuncture session yesterday too which i feel helped already. I slept like a baby last night
> 
> I hope everybody else gets there dates soon, it may be quicker than you think.
> 
> By the way Raf wife, were doing ICSI (would you be able to put that on the board please?) and I started stimming on sp on the 21st nov.
> 
> So if its ok to stay on this thread i would like to but i will be this side of Christmas now. Scary to be perhaps the first one!!!!!
> 
> :huh:

OMG :happydance: how exciting please do stay on our thread dont go anywhere else lol, how is it going im sure we will all have so much to ask you,
dont worry about the diet i dont think it matters so much until embryo transfer im just a bit obsessive, only a matter of days until egg collection then i reckon x

im on my way out now but will post again and also update you when i get back :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

i am so excited :happydance: we have our first lady already started i bet that was such a shock when they told you angiemon, ok some questions :haha:
what point in your cycle were you when you went for your appointment ?
had you already had your injection training and got your prescription ?
what meds did they put you on ?
im sure i will think of more :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls :)

I got my paperwork today and I will be doing a flare cycle so just waiting on police check and we're good to go for Jan!!!


----------



## raf-wife

thats great crystal443 can you remind me what the flare protocol is i have heard of it but cant remember, do you have any dates yet ?


----------



## DaisyJump

ahh thats fab angiemom and hello :hi:

with a bit of luck, you'll be getting your :bfp: just as I'm starting my ICSI so you can be my inspiration to stay positive!! :D 


was supposed to have my bloods done today but car is completely stuck in the snow. So now I've had to re arrange for christmas eve. not the greatest time to be bogged down with IVF stuff but at least it wont be on my mind for too long with xmas being the day after and we're going to stay with my parents. So by the time I'm home after xmas and the blood results come back would be time to say good bye to husband for a while as he's working away and start my injections. eek! xx


----------



## DaisyJump

Angiemom YES STAY!!!! :D xxx


----------



## Alexapoo

Hi there all....haven't posted too much on here, but I will be starting ICSI/IVF just after XMAS too so this is perfect for me!
I had my pre-ivf appointment this past 23rd and had an ultrasound scan of my ovaries and uterus and paid my whopping $6700 cash that I saved working hard to do. I went last year at this time for an IVF appointment and thought my insurance covered half of it, but turns out it would coist me more if i actually used my insurance so here I am 1 year later...boo!
We have a low sperm count (well, DH does lol!) I don't have issues and have kids from a previous marriage, so this will be his first and my first again in 12 years and my 1st IVF lol
So I am free and clear to start except I don't want to start until the cycle after the next (coming up on the 5th I am guesstimating) and then have my real IVF planning appointment on December 21st. I will have just ovulated around that time and so will probably have another progesterone blood done to ensure I cn start Lupron shortly thereafter and willl probably have the AF that commences the IVF cycle on January 1stish! Yay! I had a useless $50 progesterone blood on Nov 23rd about 12 hours after O and I am guessing they did this to ensure I do O on my own....but what a waste of money in my opinion as I don't start DR until the cycle starting in December. I Googled and guessed this was to determine if he would put me on BCP or not?? One thing I hate about this doctor is he or his staff NEVER really explain things to their patients, but his stats sure show that he KNOWS what he is doing as he has a 53% success rate with 36-38 age group (I am 36) and this is much higher than the nationwide 30% or so. I must trust him....or else I will drive myself nuts!
I am guessing I start the Lupron at 7DPOish and then stim on CD 1 or 3...I forgot what he told me at last years appt. I have a script for 36 ampules of Repronex 75IU and am to buy them before the next appointment. Local pharmacy says $4k, but on IVFMeds.com it is like only $660 and my insurance MAY cover the meds for free, so will be checking that today or tomorrow. Pretty cheap for stimming meds and i am happy, but the shots are IM which really sucks! 
Anyhow, nice to meet you all and sorry for the long background. I am going to read as much as I can from the beginning so I can get to know you all!

Good luck to everyone and hope we have a lucky thread and ALL have BFP's!


----------



## raf-wife

Alexapoo said:


> Hi there all....haven't posted too much on here, but I will be starting ICSI/IVF just after XMAS too so this is perfect for me!
> I had my pre-ivf appointment this past 23rd and had an ultrasound scan of my ovaries and uterus and paid my whopping $6700 cash that I saved working hard to do. I went last year at this time for an IVF appointment and thought my insurance covered half of it, but turns out it would coist me more if i actually used my insurance so here I am 1 year later...boo!
> We have a low sperm count (well, DH does lol!) I don't have issues and have kids from a previous marriage, so this will be his first and my first again in 12 years and my 1st IVF lol
> So I am free and clear to start except I don't want to start until the cycle after the next (coming up on the 5th I am guesstimating) and then have my real IVF planning appointment on December 21st. I will have just ovulated around that time and so will probably have another progesterone blood done to ensure I cn start Lupron shortly thereafter and willl probably have the AF that commences the IVF cycle on January 1stish! Yay! I had a useless $50 progesterone blood on Nov 23rd about 12 hours after O and I am guessing they did this to ensure I do O on my own....but what a waste of money in my opinion as I don't start DR until the cycle starting in December. I Googled and guessed this was to determine if he would put me on BCP or not?? One thing I hate about this doctor is he or his staff NEVER really explain things to their patients, but his stats sure show that he KNOWS what he is doing as he has a 53% success rate with 36-38 age group (I am 36) and this is much higher than the nationwide 30% or so. I must trust him....or else I will drive myself nuts!
> I am guessing I start the Lupron at 7DPOish and then stim on CD 1 or 3...I forgot what he told me at last years appt. I have a script for 36 ampules of Repronex 75IU and am to buy them before the next appointment. Local pharmacy says $4k, but on IVFMeds.com it is like only $660 and my insurance MAY cover the meds for free, so will be checking that today or tomorrow. Pretty cheap for stimming meds and i am happy, but the shots are IM which really sucks!
> Anyhow, nice to meet you all and sorry for the long background. I am going to read as much as I can from the beginning so I can get to know you all!
> 
> Good luck to everyone and hope we have a lucky thread and ALL have BFP's!

hi alexapoo and welcome to the thread il add you to the first page :flower:


----------



## crystal443

raf-wife said:


> thats great crystal443 can you remind me what the flare protocol is i have heard of it but cant remember, do you have any dates yet ?

Sure Day 2 I start Synarel that goes until day 11, I start Puregon day 3 and have a scan on day 10 they do the retrieval on day 14 and put some embies back on day 16 and then progesterone from day 16 to day 30.

I assume this all depends on if everything goes smoothly..lol, no date yet I will be calling today to set up the appointments for around the 17th of Dec. we are currently waiting on the last of the money to come in to pay for everything and we'll have it by then so we can just pay on the day and I guess start date will be when AF arrives in Jan. we couldn't start this cycle (Dec) anyway the police checks wouldn't be back in time :(

I'm just so excited!!!


----------



## crystal443

:blush:I forgot I trigger on day 12


----------



## raf-wife

hi ladies i have been for my first accupuncture today it was so amazing i cannot recommend it highly enough i was going to go fortnightly but have decided to go weekly instead x


----------



## angiemon

Thanks for the nice messages, it was scary starting straightaway! And its great that everyone is starting to get their dates now.

As for your questions raf-wife. 

I had my appointment on CD24 so the doctor decided that I could start the short protocol on my next cycle 4-5 days later, so on that day they gave me and my OH a quick demo on the injections. Very quick but my OH was paying attention and as hes doing them I didn't get too bogged down with it. I was to call as soon as I got my proper AF, then I went in for a scan the next day and was given the meds there and then (224ml fostiman and 0.5 buserilin for everyday day-2 injections), I am doing this cycle on the NHS so they gave me my meds and a copy of my prescription straightaway with all the needles etc....so we were sent off to start that evening and then on the 6th day (last friday) I went back for a scan and blood test and then again yesterday (9th day), my blood test showed yesterday that my oestrogen levels were high so I got a call to stop my stimulation last night and go in again this morning for another scan and blood test and am now awaiting a phone call this afternoon to find out the next plan!!
Sorry to go into so much detail but I thought it may help - the nurses in the clinic are so busy so it is hard for me to get detailed info but as far as I know I have 6-7 follicles which are growing well and some of them are nearly at 18mm but the cancellation word was also mentioned as my oestrogen levels were so high so fingers cxd it won't be cancelled...
Before yesterdays blood tests i was very stressed due to train cancellations etc and i was late for my appointment. Does anybody know if oestrogen levels can increase through stress???????


----------



## angiemon

By the way thanks Daisy Jump for the welcome back, Christmas eve will come very quickly......:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## raf-wife

thanks angimon that has given more of an idea of what they may do with me, i am going in on cycle day 16 so hoping they may start me next af, i really hope they dont cancel your cycle, im just thinking maybe they will trigger you today or tommorrow x :hugs::flower:


----------



## raf-wife

angiemon said:


> Does anybody know if oestrogen levels can increase through stress???????


Stress can cause changes in the adrenal glands which responds with increased cortisol which then results in oestrogen levels rising.


----------



## angiemon

Yes raf-wife thats what Im kinda thinking that they may tell me to take the trigger in the next few days.:thumbup:
So when would you be starting your stimming? You are on the long protocol aren't you???

Thank you for the info about the stress levels affecting oestrogen, has made me feel better....

I am just going to look through past posts to familiarise myself with everybody else again. I keep on getting confused with whos doing what and when!!!:dohh:


----------



## angiemon

sorry raf-wife just realised you are on the short protocol too, i should have remembered as i looked at your detailed schedule!! Do you know what meds you are going on? 
The injections aren't that bad and I am getting used to internal scans now which is what I was worried about. Now were looking for follicles, you actually forget the probe :blush:
I had acupuncture on sat too and I can really recommend it aswell although ive only had one session so far, made me really :sleep:

xx


----------



## DaisyJump

I hope your cycle doesn't get cancelled *fingers crossed*
I've heard acupuncture is good but I just don't fancy it. Although I will be bookin myself in for plenty massages! X


----------



## raf-wife

angiemon said:


> sorry raf-wife just realised you are on the short protocol too, i should have remembered as i looked at your detailed schedule!! Do you know what meds you are going on?
> The injections aren't that bad and I am getting used to internal scans now which is what I was worried about. Now were looking for follicles, you actually forget the probe :blush:
> I had acupuncture on sat too and I can really recommend it aswell although ive only had one session so far, made me really :sleep:
> 
> xx

no i dont know what meds yet, at the moment stimming is set for early jan but i will know more on thursday, im not worried at all about the injections i dont feel them anymore after years and years of in and out of hospital, i do hope you get your trigger soon and if we dont hear from you beforehand good luck :flower:
accupuncture made me really sleepy too im ever so chilled this evening x


----------



## Wallie

I got my blood test results etc and my AMH level was 5, (normal range) so once the FS has time he'll sort out what protocol I'm on and write to me to start with December AF sometime. I'm excited but I just wish this snow would go away now as it's a worry to get through to the hospital.

Good luck Angismom tomorrow. Let us all hope they don't cancel but just get you to trigger instead.

P.S. I go to acupuncture too, usually every couple of weeks but we've dropped it to once a month as my cycles are pretty good. Can't go tomorrow as it's an unnecessary journey in this snow, so I've cancelled but once I get confirmation of starting IVF I'll rearrange round the protocol.


----------



## raf-wife

i know what you mean about the snow ive got hospital on thursday and its about an hour away and also have my driving test next week,
thats great news about your amh i went to the gp to ask for my results and she couldnt tell me because she didnt even know what amh was:dohh:


----------



## Wallie

I've certainly found that some docs are thick. They know a little about everything which equates to nothing really :rofl: We thought that after two SA's and the docs thought there was nothing wrong. When the assisted conception unit tested they found OH had antibodies :dohh: That took about 8 months for them to work that out. twats!

In a way I'm glad I didn't start IVF earlier as I had worked it out that I would have ER around 6th December, I'd be so worried if that was the case just cause of the snow!


----------



## raf-wife

Wallie said:


> I've certainly found that some docs are thick. They know a little about everything which equates to nothing really :rofl:

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## Flake-y

Hey girls, looking for some advice!!! We were getting IVF in Jan, but were going to do the egg sharing which delayed it till Feb/March.

I've been googling the egg sharing & stuff, & am now worried that giving half my eggs away will reduce my chances of it working? Or, it might reduce the chances of getting spare embryos to freeze in case it doesn't work 1st time?

Don't really know what to do for the best, any advice?


----------



## crystal443

Flake-y said:


> Hey girls, looking for some advice!!! We were getting IVF in Jan, but were going to do the egg sharing which delayed it till Feb/March.
> 
> I've been googling the egg sharing & stuff, & am now worried that giving half my eggs away will reduce my chances of it working? Or, it might reduce the chances of getting spare embryos to freeze in case it doesn't work 1st time?
> 
> Don't really know what to do for the best, any advice?

I've been thinking about donating any left over embies if there's any avaialble and I know this is going to sound silly but we were told and please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong but within 3 cycles 90 something % of women will become pregnant so I've not thought ok I only need one or two per cycle depending on what we decide. So for 3 cycles I'd need 3-6 eggs and anything over that we'd look at donating :). Its ridiculous I know but I think its my way of dealing with the emotional part of it. 

I've decided to look at it as a 3 cycle plan not a 1 cycle plan and its easier to make desicions, anyone else finding wierd ways to deal with things?


----------



## Flake-y

Yeah, I'd definately donate any remaining embryos, without doubt. I don't like the thought of them beign destroyed at all! Although I think about 50% don't survive the thawing process.


----------



## DaisyJump

Flake-y I think that's very kind of u to egg share. I personally don't like the thought of givin them to someone else also said no to the training side of egg donation. Just not comfortable with it at all.
Spoke to the FS about and he said in no way would they ever give any eggs to someone else that they could use for you.
Not sure if your clinic is the same but I would have thought so. :)

Crystal funny you should say that about weird things to get yourself through, wasn't goin to admit this to anyone but as my husbands goin to away in the middle east for the whole 6 weeks of DR and stimming I felt a bit sorry for myself so decided to buy some little booties as a reminder
To stay positive. only our mums know at the minute and every time I speak to them its just so obvious they don't understand what this feels like.
And of course I don't expect them too and definitely wouldn't want them too.
I've even had off both set of parents the old 'I know someone who did IVF and then had a natural pregnancy, bet that happens to you'

As well I focus on my age. Which is completely ridiculous. There is no difference in success rate no matter how young you are but I still think about it (hope I haven't offended anyone) 

Xxx


----------



## Alexapoo

Angiemom: I know what you mean about trying to keep up with who is doing what! I'm sure we will all get to know each other....I hope! lol

I know everyone is concerned with snow over in the UK, but I was worried about the holiday's effects on getting appointments in a timely manner and didn't want the doc rushing-so it's good most of us will have the holidays out of the way before we are too deep into this IVF thing.

I am concerned about the effects of Lupron! Anyone take it before?


----------



## crystal443

DaisyJump said:


> Flake-y I think that's very kind of u to egg share. I personally don't like the thought of givin them to someone else also said no to the training side of egg donation. Just not comfortable with it at all.
> Spoke to the FS about and he said in no way would they ever give any eggs to someone else that they could use for you.
> Not sure if your clinic is the same but I would have thought so. :)
> 
> Crystal funny you should say that about weird things to get yourself through, wasn't goin to admit this to anyone but as my husbands goin to away in the middle east for the whole 6 weeks of DR and stimming I felt a bit sorry for myself so decided to buy some little booties as a reminder
> To stay positive. only our mums know at the minute and every time I speak to them its just so obvious they don't understand what this feels like.
> And of course I don't expect them too and definitely wouldn't want them too.
> I've even had off both set of parents the old 'I know someone who did IVF and then had a natural pregnancy, bet that happens to you'
> 
> As well I focus on my age. Which is completely ridiculous. There is no difference in success rate no matter how young you are but I still think about it (hope I haven't offended anyone)
> 
> Xxx


I was really focused on my age, just reading these forums makes me feel like I'm 90 trying to get pregnant:dohh: which I'm not I've just turned 36. I thought age was a huge issue until I went to the FS and she said we're exactly in the average age for deciding on IVF here in Melbourne anyway:haha:

I'm a bit geeky :blush: and so is DH he still does the robot and thinks he's hip and happening :rofl: so I tend to find wierd little ways to break things down so its easier to manage.I have heard that too."well so and so tried that IVF stuff and couldn't get pregnant and then she got pregnant naturally...you really need to relax Crystal and it'll happen":dohh: If I hear one more Miracle baby after years and years of trying I might start doing the robot with my hubby:haha:


----------



## DaisyJump

Too be honesy I was quite insulted, I felt like screamin at the 'why would I be goin through this if I could get pregnant naturally?!'
I hate that 'just relax it'll happen' and 'if its meant to be..' Grr...! But I usually just smile and say something like well here's hopin.
I know its just becasue they don't fully understand. I think its just wishful thinkin on their partas hubby is an only child, and I'm the only girl in my family and I know both sets of parents were devastated to find out. 

I know its daft to think about age. There's no differnce at all. But it was when I went to the group meetin I felt like a baby.
I'm usually a 'stick my head in the ground and it'll all go away' kind of person so took me quite a while to come to terms with the whole idea of IVf. Think I'm bit better now, well I can talk about it without cryin.


----------



## raf-wife

flake-y i think you need to chat to your fs again and see what would happen in certain situations i have heard some clinics will give you the extra one if you get an odd number and some that will cancel your cycle and give you a whole fresh one free if there are a low number of eggs but that obviously means a much longer wait for you, i hope you get it figured out soon x


----------



## raf-wife

i cant believe its thursday tommorrow this week has gone really quickly for me off to see my fs tommorrow i cant wait x


----------



## DaisyJump

ah raf wife...which appointment is it? hope it goes well!!! xxx


----------



## raf-wife

thanks hun il fill you all in when i get back, its consent signing and we will get our start date because im having my af induced and start stimming on day 3


----------



## DaisyJump

aaahh thats evciting gettin your dates! make sure you let us know how you get on :D xxx


----------



## crystal443

raf-wife said:


> i cant believe its thursday tommorrow this week has gone really quickly for me off to see my fs tommorrow i cant wait x

Good Luck with your FS appointment, time is flying I was thinking I had time to call the Clinic and get all of our appointments in place and I looked at the calender and nearly had a panic attack. I've called this morning to get everything set up or this won't be happening in January. I just don't know where the time is going


----------



## crystal443

DaisyJump said:


> Too be honesy I was quite insulted, I felt like screamin at the 'why would I be goin through this if I could get pregnant naturally?!'
> I hate that 'just relax it'll happen' and 'if its meant to be..' Grr...! But I usually just smile and say something like well here's hopin.
> I know its just becasue they don't fully understand. I think its just wishful thinkin on their partas hubby is an only child, and I'm the only girl in my family and I know both sets of parents were devastated to find out.
> 
> I know its daft to think about age. There's no differnce at all. But it was when I went to the group meetin I felt like a baby.
> I'm usually a 'stick my head in the ground and it'll all go away' kind of person so took me quite a while to come to terms with the whole idea of IVf. Think I'm bit better now, well I can talk about it without cryin.

We haven't told many people we'll be doing this, for me its because it will be that many more people I have to tell if it doesn't work straight away. I have a few family members that are just idiots when it comes to being tactful. I don't know why some people think anyone would want to do this...I'd rather be doing anything then getting ready for IVF.


----------



## DaisyJump

I know some of my family are not very sensitive about it.
I know what you mean about the time. I just can't believe its nearly the end of the year already.
Too be honest I just want to get this month over and done with. And want it too be feb, after I've done all injections and hubbys back home and I'm goin for egg collection.
I just keep thinkin this time next year I could have a little baby. 
We all could! :) 
Xxx


----------



## crystal443

We were talking this morning before work and I had said its so strange we've been trying for so long and not even a hint of a BFP and we could be pregnant in a month or two, its very hard to get my head around that. Now mind you, I have DD 14 and DS 12 almost 13 and I had so many problems getting pregnant with her, DS was concieved with Clomid and then nothing. I haven't taken BC in 15 years I honestly thought we'd never get lucky enough to have one more.

Its been so long since there's been a little one running around, its very hard to think this might happen for us :)


----------



## crystal443

:winkwink:I got my appointments!!! Yahhh!!!

December 15th I go see FS for my scan before the meds:happydance:
Dec 23rd I go to the Nurse, Councillor and the Accounts lady :haha:
And January is a 100% go ahead for us so I should be due for AF around the 9th of Jan.


----------



## raf-wife

i was online shopping the other day and found myself looking at maternity clothes,
ive already looked at prams baby clothes etc, just cant help it, we even know what names we would choose, i think in one way that for us starting in january the waiting time to start will actually go really quickly with having christmas and new year to think about too,

im really pleased you got your dates crystal x

will update when i get back its going to be a long day, i woke up to really thick snow this morning and a text from dds school to say its closed so im going to drop her off at my mums and then go really early for our appointment, it takes an hour each way to the hospital so i think i will allow 2 to get there because of the snow and if im really early go for some lunch first, have a good day everyone x


----------



## Pollydoodle

Good luck with your appointment today raf-wife, hope it all goes well and the snow doesn't hold you up to much. We are hoping to make it through to Glasgow today for a fertility assessment in advance of our consents appointment tomorrow - this snow is a damn nuisance!
Take care
Px


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello, ladies! We are going to start our second ivf cycle this month. Well, we will start the bcps this month and then the injectables at the very end of the month or first week of January. Crossing my fingers for all of us!


----------



## angiemon

good luck today raf-wife, its great to get start dates. Hope you get there okay with the snow, its so frustrating!!

Jo, I'm sorry but I dont know much about egg-sharing but I did sign consent for any of my spare eggs to be used in training - I thought that if past people didnt offer their eggs in the last 30 years, we all might be in a more difficult situation without choices such as ICSI etc....today...

AFM- well you were right Raf-wife, I was told to do my trigger last night and yesterday and to get 3 more meds from local chemist (which was difficult enough with the snow) 2 to try and help decrease my E2 levels and one to improve my lining....
So my trigger is done and now Im just worrying about us getting to London tonight to stay at my sisters as she is fairly near to the clinic for 8am in the morning for EC.:thumbup: I normally love snow and I want to go out in it but all the info saying to keep warm and have hot water bottles on ovaries has made be scared to go out in it. :shrug:

Hoping everyone gets their dates real soon and heres Just hoping we are going to get some good eggs tomorrow :hugs:


Ax


----------



## raf-wife

hi everyone im on such a high since our appointment it was very nearly cancelled i had a call at 7.30 to say they only had two members of staff, but then i had another call at 9.30 asking if i could go in early and they had loads of people cancel, so we went in for 11.30 and were seen pretty much straightaway, anyway all went well and so long as af arrives on time i collect meds 3rd jan and start stimming 14th jan if af is 5 days late they will give me provera to start it off for once i hope she arrives on time x


----------



## raf-wife

oh yeah the consultant agreed on 2 embryos being transfered and said we have a 1 in 3 chance of twins with our results, and 43% success rate per embryo x


----------



## raf-wife

ANGIEMON i had been wondering about you good luck for egg collection x


----------



## raf-wife

MySillyGirls said:


> Hello, ladies! We are going to start our second ivf cycle this month. Well, we will start the bcps this month and then the injectables at the very end of the month or first week of January. Crossing my fingers for all of us!

welcome mysillygirls good luck x :hugs:


----------



## DaisyJump

Ahhhhh raf wife that great news. You're startin 2 days before me. 
Glad you got your dates. 
So your embreyos have 43% chance each , does that mean with 2 your succcess is 86%?!
We got told with one embie have 47-50% success and with 2 its 50-53%!
What made you deciede for 2. We originally decided on 1 but I'm in 2 minds now xx


----------



## Pollydoodle

That's great raf-wife, glad your appointment went well - 43% seems pretty good. Fingers crossed!! 
Posted in another thread on this, but anyway my AMH result which I got the other day seemed very different (17pcmol) to the one which I had before at a different clinic (30pcmol) before I decided to go to this place (although they seem to use different reference ranges). On the basis of my previous AMH the consultant had said short protocol but now I am not sure what they will say given the new result. I'm hoping they don't just tell me tomorrow that I'm being bounced into the long protocol as I think I would prefer the short one (just cos it seems less drugs, not that I know that much about it)
Px


----------



## raf-wife

Pollydoodle said:


> That's great raf-wife, glad your appointment went well - 43% seems pretty good. Fingers crossed!!
> Posted in another thread on this, but anyway my AMH result which I got the other day seemed very different (17pcmol) to the one which I had before at a different clinic (30pcmol) before I decided to go to this place (although they seem to use different reference ranges). On the basis of my previous AMH the consultant had said short protocol but now I am not sure what they will say given the new result. I'm hoping they don't just tell me tomorrow that I'm being bounced into the long protocol as I think I would prefer the short one (just cos it seems less drugs, not that I know that much about it)
> Px

im not sure about amh levels i was just told mine was very high i hope it goes well for you tommorrow and things dont change 
i agree with the less drugs thing for me anyway im glad im not down regging because the affects are similar to clomid most people are fine on it but for me it sent me :wacko: but whatever we have to do it will be worth it when we all get our babys :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> Ahhhhh raf wife that great news. You're startin 2 days before me.
> Glad you got your dates.
> So your embreyos have 43% chance each , does that mean with 2 your succcess is 86%?!
> We got told with one embie have 47-50% success and with 2 its 50-53%!
> What made you deciede for 2. We originally decided on 1 but I'm in 2 minds now xx

we thought long and hard but kept coming back to 2, i obviously worry about the risks but we would be worrying even with 1, but there are many reasons why we are going for 2, i really dont want to influence your decision though you need to think about how you would feel to be told your having twins and the medical financial and emotional implications, for us we would be equally over the moon for one or two babys x:hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

I got my schedule today :)

Lupron injections start 12/16
Follistin and menopur on 12/31

And then blood work and internal ultrasounds on 1/4, 1/6, and 1/8

And then during the week of 1/10 they will do the procedure:happydance:

I'm so nervous but very excited


----------



## DaisyJump

the FS told us that on the day of transfer they'll have all the information they and we need and a definite decision can't be made untill that day. 
we went for 1 mainly because twins run in my family. i would be absolutely over moon with twins. but of course we also be over the moon with one baby. got months to think about it tho. my gut instinct says 1 and my gut instinct almost always WRONG! so we will more than likely go with what we get advised.

kristen you threw me with your dates then. At first i thought there isnt a 16 month! 
so happy you got your dates and you start soon. you'll have to keep us up to date and yours should be the first BFP ;D xx


----------



## raf-wife

thats fantastic kristin not long to wait now x :dust::dust::dust:
i will update for you :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

good luck today pollydoodle x


----------



## 40yearoldmum

HI 
Im Bex, Weve been trying for a year now and Im 40 and a half. I have the dosh raised now for one shot at IVF have last screening tests scheduled for monday plus another thyroid check last one was TSH 2.23. So after I get the results of the HIV?HEP B and C etc we can go for our consult at manchester fertility specialists. Already had a consult at liverpool but MFS is quite a bit cheaper, the extras add up. We want 2 put back and did want Assisted hatching but they don't do that. Chances are 10% but after constant thought I just can't not do it. Ive sold everything!!! 
So would love to join you girls Im on 7 dpo today and will have another natural cycle with ovulation on christmas day before we do the IVF so theres always hope. My main worry is how I'll feel if it fails, Thats the end then.
Bex


----------



## DaisyJump

hi 40yearoldmum
welcome to our thread! :D 
have you got ant dates for ivf yet? xx


----------



## raf-wife

Hi bex your more than welcome x
i have added you to the list


----------



## Kristin83

DaisyJump said:


> kristen you threw me with your dates then. At first i thought there isnt a 16 month!
> so happy you got your dates and you start soon. you'll have to keep us up to date and yours should be the first BFP ;D xx

I hope that mine is :happydance: Thank you :)


----------



## DaisyJump

Kristen sorry is yours the first?! 
Eeek sorry. I really can't wait for jan! X


----------



## Alexapoo

Wow things are heating up in here as opposed to outside lol!

Crystal: I am 36 also and have teens! Were not too old yet ;)

Raf-Wife: things are getting started nicely for you-yay! Good news.

AFM: I have my Repronex ready like the doctor said for my appointment on the 21st (he only told me have it filled before the appt) and didn't have to pay but $131 for it, thank God! I was so worried I wouldn't have the money. It's going to be IM-ouch! I wonder why I don't have to take any other meds along with it as it seems everyone takes 2 stimming meds??...hmmmm Anyone know why? Is it because it has equal amounts of FSH/LH? 

Bring on the Lupron end of the month! What is everyone taking to down regulate?


----------



## raf-wife

thanks alexapoo,
i dont know about the meds your on but i start on gonadotrophin fsh injections on day 3
then on day 7 add an antagonist injection and continue until trigger,
im not down regulating because im on the antagonist protocol,
have you got a schedule you can read through if not im sure you will on your next appointment x


----------



## Alexapoo

Antagonist protocol....I have read about that. Yea, I think at my next appointment is when I get a schedule. I cannot wait! He went over what we'd be doing...down reg with Lupron I think CD21 until...? I think CD1, 2 or 3 start the Repronex for the 8-10 days or so and then the HCG trigger...then lovely progesterone in oil for 2 weeks OR 12 mos if prego...that should be fun! NOT. I will be just around ovulation at my next appointment CD15 abouts.....AF is due tomorrow, but not a spot to be found like usual a day or two before the hag-tests are BFN though...
Funny, I thought as I did those tests I would actually be pissed if I had a BFP AFTER I paid the doctor and got the drugs lol First time I kinda hoped I didn't get a BFP-weird I know...but the whole process of getting my money back and then worrying if I miscarried after I spent some of the money...ugh Don't need that stress-just let's move on already!
Off to read your journal Raf-Wife!


----------



## raf-wife

well i really hope you get to do your progesterone in oil shots for 12 then :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

DaisyJump said:


> Kristen sorry is yours the first?!
> Eeek sorry. I really can't wait for jan! X

I dunno if it really is or not....they are doing the retrieval the week of january 10th..


----------



## raf-wife

Kristin83 said:


> DaisyJump said:
> 
> 
> Kristen sorry is yours the first?!
> Eeek sorry. I really can't wait for jan! X
> 
> I dunno if it really is or not....they are doing the retrieval the week of january 10th..Click to expand...

we are waiting on angiemon i think she would of had her egg collection by now, its starting to get exciting now,
kristin your retrieval is the day before my birthday if they do it on the 10th x


----------



## angiemon

hi everyone,

Just been reading through the last few days....everyone seems to be starting soon..

Kristin - this will be an interesting new year for you!! Good luck.

daisyjump - when do you think you'll be getting your dates?? 

raf-wife - yey for your dates!!

AFM- well i had ec on friday and we got 15 eggs :happydance: and then waited all day for the most important phone call yesterday and when the phone did finally ring, i was nearly too nervous to answer it.....well we got 9 fertilized!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:yipee:

My last scan before Ec was on Tuesday and I only had 6 follicles that were looking good and growing together but there must have been a boost in the last few days and I stopped stimming on Monday so when you come to your scans, if there dont seem to be too many follicles, dont worry too much, this is such an unpredictable thing to do-its amazing what can happen!
The nurse said that 6-10 is a good number and now theyre a bit worried about OHSS...now we've just got to pray, the embies (can I call them that yet????) keep growing for us!!!

Alexapoo, Crystal and Pollydoodle-im 36 too and didnt think that was that old but after seeing FS and clinics etc, I feel like a old footballer due to retire soon :wacko: so im glad to see my eggs are playing ball with me - excuse the pun :dohh:

hope everyone is ok today and hopefully this news may make everyone a bit more confident that we are getting nearer to our BFP's[-o&lt;

Ax


----------



## Wallie

That is brilliant news Angie, no wonder you're very pleased and excited.

I'm 36 too, I feel like time is running out but there are alot of us "oldies" around, so I'm not too worried. I just wish it would all hurry up, it's all the waiting and waiting.

Good luck Angie. When do you think they'll be doing egg transfer?


----------



## angiemon

Hi Wallie,

Thank you, I am excited but still obviously nervous.
There does seem to be alot of oldies (god, ive never thought of myself as an oldie before).....:haha:

We're provisionally booked in for ET on Mon afternoon but im due a phone call on monday morning to see if they want to keep the Embies til Wednesday when they will be blastocysts. I've been reading diff blogs etc on what day transfer is better but I feel that they're the experts and this is our first IVF so im putting all my trust in them. They haven't really discussed with us about putting 1 or 2 back but again, they know alot more than I do!!!:thumbup:

Is this your first cycle you're waiting for in January? I have seen you on other blogs but it is so difficult to keep up with everyone!!

Love your pups in your picture by the way!!!!

Ax


----------



## raf-wife

angiemon said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Just been reading through the last few days....everyone seems to be starting soon..
> 
> Kristin - this will be an interesting new year for you!! Good luck.
> 
> daisyjump - when do you think you'll be getting your dates??
> 
> raf-wife - yey for your dates!!
> 
> AFM- well i had ec on friday and we got 15 eggs :happydance: and then waited all day for the most important phone call yesterday and when the phone did finally ring, i was nearly too nervous to answer it.....well we got 9 fertilized!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> My last scan before Ec was on Tuesday and I only had 6 follicles that were looking good and growing together but there must have been a boost in the last few days and I stopped stimming on Monday so when you come to your scans, if there dont seem to be too many follicles, dont worry too much, this is such an unpredictable thing to do-its amazing what can happen!
> The nurse said that 6-10 is a good number and now theyre a bit worried about OHSS...now we've just got to pray, the embies (can I call them that yet????) keep growing for us!!!
> 
> Alexapoo, Crystal and Pollydoodle-im 36 too and didnt think that was that old but after seeing FS and clinics etc, I feel like a old footballer due to retire soon :wacko: so im glad to see my eggs are playing ball with me - excuse the pun :dohh:
> 
> hope everyone is ok today and hopefully this news may make everyone a bit more confident that we are getting nearer to our BFP's[-o&lt;
> 
> Ax

whoop whoop :happydance: angiemon that is fantastic im so pleased for you ive been wondering about you the last few days, were heading towards the first BFP :hugs:


----------



## DaisyJump

Oh my gosh that is soooooo exciting.
Can't wait for our first BFP!
I've already got my dates I wrote them all down for someone can't remember who. Start DR on 17th jan lookin at EC 21st feb. Fingers crossed it all goes as planned.
I'm so anxious. Keep havin little rows with hubby but I think it just cos of this.
I thought 36 would be average age not old at all. 
I'm 24 and I feel like an absolute baby. Everyone I meet at the ivf clinic is mid 30s oldest 46. X


----------



## Wallie

angiemon said:


> Hi Wallie,
> 
> Thank you, I am excited but still obviously nervous.
> There does seem to be alot of oldies (god, ive never thought of myself as an oldie before).....:haha:
> 
> We're provisionally booked in for ET on Mon afternoon but im due a phone call on monday morning to see if they want to keep the Embies til Wednesday when they will be blastocysts. I've been reading diff blogs etc on what day transfer is better but I feel that they're the experts and this is our first IVF so im putting all my trust in them. They haven't really discussed with us about putting 1 or 2 back but again, they know alot more than I do!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Is this your first cycle you're waiting for in January? I have seen you on other blogs but it is so difficult to keep up with everyone!!
> 
> Love your pups in your picture by the way!!!!
> 
> Ax

I know what you mean, it's hard to keep up with everyone and remembering who's where in their cycle. I think we'll need to put as much info as possible on our siggies.

Yes, this will be our first IVF. We're paying for it otherwise we'd have to wait another year and I'd be 37 by then. I feel time is running out each year I get older. We started ttc when I was 33.

Thanks about comment on my pups, they're my babies just now!

Good luck for Monday!


----------



## annie25

hi guys i too will be starting icsi in jan due to mf, our planning appy should be early jan and as far as i know from our clinic we can start almost straight after hopefully

xx goodluck to you all xx


----------



## DaisyJump

Hello annie! Welcome. :)
I'm startin mid jan so we might be startin around the same time x


----------



## DaisyJump

That's a good idea about puttin info in our siggies. Will help us remember who's who, and who's doin what and when. X


----------



## raf-wife

good luck to you too annie25 and welcome to the thread x


----------



## raf-wife

great idea about info ive added mine to my siggy x


----------



## 40yearoldmum

HI Guys
Just had my bloods taken and asked for my consulatation on the 17th Dec to start Jan 7th, 8th or 9th with first day of my cycle. How long did your HIV results take to come back? They are saying 10 days so its cutting it fine as after 17th I can't get time off for the consultation until after my cycle starts in January. Boo Hoo, I say I can't my husband can't hese RAF aswell!!


----------



## raf-wife

hi 40yearoldmum has your hubby spoken to work about the ivf, they have been great with my hubby he was due to go to afgan this week but they have moved him to another section so we can do ivf and they are fine about time off for the appointments etc, if hes not already it might be worth going to speak to his warrant,
as for bloods were they done at gp ivf clinic or the raf med centre, if it was med centre hubbys came back in 1 day, ivf clinic or gp within a week id say x


----------



## Alexapoo

What a great idea to add a detailed siggy and tickers! It sure is hard to remember who's who. This makes it easier.


----------



## crystal443

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've MIA, I had a tooth that had been fixed about 3 months ago start hurting and then the pain got excruciating which was last Thurs. went to the doc and got antibiotics which finally settled it a bit on Sun and then last night it got bad again so had to make a trip to the emergency dentist and he had to pull it :cry: he did an xray and said it was still infected and pulling it was the only option thankfully it was a back molar:happydance: I feel great again:thumbup:

I've got to read back through and see where everyone is at in their journeys, I got my Flare Cycle information Pack yesterday :happydance: and I go to FS next Wed for my scan and to finalize everything with her and then we got to all of our other appointments on Dec 23rd. I thought time would creep along but its been flying by:happydance:


----------



## raf-wife

hi crystal im sorry to hear you have been suffering with your tooth, toothache is horrendous im glad your feeling better now, great news about your ivf time is flying by now x


----------



## Alexapoo

Hi Crystal! Sorry about your tooth-it's traumatising isn't it? I had a root canal over a year ago and a crown on it and it's been swollen for months, but doesn't hurt. I need to get that checked before IVF and I don't want to! UGH.

I wish I didn't have to work these days leading up to and a week or two after my appt on the 21st as I feel so stressed already! I don't know why, but I am. I'm worried also about having to work under effects of Lupron. I have heard some people have no side effects and others act like a maniac lol. I guess I am also afraid of any unplanned surprises along the way. Anyone else have to work? Anyone feel like this or is everyone calm? lol 
AF is kicking me in the butt right now....she will be my last of the year and the last before IVF starts. AND hopefully the last for 9 months ( after one more with IVF) ha ha

Angiemom what happened with your ET? Did you go to blast and how many were transferred?


----------



## raf-wife

hi alexapoo i was really really anxious until i started my accupuncture, i am a quite an anxious person anyway never mind adding ivf into the mix but i felt immediatly at ease after my first session and have had a really nice calm week, i went for my second session today and i feel fantastic, i know its not everyones cup of tea but maybe its something you could try x


----------



## Alexapoo

Ha ha if I wasnt so frozen with anxiety-I might be able to ook into it. Or if I wasnt so worried about money-I could do it! I really need it. Maybe when this passes....this week has some annoying things not IVF related that need to get done. I bet that accupuncture is great! Are you doing it post transfer?


----------



## raf-wife

yeah im going weekly up to egg collection and then just after embryo transfer from that point on he will treat me as if im pregnant and if i get that bfp i will continue through the first trimester, if you cant do accupuncture how about a meditation cd i know it may seem a bit far out there lol but anything is worth a go x


----------



## crystal443

Alexapoo said:


> Hi Crystal! Sorry about your tooth-it's traumatising isn't it? I had a root canal over a year ago and a crown on it and it's been swollen for months, but doesn't hurt. I need to get that checked before IVF and I don't want to! UGH.
> 
> I wish I didn't have to work these days leading up to and a week or two after my appt on the 21st as I feel so stressed already! I don't know why, but I am. I'm worried also about having to work under effects of Lupron. I have heard some people have no side effects and others act like a maniac lol. I guess I am also afraid of any unplanned surprises along the way. Anyone else have to work? Anyone feel like this or is everyone calm? lol
> AF is kicking me in the butt right now....she will be my last of the year and the last before IVF starts. AND hopefully the last for 9 months ( after one more with IVF) ha ha
> 
> Angiemom what happened with your ET? Did you go to blast and how many were transferred?

I had a root canal in another tooth and it worked like a charm, its funny because about 3 years ago my old dentist had taken out all of my silver fillings and put in the white ones and when the dentist who did my root canal and this dentist saw the xray they both said some of my fillings weren't sealed properly:growlmad: so I still have a few more that could give me trouble or I might just have the old fillings removed and new ones put in...like dentists aren't expensive enough:nope:

I was wondering about the meds as well I'll be on a nasal spray and puregon and I hope I its going to be a walk in the park:blush: I don't want to be all over the place but I have a feeling I will be:haha:


----------



## crystal443

raf-wife said:


> yeah im going weekly up to egg collection and then just after embryo transfer from that point on he will treat me as if im pregnant and if i get that bfp i will continue through the first trimester, if you cant do accupuncture how about a meditation cd i know it may seem a bit far out there lol but anything is worth a go x

Your right anything is worth a try and its got to be a help if it relaxes you:thumbup:


----------



## angiemon

Just a quick note as our broadband at home has crashed(actually think I broke it :wacko: so I'm on my slow iPhone so don't know how this will come out.
Alexapoo- the 9 embies were doing well on Monday so I'm going in tomorrow to have blasto(s) put back if all goes well. We still don't know whether to opt for one or two if we have a choice. Such a difficult decision. I'm excited but nervous. Didn't have a very good day today, pressure just seemed to get to me, what you should and shouldn't be doing, getting stressed etc worrying:shrug: but I had my second acupuncture session this eve and feel much better for it. I know it's expensive but as RAF wife agreed even if you can manage 2 or 3 sessions. They are good for stress, Ive also used a cd the ivf companion which I haven't managed to stay awake through yet so I would say that is a good thing. Meditation and breathing.
I hope everyone else is doing ok, I can't see anything on this iPhone so sorry if this doesn't make sense. Hope broadband is working again soon.

Sending you all love and hope
axxxxx


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Angie, that's excellent news. Mind and update us!


----------



## raf-wife

fantastic angie good luck for today, just thinking you will most likely be puppo already by the time you read this, im sure we will all be waiting for your update telling us your blast/s are nicely tucked up at home x :hugs::flower:


----------



## angiemon

Just a quick update to say we have one blasto nicely tucked up hopefully ready to snuggle in real soon.:happydance: 

We were advised to go for just one as it was such a high grade, embrologist said unusually good grade and had already started hatching?????:thumbup:
she has frozen two more tonight and there maybe more to freeze tomorrow so things could not be going better.
Bit of advice, if any of your other halfs smoke or drink, try to get them to stop. My dp sa abnormal forms were 95% and he gave up smoking 8 wks ago and cut down alot on alcohol and they are now 77% amazing we thought and his count doubled from 5mil to nearly 10 think it's made a massive difference to us,

now just the dreaded wait.........

Hope everyone is ok and the tooth is feeling better crystal. Toothache is the worst!!

Axx

optimistically pupo


----------



## crystal443

angiemon said:


> Just a quick update to say we have one blasto nicely tucked up hopefully ready to snuggle in real soon.:happydance:
> 
> We were advised to go for just one as it was such a high grade, embrologist said unusually good grade and had already started hatching?????:thumbup:
> she has frozen two more tonight and there maybe more to freeze tomorrow so things could not be going better.
> Bit of advice, if any of your other halfs smoke or drink, try to get them to stop. My dp sa abnormal forms were 95% and he gave up smoking 8 wks ago and cut down alot on alcohol and they are now 77% amazing we thought and his count doubled from 5mil to nearly 10 think it's made a massive difference to us,
> 
> now just the dreaded wait.........
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and the tooth is feeling better crystal. Toothache is the worst!!
> 
> Axx
> 
> optimistically pupo

I've got everything crossed for you:happydance: I bet the little bean is snuggling in as we speak!! WOW your partners sa really boosted, that is fantastic. 


Af came yesterday, which I'd normally be a bit sad about but I know next AF will be the start of our IVF cycle so I was actually kinda happy to see it which is strange. I do have to say there is still that glimmer of hope it'll just happen on its own but I know it won't lol. This cycle should go quick for all of us with Christmas and all of that stuff...can't wait!!


----------



## Kristin83

angiemon said:


> Just a quick update to say we have one blasto nicely tucked up hopefully ready to snuggle in real soon.:happydance:
> 
> We were advised to go for just one as it was such a high grade, embrologist said unusually good grade and had already started hatching?????:thumbup:
> she has frozen two more tonight and there maybe more to freeze tomorrow so things could not be going better.
> Bit of advice, if any of your other halfs smoke or drink, try to get them to stop. My dp sa abnormal forms were 95% and he gave up smoking 8 wks ago and cut down alot on alcohol and they are now 77% amazing we thought and his count doubled from 5mil to nearly 10 think it's made a massive difference to us,
> 
> now just the dreaded wait.........
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and the tooth is feeling better crystal. Toothache is the worst!!
> 
> Axx
> 
> optimistically pupo

YAY! The next 2 weeks will fly by :thumbup:


----------



## raf-wife

angiemon said:


> Just a quick update to say we have one blasto nicely tucked up hopefully ready to snuggle in real soon.:happydance:
> 
> We were advised to go for just one as it was such a high grade, embrologist said unusually good grade and had already started hatching?????:thumbup:
> she has frozen two more tonight and there maybe more to freeze tomorrow so things could not be going better.
> Bit of advice, if any of your other halfs smoke or drink, try to get them to stop. My dp sa abnormal forms were 95% and he gave up smoking 8 wks ago and cut down alot on alcohol and they are now 77% amazing we thought and his count doubled from 5mil to nearly 10 think it's made a massive difference to us,
> 
> now just the dreaded wait.........
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and the tooth is feeling better crystal. Toothache is the worst!!
> 
> Axx
> 
> optimistically pupo

angie that is fantastic :happydance: im so pleased for you hun, i bet it feels amazing to be puppo, thank you for letting us know so quickly, im so excited for you :hugs::yipee::headspin::wohoo::dust:


----------



## raf-wife

crystal443 said:


> Af came yesterday, which I'd normally be a bit sad about but I know next AF will be the start of our IVF cycle so I was actually kinda happy to see it which is strange.

i cant wait for my next af to arrive :haha: its strange isnt it x


----------



## mrssunshine78

can i join u ladies, just found out on tuesday that i'm starting my injections on the 16th! on long protocol, and hopeful that ec will be about 12 jan

good luck to all of you ladies

xx


----------



## raf-wife

mrssunshine78 said:


> can i join u ladies, just found out on tuesday that i'm starting my injections on the 16th! on long protocol, and hopeful that ec will be about 12 jan
> 
> good luck to all of you ladies
> 
> xx

of course you can the more the merrier good luck to you too x


----------



## angiemon

Thank you girls for all your support. And all your lovely smiley faces and baby dust.
Hopefully I will be able to help you when you start. It won't be long now. 
It really helps when other people understand because they have been through or about to go through similar experiences!!

Here's to lots of bfp's :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DaisyJump

Ah angiemom how lovely ur little embie nestling in :) fingers crossed its a sticky one! Sound very promosing from what consultant said! 
How do you feel? I have an idea that I will feel prenant and love my little embie like a baby straight away....! 
What's are you plans for the next 2 weeks? Have they given you a date you can test?
Got everything crossed for you!


What does puppo mean?

Hi mrs sunshine and welcome! Make sure u keep us updated. I'm on long proptocol startin 17th jan. Xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

thanks ladies, 

it is good to have people to talk to who're going through the same thing. My sil has had ivf, but my hubby doesn't want to speak to them about it, which is v frustrating to me, but have to respect how he feels 

pupo is pregnant until proven otherwise 

xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

meant to ask, have any of your clinics said anything about diet? i asked mine, and they just said eat healthy and avoid alcohol and try not to have too much caffeine


----------



## DaisyJump

Ahh PUPO I get it now! :) thanks
No my clinic just said no smoking alcohol or caffine.
I went into holland and barrat and asked them, they had a HUGE file full of stuff on infertility
Important ones they mention was no pineapple&peas which they said in some country peas are used to promote birth control! Which I never knew.
Erm and avoid tune and oily fish (max 150g a week) 
I think it was RAF wife who had quite a big list of all the things to avoid -

Choose organic veg and lean meat
Avoid raw seafood and white bread..


----------



## raf-wife

diet yep lol skip back a few pages its all there:haha:

daisyjump i too will feel like im pregnant when the embies go in and think of them as babys x

afm well today was my driving test and i PASSED woo hoo with only 2 minors :happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Wallie

raf-wife said:


> diet yep lol skip back a few pages its all there:haha:
> 
> daisyjump i too will feel like im pregnant when the embies go in and think of them as babys x
> 
> afm well today was my driving test and i PASSED woo hoo with only 2 minors :happydance::yipee::wohoo:

Well done Raf-Wife, that's excellent news, Congratulations!


----------



## crystal443

raf-wife said:


> diet yep lol skip back a few pages its all there:haha:
> 
> daisyjump i too will feel like im pregnant when the embies go in and think of them as babys x
> 
> afm well today was my driving test and i PASSED woo hoo with only 2 minors :happydance::yipee::wohoo:

COngrats on the driving test :thumbup:


----------



## raf-wife

thank you i am so pleased its going to make things much easier for me especially when hubby is deployed x


----------



## DaisyJump

Ahhh congrats!!!!! Well done you!
X


----------



## Alexapoo

Rafwife congrats on the test. It def helps to drive on your own when hubby is away.

Crystal I am with AF too and i know what you mean. i am glad mine came exactly as expected so I don't fall behind with the upcoming schedule. I just want to get this over with! Ugh.

Angiemom...good news about having such a good embie. Keep thinking positive!


----------



## DingleyDell

May i join you all too xxx im slightly new to this website aswell.....

we have been trying for 3 1/2 years have unexplained fertility issues,,,, we are having 
2nd go at ivf (icsi) near the end of january 2011 xxx picked up my stuff from chemist yesterday, im just counting down the days xxxx (got to have 2 more af's before we can start this though) we only have one egg frozen as they messed up with my egg collection in october (i ov when i shouldnt have and lost about 16 eggs) only had two left, our first go didnt work, i did the injections and supposotries but this time im taking some tablets and double dose supposotries (icsi) 

Wishing all of us good luck from now until your bfp's


----------



## raf-wife

DingleyDell said:


> May i join you all too xxx im slightly new to this website aswell.....
> 
> we have been trying for 3 1/2 years have unexplained fertility issues,,,, we are having
> 2nd go at ivf (icsi) near the end of january 2011 xxx picked up my stuff from chemist yesterday, im just counting down the days xxxx (got to have 2 more af's before we can start this though) we only have one egg frozen as they messed up with my egg collection in october (i ov when i shouldnt have and lost about 16 eggs) only had two left, our first go didnt work, i did the injections and supposotries but this time im taking some tablets and double dose supposotries (icsi)
> 
> Wishing all of us good luck from now until your bfp's


of course you can best of luck for next time around :flower:


----------



## crystal443

Alexapoo said:


> Rafwife congrats on the test. It def helps to drive on your own when hubby is away.
> 
> Crystal I am with AF too and i know what you mean. i am glad mine came exactly as expected so I don't fall behind with the upcoming schedule. I just want to get this over with! Ugh.
> 
> Angiemom...good news about having such a good embie. Keep thinking positive!

Always sad to see the witch come but in this instance...thank god she arrived on time :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

DingleyDell said:


> May i join you all too xxx im slightly new to this website aswell.....
> 
> we have been trying for 3 1/2 years have unexplained fertility issues,,,, we are having
> 2nd go at ivf (icsi) near the end of january 2011 xxx picked up my stuff from chemist yesterday, im just counting down the days xxxx (got to have 2 more af's before we can start this though) we only have one egg frozen as they messed up with my egg collection in october (i ov when i shouldnt have and lost about 16 eggs) only had two left, our first go didnt work, i did the injections and supposotries but this time im taking some tablets and double dose supposotries (icsi)
> 
> Wishing all of us good luck from now until your bfp's

Best of luck to you as well, I hope this cycle works out well with a BFP you def deserve it!!!


----------



## Wallie

That must have been really disappointing for you Dingleydell. Good luck with your second round.

AFM finally got our letter today to start IVF after next AF. They're calling it the standard protocol, on CD21 I start sniffing anyway for 2-3 weeks then continue that with probably gonal-f. Can wait really but it still takes ages really, doesn't it?


----------



## Alexapoo

So how is everyone feeling waiting around? I am really wanting to get the show on the road already!


----------



## Kristin83

I'm ready to start! I've had all the medications in my house for almost 2 weeks so looking at them everyday doesn't help. I start my first shots on the 16th so not too much longer...but not looking forward to giving myself the shots..lol


----------



## raf-wife

Wallie said:


> That must have been really disappointing for you Dingleydell. Good luck with your second round.
> 
> AFM finally got our letter today to start IVF after next AF. They're calling it the standard protocol, on CD21 I start sniffing anyway for 2-3 weeks then continue that with probably gonal-f. Can wait really but it still takes ages really, doesn't it?

thats great wallie that you know what is happening now and you have your dates, not too long to wait :happydance:, i know what you mean about taking ages though, i am desperate for af to arrive :haha:


----------



## raf-wife

Kristin83 said:


> I'm ready to start! I've had all the medications in my house for almost 2 weeks so looking at them everyday doesn't help. I start my first shots on the 16th so not too much longer...but not looking forward to giving myself the shots..lol

only a few more days kristin :happydance:


----------



## raf-wife

Alexapoo said:


> So how is everyone feeling waiting around? I am really wanting to get the show on the road already!

i know what you mean im so impatient, i want to start today :haha:


----------



## DingleyDell

Hi there, well it depends on how you get on with the drugs, from my cd1 to having my eggs taken out it was about 6 weeks, ivf is so confusing ill try to explain.... 

cd1 to cd5 - af
then started having scans, to check on how my folics were growing and the lining but there was an abnormal folic so i had to take some tablets to make me have another af so i went back to square one (cd1 to 5) had scans, folics were growing to good sizes that was for about 1 1/2 weeks then had my eggs taken out ... luckily we live really close to the clinic which we picked but if its one further away it will take up a lot of time to have your appointments and things..it didnt seem to be long but counting down the dates and things maybe will make it feel longer (if that makes any sense)


----------



## mrssunshine78

thats great news wallie, bet you can't wait to get started!

kristen i start my injection on the 16th too!! is this your 1st go? am also quite nervous about injecting myself!

i can't wait to get started, just so i feel like i'm doing something rather than waiting around forever!!

x


----------



## angiemon

Welcome dingley and mrs sunshine,

dingley-that must have been awful. Are you doing a fresh ICsi cycle or are you using the frostie you have(or did I read wrong)?

Mrssunshine- hopefully with your name that will be a good omen to this thread...

RAF-wife - well done on passing your d test, that's one less thing to have to think about which is great.

Kristen and sunshine, the next ones to start?? That will set the ball rolling for everyone else!!!:happydance:

daisy jump- it is so like having a baby already. We've called our embie Bob for now!!! So we can speak to him/her urging him to grow and grow!! I'm being very careful walking round like I'm already 3 mths pregnant. We've got nothing to lose by being positive, have we??
I'm starting to look out for symptoms. Does anyone know what I should be lookin out for??

Baby dust to us all. :dust::dust:


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> thats great news wallie, bet you can't wait to get started!
> 
> kristen i start my injection on the 16th too!! is this your 1st go? am also quite nervous about injecting myself!
> 
> i can't wait to get started, just so i feel like i'm doing something rather than waiting around forever!!
> 
> x

This is my first try and hopefully it'll be the only try (well until I want another baby :p) We are freezing any extra we get so it'll be easier the next time around

Good luck mrssunshine :happydance:


----------



## angiemon

DaisyJump said:


> Ah angiemom how lovely ur little embie nestling in :) fingers crossed its a sticky one! Sound very promosing from what consultant said!
> How do you feel? I have an idea that I will feel prenant and love my little embie like a baby straight away....!
> What's are you plans for the next 2 weeks? Have they given you a date you can test?
> Got everything crossed for you!
> 
> 
> What does puppo mean?
> 
> Hi mrs sunshine and welcome! Make sure u keep us updated. I'm on long proptocol startin 17th jan. Xx

My test date is next Sunday 19th omg it's either gonna be a very happy sober Christmas or a very drunken one ....
I think the nxt 8 days (first few days have gone real quick) will be relaxing, worrying and trying to find signs of pregnancy ....


----------



## DaisyJump

Awwwr hello Bob!!! You get yourself nice and cosy :)
Yeah i will probably treat mi e like a baby. Oh i do hope these next 8 days go quickly and you can get you bPf.
Yep stay positive (i went and bought some baby booties to remi d me to stay positive!
Xx


----------



## DaisyJump

Oh a d preggo signs... Im the worlds greatest symptom spotter. Cobvince myself every month im preggers. Right things to look for; sore boobs, liquidy/watery cm, pains or tugging in abdomen, spots, increased body temp, sickness(obvs) change in areola. I think you would take tge test before any obvious signs appear anyway but i quite like symptom spotting. :) eeek fingers crossed. Im so excited for you. X


----------



## raf-wife

hi puppo lady i wouldnt worry about looking out for signs (easy for me to say at the moment i know, remind me of this later when its my turn) but from the tons of posts ive read on here it seems some get cramping, some get spotting, and some get nothing at all and still get there bfp, with my dd i didnt get any signs other than a late af and then morning sickness kicked in at about 7 weeks and stayed 24 hrs a day for another 6 weeks i also had spotting on and off throughout my pregnancy and everything was fine, thats the thing everyone and each pregnancy is different x :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Wallie said:


> That must have been really disappointing for you Dingleydell. Good luck with your second round.
> 
> AFM finally got our letter today to start IVF after next AF. They're calling it the standard protocol, on CD21 I start sniffing anyway for 2-3 weeks then continue that with probably gonal-f. Can wait really but it still takes ages really, doesn't it?

That's great!!! I'll be on a Flare cycle which is basically the same length as a regular cycle, unless something changes:winkwink: Its nice just know what's going to happen so I'll be starting around the 8-9 Jan. depending on AF:happydance: I cannot wait


----------



## crystal443

Kristin83 said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> thats great news wallie, bet you can't wait to get started!
> 
> kristen i start my injection on the 16th too!! is this your 1st go? am also quite nervous about injecting myself!
> 
> i can't wait to get started, just so i feel like i'm doing something rather than waiting around forever!!
> 
> x
> 
> This is my first try and hopefully it'll be the only try (well until I want another baby :p) We are freezing any extra we get so it'll be easier the next time around
> 
> Good luck mrssunshine :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm with you on that....only one cycle would be fantastic!!!


----------



## crystal443

angiemon said:


> DaisyJump said:
> 
> 
> Ah angiemom how lovely ur little embie nestling in :) fingers crossed its a sticky one! Sound very promosing from what consultant said!
> How do you feel? I have an idea that I will feel prenant and love my little embie like a baby straight away....!
> What's are you plans for the next 2 weeks? Have they given you a date you can test?
> Got everything crossed for you!
> 
> 
> What does puppo mean?
> 
> Hi mrs sunshine and welcome! Make sure u keep us updated. I'm on long proptocol startin 17th jan. Xx
> 
> My test date is next Sunday 19th omg it's either gonna be a very happy sober Christmas or a very drunken one ....
> I think the nxt 8 days (first few days have gone real quick) will be relaxing, worrying and trying to find signs of pregnancy ....Click to expand...

Its going to be a very very sober Christmas :happydance: The 19th isn't far off at all!! Positive thoughts positive thoughts:winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

DaisyJump said:


> Awwwr hello Bob!!! You get yourself nice and cosy :)
> Yeah i will probably treat mi e like a baby. Oh i do hope these next 8 days go quickly and you can get you bPf.
> Yep stay positive (i went and bought some baby booties to remi d me to stay positive!
> Xx

I walk through the baby section sometimes just stay positive as well:winkwink:


----------



## cwisky04

Hi Everyone! 

My name is Cindy and im from MI.....I found this site awhile ago and was planning on writing but got busy! Long story short....hubby and I have been married for 6.5 years. The end of the this month we have been trying for 2 years. Have done the clomid thing, 3 unsuccessful IUI's, and now we are planning to do IVF in Feb or March! I'm excited for this and also nervous! Can't wait to chat with ya all!


----------



## Kristin83

welcome! :hi:


----------



## crystal443

cwisky04 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Cindy and im from MI.....I found this site awhile ago and was planning on writing but got busy! Long story short....hubby and I have been married for 6.5 years. The end of the this month we have been trying for 2 years. Have done the clomid thing, 3 unsuccessful IUI's, and now we are planning to do IVF in Feb or March! I'm excited for this and also nervous! Can't wait to chat with ya all!

Welcome:flower:


----------



## cwisky04

Wow! We have our IVF consult next Wed!!! They told me on the phone that if I start all my bloodwork and appointments, they could do ivf in feb!! Oh my!!! Im sooooo excited now!! Is the Ivf shots more than the iui shots?? I took gonal f as my hormone shots and ovidrel as my trigger before....


----------



## Kristin83

cwisky04 said:


> Wow! We have our IVF consult next Wed!!! They told me on the phone that if I start all my bloodwork and appointments, they could do ivf in feb!! Oh my!!! Im sooooo excited now!! Is the Ivf shots more than the iui shots?? I took gonal f as my hormone shots and ovidrel as my trigger before....

YAY! The time will go by fast :)

I started everything on 12/3...

They have me on birth control pills to regulate my cycle from 12/3-12/22
I start Lupron injections on 12/16 and then menopur and follistin on 12/31

Egg retrieval is the week of Jan. 10th

I don't know if it will be the same for you, hope this gives you an idea :)


----------



## crystal443

DH just called our clinic to get final numbers on what and when we need to pay and on top of the over $7000 we have to pay we've been told we also need to pay for a bed on egg retrieval day and its costs $980 dollars. We can ask the doctor to do egg retrieval at the Women's hospital and it will cost $300 for the bed but its only if the doctor agrees. 

Well you know what for what we get charged and have to pay for IVF I think it should be my say where I want the doctor to retrieve my eggs. I asked them numerous times for a full amount and they keep adding things in. Its ridiculous, I sometimes feel like these Clinics feel like they can do as they please because its such an emotional journey for us. My DH said he's willing to pay the $980 but I am not and I am asking for the eggs to be retrieved at the womens hospital, that's a $600 savings..I can think of lots of things I can do with that!!

Sorry for the rant ladies, but sometimes I feel like a number in a long line of women that these clinics just keep taking from. I know its a business but its also very emotional


----------



## cwisky04

Thanks Kristen...it does give me an idea!! I will be a little later than u. Sending postive thoughts your way around that time!!


----------



## raf-wife

hi and welcome cwisky04

afm please hurry up witch :haha: feels odd saying that, ive been having the odd cramp but so far shes a no show if she doesnt arrive by friday i will have to use the provera x


----------



## DingleyDell

angiemon said:


> Welcome dingley and mrs sunshine,
> 
> dingley-that must have been awful. Are you doing a fresh ICsi cycle or are you using the frostie you have(or did I read wrong)?
> 
> Mrssunshine- hopefully with your name that will be a good omen to this thread...
> 
> RAF-wife - well done on passing your d test, that's one less thing to have to think about which is great.
> 
> Kristen and sunshine, the next ones to start?? That will set the ball rolling for everyone else!!!:happydance:
> 
> daisy jump- it is so like having a baby already. We've called our embie Bob for now!!! So we can speak to him/her urging him to grow and grow!! I'm being very careful walking round like I'm already 3 mths pregnant. We've got nothing to lose by being positive, have we??
> I'm starting to look out for symptoms. Does anyone know what I should be lookin out for??
> 
> Baby dust to us all. :dust::dust:


Hiya there, yes we are using our frozen egg but its already been icsi so my egg and sperm are already together (sorry :dohh: i dont think i explained it very well) xxx we cant wait


----------



## manchester1

hey,
ive got the appoitment with the FS on thurs! been ttc for just over two years. done 6 goes of clomid. and ovulated at 100mg but not bfp. i have pcos and get my period like twice a year.
DH hasnt had SA, and ive not have any tests or scans apart from weekly bloods since starting metformin 8 months ago. have stopped with the bloods now coz it was obvious nothing was happening!
am hoping for ivf in feb/march.
were going private xxx

does anyone know what the first tests will be? xxx


----------



## Alexapoo

Hiya everyone! Time is flying;my appointment is coming up and I am getting anxious and impatient and excited all at once and am not sleeping well. I have a ton of energy. I just hope I stay with this positivity throughout the IVF cycle! I keep thinking I am having twins before I even conceive as I am always referring to our future baby as "they" let's hope! 
So far my CM (TMI) is indicative with an on time O this month, so that AF will be on time for IVF....
It's getting more exciting every day for us all! Closer and closer to our babes in arms.
Sorry about the surprises crystal with the hospital fees! I am def asking about possible "surprise" fees along the way! I don't have much extra money for that.
Is everyone else feeling this positive? I hope so! Come on IVF-let;s go! lol And come on RAF wifey's AF!


----------



## Alexapoo

Manchester: I think they start with an Ultrasound of your lady parts inside and a physical and some hormonal labs and thyroid. SA for DH. If SA is abnormal, then hormone bloods for DH. If anything is abnormal for your bloods or ultrasound, then they may do more bloods, a hysterosalpingogram....um...I am so tired right now, yet full of energy that I am afraid I am not being much help and/or forgetting something...anyone wanna throw in your two cents worth?


----------



## manchester1

no thats great!!
haha i always speak to my friend about my possible ivf and we always talk about me having twins!! ive been using my best friend again....google for lots of info!!!

good luck to you!!whens your appointment?


----------



## Kristin83

cwisky04 said:


> Thanks Kristen...it does give me an idea!! I will be a little later than u. Sending postive thoughts your way around that time!!


Your welcome :)


Thank you for your positive thoughts and I will do the same for you! :flower:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies 
hope you're all doing well
have an appt with the nurse tomorrow so she can show me how to inject myself, and then thursday is the big day!! getting nervous!


----------



## raf-wife

twins me too im convinced that if we are successful theres going to be two babies and im going to be willing both embryos to stick from the start, theres normally a 1 in 4 chance of twins with 2 embryos but our consultant said from our test results we have a 1 in 3 chance of both sticking x


----------



## raf-wife

ANGIE how are you doing ? thinking of you x


----------



## 40yearoldmum

HI Guys
Got my appointment for 23rd Decemvber to start 9th January. Anyone know if I get pregnant on this cycle naturally that it will be harmed if deregging? I don't know whether to try, really want too because it will save a packet if I miraculously get pregnant.
Will I dereg or not? I'm 41 in may and have a baby boy 17 months


----------



## DaisyJump

Everyone is really getting goin now. Can't wait to start mine in Jan. Still hlding out hope for natural BFP this cycle! Testing xmas eve! Fingers crossed. 
So many people on the thread nowi can't keep up with everyone, but angiemom please come back and tell us how you're doin.
Who's next for egg collecetion?

I'm the same I want twins.. Really really want twins. But definitely would be happen with either.
40yroldmum yeah it definitely is not recommended to concieve whilst in IVF cycle. Have you not received all ur paperwork? 
Ill read mine when I get home this afternoon and tell you what it say. But I sure its during stimming it says in big bold letter use a condom!
X


----------



## mrssunshine78

we were told today that we must use contraception while doing DR, cos they don't know what effects drugs can have on a foetus


----------



## DaisyJump

just checked all my paper work. says defo use contraception during DR xx


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls,

I read through my paperwork and nothing about using protection, but I'm on a Flare cycle so maybe that's why? I know she said yesterday I wouldn't release any eggs until the trigger so maybe that's why...not sure really:)

Had appointment with FS yesterday and my scan there was 1 follie on one side and 4 on the other she said completely normal for a natural cycle and the uterine lining was normal which I was happy about but felt like saying if everything is normal why am I having to do this??

Got consents signed etc. now we just have our last appointments next week...yahhhh!!!! It is getting close now and exciting :)


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> Hi ladies
> hope you're all doing well
> have an appt with the nurse tomorrow so she can show me how to inject myself, and then thursday is the big day!! getting nervous!

How was your appt? I have mine tomorrow!

I'm so glad someone is starting their shots the same day as me :)


----------



## Alexapoo

I don''t have any paperwork yet! I guess that is what the next appointment is for. So excited! I don't think I will be on any BCP. I think he is going to ensure I ovulated by a progesterone test and then start DR....scary, what if I did get pregnant and was DRing? I don't think it would survive, no? I dunno...guess he k nows what he's doing.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristin83 said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> hope you're all doing well
> have an appt with the nurse tomorrow so she can show me how to inject myself, and then thursday is the big day!! getting nervous!
> 
> How was your appt? I have mine tomorrow!
> 
> I'm so glad someone is starting their shots the same day as me :)Click to expand...

Hi
hope your appt went well, mine was fine yesterday, and have given myself my 1st injection this morning, and it was fine, it bled a tiny bit and now i have slight bruising, but it really was absolutely fine
good luck and i agree it is good having someone starting the same time!
x


----------



## Kristin83

Mine went well too :) It's exciting that everything has started now!


----------



## raf-wife

mrssunshine and kristin congratulations on starting 


well af finally arrived today so i called the clinic to arrange my appointment for injection training and prescription and the nurse is not there until monday morning, the receptionist said there are no available spaces so to call back on monday so the nurse can fit me in somewhere on cd19 so that should be the 4th of january and stimming should start 16th january


----------



## mrssunshine78

had a bit of a nightmare yesterday, a massive bruise appeared where i'd done my injection! went to see the nurse, she said i'd probably hit a blood vessel, and to give it another go today, do have another bruise today, but nowhere near as bad as the one from yesterday - am gonna look such a mess in a weeks time lol

good new raf-wife, bet u just wanna get started now!

how's everyone else?


----------



## angiemon

raf-wife said:


> ANGIE how are you doing ? thinking of you x

Hi there!
Thanks for thinking of me,
I'm having the longest 11 days of my life!!! I'm not gonna lie, the 2ww is hard hard hard......trying to keep positive as possible. But now its getting to the last few days, Im dreading AF arriving!!! Just hoping and praying it has worked...any tips on how to stay sane......i did toy with the idea of testing early but I thought that might send me more mad so I wont....

Anyway enough about me, how are you doing? Hows the driving doing? You'll be starting yours so soon, it goes quickly really doesn't it? Bet your super excited now!!

xx


----------



## raf-wife

angiemon said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> ANGIE how are you doing ? thinking of you x
> 
> Hi there!
> Thanks for thinking of me,
> I'm having the longest 11 days of my life!!! I'm not gonna lie, the 2ww is hard hard hard......trying to keep positive as possible. But now its getting to the last few days, Im dreading AF arriving!!! Just hoping and praying it has worked...any tips on how to stay sane......i did toy with the idea of testing early but I thought that might send me more mad so I wont....
> 
> Anyway enough about me, how are you doing? Hows the driving doing? You'll be starting yours so soon, it goes quickly really doesn't it? Bet your super excited now!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

im so glad to hear from you wishing you lots of luck and sending loads of positive thoughts your way, no tips on how to stay sane but if you find any let me know later :haha: personally i think its best not to test early im going to wait when its my turn :hugs:
im doing fine ta, driving is great ive been out in the car every day and i am so excited about starting ivf only 4 weeks to wait now x


----------



## angiemon

good luck kristen and sunshine in starting. I think the first few injections are the hardest...Mind you my OH did them, so i just closed my eyes like a big baby!!

Diasy jump, not long now. lets pray for a bfp on xmas eve for you!! As said before, having the longest 11 days but the wait is nearly over!!! OMG this is the worst bit as its kind of out of your hands and you just have to pray that my little baby is continuing to grow and grow :happydance:

Glad you got your dates set now. Its just a short countdown now!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok!!

xx


----------



## angiemon

raf-wife said:


> angiemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> ANGIE how are you doing ? thinking of you x
> 
> Hi there!
> Thanks for thinking of me,
> I'm having the longest 11 days of my life!!! I'm not gonna lie, the 2ww is hard hard hard......trying to keep positive as possible. But now its getting to the last few days, Im dreading AF arriving!!! Just hoping and praying it has worked...any tips on how to stay sane......i did toy with the idea of testing early but I thought that might send me more mad so I wont....
> 
> Anyway enough about me, how are you doing? Hows the driving doing? You'll be starting yours so soon, it goes quickly really doesn't it? Bet your super excited now!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> im so glad to hear from you wishing you lots of luck and sending loads of positive thoughts your way, no tips on how to stay sane but if you find any let me know later :haha: personally i think its best not to test early im going to wait when its my turn :hugs:
> im doing fine ta, driving is great ive been out in the car every day and i am so excited about starting ivf only 4 weeks to wait now xClick to expand...

sorry i havent posted earlier but ive been following the thread to see how everyone is getting on....ive read in places that alot of people test early but then you can get false positives/neg so it might send us mad(der):growlmad:
Also, my clinic has just told us to buy a normal hpt to test(ive bought about 10):thumbup: and ive read that you shouldn't test with these, v.confused. Does anyone know anything about testing?????
With christmas coming, 4 wks will absolutely fly around!!!

xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

angiemon said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angiemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> ANGIE how are you doing ? thinking of you x
> 
> Hi there!
> Thanks for thinking of me,
> I'm having the longest 11 days of my life!!! I'm not gonna lie, the 2ww is hard hard hard......trying to keep positive as possible. But now its getting to the last few days, Im dreading AF arriving!!! Just hoping and praying it has worked...any tips on how to stay sane......i did toy with the idea of testing early but I thought that might send me more mad so I wont....
> 
> Anyway enough about me, how are you doing? Hows the driving doing? You'll be starting yours so soon, it goes quickly really doesn't it? Bet your super excited now!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> im so glad to hear from you wishing you lots of luck and sending loads of positive thoughts your way, no tips on how to stay sane but if you find any let me know later :haha: personally i think its best not to test early im going to wait when its my turn :hugs:
> im doing fine ta, driving is great ive been out in the car every day and i am so excited about starting ivf only 4 weeks to wait now xClick to expand...
> 
> sorry i havent posted earlier but ive been following the thread to see how everyone is getting on....ive read in places that alot of people test early but then you can get false positives/neg so it might send us mad(der):growlmad:
> Also, my clinic has just told us to buy a normal hpt to test(ive bought about 10):thumbup: and ive read that you shouldn't test with these, v.confused. Does anyone know anything about testing?????
> With christmas coming, 4 wks will absolutely fly around!!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Wow u r doing well not testing! what date is your official test date, sending you loads of luck, really hope its worked for you! :hugs:

xx


----------



## angiemon

hi sunshine, my date to test is this sunday 19th :wacko:

i have been reading about beta tests on other threads and i dont know what they are, can anyone help? 

xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

beta tests are the blood tests that your clinic may or may not order

hth

good luck

xx


----------



## Kristin83

angiemon said:


> good luck kristen and sunshine in starting. I think the first few injections are the hardest...Mind you my OH did them, so i just closed my eyes like a big baby!!
> 
> Diasy jump, not long now. lets pray for a bfp on xmas eve for you!! As said before, having the longest 11 days but the wait is nearly over!!! OMG this is the worst bit as its kind of out of your hands and you just have to pray that my little baby is continuing to grow and grow :happydance:
> 
> Glad you got your dates set now. Its just a short countdown now!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok!!
> 
> xx


Today was hard, doing it myself for the first time. But once I did it and it didn't hurt at all I think I'll be good :) I'm more worried about having to do them while at work. Because I work at a different time everyday there will be a few days a week when I'll have to do them there so I stay at the same time..


----------



## raf-wife

angie ive been told to use a normal hpt too i dont think they do betas in the uk x


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Angiemon on testing tomorrow, FX'd this is it for you. :hugs:

Update from me is that my AF came yesterday, and I start sniffing Suprecur once, four times a day from 6th January. I'll do that for 2-3 weeks before starting injections of gonal-f I think. I have another information evening, which I will go to this time (missed the last one, got the date wrong :dohh:) on Tuesday 11th January, so I'll get more info on what happens then.


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck wallie, the time will fly by at this time of year, you'll be sniffing in no time!

x


----------



## Flake-y

Hey girls, haven't been on this thread for a wee while, we thought we weren't starting IVF until Feb/March as we were going to do egg sharing, but we've found out that if we want to do the sharing we'd have to wait even longer, probably April/May until EC would be, so we've decided just to do regular IVF without the egg sharing.

So we are on the long protocol, am due af on Thursday so we will start with my next af after that, which should be about 5 weeks!!!


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Flake-y


----------



## Alexapoo

Oh yay Flake-Y!

Wow we are waiting already with people in their TWW's! Good luck all and yes, stay positive. I plan on getting some TV series box sets and watching the whole seasons through my TWW to pass the time. I totally do not want it to be a time where I "over think"!

Appointment on Tuesday for me. Looks like my body wants to ovulate a little late. I usually have tons of EWCM by now.....so looks like O will be late as I was stressed about starting DR all last week. You'd have thought I was in my LP with my attitude. 
I know my doctor will want to confirm O before starting the Lupron. I may go and buy OPK's today to track it myself....since my body is betraying me for once because I actually have something to look forward to...well, kind of (DR) ha ha Come on and ovulate in time for Tuesday's appointment. I so do not want to go back to the doctor!


----------



## raf-wife

glad your back flake-y 

great news wallie 

best of luck for tommorrow angie

everyone thats injecting keep up the good work lol

and to those waiting to start after xmas not too long now x


----------



## crystal443

That's great Flake-y, you must be happy its getting closer now :)

Angie, best of luck hun!!! I've got everything crossed for you xx

Not much longer for us now :), I've got the rest of my appointments this Thursday and we pay on Thursday so it will be final...yaaahhhh!!!!


----------



## angiemon

Thanks for all the good luck wishes!
I'm afraid I got a bfn:cry: it was awful. Woke up at 630 this morning to do the test in hope and all I could see was blood. Did test anyway. Dont know what was worse, the neg test or af. 
Cried most of morning but feeling better now. Dp went to tesco for fillet steak ( he's going to cook med rare) and a couple of bottles of Rioja.

Am obviously devastated but need to try and feel positive. I think my snow babies are keeping us going but so sad for our little one that didn't grow

Dont want to put a dampener on this thread but I wanted to tell you all

Xxx


----------



## DaisyJump

Angiemom I am so so sorry to hear it didn't work this time. I really do feel for you and your husband.
Don't you worry about writing it on here. We all need to help each other through this.
Glad mr angiemom is takin care of you. You go buy yourself a lovely treat aswell! Xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Aww hunny I'm so sorry, I've been wondering how u got on, so don't apologise for posting on here.

X


----------



## Flake-y

So sorry Angie, hope you are ok. :hug:


----------



## raf-wife

so so sorry to hear this, like the others ive been wondering about you today :hugs:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Angiemom, I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn, you must be so disappointed. Hope you manage to have a nice evening tonight and a well deserved glass of wine.

Just a wee update from me, as I've not been on the forum for ages due to holidays and work etc. Had my consents appointment on 3rd December, which went fine although I feel like I've forgotten half the information already. Need to get the drugs ordered up then we can decide whether to start in Jan or Feb (depending on when AF arrives, if it's on New Year's Day or something, when the clinic is closed and I can't get to them for my baseline scan, then will have to be Feb). Am on the short protocol.
Strangely, haven't been giving it as much thought lately as had a lot of other things on - but can't quite believe that we are about to start IVF.... part excited/part apprehensive/part scared..... Glad that we are all here to support each other though.

Px


----------



## crystal443

So sorry Angie :cry: please don't apologize for posting your news :hugs:

We were at the bank today and the lady we know there was telling us her friend had 12 cycles of IVF. They were on their last try and she got pregnant, I think that put things in perspective for me. I think it relaxed me into not putting all my hopes into this one cycle, but WOW 12 cycles is alot


----------



## raf-wife

great to hear from you pollydoodle x

clinic just called i have my dates

17th jan cd1 attend scan collect meds from clinic

19th jan start fsh injection

25th jan add antagonist injection

26th, 28th, 30th jan attend scans

30th jan trigger

31st jan egg recovery

2nd feb embryo transfer

16th feb test


----------



## angiemon

Thank you all so much for your kind words..:hugs:

good to see you back flake-y and good luck in starting soon....

thanks daisyjump, sunshine, pollydoodle and crystal wow 12 cycles-not sure if I could cope with that but your right in saying it puts it into perspective, I shouldn;t be too upset it didn't work straightaway....

raf-wife-great you've got all your set dates, the SP does kinda fly-by so you'll be on your 2ww before you know it.

keep positive!

Good luck everyone and lots of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Alexina

Hello everyone do you mind if I join you all?
After what seems like forever the doctor told us last week that he thinks our only way forward is ICSI, we have a patient information evening on 12th Jan and see the doc again on 5th Jan when we have to tell him what we want to do. We have decided to fee pay while waiting for our 1 NHS cycle, the wait for the NHS cycle is 12-13 months and I am 39 next month. I am really scared but glad that we are now doing somthing rather than just keep being dissapointed each month.
Good luck to all and big hugs to those who need it.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi alexina, you'll be starting your ivf in no time! X

Wow 12 ivf attempts that's a lot! It does put it into perspective, and maybe I shouldn't get my hopes up too much for this cycle

Afm my injections seem to be going ok, but am feeling pretty crap at the moment cos I'm full of cold and my af has decided to arrive, got two huge bruises on my stomach but my last few injections have been fine, obviously I must have been doing something wrong at first!

How's everyone else?

X


----------



## raf-wife

hi alexina welcome x

mrssunshine glad the injections are going fine now hope you feel better soon x

has anyone else had there flu jab i went for mine last thursday because there wanting everyone whos pregnant to have it so i thought id play it safe and have it now x


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> great to hear from you pollydoodle x
> 
> clinic just called i have my dates
> 
> 17th jan cd1 attend scan collect meds from clinic
> 
> 19th jan start fsh injection
> 
> 25th jan add antagonist injection
> 
> 26th, 28th, 30th jan attend scans
> 
> 30th jan trigger
> 
> 31st jan egg recovery
> 
> 2nd feb embryo transfer
> 
> 16th feb test

Great news you have all your dates, I guess I will be about 3 weeks behind you then!

Wow, 12 cycles of IVF; that is a lot. I don't know if I'd be able to go through all that! Plus, I'd be skint......:blush:


----------



## Kristin83

:hugs: I'm sorry Angie! Stay positive and think about those snow babies waiting for you!


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi Alexina - you will be underway in no time then. Think the next couple of weeks will go really quickly for all of us given the distractions of Christmas etc - probably a good thing, apart from the difficulties of trying to steer clear of alcohol at this time of year! I'll be at my parents on Christmas day so will be trying to pour my own glass from a bottle of non-alcoholic wine which I'll be smuggling in, to avoid any suspicion!

Hi Raf-Wife - that's good you got your dates, they are very specific - is that cos you know AF will definitely arrive on 17th Jan? I'm not sure we will be able to start in Jan after all now - the clinic called today to say that the drugs are all held up due to the weather - and so they may not get here in time. Plus my cycle is a bit unpredictable and AF could arrive any time between 2nd and 9th Jan - the clinic only re-opens on 7th Jan so if AF arrives much before then, we will definitely be putting off til Feb. Only one month though so not a huge deal.

Crystal - wow, 12 cycles... can't imagine going through all that, but good to know that it can still be successful after so many tries. Am trying to have a positive attitude towards our first attempt while not expecting it to work first time..

P x


Px


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> had a bit of a nightmare yesterday, a massive bruise appeared where i'd done my injection! went to see the nurse, she said i'd probably hit a blood vessel, and to give it another go today, do have another bruise today, but nowhere near as bad as the one from yesterday - am gonna look such a mess in a weeks time lol
> 
> good new raf-wife, bet u just wanna get started now!
> 
> how's everyone else?

Are you still bruising when you do your shots? How are you feeling otherwise?

I've been very tired and getting bad headaches since starting the shots...do you have anything similar?


----------



## raf-wife

hi polly no they could vary its a guideline for when af should arrive so they have booked me in, it could be a few days either side but this cycle arrived on time and im sure its down to the accupuncture, i still go in on 17th anyway and pick up meds my clinic has there own stock there but if af arrives sooner they will have me go straight in they said, i really hope your clinic gets it sorted for you, could they not put you on bcps for a while to delay af so you can start later jan instead of feb, just a thought x:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristin83 said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> had a bit of a nightmare yesterday, a massive bruise appeared where i'd done my injection! went to see the nurse, she said i'd probably hit a blood vessel, and to give it another go today, do have another bruise today, but nowhere near as bad as the one from yesterday - am gonna look such a mess in a weeks time lol
> 
> good new raf-wife, bet u just wanna get started now!
> 
> how's everyone else?
> 
> Are you still bruising when you do your shots? How are you feeling otherwise?
> 
> I've been very tired and getting bad headaches since starting the shots...do you have anything similar?Click to expand...


Hi

the bruising has stopped thankfully, i was dreading what i was going to end up looking like! i'm full of cold at the moment, so don't know if i have any side effects cos feeling so rubbish at the moment anyway! although on sunday i burst into tears for no real reason, so maybe thats to do with the injections? i am really tired, but that could also be the cold, who knows? lol

what do do u go for your 1st scan? mines the 30th dec, have blood tests the 29th

xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

raf-wife said:


> hi alexina welcome x
> 
> mrssunshine glad the injections are going fine now hope you feel better soon x
> 
> has anyone else had there flu jab i went for mine last thursday because there wanting everyone whos pregnant to have it so i thought id play it safe and have it now x

I haven't been for flu jab yet, will have to check with the clinic that i can def have it, although can't see why not, but need to get rid of this cold first :dohh:

x


----------



## raf-wife

mrssunshine78 said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> hi alexina welcome x
> 
> mrssunshine glad the injections are going fine now hope you feel better soon x
> 
> has anyone else had there flu jab i went for mine last thursday because there wanting everyone whos pregnant to have it so i thought id play it safe and have it now x
> 
> I haven't been for flu jab yet, will have to check with the clinic that i can def have it, although can't see why not, but need to get rid of this cold first :dohh:
> 
> xClick to expand...


good idea to speak to clinic first because youve already started your jabs x


----------



## raf-wife

i had my 4th accupuncture today and i am so glad ive got nothing to do today because i am so tired, i seemed to have needles coming out of everywhere, i had a new one in the back of my head and i didnt like that one very much it was a bit sore and gave me a headache but the rest were fine, i had the burning herb ones today too which i quite like x


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> had a bit of a nightmare yesterday, a massive bruise appeared where i'd done my injection! went to see the nurse, she said i'd probably hit a blood vessel, and to give it another go today, do have another bruise today, but nowhere near as bad as the one from yesterday - am gonna look such a mess in a weeks time lol
> 
> good new raf-wife, bet u just wanna get started now!
> 
> how's everyone else?
> 
> Are you still bruising when you do your shots? How are you feeling otherwise?
> 
> I've been very tired and getting bad headaches since starting the shots...do you have anything similar?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> the bruising has stopped thankfully, i was dreading what i was going to end up looking like! i'm full of cold at the moment, so don't know if i have any side effects cos feeling so rubbish at the moment anyway! although on sunday i burst into tears for no real reason, so maybe thats to do with the injections? i am really tired, but that could also be the cold, who knows? lol
> 
> what do do u go for your 1st scan? mines the 30th dec, have blood tests the 29th
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I'm glad you stopped bruising:thumbup: 

I'm sorry that you are sick :( I can't imagine doing all this with a cold!

I burst into tears last night! I think its because i'm so tired..I haven't been feeling any stress, I've actually been very mellow since starting the Lupron.

They did an internal ultrasound when I went in the 16th to start the lupron. My next appt is 12/30 and they will do another ultrasound that day...i dont think i have my first blood test till january 4th though. That week I go in Tues, Thurs, and Saturday!


----------



## mrssunshine78

i have a lot booked in for that week too, my clinic isn't open on a wknd so i have scans 30th, 5th, 7th and the 10th, and hopefully egg collection on the 12th, well thats if everything goes according to plan!

its so good having someone going through it all at the same time, fingers crossed we both get a bfp! :happydance:


----------



## Alexapoo

Angiemom: so sorry it didn't work. I am so glad that you have frozen embies as consolation if I remember correctly? When will you start if you are doing a FET?

Everything is definitely getting underway here! More dates and injections happening for sure. Exciting!

Rafwife: I don't get flu shots anymore as the only time I got the flu was when I had a flu shot a week before and boy was it horrible! I'm not saying for you to not get one (I know you already did) but I think when you get a flu shot your body is so busy fighting off the "bug" in the injection that it's easier to get sick in that time if exposed. I just have bad memories of being at my sickest in that week of hell with the fllu and not to mention I felt "off" and a bit ill after getting the shot for a few days. Sorry for the rant lol :))

Anyway, looks like headache and fatigue are the biggest side effects from the DR meds. Something to look forward to lol

AFM: went for appointment today and have another appointment on the 23rd probably to discuss exactly when to start DR and the stims etc. I had just ovulated (according to the scan) but to me on the screen it looked like a ready to burst follicle (she says it was the corpus luteum) and so progesterone was drawn. I also got the rest of my drugs. I now have 3 full bags in my closet of meds and syringes and the trigger shot in the fridge lol After the 23rd, I also have a scan booked for the 28th which I am guessing is the scan to ensure my ovaries are shut down? I dunno....I will be 8DPO...

This is going to be a very exciting thread to be a part of very soon!

Oh and hubby needs to drop a "sample" on the 23rd at my appointment to see if his men are still so low in #'s that we may have to freeze some for later! Hope not, as it's another $500!


----------



## raf-wife

Alexapoo said:


> Angiemom: so sorry it didn't work. I am so glad that you have frozen embies as consolation if I remember correctly? When will you start if you are doing a FET?
> 
> Everything is definitely getting underway here! More dates and injections happening for sure. Exciting!
> 
> Rafwife: I don't get flu shots anymore as the only time I got the flu was when I had a flu shot a week before and boy was it horrible! I'm not saying for you to not get one (I know you already did) but I think when you get a flu shot your body is so busy fighting off the "bug" in the injection that it's easier to get sick in that time if exposed. I just have bad memories of being at my sickest in that week of hell with the fllu and not to mention I felt "off" and a bit ill after getting the shot for a few days. Sorry for the rant lol :))
> 
> Anyway, looks like headache and fatigue are the biggest side effects from the DR meds. Something to look forward to lol
> 
> AFM: went for appointment today and have another appointment on the 23rd probably to discuss exactly when to start DR and the stims etc. I had just ovulated (according to the scan) but to me on the screen it looked like a ready to burst follicle (she says it was the corpus luteum) and so progesterone was drawn. I also got the rest of my drugs. I now have 3 full bags in my closet of meds and syringes and the trigger shot in the fridge lol After the 23rd, I also have a scan booked for the 28th which I am guessing is the scan to ensure my ovaries are shut down? I dunno....I will be 8DPO...
> 
> This is going to be a very exciting thread to be a part of very soon!
> 
> Oh and hubby needs to drop a "sample" on the 23rd at my appointment to see if his men are still so low in #'s that we may have to freeze some for later! Hope not, as it's another $500!

hi alexa i dont know if you have the same flu vaccine but in the uk its not a live vaccine so i cant possibly catch the flu because of it, normally every year i catch it at christmas but last year i had the vaccine for the first time and didnt have flu all year.

i think its amazing seeing what going on with the scans, i had one on my last appointment too and had a follicle about to pop and af arrived 14 days later so that was great to know i did ovulate.

it must be great having all your meds there waiting to be used must make it all feel more real, i dont get mine until 2 days before i start injecting.

best of luck for your appointment tommorrow x :hugs:


----------



## Alexapoo

Oh no, I didnt mean you could get the flu from the vaccine itself! I just meant I think it may weaken your immune system for a short period of time so that if you did come into contact with a strong virus.....
anyhow, off topic lol! he he

So you got to see your follie on your scan too? It's so cool huh? I seen my lining too and that "looked great" I just hope everything "looks great" during this IVF cycle ha ha

What are you going to stim with rafwife?


----------



## raf-wife

lol yeah it is really cool seeing it, i know what you mean they said my lining is perfect and no cysts polyps endo etc so all looks good so far.
i dont know which meds yet hun there are a few brand names listed on my paperwork but it doesnt say which ones im having x


----------



## DaisyJump

ergh AF got me today!
was really hoping this last cycle before starting IVF would be my BFP but obviously mother nature has other plans. 
so upset. Startign to realise how much I actually don't want to do IVF. :(


----------



## raf-wife

oh daisy im sorry your feeling so down x:hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

we received our final invoice through the post today and it says we will be contacted by a delivery company for the meds although on the phone the other day my satalite clinic said i collect them from there so il have to get on the phone tommorrow and query it, its really strange but i cant wait to have it all in the house because it will make it all feel more real x


----------



## Wallie

DaisyJump said:


> ergh AF got me today!
> was really hoping this last cycle before starting IVF would be my BFP but obviously mother nature has other plans.
> so upset. Startign to realise how much I actually don't want to do IVF. :(

Aww Daisy, I know exactly how you feel, I'm feeling the same. :hugs:


----------



## Alexapoo

I know rafwife about seeing the meds...they are all in my closet sitting there...WAITING to be used...maybe I will take a picture later and post it for shock value lol


----------



## Pollydoodle

Daisy and Wallie, I am feeling the same, haven't quite got my head round the fact that we are actually going to go through with this - I feel like we have gone through all the motions but it won't actually happen. This is probably our last cycle pre-IVF and we won't even get much chance to BD this month due to people staying and visiting families separately over the festive period etc, grrrrrrrrr! I have this dream about getting a BFP this month which will save us having to go through the IVF but realistically I know that won't happen.
Need to try and get more excited about the IVF (as some people are) and get some pma in me! Have just ordered Zita West's IVF CD (which has relaxation and visualisation exercises for IVF, meant to be quite good) which hopefully will help me get my brain in gear! 
P x


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> i have a lot booked in for that week too, my clinic isn't open on a wknd so i have scans 30th, 5th, 7th and the 10th, and hopefully egg collection on the 12th, well thats if everything goes according to plan!
> 
> its so good having someone going through it all at the same time, fingers crossed we both get a bfp! :happydance:

I dont have a specific date yet for ec but they said the week of the 10th..

It is good to have someone else!


----------



## Kristin83

I was really nervous and excited but now that everything is going I'm pretty relaxed and just counting down the days! I'm surprised how mellow I am and stress free, about everything :)


----------



## raf-wife

its probably easier for me to get my head around because i had suspected id need to do this for so long and just had to confirm what i already new, it was only a few weeks back that we were waiting for the final scan to confirm if they would be able to go ahead because of my medical condition they were concerned egg collection could do more damage so that could of been the end of the road, we were so excited to be told we could do the ivf and for us there is no chance of a natural bfp,

i have just found out my cousin had both his children through ivf and for those of you who could still get a natural bfp i know of two people who had ivf for the first child and then a natural bfp second time around .

big hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

Alexapoo said:


> I know rafwife about seeing the meds...they are all in my closet sitting there...WAITING to be used...maybe I will take a picture later and post it for shock value lol

good idea lol we can see what were letting ourselves in for :haha:


----------



## Kristin83

When I first found out my mother cracked a joke trying to make me feel better "At least you'll never have to use or pay for birth control again!"

After thinking about it, I started thinking about it as a positive and that if sometime in the future there is an unplanned BFP it was be an amazing thing! :happydance:


----------



## Wallie

haha, I sent my husband on a mission to get condoms today as we can't have unprotected sex this cycle due to IVF. :rofl: how wrong is your mother!

He was nervous about buying them, can you believe that! He never got them in the end as his workmate was there and he thought he would think he was having an affair :rofl:


----------



## raf-wife

Wallie said:


> haha, I sent my husband on a mission to get condoms today as we can't have unprotected sex this cycle due to IVF. :rofl: how wrong is your mother!
> 
> He was nervous about buying them, can you believe that! He never got them in the end as his workmate was there and he thought he would think he was having an affair :rofl:

its really funny isnt it having to use contraceptives whilst trying for a baby :rofl:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi all
well, heading off today to my parents for the Christmas holidays. No internet access at their place so won't be back online til early January - by which stage AF may or may not have arrived, so I will have a better idea of whether we will be doing the IVF in Jan or Feb.
Hope that everyone has a very happy Christmas - time to relax and try to forget about everything for a couple of days (if we can, although I will be discreetly sipping my non-alcoholic wine...). 
Baby dust to all, lets hope 2011 is the year for all of us!
Merry Christmas!
Px


----------



## raf-wife

Merry Christmas everyone and heres to a fantastic 2011 for us all x


----------



## Kristin83

https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg294/wafpaf/glitter/christmas/christmas38.gif


----------



## mrssunshine78

merry christmas to all, next year will be our years


xxx


----------



## crystal443

DaisyJump said:


> ergh AF got me today!
> was really hoping this last cycle before starting IVF would be my BFP but obviously mother nature has other plans.
> so upset. Startign to realise how much I actually don't want to do IVF. :(

I know what you mean Daisy, I've been thinking the same thing :( we had our final appointments on Thursday and we're now deciding if we go ahead in Jan or start in Feb. we're all ready to start but I'm not sure I'm ready yet, so we're going to talk it over in the next week and decide what we'll do. I want it to be a happy positive experience and I'm just not quite there yet, if it means putting it off for a month then we'll do that :) Its all a bit overwhelming at times.

Merry Christmas Everyone!!


----------



## Alexapoo

Hi there everyone, still no IVF meds pic...family still here for Xmas.
At our appointment, my hubby had a normal SA this time around...so strange as the 1st SA last year was "only one or two" sperm found. He is at 24 million now and everything normal...strange. So even if IVF doesn't work, perhaps we can just try naturally afterwards. I don't think I could afford it anyway again! We could do IUI's I suppose at only $600 a pop. As for me, I think I FINALLY ovulated. It confused me because the dumb ass nurse practitioner was doing the ultrasound the last 2 times and said what appeared to be a follicle was my "corpus luteum" I didn't think I ovulated, but when the NP says you did and has a scan to prove it, you start to not trust your body. Well, 2 progesterone tests prove otherwise! My appointment is for the 28th and that is where I think they will tell me when to start the Lupron....FINALLy! Whenever I am stressed or even have one drink of alcohol-my ovulation is delayed, but I eventually do O. I had a few drinks on Monday. It is now CD21 and I believe I am 1DPO...pheww. 
Crystal: it is stressful. I don't know if I could do it again and I haven't even started!


----------



## Kristin83

that's great news about the normal SA :) I'm hoping for at least an increased count because of a supplement the urologist gave hubby...I'm still hoping to get a natural BFP at some point in the future!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Alexapoo

What was your count Kristin? Well, not yours, but your hubby's lol


----------



## Kristin83

the first time it was .21 million, the 2nd time it was .2 million and when he gave the sample for freezing it was .15 million....

So the trend seems to be its decreasing which is why they had us freeze a sample. I dont imagine that it was go back up to normal but some increase would be nice. I'm afraid that 5 years from now if we want more kids there wont be any left for them to use :( the urologist gave us the supplement that is supposed to make them stronger and help increase the chances of IVF working but I'm hoping it will help his count too. Everything else (morphology, acidity, volume..) was normal though


----------



## crystal443

Kristin83 said:


> the first time it was .21 million, the 2nd time it was .2 million and when he gave the sample for freezing it was .15 million....
> 
> So the trend seems to be its decreasing which is why they had us freeze a sample. I dont imagine that it was go back up to normal but some increase would be nice. I'm afraid that 5 years from now if we want more kids there wont be any left for them to use :( the urologist gave us the supplement that is supposed to make them stronger and help increase the chances of IVF working but I'm hoping it will help his count too. Everything else (morphology, acidity, volume..) was normal though

Are you having ICSI? Sorry I know you've probably said 100 times..lol..we're having regular IVF, however if for some strange reason the egg and sperm don't fertilize then we've asked that they move directly on to ICSI.


----------



## Kristin83

Ya we are doing ICSI...the FS told us there was no other way bc the count was so low so they went directly to it


----------



## Flake-y

Hey girls, well, IVF is well and truly on it's way now, it's all paid for! Unfortunately.

And I got the metformin, so I've to take that 2-3 weeks before my next af, so I'll start it around the 8th of Jan, then I start injections when af arrives!

Quite excited now!

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## mrssunshine78

That's great news Jo! It is exciting starting ivf, although that statement in itself sounds very bizarre lol 

Hope everyone had a great Xmas. Had a lovely day, but yet another preg announcement on boxing day :-( 

Afm am having lots of night sweats with my injections, am a bit teary and feeling bit fed up, am trying to stay positive but am finding it hard at the moment

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Xx


----------



## raf-wife

thats fantastic jo x


mrssunshine night sweats are horrible i sometimes get them with af not too long to go now though hun x

afm i am so impatient just want to get started. 
i went to the next clothes sale yesterday and bought some long floaty tops and a few pairs of trousers all a size bigger just in case :winkwink:


----------



## Alexapoo

Rafwife: I need to get some fat, bloated clothes to make room for my ovaries during stims. I can only imagine how I will feel with several eggs...my one egg monthly is painful and bloaty as is.
Flakey: it is exciting to have it all paid for and set to go isn't it?!

I still have that pic to take and I will of the meds after I get some sleep. I've been working the last few days after my family left. I just got home from the doctor again to check ovulation. I know I ovulated Thursday, so my progesterone should come back later and I will be given the OK to start my Lupron in the AM! Doc said my uterine lining sure was convincing as far as O goes. Not that I have any doubts. Can't wait to just hurry and get started Damn ovulation would have to be like 5 days late this month of all months!
How is everyone doing thus far?


----------



## raf-wife

im pretty sure ive have been having ov pains today so hoping things may happen even sooner when my cycles regular its normally 31 days and my accupuncturist is trying to get it to 28 - 29 so hopefully thats why and i will get af sooner x


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> im pretty sure ive have been having ov pains today so hoping things may happen even sooner when my cycles regular its normally 31 days and my accupuncturist is trying to get it to 28 - 29 so hopefully thats why and i will get af sooner x

That's good news! Hope it arrives a bit sooner & you can get started.


----------



## Alexapoo

Ugh guys I am livid! That NP didnt call back with my progesterone results so I am left in the dark starting the Lupron tomorrow! I actually called her twice and she ignored me, hung on me once said she was calling the doctor and never called me back! I left her 2 messages. She makes mistakes about 50% of the time or plain just doesnt care. I dont need her to make more stress than the IVF itself. If this happens again, I am getting a refund! I had bad experiences with her already saying my husbands SA "looked good" in a message amongst similar "oversights" when he had only 1-2 sperm seen last year. She stressed me out so bad, I actually drank which I dont like doing! I think I will start the Lupron anyway tomorrow like the doctor said (he just said wait on the progesterone, but I KNOW I O'd!). She really has made things so much worse and more stressfull than need be and doesnt even care! I am so freaking mad I could cry. What if she keeps doing things like this when it gets more serious?


----------



## raf-wife

Alexapoo said:


> Ugh guys I am livid! That NP didnt call back with my progesterone results so I am left in the dark starting the Lupron tomorrow! I actually called her twice and she ignored me, hung on me once said she was calling the doctor and never called me back! I left her 2 messages. She makes mistakes about 50% of the time or plain just doesnt care. I dont need her to make more stress than the IVF itself. If this happens again, I am getting a refund! I had bad experiences with her already saying my husbands SA "looked good" in a message amongst similar "oversights" when he had only 1-2 sperm seen last year. She stressed me out so bad, I actually drank which I dont like doing! I think I will start the Lupron anyway tomorrow like the doctor said (he just said wait on the progesterone, but I KNOW I O'd!). She really has made things so much worse and more stressfull than need be and doesnt even care! I am so freaking mad I could cry. What if she keeps doing things like this when it gets more serious?

Omg alexa i cant believe your being treated like this, is there anyone else you can speak to, if so call the clinics reception and demand to speak to someone else and put in a complaint, tell them this is the last thing you need and that you should be able to have trust in your clinic to treat you properly,
im so sorry your having to go through this :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Alexapoo said:


> Ugh guys I am livid! That NP didnt call back with my progesterone results so I am left in the dark starting the Lupron tomorrow! I actually called her twice and she ignored me, hung on me once said she was calling the doctor and never called me back! I left her 2 messages. She makes mistakes about 50% of the time or plain just doesnt care. I dont need her to make more stress than the IVF itself. If this happens again, I am getting a refund! I had bad experiences with her already saying my husbands SA "looked good" in a message amongst similar "oversights" when he had only 1-2 sperm seen last year. She stressed me out so bad, I actually drank which I dont like doing! I think I will start the Lupron anyway tomorrow like the doctor said (he just said wait on the progesterone, but I KNOW I O'd!). She really has made things so much worse and more stressfull than need be and doesnt even care! I am so freaking mad I could cry. What if she keeps doing things like this when it gets more serious?



That is absolutely appalling!! as if this whole process isn't stressful enough!! I would start the lupron, if thats what dr said esp if u know you ov'd


had bloods done today to check i'm downregulated and tomorrow have a scan to see how it looks, so maybe will start stimming tomorrow fx, i really hope my body has done what its supposed to have done. 

am still full of cold, or maybe its come back to upset me and make me feel even more shitty!


----------



## raf-wife

mrssunshine78 said:


> Alexapoo said:
> 
> 
> Ugh guys I am livid! That NP didnt call back with my progesterone results so I am left in the dark starting the Lupron tomorrow! I actually called her twice and she ignored me, hung on me once said she was calling the doctor and never called me back! I left her 2 messages. She makes mistakes about 50% of the time or plain just doesnt care. I dont need her to make more stress than the IVF itself. If this happens again, I am getting a refund! I had bad experiences with her already saying my husbands SA "looked good" in a message amongst similar "oversights" when he had only 1-2 sperm seen last year. She stressed me out so bad, I actually drank which I dont like doing! I think I will start the Lupron anyway tomorrow like the doctor said (he just said wait on the progesterone, but I KNOW I O'd!). She really has made things so much worse and more stressfull than need be and doesnt even care! I am so freaking mad I could cry. What if she keeps doing things like this when it gets more serious?
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely appalling!! as if this whole process isn't stressful enough!! I would start the lupron, if thats what dr said esp if u know you ov'd
> 
> 
> had bloods done today to check i'm downregulated and tomorrow have a scan to see how it looks, so maybe will start stimming tomorrow fx, i really hope my body has done what its supposed to have done.
> 
> am still full of cold, or maybe its come back to upset me and make me feel even more shitty!Click to expand...



my hubby has this cough/cold bug too its really horrible and wont shift :hugs:
i hope things go well for you tommorrow x


----------



## Alexapoo

Now she has called me back with last months progesterone results and said to come back in a week...I told her my period comes in a week and the doctor told me to start Lupron if I O'd and that she was giving me last months results! She says to come in tomorrow at 10! She is so careless that I am afraid! I am starting the Lupron tomorrow and she can shove it! That would put me at about a week before my period! I am not letting her screw this up! She also is on probation regarding her license! I wish there was another clinic!


----------



## Flake-y

Alexapoo said:


> Now she has called me back with last months progesterone results and said to come back in a week...I told her my period comes in a week and the doctor told me to start Lupron if I O'd and that she was giving me last months results! She says to come in tomorrow at 10! She is so careless that I am afraid! I am starting the Lupron tomorrow and she can shove it! That would put me at about a week before my period! I am not letting her screw this up! She also is on probation regarding her license! I wish there was another clinic!

That is really bad! I'd def put in a complaint!


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> Alexapoo said:
> 
> 
> Ugh guys I am livid! That NP didnt call back with my progesterone results so I am left in the dark starting the Lupron tomorrow! I actually called her twice and she ignored me, hung on me once said she was calling the doctor and never called me back! I left her 2 messages. She makes mistakes about 50% of the time or plain just doesnt care. I dont need her to make more stress than the IVF itself. If this happens again, I am getting a refund! I had bad experiences with her already saying my husbands SA "looked good" in a message amongst similar "oversights" when he had only 1-2 sperm seen last year. She stressed me out so bad, I actually drank which I dont like doing! I think I will start the Lupron anyway tomorrow like the doctor said (he just said wait on the progesterone, but I KNOW I O'd!). She really has made things so much worse and more stressfull than need be and doesnt even care! I am so freaking mad I could cry. What if she keeps doing things like this when it gets more serious?
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely appalling!! as if this whole process isn't stressful enough!! I would start the lupron, if thats what dr said esp if u know you ov'd
> 
> 
> had bloods done today to check i'm downregulated and tomorrow have a scan to see how it looks, so maybe will start stimming tomorrow fx, i really hope my body has done what its supposed to have done.
> 
> am still full of cold, or maybe its come back to upset me and make me feel even more shitty!Click to expand...

I have my scan tomorrow as well :) Hope everything looks good for you mrssunshine :flower:


----------



## raf-wife

good luck for your appointments today alexa and kristin x


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck with your appts

xx


----------



## raf-wife

have you had your scan mrssunshine, im getting confused as to whos having what and when :dohh:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, everyone! We are going into our second round of ivf this week. I start one week of lupron today and then will start the stims next week. OHHH...praying for this one..


----------



## raf-wife

wishing you lots of luck and tons of babydust :dust: :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck!!

yeah i'm having my scan this afternoon at 1530, bit sick of waiting round for it now, i'm glad my others are in the morning!


----------



## raf-wife

is this the first one to check how your follicles are growing ? or are you down regging im not sure how the long protocol works


----------



## Kristin83

I just got back from my appt...they took blood and did the scan to check the follicles

The dr saw 7 on the left and 6 on the right :)

They showed me how to do the next medications (follistim and menopur) and sent me on my way saying everything looks great!

YAY!


----------



## raf-wife

thats fantastic kristin x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Yay Kristen, i was told the same too, i'm taking buserelin on a morning (like i have been for past couple of weeks) and then menopur on an evening, that hurt a bit tonight, think it must be cos i'm used to 0.5ml, and not 1ml - oh well will just have to get used to it

my scan was to check that my body wasn't doing anything it shouldn't be, they just said everything looked fine, so stimming now

xx


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> Yay Kristen, i was told the same too, i'm taking buserelin on a morning (like i have been for past couple of weeks) and then menopur on an evening, that hurt a bit tonight, think it must be cos i'm used to 0.5ml, and not 1ml - oh well will just have to get used to it
> 
> my scan was to check that my body wasn't doing anything it shouldn't be, they just said everything looked fine, so stimming now
> 
> xx


They told me the menopur would hurt a little, said it would burn...my hubby couldnt believe it when i told him how much i have to inject...lol
So for around another week i'm doing 3 injections a day because I have to keep doing the Lupron in the morning along with the other 2 new ones...


----------



## Alexapoo

Wow Kristin...getting complicated now (in a good way) huh?

AFM: I didn't go to today's appointment and so the doctor called me and I told him what happened and he said it was fine if I only seen him and I felt so relieved. I told him I started the Lupron yesterday and he was OK with everything. So next appointment is the 4th. I guess this appointment is to make sure my ovaries are shut down? I am not sure lol So far, no side effects from Lupron. Boy that 1st shot was scary going in, but I do injections on other people daily, but when it's yourself, it's a whole another thing! It didn't sting at all. But then again, the 1st 3 days of Lupron shouldn't have too many side eefects, just when your pituitary gets tired I think is when the hot flashes will come! eeeek
How is everyone?


----------



## raf-wife

alexa :yipee: for starting, what did the doctor say about what happened, at least you dont have to deal with her again x :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

glad youve started alexapoo, hopefully your clinic might be a bit more helpful now!!

kristen 3 injections a day!! i thought 2 was bad! so whats the follistim for? its weird how they give everyone different drugs isn't it? whens your next scan? mines on wed

hope everyone has a good new year!!


----------



## Alexapoo

He said "sometimes we just have personality conflicts with certain people and that's fine if you just see me" I wanted to say it isn't a personality conflict, more like inept unprofessionalism and incompetence, but I left it at that. I am just happy to be seeing only him. She has her own strange ideas and I don't like them and she has not a clue as to what she is doing. I don't care about personality-I care about competence and trust. 
Anyone have any side effects from DRing? I am scared after day 3! What is that first appointment for after DRing?


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> glad youve started alexapoo, hopefully your clinic might be a bit more helpful now!!
> 
> kristen 3 injections a day!! i thought 2 was bad! so whats the follistim for? its weird how they give everyone different drugs isn't it? whens your next scan? mines on wed
> 
> hope everyone has a good new year!!

ya fun right? lol 

The follistim is the FSH to make the follicles grow...i was just saying to hubby yesterday how its funny that you and I are taking different meds...lol

I go for my next scan tuesday :) Good luck to u if i dont talk to you before then :flower:


----------



## raf-wife

im not sure but maybe its just different brand names for some of them x


----------



## Kristin83

Kristin83 said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> glad youve started alexapoo, hopefully your clinic might be a bit more helpful now!!
> 
> kristen 3 injections a day!! i thought 2 was bad! so whats the follistim for? its weird how they give everyone different drugs isn't it? whens your next scan? mines on wed
> 
> hope everyone has a good new year!!
> 
> ya fun right? lol
> 
> The follistim is the FSH to make the follicles grow...i was just saying to hubby yesterday how its funny that you and I are taking different meds...lol
> 
> I go for my next scan tuesday :) Good luck to u if i dont talk to you before then :flower:Click to expand...


Buserelin and Lupron is used to stop the production of FSH and LH and then menopur (and the follistim in my case) are FSH and LH back into your body and probably increasing the amount u have to cause the stimulation

LH is what the ovulation kits pick up so I'm guessing they are used to stop you from ovulating that month?? maybe.....i guess so you have more follicles for the following cycle during ER

So we are taking the same things just with different names :thumbup:


----------



## Kristin83

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt6569572fltt.gif


----------



## Alexapoo

I know Merional, Repronex and Menopur are taken from actual menopausal women's urine, that is why they burn when injected and rumor has it that nun's in convents sell their urine to drug companies, this is natural FSH/LH in an even ratio. Whereas Follistim, Gonal-F and the others are synthetic and often don't have equal amounts FSH/LH, hence why if not taking the the former often you are taking more than one stim. That's what I have read up on, correct me if I am wrong. I know often you continue taking a DRing med while stimming to keep your body from producing LH in order to prevent early maturation of the eggs. They like to control all hormones. Anyway, enough from me on this.
Still no side effects from the Lupron. Day 4 is the day side effects may start occurring...scary!
Anyone have any yet?


----------



## Flake-y

Actual urine? Oh dear I don't like the sound of that!

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Alexapoo

Yep, it's purified if that makes anyone feel better lol

Day 6 of Lupron and no real side effects. I guess I won't have any which is a good thing. Felt niggling in my ovaries first 3 days. Must have been the high FSH floating around. Tuesday is the suppression appointment! Hope everything is perfect! Anyone esle go for theirs yet who are also DRing? Or am I the only one? Wasn't someone post ET also?


----------



## DaisyJump

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!
I found you! didnt know the name had been changed... hope everyone had a good xmas and new year! Had my birthday on 31st wooohooo hopefully my last one before being a mammy :D

start DR on 17th eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek so nervous. Started having dreams about it now so it's official, I now think about IVF 24/7 HA 
xx


----------



## raf-wife

sorry about that daisy i thought the title needed updating,
its so exciting i go get my scan and pick up meds on 17th,
i have started eating all the nuts seeds pulses etc hubby calls it bird food lol
i also read some people drink a pint of milk a day too so im doing that now as well
happy birthday for last fri :flower:


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> Yay Kristen, i was told the same too, i'm taking buserelin on a morning (like i have been for past couple of weeks) and then menopur on an evening, that hurt a bit tonight, think it must be cos i'm used to 0.5ml, and not 1ml - oh well will just have to get used to it
> 
> my scan was to check that my body wasn't doing anything it shouldn't be, they just said everything looked fine, so stimming now
> 
> xx

How are you doing with everything? Have u had any side effects? When I did my first 1ml shot I was laughing because at first it didnt hurt and then about 30 seconds later it started to hurt! The 2nd night wasnt so bad. Everything with me is ok, except for a little abdominal pain but that is listed as a common side effect...


Hope everything is going well for u :thumbup:


----------



## Flake-y

Hey, just wondered if any of you girls have been put on metformin before you start the injections? I've to take it for 3 weeks before my next af to prevent OHSS cause apparently Im quite at risk of that!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristin83 said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Kristen, i was told the same too, i'm taking buserelin on a morning (like i have been for past couple of weeks) and then menopur on an evening, that hurt a bit tonight, think it must be cos i'm used to 0.5ml, and not 1ml - oh well will just have to get used to it
> 
> my scan was to check that my body wasn't doing anything it shouldn't be, they just said everything looked fine, so stimming now
> 
> xx
> 
> How are you doing with everything? Have u had any side effects? When I did my first 1ml shot I was laughing because at first it didnt hurt and then about 30 seconds later it started to hurt! The 2nd night wasnt so bad. Everything with me is ok, except for a little abdominal pain but that is listed as a common side effect...
> 
> 
> Hope everything is going well for u :thumbup:Click to expand...


Hi

everything seems to be ok, still have my cold hanging around, am wondering if my immune system has been affected by these injections?? had a tiny bit of a feeling in my ovary area today, maybe its the FSH trying to get my ovaries in gear! my injections are going ok, the menopur hurts a little, but its not too bad. i feel like its all a little surreal if you know what i mean?

your ticker that says its only 8 days until week of EC scared me!! it seems to be going so fast!

good luck with the scan on tuesday, hope everything looks good :thumbup:


HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone!!

i wasn't given metformin flake-y, do you have PCOS? think you're more at risk of ohss if you do

not long now ladies til some of you start :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Kristin83

i know, i noticed the ticker today too and it does seem like its going so fast! i can't believe it, getting ready at work to be out next week for it...its crazy

When is your next scan? Did they tell u how many follicles they saw last week?


----------



## Kristin83

Flake-y, I didnt take metformin either...


----------



## Flake-y

mrssunshine78 said:


> i wasn't given metformin flake-y, do you have PCOS? think you're more at risk of ohss if you do
> 
> xx

Yep, just mild pcos but my amh is very high & they said I was at risk of ohss.

Gld ur injections are going well!!!


----------



## Blue12

Flake-y said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> i wasn't given metformin flake-y, do you have PCOS? think you're more at risk of ohss if you do
> 
> xx
> 
> Yep, just mild pcos but my amh is very high & they said I was at risk of ohss.
> 
> Gld ur injections are going well!!!Click to expand...


Sorry to drop in here. I want to wish all of you ladies goodluck on your current/upcoming cycles.

Flakey - to answer your question... My first cycle I didn't take metformin and I ended up with OHSS and in the hospital for a whole week. 

My second cycle I took metformin and I had much lower doses of stims. 

I have pco and a very high amh level too. xo


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristin83 said:


> i know, i noticed the ticker today too and it does seem like its going so fast! i can't believe it, getting ready at work to be out next week for it...its crazy
> 
> When is your next scan? Did they tell u how many follicles they saw last week?


They didn't tell me how many follies I had, they tend not to tell u anything unless u really probe! My scan is Wednesday, having bloods done then too, just hoping my body is behaving itself! Lol


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> i know, i noticed the ticker today too and it does seem like its going so fast! i can't believe it, getting ready at work to be out next week for it...its crazy
> 
> When is your next scan? Did they tell u how many follicles they saw last week?
> 
> 
> They didn't tell me how many follies I had, they tend not to tell u anything unless u really probe! My scan is Wednesday, having bloods done then too, just hoping my body is behaving itself! LolClick to expand...

I hope mine is too!


----------



## raf-wife

Flake-y said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> i wasn't given metformin flake-y, do you have PCOS? think you're more at risk of ohss if you do
> 
> xx
> 
> Yep, just mild pcos but my amh is very high & they said I was at risk of ohss.
> 
> Gld ur injections are going well!!!Click to expand...

ive not been given metformin, what level was your AMH flakey if you dont mind me asking, mine is high 50.7 so i am having a lower dose of meds, i have had metformin before and had no problems with it at all x


----------



## raf-wife

Blue12 said:


> Flake-y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> i wasn't given metformin flake-y, do you have PCOS? think you're more at risk of ohss if you do
> 
> xx
> 
> Yep, just mild pcos but my amh is very high & they said I was at risk of ohss.
> 
> Gld ur injections are going well!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to drop in here. I want to wish all of you ladies goodluck on your current/upcoming cycles.
> 
> Flakey - to answer your question... My first cycle I didn't take metformin and I ended up with OHSS and in the hospital for a whole week.
> 
> My second cycle I took metformin and I had much lower doses of stims.
> 
> I have pco and a very high amh level too. xoClick to expand...

please drop in whenever you like and thank you :hugs:


----------



## Alexapoo

Daisy: glad you found us and glad you will be DR'ing soon! Happy belated Bday!

Rafwife: Not too long for you now either! Yippeee!

Krisitin: You are ahead of us and doing stims already! Wow, how exciting! Are your injections intramuscular? Is hubby doing them or you? I am so nervous to do my own Repronex shots as I don't think I can let hubby do them as they go in the bum/hip area! I give other people injections all the time at work and go figure, I am scared to do them to myself, even the teeny tiny insulin needles for the Lupron at first was scary...he he Sorry for all the questions lol Inquiring minds do want to know ;)

Flakey: I have never heard of anyone taking Metformin for IVF cycles...for PCOS yes-must be something fairly new in IVF? Interesting as I didn't know it helps prevent OHSS. I won't be taking it either.

Mrssunshine: Do you do your own injections or hubby? Not long now for you either. I am so excited for all of us!

Thanks for dropping by Blue and congrats on your pregnancy!

AFM: Still doing Lupron...getting boring now lol. I want to get started on stims already, although scared to get those darned IM injections...eeek! Hope the Lupron doesn't delay AF too long. Scan tomorrow. Hope I am going exactly to plan.


----------



## Wallie

Hi Ladies,

I'm just gearing up for DR'ing, start on Thursday. I've to sniff 4 times a day. Now I was trying to work out when is the best time. I though 8am, 1pm, 6pm and 10pm. Anyone else done/doing this and what times are you taking the nasal spray?


----------



## raf-wife

good luck to everyone with upcoming appointments :hugs:

woo hoo wallie only 2 days to go :happydance: you must be so so excited i am and ive still got 2 weeks to wait goodness knows what il be like with a couple of days to go x


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> ive not been given metformin, what level was your AMH flakey if you dont mind me asking, mine is high 50.7 so i am having a lower dose of meds, i have had metformin before and had no problems with it at all x

Mine was 56.6, and when I had the ovarian reserve they said my ovaries were covered in follicles so I'm at risk of the OHSS thing apparently.

I've to take the metformin for at least 2-3 weeks, so since my cycles are a bit irregular I thought I'd start taking it tomorrow, so if I get a short cycle then I'm still covered!

They said the metformin might cause sickness; joy! Hope I don't get that.


----------



## Kristin83

Alexapoo said:


> Daisy: glad you found us and glad you will be DR'ing soon! Happy belated Bday!
> 
> Rafwife: Not too long for you now either! Yippeee!
> 
> Krisitin: You are ahead of us and doing stims already! Wow, how exciting! Are your injections intramuscular? Is hubby doing them or you? I am so nervous to do my own Repronex shots as I don't think I can let hubby do them as they go in the bum/hip area! I give other people injections all the time at work and go figure, I am scared to do them to myself, even the teeny tiny insulin needles for the Lupron at first was scary...he he Sorry for all the questions lol Inquiring minds do want to know ;)
> 
> Flakey: I have never heard of anyone taking Metformin for IVF cycles...for PCOS yes-must be something fairly new in IVF? Interesting as I didn't know it helps prevent OHSS. I won't be taking it either.
> 
> Mrssunshine: Do you do your own injections or hubby? Not long now for you either. I am so excited for all of us!
> 
> Thanks for dropping by Blue and congrats on your pregnancy!
> 
> AFM: Still doing Lupron...getting boring now lol. I want to get started on stims already, although scared to get those darned IM injections...eeek! Hope the Lupron doesn't delay AF too long. Scan tomorrow. Hope I am going exactly to plan.

Im excited but very nervous...i could be going in for ER a week from today...I go in tomorrow for another blood test and scan and hoping they can give me a better idea of dates next week..

All my injections are subcutaneous...which is so much better...all go in my stomach and I've been doing them all myself...hubby said he would do it if i needed him to but he was a bit nervous over the idea...lol

Now that i've been doing them for 3 weeks they dont even bother me...it takes me a few seconds now and doesnt hurt :happydance: I was very nervous the first day of the lupron but now i'm a pro...lol


----------



## raf-wife

we seem pretty similar then i had 26 follicles at my last scan, i didnt get any side affects at all with metformin, i hope the only sickness you get is morning sickness lol in the nicest possible way i hope we all get morning sickness :rofl:


----------



## raf-wife

3 weeks already kristin wow thats gone quick x


----------



## Kristin83

you're telling me...lol i can't believe it either but i'm glad that it has :)


----------



## raf-wife

you must be an expert with all the injections now do you have any tips lol


----------



## Kristin83

make sure you pinch the skin while you do it! i didnt pinch enough one time towards the beginning and it hurt way more...and make sure you let it warm up because when its cold u can feel it more...I have to do them at work most mornings, i run to the back and go in one of the offices, do it real quick and i'm back to work like nothing happened...you will be an expert too after about a week and it'll be like nothing when you do it :thumbup:


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> we seem pretty similar then i had 26 follicles at my last scan, i didnt get any side affects at all with metformin, i hope the only sickness you get is morning sickness lol in the nicest possible way i hope we all get morning sickness :rofl:

Me too!!!:sick:


----------



## raf-wife

thanks kristin x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies

hope everyone is ok

Kristen hope your scan went ok, i'm feeling bit nervous about mine tomorrow, just hoping it goes ok. I can't believe next week will prob be egg collection! its just flying

good luck wallie, those times sound fine i think, with the injections i was told to do it about 8am or earlier, so your times sound fine i think

xx


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> hope everyone is ok
> 
> Kristen hope your scan went ok, i'm feeling bit nervous about mine tomorrow, just hoping it goes ok. I can't believe next week will prob be egg collection! its just flying
> 
> good luck wallie, those times sound fine i think, with the injections i was told to do it about 8am or earlier, so your times sound fine i think
> 
> xx

Just got home and they said everything looks great! I told her about the slight pains in my side and working its way down to where my ovaries are..she said its just the meds kick starting them again...they saw a few large follicles and around 12 still under 10mm...

I'm just happy she said everything looks great :happydance: Now just to wait for the call later to tell me if I have to adjust the medications at all...

Good luck with yours tomorrow mrssunshine :flower:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. Just popping by the thread to cheer on you ladies in your various stages of the process :hugs:

I'm MORBIDLY scared of needles, but found the shots to be a piece of cake after the first couple of days. Kristin is right....you definitely need to pinch your skin first of all....and make sure the mouth of the needle is facing downwards and not pointing towards you (i.e. if you can see the little hole where the liquid comes out from, then you're in for a pain fest. It should be facing your skin).

That's just my 2 cents. Good luck everyone. I start again next month and am sooooooo counting the days! I can't wait to get started already!!!

:hug:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristin83 said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> hope everyone is ok
> 
> Kristen hope your scan went ok, i'm feeling bit nervous about mine tomorrow, just hoping it goes ok. I can't believe next week will prob be egg collection! its just flying
> 
> good luck wallie, those times sound fine i think, with the injections i was told to do it about 8am or earlier, so your times sound fine i think
> 
> xx
> 
> Just got home and they said everything looks great! I told her about the slight pains in my side and working its way down to where my ovaries are..she said its just the meds kick starting them again...they saw a few large follicles and around 12 still under 10mm...
> 
> I'm just happy she said everything looks great :happydance: Now just to wait for the call later to tell me if I have to adjust the medications at all...
> 
> Good luck with yours tomorrow mrssunshine :flower:Click to expand...

Thats good news glad it went well for you :happydance:

i'm feeling bit under the weather today, not sure whether its the drugs or not, am just so tired and have no energy to do anything. i've had a few pains near my ovary area, i assumed it was just my ovaries getting ready to work, hopefully anyway!!

xx


----------



## Kristin83

Thanks!

It could be because of the medication bc i've felt very tired and lacking any energy since starting them too....its so hard to get myself going everyday for work...
are they making it hard for you to sleep at night? I have always had a hard time sleeping but its been worse the last 3 weeks....
And make sure if you take anything for the pain its not aspirin, its ibuprofin because you don't want to thin your blood before the ER! I went to the store to get a new bottle to have when the pains get more annoying later in the day


----------



## wishful think

Isi Buttercup said:


> I start again next month and am sooooooo counting the days! I can't wait to get started already!!!
> 
> :hug:

I feel the exact same!! Wish I was starting this month. The waiting is killing me already!!!


----------



## DaisyJump

Did anyone ever post a pic of all the injections?!
Well heres one anyway.....


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristin83 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It could be because of the medication bc i've felt very tired and lacking any energy since starting them too....its so hard to get myself going everyday for work...
> are they making it hard for you to sleep at night? I have always had a hard time sleeping but its been worse the last 3 weeks....
> And make sure if you take anything for the pain its not aspirin, its ibuprofin because you don't want to thin your blood before the ER! I went to the store to get a new bottle to have when the pains get more annoying later in the day

I'm sleeping fine, just struggling to get up! 

my clinic told me to take paracetamol only for pain, have read somewhere before that you shouldn't take ibuprofen when ttc cos its an anti-inflammatory drug, and can affect ovulation - not sure if this is true?


----------



## mrssunshine78

like the piccy daisy lol :haha:


----------



## raf-wife

mrssunshine78 said:


> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> It could be because of the medication bc i've felt very tired and lacking any energy since starting them too....its so hard to get myself going everyday for work...
> are they making it hard for you to sleep at night? I have always had a hard time sleeping but its been worse the last 3 weeks....
> And make sure if you take anything for the pain its not aspirin, its ibuprofin because you don't want to thin your blood before the ER! I went to the store to get a new bottle to have when the pains get more annoying later in the day
> 
> I'm sleeping fine, just struggling to get up!
> 
> my clinic told me to take paracetamol only for pain, have read somewhere before that you shouldn't take ibuprofen when ttc cos its an anti-inflammatory drug, and can affect ovulation - not sure if this is true?Click to expand...

i have been told by the clinic to only have paracetamol too x


----------



## DaisyJump

I've heard to stay away from Ibuprofen aswell... xx


----------



## raf-wife

i had my 5th accupuncture today i have been going weekly but its now going to be 2 weeks to my next one, the day before the jabbing starts then again the following week and the day of egg collection and transfer x

thanks for posting the pic daisy i pick all mine up on the 17th x

glad your scan went well kristin x

good luck tommorrow mrssunshine x

thanks isi :hugs:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi ladies 
not posted for a while as was away over Christmas and New Year with no internet access so just catching up on everyone's progress now. Good luck tomorrow with your scan Mrs Sunshine, and glad to see that you are underway already Kristin.
I should be picking up my drugs sometime after Friday - the clinic is closed until then. So if AF appears before Friday then we won't be able to go ahead with the IVF this month but if it appears sometime after Friday then we might be able to get on with it (anyone know what happens if day 1 is on a Saturday or Sunday? think my clinic is closed at weekends).
Can't quite believe that this all might start happening so soon - am annoyed with myself that I let my healthy eating go a bit over Christmas (although did manage not to drink) - but can't stop eating all the Christmas chocolates, arggh! Anyway trying not to get stressed about it and to take it as it comes. Have started listening to my Zita West relaxation CD (which I got from Amazon) which I think is quite good to help prepare for the various procedures.
Happy new year all! Hope that 2011 is the year for all of us..
Px


----------



## Mrs-G

hi girls. just dropping by to wish you all luck for your treatment x


----------



## Flake-y

DaisyJump said:


> Did anyone ever post a pic of all the injections?!
> Well heres one anyway.....
> View attachment 152070

Aaa that's wuite a scary picture! Think I will have to do the same as a constant reminder!

Well metformin started today so our IVF journey is in progress! Although I've got another 3 weeks of this before I start the injections..it's going to be a long next few weeks!!!


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> It could be because of the medication bc i've felt very tired and lacking any energy since starting them too....its so hard to get myself going everyday for work...
> are they making it hard for you to sleep at night? I have always had a hard time sleeping but its been worse the last 3 weeks....
> And make sure if you take anything for the pain its not aspirin, its ibuprofin because you don't want to thin your blood before the ER! I went to the store to get a new bottle to have when the pains get more annoying later in the day
> 
> I'm sleeping fine, just struggling to get up!
> 
> my clinic told me to take paracetamol only for pain, have read somewhere before that you shouldn't take ibuprofen when ttc cos its an anti-inflammatory drug, and can affect ovulation - not sure if this is true?Click to expand...

Its weird how different places tell us different things...she told me to absolutely not take ibuprofen bc it thins the blood and can cause you to bleed more after the ER...

Either way, i'm trying not to take anything unless I absolutely need to because I didn't want a bunch of anything in my system...


----------



## Mommy2four

Hello can I join? We will be doing Ivf in March. We have to pay for the meds out of pocket. Dh will be able to take more time off then.


----------



## raf-wife

hi pollydoodle glad your back, i hope your af doesnt show up until after friday, i think if it arrives over the weekend just call and leave a message and they should then just get you in on the monday to scan you and you just start straight away, thats what my clinic said to do, if i were you id give them a call on friday when they open and just double check, am i right in thinking your on the short protocol like me and start jabbing on day 3 x


thanks mrs g i hope we all join you soon x


flakey it must feel good to actually be starting something though, but i do know how you feel the days are dragging for me at the moment now christmas is over x


welcome mommy2four x


how are you doing wallie x


----------



## raf-wife

i hope everyone is doing well there are so many of us now its really hard to keep up if anyone has any updates for the first page let me know :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

morning ladies

well i've been for my scan, and i think its ok, i have about 6 follies on each side, none of which are more than 10mm yet, but they've still got time, the nurse said that they need at least 3 17mm follies before they'll do egg collection. next scan and bloods on friday

am still feeling so tired today, have had to call in sick at work cos i was supposed to be on call tonight, and there's no way i could cope with being up all night at the moment. very tearful today too, cried when we went in to see the nurse - their automatic response is to ask if i want counselling :dohh: no i don't, i'm just so emotional off the hormones!!! why can't they understand that??!!

good luck to everyone else and welcome mommy2four

xxx


----------



## raf-wife

im glad your scan went well hun they still have lots of growing time left id be worried if they were growing too quickly because of ohss,
i dont get why they didnt understand your emotional because of hormones they must see it every day, might have something to do with the £50 per session :haha:
hope your feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Alexapoo

Hey everyone Quick question and then I will go back and catch up on everyone now that I am finished with work next 20 days for the IVF.....

Yesterday, I had my DR scan and estradiol blood taken. Doc said everything looks good and yesterday was also day 7 of Lupron and AF is def showing up on time tomorrow as I've got her all checked in with all the pre-AF signs here since yesterday. Doc is going to have me start stims day 2-3 of AF which will be this Friday or Saturday. 
Problem is my estradiol was 125 (problem for me as what is normal for day 7 of DR?) and I know estradiol should be below 60 before starting any stims. How much can it possibly go down in 4 days? Hopefully below 60 lol! Either way, doc isn't worried, but I am just a little. 
Anyone have any advice/info on this? Should I be worried or is everything seem going to plan? Nurse in the message said everything looks good and to keep Friday's appointment.
Thanks!


----------



## Alexapoo

mrssunshine78 said:


> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> It could be because of the medication bc i've felt very tired and lacking any energy since starting them too....its so hard to get myself going everyday for work...
> are they making it hard for you to sleep at night? I have always had a hard time sleeping but its been worse the last 3 weeks....
> And make sure if you take anything for the pain its not aspirin, its ibuprofin because you don't want to thin your blood before the ER! I went to the store to get a new bottle to have when the pains get more annoying later in the day
> 
> I'm sleeping fine, just struggling to get up!
> 
> my clinic told me to take paracetamol only for pain, have read somewhere before that you shouldn't take ibuprofen when ttc cos its an anti-inflammatory drug, and can affect ovulation - not sure if this is true?Click to expand...

You are right about not taking any prostaglandin inhibitors such as aspirin, ibuprofen or naproxen. Acetaminphen (Tylenol) or in the UK, paracetamol is going to be the only safe thing. Prostaglandins are needed during ovulation and hence, why you cannot take them when TTC...and in IVF I def wouldn't chance it!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Alexapoo said:


> Hey everyone Quick question and then I will go back and catch up on everyone now that I am finished with work next 20 days for the IVF.....
> 
> Yesterday, I had my DR scan and estradiol blood taken. Doc said everything looks good and yesterday was also day 7 of Lupron and AF is def showing up on time tomorrow as I've got her all checked in with all the pre-AF signs here since yesterday. Doc is going to have me start stims day 2-3 of AF which will be this Friday or Saturday.
> Problem is my estradiol was 125 (problem for me as what is normal for day 7 of DR?) and I know estradiol should be below 60 before starting any stims. How much can it possibly go down in 4 days? Hopefully below 60 lol! Either way, doc isn't worried, but I am just a little.
> Anyone have any advice/info on this? Should I be worried or is everything seem going to plan? Nurse in the message said everything looks good and to keep Friday's appointment.
> Thanks!

Not sure about what numbers should be, but maybe you should just trust what they say? i'm starting to think that maybe i should just listen to what they say and just go with the flow HTH (and hope you don't take any offense as none was intended) Good luck
xx


----------



## Alexapoo

No offense and you are exactly right lol! Just feeling like I am in an obsessive mood. Just wondering what if my E2 is still over a 100...like, then what. Oh well! I am going to relax now that I have 20 lovely days off! What to do what to do!
Wow you've got egg collection just around the corner...yippeeee!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Egg collection can't come soon enough! Stomach feels pretty swollen already! Glad u didn't take offense, I too am v obsessed! Lol

Good luck tomorrow wallie, hope u manage to sniff ok! X


----------



## Wallie

Oh everyone's flying along now aren't they. All sounds good and Alexapoo I'm just going to go with the flo with things, I'm going to "try" and not obsess and stay positive throughout this process. What we don't know won't worry us!!!

I hope my sniffing goes okay tomorrow. Prepped the bottle last night as I was confused as to how it all went together. OH worked it out though. I'm so dum sometimes.


----------



## Pollydoodle

Good luck with your sniffing Wallie, it's exciting now that people are getting started!
Thanks for your message Raf-Wife - yup, I am on the short protocol too, although according to the programme they gave me I start injecting on day 1 (which is why I wondered what happens if AF starts on a weekend, although I phoned them up today and they said that if that happens I will just start on a Monday - seems very flexible, which is confusing me as I thought it was all very regimented.)
Anyway according to my programme I have two FSH injections each day for days 1, 2 and 3 (which I think is 150iu Menopur although not 100% sure yet) and then the FSH injection and the antagonist injection (which I think is Cetrotide 0.25mg) each day til the HCG shot. Seems like ages already since my consents appointment so have forgotten half of what they told me already - hopefully can refresh my memory at my next appointment. I'll need to write down the instructions for the drugs or else will end up forgetting what I'm meant to be doing and when!
Pxx


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> Egg collection can't come soon enough! Stomach feels pretty swollen already! Glad u didn't take offense, I too am v obsessed! Lol
> 
> Good luck tomorrow wallie, hope u manage to sniff ok! X

I'm glad your scan went well:flower: I feel the same way! i talked to my manager tonight about the possibility of missing some work this week because i'm feeling so uncomfortable...he told me that he wants work to be of 2nd importance and to worry about the IVF first...he said at this point it is way more important :happydance: Made me feel sooo much better

Have another scan tomorrow so we'll see what they say! Hopefully they will be able to give me a date


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristin83 said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> Egg collection can't come soon enough! Stomach feels pretty swollen already! Glad u didn't take offense, I too am v obsessed! Lol
> 
> Good luck tomorrow wallie, hope u manage to sniff ok! X
> 
> I'm glad your scan went well:flower: I feel the same way! i talked to my manager tonight about the possibility of missing some work this week because i'm feeling so uncomfortable...he told me that he wants work to be of 2nd importance and to worry about the IVF first...he said at this point it is way more important :happydance: Made me feel sooo much better
> 
> Have another scan tomorrow so we'll see what they say! Hopefully they will be able to give me a dateClick to expand...


That was really nice of them, my work are being pretty good tbh, i popped in yest, and it was actually one of the girls who suggested i didn't work last night, am thinking i must have looked pretty awful too!! am getting crampy type pains too at the moment, bit like af, my stomach looks awful, few little bruises and swollen, not a good look! 

good luck tomorrow, mine is tomorrow too :hugs:


----------



## Alexapoo

Wow everything is really coming along for all of us!

mrssunshine: I bet you are very uncomfortable;I can only imagine how I will be. Not looking forward to the bloating! lol I can't forget to get me a lot of Gatorade and drink it diluted through stimming and after retrieval.

Wallie: I also said I wouldn't obsess and haven't until now. In fact, I am trying not to know more than I need to, but that number really scared me! So you have to DR for about 3 weeks? Wow. Which protocol is this?

Krisitn: your boss sure sounds nice. mine on the other hand wants to meet with me before my "vacation" which is today onwards and she just gives me the note yesterday. She is such a bitch. I of course, didn't tell her what I am doing as she is the type to try and fire you or use the info against you to connive and scheme. I can't wait till she moves on to another facility! You are so lucky!

AFM: AF started and so I was told to call and tell the clinic though I have an appointment tomorrow! Hopefully my E2 is nice and low. I also changed my injection to my arms as my belly was getting sensitive.


----------



## Wallie

Hey I'm not looking forward to bloating but if it gets me by :bfp: I'll not care in the end. I've been thinking about what to wear to work already. I usually wear quite snug things to work so I've started wearing looser things already so folk don't suspect.

Alexapoo - I'm on the long protocol. I think the clinic always does this with this as a rule and I'll DR for as long as it suits them I suppose. Anyway not really that long until baseline scan.

Hope everyone is doing okay though. Happy Thursday all!


----------



## Kristin83

Just got to work after my appt...they saw I think 4 17mm follicles and around 12 between 9mm and 13mm...she said everything looks great! Next appt saturday...I was hoping for a date today but she said it's still too early...hope yours goes well too mrssunshine :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

sounds like you're resonding really well kristen, thats good news, did they give you an estimated date for collection? they told me mine was possibly the 12th, next wed :hugs:

wallie how's the sniffing going? i agree i can deal with the bloating if i get the somewhat elusive BFP!!! :hugs:

fab news that your af arrived!! strange to say that when ttc! lol Bet tomorrow can't come soon enough! good luck :hugs:

hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:

xx


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> sounds like you're resonding really well kristen, thats good news, did they give you an estimated date for collection? they told me mine was possibly the 12th, next wed :hugs:
> 
> wallie how's the sniffing going? i agree i can deal with the bloating if i get the somewhat elusive BFP!!! :hugs:
> 
> fab news that your af arrived!! strange to say that when ttc! lol Bet tomorrow can't come soon enough! good luck :hugs:
> 
> hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:
> 
> xx

No date yet...she said by Saturday they will be able to tell me...they did call and have me bump up the follostim a little after my blood work was done...have they had u change any of your dosages?


----------



## angiemon

Alexapoo said:


> No offense and you are exactly right lol! Just feeling like I am in an obsessive mood. Just wondering what if my E2 is still over a 100...like, then what. Oh well! I am going to relax now that I have 20 lovely days off! What to do what to do!
> Wow you've got egg collection just around the corner...yippeeee!

I think sunshine is right to perhaps try and put trust in the fs, i got a bit stressed about things which i probably neednt off. Sometimes the internet has got alot to answer for because we all know and read more than we used to and worry that the specialists aren't individualising our programmes enough but us getting into a tizz doesnt help either. I think my levels were quite high towards the end of stimming and i was told not to stim for a few days before EC. Still got good eggs and good fertilization so don't worry too much

Thinking of you all,

Ax


----------



## angiemon

Wow, everyone seems to be flying along. Egg collections as soon as next week, good luck Kristin and sunshine!! EC is not that bad really, actually I quite enjoyed being spaced out for a while and getting spoilt afterwards..

good luck everbody else and im expecting loads of BFP's 

:dust::dust:

Ax


----------



## mrssunshine78

No change in dose kristen, maybe they will tomorrow, can definitely feel ovaries working now!

How r u angiemon? Any idea when you're next cycle will be?

Xx


----------



## Kristin83

ya me too...i didn't make it through the whole day at work...i feel like i imagine it feels to be pregnant! At least when I actually am i wont be so miserable!

How did your scan go overall?


----------



## Wallie

Kristin sorry you're feeling miserable.

Don't three lots of sniffing today. another one to do shortly. I've been okay with it though but slight sore head today.


----------



## Kristin83

Wallie said:


> Kristin sorry you're feeling miserable.
> 
> Don't three lots of sniffing today. another one to do shortly. I've been okay with it though but slight sore head today.

lol thanks :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

scan went ok, i think!! i have six follies that are 11-12mm, they seem to think this is fine, i have to up my dose of menopur sat and sun, then a repeat scan on monday, and they'll know for def when i'll be having ec. i've got about another 6 follies that are under 10mm

i'm off work again today, am just feeling so tired, and a bit muddled up, keep forgetting little things, feel like i do just before af arrives

glad the sniffing is going ok wallie, headaches r a side effect from the drugs

xx


----------



## raf-wife

its all looking good mrssunshine :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyJump

Justhad my blood test resukts today and alls fine so I'm good to start injection onn the 17th!

I must say though...I'm very jealous of all you's that have the sniffers..wish I had that instead of 6 weeks of daily injections. been trying to gear myself up for it by getting one out an looking at it every now and again. eeeek!x


----------



## raf-wife

thats great daisy your 2 days before me x

afm i have been having mild cramps today so wondering if af is going to show up early it will be very early if it does though maybe its wishful thinking x


----------



## DaisyJump

i'm lost are you on injections aswell?
I'm so scared. 
and what dies 'afm' mean
but so have I. been havin pains for a few days so convinced I'm preggers (as I do every month!) :D x


----------



## raf-wife

it means as for me,
im not scared of needles whatsoever but i am scared of preparing it all incase i get it wrong think i will be leaving it to dh to sort out,
it will be fine im sure its tiny needles and cant be worse than the needles ive been having stuck in my head for accupuncture they dont really hurt but make me cringe x


----------



## raf-wife

it looks like its me you and polly starting at the same time x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Good luck ladies :hugs:

The needles r fine honestly, I don't like needles either, the first couple of times r a bit scary, but after that it's absolutely fine. I've been making up my own injections, am doing ok, I'm responding anyway! The time goes so fast, I've been injecting since 16th dec, and it has gone very fast. You'll be fine:hugs:

X


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> scan went ok, i think!! i have six follies that are 11-12mm, they seem to think this is fine, i have to up my dose of menopur sat and sun, then a repeat scan on monday, and they'll know for def when i'll be having ec. i've got about another 6 follies that are under 10mm
> 
> i'm off work again today, am just feeling so tired, and a bit muddled up, keep forgetting little things, feel like i do just before af arrives
> 
> glad the sniffing is going ok wallie, headaches r a side effect from the drugs
> 
> xx

Yay :happydance: everything is moving right along!!

I go back tomorrow so hopefully they will have a date for me :D



mrssunshine78 said:


> Good luck ladies :hugs:
> 
> The needles r fine honestly, I don't like needles either, the first couple of times r a bit scary, but after that it's absolutely fine. I've been making up my own injections, am doing ok, I'm responding anyway! The time goes so fast, I've been injecting since 16th dec, and it has gone very fast. You'll be fine:hugs:
> 
> X

I agree...the needles aren't bad after a few days and it just becomes part of your daily routine...good luck to you guys :flower:


----------



## Alexapoo

Hey everyone!

So estradiol is down finally to 22 and now, only now have I had side effects from the DR med such as hot flashes and moodiness and no wonder-I'm menopausal! he he
Also, started my first stims last night, hubby did such a great job, barely felt it! SO I go back on Wednesday to see what my ovaries are doing. 

Soon we will all be PUPO!


----------



## Wallie

Alexapoo said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So estradiol is down finally to 22 and now, only now have I had side effects from the DR med such as hot flashes and moodiness and no wonder-I'm menopausal! he he
> Also, started my first stims last night, hubby did such a great job, barely felt it! SO I go back on Wednesday to see what my ovaries are doing.
> 
> Soon we will all be PUPO!

Great stuff, glad to hear you're feeling more positive now. :happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Great news alexapoo!

How did your scan go kristen?

Xx


----------



## raf-wife

thats great alexa x


----------



## Kristin83

Dr said everything looks great...there were 4 20mm follicles and 12 ranging from 13mm-17mm

I go back monday for blood work again but she said ER will probably be Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristin83 said:


> Dr said everything looks great...there were 4 20mm follicles and 12 ranging from 13mm-17mm
> 
> I go back monday for blood work again but she said ER will probably be Wednesday :happydance:


Yay! That's great news, am hoping mine will be wed too, I'm going for scan an bloods again on Monday

X


----------



## Alexapoo

Wow, good news! So close now!


----------



## raf-wife

thats fantastic kristin and its lovely that you and mrssunshine are going through this together and alexa not far behind x

:wacko:my stomach hurts i wish it was af pains but think it has more to do with the chinese ive just had for dinner :blush:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hiya
Just catching up on everyone's progress now - finding it hard to keep track as there are so many of us! 
Your scan results sounds great Kirsten, not long to go now til EC. Mrs Sunshine, you must be getting excited now too - and Alexa not far behind.

As for me, AF hasn't shown up as yet but planning to start my injections when it appears - so should be early this week. Scary but exciting stuff!
Sx


----------



## Kristin83

Can't wait for Wednesday but I'm worried now because we are supposed to get a major snow and ice storm on Tuesday night into Wednesday morning....they will still be there but its a 30 minute drive and it wont be safe to drive and imagine if they declare a state of emergency and we aren't allowed on the road?....but I'll have to worry about that when it happens i guess, no use worrying about it now....


----------



## raf-wife

im sure it will be fine hun :hugs:


----------



## Alexapoo

Rafwife: nice pic of you and hubby! Love it! Is your tummy better or was it AF? 

2nd shot last night and hubby thought it a good idea to massage the Repronex (like Menopur) into my bum. It is NOT a good idea as it made my whole arse ache like someone punched it. Don't let your hubby's have the same ideas lol! Ovaries a bit achy...like AF cramps, but in ovaries...weird feeling for sure! AF on way out, day 3 of stimming and still feeling effects of Lupron (like Buselerin) with hot flashes and such. 

Wednesday I go back to see what ovaries are doing.

Hope everyone is well and all is going to plan for the rest of you!


----------



## raf-wife

Alexapoo said:


> Rafwife: nice pic of you and hubby! Love it! Is your tummy better or was it AF?
> 
> 2nd shot last night and hubby thought it a good idea to massage the Repronex (like Menopur) into my bum. It is NOT a good idea as it made my whole arse ache like someone punched it. Don't let your hubby's have the same ideas lol! Ovaries a bit achy...like AF cramps, but in ovaries...weird feeling for sure! AF on way out, day 3 of stimming and still feeling effects of Lupron (like Buselerin) with hot flashes and such.
> 
> Wednesday I go back to see what ovaries are doing.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and all is going to plan for the rest of you!

thanks alexa, i have slight cramping still and achey bbs so hoping its af on the way,
sorry your second shot was painful but what you wrote made my dh laugh a lot, i hope its not given him ideas :haha:x


----------



## 1hopefull

hi lovely ladies- i am looking for some advice and thought i would ask here :flower:

my dh and i are on our 3rd and last clomid/iui cycle (beta is friday). if it is negative, then we are off to ivf....

my entire group was laid off on dec 1 but i was lucky enough to be rehired in the same company but in a different group. i started last tuesday. so i am in a new job but still have some seniority. the reason i am writing this is i am worried about the number of days off i will need for the ivf cycle and also how i will feel (and will people be able to notice that something is going on).

how many days off did you ladies take?

my re office is great, so i can do all the scans and bloods at 7am so no one will know for those. but i am thinking more about the ER and transfer (and if you feel so ill from the meds that you need time off).

thanks in advice and tons of :dust: to you all


----------



## raf-wife

hi there i really hope your iui is successful and you wont need our advice but we are always here and happy to help, i have not started my cycle yet but my doctor recomends 2 days bed rest after egg retrieval and embryo transfer though i am planning on taking it easy for the full 2 weeks after embryo transfer, i dont think people should notice and you need only tell people you want to tell, i have bought some new clothes a size bigger because i have been told my stomach may be a bit swollen and tender for a while, i know some people feel tired and have hot flushes but it varys from person to person and what meds your put on x


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi again

Kristin - I have a similar worry when it comes to egg collection as we are quite far from the clinic and have had a lot of snow here too. Have decided that if I have that issue then will try and stay over the night before in a hotel somewhere close to the clinic. Is that an option for you?

Raf-wife - nice pic, good to see you!

Alexa - your post made me laugh, hubby should be pampering you to make up for that!

As for me, AF has started so will be off to the clinic tomorrow for my baseline scan and first injection. Can't quite believe its happening really, hope can try and take it as it comes. Had been feeling relatively calm about things lately until got a text from one of my best friends saying that she is 3 months pregnant - conceived on her first month of trying. Arghhhhhhhhhhhh. Has just brought me back into my old habits of getting annoyed at how easy it is for everyone else (none of my friends have had problems and the vast majority have conceived in the first few months) and wallowing in self pity as to why it has to be so difficult for us, worrying about never being able to have a baby etc etc. What also annoys me is the way that people like my friend (who knows that we are having difficulties) don't seem to give a second thought to the possibility that their news might be upsetting for me. Anyways have said my congratulations and am now trying not to think about it. I need to try and snap out of this and get back to positive thoughts before tomorrow...

Px


----------



## raf-wife

:happydance: woo hoo polly thats great , can you send the :witch: my way and tell her she can then take a year off :rofl:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Raf-wife, I will try my best - sending AF thoughts in your direction! 

Px


----------



## raf-wife

thank you lol, i had a really hot bath tonight and im going to do some ab crunches to try and get things moving along :haha:
you must be so excited about tommorrow be sure to let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

Pollydoodle said:


> Hi again
> 
> Kristin - I have a similar worry when it comes to egg collection as we are quite far from the clinic and have had a lot of snow here too. Have decided that if I have that issue then will try and stay over the night before in a hotel somewhere close to the clinic. Is that an option for you?
> 
> Raf-wife - nice pic, good to see you!
> 
> Alexa - your post made me laugh, hubby should be pampering you to make up for that!
> 
> As for me, AF has started so will be off to the clinic tomorrow for my baseline scan and first injection. Can't quite believe its happening really, hope can try and take it as it comes. Had been feeling relatively calm about things lately until got a text from one of my best friends saying that she is 3 months pregnant - conceived on her first month of trying. Arghhhhhhhhhhhh. Has just brought me back into my old habits of getting annoyed at how easy it is for everyone else (none of my friends have had problems and the vast majority have conceived in the first few months) and wallowing in self pity as to why it has to be so difficult for us, worrying about never being able to have a baby etc etc. What also annoys me is the way that people like my friend (who knows that we are having difficulties) don't seem to give a second thought to the possibility that their news might be upsetting for me. Anyways have said my congratulations and am now trying not to think about it. I need to try and snap out of this and get back to positive thoughts before tomorrow...
> 
> Px


Hubby has told me not to worry and that he will get me there no matter what...i have 4 wheel drive on my car so it shouldn't be too bad, and the clinic is on a main road so it'll be plowed...i am just a very anxious person that worries about everything before it happens..lol I know i shouldn't worry, it will all be fine!


----------



## Kristin83

1hopefull said:


> hi lovely ladies- i am looking for some advice and thought i would ask here :flower:
> 
> my dh and i are on our 3rd and last clomid/iui cycle (beta is friday). if it is negative, then we are off to ivf....
> 
> my entire group was laid off on dec 1 but i was lucky enough to be rehired in the same company but in a different group. i started last tuesday. so i am in a new job but still have some seniority. the reason i am writing this is i am worried about the number of days off i will need for the ivf cycle and also how i will feel (and will people be able to notice that something is going on).
> 
> how many days off did you ladies take?
> 
> my re office is great, so i can do all the scans and bloods at 7am so no one will know for those. but i am thinking more about the ER and transfer (and if you feel so ill from the meds that you need time off).
> 
> thanks in advice and tons of :dust: to you all

good luck with IUI!

hubby and i went straight to IVf and everything moved along really fast (found out Oct. 4 and started shots Dec. 16th)

Everything with me was find up until I started the stimulation part. I didnt have any side effects from the beginning meds...the side effects I have felt, discomfort and slight pain, is normal for what is going on. i have worked through the whole thing, a few days I've left a little early due to slight discomfort. 

I am taking off a week between when they do the egg retrieval and transfer them back, but I have vacation time to use. my work has been amazing about the whole thing and the people that I have told about it have been very supportive...I told people mostly because I was advised not to lift at all during the stimulation part and it was easier to explain to people that I work with regularly what was going on then just saying it was a medical issue or something...but I don't think anyone would be able to tell if i didn't tell them..

I wish you luck with everything :flower:


----------



## Alexapoo

1hopefull said:


> hi lovely ladies- i am looking for some advice and thought i would ask here :flower:
> 
> my dh and i are on our 3rd and last clomid/iui cycle (beta is friday). if it is negative, then we are off to ivf....
> 
> my entire group was laid off on dec 1 but i was lucky enough to be rehired in the same company but in a different group. i started last tuesday. so i am in a new job but still have some seniority. the reason i am writing this is i am worried about the number of days off i will need for the ivf cycle and also how i will feel (and will people be able to notice that something is going on).
> 
> how many days off did you ladies take?
> 
> my re office is great, so i can do all the scans and bloods at 7am so no one will know for those. but i am thinking more about the ER and transfer (and if you feel so ill from the meds that you need time off).
> 
> Anyone else who has been there want to chime in?
> 
> thanks in advice and tons of :dust: to you all

I saved up for 2 weeks, but am taking 3 weeks leave. I felt not a bit different for DRing. However, the last few days I def have been with hot flashes and such. Not only that, with the stimming part you cannot do anything strenuous that could twist an ovary or "pop an egg from a follicle" as my doc put it. I think 2 weeks for the stimming and transfer part minimally. You may be able to skip the first 2 days of stimming as I didn't feel much. I know it gets worse from here on out and uncomfortable for most people (IM on day 3).....Then a few days post transfer minimally.


----------



## Alexapoo

I am glad my bum is entertaining ha ha It still hurts. Tonight will be different.

Yay Kristin for ER soon! 

Also to polly for starting tomorrow!

Boy oh boy am I having hot flashes!


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> Dr said everything looks great...there were 4 20mm follicles and 12 ranging from 13mm-17mm
> 
> I go back monday for blood work again but she said ER will probably be Wednesday :happydance:
> 
> 
> Yay! That's great news, am hoping mine will be wed too, I'm going for scan an bloods again on Monday
> 
> XClick to expand...

Good luck tomorrow mrssunshine! Hopefully we both get good news tomorrow and they are definitely doing the ER wednesday! I can't wait to see how much more the follicles have grown since Saturday :D


----------



## raf-wife

good luck with your appointments today ladies x


----------



## mrssunshine78

hmmm not the news i was wanting, my follies still aren't big enough, they're about 16-17mm now :cry: feeling abit fed up as i really wanted EC to be wed, suppose it was silly of me to get my hopes up, looks like it'll be friday now.

feeling really sick today too, but my E2 was pretty high, so they are thinking it may be that


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck pollydoodle with your appt

kristen hope your news is better than mine and you're off for EC on wed, hope the snow storm stays away until after ET! 

1hopeful - everyone is different how they respond to the meds, DR wasn't too bad, just felt tired, but i've felt pretty awful while stimming. i've found it easier having my bosses know what is going on, they're quite sympathetic, and i feel its easier when i'm not feeling too good

hope everyone else is doing ok

xx


----------



## raf-wife

sorry about that mrssunshine what size do they need to be your not far off are you ? did they say friday now, when do you next go back ? :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

not really sure what size they should be, one nurse said they need at least 3 that are 17mm, but that to me seems quite small - i'm no expert though i suppose, have another scan and more bloods on wed. They said it prob will be friday


----------



## donna79

Wow you ladies are amazing, mines of information all 59 pages of it !!!!!!
Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing I (we) need all the information we can get as we are looking into IVF x x


----------



## raf-wife

mrssunshine78 said:


> not really sure what size they should be, one nurse said they need at least 3 that are 17mm, but that to me seems quite small - i'm no expert though i suppose, have another scan and more bloods on wed. They said it prob will be friday

just googled and it said e2 numbers rise as eggs mature and follicles should be 17 - 20mm for egg retrieval, your not far off how many did you have x


----------



## raf-wife

donna79 said:


> Wow you ladies are amazing, mines of information all 59 pages of it !!!!!!
> Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing I (we) need all the information we can get as we are looking into IVF x x

gatecrash all you like hun :hugs:


----------



## donna79

Thankyou x 
We are hopping aboard the ivf train. Very complex stuff though


----------



## raf-wife

donna79 said:


> Thankyou x
> We are hopping aboard the ivf train. Very complex stuff though

when i found out we needed ivf i started reading the june october and november threads and i learnt so much from them x


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> good luck pollydoodle with your appt
> 
> kristen hope your news is better than mine and you're off for EC on wed, hope the snow storm stays away until after ET!
> 
> 1hopeful - everyone is different how they respond to the meds, DR wasn't too bad, just felt tired, but i've felt pretty awful while stimming. i've found it easier having my bosses know what is going on, they're quite sympathetic, and i feel its easier when i'm not feeling too good
> 
> hope everyone else is doing ok
> 
> xx

I'm sorry mrssunshine :hug: it will all work out in the end and you will be at ER Friday!

I just got to work and they have me scheduled for Wednesday :D I dint know how many he saw but I could see the screen and there were a lot there that were 20mm..they told me not to worry about the snow bc they will definetly be there...

So trigger shots are at 10pm tonight, no work for me tomorrow so i can take a day to unwind before the procedure..


----------



## raf-wife

yay kristin thats fantastic hope you have a lovely chilled out day tommorrow x


----------



## donna79

I've started from the beginning of this thread and have an information pack from ivf clinic in Sheffield and have been referred by our GP.
Just waiting really


----------



## angiemon

mrssunshine78 said:


> hmmm not the news i was wanting, my follies still aren't big enough, they're about 16-17mm now :cry: feeling abit fed up as i really wanted EC to be wed, suppose it was silly of me to get my hopes up, looks like it'll be friday now.
> 
> feeling really sick today too, but my E2 was pretty high, so they are thinking it may be that

Hi Sunshine,

16-17 it is a great size as far as I am aware. :thumbup: A couple of days before the trigger, my bigger ones were 14-17 and then I think they must have a spurt after the trigger and I managed to get 15 eggs. Please dont be disheartened, i think if they are too big that may cause other problems. From what I have read, they are a perfect size, how many can they see?

Alexa-sorry but your injection/arse antics made me crack up too :rofl::rofl:

Im keeping an eye on everyone else, Kristen good luck for Wed, im sure the 4 wheel drive will get you there no probs.....

Good luck raf-hope the cow turns up soon.........................

xxxx


----------



## raf-wife

donna79 said:


> I've started from the beginning of this thread and have an information pack from ivf clinic in Sheffield and have been referred by our GP.
> Just waiting really

i hope the wait isnt too long for you, as im sure you have read we found out in sept and the time since then has flown by its only now im so close that the time is dragging x


----------



## raf-wife

i have just eaten a big bag of chocolate could that be a sign af is on the way :haha: feel sick now though :wacko:


----------



## angiemon

I cant stop eating chocolate, do you think that would make a difference with implantation. I dont normally eat chocolate but since IVF has taken away all my other vices, i thought i would start a new one, then realised that chocolate is bad too...Is there anything fun that we can do?????????:haha:


----------



## angiemon

by the way, love the photo, its nice to be able to see youxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Thanks ladies you have made me feel better :flower: i think they saw about 4 that were about 16mm, and i think there were maybe another 6 that where a little bit smaller, heopfully by fri they should all be a nice size and hopefully plenty of eggs to choose from, i am quite nervous about egg quality, but nothing i can do about that :dohh:

wow kristen good luck for wed, how are you feeling? excited? :happydance:

donna79 good luck! do you have any reason why you can't conceive?

raf wife, chocolate is a great sign the witch is on her way!!

good luck to everyone :hugs:

angiemon, hope everything is ok with you :hugs:

xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

angiemon said:


> I cant stop eating chocolate, do you think that would make a difference with implantation. I dont normally eat chocolate but since IVF has taken away all my other vices, i thought i would start a new one, then realised that chocolate is bad too...Is there anything fun that we can do?????????:haha:

errm eat fruit lol :haha:


----------



## raf-wife

hi angie 
i had stopped eating choccies but was really craving it today, im not going to give in again though, im not sure how much these things affect everything im trying my best to eat healthily but were only human, how are you hun x


----------



## Kristin83

Thanks!!

I'm feeling nervous, anxious, impatient...lol anything but calm!


----------



## angiemon

sunshine-fruit wrapped in chocolate......:wacko: no I must stop but theres still leftover chocolate in the house from Christmas and I can't chuck it!!!!
So they can see 10 follicles aswell, excellent!!! I only had 7-8 at this stage and they found 15 so you're doing so great!!

Kristen-i can imagine how you're feeling, i was the same and had snow worries too, I had quite a heavy sedation so it was fine just obviously very anxious about what happened after. You've had great scans though so you will be fine :winkwink:

Raf-wife-yes i am going to stop again. Am eating healthily though, nurse said not 5 a day, do 10 a day fruit and veg so trying to do that..i am ok really, have good and bad days..i have suffered a bit with depression in the past so I worry about that but im actually ok considering. Thanks for asking. Looking forward to the next instalment!!!!! Youll be on the meds soon. YAyyyyyyyy!!

xxx


----------



## Kristin83

I am anxious about being knocked out....i never have before and I think its a control thing that makes me worry...I don't like not being in control...lol 

As for the snow they have no idea what is going on here yet...I have heard 7" and I have heard 22" ha ha we'll see when it gets here...


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi everyone

just catching up on everyone's news today. MrsSunshine, sorry that you are feeling disappointed but it sounds like you will have some nice follicles ready for collection on Friday. 

Kristin hope that you get to the clinic ok for Wednesday - I'm sure you will be fine, the four wheel drive sounds like it will do the job no bother.

Am impressed by everyone's knowledge on here - I've actually done very little research on follicle sizes and procedures etc - which isn't really like me but if I read too much I'll start thinking I know more than the professionals and start questioning their judgement... Going to just try and leave it to them for this first one at least....

Angie, 10 pieces of fruit and veg a day?!! Wow, I thought I was doing well with (sometimes) 5! Chocolate had become my new vice since giving up alcohol but now am trying to cut down on that too and have the odd bag of crisps as my occasional treat (will probably find out I shouldn't be eating those next..)

Anyway just a wee update on my appointment today. Got blood test and baseline scan (bit yukky given its day 2 of AF, but ok). Had 9 follicles on left side and 10 on the right (all 6 to 9mm) which they said was fine. They said that my endometrium was a bit thickat 7.7mm (apparently thin at the start, thick at the end is best) so didn't get any injections today - starting them tomorrow morning. Not particularly looking forward to them but hopefully will get the hang of them soon. The mixing process seems pretty complicated so am busy practising tonight with a few demonstration samples...DH almost having a fit seeing me do this out the corner of his eye as he has a massive needle phobia, so even seeing me holding the syringe is freaking him out - guess I'll be injecting myself then!.....

Good luck all!
Px


----------



## Alexapoo

Polly: Nice amount of follies you got there!
I am also trying not to read too much on here or Google either as it gets me to worrying and questioning! Although when I did worry a bit back about my estradiol on day 7 being high (it was) but went down nicely by stim day...so. But I don't want a repeat of that! Soemtimes when I read others' experiences even and they come upon a problem I didn't even know was possible and I get to worrying about that possibility for me!
I know what you mean about scan on AF day 2-was murderous (looking)!
My hot flashes and flulike feeling are gone...that was strange...I def feel my body doing battle with these hormones going up so quickly!


----------



## raf-wife

i wonder if all the hot flushes etc were delayed side affects from down regging because according to my paper work i shouldnt get any on the short protocol because im not being put into a menopausal state, we will see lol x

:happydance: woo hoo for starting good luck with your first injection today polly :hugs:


----------



## DingleyDell

Kristin83 said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> good luck pollydoodle with your appt
> 
> kristen hope your news is better than mine and you're off for EC on wed, hope the snow storm stays away until after ET!
> 
> 1hopeful - everyone is different how they respond to the meds, DR wasn't too bad, just felt tired, but i've felt pretty awful while stimming. i've found it easier having my bosses know what is going on, they're quite sympathetic, and i feel its easier when i'm not feeling too good
> 
> hope everyone else is doing ok
> 
> xx
> 
> I'm sorry mrssunshine :hug: it will all work out in the end and you will be at ER Friday!
> 
> I just got to work and they have me scheduled for Wednesday :D I dint know how many he saw but I could see the screen and there were a lot there that were 20mm..they told me not to worry about the snow bc they will definetly be there...
> 
> So trigger shots are at 10pm tonight, no work for me tomorrow so i can take a day to unwind before the procedure..Click to expand...

Good luck :happydance:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Thanks Alexa, yup was a bit embarrassed at the scan, bit of a mess on their couch etc but just keep telling myself they see this stuff all the time!!
Glad that your hot flushes and flu-ey symptoms are gone

Thanks Raf-Wife - and happy birthday! (It is today, isn't it?) Doing anything nice tonight to celebrate?

Well, I managed my first injection this morning woo-hoo! Think everyone will have different preparations but mine seems quite complicated, 3 lots of powder to mix before you even get to think about injecting! Anyway injection itself wasn't too bad - just grabbed a roll of fat in my stomach (knew it would come in handy some day) warmed it up a wee bit and lobbed the needle in. Took a wee while to push all the fluid in but think that was just cos I was doing it one handed (the other hand was grasping the fat!). Nice! Anyway wasn't too bad for the first one so feeling not too bad about them. 

Raf-wife, I am on short protocol too (although think we will be on different meds/dosages) and my nurse yesterday said I probably wouldn't get many side effects this week - more likely next week. I'll keep you posted though.

Px


----------



## mrssunshine78

Glad your injection went ok, i too am mixing 3 powders with 1 water, even now it still takes me a while lol

feeling bit better after yesterdays disappointment, keeping fingers crossed for scan tomorrow

good luck for tomorrow kristen, hope they get lots of nice juicy eggs from you!! :thumbup:

hope everyone else is ok

xx


----------



## Alexapoo

It could be rafwife....my E2 didn't go down to "menopausal" levels until AF started and then we went from 125 to 22 in 3 days! I still get them, but not like before. And the worst was day 2 of stims! BAd bad bad.....tachycardia and a red face and my temp was almost a fever, just a few notches below! I definitely felt like I had the flu for one day there. Feeling fatigue and going from hot to cold are only symptoms...oh yea and a huge headache! lol

Even if you aren't on long protocol, you could still have hot flushes as these meds screw with your hormones. But if you are like me, I didn't feel anything until my E2 went down to 22...so you may not feel anything since yours won't go down that far? How does short work exactly?

Kristin: good luck today!

mrssunshine: don't worry too much about egss, numbers and quality as I see all the time people getting pregnant from having only a handful of eggs and 1 or 2 embies. This whole IVF thing is so up in the air! Remember, for most people it is successful eventually. Keep your head up!


----------



## raf-wife

hi on the short protocol i start injecting on day 3 with fsh and then add the antagonist drug on day 7 then trigger day 11 or 12 

thanks polly yes it is my birthday 31 today, 
had some really sad news first thing this morning though dh,s grandad died today 

good luck tommorrow kristin x


----------



## Alexapoo

Sorry about DH's grandad rafwife :( 

Happy birthday and thanks for explaining the short protocol. Sounds like it should work just as much as any other protocol. Makes sense to me! I wonder why they don't use that first? Seems more natural. Only 8 more days Lottie!

Krisitn: let us know how your scan went!

AFM: tomorrow is my first stimming scan...it will day 6 but before the 6th injection (since it's that night) if that makes sense. I def feel "full" in the ovaries...wowsers. No dreaded bloat. On most of my normal days I am usually bloated, don;t know if I have IBS or what, but I am less bloated than ever before. I know it is due to starting crunches or sit ups daily starting day before stims. I normally don't do anything at all for exercise besides my work which is pretty strenuous at times. My abs were in need of crunches and now I am holding off stimming bloat nicely. Also, drinking low cal sports drinks (Gatorade) so I keep my electrolytes balanced no matter how much my body may want to retain water due to the hormones. I hope I continue to feel so good! Well, minus the headache and slight increased temp due to the meds.

Hope all is well with everyone. Keep us posted!


----------



## raf-wife

i think people are usually put on the short protocol if there likely to respond too much to the long and get lots of immature eggs, i am also much more likely to get ohss on the long protocol because i already had 26 follicles on a normal cycle and my amh is really high, thats why im going on a low dose of meds too.

good luck for your scan tommorrow hunni x


----------



## Pollydoodle

Sorry to hear that sad news rafwife. 

Mrs Sunshine and Alexa, hope that both your scans go well tomorrow.

Kristin, godd luck with your egg retrieval - exciting! Let us know how you get on. Hope the snow hasn't made an appearance so far.

Px


----------



## Kristin83

Pollydoodle said:


> Sorry to hear that sad news rafwife.
> 
> Mrs Sunshine and Alexa, hope that both your scans go well tomorrow.
> 
> Kristin, godd luck with your egg retrieval - exciting! Let us know how you get on. Hope the snow hasn't made an appearance so far.
> 
> Px

Thanks, I'll let you all know as soon as I can tomorrow :D

Its just starting, supposed to snow for the next 12hrs but they are saying only 5-8 inches so nothing crazy


----------



## angiemon

England would come to a standstill with that amount of snow. :wacko:

Polly- good luck starting today - I know this sure reduces your vices. I am having trouble giving up alcohol too. Still have the odd sneaky drink...

Happy birthday RAF wife but sorry to hear your bad news.

Good luck with scans tommorrow sunshine!

Alexia- not much longer til ec for you too.

Thinking of you for tomorrow kristen. Hope they get loads of great eggs.

Hi to everyone else

Xx


----------



## Kristin83

https://www.*****************/blinkies/happybirthdaypinksparkles.gif RAF wife


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> Glad your injection went ok, i too am mixing 3 powders with 1 water, even now it still takes me a while lol
> 
> feeling bit better after yesterdays disappointment, keeping fingers crossed for scan tomorrow
> 
> good luck for tomorrow kristen, hope they get lots of nice juicy eggs from you!! :thumbup:
> 
> hope everyone else is ok
> 
> xx

Good luck with your scan tomorrow :D I'm sure you will be telling us tomorrow that all is well and you are going Friday for ER :happydance:


----------



## Kristin83

I'm up and getting ready to leave...thought I would share a picture of the snow...didn't turn out to be as bad as they originally thought but hubby still wants to leave an hour and a half early!

I'll update as soon as I know anything :D

My back patio:

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/1-12-2011.jpg


----------



## raf-wife

thinking of you kristin :dust:


----------



## Alexapoo

Nice pic Krisitn....good luck for today! Tell us EVERYTHING when you get back when you feel OK. Biggest hugs!

I have my first scan since starting stims today. We shall see what ovaries have done-hopefully a lot!


----------



## raf-wife

i hope your scan goes well alexa x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies, well the good news is that ec is going ahead for friday:happydance:, the bad news is that my e2 is over 30000! This isn't good ad I've only got about 10 follicles, have had 2 scans today, one with the normal ultrasound lady, then another with the actual consultant who couldn't believe my results were so high with that amount of follicles. Anyway I'm now at a higher risk of ohss, so they give me a lower dose of pregnyl, I need a drip of starch up post collection and tinzaparin injections post collection-just when I thought I'd seen the back of injecting myself!:dohh:

Kristen hope your ec went well

Alexapoo hope your scan went well

Happy belated birthday RAF wife, and sorry about your sad news

Hope everyone else is good

Xx


----------



## raf-wife

thanks sunshine,
woo hoo for friday 10 follicles is good though i dont know anything about e2 numbers im sure you will be fine hun x :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

i didn't know much about e2 numbers either, but my consultant said that each follicle normally produces at the most 500iu of oestrogen, so therefore my e2 should have been about 5000, so mine are producing way more than that, he's given me all the symptoms to look out for, and he's oncall this weekend so i have to ring him if i feel at all unwell

why can't things just be straightforward?! lol


----------



## Blue12

MrsSunshine I had ohss on my first cycle. I am not sure if clinic has given you any suggestions, but as a preventitive measure there is a med that they can start you on now, and my clinic suggested salty foods and gatorade to drink only (absolutely no other fluids). Best wishes. xo

Hope todays EC went well Kristin.


----------



## Kristin83

Just got home and feeling surprisingly great! No nausea or anything from the anesthesia which is good.

They got 17 eggs :happydance:

They said that is above normal and really good! They will be calling me tomorrow morning to let me know how many fertilized :D They also told me (because I asked) that they can get pictures of the 2 embryo's they are transferring on the day of transfer :) I thought that would be something cool to show my kids when they get older

I'm off to go lay down now and i'll keep u all updated with what they tell me tomorrow :flower:


----------



## raf-wife

:happydance: yay kristin 17 eggs that is fantastic im so pleased for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristin83 said:


> Just got home and feeling surprisingly great! No nausea or anything from the anesthesia which is good.
> 
> They got 17 eggs :happydance:
> 
> They said that is above normal and really good! They will be calling me tomorrow morning to let me know how many fertilized :D They also told me (because I asked) that they can get pictures of the 2 embryo's they are transferring on the day of transfer :) I thought that would be something cool to show my kids when they get older
> 
> I'm off to go lay down now and i'll keep u all updated with what they tell me tomorrow :flower:


wow 17 eggs is fab!! :happydance:

hope you're still feeling ok, take care of yourself and get your OH to do everything :thumbup:

xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Blue12 said:


> MrsSunshine I had ohss on my first cycle. I am not sure if clinic has given you any suggestions, but as a preventitive measure there is a med that they can start you on now, and my clinic suggested salty foods and gatorade to drink only (absolutely no other fluids). Best wishes. xo
> 
> Hope todays EC went well Kristin.


Hi blue
they are gonna start me on a med on fri after egg collection, they're gonna give me a startch drip post collection too. they just suggested plenty of fluids, and don't hestitate to get in touch with them over the wknd and they'll get me admitted to hospital

xx


----------



## angiemon

That's excellent news kristin. Well done xx

I don't know much about e2 levels either only that mine were high too but I dont know how high. They stopped me stunning for 3 nts before trigger and I had estraderm patches I think to reduce it. You'll be ok and they'll prob find more follicles on fri. Take care xx


----------



## Pollydoodle

Kirstin that's great news, 17 eggs is amazing! Hope that you are feeling fine and able to take it easy tonight.

Mrs Sunshine, sorry to hear that things aren't straightforward but try not to get too stressed about it, I'm sure that your egg collection will be fine on Friday and your consultant sounds good and on the ball with everything.

Px


----------



## Wallie

Excellent amount of eggs Kirstin, lets hope you get a good number fertilized so they get the choice of fabby embryos.


----------



## Kristin83

Thanks everyone! Hubby has told me I'm not allowed to leave the bed, he will get everything for me lol I just woke up from a nap and I feel a little cranky but nothing worse than what I get during my period..

I can't wait for tomorrow to find out how many I have :D

Mrssunshine, I'm happy that u are going in Friday!


----------



## Kristin83

Just got the call from the office...they were able to ICSI 11 out of the 17...and out of those 10 fertilized!!

YAY! i'm so happy that they have a bunch that fertilized! Now they will watch them and hope they develop right :) They said they will call me tomorrow to let me know how they are doing


----------



## Alexapoo

Wow, good news Kristin! 

Mrsunshine: 10 is good too!

AFM: was kinda down yesterday as he seen 8.....but he scanned me for like 5 seconds...soon as ovary pooped into view he counted what he saw and that was it...no looking at other angles. So I don't know if that was all.....I am hoping NOT! I was too shocked to ask questions.

Did your docs look this quickly and then ascertained your # of ollies in under 30 seconds both sides?

He didn't even say "8" but just said "oh here's a bunch, 1, 2, 3 4" and said the exact same about the right.....all around 11mm he said and that they are the right size. Lining is looking good too. So some plusses, but not enough to keep me from feeling down about it all. I just want to get it over with....this is too stressfull.

I kinda was shocked I had so little and sat on the table a good 30 seconds before realizing they were coming back in to draw my E2 (165) and I scrambled into my clothes. I was down yesterday and didn't want talk much.

So he changed my injections to the top of my thighs (OUCH)-thinks my hubby was giving them in the wrong area, but sometimes Repronex is given SQ, so why should it be that critical?

I dunno, I am just bummed a bit and go back tomorrow. ANyone have any words of advice here according to your experiences?


----------



## Alexapoo

Just seen your lovely 10 ICSI babes Krisitin as I posted! CONGRATS! Sounds very promising.


----------



## mrssunshine78

thats a fab number kristen!! you must be so happy!!! xx

alexapoo, 8 is a good number of follies, you've still got time for more to develop :hugs:. My scans have always been longer than that tbh. I felt down after most of my scans too, so there's not really much i can say, but just try and think of the positves, your lining is good, and your e2 sounds like a good number, this whole experience is just so daunting, your hormones are all over the place. i hope youre ok :hugs:

afm major bloating today and crampy pains, can't wait to get them out tomorrow!!

good luck girls

xx


----------



## raf-wife

kristin wow that is a great number you must be over the moon :happydance:

alexa im sure 8 is fine at your stage and as ive read so many times too many follicles can reduce the quality of the eggs which is something im concerned about :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

good luck tommorrow mrs sunshine x


----------



## Alexapoo

raf-wife said:


> good luck tommorrow mrs sunshine x

Ditto!


----------



## Alexina

Hi Ladies,

Just trying to catch up, everything seems to be moving so fast. Hubby and I go in to sign all the paperwork next week with a view to starting the injections around the 21st Feb. I am scared and excited it feels like such a long time ago that this all started now it's finally here. Good Luck xx


----------



## Kristin83

Good luck tomorrow mrssunshine! :hug:


----------



## raf-wife

Alexina said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just trying to catch up, everything seems to be moving so fast. Hubby and I go in to sign all the paperwork next week with a view to starting the injections around the 21st Feb. I am scared and excited it feels like such a long time ago that this all started now it's finally here. Good Luck xx

hi alexina i hope you get to start soon, good luck to you too x


----------



## Pollydoodle

Kristin, fab news - 10 is a fantastic number!

Alexapoo, don't be too disheartened, you should still get a good number and as raf-wife says, its quality that counts.

Mrs Sunshine, good luck with your egg collection tomorrow.

Any progress with you raf-wife?

Px


----------



## Kristin83

Alexapoo said:


> Wow, good news Kristin!
> 
> Mrsunshine: 10 is good too!
> 
> AFM: was kinda down yesterday as he seen 8.....but he scanned me for like 5 seconds...soon as ovary pooped into view he counted what he saw and that was it...no looking at other angles. So I don't know if that was all.....I am hoping NOT! I was too shocked to ask questions.
> 
> Did your docs look this quickly and then ascertained your # of ollies in under 30 seconds both sides?
> 
> He didn't even say "8" but just said "oh here's a bunch, 1, 2, 3 4" and said the exact same about the right.....all around 11mm he said and that they are the right size. Lining is looking good too. So some plusses, but not enough to keep me from feeling down about it all. I just want to get it over with....this is too stressfull.
> 
> I kinda was shocked I had so little and sat on the table a good 30 seconds before realizing they were coming back in to draw my E2 (165) and I scrambled into my clothes. I was down yesterday and didn't want talk much.
> 
> So he changed my injections to the top of my thighs (OUCH)-thinks my hubby was giving them in the wrong area, but sometimes Repronex is given SQ, so why should it be that critical?
> 
> I dunno, I am just bummed a bit and go back tomorrow. ANyone have any words of advice here according to your experiences?

Those eggs can grow very fast at the end so i'm sure they the time ER comes around you will have a bunch....and if not it really is quality that counts like polly and raf-wife said....they only use the best ones no matter how many you get...


----------



## Alexapoo

Thanks for the words of encouragement! Anyhow, what is done is done and whatever happens, happens. I can't stress over it too much. I am sure I will have at least 2-3 to put back. I hope anyway....

My thigh hurts so bad and it's the left's turn tonight. I am going to be limping into that clinic tomorrow for sure! Wow! I also hope there are more follies and I will ask more questions. I was just so stunned as my ovaries feel like it has more than just 4 eggs a piece. 

Can't wait to hear your report in the AM Kristin on how your embies are doing!


----------



## raf-wife

Pollydoodle said:


> Kristin, fab news - 10 is a fantastic number!
> 
> Alexapoo, don't be too disheartened, you should still get a good number and as raf-wife says, its quality that counts.
> 
> Mrs Sunshine, good luck with your egg collection tomorrow.
> 
> Any progress with you raf-wife?
> 
> Px

last night i thought we were all set to go af seemed to appear though very light just spotting really (i dont normally spot) and then the next time i went to the loo had dissapeared again, i rang the clinic this morning and they said just to turn up on monday still, so if it shows up again today i will actually be day 4 when i start stimming not sure if that will make any difference the nurse said not, but id rather it hold off until sat or sun now

how are you hun x


----------



## angiemon

Kristin-great news having 10 wee emboss. Well done x

Good luck today sunshine, be thinking of you.

alexa-I'm sure I got more eggs than I expected with what the scans saw and the others are right, too many may compromise quality. 

Anyone heard from daisy , haven't seen her on here for a while

Good luck everyone 

Xx


----------



## raf-wife

daisy, wallie, hows it going hope your both ok x


----------



## Kristin83

Office just called...said all 10 eggs are showing division! :dance: no transfer date yet and they are going to call me again tomorrow with an update and hopefully a date!


----------



## mrssunshine78

That's good news kristen

I'm feeling shitty and disappointed, only got 4 eggs :cry: have quite a bit of pain too. Anyway will find out in the morning if they fertilise, am so scared they won't

Hope everyone else is ok, will let u know tomorrow what they say

Xx


----------



## Wallie

Hi everyone, 

FX'd for good fertilisation Kirstin and MrsS, you only need one remember. (remember and tell me that when I have EC please!)

I'm still sniffing away but other than that not much to report. I did get a Rita West relaxation pre, post and 2ww CD, so listened to that last night and fell asleep! Then still went to bed and slept right through. Must be good.

Also on Wednesday went to our open information evening at the hospital. Was alright, OH learnt alot anyway.

I'm always here checkin-in even if I'm not posting.

good luck everyone!


----------



## raf-wife

wallie is right mrs s x :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

im really pleased for you kristen x


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine, she is right..u do only need one! Lets hope for great news tomorrow :hugs: I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Blue12

Mrssunshine if it helps you any my first cycle I got 12 and a bfn and this cycle I got 6 and a bfp - so you never know lovely. 

Praying for all of you. xo


----------



## mrssunshine78

thanks ladies :hugs:

well all my little eggs have fertilized :happydance: yay!!! i was so relieved this morning when i got the call i cried!!! am so emotional!!

good luck everyone

any news kristen - you're gonna be pupo soon

xx


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> well all my little eggs have fertilized :happydance: yay!!! i was so relieved this morning when i got the call i cried!!! am so emotional!!
> 
> good luck everyone
> 
> any news kristen - you're gonna be pupo soon
> 
> xx


Yay!!! I'm so happy for u! :hug:

I havent heard anything yet about a date...still too early here (7:15am) but they should call me around 11...it will be either tomorrow or Monday (I'm hoping for tomorrow lol)


----------



## raf-wife

mrssunshine78 said:


> thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> well all my little eggs have fertilized :happydance: yay!!! i was so relieved this morning when i got the call i cried!!! am so emotional!!
> 
> good luck everyone
> 
> any news kristen - you're gonna be pupo soon
> 
> xx

that is excellent mrs s :happydance:

cant wait for your update kristin x


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi again
catching up on everyone's progress - excellent news for you Kristin, look forward to hearing how things develop! 

Mrs Sunshine, I'm so pleased for you that all of your eggs fertilised - you must have been so relieved when you heard. Great news!

Px


----------



## DaisyJump

hello everyone
I'm here! had a busy week with exams and stuff.
hubbys gone to Oman today :'( was gutted sayin goodbye
start injections on monday eeeeek so scared. especially as i'm goin through them all without hubby.
glad too see everyone getting right into now. hopefully have our first BFP soon xxx


----------



## raf-wife

hi daisy i know how it feels when dh is away, when does he get back hun ?
good luck monday hope to be not too far behind you x


----------



## DaisyJump

not back till mid feb.
its horrible! :'(
where are u and hubby based?
my hubby is at based at spadeadam but we live in Newcastle x


----------



## raf-wife

we are at odiham x


----------



## DaisyJump

Just looked it up!
Thats quite a bit away xx


----------



## Kristin83

Office called....all 10 are still developing :) I go monday at 10:45am for the transfer! I can't wait :dance: :wohoo: :headspin:


----------



## raf-wife

that was a good idea id never heard of spadeadam just looked it up too, how long has your dh been in the raf x


----------



## raf-wife

Kristin83 said:


> Office called....all 10 are still developing :) I go monday at 10:45am for the transfer! I can't wait :dance: :wohoo: :headspin:

woo hoo kristin ive been checking on here for your update you will soon be puppo x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristin83 said:


> Office called....all 10 are still developing :) I go monday at 10:45am for the transfer! I can't wait :dance: :wohoo: :headspin:


excellent news kristen!!! so excited for you :happydance: xx


----------



## Alexapoo

Great news Krisitn! Yippeee!

Daisyjump: that really sucks that you have to do this all alone. I'm so sorry! Anybody who can help you?

AFM: I forgot to post my scan on Friday ha ha Looks like I have about 12 follies minimum, so probably will see more at collection as that's how it USUALLY goes....he hates giving exact numbers-I tried to make him tell me, but he is so sly. Also, my left ovary went into hiding this visit, but he did see minimally 5 from what little he could see there and more on the right. I seen the screen and it was too many to count...so hopefully I have a nice bunch, but not excessive and I am happy with that as I know they will be good quality from what he says. 

I have my last scan Monday morning and then he said trigger that night and collect on Wednesday and transfer on Friday. Of course, everything is tentative as nothing in this IVF craziness is carved in stone until it's done! I am sooooo ready to be done. Abdomen is getting bigger and almost feel pregnant with my ovaries if that makes sense lol

And yay rafwife, so close to starting...yippeeee!


----------



## Kristin83

I understand about the whole feeling pregnant thing...lol my ovaries feel so big that I feel like i'm waddling sometimes! its gotten a little better since the ER but the doctor said until the follicles turn to corpus leuteum they will continue to grow..yay so it's still a bit uncomfortable...All worth it though!


----------



## Alexapoo

Wow so transfer day is tomorrow Krisitn-how exciting! How many are they transferring? Ugh to ovarian enlargement AFTER EC....bummer! Any pain after retrieval/collection? I am scared of it myself as I normally have pretty bad cramps each month as it is. Oh well, will see what happens. So long as they get all those eggos inside he he

Where is Hammonton exactly? I have been to Jersey a few times and I loveddddd it. Nothing like everyone says. So green and beautiful, lots to do...etc etc


----------



## Kristin83

Alexapoo said:


> Wow so transfer day is tomorrow Krisitn-how exciting! How many are they transferring? Ugh to ovarian enlargement AFTER EC....bummer! Any pain after retrieval/collection? I am scared of it myself as I normally have pretty bad cramps each month as it is. Oh well, will see what happens. So long as they get all those eggos inside he he
> 
> Where is Hammonton exactly? I have been to Jersey a few times and I loveddddd it. Nothing like everyone says. So green and beautiful, lots to do...etc etc

I know i'm excited :happydance: i'm going to have them transfer 2..I want to have 3 or 4 kids and our insurance is covering 4 tries so I figured I may as well get the most from each try...if i get twins from this try though (which i'm hoping i do :)) we will only do one any times after. 

I had a little pain after ER but nothing too bad..they told me to take 2 extra strength tylenol every 4 hours and that made most of it go away...and i slept a lot that day and the next so that helped too because then i couldnt feel it..lol

Hammonton in is in the middle of south jersey...30 minutes from atlantic city and 30 minutes from philadelphia. I'm originally from Michigan and have lived all over (NY, CT, ME...) because of my father being in the coast guard when I was little. NJ reminds me a lot of Michigan especially in Hammonton because it is a farm town (Blueberry capital)

Where do you live?


----------



## raf-wife

good luck tommorrow kristin cant wait to hear from you when your puppo x

thing are looking great alexa x

afm feeling really fed up still no af if it doesnt arrive by tommorrow things will be delayed by goodness knows how long x


----------



## Kristin83

Thanks! So I know what puppo means but what does it actually stand for? :blush:


----------



## raf-wife

pregnant until proven otherwise x
i spelt it wrong though its pupo x


----------



## Kristin83

Thanks!


----------



## angiemon

Thats great news sunshine, all fertilized. Brilliant!!

Good luck tomorrow Kristin, ET is fine. Its so lovely to know they are snuggled up inside....

Alexa-wow, you've got a lovely number of nice follies going on, EC will be here before you know it.

Lottie-damn af, hope it comes soon. I thought that you felt like it was coming. It wont prolong treatment too much though will it. You can start as soon as it comes right? Or do some clinics work different ways?

Nice to see you back Daisy, thought youd disappeared!!

Polly-how are you getting on ?

xxx


----------



## raf-wife

hi angie i have had signs of it coming for a week now and some spotting on thurs night but no af yet what im worried about is that sometimes my af just decides to take 2 month long holiday , the nurse said if it doesnt show by cd 35 they will give me provera to start it but that will set me back by a couple of weeks which would be disappointing but also difficult because dh goes back on his squadron in feb so here i am fingers crossed it shows tonight,

anyway enough of my moaning how are you hun x


----------



## angiemon

raf-wife said:


> hi angie i have had signs of it coming for a week now and some spotting on thurs night but no af yet what im worried about is that sometimes my af just decides to take 2 month long holiday , the nurse said if it doesnt show by cd 35 they will give me provera to start it but that will set me back by a couple of weeks which would be disappointing but also difficult because dh goes back on his squadron in feb so here i am fingers crossed it shows tonight,
> 
> anyway enough of my moaning how are you hun x

I see, every extra day seems like a week in this process doesn't it? I'll have an AF dance for you tonight :happydance: keep fingers crxd for you!!

Im not too bad, feel like this TTC is my whole life and is mostly all i ever think off. I actually had some unusual spotting this week and kinda convinced myself that it was imp bleeding and id conceived naturally but then AF got me this morning. REally I should be happy, at least the IVF doesn't seem to have affected my cycle and I do have a regular cycle which obviously is your anxiety at the moment...but ive had quite a tearful week, its been hard and i feel like we've been waiting for our follow up appointment for years :dohh:
Well its next Thursday so not long now. I dont know what my FS will suggest for the FET and was hoping i could try and get started on this cycle but im not sure how it works so well see. Sometimes I feel really positive and other times bit crappy but thats too be expected. My OH did win £1800 money today on a football bet so that has def perked us up, Think what baby stuff we could buy with that or holiday hmmmmmm!!

Anyway so hope the:witch:arrives for you tonight and the SP really goes like a flash, i was only put on it because my FS wanted to get us in before Christmas but im glad for it now!!

xx


----------



## Alexapoo

Awwww Angiemom, so happy you won that money and that FET is coming up soon! That is so good to hear. I hated to hear when you got a BFN. So on to the next step! 


Rafwife; ughhh damned AF! I hope she shows up soon-like tomorrow would be nice- for you. I know I was worried mine wouldn't show just because we were waiting on her, but she came right on time. Thought she was due tomorrow? Fingers crossed she comes tomorrow so you can stay on schedule.


----------



## raf-wife

your right every day does feel like a week whilst waiting for things to get started,
it is good your cycle has returned to normal that can sometimes take a while so hopefully you can get started again very soon x :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

Alexapoo said:


> Awwww Angiemom, so happy you won that money and that FET is coming up soon! That is so good to hear. I hated to hear when you got a BFN. So on to the next step!
> 
> 
> Rafwife; ughhh damned AF! I hope she shows up soon-like tomorrow would be nice- for you. I know I was worried mine wouldn't show just because we were waiting on her, but she came right on time. Thought she was due tomorrow? Fingers crossed she comes tomorrow so you can stay on schedule.

thanks alexa if i base it on how its been for the past few (31 days) it would be tommorrow but it varys so much with me anything from 28 - 70, i thought i had felt ov pain earlier this month which would of meant af last tue/wed but i guess it wasnt i just dont know because its so unpredictable, they are going to scan me tommorrow do you reckon they can tell if its about to arrive that way at least id know x


----------



## Alexapoo

Kristin83 said:


> Alexapoo said:
> 
> 
> Wow so transfer day is tomorrow Krisitn-how exciting! How many are they transferring? Ugh to ovarian enlargement AFTER EC....bummer! Any pain after retrieval/collection? I am scared of it myself as I normally have pretty bad cramps each month as it is. Oh well, will see what happens. So long as they get all those eggos inside he he
> 
> Where is Hammonton exactly? I have been to Jersey a few times and I loveddddd it. Nothing like everyone says. So green and beautiful, lots to do...etc etc
> 
> I know i'm excited :happydance: i'm going to have them transfer 2..I want to have 3 or 4 kids and our insurance is covering 4 tries so I figured I may as well get the most from each try...if i get twins from this try though (which i'm hoping i do :)) we will only do one any times after.
> 
> I had a little pain after ER but nothing too bad..they told me to take 2 extra strength tylenol every 4 hours and that made most of it go away...and i slept a lot that day and the next so that helped too because then i couldnt feel it..lol
> 
> Hammonton in is in the middle of south jersey...30 minutes from atlantic city and 30 minutes from philadelphia. I'm originally from Michigan and have lived all over (NY, CT, ME...) because of my father being in the coast guard when I was little. NJ reminds me a lot of Michigan especially in Hammonton because it is a farm town (Blueberry capital)
> 
> Where do you live?Click to expand...

Speaking of Extra Strength Tylenol-I need some! My head has never really stopped hurting, but for a couple days since stimming. I just downed a bottle of Gatorade to see if I am dehydrated and nope, still there. My belly is gettin big and I weighed myself and I think I am 10lbs heavier though I feel like I lost weight, minus my "pregnant with ovaries feeling."

I want twins too as we had to pay for this and I don't want to do this again. I hope you get your wish. Boy/girl twins would be great, but I will take whatever as long as they are healthy!

I have been all over Jersey to visit, not live, it's all beautiful. I just hate the Northern area because I hate big cities! Otherwise, I have always lived in the CA/AZ area. 

Well, good luck with transfer and may both embies snuggle in!


----------



## angiemon

I have cousins and an aunt who live in jersey. Around Fairlawn If i remember right. Ive been there a couple of times and it is lovely.......and so are the family over there. So hospitable!


----------



## angiemon

Lottie I dont know if they can tell sorry but they can tell so much! fingers crxed for tomorrow..


----------



## DaisyJump

ARGH first injection tomorrow! Decided to do them at 9 am every morning! as a quite often do 24 hr shifts at work and at uni im often there untill 9pm :( 
Did want to do them at night but never mind. 

My husband sent me a bunch of flowers with a card thanking me for going through ivf with him. Bless. 

You've all got me terrified about this weight gain thing with the injections. Just last week got down to my perfect weight (8st10 woohoo!) and dont want to put weight on. 
I get really horrendous period cramps. So not lookin forward to any pain.


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi all

Angie, thanks for asking, I am doing OK. Am on the short protocol, so all moving along quite quickly - today is day 6 of my injections already. Getting on ok with the injections, just feeling quite bloated and a bit achey in my tummy region. Got my first monitoring scan and blood test tomorrow so we'll see how that goes (am hoping they haven't overstimulated me as I didn't expect to get these side effects so soon, but we will see). Hope that you are doing ok, I totally know what you mean about this taking over your life - I feel like I hardly think of anything else these days. Great win by your OH though, I hope he treats you to something nice! Hope you get on good with finding out about your FET; I am really hoping we have some embies which can be frozen for next time(s).

Raf-wife how frustrating for you! Hope that AF turns up soon for you.

Alexa, good scan results - not long til EC for you now.

Daisy - don't worry too much about the injections, I was a bit freaked out about them but they are fine, nothing to worry about. I feel like I have gained about half a stone cos I feel so bloated but not sure if I have gained any weight at all - decided not to weigh myself at all at the moment - best not to know!

Kristin, good luck for tomorrow - we'll be thinking of you.

Take care all

Px


----------



## Alexapoo

raf-wife said:


> Alexapoo said:
> 
> 
> Awwww Angiemom, so happy you won that money and that FET is coming up soon! That is so good to hear. I hated to hear when you got a BFN. So on to the next step!
> 
> 
> Rafwife; ughhh damned AF! I hope she shows up soon-like tomorrow would be nice- for you. I know I was worried mine wouldn't show just because we were waiting on her, but she came right on time. Thought she was due tomorrow? Fingers crossed she comes tomorrow so you can stay on schedule.
> 
> thanks alexa if i base it on how its been for the past few (31 days) it would be tommorrow but it varys so much with me anything from 28 - 70, i thought i had felt ov pain earlier this month which would of meant af last tue/wed but i guess it wasnt i just dont know because its so unpredictable, they are going to scan me tommorrow do you reckon they can tell if its about to arrive that way at least id know xClick to expand...

Yes! They can see your lining and how thick it is. Just before my period he said it certainly looks thick and in need of a bleed any day now and sure enough, it came. They can definitely gauge that for you. I know your lining can only get so thick before it sloughs off....so hope to hear some good news from you tomorrow!


----------



## Alexapoo

DaisyJump said:


> ARGH first injection tomorrow! Decided to do them at 9 am every morning! as a quite often do 24 hr shifts at work and at uni im often there untill 9pm :(
> Did want to do them at night but never mind.
> 
> My husband sent me a bunch of flowers with a card thanking me for going through ivf with him. Bless.
> 
> You've all got me terrified about this weight gain thing with the injections. Just last week got down to my perfect weight (8st10 woohoo!) and dont want to put weight on.
> I get really horrendous period cramps. So not lookin forward to any pain.

Even though I think I have gained 10lbs, it is ALL water weight related to the increased estrogen. It's not FAT. Don't worry too much! I had no idea I weighed this much more till I weighed myself today. I know I have lost fat as I actually feel thinner (minus belly bloat from ovaries/estrogen) and have eaten less the last few weeks due to worrying about this IVF. There's no doubt I have lost fat in fact. I have eaten about 50% less! I am sure this will be good post pregnancy! (i'm thinking positive lol) I also get horrendous cramps!


----------



## Nayla82

Hello Ladies :flower:

Can I join Please? I just found out today that I will be starting ICSI Next Month, well FS told me today that I need to go and get blood tests on CD2 (should be the start of Feb) than on CD3 the FS will give me all my drugs and injections, I should be all ready to go by March :thumbup:

Im just a little confused with it all :blush: Will i still get a period in March? and are they are just waiting for around the time I ovulate to collect my eggs? when exactly in the cycle do they collect the eggs? Again I must sound very stupid i was sat with her for over 1 hour and the sheer shock and excitement of it all gave me a mental block :wacko: 

Many of you seem to be already in the middle of your treatment, I really hope and pray that you kick start us all off with BFP 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Your all in my prayers xx


----------



## DaisyJump

Hi yes join us. 
We're all at different stages so youre more than welcome to join us.
Ive just this minute had my first injection. Was ok. Really didnt hurt at all! Couldnt quite believe it :) Im half glad i was on my own. I was very dramatic. Lots of tears :'( silly girl

Although its really itchy now. Did anyone else have this?! X


----------



## raf-wife

hi nayla and welcome, 

the point in your cycle where your start depends on what protocol your on you should be told this at your next appointment, i am on the antagonist protocol and start on cd3 but others start at different points x :hugs:


----------



## DaisyJump

Oh forgot to say aswell mine just started when was convieient for the clinic todo egg collection. It didnt matter where i was in my cycle. X


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> Hi yes join us.
> We're all at different stages so youre more than welcome to join us.
> Ive just this minute had my first injection. Was ok. Really didnt hurt at all! Couldnt quite believe it :) Im half glad i was on my own. I was very dramatic. Lots of tears :'( silly girl
> 
> Although its really itchy now. Did anyone else have this?! X

:happydance: your on your way x :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'll catch up with all the posts later but just letting u know I'm PUPO!:happydance: they've put 2 back in both 8 cell, a grade a and a b

Good luck to everyone else

Xx


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> I'll catch up with all the posts later but just letting u know I'm PUPO!:happydance: they've put 2 back in both 8 cell, a grade a and a b
> 
> Good luck to everyone else
> 
> Xx

YAY!! Congrats :) Stay off your feet and relax! 

I'll be right there with you in a few hours! :yipee:


----------



## Kristin83

DaisyJump said:


> Hi yes join us.
> We're all at different stages so youre more than welcome to join us.
> Ive just this minute had my first injection. Was ok. Really didnt hurt at all! Couldnt quite believe it :) Im half glad i was on my own. I was very dramatic. Lots of tears :'( silly girl
> 
> Although its really itchy now. Did anyone else have this?! X

Daisy, I had some days where the spots got a little red and itchy but it always stopped within a few minutes..good luck with the rest of your injections! It becomes such a routine that you don't even think about it anymore


----------



## Kristin83

Nayla82 said:


> Hello Ladies :flower:
> 
> Can I join Please? I just found out today that I will be starting ICSI Next Month, well FS told me today that I need to go and get blood tests on CD2 (should be the start of Feb) than on CD3 the FS will give me all my drugs and injections, I should be all ready to go by March :thumbup:
> 
> Im just a little confused with it all :blush: Will i still get a period in March? and are they are just waiting for around the time I ovulate to collect my eggs? when exactly in the cycle do they collect the eggs? Again I must sound very stupid i was sat with her for over 1 hour and the sheer shock and excitement of it all gave me a mental block :wacko:
> 
> Many of you seem to be already in the middle of your treatment, I really hope and pray that you kick start us all off with BFP
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Your all in my prayers xx

Hi Nayla :flower:

Welcome!

You do still get your period the month after you start your meds, mine was controlled by them giving me birth control to take and so they knew when it would start. You will have to take meds as injections for a number of weeks depending on which protocol they put you on but they take the eggs before you ovulate. It is a lot to process but just make sure to read anything the dr's give you. Its very informative and helped me a lot!

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

woo hoo pupo, yay mrs sunshine and twin embies too fantastic :happydance:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi ladies
Well had my first monitoring blood test and scan today (day 7 of stims  am on the short protocol) and am feeling a bit freaked out and scared now. Last week at my baseline scan, I had about 19 follicles in total  today I had about double that, roughly 18 or 19 (or possibly more) on each side. They were all different sizes, but quite a few were around the 10-12mm range.
I am waiting on the results of my blood test from this morning to see what they want to do next but I cant help feeling that they have overstimulated me and that maybe I should have been on lower stimulation from the start, given the number of follicles I had at my baseline scan? (Have been on Menopur, 225 dosage). Im also now wondering if I have PCOS given the large number of follicles.
Am now scared that they are going to cancel this cycle or that I develop bad OHSS (which seems almost inevitable to me, although I dont know an awful lot about it) or that they get loads of eggs which are all rubbish quality. Argghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
Px


----------



## DaisyJump

hi pollydoodle
what did you FS say about the double.
I think someone else had this converstation but i think if it was a problem they would start trying to rectify it now. I don't think they would have sent you home if you were close to having OHSS as its quite serious.
Have a bit of faith in then, they want a BFP as well as it's boosts their success as a clinic. They wouldn't do anything half heartedy I don't think.
Hope your ok?! xx


----------



## Flake-y

Hey girls, I've been a bit awol on this thread cause nothing has been really happening yet! But I ovulated today, so injections start in 2 weeks!!! 

I am very excited.

Hope everyone is doing ok!!!


----------



## raf-wife

try not to worry too much polly i know its easy for me to say but this is why were on the short protocol i think they expect this, i have about 30 follicles on a normal cycle so guessing my number will be really high during ivf and yes some will probably be immature but i have faith there will also be plenty of good ones sending you tons of hugs x

great to hear from you flake-y you will soon be starting x


AFM im feeling really fed up we did nothing at my appointment today other than sign another piece of paper because af didnt show up on time, no scan, no injection training nothing, the only thing they did do was write out my prescription but i dont collect it until af starts, so i went and got a mcdonalds for dinner and bought cream cakes lol
i did find out what meds im having though 
gonal f
cetrotide
ovitrelle
crinone gel
so now as soon as af decides to show i need to go in for my scan and start on day 3
if it doesnt show by friday i need to take provera for a week i really hope i dont need to x


----------



## Kristin83

I'm officially pupo!!

Here's a picture of my beautiful embryo's :)

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/EMBRYOS001_crop.jpg
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## raf-wife

:happydance: twin embies for you too fantastic hunny there beautiful x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristin83 said:


> I'm officially pupo!!
> 
> Here's a picture of my beautiful embryo's :)
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/EMBRYOS001_crop.jpg
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



they look fab!!!! such fantastic news xxx


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hey Kristin and Mrs Sunshine - fantastic news for you both, how exciting!! Time to put your feet up now and think pregnant thoughts..

Rafwife, you must be getting so frustrated with this delay, fingers crossed that AF appears soon - once it does though you will be up and running before you know it.

Thanks rafwife and daisy for your posts. I got my Estradiol result this afternoon - 4500 - which I think is quite high for day 6/7 of stims. Anyway they have cut my meds down from 225 to 150 and i am back on Wednesday morning for another scan and blood test. Am quite worried still about getting bad OHSS and there being no decent eggs to put back but trying to calm myself and trying to trust that the clinic will sort something out for me (I hope)..

Px


----------



## Flake-y

Fab news kristin, lots of luck for your testing date!

Raf-wife, sucks about late af, hope it shows very soon & you can get started!


----------



## Kristin83

Mrssunshine, you realize our 2WW is already half over? lol It will make it so much easier because we won't have to wait as long!

How r u feeling?


----------



## DaisyJump

Ouch! My second injection really hurt :'(
Didnt hurt goin in but when i started putting the fluid in it was really painful. I could feel it goin in through my skin aswell whi h made me feel sick. Im so squeemish. Does it hurt less in more fatty areas?!

Feeling very sorry for myself and a bit lonely now. :'(
Sorry to be so miserable. Tried talkin to MIL last night about it a d i felt she was too concerned about how she felt about it. - talkin about how upset she was.


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> Ouch! My second injection really hurt :'(
> Didnt hurt goin in but when i started putting the fluid in it was really painful. I could feel it goin in through my skin aswell whi h made me feel sick. Im so squeemish. Does it hurt less in more fatty areas?!
> 
> Feeling very sorry for myself and a bit lonely now. :'(
> Sorry to be so miserable. Tried talkin to MIL last night about it a d i felt she was too concerned about how she felt about it. - talkin about how upset she was.

we can be miserable together daisy im on a right downer at the minute its not like me at all :hugs:

im sure the others will be on soon and can help you with the injections but yes you do need to find your most fleshy bit hun and have something to eat or drink half an hour beforehand that might help with the sicky feeling x


----------



## mrssunshine78

DaisyJump said:


> Ouch! My second injection really hurt :'(
> Didnt hurt goin in but when i started putting the fluid in it was really painful. I could feel it goin in through my skin aswell whi h made me feel sick. Im so squeemish. Does it hurt less in more fatty areas?!
> 
> Feeling very sorry for myself and a bit lonely now. :'(
> Sorry to be so miserable. Tried talkin to MIL last night about it a d i felt she was too concerned about how she felt about it. - talkin about how upset she was.


Sorry you're feeling so down, I felt like that too and I had my Hubby with me, it's these stupid hormones, they have a lot to answer for :hugs:

As for the injections, it hurts much less in the fatty areas, maybe once u get more used to them it'll be a bit easier

Good luck x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristin83 said:


> Mrssunshine, you realize our 2WW is already half over? lol It will make it so much easier because we won't have to wait as long!
> 
> How r u feeling?

Hi kristen
How r u today? I'm not too bad, have got a few little cramps, and am still feeling a bit sick, which is either off the possible ohss or it might be off the drugs that they've given me to prevent it! Feels really weird though to have little embryos in me, just hope they stay there! Clinic told me not to test til 31st jan! But embryologist said the Friday, am gonna try and leave it as long as possible!

Any sign of af yet RAF wife?

Hope everyone is ok

Xx


----------



## raf-wife

just got back from accupuncture and its made me feel a bit better emotionally all i can do is wait x

i think its a good idea to wait for otd even if its difficult too, ive learnt that from the other ladies on here, 31st isnt too far away, come on mrssunshines and kristins BFP X


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> Mrssunshine, you realize our 2WW is already half over? lol It will make it so much easier because we won't have to wait as long!
> 
> How r u feeling?
> 
> Hi kristen
> How r u today? I'm not too bad, have got a few little cramps, and am still feeling a bit sick, which is either off the possible ohss or it might be off the drugs that they've given me to prevent it! Feels really weird though to have little embryos in me, just hope they stay there! Clinic told me not to test til 31st jan! But embryologist said the Friday, am gonna try and leave it as long as possible!
> Hope everyone is ok
> XxClick to expand...


I feel fine here too...I get the occasional cramp and really bad hot flashes from the progesterone I'm taking...lol I figured we would have to wait till the 31st which is why I was surprised when they told me the 26th...I'm going to try hard not to test early, progesterone can give u a false positive and would be very upsetting!

I am trying hard not to get excited so of it doesn't take it doesn't hurt as bad, but its sooo hard! I keep rubbing my tummy and talking to them, telling them to stick for me! At least hubby doesn't think I'm going crazy, I think he thought it was cute....

RAF-wife: I'm sorry about AF, hopefully she comes soon so u can start :)

Daisy: it does hurt less if u do it in a fattier area....and make sure u r pinching!

I hope everyone else is doing well :-D


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm trying not to get too excited either, but it's so hard, I know they're in there so I'm just hoping so much that 1 of them will stick! Im going to be devastated if it doesn't work anyway so might as well have a chat to them lol

Xx


----------



## DaisyJump

Raf- wife lets be miserable together hmPft!!
Come our first bfp!! Got ecerything crossed for everyone! X


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> Raf- wife lets be miserable together hmPft!!

agreed :thumbup:


----------



## angiemon

Congratulations Kristin and Sunshine - twins all round yay!!!!!! Such great news!!

Sorry your feeling down Lottie and Daisy, I know its v tough but it might be a good sign that AF is just round the corner Lottie and Daisy, the injections do get better, just try and clump a fatty bit as the others said.

Polly - my E2 levels were high and i was on the SP and didnt stim at all for 3 nights before trigger and got 15 eggs, 10 were mature so try not to worry. They've brought down your meds so im sure it will be ok.

Sending you lots of PMA

xx


----------



## angiemon

Alexa - hope your doing okay? I did notice on another thread that you were worrying about your E2 levels, i dont really have any great advice im afraid. Is your EC tomorrow. I know when I triggered my follicles had a great growth spurt and they were worried about my E2 levels which were too high (sorry i dont know what though), they stopped me stimming for 3 days and i got 15 eggs, 10 mature. I would have thought 4-5 follies on each ovary was good though :thumbup:

Sorry i cant be more help but hope alls good tomorrow, be thinking of you.

xx:flower:


----------



## Alexapoo

angiemon said:


> Alexa - hope your doing okay? I did notice on another thread that you were worrying about your E2 levels, i dont really have any great advice im afraid. Is your EC tomorrow. I know when I triggered my follicles had a great growth spurt and they were worried about my E2 levels which were too high (sorry i dont know what though), they stopped me stimming for 3 days and i got 15 eggs, 10 mature. I would have thought 4-5 follies on each ovary was good though :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry i cant be more help but hope alls good tomorrow, be thinking of you.
> 
> xx:flower:

 Thanks Angiemom for asking about me;I'm in my own world at the moment.

Yea, I am worried as doctor (who is an a**) said my right looks "lousy" but both sides have same amount (4-5)...I have no idea what this means either. They were all "looking great" same size and numbers last Wednesday ([email protected]) and come past Monday right is lousy? I don't get it. He had me stim one extra day (total 10 days) and I think he may have over-matured some of them (? just a guess) because according to my calculations they would've been ready to trigger Sunday (1-2mm growth daily). I know he didn't want to come in when the clinic is normally closed, but I now know he WILL come in if there's a strong need. I think he didn't want to. 

Also, my injections went along for 5 days "in the wrong spot" but the nurse drew the targets on my bum for my husband! So that is why they switched to my thighs day 6! I had a feeling they were given in the wrong area and missed my muscle half the time and I tried to tell my husband, but he kept saying, but this is where she drew the targets! I was like I know, but I am a nurse too and this doesn't feel right! Damage done.

I just keep hearing the word "lousy" in my head and thinking EVERYTHING is now going to be lousy...that jerkoff of a doctor. I won't even go into how inept his office and nurse practitioner are! She was fired by me after failing to call me back for my progesterone to confirm ovulation so I could DR. Thank goodness, I already know when I have ovulated without a test! The doctor and her would both give me conflicting advice and not only that her license is on probation! I could go on and on....it's his stats (53%) and them being only 1 of 2 clinics in town that kept me there and the other is way too conservative and expensive!

Yes, I am having ER tomorrow. Triggered last night....bloated and uncomfortable and can't wait to have this fiasco finished. Hopefully, I will not have thrown $8K of my hard earned money down the drain. Still trying to be postive as it's all I've got left!

Sorry for being such a bummer here.


----------



## Kristin83

Sorry about all the headaches Alexa! Good luck tomorrow at ER!! :)


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> I'm trying not to get too excited either, but it's so hard, I know they're in there so I'm just hoping so much that 1 of them will stick! Im going to be devastated if it doesn't work anyway so might as well have a chat to them lol
> 
> Xx

I agree about talking to them!

I'm just going crazy looking for symptoms already....lol looking for implantation spotting, thinking this crampy feeling i have is due to implantation....I read that if the eggs are 5 day implantation occurs within 1-3 days so for me it would be by tomorrow...its driving me crazy that I don't know whats going on! :brat:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Thanks Angie, scan is tomorrow so will see how I get on. Just hoping that the E2 levels haven't shot up any further and that no further follies have developed (I feel like my ovaries really can't take any more, they feel at bursting point already!). My follies were all sorts of different sizes so I am just hoping (assuming that EC goes ahead at some point) that they can find a bunch which are around the same level.

Daisy, sorry to hear that you are having a hard time with your injections. I have found them ok although I know what you mean about pushing the liquid in, that is the worst bit. Definitely helps if you find a flabby section and warm it up with your hand a little bit before injecting.

Rafwife sorry that you are feeling down, maybe this is a sign that AF is on its way (hopefully).

Alexa, sounds like you are having a rough time - all the best for EC tomorrow.

Px


----------



## raf-wife

oh alexa hun i cant beleive all the trouble your clinic is giving you, good luck today chick x

good luck with your scan today polly x

hi puppo ladies hope your embies are snuggling in x

i hope your feeling better today daisy x

how are you angie x

AFM ive found a way this morning to be not so ticked off about af, the way im going to see it is that on friday when i start provera is the day im starting ivf its the first step, its just a different first step than id hoped for and my protocol will be longer than expected so im now on the medium protocol lol x


----------



## mrssunshine78

raf-wife said:


> oh alexa hun i cant beleive all the trouble your clinic is giving you, good luck today chick x
> 
> good luck with your scan today polly x
> 
> hi puppo ladies hope your embies are snuggling in x
> 
> i hope your feeling better today daisy x
> 
> how are you angie x
> 
> AFM ive found a way this morning to be not so ticked off about af, the way im going to see it is that on friday when i start provera is the day im starting ivf its the first step, its just a different first step than id hoped for and my protocol will be longer than expected so im now on the medium protocol lol x


thats a good way to think, positive thinking i like it!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

you sound like youre having such a nightmare with your clinic alexapoo, surely they should be positive about things, i'm sure your follies aren't lousy. good luck with ec

pollydoodle, i'm sure they will find plenty of follies that are all fine, i know its hard but we just have to trust they know what they're doing

kristen, i've had crampy pains since my et, i completely understand what you mean about wanting to know whats going on, i'm trying my bext to put it to the back of my mind, but finding it completely impossible

anyway i'm gonna go watch harry potter, a film i know where there will be absoluetly no reference to babies and infertility!! 

xx


----------



## Kristin83

I just got back from the doctor, they had me come in to get an E2 blood test...so we'll see what they say...i have no idea what they are looking for at this point so if anyone can help me out that would be great!

today the cramps have shifted mostly to the front, which i'm hoping is a good sign...no spotting or anything but I know not everyone has that as a sign of implantation. I feel almost like there is a bubble in the front, especially if i'm walking around...

I'm gonna spend today watching the twilight movies I think, something to keep my mind occupied

Mrssunshine, how long are you taking off work? I took off 4 days and I'm am going stir crazy!! :wacko:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi Kristen, they normally check your e2 to see if you're at risk of ohss, they're probably just ruling out things. I've still got a few cramps, but we have just undergone ec and et, so probably not quite right after ec and then having et not long after

i was gonna go back to work today, but hubby told me not to bother this morning, i phoned work today and they said to take the rest of the week off to put my feet up. They know that we've had ivf, so think they're also trying to give me time to just try and chill, and hopefully for little embie to implant

i've been watching harry potter films!! i started watching a film yesterday 'did you hear what happened to the morgans' or something like that, and they were a bloody infertile couple!!! :dohh: feel like i can't get away from it!! so harry potter and twilight are both excellent choices, no mention of babies or infertility in them lol :thumbup:

hope everything is ok with you, am hoping its just the embies getting comfy :hugs:

xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

sorry just remembered, i was thinking about the date they gave you to test, it makes a lot of sense cos that was the date you ovulated, so you would test 2 weeks after that wouldn't u? so that means i can test next friday!! :happydance: don't know if i'll dare :haha:


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> Hi Kristen, they normally check your e2 to see if you're at risk of ohss, they're probably just ruling out things. I've still got a few cramps, but we have just undergone ec and et, so probably not quite right after ec and then having et not long after
> 
> i was gonna go back to work today, but hubby told me not to bother this morning, i phoned work today and they said to take the rest of the week off to put my feet up. They know that we've had ivf, so think they're also trying to give me time to just try and chill, and hopefully for little embie to implant
> 
> i've been watching harry potter films!! i started watching a film yesterday 'did you hear what happened to the morgans' or something like that, and they were a bloody infertile couple!!! :dohh: feel like i can't get away from it!! so harry potter and twilight are both excellent choices, no mention of babies or infertility in them lol :thumbup:
> 
> hope everything is ok with you, am hoping its just the embies getting comfy :hugs:
> 
> xx

Its good your work is being so cool about it, I dont go back till Friday and was just told by someone there that I got supervisor of the month in december :happydance: 

my hubby and I have thought it strange the last few months because since we found out that we would have to do IVF it seems like everything we watch talks about infertility! its probably that we are just noticing it more because of the situation but it always felt like a constant reminder



mrssunshine78 said:


> sorry just remembered, i was thinking about the date they gave you to test, it makes a lot of sense cos that was the date you ovulated, so you would test 2 weeks after that wouldn't u? so that means i can test next friday!! :happydance: don't know if i'll dare :haha:

ya...it would go from the date of ER because its 2 weeks from fertilization...mine was that wednesday and so yes technically you could test friday bc it would be 2 weeks :)

I really want to wait bc I dont want to get a :bfn: and then go for the blood work for them to tell me the same thing...but its going to get soooo much harder as it gets closer! 

oh and FYI i haven't heard anything from the dr about my blood work yet so hopefully that means everything is ok (they normally call by now)


----------



## mrssunshine78

Yeah I'm sure they'd have let u know by now if there was anything to worry about

Good news about being given supervisor of the month! Well done x

I'm so scared about getting a bfn, I know I'll want to test, but I also know I should wait:wacko: nightmare!

Xx


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hiya
just a wee update on my scan this morning - still a load of follicles in there although loads and loads of wee ones and not so many big ones. I had loads in the 6-9mm range, and quite a lot between 10 and 13mm. 

Anyway at the bigger end I had 5 at 15mm, 3 at 16mm and 1 at 17mm. Could be bigger I think but they have decided to go for EC on Friday anyway so fingers crossed we can get most of those ones out. Don't think that any of the smaller ones will catch up in time. So have gone from worrying about having loads of eggs to not having enough! Just taken my trigger shot now so the countdown is on......

My estradiol level today was 8000 - so am still worried about OHSS although the clinic don't seem overly concerned. Hopefully they know what they are doing!

Rafwife, any progress from you?

Alexa how did your EC go today? Hope that you got on ok

Px


----------



## Kristin83

Good luck polly!


----------



## Kristin83

omg...i'm so freaking myself out! I am so worried that these cramps are from AF bc even though my cycle is normally 29 days i don't know about this month because of the treatment..according to the calculator i usually use to track it AF would be due tomorrow..but the birth control they put me on last month made me have it earlier (I had it twice last month)....its driving me crazy! they seemed to be getting stronger as the day went on and now I don't know what to think :(


----------



## Alexapoo

Krisitn, I would consider it implantation and nothing else until further notice. I've been prego before and one of those pregnancies had AF cramping and a little bleeding and I kept running to the bathroom to keep expecting AF, but come to find out, it was my now 17 y.o daughter implanting-that sure sounds weird huh? LOL. Cramping is soooo common in early pregnancy. Just thought I'd make you feel better! (I hope)

Congrats Polly on your good follie count.

AFM: Had EC and boy do I hurt. My abdomen feels about to explode and feels so crampy. Have used hot pad, hot bath, ibuprofen, Tylenol and it only takes the edge off. I excpected my inner bits to ache but it is fine and just a little spotting only. It's my belly that aches!

I don't recall much except a few things: talking to the NP as she loaded me up on Versed and then lights out, woke up as a needle went in the ovary, remeber saying "owwww" and sitting half up, but I don't remember the pain lol Versed is a weird drug I tell you. Next thing I remember is sitting up on the table (I guess NP walked out of room) and I started playing with my IV and the blood pressure machine (why, I don't know LOL!) I was like a really big drunk my hubby told me. I remember them shoving me inot the car and then begging for McDonalds as I hadn't eaten for 14 hours. I ate that half asleep and not even tasting it when I was home and then passed out for 2 hours. Quite and experience LOL! NP told my hubby we got "8 good eggs" and transer is Saturday...so we will see what we get then I suppose. PIO starts tonight. At least it isn't in my thighs!


----------



## Alexapoo

raf-wife said:


> oh alexa hun i cant beleive all the trouble your clinic is giving you, good luck today chick x
> 
> good luck with your scan today polly x
> 
> hi puppo ladies hope your embies are snuggling in x
> 
> i hope your feeling better today daisy x
> 
> how are you angie x
> 
> AFM ive found a way this morning to be not so ticked off about af, the way im going to see it is that on friday when i start provera is the day im starting ivf its the first step, its just a different first step than id hoped for and my protocol will be longer than expected so im now on the medium protocol lol x

 Good thinking rafwife! It's just a delay is all. I know we get so excited to get started! I understand. She will have to show her head soon, no worries! Even if she is forced out by Provera.:hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

I was just coming back to apologize for my rant :blush:

I think its the hormones getting the best of me and for whatever reason I'm having a hard time staying positive! hubby is helping, he gave me a big hug and told me everything is going to be fine and now I'm ok....I'm off to the store to get some ice cream! lol maybe some comfort food will help (I haven't had ice cream in about 4 months..lol)

Thanks alexa, I'm just being paranoid i think but these cramps are driving me crazy! Do you remember how long u cramped? its been all day today....

I'm sorry you are so sore, I can't imagine waking up in the middle of it! I dont remember anything past about 30 sec after they gave me the sedative until about 5 minutes after they took me back to the room with hubby, dont even remember talking to the doctor either..lol

Yay for 8 eggs :dance: Good luck saturday!


----------



## Alexapoo

Don't apologize! Ranting always allowed. I won't mind anyway! I cramped pretty good for a day and then it tapered off more mildly for a couple days, but I have seen many times where women cramp for like a week. Nothing major usually, but annoying nonetheless. I personally think you are going to be preggers! 

I may have remembered waking up (not supposed to remember, but I did) but I don't recall ANY pain though I screamed out in pain, so don't be afraid guys. The way I woke up was like a dream remembered if you can get what I mean for those of you who haven't done EC yet! Don't want to scare you all.


----------



## raf-wife

congratulations on your 8 eggs alexa you will soon be puppo too hun x

kristin i cramped and spotted on and off through my entire pregnancy and dd is perfect, i delayed taking a test because my cramps were so strong x

polly im sure your going to get some good eggs hun, i think its going to be the same with me lots of eggs of different sizes x

mrs sunshine i hope all is well with you x

daisy how are you doing chick x

angie have you had your appointment yet x

flake-y how are you we may be cycling together now ive been delayed x


----------



## mrssunshine78

polly those numbers sound fine to me, it sounds like you've got a lot of good size follies, and they still have time to grow between now and friday :hugs:

alexa 8 eggs is fab, do you know when transfer is likely to be?

how are you today kristen? r u feeling any better? my cramps today feel a bit like af, but am trying to ignore them, i know it couldn't possibly be af yet anyway. only 8 days til testing!!!

raf-wife how late are you? i don't suppose u could be pregnant?? i can't remember exactly why you're having ivf (sorry)

i'm really tired today i keep waking up really early, and i can't get back to sleep. I'm getting mood swings too, think it must be the progesterone, kept thinking last night that hubby was being sarcastic and horrible, i don't think he was i think i'm just over sensitive. The other night i just started crying for no reason at all - i'm slowly going mad i'm sure! :wacko:

hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> how are you today kristen? r u feeling any better? my cramps today feel a bit like af, but am trying to ignore them, i know it couldn't possibly be af yet anyway. only 8 days til testing!!!

My cramps have pretty much gone away but I woke up this morning with slight back pain and feeling sick...

I keep waking up early too and not being able to fall back asleep...i was actually going to ask you about it but thought it was just me..I was up at 2am, 4am, and 7am i think...and it takes me forever to fall asleep, just to wake up again..lol I already have issues with sleeping anyway but it seems to have gotten worse...

i can't get comfortable in bed and my boobs hurts if I lay on my side...I go from happy, to sad, to angry, and then back to normal in about 10 minutes...lol It's driving me crazy as well as hubby i'm sure...

it makes me feel better though that the cramps have gone away...that means its not from AF coming early and hopefully bc of implantation :happydance:


----------



## Alexapoo

OMG, I am so having the same darned lack of sleep! But I am not even PUPO yet! Saturday is the day ladies...To those of you cramping: cramping 8 days before AF sounds promising to me! Visualize IMPLANTATION.


----------



## raf-wife

im 4 days late mrssunshine but thats not unusual for me i often skip a cycle i dont always ovulate and have scarring on my fallopian tubes so the eggs dont travel through, clinic had me do a test anyway before i start my tablets tommorrow x


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> flake-y how are you we may be cycling together now ive been delayed x

I'm doing great, af will be here a week on Monday so I start injections then, How about you, do you know what date you will be starting yet?


----------



## avenna

Oh hopefully hopefully you've both implanted. Are u both testin on the same day asweel?!

RAF wife, glad you're getting started. One way or another. Good way of thinkin though. Obviously you've got a very clear head.
AFM I am honestly sick&tired of the whole thing now. I'm only 4 days into injection and I hate it. Everyday I wake up and dread havin to do it. 
Really want to just give up. I really don't want to do it anymore. 
Wish my husband was home so I could speak to him. Don't want to just abandon the cycle cos he's got all his hopes on it.
I hate it so much. 
X


----------



## Kristin83

avenna said:


> Oh hopefully hopefully you've both implanted. Are u both testin on the same day asweel?!
> 
> RAF wife, glad you're getting started. One way or another. Good way of thinkin though. Obviously you've got a very clear head.
> AFM I am honestly sick&tired of the whole thing now. I'm only 4 days into injection and I hate it. Everyday I wake up and dread havin to do it.
> Really want to just give up. I really don't want to do it anymore.
> Wish my husband was home so I could speak to him. Don't want to just abandon the cycle cos he's got all his hopes on it.
> I hate it so much.
> X

Don't give up! It gets easier as you get further into the cycle :hugs: I'm not saying it was easy, there were days I felt the same way but I kept going and will hopefully have my :bfp: next week.

If u need help/advice/anything u can PM me :flower: I'm always on here!


----------



## Kristin83

So it's almost 1am and i'm wide awake!!! And it doesn't seem like there is a chance I'm going to fall back to sleep...I have to be up to go to work in just over 2 hours :( I don't know what is going on with me lol but it's really annoying!

I hope everyone else is ok and getting some sleep! :)


----------



## raf-wife

avenna said:


> Oh hopefully hopefully you've both implanted. Are u both testin on the same day asweel?!
> 
> RAF wife, glad you're getting started. One way or another. Good way of thinkin though. Obviously you've got a very clear head.
> AFM I am honestly sick&tired of the whole thing now. I'm only 4 days into injection and I hate it. Everyday I wake up and dread havin to do it.
> Really want to just give up. I really don't want to do it anymore.
> Wish my husband was home so I could speak to him. Don't want to just abandon the cycle cos he's got all his hopes on it.
> I hate it so much.
> X

oh sweetie im sorry your feeling this way im sure kristin is right and it will get easier for you, i do hope so, when does your husband get home hun x :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

Kristin83 said:


> So it's almost 1am and i'm wide awake!!! And it doesn't seem like there is a chance I'm going to fall back to sleep...I have to be up to go to work in just over 2 hours :( I don't know what is going on with me lol but it's really annoying!
> 
> I hope everyone else is ok and getting some sleep! :)

you must be really tired hunny hopefully you will be able to get some sleep tonight x :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

Flake-y said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> flake-y how are you we may be cycling together now ive been delayed x
> 
> I'm doing great, af will be here a week on Monday so I start injections then, How about you, do you know what date you will be starting yet?Click to expand...

it should be here by 31st jan hun x


----------



## yellowbell

Hi ladies,

DH and I are on the queue for ICSI in April and I'm so excited (and scared!) to get it done. 
It is very inspiring to read through the experiences you're writing here. The ICSI process is definitely not a walk in the park but I'm sure it will be all worth it once we see our bundle(s) of joy in our arms 

:dust: to us all.


----------



## raf-wife

hi yellowbell welcome x

Omg what a morning i have had such a run around our prescription hadnt been left out for us last night so had to go back to the clinic at 7.30 this morning, there pharmacy wasnt open so left there at 8.15 rushed dd to school and then went to the pharmacy only to be told after 40 mins waiting that they dont have any provera in stock, so drove to the next pharmacy waited whilst bursting for a wee and after about 20 mins got my prescription 7 tablets for almost £35 ($56) nearly ran out of petrol on the way home and then when i finally got home i couldnt find my house keys, anyway that was my exciting morning hope everyone else has a better one, feel much better now ive had a good moan xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

avenna said:


> Oh hopefully hopefully you've both implanted. Are u both testin on the same day asweel?!
> 
> RAF wife, glad you're getting started. One way or another. Good way of thinkin though. Obviously you've got a very clear head.
> AFM I am honestly sick&tired of the whole thing now. I'm only 4 days into injection and I hate it. Everyday I wake up and dread havin to do it.
> Really want to just give up. I really don't want to do it anymore.
> Wish my husband was home so I could speak to him. Don't want to just abandon the cycle cos he's got all his hopes on it.
> I hate it so much.
> X


It does get better honestly, i too was sick of my alarm going off every morning so that i could stick needles into myself, but you just need to focus on the possible outcome :hugs:

kristen you must be absolutely knackered, i managed to go back to sleep this morning after hubby went to work, but still waking up about 3 times through the night. Glad i'm not the only one with mood swings, think hubby is getting fed up of me :dohh:

yellowbell good luck

rafwife - sounds like a really crappy morning!! hope the rest of the day goes more smoothly!

afm, nothing to report, bored of waiting already, my cramps seem to be less frequent now, so i'm thinking it was just the shock my body had when my eggs were removed, think the consultatnt must have been a bit rough with me :wacko: I'm feeling tired, and have nice circles under my eyes, but never mind, sure its just the progesterone making me feel like that

hope everyone is doing ok
:hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

I am very tired, nauseous, back is killing me, and really down today :( I hate this wait!


----------



## raf-wife

Kristin83 said:


> I am very tired, nauseous, back is killing me, and really down today :( I hate this wait!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

Raf-Wife---wow you had a crazy morning!! I'm glad u finally got your prescription :)

I'm sorry for ranting so much girls! i appreciate you all listening...lol

today was my first day back to work after almost a week...within an hour my back was killing me more that it was before and i left after 5 hours feeling sick and lightheaded..yay

mrssunshine, r u going to work the day of your blood test? i swapped my days so I'm off that day (wednesday) to work another day that week....i dont want to find out my results at work, especially if i'm not pregnant...i think that would be too hard...instead I think i'm gonna spend the day at hubbys grandparents house...nice, cozy, and comfy :)

As for now, I'm off to take a nice long nap in my warm bed (its freezing here!!)

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Flake-y

avenna said:


> Oh hopefully hopefully you've both implanted. Are u both testin on the same day asweel?!
> 
> RAF wife, glad you're getting started. One way or another. Good way of thinkin though. Obviously you've got a very clear head.
> AFM I am honestly sick&tired of the whole thing now. I'm only 4 days into injection and I hate it. Everyday I wake up and dread havin to do it.
> Really want to just give up. I really don't want to do it anymore.
> Wish my husband was home so I could speak to him. Don't want to just abandon the cycle cos he's got all his hopes on it.
> I hate it so much.
> X

Sorry you're having such a tough time, keep at it, it's hard but will hopefully be worth it in the end!!!


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> Flake-y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> flake-y how are you we may be cycling together now ive been delayed x
> 
> I'm doing great, af will be here a week on Monday so I start injections then, How about you, do you know what date you will be starting yet?Click to expand...
> 
> it should be here by 31st jan hun xClick to expand...

Same day as mine! We will be cycle buddies it seems :thumbup:

What meds will you be on? I will be taking menopur, then I think cetrotide. And I think it's crinone gel after ET, not sure I know what that is though!


----------



## Flake-y

I've just googled crinone gel & apparently it's progesterone gel. So now I know!


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi
So, had my egg retrieval today - was very nervous this morning but happily I didn't feel anything at all. Didn't remember anything after about 2 mins from when they put the drip thing in my hand - next thing I knew I was back in the recovery room - wish all the procedures we go through could be like that!

Anyway they got 18 eggs (!!) which was a bit of a shock (I was expecting about 9) although I did have loads of follicles so I am expecting that quite a few of those retrieved will be immature. Just hope there are some decent ones and that they fertilise ok -will find out tomorrow, so fingers crossed..

Anyway the downside of that number of eggs is that I am at risk of OHSS so am a bit worried about that. They gave me some tablets to try and reduce the effects so will just have to see how I get on. 

Flake-y - exciting that you will be starting soon.. Are you on the short protocol? Just wondered, as your meds are the exact same as what I have been taking. Are you using GCRM by any chance? That's where I am, they have been really good so far.

Not long to go for you now either raf-wife!

Px


----------



## Kristin83

I'm glad your retrieval went well Polly :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

Flake-y said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flake-y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> flake-y how are you we may be cycling together now ive been delayed x
> 
> I'm doing great, af will be here a week on Monday so I start injections then, How about you, do you know what date you will be starting yet?Click to expand...
> 
> it should be here by 31st jan hun xClick to expand...
> 
> Same day as mine! We will be cycle buddies it seems :thumbup:
> 
> What meds will you be on? I will be taking menopur, then I think cetrotide. And I think it's crinone gel after ET, not sure I know what that is though!Click to expand...

hi hun same day thats great, im going to be taking gonal f, then adding cetrotide on day 7 trigger is ovitrelle and im having crinone gel too its in a tube instead of pessaries x


----------



## raf-wife

Pollydoodle said:


> Hi
> So, had my egg retrieval today - was very nervous this morning but happily I didn't feel anything at all. Didn't remember anything after about 2 mins from when they put the drip thing in my hand - next thing I knew I was back in the recovery room - wish all the procedures we go through could be like that!
> 
> Anyway they got 18 eggs (!!) which was a bit of a shock (I was expecting about 9) although I did have loads of follicles so I am expecting that quite a few of those retrieved will be immature. Just hope there are some decent ones and that they fertilise ok -will find out tomorrow, so fingers crossed..
> 
> Anyway the downside of that number of eggs is that I am at risk of OHSS so am a bit worried about that. They gave me some tablets to try and reduce the effects so will just have to see how I get on.
> 
> Flake-y - exciting that you will be starting soon.. Are you on the short protocol? Just wondered, as your meds are the exact same as what I have been taking. Are you using GCRM by any chance? That's where I am, they have been really good so far.
> 
> Not long to go for you now either raf-wife!
> 
> Px



excellent news polly im glad it all went smoothly for you chick and hope you have some nice big eggs there, out of 18 im sure you will, i have heard you should up your water intake to 3 ltrs a day for ohss, i know im high risk of getting it and im not very good with my fluid intake so ive been buying the 2 ltr bottles from the supermarket and making sure ive drank it all, when i start stimms i will have 1 and half a day im sure you know this though and the tablets will sort you out, cant wait for your fert report :hugs::hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

i have just been catching up with the updates if anything is wrong or you want anything adding let me know :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

good luck today alexa x:flower:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Fab news polly! Hope fertilisation goes well xx


----------



## Pollydoodle

Thanks everyone - so, the clinic just called - 15 eggs have fertilised!! We are obviously delighted with that, I was hoping for about 9 or 10 at best. Was also terrified that none would fertilise and that would be our problem (we are 'unexplained' so I keep thinking that this process will show up what our problem actually is). Still quite sore from yesterday so trying to just take it easy and drink lots of water (thanks rafwife).

So still don't know about the quality and obviously quite a number of them may fall away but it's a good number to be starting from and hopefully we will get one or two decent embies, fingers crossed! 

Kirstin and Mrs Sunshine, hope you are both well and that the wait isn't driving you round the bend too much.

Good luck with your transfer today Alexa, thinking of you

Px


----------



## raf-wife

:happydance:woo hoo polly fantastic x


----------



## Flake-y

Pollydoodle said:


> Hi
> Flake-y - exciting that you will be starting soon.. Are you on the short protocol? Just wondered, as your meds are the exact same as what I have been taking. Are you using GCRM by any chance? That's where I am, they have been really good so far.
> 
> Px

Hi Polly, fantastic news on your fertilised eggs! That's a really good amount!

Yes, I am at the GCRM, and on the short protocol, antagonist (or something) I think it's called! Did you take metformin? That's what I'm taking just now, cause I have mild PCOS & have high AMH, they say I'm at risk of OHSS.

It's good to meet others at the GCRM! So will they go to blasto for you? Sounds like you'll prob get a lot of frosties!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Fantastic news polly! That's a lot of eggs, hopefully you'll be able to have some frozen too xx

I'm going crazy waiting swaying from being a little positive to being completely negative, have been having few af pains today, and a full feeling where my uterus is, this is a bad sign as I always get this before af arrives


----------



## Pollydoodle

Thanks Jo. No I didn't take metformin as my AMH was apparently normal (17.9) although I did have loads of follicles (about 23 on a natural cycle when I got my ovarian assessment) so I am now wondering if I might have mild PCOS and whether it might have been better for me to have taken the metformin after all. Given the number of eggs I had collected, I am now at risk of OHSS so am just hoping that nothing appears.

Was feeling really positive this morning given the number of fertilised eggs, now starting to worry that none of them will develop and they will all be rubbish quality etc! Seems that as soon as you get over one hurdle, there is then another one to worry about! Anyway will hear from the clinic on Monday. 

Would be great if we could get one or more to freeze but will have to wait and see how they develop. At the moment they are aiming to take some to day 5, all being well.

Have found everyone at GCRM to be really helpful and very nice to deal with, so you will be in good hands. I didn't really have any side effects from those meds either (apart from bloating and discomfort but that was due to the number of follicles) so I'm sure you will be fine too.

Mrs Sunshine, try not to worry - easier said than done I know. Have read a few surveys about early pg symptoms etc and one of the most common symptoms was feeling like AF was coming so just try and think positive if you can!

Px


----------



## Kristin83

That's great news Polly!! Im so happy that so many fertilized!:dance:

I'm feeling exactly the same way mrssunshine!! Full feeling around uterus (I've had that feeling for a few days) light cramps, but I have been sooo sick to my stomach for the last 3 days...to the point it makes me not want to eat anything that has a strong smell...I'm having a hard time staying positive too but it's not over till they tell u! Only a few more days till testing!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Feeling sick is a good symptom, r u waiting til we'd to test? I seriously do feel like I'm going mad, this is the worst 2wk wait ever!

Really hope we get our bfp's, don't wanna go through this again :cry:
Xx


----------



## Alexapoo

Been away for awhile quietly stressing. Transfer today went "perfect" and I had 4 "great quality" embryos and those 4 were put back in. The other 3 are going to see if they go to blast to freeze, but they are growing "on the slow side," I don't think they will, but one never knows. I didn't ask about grading, just quoting my doctor. I have a picture of my quads lol, hoping only for twins though. I always thought I'd have twins with this IVF! I hope. 

Krisitn, I think your pregnant. Don't stress too much! Easier said than done, I know.

Rafwife, how are you?

Polly, your embies are very promising, even frozen ones for later I am thinking!

mrssunshine: when's your beta?


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> Feeling sick is a good symptom, r u waiting til we'd to test? I seriously do feel like I'm going mad, this is the worst 2wk wait ever!
> 
> Really hope we get our bfp's, don't wanna go through this again :cry:
> Xx

I am trying really hard to wait till wednesday....i am petrified of getting a negative result....are you going to work the day you go in for your bloodwork? are you going to test early? I decided to take off so I'm not at work if I get a :bfn:

I feel the same way about having to go through it again....my hubby told me the other day about how proud he is of me for going through this for us and if it was him he didnt know if he would have been able to....but i dont know if i could do it again...I would in the end because I want kids soooo bad it would be really hard...Stay positive :flower:



Alexapoo said:


> Been away for awhile quietly stressing. Transfer today went "perfect" and I had 4 "great quality" embryos and those 4 were put back in. The other 3 are going to see if they go to blast to freeze, but they are growing "on the slow side," I don't think they will, but one never knows. I didn't ask about grading, just quoting my doctor. I have a picture of my quads lol, hoping only for twins though. I always thought I'd have twins with this IVF! I hope.
> 
> Krisitn, I think your pregnant. Don't stress too much! Easier said than done, I know.
> 
> Rafwife, how are you?
> 
> Polly, your embies are very promising, even frozen ones for later I am thinking!
> 
> mrssunshine: when's your beta?

Alexa, I'm so happy your transfer went well :happydance: and hopefully you have a few to freeze :)

Thanks for saying it so straightforward! lol it made me laugh to hear you say it that way...a woman at work is convinced that I am too


----------



## raf-wife

:happydance:wow alexa pupo with four embies thats amazing chick :hugs:

AFM im feeling much happier in myself now ive started the tablets at least im doing something now instead of just waiting, i dont know if its the tablets but i have had hot flushes on and off all day and lower backache a few strong cramps too something must be happening x


----------



## Alexapoo

Oh good rafwife:progress to AF.....I can't wait to see your BFP.

Kristin: I hope I didn't sound blunt or mean, I didn't mean to as I truly think you are pregnant from all your symptoms! Beta in 5 more days? WHy sooooo long??? Ughhhh


----------



## Kristin83

Alexapoo said:



> Oh good rafwife:progress to AF.....I can't wait to see your BFP.
> 
> Kristin: I hope I didn't sound blunt or mean, I didn't mean to as I truly think you are pregnant from all your symptoms! Beta in 5 more days? WHy sooooo long??? Ughhhh

Alexa, I didn't think you were being rude at all!! It made me laugh in a good way, most people are telling oh you never know I guess to help me not get my hopes up so it was so nice to hear that and think, maybe your right! I'm trying so hard not to get excited just in case I'm not. It seems like forever but I've already waited 5 days since the transfer (and 10 since the retrieval) so I guess it won't kill me lol


----------



## Alexapoo

Ok good and stop googling! I know you are. LOL Try and do something to get your mind off of things. Give those blasties some of that blood circulation, it's all going to your head he he 

I myself am trying to think of what to do to keep my mind off of things and I'm coming up with nothing as I have been off work 17 days.....I really hate that the day implantation may start is when I will be going back to work...boo! I have pretty much done everything that normally "keeps my mind off of things" the last 17 days and I am at a blank. Wish i wasn't so broke.


----------



## Kristin83

Hubby already "yelled" at me..lol..for googling too much so now im left to talk to a woman at work who recently had twins...she is the one that thinks i am pregnant, that it will be twins, and be a boy and a girl..I'm in the same boat...I was fine while I was off but once in got back to work I started thinking more, and getting more down about it...I think it's bc I got so used to being in bed, sleeping whenever I wanted and now I'm tired lol my mind wanders a lot when I'm tired!


----------



## Alexapoo

I am opposite! My mind wanders when i am not tired, so the good part of work will be keeping busy. It's rough though: 12 hour night shift! Stressful and busy first 6 hours too. I can't wait till your beta! Then your worry will turn to other things and it will keep going and changing as that is what being a mother does to you!


----------



## Kristin83

Alexapoo said:


> I am opposite! My mind wanders when i am not tired, so the good part of work will be keeping busy. It's rough though: 12 hour night shift! Stressful and busy first 6 hours too. I can't wait till your beta! Then your worry will turn to other things and it will keep going and changing as that is what being a mother does to you!

Wow I can't imagine working overnight all the time! I did it a few times and it killed me for the rest of the week! 

I can't wait for the test either :) 3 days until wednesday! :happydance:

Did they tell you yet how many froze Alexa? My clinic called me the next day to let me know...I hope they froze :)


----------



## mrssunshine78

hi ladies, hope you're all well

excited for u kristen in a few days you'll know :happydance:

i'm so negative at the moment, i seriously don't think its worked, i just want to be put out of my misery now :cry::cry:

hope everyone else is feelin better xxx


----------



## Kristin83

Why do you feel like it didnt work? do you have any symptoms? From everything i hear most early pregnancy symptoms feel pretty much the same as before AF comes...dont give up! :flower:

Today I had a massive bout of nausea that made me feel like i was going to puke or pass out and had to go sit down

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Alexapoo

Kristin83 said:


> Alexapoo said:
> 
> 
> I am opposite! My mind wanders when i am not tired, so the good part of work will be keeping busy. It's rough though: 12 hour night shift! Stressful and busy first 6 hours too. I can't wait till your beta! Then your worry will turn to other things and it will keep going and changing as that is what being a mother does to you!
> 
> Wow I can't imagine working overnight all the time! I did it a few times and it killed me for the rest of the week!
> 
> I can't wait for the test either :) 3 days until wednesday! :happydance:
> 
> Did they tell you yet how many froze Alexa? My clinic called me the next day to let me know...I hope they froze :)Click to expand...

I know, now it's only 3 days! It sure is flying! I know you don't think so LOL!!! They probably won't tell me until tomorrow as they will be blasts tomorrow (hopefully) as I had a 3 day transfer (norm for his clinic). How many of yours froze? I forgot, sorry!


----------



## Alexapoo

Alexapoo said:


> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexapoo said:
> 
> 
> I am opposite! My mind wanders when i am not tired, so the good part of work will be keeping busy. It's rough though: 12 hour night shift! Stressful and busy first 6 hours too. I can't wait till your beta! Then your worry will turn to other things and it will keep going and changing as that is what being a mother does to you!
> 
> Wow I can't imagine working overnight all the time! I did it a few times and it killed me for the rest of the week!
> 
> I can't wait for the test either :) 3 days until wednesday! :happydance:
> 
> Did they tell you yet how many froze Alexa? My clinic called me the next day to let me know...I hope they froze :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know, now it's only 3 days! It sure is flying! I know you don't think so LOL!!! They probably won't tell me until tomorrow as they will be blasts tomorrow (hopefully) as I had a 3 day transfer (norm for his clinic). How many of yours froze? I forgot, sorry!Click to expand...




Kristin83 said:


> Why do you feel like it didnt work? do you have any symptoms? From everything i hear most early pregnancy symptoms feel pretty much the same as before AF comes...dont give up! :flower:
> 
> Today I had a massive bout of nausea that made me feel like i was going to puke or pass out and had to go sit down
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?

Oh man Kristin, you sure are having some early symptoms like mad! Must be twins!

Mrssunshine: it isn't over till it's over. I will just share with you that all my pregnancies had ZERO symptoms until a week after AF went missing! I felt no different. Everyone is sooooo different. Symptoms or not does not mean you are NOT pregnant. Even each pregnancy can be different witht he same person. Keep positive!


----------



## Kristin83

Alexapoo said:


> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexapoo said:
> 
> 
> I am opposite! My mind wanders when i am not tired, so the good part of work will be keeping busy. It's rough though: 12 hour night shift! Stressful and busy first 6 hours too. I can't wait till your beta! Then your worry will turn to other things and it will keep going and changing as that is what being a mother does to you!
> 
> Wow I can't imagine working overnight all the time! I did it a few times and it killed me for the rest of the week!
> 
> I can't wait for the test either :) 3 days until wednesday! :happydance:
> 
> Did they tell you yet how many froze Alexa? My clinic called me the next day to let me know...I hope they froze :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know, now it's only 3 days! It sure is flying! I know you don't think so LOL!!! They probably won't tell me until tomorrow as they will be blasts tomorrow (hopefully) as I had a 3 day transfer (norm for his clinic). How many of yours froze? I forgot, sorry!Click to expand...

Actually at this point it feels like its going by pretty fast! the next 2 days at work will fly bc of what is going on there and Wednesday I'm off, but i'm sure I will be a nervous wreck all day lol

I had 10 to begin with, 2 transfered and 4 high enough quality to freeze :) I hope when they call you they tell you all of yours froze...its nice to think that the next time around I wont have to go through the whole long process again :)


----------



## Kristin83

Alexapoo said:


> Alexapoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexapoo said:
> 
> 
> I am opposite! My mind wanders when i am not tired, so the good part of work will be keeping busy. It's rough though: 12 hour night shift! Stressful and busy first 6 hours too. I can't wait till your beta! Then your worry will turn to other things and it will keep going and changing as that is what being a mother does to you!
> 
> Wow I can't imagine working overnight all the time! I did it a few times and it killed me for the rest of the week!
> 
> I can't wait for the test either :) 3 days until wednesday! :happydance:
> 
> Did they tell you yet how many froze Alexa? My clinic called me the next day to let me know...I hope they froze :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know, now it's only 3 days! It sure is flying! I know you don't think so LOL!!! They probably won't tell me until tomorrow as they will be blasts tomorrow (hopefully) as I had a 3 day transfer (norm for his clinic). How many of yours froze? I forgot, sorry!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> Why do you feel like it didnt work? do you have any symptoms? From everything i hear most early pregnancy symptoms feel pretty much the same as before AF comes...dont give up! :flower:
> 
> Today I had a massive bout of nausea that made me feel like i was going to puke or pass out and had to go sit down
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man Kristin, you sure are having some early symptoms like mad! Must be twins!
> 
> Mrssunshine: it isn't over till it's over. I will just share with you that all my pregnancies had ZERO symptoms until a week after AF went missing! I felt no different. Everyone is sooooo different. Symptoms or not does not mean you are NOT pregnant. Even each pregnancy can be different witht he same person. Keep positive!Click to expand...

My mother had very early morning sickness (by the end of week 2/beginning of week 3) and i heard some study was done that said women usually have the same kind of morning sickness their mothers did! And a woman I work with had twins and she said thats she definetly thinks I am bc of the way I feel...Another new symptom today is a tightness in my uterus and occasional sharp twinges...along with constipation for the last few days (Sorry if TMI)


----------



## raf-wife

mrssunshine78 said:


> hi ladies, hope you're all well
> 
> excited for u kristen in a few days you'll know :happydance:
> 
> i'm so negative at the moment, i seriously don't think its worked, i just want to be put out of my misery now :cry::cry:
> 
> hope everyone else is feelin better xxx

mrs s i didnt have any sickness tiredness achy boobs etc with dd until i was 6 weeks and i was definatly looking out for it because i was trying for a baby infact i didnt get any other signs all the way through all i did get was sickness from 6 weeks to about 12 weeks and spotting on and off x:hugs:


----------



## DaisyJump

Hi all.
Just checking in really. Im so far behind with everyones up dates. Hope everyones doing ok.
Ive finally come on so that relieved a bit of tension. Feelin a bit happier.
Week 1 of injections down and im still here! Ploddin along xxx


----------



## Alexapoo

[/QUOTE]
My mother had very early morning sickness (by the end of week 2/beginning of week 3) and i heard some study was done that said women usually have the same kind of morning sickness their mothers did! And a woman I work with had twins and she said thats she definetly thinks I am bc of the way I feel...Another new symptom today is a tightness in my uterus and occasional sharp twinges...along with constipation for the last few days (Sorry if TMI)[/QUOTE]

Oh I so know your pregnant with all those crazy symptoms with multiples...just m y opinion, but wow!


----------



## Alexapoo

DaisyJump said:


> Hi all.
> Just checking in really. Im so far behind with everyones up dates. Hope everyones doing ok.
> Ive finally come on so that relieved a bit of tension. Feelin a bit happier.
> Week 1 of injections down and im still here! Ploddin along xxx

I know how that goes! I too, stayed away when I was really contemplative. Just do what you have to do to get through!


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> Hi all.
> Just checking in really. Im so far behind with everyones up dates. Hope everyones doing ok.
> Ive finally come on so that relieved a bit of tension. Feelin a bit happier.
> Week 1 of injections down and im still here! Ploddin along xxx

i was wondering how your getting on, im glad your feeling better, alexa is right do what you need to do and were here when you need us x:hugs:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi

Nice to have you back Daisy, hope you are doing ok.

Rafwife, glad that things are starting to happen for you now.

Mrs Sunshine, I am sorry that you are feeling negative at the moment, I think I will be like that too when I am (hopefully) on the 2ww as I am usually negative about these things anyway and don't like to get my hopes up. BUT it sounds like you have no reason to be negative at the moment - it is still very early days and plenty of people don't get any symptoms to speak of for the first few weeks. Everyone is different so just hang in there. When are you due to test? Fingers crossed for you.

Kristin, you are testing on Wednesday then? That seems to have come round really quickly. All the best for you too x 

As for me, the clinic called this morning - of my 15 fertilised eggs they said that 7 are looking really good, 3 are really good (but slightly less so than the 7), 1 is ok and 4 are not too good. Its funny how you start off with a big number then it starts getting whittled down more and more....Anyway today is day 3 so they are holding off and hoping for some blastos for transfer on day 5, on Wednesday. I am scared that they will all disintegrate into nothing tomorrow but hopefully that won't happen...
So, I am hoping for one good one to go back in, and a couple (or more) to freeze (hopefully).

Flake-y what's happening with you?

Take care all
Px


----------



## mrssunshine78

polly that sounds really good, and i'm sure you'll get some nice blasto's, sounds like they'll have plenty to choose from, will you have 1 or 2 transferred?

test date is supposed to be 31st, but don't think i'll be able to wait that long, so maybe friday, which is 2 wks from egg collection. Feeling slightly better today, still don't think its worked, had some brown cm this morning, which nearly made me cry :cry: also had really bad pain at 430 this morning, but that subsided after about 10 mins, just before i got up to get paracetamol. having more af type pains still.

kristen, i seriously think that you must be preg, or else mother nature is being a real bitch with you!! if i was you i'd be so tempted to test in the morning!!

raf wife, how are you, any sign of af yet?

glad you're ok daisy, i felt like i was just plodding when i was down reggin, just kind of waiting for the next step :hugs:

how r u doing alexa? hope your embies are snuggling in well

:hugs:


----------



## DaisyJump

Oh had a perfect weekend was really happy and positive but back to being low again.
Husband rang earlier and hes totally gutted that he cant be here so i felt really bad for crying. Especially as he cant do anything. Although he did sayhis deployment might end earlier so he mite be hone earlier. Fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

:hugs: awww don't feel bad for crying, this really is such an emotional time, i do really feel for you not having your hubby there


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> polly that sounds really good, and i'm sure you'll get some nice blasto's, sounds like they'll have plenty to choose from, will you have 1 or 2 transferred?
> 
> test date is supposed to be 31st, but don't think i'll be able to wait that long, so maybe friday, which is 2 wks from egg collection. Feeling slightly better today, still don't think its worked, had some brown cm this morning, which nearly made me cry :cry: also had really bad pain at 430 this morning, but that subsided after about 10 mins, just before i got up to get paracetamol. having more af type pains still.
> 
> kristen, i seriously think that you must be preg, or else mother nature is being a real bitch with you!! if i was you i'd be so tempted to test in the morning!!
> 
> raf wife, how are you, any sign of af yet?
> 
> glad you're ok daisy, i felt like i was just plodding when i was down reggin, just kind of waiting for the next step :hugs:
> 
> how r u doing alexa? hope your embies are snuggling in well
> 
> :hugs:

Mrssunshine, I'm glad u r feeling better today but like Polly said everyone is different so don't think your out till they tell u...how interesting would it be if I got a :bfn: after having all this symptoms all week and u got a :bfp:? U never know, but stay positive! I'm finding it hard today too bc I'm at work.. it's really hard when I'm here bc I chose to tell a bung of my friends about it so they are all asking me how i feel when I try not to think about it lol

I can't wait to find out but I really don't want to test early...and I'm so nervous about going wedneesday too...I mean I do but I'm so scared to see that negative like I have every month the last 2 years...so I'll wait...but if I get a positive I'm going to poas just to see that positive come up for once! Lol otherwise I am still horribly constipated (once again sorry if tmi) and have been drinking more water and eating extra fiber in the hopes that helps..I don't know what else to so as I don't know what's safe to take....

I hope everyone is doing well :-D


----------



## mrssunshine78

i went back to work today, hoped it would be a distraction, but i too was working with the people who know i've been having ivf, so they were asking, and also making sure i didn't lift anything. I find it really hard at work cos i work in the pathology lab where we do all the blood testing, so this morning i had all the ivf bloods coming through, plus the antenatal screens, so i really have no escape from it at all :cry:

i can understand you not wanting to test early, i feel the same, after 3 and half yrs of so many :bfn: i just can't bare to see another. They don't do beta's routinely in the uk, so i have to poas at home :wacko: i haven't used the test they gave me though, earliest i'll test is friday

have you tried dried prunes or apricots for constipation, i've had it since egg collection, and i'm usually very regular (tmi :blush:)

xx


----------



## Kristin83

Wow that would make it so much harder to see that...I work at home depot so I don't have to worry about all that, I work with mostly men...lol

I have to get prunes I think or maybe raisins...I think I'll go to the grocery store after work


----------



## Alexapoo

Kristin83 said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> polly that sounds really good, and i'm sure you'll get some nice blasto's, sounds like they'll have plenty to choose from, will you have 1 or 2 transferred?
> 
> test date is supposed to be 31st, but don't think i'll be able to wait that long, so maybe friday, which is 2 wks from egg collection. Feeling slightly better today, still don't think its worked, had some brown cm this morning, which nearly made me cry :cry: also had really bad pain at 430 this morning, but that subsided after about 10 mins, just before i got up to get paracetamol. having more af type pains still.
> 
> kristen, i seriously think that you must be preg, or else mother nature is being a real bitch with you!! if i was you i'd be so tempted to test in the morning!!
> 
> raf wife, how are you, any sign of af yet?
> 
> glad you're ok daisy, i felt like i was just plodding when i was down reggin, just kind of waiting for the next step :hugs:
> 
> how r u doing alexa? hope your embies are snuggling in well
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Mrssunshine, I'm glad u r feeling better today but like Polly said everyone is different so don't think your out till they tell u...how interesting would it be if I got a :bfn: after having all this symptoms all week and u got a :bfp:? U never know, but stay positive! I'm finding it hard today too bc I'm at work.. it's really hard when I'm here bc I chose to tell a bung of my friends about it so they are all asking me how i feel when I try not to think about it lol
> 
> I can't wait to find out but I really don't want to test early...and I'm so nervous about going wedneesday too...I mean I do but I'm so scared to see that negative like I have every month the last 2 years...so I'll wait...but if I get a positive I'm going to poas just to see that positive come up for once! Lol otherwise I am still horribly constipated (once again sorry if tmi) and have been drinking more water and eating extra fiber in the hopes that helps..I don't know what else to so as I don't know what's safe to take....
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well :-DClick to expand...

You can take a stool softener twice daily called Docusate (Colace)-it's harmless, ask your doc when you see him. It helps a great deal. Also, eat Activia yogurt. 

Mrsunshine, that brown spotting sounds like implantation. This is what I had at first before it turned reddish and then went away. I was really down too, but then when AF never came I was pleasantly surprised. Cramps and all! I also read somewhere online a while back that implantation bleeding was most likely to be brown. Don't know where. 

Rafwife: not long before stims start! Next week!

AFM: off to doctor in a few hours for progesterone as I told doc my PIO do not hurt at all and wondered if they were getting to the muscle (i have extra padding lol) so they will measure levels and he gave me Crinone gel also to try time being. Today embies are blasts in my uterus (hopefully not all 4) and the 3 in the lab perhaps; I should know if they made it to freeze today too.


----------



## Kristin83

Alexapoo said:


> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> polly that sounds really good, and i'm sure you'll get some nice blasto's, sounds like they'll have plenty to choose from, will you have 1 or 2 transferred?
> 
> test date is supposed to be 31st, but don't think i'll be able to wait that long, so maybe friday, which is 2 wks from egg collection. Feeling slightly better today, still don't think its worked, had some brown cm this morning, which nearly made me cry :cry: also had really bad pain at 430 this morning, but that subsided after about 10 mins, just before i got up to get paracetamol. having more af type pains still.
> 
> kristen, i seriously think that you must be preg, or else mother nature is being a real bitch with you!! if i was you i'd be so tempted to test in the morning!!
> 
> raf wife, how are you, any sign of af yet?
> 
> glad you're ok daisy, i felt like i was just plodding when i was down reggin, just kind of waiting for the next step :hugs:
> 
> how r u doing alexa? hope your embies are snuggling in well
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Mrssunshine, I'm glad u r feeling better today but like Polly said everyone is different so don't think your out till they tell u...how interesting would it be if I got a :bfn: after having all this symptoms all week and u got a :bfp:? U never know, but stay positive! I'm finding it hard today too bc I'm at work.. it's really hard when I'm here bc I chose to tell a bung of my friends about it so they are all asking me how i feel when I try not to think about it lol
> 
> I can't wait to find out but I really don't want to test early...and I'm so nervous about going wedneesday too...I mean I do but I'm so scared to see that negative like I have every month the last 2 years...so I'll wait...but if I get a positive I'm going to poas just to see that positive come up for once! Lol otherwise I am still horribly constipated (once again sorry if tmi) and have been drinking more water and eating extra fiber in the hopes that helps..I don't know what else to so as I don't know what's safe to take....
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well :-DClick to expand...
> 
> You can take a stool softener twice daily called Docusate (Colace)-it's harmless, ask your doc when you see him. It helps a great deal. Also, eat Activia yogurt.
> 
> Mrsunshine, that brown spotting sounds like implantation. This is what I had at first before it turned reddish and then went away. I was really down too, but then when AF never came I was pleasantly surprised. Cramps and all! I also read somewhere online a while back that implantation bleeding was most likely to be brown. Don't know where.
> 
> Rafwife: not long before stims start! Next week!
> 
> AFM: off to doctor in a few hours for progesterone as I told doc my PIO do not hurt at all and wondered if they were getting to the muscle (i have extra padding lol) so they will measure levels and he gave me Crinone gel also to try time being. Today embies are blasts in my uterus (hopefully not all 4) and the 3 in the lab perhaps; I should know if they made it to freeze today too.Click to expand...

Thanks I'll have to look for it at the store :)


----------



## mrssunshine78

yeah ive googled implantation blood and it does say pink or brown, but now i've got more and just passed a tiny brown clot, so now i'm totally unsure, i was positive and now i'm negative again, i just don't know what to do with myself :cry:


----------



## Flake-y

Pollydoodle said:


> Hi
> 
> As for me, the clinic called this morning - of my 15 fertilised eggs they said that 7 are looking really good, 3 are really good (but slightly less so than the 7), 1 is ok and 4 are not too good. Its funny how you start off with a big number then it starts getting whittled down more and more....Anyway today is day 3 so they are holding off and hoping for some blastos for transfer on day 5, on Wednesday. I am scared that they will all disintegrate into nothing tomorrow but hopefully that won't happen...
> So, I am hoping for one good one to go back in, and a couple (or more) to freeze (hopefully).
> 
> Flake-y what's happening with you?
> 
> Take care all
> Px

I'm doing fine, still on the metformin, just waiting for af to arrive before I start injections, should be here in a week.

Glad you got so many good embies, y'know, I agree with you, you think there are so many but you end up with less than you thought. I had thought of doing the egg sharing, but I was worried I might only get a few eggs, & then I'd have to gice half of them away. And if you get an odd number, the recipient gets the most! 

Lots of luck with your blasto transfer! I take it they'll only put 1 back?


----------



## Flake-y

mrssunshine78 said:


> yeah ive googled implantation blood and it does say pink or brown, but now i've got more and just passed a tiny brown clot, so now i'm totally unsure, i was positive and now i'm negative again, i just don't know what to do with myself :cry:

It sounds like implantation to me, don't give up hope yet! :thumbup:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Mrs S it could well be an implantation bleed (from what I have read, have never had it sadly!) so stay positive.

TMI but I have also been a bit constipated since egg collection, which is unusual for me - is this normal then?!

Hi Jo - yes I am only having one embryo replaced (all being well) and would hope to freeze any other good ones. I think they are quite keen on single embryo transfer at the GCRM now although at the end of the day it is our choice. (I think the embryologist at GCRM said that their statistics show a slightly decreased pregnancy rate when they put two embryos in rather than one - which is unusual, although every clinic is different. At least I think that was what he said, I spoke to him just after my egg collection so my head was still all over the place!) What are you thinking? I have always been keen just to have the one back in as although twins would be cute I am not very experienced with babies and have never been pregnant before so I think one at a time would be enough for me to deal with!


----------



## Kristin83

Polly i don't know if it's normal...for me it started about a week after the transfer

I haven't heard anything about a decrease in it working...that doesn't really seem to make sense...I wanted to have twins bc i want to have 3 or 4 kids...and seeing as insurance is covering 4 cycles we figured we would do 2 bc after those 4 tries there is no chance we could afford to pay for it


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi Kristin

I totally agree that it doesn't make sense (if that is in fact what the guy said, I may have been mistaken as was all woozy at the time). Anyway if he did say that, it is only their particular statistics (and it was marginal) and is definitely not representative of the position generally as everything else I have ever seen/heard does say that replacing two embryos will increase the chances of success. They just don't seem to do as many multiple transfers at my clinic for whatever reason.

I have just always had a bit of a fear of pregnancy/childbirth (probably doesn't help my chances of conceiving) so although I would love twins, I am starting off with just the one being transferred to see how I get on. Need to try and get my head round that first of all before I start thinking about more than one. Maybe next time! 

Px


----------



## mrssunshine78

Thanks ladies, i so hope that you're all right!!

apparently constipation is a side effect of the progesterone. My clinic only put 1 back if they're blasto, think its prob just what they do in the uk


----------



## Flake-y

Pollydoodle said:


> Hi Jo - yes I am only having one embryo replaced (all being well) and would hope to freeze any other good ones. I think they are quite keen on single embryo transfer at the GCRM now although at the end of the day it is our choice. (I think the embryologist at GCRM said that their statistics show a slightly decreased pregnancy rate when they put two embryos in rather than one - which is unusual, although every clinic is different. At least I think that was what he said, I spoke to him just after my egg collection so my head was still all over the place!) What are you thinking? I have always been keen just to have the one back in as although twins would be cute I am not very experienced with babies and have never been pregnant before so I think one at a time would be enough for me to deal with!


Yeah, they're def keen on single embryo, although we've decided that if we get to blasto, I'll have one put back, and if it's less that 5-day transfer, I'll have 2 put back. Like you said, it's our own decision ultimately.

Twins are a nice idea, but a lot of work, & I remember seeing that episode of One Born Every Minute with all the problems that go along with multiple births. I guess that's why the GCRM are so fussy about it!!

Maybe they have a decreased preg rate with 2 embryos cause they'll generally only put 2 in if the quality is poorer, ie if they can't go to blasto? Then the pregnacy rate would be poorer anyway. I read online that with blastos the pregnancy rate is 60-70% which is really good!!! Makes me feel a bit better!


----------



## Alexapoo

mrssunshine78 said:


> yeah ive googled implantation blood and it does say pink or brown, but now i've got more and just passed a tiny brown clot, so now i'm totally unsure, i was positive and now i'm negative again, i just don't know what to do with myself :cry:

Awww, chin up! I know it is scary, but also remember that bleeding/spotting is sooo common in early pregnancy. Brown in my opinion is GOOD. It means it's OLD blood, not fresh. Na d even if fresh, no worries, you have 2 embies in there that could be implanting at different times. Boy, do I have to remember this myself later if it happens! I know it is sooooo easy to freak out hun. Keep up the hope.:hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

mrssunshine78 said:


> raf wife, how are you, any sign of af yet?

i have been cramping all day but not really thought too much into it yet im really tired we have been traveling for 8hrs today for dh,s grandads funeral its been a very emotional day hopefully i can post some good news soon, will catch up on everyone tommorrow x


----------



## Alexapoo

raf-wife said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> raf wife, how are you, any sign of af yet?
> 
> i have been cramping all day but not really thought too much into it yet im really tired we have been traveling for 8hrs today for dh,s grandads funeral its been a very emotional day hopefully i can post some good news soon, will catch up on everyone tommorrow xClick to expand...


Sounds good re: cramping. Sorry it was a tough day. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## raf-wife

Pollydoodle said:


> As for me, the clinic called this morning - of my 15 fertilised eggs they said that 7 are looking really good, 3 are really good (but slightly less so than the 7), 1 is ok and 4 are not too good. Its funny how you start off with a big number then it starts getting whittled down more and more....Anyway today is day 3 so they are holding off and hoping for some blastos for transfer on day 5, on Wednesday. I am scared that they will all disintegrate into nothing tomorrow but hopefully that won't happen...
> So, I am hoping for one good one to go back in, and a couple (or more) to freeze (hopefully).
> 
> 
> Px

polly it sounds like your embies are doing great, 10 that are doing really good is fantastic news and im sure you will have plenty to freeze hun good luck tommorrow x


----------



## raf-wife

good luck tommorrow kristin :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kristin83

raf-wife said:


> good luck tommorrow kristin :dust::dust::dust::dust:


Thanks! Weirdly today I don't have too much for symptoms...I don't feel anything but a little nausea...i am soooo nervous for tomorrow :-/


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristen I'm so impressed that u haven't tested yet, good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure it'll be a bfp! Xx


----------



## Kristin83

Thanks! 20 hrs and I'm shaking! :wacko:


----------



## raf-wife

Kristin83 said:


> Thanks! 20 hrs and I'm shaking! :wacko:

i can imagine and i agree bfp :thumbup: thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Yes all the best for tomorrow Kristin, we will be thinking of you. Let's get the first BFP in for our thread.

As for me I have my embryo transfer tomorrow (all being well) - eek! Hopefully won't be too bad, I read its like a smear test and I have a bit of a thing about them but I'm hoping it won't be too nasty. All feels slightly surreal!

Hope everyone else is well
Px


----------



## Kristin83

raf-wife said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> raf wife, how are you, any sign of af yet?
> 
> i have been cramping all day but not really thought too much into it yet im really tired we have been traveling for 8hrs today for dh,s grandads funeral its been a very emotional day hopefully i can post some good news soon, will catch up on everyone tommorrow xClick to expand...



I'm sorry about your husbands grandfather :cry: 

I hope today has been a better day! Have your cramps led to anything else yet? I can't wait for all the rest of you start!


----------



## Kristin83

Pollydoodle said:


> Yes all the best for tomorrow Kristin, we will be thinking of you. Let's get the first BFP in for our thread.
> 
> As for me I have my embryo transfer tomorrow (all being well) - eek! Hopefully won't be too bad, I read its like a smear test and I have a bit of a thing about them but I'm hoping it won't be too nasty. All feels slightly surreal!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well
> Px

Thank you, I hope so!!

Good luck tomorrow! It really wasn't too bad other than having a really full bladder that they push on so they can see everything...piece of cake and then you'll be pupo tomorrow!!!! :dance:

Afm, I ate a bunch of prunes yesterday, the individually packaged dried ones are really good and I happened to have them at my house already...my stomach feels much better today...besides feeling like it's going to jump right up my throat everytime I think about tomorrow! Lol panic attack!


----------



## raf-wife

Kristin83 said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> raf wife, how are you, any sign of af yet?
> 
> i have been cramping all day but not really thought too much into it yet im really tired we have been traveling for 8hrs today for dh,s grandads funeral its been a very emotional day hopefully i can post some good news soon, will catch up on everyone tommorrow xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about your husbands grandfather :cry:
> 
> I hope today has been a better day! Have your cramps led to anything else yet? I can't wait for all the rest of you start!Click to expand...

thanks kristin, nothing as of yet im sat with a hot water bottle on my stomach and im drinking fresh orange juice because ive heard it can help, i am in such a terrible mood today it must be close :haha:


----------



## DaisyJump

Oh kristen are you testin to see if your preggers tomorrow?!
Eeek so exciting. I do feel for you tho. Well done for getting this far.
Fingers crossed for a bfp!! 
Wasnt there someone else who was testing at the same time?! 
And pollydoodle good luck with the transfer tomorrow!

Xx


----------



## raf-wife

its mrssunshines turn on friday i really hope to see our first 2 bfps this week,
good luck tommorrow polly x


----------



## Flake-y

Good luck for your test tomorrow Kristen, it really sounds like it's going to be a positive!!!!

Polly, good luck for transfer, I was told that it feel similar to an IUI, which wasn't sore at all. I'm sure you'll be fine!!! This time tomorrow you will be pupo!

Raf-wife, hope af arrives soon, you've waited long enough!!! And sorry to hear about DHs grandpa.


----------



## Alexapoo

Polly? ET was sooo easy. Even easier than a pap smear. there are so many people in the room, it's hard to pay attention to any speculums, swabbing, embryologist, nurse, doctor and ultrasounds (one in and one on the abdomen, but can't remember if that's at the same time.) I was so focused on keeping still with my full bladder and the nurse pushing the ultrasound probe just above my bladder so the doctor could see when/where the embryos are places. I felt zero pain. None during or after.

Kristin: will be thinking about you tomorrow! I'm going back to work tonight and so won't see your BFP unitl late afternoon when I wake and even then you are a few hours ahead of me. Good luck girl, though I doubt you need it!


----------



## DaisyJump

Kristin howd you get on?! Dyin to see your bfp! :) x


----------



## Kristin83

Still early here...I leave for the doctor in about an hour :)


----------



## raf-wife

i just seen you had posted and thought you had your results im sure were all sat on tenterhooks with fingers crossed wishing you so much luck kristin xx


----------



## Kristin83

you guys will know before my hubby...lol he doesnt want me to tell him over the phone so I'll have to wait till he gets home from work...


----------



## raf-wife

what time is it there kristin its 11.30 am here x


----------



## Kristin83

6:30


----------



## Kristin83

i got up early bc I couldnt sleep...very nervous....and its snowing again! Another storm with up to 10" of snow....i'm so tired of this winter :wacko:


----------



## raf-wife

and i though the uk was cold x


----------



## Kristin83

its been really weird the last few years....we never got much snow but lately we have been getting hit constantly....we got a total of around 80" last year in 2 storms...shut down the state for awhile...i don't think we will get as much this year but lately its been a snow storm a week! and always on a day I have to drive to the doctor...lol


----------



## raf-wife

things always happen at the most inconvinient times dont they, are you having bloods done chick and if so do they tell you the results before you leave x


----------



## Kristin83

as far as i know, just bloods...they told me on the phone it was a beta a progesterone test...I wont know for a few hours...so hopefully by noon my time...


----------



## raf-wife

okey dokey i will keep checking in x

how are you doing now daisy x

mrs s only 2 more days now do you have to do a home test hun x

polly how are you feeling today x

alexa, flakey-y, ange, wallie, how are you all, i hope ive not missed anyone x


----------



## DaisyJump

arrrgh kristen hope hope hope its good news! didnt realise you were not in england!

hi rafwife! I a lot more positive atm. silly hormones all over the place. just had phone call off hubby so that was good. hes back in 2 weeks wooohooo :wohoo:
cant wait to see him! x


----------



## mrssunshine78

kristen i seriously don't know how you can't have tested yet!!! good luck hunny, so hope you get your bfp

raf wife, my clinic tole me to test on monday!! anyway i need to know before then, so told hubby im gonna test on saturday at least then we're both off work, and have a couple of days to let it sink in whatever the outcome. So yeah its a home test, they don't do bloods. has your af arrived yet?

daisy its good that you're feeling positive

hope everyone else is good, haven't been on as much lately cos i'm feeling very negative, and don't want my negative vibes to make anyone else negative

xx


----------



## Kristin83

I just got done at the clinic....they said they won't have the results till 3pm...6 hours!!!! They told me to go ahead and take a home test so I just went to the store...they did say my symptoms (they asked me how I've been feeling) sound good...so we'll see...I'll let u guys know in a bit :)


----------



## raf-wife

mrssunshine78 said:


> kristen i seriously don't know how you can't have tested yet!!! good luck hunny, so hope you get your bfp
> 
> raf wife, my clinic tole me to test on monday!! anyway i need to know before then, so told hubby im gonna test on saturday at least then we're both off work, and have a couple of days to let it sink in whatever the outcome. So yeah its a home test, they don't do bloods. has your af arrived yet?
> 
> daisy its good that you're feeling positive
> 
> hope everyone else is good, haven't been on as much lately cos i'm feeling very negative, and don't want my negative vibes to make anyone else negative
> 
> xx

sorry chick i dont know why i thought it was friday,
dont stay away just come on and say how you feel hun im negative too at the moment i dont think afs ever going to arrive x


----------



## raf-wife

Kristin83 said:


> I just got done at the clinic....they said they won't have the results till 3pm...6 hours!!!! They told me to go ahead and take a home test so I just went to the store...they did say my symptoms (they asked me how I've been feeling) sound good...so we'll see...I'll let u guys know in a bit :)

:test::test::test::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I was told fri by the embryologist, I think that's prob the right day, nurse told me Monday, fri is 2 wks since collection and so my ovulation day. I'm thinking I'm gonna get a bfn, I can't say why it's just the feeling I've got.

Come on kristen!


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> arrrgh kristen hope hope hope its good news! didnt realise you were not in england!
> 
> hi rafwife! I a lot more positive atm. silly hormones all over the place. just had phone call off hubby so that was good. hes back in 2 weeks wooohooo :wohoo:
> cant wait to see him! x

oh good hun, i know how it feels you just spend every minute of every day waiting for a call, last time dh was away i spent 12 weeks crying its so hard never mind adding ivf into the mix he will be home soon though hun :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

mrssunshine78 said:


> I was told fri by the embryologist, I think that's prob the right day, nurse told me Monday, fri is 2 wks since collection and so my ovulation day. I'm thinking I'm gonna get a bfn, I can't say why it's just the feeling I've got.
> 
> Come on kristen!

i think its 14 days from transfer as for the negative feelings hun i have read so many threads where people think they have a bfn only to get there BFP :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Yeah I know I'm just struggling so much, am quite an emotional person at the best of times, so these hormones are making me loopy!


----------



## Kristin83

I'm pregnant!!!!! I just took a digital test and it said pregnant!!!!! Omg :happydance:


----------



## raf-wife

kristin wow our first bfp im so pleased for you hun :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Woohoo congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance: that's fantastic news!


----------



## DaisyJump

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh
kristen i'm so happy for you!!! :D
:yipee:

I just cried i'm so happy for you xxx


----------



## Kristin83

Thank you everyone!! Mrssunshine your next!!!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

wish i had your confidence hun!!

do you really have to wait til hubby gets in from work to tell him?? i'd be bursting!!

you'll have to get a ticker and change your status!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kristin83

Ya he doesn't want me to tell him on the phone...lol so he gets home at 4 :-D

Stay positive :-D


----------



## Wallie

Kristin83 said:


> I'm pregnant!!!!! I just took a digital test and it said pregnant!!!!! Omg :happydance:

Fantastic news, congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## Kristin83

The clinic just called with blood results and confirmed I'm pregnant! :) he said I had very high hcg, at 250! Anything over 5 is pregnant lol now I get to go for bloods every 2 days for 2 weeks so they can check the numbers...

Yay, so excited!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Am thinking twins! Does your Hubby know yet?! X


----------



## Kristin83

Nope...lol he will be home from work in about 15 minutes :) I'm gonna take the other test and hand it to him when he walks through the door :)


----------



## fisher14

Hi Kristin

I have been following this thread for a while and I just wanted to say how pleased I am for you well done.
Im doing icsi in the next couple of months and I hope I get a BMF too.
Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months
xx


----------



## Kristin83

Thank you!!

Hubby knows now but according to him he already knew lol he was excited :)


----------



## mrssunshine78

Aww bless him, bet you're both so happy x


----------



## angiemon

Congratulations kristin, so happy for you.:happydance:

Wow could be twins !!:baby::baby:

Good luck for the wkend sunshine, hoping yours will be the 2nd BFP :happydance:

Xx


----------



## fisher14

Lol I meant BFP xx


----------



## Flake-y

Kristin83 said:


> The clinic just called with blood results and confirmed I'm pregnant! :) he said I had very high hcg, at 250! Anything over 5 is pregnant lol now I get to go for bloods every 2 days for 2 weeks so they can check the numbers...
> 
> Yay, so excited!

Yes! Congratulations!!! This is a lucky thread I reckon!!!:happydance:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Yay Kristin!!!! Lots of congratulations on your BFP, so happy for you!! 

Take care
Px


----------



## Pollydoodle

PS had my transfer today, wasn't too bad - just the usual cringey discomfort. Now trying to think implantation thoughts!

Hope everyone else is well. Not long for you to wait now Mrs S, wishing you all the best

Px


----------



## Flake-y

Pollydoodle said:


> PS had my transfer today, wasn't too bad - just the usual cringey discomfort. Now trying to think implantation thoughts!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. Not long for you to wait now Mrs S, wishing you all the best
> 
> Px

Glad it went well!!! Have you to go back for bloods? Are you going to test yourself before then?


----------



## Kristin83

Pollydoodle said:


> PS had my transfer today, wasn't too bad - just the usual cringey discomfort. Now trying to think implantation thoughts!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. Not long for you to wait now Mrs S, wishing you all the best
> 
> Px

Yay!! I'm glad everything went well and that u r officially pupo now :happydance:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Thanks - have to go for blood test on 4th Feb. Will try not to test before then but will see if I manage it. Would like to try and forget about it til then but easier said than done...

Forgot to say, had 4 blastos which are getting frozen (although they said one was an early blasto so not sure how good that'll be) but was really pleased to get that number frozen.

Anyways enough about me - Kristin I hope that you and OH have a lovely celebration tonight!!!

Px


----------



## DaisyJump

Right so kristen tell us your secret.
We need to know everything you did, everything you ate and everythi g you drank. 
Especially the dats leading upto EC and the 2ww
Pretty pretty please?! Xx


----------



## Alexapoo

Kristin83 said:


> I'm pregnant!!!!! I just took a digital test and it said pregnant!!!!! Omg :happydance:


I knew it!!! And twins I ams till suspecting! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS Kristin!:hugs:
:baby::baby:


----------



## Alexapoo

AFM....I am having stretchy feelings that seem to be caused by the ligaments around the uterus that are getting to be more and more each day, but that actually has me down as I think what if it is just high progesterone as my progesterone is pretty high-higher than ever before with all these shots and gels lol. I feel it every time I turn around when I sleep, like I have to be careful or something is going to pull. I am not feeling crampy today first time since 3dpt3dt. I have never ever paid attention to if I was pregnant in the past until AF was late and had minor symptoms, so this is driving me nuts. At this point, I am just worrying about when it gets close to AF time all the stress I will be going through wondering about cramps or spotting. My beta isn't until 16dpo: February 4th! I will know anyway by then!
I am back to work, so reason why I am quiet. I hope everyone is getting along great. I am still reading!


----------



## raf-wife

kristen fantastic numbers i reckon twins as well x

polly yay to being pupo chick and great news about 4 frosties x

alexa im not surprised about the streching hun when you have quads in there lol x

come on BFP for mrs s x

this thread is getting very exciting girls x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Yay on being PUPO polly! Did they put 1 blast back? My clinic say they have a 70% success rate with blasts! Good luck with the wait:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

I've done an early test and I think it's positive!!!!!!! But Hubby isn't here and doesn't know I've done one and he isn't here, so what do I do? Tell him or retest tomorrow and pretend I didn't do one today? Argh wish I'd waited!


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> I've done an early test and I think it's positive!!!!!!! But Hubby isn't here and doesn't know I've done one and he isn't here, so what do I do? Tell him or retest tomorrow and pretend I didn't do one today? Argh wish I'd waited!

I would not say anything and wait till Friday to take another one :) that way you are at your two weeks...but that sounds very hopeful that we will be congratulating u soon too :happydance:


----------



## Kristin83

DaisyJump said:


> Right so kristen tell us your secret.
> We need to know everything you did, everything you ate and everythi g you drank.
> Especially the dats leading upto EC and the 2ww
> Pretty pretty please?! Xx

Lol 

I'll give u guys a rundown later when I'm home and not on my iPhone...will make it much easier to type!


----------



## Pollydoodle

Oh my goodness Mrs Sunshine, that is exciting. I think I would keep quiet for the time being too. Fingers crossed for tomorrow, looking good!

Yup I had one blasto put back. Just taking it easy for next few days although am still feeling bit hellish from the egg collection even though its almost a week ago now. Still bloated and my internal organs are still feeling like they have taken a good kicking. Has anyone else had this for so long after EC?

Px


----------



## mrssunshine78

I've told him, i couldn't not, I can't lie to him at all. Still gonna test in the morning cos I still have my doubts. But a little excited too!

Have u looked for your due date kristen?

Polly I was uncomfortable and bloated for about 5 days, I couldn't wear jeans for about a week, only leggings


----------



## raf-wife

oh wow mrs s if u have 2 lines chick and it came up within the time limit you have your bfp hunny x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Have bought some digi tests today, so will test again in the morning, don't think I'll sleep tonight!


----------



## raf-wife

what was the line like on your test mrs s, im sure i will be adding your bfp tommorrow x


----------



## mrssunshine78

It was quite strong I did a second one too and that was positive too, I emailed one of my friends a picture and she said it was def positive, don't know how to do it on here or else I'd post it!


----------



## raf-wife

you definatly have it then hunny :happydance::yipee::headspin:


----------



## raf-wife

you go to advanced reply on here and theres a picture of a paperclip on its own click on that and it has browse your documents you add it there but dont worry your pregnant woo hoo x


----------



## MiBebe

Kristin83 said:


> The clinic just called with blood results and confirmed I'm pregnant! :) he said I had very high hcg, at 250! Anything over 5 is pregnant lol now I get to go for bloods every 2 days for 2 weeks so they can check the numbers...
> 
> Yay, so excited!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Flake-y

mrssunshine78 said:


> It was quite strong I did a second one too and that was positive too, I emailed one of my friends a picture and she said it was def positive, don't know how to do it on here or else I'd post it!

That sounds like a 100% positive to me! Congratulations!!! Brilliant news. That's 2 in this thread already!:happydance:


----------



## Kristin83

Yay mrrsunshine!!!! I knew it :) I'm sooo happy for you! 

Btw: my due date would be October 5th :-D 2 days after my wedding anniversary lol


----------



## DaisyJump

Right well the both of we need of full run down of everything that you did to helps the rest of us get our bfp x


----------



## Kristin83

Ok, so a rundown of what I did:


Leading up to ER I was very careful to not lift and relax as much as possible. I was very bloated so I worked out because I was not very comfortable. (Before ER not too much changed in my routine until that week before with the lifting)

After ER: I took 2 days off and relaxed as much as possible. When I went back to work I did as little as possible to avoid stress...lol (I had 5 days between retrieval and transfer)

After transfer: I took 4 days off from work. The first two were spent in bed except to go to the bathroom. I slept a lot and ate sooo much (I dont think that helped anything, I think I was just bored...lol) The 3rd and 4th days I was still in bed most of the day but got up more and walked around the house a little when I was bored. One day I had to go in for bloodwork and went to the store just to get out a little...but for the most part I stayed in bed all day

During 2WW: I did go back to work but I didnt really work full days most of the time. I was still feeling bloated and uncomfortable so I didn't really feel like doing much. I had cramps on 3dpt (which I guess now were implantation cramps :happydance:) but no spotting....Mostly i just sat as much as possible at work and did paperwork... luckily my work has been awesome and very understanding...

Basically...I would say try to stay positive...as you can read last week I wasn't the most positive during that 2ww which I'm going to blame on the hormones...lol Just relax as much as possible, I think the lack of stress really helped...You guys will all do great and before we all know it we will all get a :bfp:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Digi says I'm pregnant 1-2 wks! Yay! :happydance:

I'll let u know what I did differently when I'm on computer can't type very well on my iPhone 

Xx


----------



## DaisyJump

Woooooohooooooooo mrsS!! Well done you xxx


----------



## DaisyJump

Thanks for the advice! 
What about foods? Did you have any sort of special diet? 
Im goin wi with no caffine, no seafood and trying so hard for no junk x


----------



## mrssunshine78

I just had no caffeine, very little chocolate and no alcohol, haven't had seafood either, tried to cut out junk and did mostly, but did have some tesco finest meals!


----------



## Pollydoodle

Wow congratulations Mrs Sunshine, I'm so happy for you!!!!
Fantastic news!!

Px


----------



## raf-wife

woo hoo mrs s congratulations hun x


----------



## Kristin83

DaisyJump said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> What about foods? Did you have any sort of special diet?
> Im goin wi with no caffine, no seafood and trying so hard for no junk x

I didn't really eat different...I eat relatively healthy anyway...I did cut out all caffeine but I was craving chocolate which is unusual for me...pretty much I ate whatever sounded good bc I figured I may as well be happy during those few weeks instead of worrying about food....but I never ate anything that would be bad for the baby just in case


----------



## DaisyJump

Ahh im so Pleased for you both! Definitely the positi e news i needed! 
Afn My stomach is starting to look a bit of a mess due to injections. They hurt everytime now. Cant believe i have another 4 weeks of them at least! 
But im staying positive. The wait is killin me though. God knows what im goin to be like in my 2ww. ( hopefully i will get to the 2ww) bet its the sloowest 2 weeks ever.
Im becomin very aware that the ivf cycle can be abandoned at any stage. :( which 
terrifies me. 
But im stayin positive. Had a really good chat with a friend the other day that helped me realise everything i have got for example, a beautiful husband, good job, nice house, financially comfortable. 
Plus the is the beginning of my baby journey and like i keep hearing its a marathon not a sprint. 
Although im definietly far too impatient xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

awww daisy it is so hard, i'm still having to have injections, i'm on tinzaparin and so have been injecting daily since the 16th of december!!! i'm running out of room on my tummy!

i'm trying to think what i did differently

before EC i just ate healthy (we normally eat quite healthy anyway), had no caffeine and no alcohol, i started drinking fruit juice everyday, only exercise i did was walk the dog twice a day

post EC, i was laid up for 3 days (including EC day) cos i felt so awful, so i obviously did very little. 

Post ER, i didn't really have any bed rest, i didn't do much on the day of ET, just laid around the house, day two i did pretty much the same, watched films, but i did take the dog for a little (maybe 20 min walk), and continued pretty much like that all week. I was off work all week, as instructed by work! Then back at work on monday, but i've been working half days, except for yesterday when i did a full 8 hour shift

i'm still having a little bit of brown cm, and bits of clots, so have to test again on monday, keeping fingers crossed and for the first time in ages i feel a little hopeful :happydance:

just to mention as most of you know i had very, very little PMA, i was so negative, well at least in the last few days


----------



## raf-wife

loving the tickers debbie (mrs s) and kristin its great to see :hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

mrssunshine78 said:


> Digi says I'm pregnant 1-2 wks! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> I'll let u know what I did differently when I'm on computer can't type very well on my iPhone
> 
> Xx

OMG congratulations!!! 

My first IVF will be some time end of March. I am anxiously awaiting my turn.


----------



## mrssunshine78

MiBebe said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> Digi says I'm pregnant 1-2 wks! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> I'll let u know what I did differently when I'm on computer can't type very well on my iPhone
> 
> Xx
> 
> OMG congratulations!!!
> 
> My first IVF will be some time end of March. I am anxiously awaiting my turn.Click to expand...

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

MiBebe said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> Digi says I'm pregnant 1-2 wks! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> I'll let u know what I did differently when I'm on computer can't type very well on my iPhone
> 
> Xx
> 
> OMG congratulations!!!
> 
> My first IVF will be some time end of March. I am anxiously awaiting my turn.Click to expand...

Good luck :flower:


----------



## Flake-y

Good luck MiBebe!

And congrats again mrssunshine!!!! Great news!!!


----------



## Kristin83

I just thought of something else that I was doing....

I have been taking pre-natal vitamins for the last 2 years because my OB said the folic acid would help my eggs be healthier while trying to conceive....Are you guys taking them yet?


----------



## Alexapoo

OMG guys......I caved and did an FRER today (9dpo or 6dp3dt) and you will never believe............................................



BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not just any BFP either, but a decent one that is almost half as strong as the control. Must be my twins I wanted as this is early. I thought I felt them implanting about 2-3 days post transfer up until just yesterday and today I am bloated like after egg collection which they say happens if you are prego as estrogen rises again.

Of course, on the egative side my mind says small possibility of the trigger causing it. I had 5000of Ovidrel and that was 12 days ago, shouldn't that be all gone by now? I've read on other threads people who POAS the trigger out it took average 8-10 days and that was with 10,000 of HCG...so...what do you all think?


----------



## Kristin83

Congrats!!! :happydance: I hope it is a :bfp: I've heard 10 days too for the trigger to be out of your system....so I would think u would be ok but I would yet again in a few more days

Wow, it seems like this thread is really lucky for all of us :D


----------



## raf-wife

Kristin83 said:


> I just thought of something else that I was doing....
> 
> I have been taking pre-natal vitamins for the last 2 years because my OB said the folic acid would help my eggs be healthier while trying to conceive....Are you guys taking them yet?

ive been on them for the past 8 and half years :haha:x


----------



## raf-wife

Alexapoo said:


> OMG guys......I caved and did an FRER today (9dpo or 6dp3dt) and you will never believe............................................
> 
> 
> 
> BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not just any BFP either, but a decent one that is almost half as strong as the control. Must be my twins I wanted as this is early. I thought I felt them implanting about 2-3 days post transfer up until just yesterday and today I am bloated like after egg collection which they say happens if you are prego as estrogen rises again.
> 
> Of course, on the egative side my mind says small possibility of the trigger causing it. I had 5000of Ovidrel and that was 12 days ago, shouldn't that be all gone by now? I've read on other threads people who POAS the trigger out it took average 8-10 days and that was with 10,000 of HCG...so...what do you all think?

alexa thats amazing :hugs:i think trigger should be gone by now but agree with kristin to test again in a couple of days, it could be so strong because of your twins/triplets/quads :winkwink:


----------



## raf-wife

kristin your betas are looking fantastic x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Wow congratulations alexa! I too think you're trigger should be gone by now, and even if it wasn't it would probably be a faint line, but looks like another bfp!!!!!:happydance:

RAF wife how u doing? Has af arrived yet?

Kristen your betas r looking very good, wish they did them in th uk. How r u? R u still feeling a bit of nausea?

Hope everyone is doing well

X


----------



## Alexapoo

I have 3 FRER's and will test again tomorrow-should be same or darker. I am so nervous now! Rafwife-you are next!


----------



## raf-wife

af has finally arrived woo hoo :happydance: at last, she can bugger off after this one for a year or so, anyway ive spoken to the clinic and go in monday for scan bloods etc and start stimming on tuesday x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Fab news RAF wife! So excited for u x


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> Wow congratulations alexa! I too think you're trigger should be gone by now, and even if it wasn't it would probably be a faint line, but looks like another bfp!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> RAF wife how u doing? Has af arrived yet?
> 
> Kristen your betas r looking very good, wish they did them in th uk. How r u? R u still feeling a bit of nausea?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well
> 
> X

Thanks! The dr office is very happy with them. I was looking online to see what normal is and where i am now is pushing into over 5 weeks. It also said high numbers can be an indication of multiples. Seeing as how I know when they were fertilized I'm hoping the higher number means twins :happydance: 

I've actually been feeling pretty good. I only get nausea when I smell certain foods, it isn't all day like it was before. I do have heart burn, bad enough that it starts just by smelling stuff. Like spicy things....but one weird smell that gives me heart burn is car exhaust....it happened about 3 times yesterday lol Other than that I'm really tired, I sleep sooo much better at night than I used to and take a nap every afternoon after work :)

How r u feeling??




raf-wife said:


> af has finally arrived woo hoo :happydance: at last, she can bugger off after this one for a year or so, anyway ive spoken to the clinic and go in monday for scan bloods etc and start stimming on tuesday x

yay!! :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Kristin83

raf-wife said:


> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> I just thought of something else that I was doing....
> 
> I have been taking pre-natal vitamins for the last 2 years because my OB said the folic acid would help my eggs be healthier while trying to conceive....Are you guys taking them yet?
> 
> ive been on them for the past 8 and half years :haha:xClick to expand...

Thats good....i hear some people talking about not taking them till their pregnant. I think people think they arent good for you to take unless you are pregnant but the are sooo good for you and wont hurt anything to take them all the time...i've noticed even that I get sick less since I've been taking them :)


----------



## Kristin83

On a side note hubby has already named our LO...Billy-Bob :haha:

He is just being silly but its cute bc when we go to bed he tell me and "billy-bob" that he loves us...


----------



## mrssunshine78

i'm feeling completely fine, am testing everyday cos i can't believe i'm pregnant! :wacko: i am feeling quite tired and have huge bags under my eyes. 
thats really sweet of your hubby, he sounds very excited! mine wont get too excited cos he's really frightened of something happening, although he had worked out on his own the date baby is due, so i thought that was quite sweet. I'm due on my dads birthday! its nice that yours is so close to your wedding anniversary


----------



## mrssunshine78

Just thought of something else, I've only had showers since et, I'm normally a bath girl, but had read somewhere that showering was better, think it's so u don't overheat


----------



## raf-wife

thats right mrs s they told me showers only when pregnant with dd through the first trimester and then only warm baths not scorching hot like i normally have x


----------



## Kristin83

I even stopped using my heated mattress cover, which I love having in the winter....dont want to take the chance


----------



## Alexapoo

Yay for AF Lottie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes! Now for working on your BFP. 

Kristin, I think you have twins...I know I've said it before. I'd be surprised if you only had one.

I took another FRER and it's a little darker so tomorrow's should be much darker! I doubt it's trigger getting darker like that. It's real! I have been feeling slightly sick after I eat for days now....it's brining back memories of what is to come! I remember my HPT's only being this color when I was a week late with my other pregnancies! I think I've got my twinnies! I hope so!


----------



## Kristin83

yay!! We will have twins together :) I go for another beta test on tuesday so we'll see what the numbers say!


----------



## raf-wife

Alexapoo said:


> Yay for AF Lottie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes! Now for working on your BFP.
> 
> Kristin, I think you have twins...I know I've said it before. I'd be surprised if you only had one.
> 
> I took another FRER and it's a little darker so tomorrow's should be much darker! I doubt it's trigger getting darker like that. It's real! I have been feeling slightly sick after I eat for days now....it's brining back memories of what is to come! I remember my HPT's only being this color when I was a week late with my other pregnancies! I think I've got my twinnies! I hope so!

your right alexa trigger would get lighter not darker congratulations hunny :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Ladies :hi:

First of all a Hugeeeee CONGRATULATIONS To Kristen Alexapoo and Mrs Sunshine :hugs: Wow its so beautiful to watch the :bfp: popping up in this Forum!! Im so so happy for you all, and a happy and healthy 9 Months :happydance::happydance::happydance:

To all the other lovely ladies in the middle of your treatments or about to start a huge Good luck :friends: When ever I see or read success stories i truly believe im getting s step closer to mine :cloud9:

As for me about to start my 1st ICSI, Im going to be on the long protocol, im just waiting for :witch: to arrive either Monday or tuesday? need to take Blood tests on CD2 than I guess on CD3 after we discuss the blood tests etc etc I will start DReging through out Feb all ready for March :thumbup:

Im very very nervous, I just hope it works, sometimes i get so deflated. My husbands 30th Birthday in is in March and we get to know just before his birthday if ICSI worked! [-o&lt; what a great gift that would be! I even have images of me putting the pregnancy test in his birthday card :blush: Oh i should wake up! :haha: 

my biggest fear is all the drugs? will i remember them all, and the side effects? im scared i will ruin my chances of success :shrug:

Ohh i so wish i can fast forward the time till march! I guess this will be my home for now, Good luck to us all and god bless Baby and Bump :hugs: 


:dust:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Good luck to you! I had all the same fears, I set an alarm on my phone so that I'd inject the same time everyday. Once you've done it a few days it just becomes second nature. A bfp would be a fabulous present for your hubby's birthday!


----------



## raf-wife

hi nayla it is an exciting, scary, nervous time but hopefully it will be all worth while and everyone says it goes so quickly once you start the meds, try to keep positive as much as possible (easier said than done sometimes) it will soon be your turn hun x:hugs:


----------



## Nayla82

Thank you so much ladies :hugs:

I have heard that also once you start, before you know it were in the 2WW :thumbup: 

I keep saying in my mind if i set myself up for failure it wont hurt that bad if it doesnt work :shrug: im so so scared of getting myself too excited and putting all my eggs into one basket (excuse the pun :dohh:) than other times i believe that its going to work and im thinking how will i sort the spare room out and make it into a nursery :happydance:. Honestly im fighting with my emotions really dont know how im feeling or how i should be feeling??

But reading the last few pages on this thread it truly is a lucky charm as theres all the BFP coming in thick and fast! :wohoo::wohoo: Oh i so wish I can join you and keep this the BFP flowing!

Looking forward to share my journey with you all :hugs: xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to each and every one of us xx


----------



## raf-wife

i was the same as you right at the start then i read a thread on here and a very wise lady posted something along the lines of if you are feeling negative and then you get a bfn you are going to be just as upset as if you were feeling positive and got a bfn so just enjoy every minuite of being puppo and having those babies inside you, my accupuncturist also said to me that positive feelings can sometimes influence your hormones and told me to visualise my embryos implanting and growing anything is worth a go hey xx


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hiya
Just catching up on everyone's news - wow congratulations Alexa! Great news, am really happy and excited for you!

Raf-wife, glad that AF has finally arrived so that you can get started. Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. It will be egg collection time before you know it (one definite advantage of the short protocol).

As for me I am now 4 days post a 5 day transfer and feeling absolutely nothing - no cramps, bleeding, nausea, nothing. I have been trying to stay positive but am finding it hard now as there are no signs of success whatsoever. Get my blood test on Friday so will find out for sure then. Am I expecting too much too soon? I can just feel my PMA evaporating by the day...

Px


----------



## Nayla82

Your totally right Raf-wife, im going to try and enjoy every step of it and being PUPO really is something to look forward for :thumbup: and it will definitely be the closest i have been to a BFP 'Happy thoughts happy thoughts' :happydance: Wow darling I just noticed that your egg collection really is a heartbeat away! :hugs: You will be in my prayers and I really hope an excellent result, you truly deserve it! :hugs: xx

Pollydoodle- All the best Hun wow i bet the waiting bit must be the hardest part of the treatment :hugs: im sure there snuggled in all nice! Ive read some women experience nothing at all while others feel everything :shrug: The human body is unique and were all different, Im sure you will get the great news on Friday :happydance: really looking forward to see lots more BFP in here! Take it easy xx


----------



## Flake-y

Congratus Alexa!!! Fantastic news.

Polly; don't worry about symptoms or lack of them, everyone seems to be different when it comes to the symptoms thing, I've heard of people getting no symptoms at all, yet some people get every one under the sun. I guess it's the same for af symptoms, some people get sore (.)(.)s, cramps etc, some people get nothing at all (lucky them).

Are you going to test early, cause you'd be 9dpo I guess now, so it might show up? Good luck!!!!!


----------



## raf-wife

polly when i was pregnant i started spotting when af was due but didnt have any sickness etc until 6 weeks, flake-y and nayla are right there are no hard and fast rules each person has different experiences just look at mrs s and kristin both totally different but with the same result, i know it must be so hard but try and keep positive sweetheart xx


----------



## Kristin83

Polly...stay positive, you're next! This thread is good luck to all of us on it :)


----------



## Wallie

I must say this thread and another one Rachelle did has been the best and most positive threads I've been involved in. I don't know if it's just me or it's all rubbing off on me but I feel remarkably happy and content and even my OH noticed. We are so full of hope for our cycle working ourselves and it can only help can't it. As others have said this is the best chance we've ever had of getting our much wanted little one and we seem to be enjoying the process so much. Long hope it continues and congratulations ladies, all these :bfp:'s are just wonderful and have given me so much hope... :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

I agree :) I dont think I could have made it through all this without you guys being there for support :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

wallie ive noticed your stimming now hows it going hun ? when do you go for your egg retrieval x

daisy how are you doing x

angie how are you, any news x


----------



## Nayla82

Good Morning Ladies :flower:

I hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

Im not to scared of ER but im more worried about when they put the embies back in? For all the women that have done their treatment whats it like putting the embies back in? Does it hurt? do they clamp you open? :blush: are there many people in the room? do you have to have a bladder full? how long did it take?

Im probably getting a little worried about a simple thing? I just think the daunting thing is that i will be AWAKE :wacko:

Would really appreciate any answers, Thanking you all in advance :hugs: xx


----------



## raf-wife

hi nayla obviously ive not been through it yet but im not worried at all about that part the nurse said its just like a smear test and theres nothing to it you dont need any pain relief and its really quick, im sure the others can tell you soon first hand but id say dont worry x

Afm well ive been to the clinic this morning and had my scan the fs said my lining is nice and thin and my antral follicle count was 17 so ive picked up my prescription and start my gonal f tommorrow i add cetrotide on sunday and go for another scan on monday, it feels so sureal that its finally happening i said this to dh and that weve been waiting since september he laughed and pointed out we have been waiting 8 years x

ooh quick question what did you use to clean your skin before the injections x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies

I honestly wouldn't worry about embryo transfer, it is a bit like a smear, but lasts a bit longer. You do need a full bladder and there were about 4 people in there with me, and my Hubby.

Great news for u RAF wife, tbh I didn't clean my skin before injecting, noone said to and I didn't think to just had clean hands

Afm having a bad time bleeding got worse yesterday, was a browny red colour, spent most of the day in tears :cry: Been to clinic today, they don't seem worried, but it's obviously easier for them, they're not the ones bleeding :cry: anyway have scan booked for 15th feb, so hoping we get that far. Am on more injections now, need progesterone injections as well as the pessaries. Keep your fingers crossed for me please

X


----------



## raf-wife

will be keeping fingers crossed for you hun, i know how scary it is and i know ive said it before but i bled all the way through and dd was fine i had to keep racing back and fourth to the hospital it wasnt until after she was delivered they found out i had a tear in the placenta that was causing the bleeding, i hope yours stops soon and you can have a stress free pregnancy hunny x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Thanks lottie, it's just so scary to go through all of this and then to bleed:cry: just need to try and feel positive-so much easier said than done. Don't mind too much when blood is brown, but yesterday really freaked me out!


----------



## raf-wife

mrssunshine78 said:


> Thanks lottie, it's just so scary to go through all of this and then to bleed:cry: just need to try and feel positive-so much easier said than done. Don't mind too much when blood is brown, but yesterday really freaked me out!

i know sweetheart and nothing anyone says will reassure you completely but were here for you, sending you tons of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nayla82

Thank you both very much for your reply :hugs: a smear test i can handle :thumbup:

Mrs Sunshine- If the professionals seem to be ok, please try not to worry you must be so so scared i cant even imagine :hugs: as you mentioned it has been a long journey and a successful one indeed! so many women bleed at the early days of pregnancy i think its rare for me to read women who never experienced bleeding :shrug: In my Prayers Hun xx

Raf-wife- thats excellent news a great count of 17 and your lining is all ready for the embies :happydance: you will be fine Hun you will soon be PUPO (i love that word)

AFM i just went to the bathroom and there was a little pink on the tissue its almost 1 afternoon, i should be full flow definitely by dinner time 6 or 7ish?. I am a little confused now as whether to go tomorrow for my CD2 Blood tests? or wait till Wednesday? usually im full flow by 6am, i always come on early mornings? I guess by 7pm the latest i should have my full period than im thinking the days almost up for me to count it as CD1?? or should I wait till wednesday? Will it not effect my tests? (Hope im making sense :wacko:)

Wow this is its all starting :wohoo:


----------



## mrssunshine78

if you get full flow today, then today is definitely CD1, but if it comes through the night, then i would class tomorrow as CD1 - does that make sense?


----------



## raf-wife

its tricky as you know i started mine on saturday but because it wasnt until early afternoon the fs is classing me as cd1 sunday which is why i start jabs tommorrow instead of today, that confused me a bit x


----------



## Nayla82

Thanks Sunshine just went again and nothing :shrug: i guess if it happens while im still awake i say CD1 it is :thumbup:

Some people dismiss spotting while others say its CD1? oh its so confusing :wacko:

At least i know for sure that :witch: is hours away than in a couple of days I get to speak to the FS who will give me the Drugs so im all ready for Marchs cycle :happydance:

I hope i can join you all into the 1st trimester [-o&lt; xx


----------



## Nayla82

Raf-wife Thank you very much for your response, well I guess full full flow for me will be more of early evening? Now im hoping she wont show till morning.. oh its very complicated :wacko: I think if nothings here by 8pm i will tell myself CD1 is tomorrow, I think CD 2 or CD3 blood tests will be almost the same..... :shrug:

Im already having kittens and i have not even started the treatment yet! :headspin:

Raf wife im so excited for you! xx I hope I get to where you are in one piece :haha:

love to you all xx


----------



## raf-wife

yeah i dont think one day will make too much difference what are u getting is it amh and rubella status x


----------



## MiBebe

Alexapoo said:


> OMG guys......I caved and did an FRER today (9dpo or 6dp3dt) and you will never believe............................................
> 
> 
> 
> BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not just any BFP either, but a decent one that is almost half as strong as the control. Must be my twins I wanted as this is early. I thought I felt them implanting about 2-3 days post transfer up until just yesterday and today I am bloated like after egg collection which they say happens if you are prego as estrogen rises again.
> 
> Of course, on the egative side my mind says small possibility of the trigger causing it. I had 5000of Ovidrel and that was 12 days ago, shouldn't that be all gone by now? I've read on other threads people who POAS the trigger out it took average 8-10 days and that was with 10,000 of HCG...so...what do you all think?

OMG Congratulations!!!!! How exciting!!!! :happydance:
I picked up my Clomid last Saturday and noticed that the pharmacy had Fertilaid for men and women so I picked up a bottle for me and DH. I will take it before my clomid challenge test and then after I get AF at the beginning of March. IVF is a month and a half away.. reading all these BFP stories makes me want to fast forward time already LOL :haha:


----------



## DaisyJump

hi all
nothing to reprt from me. im on long protocol so not a lot going on for another couple of weeks but im reading everyone posts!
congrats to the 3 pregnancies x:happydance:


----------



## Wallie

Ive done three injections now and today was the first of me feeling a little achey and slighly bloated although my dress I have on today might just be a little tight :rofl: I've got the prunes going just incase i'm just bloated. On Friday I go for an action scan, so I assume they'll decide then whether I stim for longer or wot really. I hope it all happens next week though, the EC I mean. I really want to get on with it now, it's so exciting. :happydance:


----------



## raf-wife

fantastic wallie im glad your excited, i shall be 3 days behind you x

flake-y has af arrived x


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> flake-y has af arrived x

Not yet!! Am expecting it today so should arrive at some point. Although I can see me not going to the clinic till Wednesday now.

Glad your scan went well today!!!


----------



## Flake-y

mrssunshine78 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Afm having a bad time bleeding got worse yesterday, was a browny red colour, spent most of the day in tears :cry: Been to clinic today, they don't seem worried, but it's obviously easier for them, they're not the ones bleeding :cry: anyway have scan booked for 15th feb, so hoping we get that far. Am on more injections now, need progesterone injections as well as the pessaries. Keep your fingers crossed for me please
> 
> X


Hope you are ok, will keep everything crossed for you :hug:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi all

Mrs Sunshine, sorry to hear that you have had more bleeding and are feeling upset. It is a good sign that the clinic aren't too concerned though - try and focus on that. They must see this type of thing lots and so I am sure they know what's what. Easy for me to say though, I can imagine how upsetting it must be for you, so have got my fingers crossed that all works out ok.

Raf-wife glad that you are finally getting started - sounds like you will have a decent number of follicles too! I didn't really think about cleaning the skin before injecting (just warmed it up with my hand a bit and then pinched some fat) until I started doing my cetrotide ones on about day 4, which came with an alcohol swab so I used that. Otherwise though I would just use hot water on a bit of cotton wool, if anything.

Nayla don't worry about embryo transfer - it is fine, just like a smear really. My one was a bit uncomfortable as my cervix is a bit squint (apparently!) but even then it was still just uncomfortable, not painful. Try not to worry too far ahead, just deal with one hurdle at a time.

Wallie glad that you are getting started, Jo you will be next!

Afm nothing to report, was quite weepy yesterday which concerns me as I often get like that before AF arrives. Had a few cramps this morning but could well be AF on its way : ( Seems too late for implantation I think, 10 days post ov. Anyway trying not to obsess too much, will see what the week brings.

Px


----------



## Kristin83

Mrssunshine--I'm sure that all is well and its just some early pregnancy spotting :hug:

Raf-wife--they sent alcohol swabs with my meds for me to clean my skin with and the tops of the bottles before taking the medication from them...its weird they wouldn't say anything about doing that...yay for starting tomorrow :happy dance:

Wallie--Im glad u started :) I got that bloated feeling pretty early on too

Nayla--The embryo transfer was nothing bad at all...It was probably the easiest part :) There was 2 people and my hubby in the room when they did it. I think the most uncomfortable part was the very full bladder! But it was amazing when it was over knowing that your little one(s) were there and you were pupo :)

Polly--Stay positive! When r u testing?

I hope everyone else is doing well and moving along with everything. :hugs:

AFM: I have been sooo tired. I feel bad for hubby. I get home from work, sleep a few hours, eat dinner and go back to bed about 2 hrs later....All I do lately is sleep. Not too much for MS except when i first wake up and I think that is because of being dehydrated or not having eaten for awhile. I'm having an issue eating enough because nothing sounds appetizing at all!


----------



## Nayla82

Good Morning Ladies and a Happy February! :flower: 

Thank you everyone for sharing your experience with me, I guess ET isnt that bad at all! xx

As for me Despite the spotting last Night, At 5am this morning :witch: Came Full Force! :happydance: never in a million years did i think i would be this happy to see her... (I was shaking my Husband to wake up that my period has fully come! :haha:) Im on CD1 Now and im getting a step closer :thumbup:

Raf-Wife, its AMH Rubella HEP B and C HIV Prolactin LH FSH a few more that i still dont understand :wacko: Also they want to check my Glucose as my Dad has been a Diabetic for over 30 years, Better to be safe :thumbup: Im so excited for tomorrow morning to get the blood tests done :happydance: Than on Thursday I get to start Dreging for March :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Raf-Wife your starting your injections today :yipee: wow your almost there!

DaisyJump- Im also on the long protocol March will be the month where they perform the Egg Collection :happydance: or will you be doing it all during Feb? Good luck hun :hugs: its very exciting isnt it!

Wallie- Wow your almost at the finishing line! I have great feeling for everyone in here! :hugs:

Polly- All your feelings are perfectly natural, Its crazy for anyone to be in the 2ww and not stress even a little bit, stay positive the best you can and you will be fine, always remember the symptoms are almost the same as :witch: in my prayers Hun xx Im sure when im in the 2ww i will be stressing till the cows come home :mamafy: let the week unfold and you will be so happy :happydance:

Flakey- Hope your doing well hun and :witch: arrived, really is starting for everyone.. it will be sheer magic :happydance: Cant wait to read this thread in the next few months! 

Kristen- hope your doing well! wow you really have got to the finishing line im so so happy, a well deserve rest and naps when ever you feel like it, Cant wait to hear from your next scan :thumbup:

Good luck to everyone else and Congratulations to all the new Mummies to be :happydance::happydance:


----------



## raf-wife

try not to worry too much polly you can get af type cramping at any point hunny x

good luck with your beta tommorrow kristin x

nayla i wouldnt worry about the cd for those tests they say cd3 but when i had mine af hadnt arrived and so they sent me for them on about cd60 lol x

sunshine i hope your ok hun im sure you will be x

not long now flake-y and only a few days til your scan wallie x

Afm i had my first injection at 7.30am i have been awake since 3.30am i was really excited is that a little bit crazy lol, dh did a fab job i hardly felt the needle go in, the solution stung a little but that went within seconds it was no problem x


----------



## DaisyJump

WHITE RABBITS to all. Hopefully feb is As lucky as january was!!
Naylor i started on 17th jan so EC and Et will be end of feb. Then 2ww and testing will beginning of March.
Have you started DRing? Im looming forward to getting to my first scan next wed hopefully good news so can go o to stimms. Im so impatient so just want to get to the end and find out the results x


----------



## Wallie

I think we're all wishing the year away in here. Everyone keep up the PMA, we all need some no matter what stage we're at! :hugs:


----------



## mrs_major

Hi ladies, just wondering if i can please join the thread? 
Am on day 5 of stimming today on our first ivf cycle and I just had a little question if anyone could help and reassure me that I'm normal?! :wacko:

Today and yesterday, I really hurt...as in my ovary type area and today I had (sorry tmi), a load of EWCM, is this normal?! 

Am going to go read through all the thread now.... am escaping work :coffee:

xx


----------



## raf-wife

of course you can join, i cant answer your question hun im only on day 1 of stimms but im sure one of the others will soon x


----------



## Flake-y

mrs_major said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if i can please join the thread?
> Am on day 5 of stimming today on our first ivf cycle and I just had a little question if anyone could help and reassure me that I'm normal?! :wacko:
> 
> Today and yesterday, I really hurt...as in my ovary type area and today I had (sorry tmi), a load of EWCM, is this normal?!
> 
> Am going to go read through all the thread now.... am escaping work :coffee:
> 
> xx

Hi there- I've heard other girls saying the same things, I think it's just your ovaries enlarging with all the follies. And the EWCM is just because of the estrogen rise I think! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## mrssunshine78

mrs_major said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if i can please join the thread?
> Am on day 5 of stimming today on our first ivf cycle and I just had a little question if anyone could help and reassure me that I'm normal?! :wacko:
> 
> Today and yesterday, I really hurt...as in my ovary type area and today I had (sorry tmi), a load of EWCM, is this normal?!
> 
> Am going to go read through all the thread now.... am escaping work :coffee:
> 
> xx

I had tinned of the stuff, my clinic said it was normal it's just cos of the rise in oestrogen when stimming
Good luck


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hope all u lovely ladies r ok, thanks for the messages over last couple of days, am eventually feeling bit better, bleeding is slowing and I've had my beta done today too it's 426 so I think that's ok for 4 wks 4 days esp if it's just one. Have another one done on Thursday

Polly good luck for your testing, I still have zero symptoms so I wouldnt worry about that. When is your test date?

Everyone seems to be getting well on the way with everything, hope there's many more bfp's to come xx


----------



## raf-wife

that beta is fantastic mrs s x


----------



## Flake-y

That's great news mrssunshine, hopefully you can relax a bit more now!!!


----------



## Alexapoo

Hey everyone. Glad everyone is doing well! I have been quiet as I had a bad dream I was spotting....ugh. Today is whne AF would be due and so having cramps isnt helping the bad dream thing though I have had them off and on since 2 days post transfer and it is normal. What is strange is my BB's stopped feeling sore overnight. With my pother pregnancies, if I remember correctly, my boobs did not feel sore and esp the last one, but it isnt making me feel better. Off to get more FRER's. I stopped after the 3rd BFP on Sunday. So will be taking them daily until my beta Friday~sigh


----------



## Kristin83

mrs_major said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if i can please join the thread?
> Am on day 5 of stimming today on our first ivf cycle and I just had a little question if anyone could help and reassure me that I'm normal?! :wacko:
> 
> Today and yesterday, I really hurt...as in my ovary type area and today I had (sorry tmi), a load of EWCM, is this normal?!
> 
> Am going to go read through all the thread now.... am escaping work :coffee:
> 
> xx

Like they said, its from your ovaries growing...i felt that too!


----------



## Kristin83

Alexapoo said:


> Hey everyone. Glad everyone is doing well! I have been quiet as I had a bad dream I was spotting....ugh. Today is whne AF would be due and so having cramps isnt helping the bad dream thing though I have had them off and on since 2 days post transfer and it is normal. What is strange is my BB's stopped feeling sore overnight. With my pother pregnancies, if I remember correctly, my boobs did not feel sore and esp the last one, but it isnt making me feel better. Off to get more FRER's. I stopped after the 3rd BFP on Sunday. So will be taking them daily until my beta Friday~sigh

i've been getting cramps everyday...and a few days where my BB's stopped hurting...i wouldn't worry about it and good luck friday :flower:

Mrssunshine I'm glad you are feeling better and yay for your beta # :happydance:

AFM: I had my 3rd beta today and its up to 2069, up from 440 only 4 days ago...the lady told me that I'm doing a good job...lol


----------



## Kristin83

ooo and they said I should have a scan next week when I'm 6 weeks and they will be able to tell me if i have twins or not :happydance:


----------



## Flake-y

Kristin83 said:


> ooo and they said I should have a scan next week when I'm 6 weeks and they will be able to tell me if i have twins or not :happydance:

Good news! And very exciting!:happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristin83 said:


> ooo and they said I should have a scan next week when I'm 6 weeks and they will be able to tell me if i have twins or not :happydance:

I def think it's twins! With a result like that it must be! Lol


----------



## Alexapoo

Kristin83 said:


> ooo and they said I should have a scan next week when I'm 6 weeks and they will be able to tell me if i have twins or not :happydance:

It's twins! I keep saying that. lol

Thanks for your answer, it made me feel better. If I didnt have that dream....id be better! FRER will tell me here in an hour or so.

Update: FRER showed test line as dark as control line after 1 min! I feel better. phew!


----------



## Kristin83

they keep telling me that it doesnt indicate that its twins but everything i've seen online shows my numbers in the range for them....we'll just have to wait till next week to find out :) Either way it doesnt matter, i'm just happy to finally be pregnant :D


----------



## pluto

:wave:hello,Is it ok if I join this thread aswell? I have been following it and its given me a lot of hope as everybody seems to be doing so well!!

I have just got my dates for ER for the 04th march. They have me on BC and I will be starting the spray ( i guess that is DR) on the 10th. I'm just about to finish my second pack of pills with no break and I feel sooo bloated and my BB are sooo sore. anybody else have that? I guess this is just the start...i wish I could fast forward the next four weeks but its great to finally have dates and be moving forward.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Good luck Pluto! I was lucky I didn't have to go on the pill, they just started my down revving after making sure I wasn't pregnant


----------



## Kristin83

I was on BC at the beginning but only one pack...I didn't feel too bad after taking them though


----------



## pluto

thanks for the feedback kristin and mrssunshine. I had the two packs as was waiting for the dates and it took a while, the first was fine but I have been feeling really bloated for the last couple of weeks.

Its very confusing as there seems to be a lot of different protocols but guess I will just have to trust they know what they are doing-although sometimes I do wonder...

congratulations on your BFPs-hope everything goes well over the coming months.
I really hope I'm joing you in march.


----------



## raf-wife

hello pluto and welcome, x

kristin mrs s and alexa how are you pregnant ladies feeling today x

how are you doing polly, daisy and wallie x

i bet your so excited about your appointment tommorrow flake-y x

i hope everyone else is ok x


Afm second injection went great dh was very quick i think hes a natural nurse :haha:, i am drinking so much water ive been running to the loo all day :blush: and find it very strange that my stomach is swollen and im tired already :wacko:


----------



## mrssunshine78

raf wife i soon started feeling bloated after stimming, and i didn't have anywhere near as many follies as you!! lol i'm sure you'll be fine

i'm feeling ok, much better than i have done, the bleeding seems to be almost stopping, am so relieved, think the extra progesterone they've given me seems to be working. Am tired today, and feeling slightly nauseous, oh and i feel hungry quite a lot too!!

good luck tomorrow flake-y :hugs:

polly any news??

kristen 5 weeks already!!!!! how exciting

hope everyone else is feeling good :hugs:


----------



## Alexapoo

Things are moving along Lottie! My hubby is a pro at injections and after i am done with progesterone shots, will have done about the same amount of IM injections I have done in the 4 years I've been a nurse probably. I don't feel much of anything when he gives them. I taught him well LOL When do you go for first stimming scan?

AFM: just starting to feel mild sickness and loss of appetite for a week now. I know it's coming! Usually didn't hit me full force until 8 weeks in the past! Really hoping it never gets worse though. Crampy, bloated, lots of energy (heard this before-like the calm before the storm)...definitely feeling different since 2 days post transfer and gets worse. Hmmmm my FRER is now darker than the control and I have one left...don't know if I can measure urine beta at home anymore! LOL Blood hcg is Friday!


----------



## Kristin83

I felt bloated a tired too at that point so I guess it's normal....it probably takes a lot from you to stimulate your ovaries and those extra follicles really stretch things!

Mrssunshine: I'm glad u are feeling better and the bleeding is stopped :) when do u go in for your first scan?

Alexa: I was really sick that same week as you are but it passes...I'm hoping that's all I get but think that's wishful thinking lol I still get some cramps too

Afm: i can't believe I'm 5 weeks today :D it's so exciting! I'm very tired but not able to sleep longer than 8 hrs a night...I used to easily sleep 12-14 hrs but I think that bc I'm so tired I'm actually getting good sleep at night unlike before....sucks for tonight though bc I have to work till 10pm and I was up at 7:30am :( it's going to be a long day lol

I seem to have gotten some of my appetite back, the last week I didn't really want to eat but the last 2 days I've been hungry so that's a good thing!


----------



## mrssunshine78

My scan is 15th feb do u know when yours is yet? I'll be 6 wks 4 days when I have mine.

I'm struggling with sleep too, v tired today and was last night too, but then woke at 6am this morning. I'm starting to feel really hungry too


----------



## raf-wife

isnt this thread getting really exciting, alexa my first stimming scan is on monday cd9 because of the weekend, its really weird i have a rapidly expanding egg bump i think its because my stomachs normally quite flat lol, alexa im not surprised your sickness has started early and you too kristin i think you both have more than one, not long until your scan mrs s im glad the bleeding is stopping chick, i cant wait for all your scans girls :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> My scan is 15th feb do u know when yours is yet? I'll be 6 wks 4 days when I have mine.
> 
> I'm struggling with sleep too, v tired today and was last night too, but then woke at 6am this morning. I'm starting to feel really hungry too

 
When I asked them they told me I'm 6 weeks next Thursday so I'm going assume next Thursday ?? I hope so :)


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi ladies
sounds like everyone is getting on fine - glad that things are going OK for you Mrs Sunshine, all sounding good so far.

Refwife glad that you are getting on well with your injections so far. I was really bloated too from about day 2/3 of stims and I had a similar number of follicles to you on my baseline scan (19).

As for me, I am getting a blood test at the clinic on Friday morning and should get the result late afternoon - yikes.. Don't think I will test in advance as don't want to jinx things - whenever I have done an HPT in the past AF has shown up about an hour later so I don't want to tempt fate!

Still no symptoms to speak of so not feeling that hopeful although am not sure what's going on as I am now really bloated and uncomfortable in my stomach. It kind of feels the same as what I had after egg collection but slightly worse so am wondering if its some kind of OHSS. Its getting me down a bit as am finding it uncomfortable to lie down, walk etc! Wouldn't be so bad if it was due to pregnancy but will be annoying if I have to have all this for nothing, grrr.

P x


----------



## Flake-y

Polly, Lots of luck on Friday!!! I remember the feeling well, waiting on blood tests after my IUIs. Try not to worry, the bloated-feeling is a good sign!

Hope everyone else is doing well! Mrssunshine, glad the bleeding has stopped.

Alexa & Kristen, bet you can't wait to find out how many you have!

Raf-wife, glad injections are going well!

Pluto, welcome to the thread!

And me, tomorrow I go for my bloods, baseline scan & injection teach! Can't wait to actually get started although I hope the injections aren't too complicated, I'm scared I'll do something wrong!


----------



## Kristin83

Polly--stay positive! I felt bloated those last days before my blood test too and my dr told me its because your ovaries still grow and the follicles still swell for up to 2 weeks after egg collection, until they turn to corpus leuteum (spelling??) and u ovulate them...so it could just be that...just take it easy and don't do too much :)


----------



## Pollydoodle

Thanks Kristin

Good luck tomorrow Jo. When I went for my injection teaching I wrote down basically everything they said about what to mix, what needles to use etc as I was scared it would be in one ear and out the other and I wouldn't remember what to do. Found it quite useful to refer to my notes afterwards.
I found mixing the solutions a wee bit tricky to start with (trickier than the injections themselves) but you soon get the hang of it after a couple of days.
Good luck!
Px


----------



## Nayla82

hi ladies

I just got back from the FS and got the results for my blood tests and my Prolactin is 120 and she said it should be under 30 :cry: she asked me if milk was coming out of my boobs? I said nothing at all. I :cry: telling her i feel this is never ending and is this another hurdle? She has me on drugs to control it for now and said try to not think about it too much? yet i cant get it out of my mind it should be under 30! anyone know much about this Hormone? :shrug:

I need to repeat the test in 2weeks, she said maybe stress can effect it? if not a MRI of the brain will be needed :cry: I just hope that there will be a dramatic drop in the result. my husband started to cry in the room as i really feel its all cracking apart in front of us. I have never seen him cry in front of anybody in my life.. I begged her that we need this to work so so badly :cry:

On a stronger note She has given me the pill that i start from tonight. I will be given the nasal spray also in 2 weeks. Hoping the results are up to scratch and no need to investigate the prolactin hormone i guess we will be ready to go soon.

I hope i will be stronger than this, Good luck to everyone else going through this incredible journey xx


----------



## raf-wife

nayla im sorry youve hit another hurdle hunny i dont know anything about prolactin but i have seen other people post about it so id have a look under the search posts, hopefully it can be resolved quickly, good news about starting your tablets though x :hugs:

polly good luck tommorrow chick x:hugs:


Afm injection 3 done this is going quite fast now, dh was in utter shock when he got home from work yesterday and saw how big my stomach was so i reassured him that its normal, he thought it was very funny last night because i was on the sofa with a blanket even though the house was quite hot and told him i was keeping my eggs warm like a chicken x


----------



## Alexapoo

raf-wife said:


> nayla im sorry youve hit another hurdle hunny i dont know anything about prolactin but i have seen other people post about it so id have a look under the search posts, hopefully it can be resolved quickly, good news about starting your tablets though x :hugs:
> 
> polly good luck tommorrow chick x:hugs:
> 
> 
> Afm injection 3 done this is going quite fast now, dh was in utter shock when he got home from work yesterday and saw how big my stomach was so i reassured him that its normal, he thought it was very funny last night because i was on the sofa with a blanket even though the house was quite hot and told him i was keeping my eggs warm like a chicken x

That's hilarious! Sounds like things are brewing nicely as I didn't feel that way until oh, about 7-8 days of stimming and a week after collection. My stomach still juts out more than normal because of the ovaries and the estrogen etc-i hear it only gets worse after pregnancy and I believe it as my belly is downright hard from top to bottom from being so bloated most days! Feeling 9 mos pregnant sometimes!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Good luck tomorrow polly, fingers crossed for another bfp!

Flake-y how did u get on today? Hope it went ok, injections r fine once u get going

RAF wife not long til your scan!!

Wallie when's your first scan?

Hope everyone else is good

Afm had my beta done today 1196 so looking pretty good, was expecting about 800, so am feeling quite a bit better, bleeding seems to have stopped too


----------



## Flake-y

Polly, lots of luck for tomorrow!! Fx for another bfp for you to add to our lucky thread.

As for me, 1st injection done today! And egg collection will probably be Valentines day!

Nayla, sorry to hear about the latest results, hope your FS gets to the bottom of as soon as poss so you can carry on with your ICSI.


----------



## Kristin83

flake-y: Yay for starting injections! It all goes so fast once you start :)

Raf wife: I'm glad your injections are going well :happydance:

Mrssunshine: Awesome beta number!! When do you go for your next one? :happydance:

Polly: Good luck tomorrow! I'm waiting to hear that we have another :bfp: in the group!!

Nayla: i'm sorry about the setback but I'm glad that you got to still start

AFM: Nothing new really going on, I go for another beta test tomorrow...everything else the same, completely and utterly exhausted...lol


----------



## Wallie

I'm glad to read everyone is pushing on really nicely although Nayla I'm sorry to hear that your test results are holding everything up. It's such a nightmare the waiting and waiting.

AFM - Action scan tomorrow, this is the first one I've had since starting injections for stimming. I've now had 7 injections, so we'll see what they say tomorrow. How long were most of you on injections for, do you think it'll be next week I have EC? I hope so but if it's the next week that's fine too.

I must admit though I'm feeling slightly scared. I'm scared of finally getting pregnant and then trying to keep it. I keep reading about these poor ladies who get their much wanted bfp and then losing it. Oh, I'm so heartbroken for anyone who has lost a pregnancy but the thought is now making me really scared and sick. I may even have to come off this board for a while as I'm starting to freak out and I'm not even pregnant.


----------



## raf-wife

good luck today polly :hugs:

good luck today with your beta kristin x

fantastic numbers mrs s :happydance:

i hope your scan goes well today wallie 

flake-y how are you feeling x

i hope everyone else is doing well x

Afm i felt really sick this morning and dizzy in the night i think i need to take lots of water up to bed with me im not complaining though and love how fast this is all happening now i have been looking at the dates and reckon egg collection will be next friday i will have to wait and see how it goes on mondays scan x


----------



## pluto

hi wallie, I'm due to start downregging next week and EC is scheduled for the 04th march. I have also started thinking about actually being pregnant and the possibility of miscarriage but i think you really have to put it out of your mind and take one step at a time. Just concentrate on getting that BFP first!!! After that, all you can do is be positive, hopeful and take care of yourself-worrying about it won't change the outcome and may contribute to it. -I know thats easier said than done!

Mrs sunshine-I'm so glad the bleeding has stopped and everything looks good

Nayla- I hope that you will be able to continue with the cycle- Its all so hard and stressful isn't it? I really feel for you.

Flake-y congrats on starting the injections-I'll be just a couple of weeks behind you. Can't wait to get on with it-EC is four weeks today!!!

Kristen-its great everything is going well


----------



## pluto

Hi RAF-Wife, 10 days will fly by. did you take a spray for downregging? did you have any side effects from it? I'm due to start the spray at the end of next week and am wondering what the effect will be. I know the stimming part will be awful so am expecting that!


----------



## mrssunshine78

exciting stuff raf wife, seems to be going very quickly!! :happydance:

wallie good luck with your scan today, i had to stim for 13 days, but that was because i didn't respond too well to the drugs, my follies were slow and there weren't very many of them, so hopefully you'll be faster than i was EC may well be next week for you!!! :happydance: I totally inderstand about the miscarriage worry, i'm trying to be hopeful and positive, but its so hard with the thought of it hanging over you :hugs:

nayla, i'm sorry about your result, hopefully the drugs will be fast acting and you wont be too far behind your original plan :hugs:

flake-y glad your injection went well, you don't have long to wait til ec :happydance:

polly - i can't believe you haven't tested yourself - or maybe i'm just very impatient! lol can't wait to hear your result, ive got everything crossed for a bfp for you :hugs:

good luck pluto, not long now 

good luck with your beta kristen! i'm completely exhausred too!

afm no more betas, only had those to done cos i specifically asked for them, so its just a wait for my scan now, very scary

hope i haven't missed anyone

:hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

pluto said:


> Hi RAF-Wife, 10 days will fly by. did you take a spray for downregging? did you have any side effects from it? I'm due to start the spray at the end of next week and am wondering what the effect will be. I know the stimming part will be awful so am expecting that!

hi pluto i didnt down reg chick but wallie used the spray, maybe you could take a look at her journal, with the stimming just drink drink and drink some more lol x


----------



## mrs_major

Hiya ladies, just wondering if I could please pick your brains as you all seem much more knowledgeable of this than me! :haha:

It's our first IVF cycle, i'm on day 8 of stimming. Had a scan Weds, they said I was over-responding and had 'far too many' follicles so they reduced my dose down to 112 gonal-f (was previously on 150). Had another scan today, and I have 7 x 12/13mm follies but also around 30 follies of 8mm or under. I'm staying on 112 gonal f and going back tomorrow for another scan, and probably monday as well. 

The clinic are talking about doing EC, but then freezing any fertilised embryo's as apparently I'm at risk of OHSS? I really want to proceed with a fresh transfer, not frozen. We only get one go on the NHS (although we do have funds to pay ourselves after if necessary).... so my thoughts are heading towards abandoning the cycle, and trying again and hoping that they can get me to respond without over-responding. Has anyone any thoughts/experience of this? 

I'm just so aware the FET success rates aren't as good as a fresh cycle, and I want to give us the best possible result.

Very confused :shrug:


----------



## mrssunshine78

They suspected I had ohss and I was very uncomfortable after ec, my consultant discussed with me whether I'd like to freeze my embryos rather than continue with the cycle, I said I wanted the transfer. Maybe speak to one of the nurses at your clinic and see what they say. Hope it turns out ok for u, sorry I haven't been much help
X


----------



## Nayla82

Thank you so all so much for your support :hugs:

I took 5 different tablets last night including the pill, been feeling very very dizzy all morning. I have managed to do some research on the Prolactin hormone and its usually high when your pregnant and breast feeding and It is under 20 ng for non pregnant women :shrug: I cant seem to find anyone as high as 120? I have read its your brain telling your body that your pregnant? (I have been thinking about being a mother for well over 1 year i breath being a mom :cloud9:, sometimes i feel that i have caused all this to my body?)

My husband told me last night our priority is to get this hormone sorted out, i just hope it can drop 100 in 2 weeks? :shrug: The FS said its a little worrying being so so high and an MRI of the brain will be needed if there isnt a decrease? She didnt say that it will affect the ICSI Treatment? but would like to sort it out the best she can before we continue :thumbup: were paying so much money for this treatment I dont want to go ahead if the high prolactin will bother it? if my brain is telling my body that im pregnant how will i get pregnant and the embies implant?

Maybe im worrying too much, there alot at stake and we cant afford to lose thousands of pounds as well as the emotional pain :cry: theres nothing i read that i can eat or drink to reduce Prolactin, i guess its just something that needs to be controlled with the strong drugs.

I will continue taking the pill that I have been given, and I guess after 2 weeks i will know for sure if the treatment is worth moving forward with? even if theres a slight doubt that it will affect my treatment im willing to wait that bit longer to make sure im 100% on track :thumbup:

I thought having zero sperms in one test and the next a few sperms it really couldnt get any worse :nope: now i have a freak result of 120, I just knew deep down my body had to misbehave one way or another :nope:

Just going to take each day as it comes [-o&lt; Also read stress can increase Prolactin and my parents have been married for 35 years and are going now through a very messy divorce which has been very very heavy on my mind.
On my next test i might gor for a massage just before the blood test too make sure im relaxed as one can be :thumbup:

I really love going on here and reading everyones journeys and the BFP'S give me the strength and hope that it will happen soon.

Good luck to all you very strong ladies xx and your all in my prayers :hugs: 

xxxxxx Will Update you all as soon as i get the 2nd blood tests and what the next step will be, Very stressful time.


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine: Yay for being 5 weeks :happydance:


----------



## raf-wife

mrs_major said:


> Hiya ladies, just wondering if I could please pick your brains as you all seem much more knowledgeable of this than me! :haha:
> 
> It's our first IVF cycle, i'm on day 8 of stimming. Had a scan Weds, they said I was over-responding and had 'far too many' follicles so they reduced my dose down to 112 gonal-f (was previously on 150). Had another scan today, and I have 7 x 12/13mm follies but also around 30 follies of 8mm or under. I'm staying on 112 gonal f and going back tomorrow for another scan, and probably monday as well.
> 
> The clinic are talking about doing EC, but then freezing any fertilised embryo's as apparently I'm at risk of OHSS? I really want to proceed with a fresh transfer, not frozen. We only get one go on the NHS (although we do have funds to pay ourselves after if necessary).... so my thoughts are heading towards abandoning the cycle, and trying again and hoping that they can get me to respond without over-responding. Has anyone any thoughts/experience of this?
> 
> I'm just so aware the FET success rates aren't as good as a fresh cycle, and I want to give us the best possible result.
> 
> Very confused :shrug:

i cant really be of any help to you hun, i have seen many successful FETs on here, but hopefully things will work out and you can continue with this cycle :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

Nayla82 said:


> Thank you so all so much for your support :hugs:
> 
> I took 5 different tablets last night including the pill, been feeling very very dizzy all morning. I have managed to do some research on the Prolactin hormone and its usually high when your pregnant and breast feeding and It is under 20 ng for non pregnant women :shrug: I cant seem to find anyone as high as 120? I have read its your brain telling your body that your pregnant? (I have been thinking about being a mother for well over 1 year i breath being a mom :cloud9:, sometimes i feel that i have caused all this to my body?)
> 
> My husband told me last night our priority is to get this hormone sorted out, i just hope it can drop 100 in 2 weeks? :shrug: The FS said its a little worrying being so so high and an MRI of the brain will be needed if there isnt a decrease? She didnt say that it will affect the ICSI Treatment? but would like to sort it out the best she can before we continue :thumbup: were paying so much money for this treatment I dont want to go ahead if the high prolactin will bother it? if my brain is telling my body that im pregnant how will i get pregnant and the embies implant?
> 
> Maybe im worrying too much, there alot at stake and we cant afford to lose thousands of pounds as well as the emotional pain :cry: theres nothing i read that i can eat or drink to reduce Prolactin, i guess its just something that needs to be controlled with the strong drugs.
> 
> I will continue taking the pill that I have been given, and I guess after 2 weeks i will know for sure if the treatment is worth moving forward with? even if theres a slight doubt that it will affect my treatment im willing to wait that bit longer to make sure im 100% on track :thumbup:
> 
> I thought having zero sperms in one test and the next a few sperms it really couldnt get any worse :nope: now i have a freak result of 120, I just knew deep down my body had to misbehave one way or another :nope:
> 
> Just going to take each day as it comes [-o&lt; Also read stress can increase Prolactin and my parents have been married for 35 years and are going now through a very messy divorce which has been very very heavy on my mind.
> On my next test i might gor for a massage just before the blood test too make sure im relaxed as one can be :thumbup:
> 
> I really love going on here and reading everyones journeys and the BFP'S give me the strength and hope that it will happen soon.
> 
> Good luck to all you very strong ladies xx and your all in my prayers :hugs:
> 
> xxxxxx Will Update you all as soon as i get the 2nd blood tests and what the next step will be, Very stressful time.

oh you are having a tough time hun, i hope it all works out for you :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

I just got my new beta number....7985! No more blood tests either...yay :happydance:

and..i got my appt for my first ultrasound...next wednesday night! I'm so excited :D


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristen everything sounds fantastic for u! Can't wait to hear about your scan next wk!

Nayla sorry you're having such an awful time, really hope things improve for u soon :hugs:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hello ladies
thanks for all your good wishes. Am in shock as I got a BFP!! 

Wasn't sure what to expect so needless to say we are delighted (and am feeling a bit in shock) although I am not planning too far ahead at the mo as am still feeling pretty hellish with major bloating (I look about 4 months preggo) and various abdominal aches and pains. Just hope it sticks!! 

I have been pretty convinced that I have OHSS although the clinic aren't so sure.

Anyways will just enjoy my first ever BFP for now!

Px


----------



## Kristin83

Pollydoodle said:


> Hello ladies
> thanks for all your good wishes. Am in shock as I got a BFP!!
> 
> Wasn't sure what to expect so needless to say we are delighted (and am feeling a bit in shock) although I am not planning too far ahead at the mo as am still feeling pretty hellish with major bloating (I look about 4 months preggo) and various abdominal aches and pains. Just hope it sticks!!
> 
> I have been pretty convinced that I have OHSS although the clinic aren't so sure.
> 
> Anyways will just enjoy my first ever BFP for now!
> 
> Px


Yay!!!!! I'm so excited for u :D I knew this thread was good luck!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pollydoodle

mrs_major said:


> Hiya ladies, just wondering if I could please pick your brains as you all seem much more knowledgeable of this than me! :haha:
> 
> It's our first IVF cycle, i'm on day 8 of stimming. Had a scan Weds, they said I was over-responding and had 'far too many' follicles so they reduced my dose down to 112 gonal-f (was previously on 150). Had another scan today, and I have 7 x 12/13mm follies but also around 30 follies of 8mm or under. I'm staying on 112 gonal f and going back tomorrow for another scan, and probably monday as well.
> 
> The clinic are talking about doing EC, but then freezing any fertilised embryo's as apparently I'm at risk of OHSS? I really want to proceed with a fresh transfer, not frozen. We only get one go on the NHS (although we do have funds to pay ourselves after if necessary).... so my thoughts are heading towards abandoning the cycle, and trying again and hoping that they can get me to respond without over-responding. Has anyone any thoughts/experience of this?
> 
> I'm just so aware the FET success rates aren't as good as a fresh cycle, and I want to give us the best possible result.
> 
> Very confused :shrug:

Hi Mrs Major

I had a similar issue to you, as I had about 35 follicles by day 7 of stims. I had been more worried about them cancelling the cycle, as OHSS was also a concern for me (I just got a BFP today and am convinced that I have or have had some form of OHSS or similar, which has been pretty miserable). They said to me as well that if things were worse by the time of ET then they would have to freeze the embryos. I was ok with that (I think according to my clinic's statistics success rates for frozen embryos are almost as good as fresh). I don't really like the thought of all the drugs/hormones we have to put into our bodies in IVF so having done 7 days of stims, my feeling was that I would prefer to take what I could get rather than start over again - but everyone is different, and cost is an issue as well. Ask your clinic, but I know for me it was a difficult balancing act with the drugs - as I have loads of follicles naturally, but if they drop the dosage too low the follicles might not mature to the required size. Before deciding, I would ask them what they could do differently next time if you did cancel the cycle.

In the end they were fine to go ahead with my ET, so it doesn'talways mean that the embryos will have to be frozen - they will see how you are at that time. But I think if you get to that stage and they recommend freezing them then it is wise to go with their judgement as severe OHSS can be very nasty.

Good luck
Px


----------



## raf-wife

Pollydoodle said:


> Hello ladies
> thanks for all your good wishes. Am in shock as I got a BFP!!
> 
> Wasn't sure what to expect so needless to say we are delighted (and am feeling a bit in shock) although I am not planning too far ahead at the mo as am still feeling pretty hellish with major bloating (I look about 4 months preggo) and various abdominal aches and pains. Just hope it sticks!!
> 
> I have been pretty convinced that I have OHSS although the clinic aren't so sure.
> 
> Anyways will just enjoy my first ever BFP for now!
> 
> Px

:happydance:polly i am so pleased for you sweetheart i have been checking the thread all day congratulations :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

Kristin83 said:


> I just got my new beta number....7985! No more blood tests either...yay :happydance:
> 
> and..i got my appt for my first ultrasound...next wednesday night! I'm so excited :D

thats excellent kristen :happydance:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Thanks so much guys. Lottie, you next!
Px


----------



## raf-wife

we dont have anyone else pupo yet do we ?

i think egg retrieval will be 11th feb and if i have a day 3 transfer it will be valentines day x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Woohoo:happydance: big congratulations polly!!!! Excellent news


----------



## Flake-y

Pollydoodle said:


> Hello ladies
> thanks for all your good wishes. Am in shock as I got a BFP!!
> 
> Wasn't sure what to expect so needless to say we are delighted (and am feeling a bit in shock) although I am not planning too far ahead at the mo as am still feeling pretty hellish with major bloating (I look about 4 months preggo) and various abdominal aches and pains. Just hope it sticks!!
> 
> I have been pretty convinced that I have OHSS although the clinic aren't so sure.
> 
> Anyways will just enjoy my first ever BFP for now!
> 
> Px

Fantastic news Polly!!!! Am so pleased for you!!!


----------



## raf-wife

i have had my first cetrotide injection this morning i cant believe its cd7 already, i am still finding it hard to sleep even though im tired, i think its partly because of being bloated and a bit uncomfortable but mostly because im so excited x

how are you all doing girls, daisy we have not heard from you in a while are you ok chick x


----------



## DingleyDell

ive not been on here for two weeks (been taking it easy for a little bit) and there are so many :bfp:'s xxx CONGRATULATIONS to all of you its such a shock of happiness :happydance::happydance: (ive never seen so many within this space of time).. 

ive been getting ready for my frozen transfer which is going to be this tuesday,(been having scans and bloods for over a week to check all is ok) ive booked 3 days off to work to rest at home to give BEKO (dh has nicknamed it) the best chance possible to snuggle in and get comfy for a long awaited 9 months \\:D/ xxxx 

Good luck to those who are starting there treatments and have already started, hopefully this thread is full of so much happiness and wonderfull news for us all :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## raf-wife

hi hun good luck for tuesday keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## DingleyDell

raf-wife said:


> hi hun good luck for tuesday keep us posted :hugs:

Thanks, how are you getting on with your treatment at the moment ???


----------



## raf-wife

im doing fine hun thanks i go for a scan on monday so hoping things are proggressing nicely x


----------



## DingleyDell

raf-wife said:


> im doing fine hun thanks i go for a scan on monday so hoping things are proggressing nicely x

then hope it goes well for you too :flower: xx


----------



## raf-wife

hi girls im feeling a little rough this afternoon just not quite right iykwim im really tired my stomachs very heavy and i feel sick and feel like i have a constantly full bladder i also have just had a big cry, i just want a bit of reassurance really did you girls feel like this im on cd7 x


----------



## mrssunshine78

I did feel pretty awful when I was stimming I was bloated fed up and tired, I was off on sick for nearly a wk! I think it's just all of the drugs. It's such an emotional experience. Hope u feel better soon, just think positive it's nearly time for ec :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

raf-wife said:


> hi girls im feeling a little rough this afternoon just not quite right iykwim im really tired my stomachs very heavy and i feel sick and feel like i have a constantly full bladder i also have just had a big cry, i just want a bit of reassurance really did you girls feel like this im on cd7 x

I was the same way...bloated, icky feeling..and thats when all the down feeling started....like mrssunshine said its because of the meds...it messes with your body

Stay positive....you are almost pupo! :happydance:



DingleyDell said:


> ive not been on here for two weeks (been taking it easy for a little bit) and there are so many :bfp:'s xxx CONGRATULATIONS to all of you its such a shock of happiness :happydance::happydance: (ive never seen so many within this space of time)..
> 
> ive been getting ready for my frozen transfer which is going to be this tuesday,(been having scans and bloods for over a week to check all is ok) ive booked 3 days off to work to rest at home to give BEKO (dh has nicknamed it) the best chance possible to snuggle in and get comfy for a long awaited 9 months \\:D/ xxxx
> 
> Good luck to those who are starting there treatments and have already started, hopefully this thread is full of so much happiness and wonderfull news for us all :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

Good luck Tuesday DinlgeyDell!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Good luck with fet dingleydell, you'll soon be PUPO!


----------



## Flake-y

Good luck dinglydell for your FET!! This is a lucky thread!

Hey Lottie, I am just a bit behind you, I am cd5!!! I start cetrotide tonight, not feeling any symptoms yet, bloating etc, although I've only had 2 injections so far!!!

DH is taking me out for a curry tonight so it's very likely I'll be bloated later on, I will be full of curry! Can't wait, I'm already starving.


----------



## raf-wife

Flake-y said:


> Good luck dinglydell for your FET!! This is a lucky thread!
> 
> Hey Lottie, I am just a bit behind you, I am cd5!!! I start cetrotide tonight, not feeling any symptoms yet, bloating etc, although I've only had 2 injections so far!!!
> 
> DH is taking me out for a curry tonight so it's very likely I'll be bloated later on, I will be full of curry! Can't wait, I'm already starving.

enjoy your curry, i went to pizza hut tonight feel a little better now ive eaten i think il be off to bed soon though im so tired x


----------



## blondemop

Hi Ladies! I was wondering if I could join. Our problem is mainly male factor (poor morphology) and we were told in December that we would need IVF. We were lucky to get in to a great clinic pretty quick. We were all set to go and I was supposed to start stiming today, but when I went in for my day 3 scan /tests a few weeks ago my E2 was high and I had a large follicle already. Best guess is a functional cyst so they gave me provera in hopes I would "reset" and not miss this cycle. Well, I needed to see AF by today to start. Of course, when I actually really want to see her, she doesn't show. So, now we wait until March. Anyway, I have been following along on this thread and thought I would say hi! I'm hoping the next month goes by very fast!!!!


----------



## Flake-y

blondemop said:


> Hi Ladies! I was wondering if I could join. Our problem is mainly male factor (poor morphology) and we were told in December that we would need IVF. We were lucky to get in to a great clinic pretty quick. We were all set to go and I was supposed to start stiming today, but when I went in for my day 3 scan /tests a few weeks ago my E2 was high and I had a large follicle already. Best guess is a functional cyst so they gave me provera in hopes I would "reset" and not miss this cycle. Well, I needed to see AF by today to start. Of course, when I actually really want to see her, she doesn't show. So, now we wait until March. Anyway, I have been following along on this thread and thought I would say hi! I'm hoping the next month goes by very fast!!!!

Hey blondemop, I'm sure I remember you from one of the IUI threads, am I right?:flower:

Welcome to the thread! This is a lucky thread, we have lots of bfps already!:happydance:


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> Flake-y said:
> 
> 
> Good luck dinglydell for your FET!! This is a lucky thread!
> 
> Hey Lottie, I am just a bit behind you, I am cd5!!! I start cetrotide tonight, not feeling any symptoms yet, bloating etc, although I've only had 2 injections so far!!!
> 
> DH is taking me out for a curry tonight so it's very likely I'll be bloated later on, I will be full of curry! Can't wait, I'm already starving.
> 
> enjoy your curry, i went to pizza hut tonight feel a little better now ive eaten i think il be off to bed soon though im so tired xClick to expand...

Y'know I did all the dusting & the hoovering earlier on & my legs ached afterwards! Strange for me, I usually spend all of Saturday afternoon cleaning & don't sit down till 6pm, but I was knackered by 4! It must be the drugs!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

I am coming to join the group! I am 29, PCOS, and have had two unsuccessful injectible/trigger/IUI Cycles, and my doctor is moving me on to IVF. I will have a "prep cycle" through February and will start IVF in March. I know nothing about this, and am scared to death, but thought I would come here to offer and receive support!


----------



## raf-wife

hi and welcome blondemop sorry your cycles being delayed, as youve probably read my cycle was delayed by a late af as well so i had to take provera too it is very frustrating, but it will come around soon:hugs: 

flake-y it will be the injections chick and thats the first thing i felt i was worn out hoovering upstairs, and now keep falling asleep throughout the day:sleep:

hi miss jennifer welcome to the group we have all had phases of being scared excited nervous etc but were all here for each other and if theres anything we can help with let us know:hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

good luck with you egg retrieval tommorrow wallie:hugs:


----------



## Please

Blond mop - I'm sorry AF didn't arrive in time! Fx'd for March! I too am starting in March! Do u happen to know the figure of ur E2 result? when I've had mine tested in the past it's always been really high so I'm worried it might cause a problem for me too. TY


----------



## Alexapoo

raf-wife said:


> hi girls im feeling a little rough this afternoon just not quite right iykwim im really tired my stomachs very heavy and i feel sick and feel like i have a constantly full bladder i also have just had a big cry, i just want a bit of reassurance really did you girls feel like this im on cd7 x

I didn't feel like that till the last few days of stimming, but you no doubt have mnay more follicles than I did (10-11 and only 7 eggs) and so more uncomfortable. It's a good sign things are brewing nicely! Good luck tomorrow! Things are going so fast for you!

Kristin: great betas...twins for sure in my opinion (sorry, I keep saying that lol) when is your scan?

AFM: still prego and beta was 407 at 16days past ER/EC.....perhaps twinnies for me too I hope! Average hcg for 16dpo for twins was 398 and a singleton was 208....if you need a great beta website for later here is: Betabase.com TONS of stats and detailed data! My 1st scan is Friday the 11th at 1015! Should know numbers they said by then.

Good luck to everyone still stimming or in 2ww!


----------



## raf-wife

thanks alexa and excellent news on your beta chick congratulations x


----------



## blondemop

Flake-y- yep I was on one of the IUI threads earlier on. I remember you too! Hello again :flower: I have a good feeling about this thread, just wish I could have gotten started yesterday. My fridge is full of meds and my closet is full of syringes! :haha:

Please- I think my E2 was 207 and the follicle/ cyst was 15mm, my lining was also thick. :shrug: Very annoying as I was not on clomid or injectables for the cycle before, just had natural IUI with ovidrel injection and progesterone cream after IUI. 
I have read that high E2 levels on day 3 labs can mean a functional cyst or low ovarian reserve.


----------



## mrssunshine78

welcome to all the new ladies - good luck with your journey :hugs:

good luck with your scan raf wife

when is your scan flake-y?

polly, how are you? has it sunk in yet?


----------



## Flake-y

Welcome to the thread missjennifer & please!

Mrssunshine I go back on Wednesday for a scan & bloods. Hoping for good follie growth!!!

How are you doing?


----------



## mrssunshine78

sure you will have a great follie growth, wont be long til EC now!!

i'm ok i think, am worrying a bit today cos have af type pains, and haven't been feeling as hungry. Its just hard not knowing whats going on :wacko:


----------



## Flake-y

I'm sure the af pains are normal, I've heard of lots of girls getting that; it'll be your uterus stretching!!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

yeah i've read about it a lot too, its just scary when it happens to you!!


----------



## littlepee

hi girls new to this site im on d16 of dr have scan on tue to se if start stimm hope the scan is okay to start its a scary thing this hope u all okay x


im 30 dh 30 4th attempt iui had my little boy aged 5 now
4th failed iui so now 1st ivf


----------



## Flake-y

littlepee said:


> hi girls new to this site im on d16 of dr have scan on tue to se if start stimm hope the scan is okay to start its a scary thing this hope u all okay x
> 
> 
> im 30 dh 30 4th attempt iui had my little boy aged 5 now
> 4th failed iui so now 1st ivf

Welcome to the thread! Good luck with your scan on Tuesday!


----------



## Flake-y

mrssunshine78 said:


> yeah i've read about it a lot too, its just scary when it happens to you!!

Yeah, I can imagine. When do you get your scan?


----------



## mrssunshine78

15th feb, so still got over a week to wait, might have gone crazy by then! lol

good luck with your scan littlepee


----------



## Please

blondemop said:


> Flake-y- yep I was on one of the IUI threads earlier on. I remember you too! Hello again :flower: I have a good feeling about this thread, just wish I could have gotten started yesterday. My fridge is full of meds and my closet is full of syringes! :haha:
> 
> Please- I think my E2 was 207 and the follicle/ cyst was 15mm, my lining was also thick. :shrug: Very annoying as I was not on clomid or injectables for the cycle before, just had natural IUI with ovidrel injection and progesterone cream after IUI.
> I have read that high E2 levels on day 3 labs can mean a functional cyst or low ovarian reserve.

Thank u, I had my E2 checked in December on CD2 and it was 144, should be below 80. They said it wouldnt be low reserve because of my age (23) so more than likely a cyst like urself :growlmad:


----------



## Please

Flake-y said:


> Welcome to the thread missjennifer & please!
> ?

Thank u :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Sorry, forgot to post in here. I had my scan on Friday, 10 good sized eggs and a few smaller ones so our EC is on Monday 7th February at 10:30am :happydance: It has all gone so quickly.


----------



## littlepee

good luck wallie tomorrow hope everything goes well it seems to be dragging for me x


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine: I go Wednesday night for my scan...exactly 6 weeks :) as for the cramps, i had some strong ones yesterday but they passed...most days I have the cramps and I have not been hungry the last few days...just tired and nauseous....and I have issues already with my back (sciatic nerve) and it feels like sciatica is already starting, which is common but usually not until later. And you saying twins is fine! People at work and my FIL keep saying quadruplets!!! 

Good luck tomorrow Wallie!!! :happydance:

Welcome to all the new girls and good luck! Once you get started everything goes soooo fast :D


----------



## Kristin83

Alexapoo said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> hi girls im feeling a little rough this afternoon just not quite right iykwim im really tired my stomachs very heavy and i feel sick and feel like i have a constantly full bladder i also have just had a big cry, i just want a bit of reassurance really did you girls feel like this im on cd7 x
> 
> I didn't feel like that till the last few days of stimming, but you no doubt have mnay more follicles than I did (10-11 and only 7 eggs) and so more uncomfortable. It's a good sign things are brewing nicely! Good luck tomorrow! Things are going so fast for you!
> 
> Kristin: great betas...twins for sure in my opinion (sorry, I keep saying that lol) when is your scan?
> 
> AFM: still prego and beta was 407 at 16days past ER/EC.....perhaps twinnies for me too I hope! Average hcg for 16dpo for twins was 398 and a singleton was 208....if you need a great beta website for later here is: Betabase.com TONS of stats and detailed data! My 1st scan is Friday the 11th at 1015! Should know numbers they said by then.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still stimming or in 2ww!Click to expand...

That webpage isnt working :(


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi ladies

Lottie, hope that your scan goes well tomorrow, I am sure you will have loads of good sized follicles. I was really bloated and uncomfortable from early on (I remember calling the clinic on day 5 of stims cos I was worried about it). They said to me that it just means that there are lots of follicles developing, which will be expected for both of us given the numbers that we had naturally.

Wallie, good luck tomorrow with your collection, sounds like you will get a good number of eggies.

Mrs Sunshine, I am doing fine, hasn't quite sunk in yet I don't think! I would just like to start feeling better, I still have this OHSS type thing so am mega bloated and very uncomfortable walking, sleeping or sitting.... Hopefully it will start to subside soon. I have had lots of aches, pains and cramps so far although it is hard to tell which is related to pregnancy, my irritable bowel or this OHSS thing. Fun and games! Am sure that you will be fine, so try not to worry.

Jo, hope your injections are going good - when is your scan?

Px


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristen I bet u can't wait for your scan, can't wait to hear that there's 2 in there! Lol Cramps and things r quite disturbing but guess I should try and ignore them, easier said than done though

Polly tbh I can still barely believe that I'm pregnant, finding it truly bizarre! Hope u start feeling better soon, make sure u drink plenty


----------



## raf-wife

polly did you find it worse at night, here i am out of bed again at 6am because ive been awake most of the night, i did feel better during the day yesterday though, i think the first dose of cetrotide caused my nausea on saturday x


----------



## mrs_major

Just a little update, I'm having EC tomorrow at 10.30 am :happydance:

But, due the number of follies of the right size (17-19mm -approx 30 at yesterday's scan), and a further 30 or so smaller ones, they say i'm high risk of developing ohss so probably won't be allowed a transfer this cycle :cry:

Been given cabergoline and clexane to start to hopefully prevent ohss symptoms though, but the clinic tomorrow may well just say no to a transfer and freeze everything. 

Good luck wallie for your EC today and baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'll keep everything crossed for you mrsmajor, really hoe you'll be able to have your transfer, but if not I'm sure you'll have plenty of good eggs for FET good luck :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

sorry about the possible ohss mrs__major,hopefully your meds will sort it out quickly you have some lovely size follies though hun x,

Afm just got back from the clinic and i have 15 follies [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] and the rest @ 11 and 12 i go back on weds and they are expecting ec to be friday, how do the sizes look to you at this point ?

hope everyone is doing well today x


----------



## mrssunshine78

i think they look good rafwife, my clinic told me that i'd need at least 3 follies at 17mm or more to go ahead with EC, think they grow about 2mm per day, so looks like you'll have quite a few at a good size. Its exciting now you're getting so close :happydance:


----------



## raf-wife

thanks mrs s they also said my lining was 8.5 i know nothing about this how does that sound to you at this point hun x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Not too sure about lining measurements, it must be ok though or else they prob wouldn't have suggested Friday as EC


----------



## Pollydoodle

Lottie, glad that your scan went well. I think your follicle sizes look really good, mine were probably about the same at that stage or maybe slightly smaller (although I had loads and loads in the 6-9mm range too). At my clinic they had to be at least 16mm to qualify for collection and mine took a wee bit of a growth spurt in the last couple of days (helped by the trigger shot). It looks like you will have a lot of really good sized eggs for collection on Friday! 

I think your lining looks fine, mine was around 9mm at that stage, although my clinic said anything above 6mm was OK for EC (although they prefer it to be a bit more than 6mm). I think it tends to thicken a bit more as you progress through your cycle too.

As for the bloating, I don't remember it being worse at night but I think it was just pretty constant. Felt like carrying loads of tiny filled hot water bottles around in my tum. The bloating I have now is a bit worse at night and I was told to prop myself up in bed rather than lie flat, to stop the excess liquid coming up into my chest (which is really uncomfortable) but I don't think that would apply to you as it'll just be the developing follies which are making you bloated. Did you ask them about it at your appointment?

Can't believe that you will be off for EC on Friday already, the short protocol definitely flies by!

Take care
Px


----------



## raf-wife

thanks polly no i didnt ask i always feel so rushed in there, its onto the couch open your legs and then off you go, i feel a lot more reassured today though i have been so worried about ohss but hopefully it seems they got my dose of meds just right, how are you feeling honey apart from the bloating x


----------



## mrs_major

i think your measurements are really good. mine grew approx 2mm per day so you'll be ready to go by Friday. My clinic said they like the womb lining to be over 8mm for egg collection. Mine was 8 on Friday but 10 by Sunday so yours should get a little bit thicker too and just nice and ready for them little embies to sink into :happydance:


----------



## Flake-y

Hey girls, 

Lottie, good news from your scan today! And your lining sounds fine, mine was 9.5 for my first IUI & they were perfectly happy with that. It'll probably thicken up a bit before Friday anyway.

As for me, 2nd cetrotide shot last night, & today I'm having a lot of twingey pains in the ovary area, hope that's a good sign! Feeling absolutely fine otherwise. 

Wonder if any of you girls could tell me, if I have EC on Monday, a week today, if I had a 5-day transfer, would it be Friday or Saturday? Just wondered if the EC day counts as day 1 or not.


----------



## raf-wife

im pretty sure they count the following day as day 1 x


----------



## Flake-y

Cool, so transfer would be either Thursday for a 3 day, or Saturday for a 5 day. Am hoping for a 5 day, just hope EC can still go ahead for Monday, I'm already sick of all the injections!


----------



## raf-wife

i know what you mean im running out of space on my stomach x


----------



## Flake-y

Oh me too, I'm moving to the left side tonight, I stuck the needle in at a funny angle last night & I've got a big bruise now! And it seemed to hurt a bit more last night too.

Can't wait till it's all over!


----------



## raf-wife

ouch to the bruise, i have loads of scarring on my stomach from surgery especially on the right so having to find spaces on the left x


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hiya
Thanks Lottie, I'm still not feeling too good - very bloated but also generally uncomfortable with intermittent bouts of stomach/chest pains. Am quite bloated above the belly button as well, which is probably the sorest bit when it gets going. Not complaining though given that this has probably re-occurred due to my BFP...

Jo, Lottie is right - I asked GCRM about this, the day following EC is day 1. Good luck with the rest of your injections,

Px


----------



## Kristin83

Flake-y said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Lottie, good news from your scan today! And your lining sounds fine, mine was 9.5 for my first IUI & they were perfectly happy with that. It'll probably thicken up a bit before Friday anyway.
> 
> As for me, 2nd cetrotide shot last night, & today I'm having a lot of twingey pains in the ovary area, hope that's a good sign! Feeling absolutely fine otherwise.
> 
> Wonder if any of you girls could tell me, if I have EC on Monday, a week today, if I had a 5-day transfer, would it be Friday or Saturday? Just wondered if the EC day counts as day 1 or not.

I had a 5 day transfer...the ER was Wednesday and transfer was Monday so they count day one as the first full day after fertilization


----------



## Wallie

Had EC today. Got 6 eggs and OH's sperm was super dooper. Just hope they fertalise well, but I'll hear tomorrow and find out when transfer will be.

Any suggestions 1 or 2? (if I get the options).

Hope you're all well.


----------



## Kristin83

yay Wallie! Thats awesome :) Its up to you, I did 2 but I am ok with the idea of twins if it happens...


----------



## raf-wife

fantastic news wallie :happydance: have a good think with dh about how you would feel if both fertalise and dont feel pressured by the clinic they always try and push single egg transfer and thats fine if you only want to have 1 transfered but your self funded so its your choice hunny :thumbup:


----------



## raf-wife

Pollydoodle said:


> Hiya
> Thanks Lottie, I'm still not feeling too good - very bloated but also generally uncomfortable with intermittent bouts of stomach/chest pains. Am quite bloated above the belly button as well, which is probably the sorest bit when it gets going. Not complaining though given that this has probably re-occurred due to my BFP...
> 
> Jo, Lottie is right - I asked GCRM about this, the day following EC is day 1. Good luck with the rest of your injections,
> 
> Px

the first few weeks is often when you feel the most uncomfortable but i expect most of this is down to the ohss i hope it settles down for you soon and then you can have a lovely pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Hi, just a quick update. My eggs did not fertilize. 3 were immature and the other three with conventional IVF did not fertilize. I'm okay, rather that this happened now rather than waiting 2 weeks and not having a :bfp: Now we just have to see what happens next, do we fund ourselves again or where are we on the NHS waiting list?


----------



## raf-wife

oh wallie im sorry sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

Wallie I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

:hugs: wallie thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

how are you feeling kristen? excited about tomorrow? Do you have many symptoms? i'm completely freaking out cos i just don't feel pregnant at all


----------



## mrssunshine78

Is your scan tomorrow flake-y? Do u have another scan RAF wife?

Hope everyone is feeling good
Xx


----------



## littlepee

wallie so sorry to hear that! hope ur okay


----------



## raf-wife

mrssunshine78 said:


> Is your scan tomorrow flake-y? Do u have another scan RAF wife?
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling good
> Xx

yeah sunshine i have another one at 8am tommorrow hopefully il get the confimation for friday, can you tell me when the trigger is done is it the night before or 2 days before, i was thinking this morning this could be the last gonal f and cetrotide, i have ran out of the gonal f today too so it would be great if we dont have to buy more, i have accupuncture tommorrow too which i really need my hormones are all over the place, i cried in tesco car park today because i couldnt remember what i wanted to buy and im feeling exhausted x


----------



## Flake-y

Wallie, so sorry to hear the news, hope you are ok. :hug:

Mrssunshine, yeah, I go tommorrow at 9am, hoping for lots of follies! Still having twingey pains, lots of EWCM & have noticed a slight expansion in my belly that wasn't there before! Fxed!!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck to you ladies!! got my fingers crossed for both of you :hugs:

raf wife, you'll trigger tomorrow if ec is friday, so hopefully the trigger will be your last injection!!! :happydance: Hormones def drive you crazy, you'll have a whole load more when you get your BFP!!


----------



## mrs_major

so sorry to hear you didn't get any fertilisation wallie :hugs:

Had EC myself today, got 30 eggs, of which 16 are mature, got everything crossed we get some good fertilisation.

Very sore now though :cry:


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck mrsmajor, have they said anything about whether you can have the transfer, or do they want you to do a FET later? I was very sore after EC too, hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Flake-y

Good luck Mrs Major, hope you get lots of fertilised eggs.


----------



## Pollydoodle

So sorry to hear that Wallie, hope that you are doing ok.

Good luck with your scans tomorrow Lottie and Jo.

Mrs Major, that is a really good result.

Px


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> how are you feeling kristen? excited about tomorrow? Do you have many symptoms? i'm completely freaking out cos i just don't feel pregnant at all

I have been horribly sick and lightheaded all week :( i know its a good thing and everything but it really sucks not being able to eat anything...lol no puking but I think thats worse...i kinda think I would feel better if I would throw up but I dont want to make myself do it...lol I have little enough in my stomach as it is...oh and i look like i'm about 3 months pregnant! I guess its just bloating but i feel huge!

I am really excited about tomorrow but kinda nervous...i wanted twins but I dont know what i'm gonna do if they tell me i actually am having twins..if that makes sense...i just wish my appt wasnt so late, its at 7:45pm! 

Don't freak out bc you dont have symptoms...some people dont get any till 8 weeks or so....i blame my mother..lol..they have done studies that shows that morning sickness is passed genetically so how you feel should be very similar to how your mother was....and my mom was sick very early...

When do you go for your first scan?


I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## raf-wife

:happydance:congratulations mrs m 16 mature is excellent x

good luck today kristin :hugs:

i have just got back from my scan i had 10 follies ranging from 17 - 20 and another 9 ranging from 12-16 my left side has been slower but hes really pleased with the right ovary and my lining was 10.8:happydance: ive had to have a cetrotide injection just now and i trigger tonight there going to give me a call this afternoon with the time for ec on friday x


----------



## mrs_major

fantastic news lottie - that's a brilliant number of follies! 

Just had 'the' phone call - we have 6 fertilised embies going strong and they're going to let me have a fresh transfer which will be on Friday! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## raf-wife

mrs_major said:


> fantastic news lottie - that's a brilliant number of follies!
> 
> Just had 'the' phone call - we have 6 fertilised embies going strong and they're going to let me have a fresh transfer which will be on Friday! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

thanks mrs m 
congratulations :happydance: im so pleased you can have your transfer you must be so excited, how many are you having hun x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Thats fantiatic news for both of you!! 

so pleased you can have a fresh transfer mrsmajor, thats excellent news

raf wife what a great number of follies!!

its all exciting!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Kristin83 said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> how are you feeling kristen? excited about tomorrow? Do you have many symptoms? i'm completely freaking out cos i just don't feel pregnant at all
> 
> I have been horribly sick and lightheaded all week :( i know its a good thing and everything but it really sucks not being able to eat anything...lol no puking but I think thats worse...i kinda think I would feel better if I would throw up but I dont want to make myself do it...lol I have little enough in my stomach as it is...oh and i look like i'm about 3 months pregnant! I guess its just bloating but i feel huge!
> 
> I am really excited about tomorrow but kinda nervous...i wanted twins but I dont know what i'm gonna do if they tell me i actually am having twins..if that makes sense...i just wish my appt wasnt so late, its at 7:45pm!
> 
> Don't freak out bc you dont have symptoms...some people dont get any till 8 weeks or so....i blame my mother..lol..they have done studies that shows that morning sickness is passed genetically so how you feel should be very similar to how your mother was....and my mom was sick very early...
> 
> When do you go for your first scan?
> 
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!Click to expand...

You've got a sweetpea now!!

my san is next tuesday, the 15th, hope yours goes well, looking forward to a twin update in the morning lol

i'm not really sure how my mam was when she was pregnant, i know she was a bit lightheaded, but not sure about the sickness, we haven't told them yet cos they've been out in qatar where dad worked, but they're home today so we get to tell them tomorrow


----------



## raf-wife

love your new avatar pic mrs s x


----------



## mrssunshine78

It's cute isn't it?!


----------



## raf-wife

mrssunshine78 said:


> It's cute isn't it?!

very cute you will have to get bubs a pumpkin suit x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Yeah definitely! Lol


----------



## Wallie

hey ladies, I'm PUPO!!! Can you believe that? No hope yesterday as none of my 3 good eggs fertilised and today one has. More details in my journal.

:hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

oh my goodness wallie thats amazing:happydance: im going straight to your journal now:hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

Wallie that's fantastic! :happydance: I'm so happy for u!!!


----------



## littlepee

well done wallie thats good news i bet u thought it was all over didnt u :thumbup:


----------



## raf-wife

just spoken to the clinic i trigger at 10.30pm tonight and egg retrieval is at 10am friday x


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Raf! Best of luck


----------



## Alexapoo

Good news Wallie! COngrats!


Rafwife, I cannot believe how fast this went for you after dragging in the begining. No time at all and you will be PUPO too! Wonderful!


----------



## raf-wife

thanks alexa how are you doing chick, remind me of when your scans due my heads all over the place:haha:


----------



## montana84

Hi,

We are due to start ICSI on the 18th Feb, any advice would be appreciated.

xx:thumbup:


----------



## angiemon

hey girls,

have been having a break for a while, not been great and not wanting to put any negativity on this amazing thread!! 

Been following everyones stories though and im so happy for the pregnant ladies, Kristin, sunshine, alexa and polly. Lots of congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wallie - your news is amazing!! What a strong embie you have there :thumbup:

Lottie - its gone so fast, trigger tonight!! I have been following and sorry i havent offered any support but i have been thinking of you. 

xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

can i join you?

Im due to have FET very soon. i have 24 frozen embies waiting. I had OHSS on my ICSI#2 last year so they had to freeze them all. i am really hoping for a blast transfer and im waiting for a call from the embryologist to see what my options are. im due to ov thus/fri so if i have blast transfer will be wednesday at the latest. i cant wait to be PUPO again

Good luck ladies and congrats to the ladies who already have their BFPs xxxx


----------



## mrs_major

aw wallie what amazing news!! Off to read your journal....

lottie best of luck for Friday - hopefully you'll be having yours taken out as i'm having mine put back in! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

'Ello, 'ello, ladies! :hi:

I'm staring my DR'ing again on Mar 16! Can't wait! Just hoping you'll let me join? *bats eyelashes*


----------



## Wallie

Aww Meg, great to see you but under awful circumstances. :hug: Good luck


----------



## raf-wife

welcome wrightywales good luck chick x

megg of course you can join sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Flake-y

Wallie, what brilliant news for you! So pleased!

Hey Megg, wish you didn't have to go through it again, but glad you are with us! 

And welcome montana84 & wrightywales!

As for me, scan today went well, lots of follies, don't ask me how many cause I've already forgot. Anyway, was all set for EC to be Monday, but they phoned me after the bloods came back & said due to my hormone levels, the number of follies I had & my high AMH, they don't want to leave me tll Monday cause I'm likely to get OHSS, so I trigger tonight at 1.30, and EC will be Friday at midday!!! I'm very excited!


----------



## Kristin83

YAY raf-wife and flakey!! Good luck :hugs:

Hello to all the new girls and good luck! This thread has been very good luck for all of us :)


----------



## Kristin83

Guess what girls???

Its twins!!!!!!

And even better we got to hear the heartbeats :-D He said it doesnt happen very often that you can hear the heartbeats at 6 weeks....said they are very strong and healthy :happydance:

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/babies001.jpg


----------



## Alexapoo

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it Kristin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am not surprised. 

How are you feeling? 

AFM: my endless energy has finally passed and I slept nearly ALL day. It just hit me as has the "morning" sickness. My lower belly/uterus area gets cramped up easily-it's growing soooooo fast, I believe I have twins or more too as I don't recall this in previous pregnancies. I guess I will know Friday! 

Lottie, you will have EC same day as my 1st U/S!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Fantastic news kristen!!!

Welcome megg and wrightywales, wishing u both lots of luck for your cycles :hugs:

Fab news for RAF wife and flake-y EC tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## raf-wife

oh my goodness kristin im so happy for you sweetie x

good luck tommorrow alexa and mrs m x

flake-y thats great news, im not alone :haha: how are you feeling im excited but im getting really scared too :wacko:


----------



## Kristin83

Alexapoo said:


> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it Kristin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am not surprised.
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> AFM: my endless energy has finally passed and I slept nearly ALL day. It just hit me as has the "morning" sickness. My lower belly/uterus area gets cramped up easily-it's growing soooooo fast, I believe I have twins or more too as I don't recall this in previous pregnancies. I guess I will know Friday!
> 
> Lottie, you will have EC same day as my 1st U/S!

Tired, sick, always cold...lol but not too bad today so far but we'll see....lol


----------



## avenna

*** wrong thread sorry


----------



## mrs_major

amazing news kristin, you must be so excited!! congratulations :happydance:

good luck to raf-wife and flake-y for your EC tomorrow, hope you get lots of lovely eggs and aren't too sore afterwards.

I am booked in tomorrow at 12 for ET!! :happydance:


----------



## raf-wife

i bet you cant wait mrs m pupo tommorrow:happydance:


----------



## DaisyJump

hello girlies..
remember me?!
sorry ive been a but quiet i really havent had much to say as im on the long protocol so nothing been happenin. Ive been reading tho but this thread move so fast i get confused easily!
RAf wife cant believe how fast yours has all been moving. 
I started stimms last night..very fiddly but managed ok! woowoo! 
Hubby came home yesterday aswell so thats really cheered me up :D xx


----------



## Wallie

Oh brilliant news Kirstin. Wow, two.

Good luck Raf-wife with your trigger shot tonight.

Flake-y glad they're looking after you and doing EC earlier. EC is nothing, you'll not remember a thing if you get knocked out!

Mrs M - PUPO too tomorrow. How many do you think you'll get put back?

Daisy - glad you're happier now that OH is back home and started stimming too. It'll fly in now!

Sorry, if I've missed you, it's so hard to keep up with this thread and who's at what stage. Good luck though! :hugs:

AFM - enjoying being PUPO very much. Everyone is asking if I'm feeling better since they all seem to assume I was off sick. :haha:


----------



## raf-wife

hi daisy ive been wondering about you sweetie im so glad your dh is home now, i know everyone says it but things move very fast once you start the stimms, this week has gone especially quick i think its because of all the hospital appointments x

trigger was last night wallie but thankyou hunny:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Just wanna say good luck to all of you ladies for your various appts tomorrow, hope everything goes well for everyone xx


----------



## Flake-y

Brilliant news about your twinnies Kristen!!!!! :happydance:

MrsMajor, good luck for ET tomorrow, you will soon be pupo!

Welcome back daisy!!!

AFM, am so, so nervous about ec tomorrow, fxed it all goes ok & I get some nice mature eggs!!!

Raf-wife, good luck to you for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Wallie

Good luck flake-y


----------



## Flake-y

Wallie said:


> Good luck flake-y

Thanks! Glad you are enjoying being pupo! When is your test date?


----------



## angiemon

Good luck tomorrow flake-y and lottie for your EC :thumbup:

Hope ET goes well for you tomorrow Mrs m, its such a great feeling having the little embie(s) inside!! :happydance:

welcome megg - i followed threads that you were on in the last few months and was so sorry to hear your news. Yay for March though, im sure this will be a forever baby :hugs:

xx


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi
just catching up on everyone's news, there is a lot going on here!

Congratulations Kristin on your twins, very exciting!! Congratulations also Wallie, what an amazing turnaround!

Good luck Lottie and Jo tomorrow with your egg collections - its no bother at all, as you are totally knocked out. I was so nervous before mine but there was no need to be. I am sure you will both get a great haul of eggs.

Mrs Major, good luck with your ET.

Angie, hope that you are doing ok.

Hi to all the new ladies, wishing you all the best.

Px


----------



## mrs_major

ET today!! Very scared after my horrid EC experience, although I'm sure i'm just being irrational!


----------



## DaisyJump

Thanks Raf wife and wallie.
Finally feel as tho things are gettin goin now after startin stimms.
I can imagine it will fly, got scan on monday&scan on friday with provisional ET on mon 21st feb!
Eeeek! I'm all excited again. The spendin so long on DR did drag quite a lot.

Can't believe how the time has flown tho.
So raf wife good luck for your EC today. Hope all goes well :)
Good luck everyone else with appointments today.
Good to see some new faces. I will probably be on here a bit more again so will start to get to know others a bit more.
:D Xx


----------



## Kristin83

Good luck today RAF-wife, flake-y and mrs_major!!! :flower:


----------



## littlepee

DaisyJump said:


> Thanks Raf wife and wallie.
> Finally feel as tho things are gettin goin now after startin stimms.
> I can imagine it will fly, got scan on monday&scan on friday with provisional ET on mon 21st feb!
> Eeeek! I'm all excited again. The spendin so long on DR did drag quite a lot.
> 
> Can't believe how the time has flown tho.
> So raf wife good luck for your EC today. Hope all goes well :)
> Good luck everyone else with appointments today.
> Good to see some new faces. I will probably be on here a bit more again so will start to get to know others a bit more.
> :D Xx

hi all everyone okay just thought id join in if u dont mind good luck with ur ec 2day peps
daisy jump im about same as u starting stimms yesterday scan on wed then fri hoperfully ec monday 21st it did drag for me on dr its horrible sick of inj now cant wait for next week good luck anyway keep me informed x:happydance:


----------



## raf-wife

just got home from ec it wasnt too bad im a little upset, we got 6 eggs and also found out we need icsi this had never been a consideration dhs count has always been very good but the emryologist came to see us and they are moving slowly after the wash so i now need to find out info on icsi because i know nothing about it x


----------



## Megg33k

ICSI isn't a major thing. Instead of putting his swimmers near your eggs and letting nature takes its course, they choose specific sperm and inject them into the eggs. That's the only difference! :hugs:

Good luck to you girls who are moving through your cycles right now... I can't hardly wait for mine to start!


----------



## Flake-y

Just back from EC & relaxing on couch being taken care of by DH!

Got 17 eggs which I'm really pleased about, just hope they fertilise! Embryologist will call in the morning with an update.

Was a bit crampy afterwards, but they gave me painkillers & I'm fine now.


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Kristin - congrats on twin hun hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx

Raf-wife - 6 is a good number hun. ive heard people get preggers with only getting 2 eggs. its quality not quantity that matters. ICSI is where they inject the sperm into the egg hun saves them having to get through it on there own thats all. good luck with fert report hun xxx

Daisy - good luck with your scan monday xxx

Mrs-major - good luck for ET hun xxx

Megg - hi hun how are you ? xxx

sorry to everyone ive missed good luck to you what ever stage you are at and for the ladies waiting to start hope the time flys so you can get started :dust::dust::dust: xxx

AFM - woohoo im ovulating rang hspital 9 am this morning and they only just got back to me :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: anyway embryos are getting thawed on sunday and we are aiming for a 5 day transfer but they have pencilled me in for both tuesday and thursday. so i will have a call first thing sunday for them to be thawed then will have another after telling me how many survived and when transfer will be. they said they want at least 8 left to go for 5 day. really do hope its on thursday :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

So much going on I can't keep up!

Hope everyones EC has gone well today, hope u get fab news in the morning :hugs:

Hope you're ok mrsmajor, how many did u put back?

Hope everyone is doing well, good luck to those ladies who are stimming!


----------



## Wallie

Flake-y said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Good luck flake-y
> 
> Thanks! Glad you are enjoying being pupo! When is your test date?Click to expand...

Offical test date is Saturday 26th February. I don't think I'll last that long though:haha:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Flake-y said:


> Just back from EC & relaxing on couch being taken care of by DH!
> 
> Got 17 eggs which I'm really pleased about, just hope they fertilise! Embryologist will call in the morning with an update.
> 
> Was a bit crampy afterwards, but they gave me painkillers & I'm fine now.

That's great news Jo, bet you can't wait to hear how they are all getting on tomorrow morning. 

Hope you are taking it easy and having a nice relaxing evening. 
Px


----------



## Pollydoodle

raf-wife said:


> just got home from ec it wasnt too bad im a little upset, we got 6 eggs and also found out we need icsi this had never been a consideration dhs count has always been very good but the emryologist came to see us and they are moving slowly after the wash so i now need to find out info on icsi because i know nothing about it x

Sorry to hear that you are feeling upset Lottie, it's difficult when things work out a bit differently from what you expected. Six is still a good number and I am sure you will get some nice embryos to go back in - as everyone has said, quality is more important than quantity. The ICSI must have been a bit of a shock as you wouldn't have been thinking along those lines but there are lots of successful ICSI ladies on here - it doesn't seem to be much different from IVF from what I can gather. 

Take care and hope you are doing ok
Pxx


----------



## Kristin83

its isnt much different...and I think it actually increases the chances because they hand pick the sperm that goes to the egg :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Things seem good here! :) I'm still here, but mostly just waiting. My ticker says it all. Wait, wait, wait!


----------



## Alexapoo

Hey Lottie, remember me with my lousy 11 follicles and only 7 eggs, but all 7 fertilized and 4 were high quality and transferred and I am now pregnant? I never used to believe in quality over quantity, but now I do! Keep your head up!

COngrats Flak-ey! 

OMG AFM: I am a little upset about my scan yesterday as I had that inept NP do it (the one I fired whose license is under probation) and I seen her come in and I was half naked and was just like "oh God, this isn't going to go well"...she tells me we won't see anything at 5 weeks and I am like in my head "I really don't think so, but I know your dumb ass won't and why am I here then?" I don't know if she is just plain stupid or mean or what (I think both) but it was a waste of my time and she freaking hurt me with that dildo-cam! She like ground it out to the right and I was like AAAAAHHH!! (when i got home I had some spotting because she scraped my cervix) and tells me "it's kind of like sending your kindergartener to school and expecting him to read already" regarding seeing anything this early (5w2d)....she's such a joke! What makes me the most upset is the fact that I had just worked a 12 hour night shift and hadn't slept and didn't get out of there till 11am and this prego exhaustion has really hit me all of a sudden along with nausea and this really was a waste of my time. Anyway, now that I have slept 12 hours, I feel better. Anyway, back to the scan.....so she tells me during the scan that she's sees one and measures it, but I also seen 2 more that she ignored! I seen them ALL. When she sees what I see, she says "well, how many did he put in??!!!" I told her 4 and she tells me "OMG why did you let him?! Who decided that??!!" I said he's the professional and I trust him. So now I am worried I have triplets and have to wait until next week and this time I am going to reiterate over the phone to them that I only want the Dr. to do my scans and I am changing my scan from 6w2d to 6w5d to ensure heartbeats and numbers low vs high risk I need to find an OB or midwife depending on how many I have! I am blessed either way. I just hope she loses her license soon. Idiot.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## raf-wife

thanks alexa i will soon know anyway i feel so sick this is really hard isnt it x

im sorry you had to deal with her again thats not right after all that happened, so you think theres triplets then how do you feel about that chick x


----------



## Alexapoo

I feel scared lol! I am the money-maker and if there's 3, wondering how long I will work and what to do for money! Scary indeed. I still feel blessed, don't get me wrong, but wow! Will know more in a week when the actual doctor does the scan! Remember, this is going from what i saw and I did see 3! Two in the top of the uterus, but not right next to each other and one down below towards the lower middle of the uterus.


----------



## raf-wife

the clinic called and 5 of the 6 were suitable so far so good we have 4 fert :happydance:


----------



## Pollydoodle

That's great Lottie, really pleased for you! 
Px


----------



## mrssunshine78

thats great news lottie!!

really hope your next scan is a much more positive experience alexa :hugs:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Mrs Sunshine, how are you doing - are you having any symptoms yet? I still have virtually none, would quite like something to start happening!


----------



## mrssunshine78

hi polly, i don't really have many symptoms, they only things are - i'm feeling bit more tired than usual, one of my boobs has started to ache today, i sometimes feel very slightly nauseous (but only very slightly), my skin and hair are greasy, i have quite a few spots on my face. I've been having quite a lot of cramping, like mild period pain. I'd really like to feel more pregnant too, i've been reassured that some people are lucky and get away with very few symptoms, maybe you'll be one of these lucky ones?! i completely understand how you feel though, i'm really wishing morning sickness on myself! lol


----------



## Flake-y

Clinic just called, & it's not the news I was hoping for. Out of our 17 eggs, only 3 have fertilised which is disappointing.

So they'll call on Monday & let me know how they've grown over the weekend, & if they're all looking good, they'll still go for a blasto transfer. Otherwise it'll be a 3-day transfer on Monday.

Feeling really sad, have that feeling that they won't grow at all & I'll have gone through all this for nothing.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Aww hunny i know you must feel dissapointed, but 3 fertilising is great news, you only need one :hugs: And look at wallie, they didn't think any had fertilised, so you never know. Try and keep positive, i know its really hard. I'll keep everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Alexapoo

Gorgeous embie Lottie!

Flakey:it DOES take only one, so even if you only have 2 to transfer or even one, there is still a lot of hope!


----------



## DaisyJump

sorry girls I know your all PUPO or preggers now but just got a question about stimms.
Thought you'd all know?
I've been on them since Wednesday now and my stomach is so bloated. I knew it would get bloated but didnt think it would happen so quickly!
Is it normal...my jeans jegging are too uncomfortable so having to wear jogging bottoms xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi daisy, i did start bloating up pretty quickly, probably about 5 days after starting them, i did live in jogging bottoms. Think it is pretty normal. Are you making sure you drink plenty of fluids? you prob need to drink more than you usually do. When's your first scan? you'll be pupo too soon :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

raf-wife said:


> the clinic called and 5 of the 6 were suitable so far so good we have 4 fert :happydance:

Excellent!


----------



## raf-wife

Alexapoo said:


> Gorgeous embie Lottie!
> 
> Flakey:it DOES take only one, so even if you only have 2 to transfer or even one, there is still a lot of hope!

aww thats not my embie though chick its just a pic im hoping to have a picture of mine monday though x

flake-y this is all so hard isnt it sweetie me and dh are worried sick :hugs:

daisy i started bloating on day 2 of stimms and watched my belly grow by the hour i cant wear jeans or trousers im in long tops and leggings all a size bigger :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Flake-y said:


> Clinic just called, & it's not the news I was hoping for. Out of our 17 eggs, only 3 have fertilised which is disappointing.
> 
> So they'll call on Monday & let me know how they've grown over the weekend, & if they're all looking good, they'll still go for a blasto transfer. Otherwise it'll be a 3-day transfer on Monday.
> 
> Feeling really sad, have that feeling that they won't grow at all & I'll have gone through all this for nothing.:cry::cry::cry:

Honestly don't feel like that, you still have three, remember I had none to start off with. You only need one little embie in the end. :hugs:


----------



## Alexapoo

Oh it wasn't? LOL Well, I'm sure your embies look just like that today ha ha


----------



## Kristin83

Alexa--I'm sorry you got stuck with that same lady...hopefully they will listen for next time and give u the doctor :flower:

Raf-Wife--Yay for 4 fertilized :happydance: Thats awesome!

Flake-y--It really does only take one! I'm sure everything will work out :hugs:

Megg--Waiting is always the worst part...lol It'll be here before you know it!

Mrssunshine--Dont wish for morning sickness!! lol I have enough to share with you and polly if you would like...lol Its been so bad the doctor could see it (he said I looked a little green) when he walked in the room to do my scan and prescribed anti-nausea medication. Its helped but I can still feel it a little all day. 

Daisy--I had bad bloating too almost right away

I hope everyone else is doing well :-D


----------



## DaisyJump

mrs sunshine - i'm trying to drink 2 litres, is that the right amount. somebody said 3 aswell the other but that can't be right?! with a litre of milk as well!
My first scan is on monday, can't wait hope everything is going OK in there. xx


----------



## raf-wife

im drinking 3 ltrs of water plus 2 pints of milk all im doing all day is drinking and drinking:haha:
its easier to keep track if you buy the big bottles from the supermarket plus the water out of my tap tastes gross


----------



## mrssunshine78

daisy i'm sure 2L with 1L of milk is fine, good luck for monday :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I just wanted to throw in that I only had 3 fertilize, and I got pregnant. The 3 were all very, very strong! Granted, it wasn't a happy ending... but that's not because of anything that happened at the time of fertilization or that had anything to do with my treatment.


----------



## DaisyJump

flippin heck RAF wife! thats a lot of liquid!
not quite managed 2 yet today...but i bought a brita filter and i put it into left over water bottles and put in lemon and limes for a bit of flavour. 
need to work on the milk.
Did anyone get told to drink all the water by their clinc. My clinic didn't tell me anything to eat/drink or not to eat/drink aart from alcohol. xx


----------



## Pollydoodle

Flake-y said:


> Clinic just called, & it's not the news I was hoping for. Out of our 17 eggs, only 3 have fertilised which is disappointing.
> 
> So they'll call on Monday & let me know how they've grown over the weekend, & if they're all looking good, they'll still go for a blasto transfer. Otherwise it'll be a 3-day transfer on Monday.
> 
> Feeling really sad, have that feeling that they won't grow at all & I'll have gone through all this for nothing.:cry::cry::cry:

Sorry to hear that Jo, I know you will be disappointed. Try to stay positive, I'm sure you will be able to get on with your transfer, and that's the main thing. Keeping my fingers crossed for you, take care.

Px


----------



## Kristin83

Daisy I wasn't told to drink any extra water, just tinavoid alcohol and be healthy...I did everything the same as I was before. I have a really hard time getting enough water still but I'm getting better


----------



## Wallie

No, I never got told a thing about drinking plenty of water, no sex (I've read that on here) not a damn thing, nada!

Actually there was one thing they told me to do, take folic acid at least 3 months before IVF. Doh! I've been on it for about four blinkin years! twats


----------



## raf-wife

DaisyJump said:


> flippin heck RAF wife! thats a lot of liquid!
> not quite managed 2 yet today...but i bought a brita filter and i put it into left over water bottles and put in lemon and limes for a bit of flavour.
> need to work on the milk.
> Did anyone get told to drink all the water by their clinc. My clinic didn't tell me anything to eat/drink or not to eat/drink aart from alcohol. xx

the clinic told me to drink lots of water and halfway through my treatment they said about the milk (i was already drinking it though anyway) i started off having 2 ltrs of water but i had so many side affects i took it upon myself to up it to 3 even taking a few pints up to bed for in the night, before i started doing that i was feeling very sick and dizzy all the time and really quite poorly, but i do dehydrate very easily x


----------



## avenna

We got told to start folic acid! Haha! 
Got told only protected sex at the min but no sex after EC I think. 
I wake up with head aches so that encourages me to drink water and they usually go away through the day.

As my OH has only got back he can see the change in me since injections as he left before I starte and he said I seem to be a lot more confused.
Like gettin my words mixed up and repeating things I've already told him.
That's weird huh!? I've started to notice it myself *cue mad panic*
Hoping its just due to fact I can't focus on anything other than IVF and I literally DO NOT want to talk about anything unless it revolves around babies! Lol!
Hope I'm not goin mad :-/ xx


----------



## raf-wife

i was like that too during stims very confused very tired and feeling slightly drunk x


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Ladies.

Sorry i have not been on for a while. Congratulation to the ladies with the recent BFP well done :hugs:

Raf Wife and Flake-Y your both in my prayers, im sure everything will go to plan :hugs: looking forward to see you BFP soon xx stay strong lovlies

AFM I got a phone call from the clinic last week saying my Thyroid is also high :shrug: Should be around 0- 1 mine is at 6 and MY Prolactin hormone should be under 20ng mine is sky high at 120, its very upsetting they my body cant just be normal at this critical time in my life.

I have to take a tablet just before breakfast to try and control my Thyroid (Its called hyperthyroid, which explains now why i have lost so much weight and im constantly hot even in the middle of snow i will sweat, but never did i think anything of it :shrug:) The Fertility Specialist wants be to repeat both blood tests this week and i get to chat to her on the 16th about the results, Hopefully if the 1st tests were just a fluke due to stress or something else i can still go ahead if the results go down, i will get the green light and she will give me my Nasal spray and i can start ICSI when my period arrives :thumbup: if the numbers are still high we may have to cancel my ICSI this Month and focus on tuning in my hormones.

I promised myself not to get too upset with what she says on Wednesday. The last thing i want is to have a failed ICSI knowing it was due to my hormones :nope:

I will update you all for sure by the end of the week what will happen? I have been on the pill now for 2 weeks as she wants to control my Ovulation, its a waiting game.

Love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## raf-wife

wishing you lots of luck nayla i hope it all works out:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Good luck nayla, your thyroid is pretty easy to sort out so don't worry about that :hugs:

Daisy my clinic only told me to drink plenty of fluids, no one mentioned drinking milk, which I'm really pleased about cos I really hate the stuff!!!

Megg time will fly by for u to start again

Good luck to RAF wife and flaky, this time tomorrow you might be PUPO!!!


----------



## angiemon

well done lottie and Jo on your lovely growing embies-try and focus on how special those ones are and how they are growing stronger and stronger. Good luck Jo if your transfer ends up being tomorrow :thumbup:

Are you pupo now mrs m??

Daisy - I was told to drink about 3 litres of liquid inc 1 litre of milk. I drink quite alot of water anyway but i did as Lottie said to buy litres so that i can measure how much im drinking and I wont be going back to tap water now either yuck!!!! Think ill have to get a proper chilled water dispenser now...hope your getting on okay. I was bloated too, i liked it in a mad way because it made be feel closer to one day being pregnant :wacko:

Hope your doing well Polly!

And Alexa-triplets? How are you feeling? Sorry to hear you had that horrible woman again. She sounds like a proper :witch: :haha:

Nayla-Sorry to hear that your bodys not playing ball. But as you said its better to get sorted before you start the treatment but I know the waiting is Hard, hard, hard!

Hope everyone else are ok,

xx


----------



## angiemon

sorry I forgot to ask WrightyWales-hope you have good news on the thawing. Thinking of you, it must be difficult waiting for the phone call :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

forgot to post here oppps :)

hope you've all had a lovely relaxing weekend

Daisy - i was bloated within the first 4 days hun its quite normal. i was told to drink 3 litres a day which i found quite hard ended up spending most the time on the loo hehehe good luck with your next scan hope follies are growing nicely xxx

Nalya - hope its all sorted out soon hun then you can start your treatment xxx

raf-wife - thats great hun remember quality not quantity. good luck tomorrow hun xx

Flake-y - i know 3 wasnt what you were expecting hun but you only need 1 to get that bfp sending positive vibes your way hun xx

angie - thanks for asking hun all going well so far. find out more tuesday hope your ok xxx

sorry to everyone i missed thinking of you all xxx

AFM - well ive had my 2 phone calls this morning and 1 yesterday which was a shock. they took out 11 embies 8.30 this morning so still have 13 frosties left. out of the 11 10 survived the thaw which is what they wanted to try for blast :happydance::happydance:. they are phoning me tuesday to tell me how they are doing and to let me know if it will be 3 or 5 day transfer. im nearly there wont be long and i will be PUPO again cant wait 

Good Luck Ladies :dust::dust: xxx


----------



## raf-wife

good luck jo :hugs:

good luck wrightywales 10 surviving the thaw is excellent news :happydance:

hi angie thankyou for your posts how are you chick :hugs:

mrs m i hope your doing well hun x

mrs s kristin and alexa how are you pregnant lovelys x

daisy how are the stims going do you have a scan today if so good luck hun x

i hope everyone else is doing well x

Afm i am so excited and nervous ive been awake all night x


----------



## Flake-y

Wow wrightywales, 10 surviving thaw is amazing, good luck for your transfer!

Raf-wife, lots of luck for today!

And me, after 11.30 today I will be pupo! There's 1 embie better than the rest, so I'll have that one transferred today, and since I've so few, I'm going to ask for another one to be transferred to. They can't say no cause it's a private cycle!!!


----------



## raf-wife

good luck chick youve not got long to wait x


----------



## mrs_major

best of luck flake-y and raf-wife for ET today :happydance:

Just wanted to pick people's brains if I may on a couple of points..... firstly after ET, how long did you take off work? I've gone back today after ET on Friday and i'm starting to wonder if it's too soon as I certainly feel sore today.

For those of you lucky enough to get your BFP's, did you get any symptoms before your OTD? 

And the most embarrassing one...:blush: did anyone have issues opening your bowels after EC/ET? I haven't been:blush: since before EC. I am on clexane injections and wonder if this affects it.... Sorry, far TMI!!

Hope everyone's doing well xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck today flake-y, yay for PUPO!!

mrs major, i took a whole week off work after ET, this was because i was told by one of the girls from work that everyone thought i should be sat with my feet up for a week!! i was quite bored, but am glad i had that time off. I didn't have any symptoms, in fact i started bleeding 2 days before my bfp and i honestly thought i was out, i considered having wine and a hot bath the day before bfp, and then i only tested cos i was so sure it was going to be negative!! tbh i still don't really have any symptoms. I was the same, i didn't go to the toilet for days either, progesterone can bung you up!! so don't worry, you could always try dried apricots or prunes that might help. Hope this helps

wighty thats a fantastic number of survivors!! good luck when you have transfer

raf wife are you going for a blasto transfer?

afm i'm very nervous about my scan tomorrow, really hope that everything is ok, think i'm worrying even more cos of my lack of symptoms


----------



## raf-wife

hi mrs s my clinic seems to only do day 3 transfers im going in today at 
2.10pm, good luck for tommorrow hun x


----------



## mrs_major

thank you for the info mrssunshine..... best of luck for your scan tomorrow, am sure everything will be fine. Is it your first scan? be lovely to see your little beanie


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck today then raf wife :hugs:

yeah its my first scan its at 1.30, wish i could just fast forward the time at the moment lol


----------



## Nayla82

Hi everyone :hi:

Thanking you all for your love and support xx Had my blood test done again today, im hoping and praying that my Thyroid and Prolactin will go down [-o&lt;

I see the fertility Specialist on Wednesday to discuss whether i can continue with my ICSI in March? or whether she will discontinue the treatment this Month and focus on balancing my hormones out :shrug: Either way i look forward for Wednesday really want answers.

Raf wife and Flake-y woow you will go bed tonight PUPO! :happydance: you both have come such a long way and really deserve your BFP :hugs:

Mrs Sunshine- Your in an amazing place Hun xx you must be so excited to see your little pea :hugs: Its natural to be nervous, as its been such a long and painful journey to be where you are today! im sure i would be laying kittens everyday for 9 Months when im pregnant! :haha: you will be in my thoughts at 1.30 xx

Too everyone else love and hugs and we will get there! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyJump

Good luck with you ET Raf wife! Hope all goes well!!
And good luck everyone who's havin scans today.
Mt first stimms scan is today at 2. So got my fingers crossed. Hope I haven't done anything wrong and ruined my cycle!
Can't seem to get 1ml back in the syringe when preparing my stimms. Eek!

Can't remember who asked but I'm only on stimms and that has messed me up regarding goin to the loo.
I go randomly through the day but always feel like I need to go. Almost feel constipated but I'm not.
Its all very close together down there so am sure its nothing major. Hope not anyway xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Good luck daisy!


----------



## mrs_major

best of luck today daisy, hope you've lots of lovely follies growing xx


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

Happy Valentines Day

Daisy - good luck hun hope you got some lovely follies growing xxx 

Raf-wife and Flake-y - good luck ladies and if im already to late and you PUPO congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx

Nayla - good luck with the results hun hope they bk to normal so you can have your treatmnet xxx

Mrssunshine - good luck with your scan tomorrow hun xxx

pregnant ladies - hope your all well and not suffering to much with symptoms xxx

to everyone ive missed good luck to you all xxx 

AFM - didnt sleep much last night im so nervous about the phonecall twomorrow. ive just finished cleaning my whole house just in case i do go for transfer tomorrow. even though im nervous about the phonecall cant wait to be PUPO. 

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## Flake-y

Hey everyone, well, that's me pupo!!! With 1 8-cell embie. Another 8-cell and a 4-cell are being grown on to see if they make it to blast for freezing. So I've got 2 weeks off work, going to relax, relax relax!!!

Was going to have 2 put back but they gave me a really high twin rate, so I just went with the 1. Fxed!!!!

Daisy-good luck for today, hope you have lots of growing follies!

Mrssunshine- good luck for scan today!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Congrats on being PUPO!!!!

My scan is tomorrow, scary stuff


----------



## Flake-y

Oh tomorrow, lots of luck mrssunshine!!!!!


----------



## mrs_major

flake-y yay for being pupo!!:happydance: fingers crossed for you


----------



## raf-wife

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:well ladies omg im pupo with triplets:happydance::happydance::happydance:
i wasnt expecting that the 4th was growing slowly so they decided not to freeze it and put in the other 3:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Flake-y

Wow triplets! Fantastic!!! Do they think it's likely that all 3 will implant?


----------



## raf-wife

congratulations pupo jo:happydance: it feels amazing doesnt it i was nearly crying when they put them in,
i have no idea if they all will sweetheart, dh said well we have been trying nearly 9 yrs so probably would of had 3 in that time x


----------



## Flake-y

Is your test date the 25th? That's when mine is, only 11 days from now, hope it flies in!


----------



## raf-wife

mine is the 28th but because thats a monday were testing the 27th x


----------



## Flake-y

I'm getting blood test on the 25th, but there's no way I'm waiting until then to test, I though I'd start testing on Friday or Saturday, mainly to see if the trigger is out my system so I know if I get a bfp, it's a real one.

I have 10 ICs, so I may as well use them!!! Can't wait!


----------



## DaisyJump

ahhh my goodness RAF WIFE!
triplets. flippin heck hope they all stick that would just be fantastic"xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Wow triplets!!!!! Congrats on being pupo


----------



## DaisyJump

oh and flakey congrats on being PUPO! hope you little embie sticks!

My scan went ok... my doctor doesnt have a very good bedside manor and is awful at explaining things so her actual words to me were 'carry on with what you are doing' that is all she said to me throughout the whole scan!!! felt totally ignored!
Anyway, was listening in to what she said to the nurse and what i can remember i have :-
6 9mm
2 10mm
2 12mm
2 17mm
and 'a couple more tens and some small ones' (<---her exact words!)
only the first scan so thin they are hoping they will grown a bit more. provisionally book for EC monday, tuesday or wed next week providing everything is OK at my scan on friday.
Nearly there!! xx


----------



## wrightywales

Raf-wife and flake-y congrats on being PUPO ladies :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## wrightywales

DaisyJump said:


> oh and flakey congrats on being PUPO! hope you little embie sticks!
> 
> My scan went ok... my doctor doesnt have a very good bedside manor and is awful at explaining things so her actual words to me were 'carry on with what you are doing' that is all she said to me throughout the whole scan!!! felt totally ignored!
> Anyway, was listening in to what she said to the nurse and what i can remember i have :-
> 6 9mm
> 2 10mm
> 2 12mm
> 2 17mm
> and 'a couple more tens and some small ones' (<---her exact words!)
> only the first scan so thin they are hoping they will grown a bit more. provisionally book for EC monday, tuesday or wed next week providing everything is OK at my scan on friday.
> Nearly there!! xx

that sounds great hun good luck with next scan. im sure they will catch up hun xx


----------



## Flake-y

Good news on scan Daisy!!


----------



## raf-wife

they are excellent sizes daisy x


----------



## mrs_major

yay for being pupo flakey and raf-wife :happydance::happydance:

daisy i'd say those sizes are really good, when is your next scan?

i'm having a panic - just been to the loo and had cm tinged pink with what i assume is blood.... do i need to worry? is it all over already? am only 3dpt today. anyone any experience of this - good or bad? thanks xxx


----------



## raf-wife

i think thats implantation chick x


----------



## angiemon

I didnt realise you were having ET too today Lottie, thats great news being PUPO with triplets. Wouldnt it be great if all of them stick. Its so lovely being PUPO isn't it. I felt like that during my ET. 
Well done Jo, a valentines transfer.....babys names come to mind!!! Chill out now and relax.
Praying for you both!!! :happydance::happydance: Thats my kind of prayer!!!

Wrighty - Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on. Must be so exciting!!! Hope you dont mind me being nosey but did they freeze all 24 straighaway then which is why your now waiting for them to develop into blastos. I havent heard that before but then the number of eggs you had must be quite an exception! Good luck tomorrow. Thinking of you. :thumbup:

Sunshine-Good luck with your scan tomorrow. Could there be a chance of twins???? :happydance:

Nayla - Hope everything is good for starting in March, good luck for tomorrow lovely!!! :hugs:

Daisy, your scan sounds fab, a great number of follies, well done. Bet thats eased your mind now hasn't it?? :thumbup:

Mrs M-I agree with Lottie, implantation yayyyyy!!!!

:dust: :dust: to all

xxxxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Keeping fingers crossed for twins!! Lol

Daisy those follies sound great, is your next scan on wed?

Mrsmajor I'd say implantation too, u did have a 5dt didn't u? I started bleeding 7dpt, fingers crossed for u

It's been a busy day today!!

Angiemon do u know when your fet is?


----------



## Flake-y

mrs_major said:


> yay for being pupo flakey and raf-wife :happydance::happydance:
> 
> daisy i'd say those sizes are really good, when is your next scan?
> 
> i'm having a panic - just been to the loo and had cm tinged pink with what i assume is blood.... do i need to worry? is it all over already? am only 3dpt today. anyone any experience of this - good or bad? thanks xxx

Yep, yep, I agree with the other girls, if you're 3dpt it def sounds like implantation, that is a really good sign!!! :thumbup:Did you have a 5-day transfer?


----------



## Pollydoodle

Congrats on your transfers Jo and Lottie, take it easy and get your feet up for the next few days. Can't believe you have 3 in there Lottie! 

Mrs M it does sound like implantation, hopefully a good sign!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Mrs Sunshine, look forward to hearing how you get on. Mine is still just over 2 weeks away, I wish I could fast forward the time - am a nervous wreck already!

Px


----------



## mrssunshine78

I just hope I can sleep properly tonight!


----------



## Flake-y

Good luck tomorrow mrssunshine, looking forward to seeing all your lovely scan photos!


----------



## DaisyJump

Awwwh thanks everyone. They didnt really tell me anything so thats reassuring to hear from yous that they sound good.
Hope tge littke ones grow a bit. Although most of them were on my right and hardly any in left. 
My next scan is friday. 
I wa t to get excuted but im too scared too! Does that make sense?! Xx


----------



## wrightywales

angiemon said:


> Wrighty - Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on. Must be so exciting!!! Hope you dont mind me being nosey but did they freeze all 24 straighaway then which is why your now waiting for them to develop into blastos. I havent heard that before but then the number of eggs you had must be quite an exception! Good luck tomorrow. Thinking of you.
> 
> xxxxx

thanks hun. i dont mind you asking at all hun. yes they froze them all on day 1. i over stimulated on the short protocol so they had to freeze them straight away as i couldn't have transfer. my ovaries were swollen and filled with fluid and i was in quite a bit of pain with it. they froze 7 at day one on first cycle because i had to many. i was really shocked when they told me they got 35 eggs. i knew then something wasnt right. i was in tears when they came in after told me 24 fertilised but transfer wasnt going to happen for at least 3 months and they were freezing them all. xxx


----------



## Kristin83

YAY Flake-y and Raf-wife!!!! :yippe: Congrats!

Raf-Wife: did they give you a number for the chances of triplets??

Daisy: yay for great size follies :) You will be pupo before you know it :D

Mrssunshine: Good luck tomorrow! its so amazing seeing your LO for the first time!! I was reading this pregnancy book today and it said that only 1/4 of women with singles have MS and only about 1/2 with multiples do, so I wouldnt worry about the lack of symptoms :D I hope you're having twins and maybe you'll be a lucky one to not feel anything...lol 

Hope everyone else is doing well :)

AFM: Still sick, the meds the doctor game me help some but do not last the whole 8 hours. I started drinking poweraid bc I can't drink enough water and that has made a difference. I go again this wednesday for another scan so we will see how they look :D


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to the PUPO ladies! :dust:


----------



## Alexapoo

Yay Lottie! You will definitely be prego in no time! Now you too are finished with this cycle. Well, still have the TWW, but stimming and scans are all behind you now! Can't wait to see your BFP Lottie!

Hey Angie! When are you doing your FET? 

AFM: nausea more and more each day. Ughhhhh. Scan Friday and this time reminding them that I do NOT want to see that NP again! 

Congrats to all the others on your progress!


----------



## raf-wife

good luck today mrs s 
and good luck for your scan friday alexa
daisy most of mine were on the right ovary, i was really nervous going for my scans too then egg rerieval and then embryo transfer:haha: im sure it will be fine there looking good you dont want too many :hugs:

they didnt give me a number kristin ive looked it up and it says having 3 transfered on day 3 gives overall a 75% chance of pregnancy 30% chance of twins and 10% of triplets x


----------



## raf-wife

did any of you ladies get cramps and nausea after ec/et i had cramps last night and the night before that woke me up several times and i feel really sick today but im thinking thats down to lack of sleep, im just wondering if the cramping is normal x


----------



## wrightywales

Good Morning Laides 

just a quick post for now as im absolutely shattered only had 2 hours sleep hubby has kindly said i can go bk to bed for couple hours to get a bit more. had my phone call 8 out the 10 are still going strong perfect 8 cell embies is what she said so blast transfer it is at 2.45 thursday :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: and even better i can have 2 transfered as ive already had 3 transfers without pregnancy lasting :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

mrssunshine - good luck with your scan hun xxx

Alexa -good luck with your scan friday xxx

raf-wife - i not sure hun i never had any sort of sickness till about week later on my BFPs only. if your worried hun give the hos a call xxx

good luck to everyone else. i promise i will be back on later need more sleep lol well after ive posted on all my other threads xxx


----------



## raf-wife

:happydance:thats excellent news wrightywales :happydance:


----------



## MrsJPC

Hello ladies

Would you mind if I joined you? I have found this site so useful in the past and I am feeling a little low today. 

I started my menopur yesterday and had my first baselline scan yesterday morning. This is my first cycle of IVF. 

Previously I have had 2 x IUI's. One in June 10 that ended in a BFN and one in November which ended in an ectopic pregnancy and I ended up losing a tube.

After putting myseld back together I was feeling really up for this next adventure. Only yesterday my colleague anounced she was pregnant and after nearly three years of faking happiness I just feel so low. I'm not a horrible person but I just feel like this is so unfair. 

I have read a lot of this thread and you sound like such a supportive bunch. I promise I will be in a better place tomorrow, but if I could just borrow a shoulder today I would really appreciate it. 

Thank you and good luck to you all, I always think that these babies we will have, will be the most wanted in all the world, when they do eventually arrive!

MrsJPC x


----------



## raf-wife

MrsJPC said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Would you mind if I joined you? I have found this site so useful in the past and I am feeling a little low today.
> 
> I started my menopur yesterday and had my first baselline scan yesterday morning. This is my first cycle of IVF.
> 
> Previously I have had 2 x IUI's. One in June 10 that ended in a BFN and one in November which ended in an ectopic pregnancy and I ended up losing a tube.
> 
> After putting myseld back together I was feeling really up for this next adventure. Only yesterday my colleague anounced she was pregnant and after nearly three years of faking happiness I just feel so low. I'm not a horrible person but I just feel like this is so unfair.
> 
> I have read a lot of this thread and you sound like such a supportive bunch. I promise I will be in a better place tomorrow, but if I could just borrow a shoulder today I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you and good luck to you all, I always think that these babies we will have, will be the most wanted in all the world, when they do eventually arrive!
> 
> MrsJPC x

im sorry your having such a hard time and feeling so down it is so difficult in these situations your more than welcome to join hunny:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

MrsJPC said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Would you mind if I joined you? I have found this site so useful in the past and I am feeling a little low today.
> 
> I started my menopur yesterday and had my first baselline scan yesterday morning. This is my first cycle of IVF.
> 
> Previously I have had 2 x IUI's. One in June 10 that ended in a BFN and one in November which ended in an ectopic pregnancy and I ended up losing a tube.
> 
> After putting myseld back together I was feeling really up for this next adventure. Only yesterday my colleague anounced she was pregnant and after nearly three years of faking happiness I just feel so low. I'm not a horrible person but I just feel like this is so unfair.
> 
> I have read a lot of this thread and you sound like such a supportive bunch. I promise I will be in a better place tomorrow, but if I could just borrow a shoulder today I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you and good luck to you all, I always think that these babies we will have, will be the most wanted in all the world, when they do eventually arrive!
> 
> MrsJPC x

Good luck to you, it is so hard, i remember one girl at work actually doing her preg test at work and just announcing to everyone that she was pregnant, i got myself into a right state and just cried for ages. Everyone has bad days :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

fab news wightywales!! you'll be pupo soon too!! :happydance:

raf wife i felt sick after EC and ET, so its prob normal for some people, but if you are worried give the clinic a ring, i've tormented mine for the last 4 weeks!! lol


----------



## raf-wife

thanks chick ive googled it loads this morning and feel happier now that it seems fairly common, what time is your scan hun x


----------



## mrs_major

thanks for your replies ladies, i had a 3-day transfer, a perfect ickle 8 cell embie :dance:

had a couple more streaks of blood in cm last night and one this morning, but nothing since......i hope so badly it's implantation! 

raf-wife - i felt really really sick for days after EC, it's only really stopped this week. eat little and often and make it something bland. i found rice cakes were really good. 

yay for your little embies wrighty - not long til you're PUPO :happydance:

mrssunshine - best of luck for your scan this aft. thinking of you

mrsJPC - welcome. can totally empathise with how you're feeling, I found out my best friend is 23 weeks pg with her 3rd last night, so feeling pretty low myself :hugs::hugs:

hi to everyone else, hope we're all ok xx


----------



## raf-wife

i really do think its implantation your having chick, 
did you have the cramps too after ec ?


----------



## mrssunshine78

Scan is at 1.30, this morning is dragging so much!

Mrs major the little bits of blood might also be from et, if your consultant was anything like mine, she wasn't at all gentle, don't worry (easier said than done!), I've been told on numerous occasions only to worry if it's bright red, lots of it and if u have pain too :hugs:


----------



## mrs_major

raf-wife - i had cramps for until the day after ET. I'm still a wee bit sore now - a bit like I've been doing too many sit ups!

mrssunshine - not long to go! very excited for you :happydance:

i did have some blood after ec, and actually on et day, but dried up since then til yest. have had some strange niggly little pains this morning as well.

who knows?! not really worrying as such, just wondering :shrug:


----------



## Kristin83

raf-wife said:


> did any of you ladies get cramps and nausea after ec/et i had cramps last night and the night before that woke me up several times and i feel really sick today but im thinking thats down to lack of sleep, im just wondering if the cramping is normal x


I didn't get sick but had cramping for days after...but if u r worried call the office...I think they told me the cramping was normal though :)


----------



## Flake-y

Mrsjpc, welcome to the thread! I have had 2 failed IUIs too, I know how hard it can be. You will definately find lots of support here.

Mrsmajor, fxed it's implantation for you, I had a 3-day 8-cell transfer too!

Mrssunshine, hope scan went well!!!

Wrightywales, great news, looking forward to you being pupo!

Raf-wife, I didn't sleep well last night for cramps, so we are in the same boat!!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

No heartbeat, no foetal pole, looks like no chance :cry::cry:


----------



## raf-wife

oh sweetheart i dont know what to say i am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Flake-y

mrssunshine78 said:


> No heartbeat, no foetal pole, looks like no chance :cry::cry:

Oh no, I am so, so sorry. :hug:


----------



## mrs_major

oh sweetheart, I am so so sorry to hear that. Big big hugs to you :hug: thinking of you xxx


----------



## wrightywales

so sorry hun :hugs::hugs: thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Kristin83

mrssunshine78 said:


> No heartbeat, no foetal pole, looks like no chance :cry::cry:

It is still early for a heartbeat and I've heard of people who haven't seen the fetal pole until a few weeks further along than you and were pregnant...was there an amniotic sac? Don't give up yet!


----------



## Pollydoodle

Mrs Sunshine, I'm so very sorry to hear that. Thinking of you,
Pxx


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Mrs. Sunshine hun I am so sorry sweetie :(Like the other ladies have said maybe its too early?? I didnt see my LO's HB until 6or 7 weeks, did the Dr. say anything hun? 


I'm new to this thread ladies and very new to the idea of IVF, a little run down on me... I'm 36 was married for 12 years to a very horrible man but I had 4 beautiful girls now my soul mate and I have been married for 4 years and he is an amazing man who has four bonus women in his life :) but we just want one of our own... we had no idea that we would be on this journey since I obviously could have children... well we started right away and nothing so four years later and one mc in July at 13 weeks we are seeing a FS who after one month saw through my HSG that my left tube is completely blocked hence why I have so much pain during ovulation and during my girly time it is awful, and I'm sure some of you know the pain that it causes. 
well short story I have surgery scheduled tomorrow for Laporoscopy /w Hysteroscopy /w possible Bilateral Salpingectomy eeeek scary words for someone who has never even had surgery other than the D&C from my MC.... so tomorrow is the big day! We met with our FS and he basically wants to remove the tube, clean out everything by doing another D&C and uterine wall etc... so we have a nice healthy environment. 

You ladies have been through so much so I thought I would ask what to expect?
I did get a protocol but its not named anything other than how much it will cost what is going to happen and how much the medication is... OMG I can't believe how much it cost WHEW!

So any informaton would be so much appreciated. btw, what is PUPO?


----------



## raf-wife

hi smile4me pupo means pregnant until proven otherwise its once the embryos get transfered in, as for your protocol are you down regging first or going straight onto stimming injections x


----------



## Smile4me

ummm not sure.... all I know is we are having surgery tomorrow, so I assume my FS will go over everything as far as the next steps are concerned... Has anyone else had their tube or tubes removed prior to IVF?

so you had your transfer yesterday on Valentines day? That's awesome! Yesterday was our baby's due date :) Its ok I know our angel baby is watching out for a baby brother or sister soon!


----------



## Smile4me

this is what it says
In -Cycle Office visits
In-Cycle monitoring/uS
Injection Training
Egg Retrieval
Oocyte identification???
Culture and Fertilization of embryos
complete semen analysis
complex sperm prep for IVF
ICSI
Assisted hatching
embryo transfer with Ultrasound Guidance


----------



## Megg33k

mrssunshine78 said:


> No heartbeat, no foetal pole, looks like no chance :cry::cry:

I hope its just too early, sweetie! I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## MrsJPC

Mrs Sunshine, I am so very sorry. If I could give you any advise at all,then please give yourself time to heal, and give in to every emotion you are feeling. 

It may mean nothing at all, but I am sure you are in all our thoughts. 

Stay strong honey, but don't feel ashamed if you cave.

x x x


----------



## Flake-y

Welcome smile4me!!!

As for me, I have a rotten, stinking cold today!!! Am lying on the couch unable to swallow & blowing my nose every 5 seconds. Hope it doesn't affect my chances!


----------



## raf-wife

jo hope you feel better soon, you will be fine chick x


----------



## MrsJPC

May I ask if anyone else felt like a complete space cadet when on the stimming drugs. 

It is day three and I do not rememeber this when going through IUI. I feel like I could close my eyes and just nod off. 

Also may I ask you about your leave from work plans? I plan to have EC day off, obviously, then a the week after transfer. What have others done?

Thanks x


----------



## raf-wife

i felt really sleepy and woozy a slightly drunk feeling i was not with it at all, and kept nodding off even when were in the car, ive not driven myself for about 3 weeks and have spent most of the time in the house as soon as i had egg retrieval it really improved x


----------



## Flake-y

I had no effects at all while on stims, maybe more thirsty than usual but nothing major. hink everyone reacts differently though.

As for taking time off, I've been off work since EC & I'll be off until after I get the blood results. I'm self-employed so I can take as long as I want.

I reckon the first week or first few days after transfer are the most important to take off work, but I guess it depends what your job is, whether it's stressful or active!


----------



## Flake-y

Sorry of this is a bit tmi, but just wondered what everyone thinks about :sex: post-transfer? Clinic didn't say anything about it, just wondered if anyone else knows if you are supposed to or not supposed to?:shrug:


----------



## Nayla82

Mrs Sunshine your truly in my prayers xx I cant even begin to imagine how you must be feeling, Sending you all my love and wishes Dear xx

Flake-y stay warm and take it easy, you will soon shake of this cold your a tough Cookie. im sure your pip is very very safe and snuggled in nicely xx

Raf-Wife- I hope your well and enjoying being PUPO :hugs: I have a quick question Hun you mentioned they put 3 back in did you have to ask them? Wow you must be very excited at the thought of tripplets xx

AFM ladies went to the Clinic this morning and my Prolactin has dropped from 121 ng to 11! Yes 11! (it should be under 20 for non pregnant women) im over the moon never did i think in 2 weeks it could drop so much :thumbup: Also my Thyroid is within range :thumbup: the FS told me that Prolactin and thyroid is very tricky at times as stress can really affect the results. Im happy to say that im all tuned in and ready to go :gun:

I was given also the Nasal Spray I need to snort it x3 a day up until egg collection, Did anyone else use the Nasal Spray? I dont know why but i would have opted for the injections? I guess everyone gets the Nasal Spray at the clinic and woow its very strong indeed! as long as it does its thing.

I should be on my period in 12 days, CD2 Blood tests and CD3 scan and I get my injections :thumbup: I am really nervous yet very excited at the same time.

I hope everyone else is doing well where ever you are in your journey, Take it easy, Love and Hugs to all :hugs: xx


----------



## Kristin83

Flake-y said:


> Sorry of this is a bit tmi, but just wondered what everyone thinks about :sex: post-transfer? Clinic didn't say anything about it, just wondered if anyone else knows if you are supposed to or not supposed to?:shrug:

They told me no for 2 weeks after transfer bc your ovaries are still enlarged from the treatment and it can cause ovarian torsion...


----------



## raf-wife

Flake-y said:


> Sorry of this is a bit tmi, but just wondered what everyone thinks about :sex: post-transfer? Clinic didn't say anything about it, just wondered if anyone else knows if you are supposed to or not supposed to?:shrug:

hi jo they said :nope: to bd there may be uncollected eggs that could cause multiples x


nayla really enjoying being pupo thanks hun, we asked for 2 in our paperwork, they decided on 3 before we even got there they were all ready to go i didnt think for one minute we would be having 3 x


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> Flake-y said:
> 
> 
> Sorry of this is a bit tmi, but just wondered what everyone thinks about :sex: post-transfer? Clinic didn't say anything about it, just wondered if anyone else knows if you are supposed to or not supposed to?:shrug:
> 
> hi jo they said :nope: to bd there may be uncollected eggs that could cause multiples xClick to expand...

Well that's not a problem for us since we are using donor sperm, although the ovarian torsion thing is a bit scary!


----------



## raf-wife

Flake-y said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flake-y said:
> 
> 
> Sorry of this is a bit tmi, but just wondered what everyone thinks about :sex: post-transfer? Clinic didn't say anything about it, just wondered if anyone else knows if you are supposed to or not supposed to?:shrug:
> 
> hi jo they said :nope: to bd there may be uncollected eggs that could cause multiples xClick to expand...
> 
> Well that's not a problem for us since we are using donor sperm, although the ovarian torsion thing is a bit scary!Click to expand...

i know i thought the same since we havent concieved in over 8 yrs but to be honest its the last thing i want to do at the moment :haha: poor dh


----------



## raf-wife

feeling sore again this afternoon how are you doing jo x


----------



## Flake-y

Oh god I'm the opposite! Although apparently that can be a side-effect (good side effect!!!) of the progesterone, apparently they use progesterone sometimes for people with a low sex-drive! Ahh well, I'd rather have un-torsioned ovaries, so celibacy it is then. :rofl:


----------



## Flake-y

Oh, never noticed your above post! Feeling quite cramps, af-like cramps, but not too bad. Still slightly uncomfortable, like there is a lot of trapped wind, I suppose our ovaries might still be enlarged?


----------



## raf-wife

Flake-y said:


> Oh god I'm the opposite! Although apparently that can be a side-effect (good side effect!!!) of the progesterone, apparently they use progesterone sometimes for people with a low sex-drive! Ahh well, I'd rather have un-torsioned ovaries, so celibacy it is then. :rofl:

:haha:ive got to admit 2 days ago i was feeling increadibly frisky but im just so uncomfortable id be too scared to do anything :haha:


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> Flake-y said:
> 
> 
> Oh god I'm the opposite! Although apparently that can be a side-effect (good side effect!!!) of the progesterone, apparently they use progesterone sometimes for people with a low sex-drive! Ahh well, I'd rather have un-torsioned ovaries, so celibacy it is then. :rofl:
> 
> :haha:ive got to admit 2 days ago i was feeling increadibly frisky but im just so uncomfortable id be too scared to do anything :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, plus with the Crinone gel things are a bit messy downstairs (tmi!!!), I don't think I'd really want it exposed to view right now!

Gosh this 2ww is really dragging, even though we're 5 days in, still another 9 to go. It's prob because I'm hanging about the house doing nothing!

How are you feeling about it?


----------



## raf-wife

i want it to go slowly lol i can enjoy it at the moment cramps and all, i have a real fear of testing x


----------



## littlepee

hi hope everyone okay just a bit advice really ive been for my first scan 2day from starting stimms 7 days ago they said my lining was 11mm i had 13 folls on right only 10mm and smaller and 9 on left only small so they are uping my dosage to 4amp of menapur has anyone evry had this just a bit worried my next scan is fri xxx any advice please x


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> i want it to go slowly lol i can enjoy it at the moment cramps and all, i have a real fear of testing x

Oh no I want it to be over! I'm scared of testing too, but I'm going to. My 1st IUI I didn't test at all, I just waited for the blood test & was devastated when it was negative. 2nd IUI I did a bfn, then af arrived the day after that before I got bloods. So I had a bit of warning which I preferred. The waiting around for the results phonecall the first time was horrendous & I'd rather not go through that again if I can avoid it.


----------



## raf-wife

im not having bloods so will have to test at home but im going to wait as long as possible and then get dh to read the test, are you testing out your trigger x


littlepee try not to worry i have read about people needing there dose upped im sure there was someone on here, you still have plenty of time and your lining is fab x


----------



## littlepee

im scanning now all throught the threads looking what they was just reading on tinternet now that could be cancelled if not responding, so ill just have keep my fx for friday and hope they grow bigger xx


----------



## raf-wife

im sure it will be fine chick your only on day 7 so could still have another 7 days and they grow at approx 2mm per day x


----------



## Flake-y

Littlepee-don't worry, I've followed journals of girls with similar responses, when they upped the meds the follies started to grow then, so you should be fine!

Raf-wife-yeah, I am def testing out the trigger, will start testing on fri prob, that'll be 9 days since the trigger, so I guess it'll be on its way out by then, if not already gone. Wouldn't expect to see a real positive that early of course, but I need something to do to keep my self occupied! Scary!


----------



## DaisyJump

Hi 
Just checking in. Only been off for 1 day and in so far behind again! Hope everyone is doing well. Xxx


----------



## Kristin83

They adjusted my meds up and down a few times during the treatment. Its normal! :)

AFM: Had my 7 week scan tonight. Both are looking strong and healthy, heartbeat very strong and much louder :D

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/babies7w.jpg


----------



## raf-wife

hi daisy how are you doing chick, hope your well x

:baby::baby:thats excellent news kristin:happydance:


----------



## Flake-y

Hi Daisy!

Great news Kristin; when do you get another scan?


----------



## raf-wife

how are you today jo im having some sharp stingy pains and still cramping x


----------



## Kristin83

Thanks Flake-y I go again next Wednesday and my first regular OB appt is the following Tuesday :)


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> how are you today jo im having some sharp stingy pains and still cramping x

Yep, me too, still having the occ cramp, one this morning that actually was quite painful!

And good news from the clinic, the embryologist just phoned to say that my 2 other embies have become blastos & are frozen! So I have 2 other possible future babies! :baby::baby: She said it's a really good sign that I am producing good quality embryos.

Plus, if this doesn't work, I have 2 other tries before I have to go through the whole thing again.

I'm very pleased!:happydance:


----------



## Kristin83

Yay for frozen embryos :D :happydance:


----------



## raf-wife

thats great news chick x


----------



## raf-wife

hi ladies can i ask did any of you have any light brown spotting early on after your transfers, i think its normal x


----------



## DaisyJump

Hi yeah I'm good. How u feelin being PUPO?!
I'm off for my scan tomorrow so should get an idea of when my EC and ET is. So lookin forward to that¥ hopefully my follies have carried on the way they were on monday and nice and juicy and full of eggs :) xx


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> hi ladies can i ask did any of you have any light brown spotting early on after your transfers, i think its normal x

I had some very light spotting after EC, although I've had spotting after scans before, think it's just from the dildocam!!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Thanks for the messages ladies, I'm feeling really sad and empty, and this waiting isn't doing much for me

Hope everyones treatments r going well xx


----------



## Flake-y

mrssunshine78 said:


> Thanks for the messages ladies, I'm feeling really sad and empty, and this waiting isn't doing much for me
> 
> Hope everyones treatments r going well xx

Hope you are ok.:hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

your in our thoughts mrs sunshine:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

sorry it only a quick post for me will read up tomorrow on how your all getting on.

im absolutely knackered and im PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: with 1 perfect blastocyst about to hatch looked strange is was contracting when when she showed me on the screen. she said thats normal they contract and expand to hatch. looked like it had a big air bubble in it lol and 1 that is a little behind. test day is 26th feb 


good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Wallie

Well done and congratulations on being PUPO.

My test date is the same. I've been PUPO from 9th February though.


----------



## Flake-y

Good news wrightywales, your test date is the day after mine! Hopefully your wee blasto will be hatching out soon & getting ready to implant.


----------



## Kristin83

RAF-wife I had a litte spotting after ER but not ET, but they said it was possible 


Thinking of u mrssunshine, we're here if u need someone to talk to :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

woo hoo your pupo wrightywales must have been fantastic seeing your blast moving on the screen:happydance:


----------



## mrs_major

raf-wife - i had some spotting at 3dpt too..... hope it's good news!

my OTD is Weds next week, the 2ww has gone so quick so far... I ordered my FRER yesterday ready for Weds morning. I've been having af cramps most days (but not constant), and my mouth seems really dry and i'm mega thirsty, but that's about it! 

how are the other pupo ladies doing? 

mrssunshine you're in my thoughts sweetheart xxx


----------



## raf-wife

mrs_major said:


> raf-wife - i had some spotting at 3dpt too..... hope it's good news!
> 
> my OTD is Weds next week, the 2ww has gone so quick so far... I ordered my FRER yesterday ready for Weds morning. I've been having af cramps most days (but not constant), and my mouth seems really dry and i'm mega thirsty, but that's about it!
> 
> how are the other pupo ladies doing?
> 
> mrssunshine you're in my thoughts sweetheart xxx

hi mrs m i hope so too, i had a little bit more during the night and last night had a few stabby pains just in one place, i thought maybe the spotting was from the crinone gel but after reading up some more apparantly that should be white not brown, but mine could also be old blood from the egg retrieval i did bleed a bit after for a day and a half, i had lots of cramps for the first 2 days after transfer especially in the night but they have calmed down now and only come now and again and not so strong and im feeling really hot today so have had to turn the heating off, im going to use frer too might go buy it this afternoon but im not planning to test until the 27th good luck for wednesday hunny :hugs:


----------



## MrsJPC

Morning ladies, just checking in on how you are doing. 

Congrats wrightywales! Enjoy this time. 

I have my second scan Monday to see how I am getting on. Then I should know when EC and possibly ET will be. 

May I ask how long you have all been told to wait before testing. It all seems a different length of time, I guess it depends on when you have the little uns put back in?

x x x


----------



## Flake-y

MrsJPC said:


> Morning ladies, just checking in on how you are doing.
> 
> Congrats wrightywales! Enjoy this time.
> 
> I have my second scan Monday to see how I am getting on. Then I should know when EC and possibly ET will be.
> 
> May I ask how long you have all been told to wait before testing. It all seems a different length of time, I guess it depends on when you have the little uns put back in?
> 
> x x x

Think most clinics are different with regards to testing dates, my clinic is 2 weeks from egg retrieval. Although I'm testing earlier!!!

Good luck with your scan!


----------



## raf-wife

hi mrsjpc good luck for monday, with my clinic its 14 days from embryo transfer so even though i had the same day as jo for egg rerieval and embryo transfer we have different testing dates x


----------



## mrs_major

I had ec on 8th, et on 10th and my OTD is 23rd.... so not really sure how that works cos it's not 14 days from either!! I'm testing Tues tho as DH isn't going to be around on Weds... that'll be 14 days from EC.


----------



## littlepee

hi girls hope ur all okay just to update u had scan today follies have grown a bit 14mm now had to perscribe me 8 more menopur cost another £136 gutted!! have another scan mon so hope they grow a bit more then ec wed/thur fx have a good wkend sending u lost of baby dust xxx


----------



## raf-wife

littlepee said:


> hi girls hope ur all okay just to update u had scan today follies have grown a bit 14mm now had to perscribe me 8 more menopur cost another £136 gutted!! have another scan mon so hope they grow a bit more then ec wed/thur fx have a good wkend sending u lost of baby dust xxx

im glad there coming along now honey good luck for monday :hugs:


----------



## Flake-y

littlepee said:


> hi girls hope ur all okay just to update u had scan today follies have grown a bit 14mm now had to perscribe me 8 more menopur cost another £136 gutted!! have another scan mon so hope they grow a bit more then ec wed/thur fx have a good wkend sending u lost of baby dust xxx

Good news for follies, shame you had to pay a bit extra but it will be all worth it in the end!!!


----------



## Alexapoo

Hi Lottie! Looks like it's triplets for me! Crazy, eh? One is very small and may not make it though. Will know next week. I can't wait to come on here and see your BFP. I am keeping track of you!


----------



## Kristin83

Wow alexa! Triplets?! How many did they put back, I cant remember? Congrats!!


----------



## Alexapoo

4! I am a little worried though about the smaller two. Waiting 1 week is gonna kill me!


----------



## Kristin83

I'm sure everything will work out..good luck next week :hugs:

How r u feeling overall?


----------



## Alexapoo

You know, not too bad for triplets! MS is there, but not severe and I don't throw up (just once) and it seems to be at it's worse if I am over-tired. heartburn, frequent trips to the bathroom, round ligament pain whenever I get up or move, stuffy nose, growing out of my clothes already! How about you?

Lottie your Bhcg is coming up in about a week or so?


----------



## Kristin83

I'm tired too, heartburn sometimes depending on what I eat....my only complaint is MS constantly all day long, even with the mess the doctor gave me...haven't gained weight bc I can't eat anything lol but look like I'm atleast 3 months pregnant! Lol One of the joys of having multiples :-D


----------



## blondemop

Hi ladies!
I just wanted to pop in and say I am thinking of you all! I have been off for a few days so it took me a while to catch up! :dust:

AFM, I had my day 3 scan and guess what, my cyst is bigger and my E2 was in the 600s! BOO! Also my lining was 8mm which I guess is pretty thick for day three. But on all of my day 3 scans (and there have been many) My lining has never been less than 7. I asked my previous doctor about it and she said she wasn't worried, that a think lining is not a problem. But my new IVF md seems a little concerned, which makes me concerned. has anyone heard of this? I just really dont want to post pone my IVF anymore! 
Now they have me back on provera along with daily lupron injections to shrink the cyst. I have to go back in 2 weeks or before if I get a bleed for more blood work and US. Hopefully I will still be on track for March [-o&lt;


----------



## raf-wife

Alexapoo said:


> Hi Lottie! Looks like it's triplets for me! Crazy, eh? One is very small and may not make it though. Will know next week. I can't wait to come on here and see your BFP. I am keeping track of you!

thanks hun im testing next weekend,
i had a feeling it was going to be 3 or more, i hope it all goes well for you chick:hugs:

did any of you have weird dreams during the 2ww i normally dont remember my dreams but ive had some real weird ones, for example i dreamt last night that there was a big multi coloured bird flying around my room and it was so real i made dh check that it wasnt in the curtains:wacko: and then after that i dreamt there was a robot walking through the door wtf and my kettle was on fire, told you they were weird but seemed very real at the time x


----------



## Alexapoo

Yes, I sure did after they implanted and then it let up. It's like the new hormones make for weird dreams for sure until your body adjusts! I think we've got twins maybe?


----------



## raf-wife

were you really crampy after the transfer too it was really strong on the second night but mostly comes and goes just when im walking around now x


----------



## Flake-y

I was really uncomfortable after transfer, I didn't sleep well because of it! 

As for weird dreams, I always seemed to get that during the 2ww, think it's the stress & worry disrupting my sleep. I had so many dreams on sat & sun night last week, worrying about my embryos!!


----------



## DaisyJump

Hi!
In a weird wayive kinda enjoy reading ur pregnancy symptoms! Glad to see them heehee!

Just to let you know my EC is on monday. I'm very very nervouse. Can't place myself. Hubbies takin me out tonight then to a fun fait!
All I want to do is talk babies.
He told me last night he dreamt about the babys christenin. Fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## raf-wife

hi daisy good luck for monday and please dont be too nervous i was so so scared and shaking when i got there but it was fine chick x


----------



## Flake-y

Good luck for EC Daisy, I was really nervous too but it was fine, I don't remember a thing about it!!!


----------



## Alexapoo

Yea Lottie, I was cramping 2 days after transfer for about a week after until AF was to have been due then it was intermittent and now I hardly ever feel AF type cramping, just stretchy ligament type stuff going on. I had AF cramps for about 3 weeks, but then again I've got 3! Totally normal Lottie and a great sign! Implantation for sure.


----------



## raf-wife

it seems to have stopped now i only had it a little bit yesterday and nothing so far today i dont feel sore or bloated now either so its got me worried x


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi Lottie
don't worry too much, I had some bloating and cramping but then it started getting better (until my OHSS type thing resurfaced) and didn't really have any other symptoms at all (still have hardly any) apart from a tiny bit of nausea about day 13/14 after collection - but really not much. I think it is sounding good for you so far!

Jo hope that you are doing well, meant to say congrats on getting your 2 blastos frozen - that was great news!
Px


----------



## Nayla82

Popping in to wish all the PUPO beauties the best of luck!! :dust: Not long left ladies xx

Hope everyone else is doing well, the newly pregnant ones and the ladies in the process xx :hugs:

AFM im in the middle of DownReging, my :witch: should be due this weekend than i can start stimming it will be here soon, want this week to zoom past! wishing my life away i know :dohh:

If everything arrives on time I have worked it out to be 9th or 10th for Egg collection?? Will know for sure after the weekend whats happening :thumbup:

Have a great week ladies xx


----------



## raf-wife

thanks polly, how are you doing hun x

nayla once you start stimming it will fly by chick x

daisy how are you getting on hun x

wallie hows it going hun x

last night when i used the crinone gel i had a little bit of pink blood on the applicator when i took it out and then during the night i had some very strong painful cramps in my stomach and back, it didnt last too long though but i dont know what to think about that really, i do have a new thing thats happening though, since yesterday ive had really itchy boobs, i hope thats a good sign x


----------



## Flake-y

Thanks Polly, yeah, I'm doing fine, feeling a bit negative now though, mainly from a bfn yesterday (6dpt, 9dpo) & a lack of symptoms apart from the usual cramp & sore boobs!

How are you feeling now? When do you get your first scan? I had a dream about the GCRM last night, I had to share the scan room with a couple of OAPs, like that'd happen!


----------



## MrsJPC

Hi all

I went for my second scan this morning. I have 5 small follicles. She talked about upping the drugs and I have another scan on Wednesday. I must admit I feel very down. This is normally the bit I do so well. With both IUI's I produced too many and had to have some drained away. 

Sorry just feeling sorry for myself, I know it only takes one. 

I keep thinking of you pupo ladies, not long now until you find out. Everything crossed for you!

x x x


----------



## raf-wife

remember if you have too many the quality of the eggs isnt always so good, this is what i had to remind myself of, good luck for your next scan hun x


----------



## MrsJPC

Thank you honey! 

Also I don't want to get your hopes up, but when I read your itchy boobs I smiled. Although my last pregnancy didn't go to plan, I did have really itchy boobs! 

everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## Kristin83

raf-wife: I've heard itchy boobs are a good sign too! Mine didnt itch but just about everything else did and still does...lol

Flake-y: Its probably still too early for a :bfp: so I wouldnt get discouraged! :hugs:

Nayla: You are almost there, it will all go so fast now

MrsJPC: quality matters more than quantity. You only need 1 to get pregnant. I wish I hadnt had so many (17 follicles) because my ovaries are still enlarged over a month later and hurt when I move too much. Good luck at your next scan :hugs:

AFM: Still sick everyday, kinda spent most of the last 3 days in bed :( My tiredness had gone away (I thought) but now its come back...lol And I've lost 5 lbs due to being so sick..my stomach is still growing though so I guess thats all baby...lol

Hope everyone else is doing well :D


----------



## DaisyJump

Hiya! 
Just droppin in to let you know had 13 eggs today at egg collection.
Although uve worried me now sayin if u have too many they are poor quality.
In quite a bit of pain down right hand side so stayin in bed for now.
Wonderin what to have for tea?! Lol
Hope everyone else is well.
Should find out tomorrow about fertilisation so hopin and prayin to have some little embryos tomorrow. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## MrsJPC

A baker's dozen Daisy, that's fab!

What are we all like, we worry about too many too few!

I hope you get a good nights sleep, x


----------



## Kristin83

Yay daisy!! Can't wait to hear the outcome tomorrow!! Get some rest :hugs:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi ladies

Daisy, 13 eggs is fab, take it easy tonight and I am sure you will get some good news tomorrow. I had been worried about quality too as I got 18 eggs collected, and had asked the clinic about this but they said it wasn't generally a worry at all, just because there was a high number (15 of mine fertilised). I'm sure you will get plenty of nice embryos.

Jo, don't be discouraged by your BFN I am sure it is way too early for anything to show up at the moment, your cramps etc sound promising. 

Lottie, hope you are doing fine, sounds like you have some promising symptoms too - when are you going to start testing?

Afm, my first scan is a week on Wednesday but I'm really not sure what to expect as I really don't feel pregnant at all (still finding it hard to believe actually) so am just hoping it is still sticking around. Have had very few symptoms still - an occasional bit of very slight nausea if I smell something dodgy and very very slight BB tenderness occasionally but hardly at all, and it totally comes and goes. Am still getting lots of aches and pains across the whole stomach/ovary region but I think that is still the after effects of the whole process - think I'm the same as you Kristin as ovary region is sore if I move suddenly or stand up after sitting down for a while etc. Hopefully my poor swollen ovaries will go back to their normal size at some point!

Take care all
Px


----------



## Kristin83

When I went last week to the doctor he said it could take another month before the swelling goes down but he said it was normal so im not too worried...good luck at your scan!!


----------



## raf-wife

sorry daisy i didnt mean to worry anyone and 13 eggs isnt too many i meant there can (not always) be lots of immature eggs when your talking really high numbers im sure you have lots of lovely eggs there chick and will get some lovely embies:hugs::hugs:

good luck for your scan polly, lots of people sail through pregnancy without any symptoms at all you might be one of the ones that just blooms all the way through, they say if you have had ohss and become pregnant it takes longer to recover from so thats probably why you are still sore chick:hugs:

im testing on sunday unless there are any problems beforehand, otd is next monday x


----------



## raf-wife

thinking of you today mrs sunshine:hugs::hugs:


----------



## DaisyJump

Thanks everyone! :)
Clinic just rang 10 fertlised! So in for ET tomorrow. Gonna take it easy today. Im so excited. Yey x


----------



## raf-wife

that is excellent daisy:happydance::happydance: pupo tommorrow :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

That's great news daisy, fab fertilisation rate x


----------



## mrssunshine78

raf-wife said:


> thinking of you today mrs sunshine:hugs::hugs:

Thank u, pretty sure I have had miscarriage and now just want some closure xx


----------



## raf-wife

caved in and tested 8dpt 11dpo bfn on frer


----------



## MrsJPC

Raf - you are too early! Also I hate FRER, I have always found them unreliable! Don't feel blue, wait until your test date and buy a clearblue digital. I have a good vibe about you!

Mrs Sunshine, I am so sorry. Just take this time and look after yourself. Give in to all temptations. Eat, drink, watch rubbish movies and just coach potato. Don't underestimate how long it may take to heal after this one! 

Thinking of you all

x x x


----------



## Kristin83

Yay daisy!! That's great!


----------



## DaisyJump

Mrs sunshine I'm so sorry to hear that.
Take some time out and relax.

And RAF WIFE! Naughty! You are far too early!
Put the test in the bin and wait! Lol
I can imagine the 2ww is horrible! 
Fingers crossed for you xX


----------



## raf-wife

thanks daisy that made me giggle, ive been miserable all day x


----------



## mrssunshine78

I agree too early RAF wife!!!!

I've updated my journal, still in limbo land :cry:


----------



## raf-wife

just read your journal mrs s i cannot imagine what your going through:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrs_major

hugs mrssunshine, can't imagine what you're going through. hope time doesn't drag too much til your next scan xxx

raf-wife.... as others have said, too early to tell! I also got a bfn at 8dpt at the weekend.... otd for me is tomorrow but i'm pretty sure it'll be another bfn, had a few episodes of spotting since Fri. Going to use a FRER first thing then bloods later on. 

excellent news for you daisy - best of luck for ET tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## raf-wife

i really hope it works out for you mrs m and you get your bfp good luck hun x


----------



## Flake-y

Hey everyone...

Mrssunshine...hope the time flies by until your next scan, the waiting around is the worst part :hugs:

Daisy...good fertilisation! And pupo tomorrow is it?

Raf-wife & Mrsmajor...hope your bfns turns into lovely bfps very soon!

As for me...still feeling very negative I'm afraid. Haven't tested today, but have bought 2 FRERs & intend to test tomorrow. Would be absolutely shocked & stunned if it was a bfp, but I'm expecting to see a bfn. Still have no real symptoms to speak of, apart from cramps exactly like I'd normally have on 11dpo!!!


----------



## mrs_major

well as i thought it's a bfn for me and af has arrived in full this morning. Just got to have the bloods to confirm it. :sad2:

best of luck to everyone for your bfp xxxx


----------



## raf-wife

oh sweetheart i am so so sorry this is a horrible thing to go through:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

So sorry mrs major :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

:hugs:mrs s i hope your ok:hugs:

good luck today daisy :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

I'm sorry mrs_Major :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Flake-y

mrs_major said:


> well as i thought it's a bfn for me and af has arrived in full this morning. Just got to have the bloods to confirm it. :sad2:
> 
> best of luck to everyone for your bfp xxxx

So sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyJump

Mrs major I'm so sorry to hear that. Hope u can get goin onto ur next cycle soon. Just relax for now.
And have urself a nice glass of wine :)

Afm I'm pupo with twins! 
Please please please please pleeeeeaaase get snug and cosy xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

:happydance::happydance: congrats daisy!!!


----------



## raf-wife

congratulations daisy mrs double pupo:happydance:


----------



## Nayla82

In my Prayers and Thoughts Mrs Major :cry: I really hope that you find the strength soon and to focus on your next cycle Hun. Take great care of yourself Sweetheart xx 

Sunshine-I pray you and your partner are doing well. i hope the scan comes round quickly and you get all the answers soon. Again try to be strong and healthy for each other xx

Daisy- Thats Fab news PUPO with twins :happydance::happydance: I really hope they both snuggle in nicely for you xx [-o&lt;

Raf Wife and Flake-Y Oh the suspense, you girls have been on my mind almost everyday, as every BFP i read gives me the strength to know that it is very possible :hugs: I really hope that you both get the answers that we have all been praying for xx :hugs: :dust::dust::dust:

Kristen- Hope your doing well Hun and the morning sickness flys by, Your so blessed Hun, I hope you send us some luck xx and make sure your taking life easy, you have a reason your pregnant!! :happydance:

AFM its been 1 week today since i have been Downregging, im hoping for my period to arrive this weekend, as i have heard its all steam ahead :thumbup: i get so excited at times that its all happening! and other times im :sick: to the stomach that it might not work?? I read 60-70% of ICSI working than i read 20-25% live births? :cry: what on earth does all that mean?? is it just 60/70% chance of fertilisation happening? and the once that bits done it drops down to 20-25%. I think the less i know the better :shrug:

Hope everyone else in here is doing well, Love and hugs to us all xx and if it is not today tomorrow or even next year, WE WILL BECOME MUMMIES ONE DAY xx


----------



## Kristin83

Congrats daisy!!! :yipee:


----------



## raf-wife

oh my goodness, nayla your posts to everyone just made me cry, 
you will soon be stimming hun and the way your feeling is totally normal chick:hugs:


----------



## Robyn321

hi everyone, can i join you? just started my first ivf/icsi cycle...


----------



## raf-wife

of course you can chick welcome:hugs:


----------



## MrsJPC

Hi all

Nayla you are totally gorgeous - what a lovely post! 

Welcome Robyn! 

Well I had a follow up scan today. 1 big, 5 medium, 1 small. Two more lots of drugs and then another scan Friday. Apparently this is a good result although they do thing it is strange given how well I reacted when going through IUI. Don't really know what to think about that one. 

Have been in agony all afternoon and am praying it is the little ones growing to a nice healthy size. If so egg collection could be next Tuesday. I am just praying this cycle doesn't get cancelled. 

Am feeling upbeat anyway, must be the vast amount of drugs running through my system!

Love to all x x x


----------



## DaisyJump

Thanks. Will be symptom spottin for the next 2 looooooong weeks! X


----------



## raf-wife

i have been making a note of my symptoms each day in my journal if you want to have a look daisy, i dont know if they will amount to anything yet though x


----------



## Flake-y

Congratulations Daisy!!!

Welcome Robyn!

MrsJPC, hope your next scan goes well & EC is very soon!

Nayla, try not to look at the stats, tbh, it's different for every clinic & probably different for every person too. It really depends how many eggs you get, how many fertilise, how many they put back & the quality, implantation & whether the pregnancy continues. There are a lot of hurdles but just take one at a time!!!

As for me, I'm planning to use my FRER tonight, 12dpo. Instructions say 99% accuracy at 12dpo so I'm holding in my pee as long as possible. Still no symptoms at all apart from the occasional cramp which feels exactly like the ones I normally get before af. So I'm not very hopeful. I will keep you all posted though!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Flake-y said:


> Congratulations Daisy!!!
> 
> Welcome Robyn!
> 
> MrsJPC, hope your next scan goes well & EC is very soon!
> 
> Nayla, try not to look at the stats, tbh, it's different for every clinic & probably different for every person too. It really depends how many eggs you get, how many fertilise, how many they put back & the quality, implantation & whether the pregnancy continues. There are a lot of hurdles but just take one at a time!!!
> 
> As for me, I'm planning to use my FRER tonight, 12dpo. Instructions say 99% accuracy at 12dpo so I'm holding in my pee as long as possible. Still no symptoms at all apart from the occasional cramp which feels exactly like the ones I normally get before af. So I'm not very hopeful. I will keep you all posted though!


good luck!! but if its neg don't lose heart, it may well be pos in the morning using fmu :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

good luck jo i really hope you get your BFP tonight chick x


----------



## Flake-y

raf-wife said:


> good luck jo i really hope you get your BFP tonight chick x

Thanks, you too for Sunday!!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

i'm excited what time u testing??


----------



## Flake-y

mrssunshine78 said:


> i'm excited what time u testing??

Whenever I need the loo!!! :rofl:

Probably another hour or so, I'll hold it in as long as possible though!!! I'm scared...


----------



## mrssunshine78

lol

really hope u get your bfp hun :hugs:


----------



## Pollydoodle

mrs_major said:


> well as i thought it's a bfn for me and af has arrived in full this morning. Just got to have the bloods to confirm it. :sad2:
> 
> best of luck to everyone for your bfp xxxx

Sorry to hear that Mrs M, you must be really disappointed. Hope you are doing OK.

Px


----------



## Pollydoodle

mrssunshine78 said:


> I agree too early RAF wife!!!!
> 
> I've updated my journal, still in limbo land :cry:

Just catchin up on what's been happening. Really sorry to hear that you are still in limbo Mrs Sunshine, it must be so difficult for you both.
Thinking of you
Px


----------



## Pollydoodle

Flake-y said:


> mrssunshine78 said:
> 
> 
> i'm excited what time u testing??
> 
> Whenever I need the loo!!! :rofl:
> 
> Probably another hour or so, I'll hold it in as long as possible though!!! I'm scared...Click to expand...

Good luck Jo, got my fingers crossed for you!
Px


----------



## mrssunshine78

When is your scan polly? X


----------



## Flake-y

I am in shock...did the FRER...:bfp:!!! Faint, but there! Please stick...


----------



## mrssunshine78

Omg!!!!!! I'm so happy for u that's fab news!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Wow Jo, that's fantastic, congratulations!!

Px


----------



## Pollydoodle

mrssunshine78 said:


> When is your scan polly? X

Hi Mrs Sunshine. My scan is a week today. Quite nervous as still not got many symptoms so hard to know what's going on.
Hope you are doing ok.
Px


----------



## crystal443

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to catch up I was supposed to have IVF in January and decided not to go ahead...I was still dealing with having to go ahead with it and I had a gut feeling something wasn't right. I'm so glad we didn't go ahead with it as my dad got really sick the end of January and passed away, had we gone ahead with IVF I'm not sure it would have been a successful cycle with all of the stress. He had been sick for a long time so in many ways his passing was a relief for him to be out of pain etc.

Anyway...I'm ready to go full steam ahead and I'm hoping to start my cycle in March if not it will be April and I'm waiting to hear back from the clinic as to which it will be :) I talked to some of you ladies in Dec and am so happy to see most went to BFP's!!!! For those that didn't its just around the corner. So glad to be looking at starting our cycle again, the break was much :)


----------



## Kristin83

Flake-y said:


> I am in shock...did the FRER...:bfp:!!! Faint, but there! Please stick...

YAY!! I'm so happy for you :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :headspin:


----------



## blondemop

:happydance:
Yeah Flake-y!!!!!!!! Oh the hope one little BFP can give...
:happydance:


----------



## Kristin83

Had my 8 week scan today :D

Everything looks good, both are measuring the right sizes

Baby A
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/BabyA8w001.jpg

Baby B
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Kristin070404/BabyB8w001.jpg


----------



## raf-wife

congratulations jo thats wonderful news hunny:happydance::happydance:


----------



## raf-wife

hi crystal i remember you, i had wondered where you had gone, so sorry for your loss hun:hugs: i definatly think you did the right thing waiting and you will soon be on your way:hugs:


kristin another gorgeous scan pic hun :happydance:


----------



## Robyn321

congrats jo!


----------



## mrssunshine78

sorry for your loss crystal, i think you made the right decision also, can't imagine losing a parent and going through ivf at the same time, think it would have been too difficult for you. Good luck for your next cycle :hugs:

Polly, i'm having good days and bad, today is a bad day, i'm feeling really helpless today and really down :cry:

kristen your babies are starting to resemble babies!!! how exciting

how u feeling raf wife?

how are you pupo daisy?

sorry if i've missed anyone, but hope everyone is ok:hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

i really feel for you mrs s:hugs:

today im feeling really scared and nervous, last week i was really enjoying being pupo and full of hope but now i just dont know x


----------



## mrssunshine78

the 2ww is awful lottie, it'll soon be over and i'm sure you'll get your bfp :hugs:


----------



## MrsJPC

Jo - you have made my day. Congratulations honey! 

I went for a theropy session this morning (I have never done this in my life) it was part of the package for IVF so I thought i'de give it a go. 

Am actually feeling quite upbeat, so thought I would share all positive thoughts. She did say one thing that stuck with me. 

Being positive throughout the cycle wont change the outcome but it will give you a much happier cycle. I quite liked that!

Stay positive raf, keep thinking of you!

x


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

ive been naughty and tested with a cheap 10miu/ml test as i was spotting last night and it was a BFN not even a very faint line. doubt that will change by saturday but will test again to make sure :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## DaisyJump

hi everyone!
this board moves so fast! need to come on at least 5 times a day to keep up!
I'm only 1 day pupo and Ive planned out my whole life with my twins whilst led in bed!
I hope this is normal....!! haha

crystal im so sorry to hear abou your loss..defineately the best choice to leave the ivf. You got any dates as to when you will get goin again tho?

congrats flake-y!!!!!!
hope to hearing plenty more BFPs very soon xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

you never know wrightywales, don't think those cheapy tests are the best anyway, i spotted for a week and it started 2 days before my bfp. Good luck to you, i know its all so hard :hugs:xx


----------



## raf-wife

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> ive been naughty and tested with a cheap 10miu/ml test as i was spotting last night and it was a BFN not even a very faint line. doubt that will change by saturday but will test again to make sure :cry::cry::cry:

its horrible seeing the bfn, i really hope its just taking a little while to show and sunshines right the cheapies arnt so reliable:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Flake-y

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> ive been naughty and tested with a cheap 10miu/ml test as i was spotting last night and it was a BFN not even a very faint line. doubt that will change by saturday but will test again to make sure :cry::cry::cry:

I hate the cheapy tests, I don't think they're really as sensitive as they say. I did one on Tuesday & it was bfn, & got a bfp on a FRER last night. So don't give up hope!!! Plus the spotting doesn't mean anything either, lots of ladies spot in early pregnancy.


----------



## crystal443

DaisyJump said:


> hi everyone!
> this board moves so fast! need to come on at least 5 times a day to keep up!
> I'm only 1 day pupo and Ive planned out my whole life with my twins whilst led in bed!
> I hope this is normal....!! haha
> 
> crystal im so sorry to hear abou your loss..defineately the best choice to leave the ivf. You got any dates as to when you will get goin again tho?
> 
> congrats flake-y!!!!!!
> hope to hearing plenty more BFPs very soon xxx

I'm hoping to start this cycle coming up which is march :) if not it will be April I'm just waiting for the Clinic to confirm


----------



## crystal443

mrssunshine78 said:


> sorry for your loss crystal, i think you made the right decision also, can't imagine losing a parent and going through ivf at the same time, think it would have been too difficult for you. Good luck for your next cycle :hugs:
> 
> Polly, i'm having good days and bad, today is a bad day, i'm feeling really helpless today and really down :cry:
> 
> kristen your babies are starting to resemble babies!!! how exciting
> 
> how u feeling raf wife?
> 
> how are you pupo daisy?
> 
> sorry if i've missed anyone, but hope everyone is ok:hugs:

Thanks hun:hugs: sorry your having such a difficult time, I've got everything crossed for you that things will look up


----------



## raf-wife

how is everyone doing today, theres so many of us on this thread now so im asking all in one go:haha:

me and dh have decided to test tommorrow now so we have the whole weekend if things dont go to plan, as you can see i have lost all my pma, af is due today and im so desperatly hoping she doesnt arrive x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Good luck tomorrow hope u get your bfp :hugs: I was exactly the same I honestly thought my af was going to arrive and genuinely believed I was gonna get a bfn :hugs:


----------



## DaisyJump

RAF WiFE good luck tomorrow! I hope its BFP for you. 
I'm fine thanks for askin (heehee) there is a lot of people om the thread now. I went back to the beginnin yesterday and read some. Some people joined uis then dissapeared. Hope they're all doin ok.
I don't think I can last for 2 weeks to test! X


----------



## raf-wife

it really is best to wait daisy, its great if you manage to get your bfp early but if you see a bfn it just makes it all so much harder, i really wish i hadnt tested early it just knocked all the pma out of me x


----------



## DaisyJump

Ah I know! Hubbys away again and gets bck on my test date!
How's that's for luck? So defo gonna wait.
Will be the longest wait ever though.
Got plenty things to do but I just don't want to do any of them! 
What time you doing your test?
I do quite like being pupo! And my PMA is quite good aswell.
I think you have a good chance with havin triplets put in!
Did u do it to increase chance of pregnancy or do u want to have triplets.
I had twins put back for becasue out of the 10 eggs that fertilised the 2 were the only ones that were good enough quality. Would love to have twins! XX


----------



## raf-wife

oh that must be tough daisy but it would be great to come back to a bfp
the clinic decided for me chick before id even got there we would love one two or three but we did get very attached to all of them the minuite they went in, 
i normally need the loo about 4am so will be testing about then x


----------



## DaisyJump

Eeeek well I want u straight on at 4:05 with your BFP announcement! :)
Then you can get urself all dressed up and go out for a nice meal while you still can.

My clinic said they didn't know what I should have done regardin how many to put back. The 2 that were used the embriologist said looked 'beautiful' so usually they would have suggested just the 1 but they don't usually freeze unless you have 3 good ones.
I didn't want to freeze just one because I didn't want it didn't want to run the risk of it not surviving.
I was totally gutted to hear the other 8 hadn't made it. I was attached to all 10 of my embies. But felt very greatful for these 2.
I am very very attatched to these 2 and look at there picture all the time. Xx


----------



## raf-wife

its so easy to get attached ive been rubbing my tummy and talking to them the whole time, my mum and my sister told me if i get my bfp they want me to ring immediatly so i really hope i get to wake everyone up in the early hours x


----------



## DaisyJump

Ah yeah that'll be fab.
I've been rubbing my belly. And hubby has been kissin them.
Awwr x


----------



## raf-wife

thats sweet x


----------



## MrsJPC

Hi all!

Good plan Raf - test in the morning. Will be thinking of you x

Well some good news, I have 6 big fat follies and am having them collected Monday. 

x x x


----------



## DaisyJump

:yipee::yipee: MRSJPC


----------



## mrssunshine78

MrsJPC said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Good plan Raf - test in the morning. Will be thinking of you x
> 
> Well some good news, I have 6 big fat follies and am having them collected Monday.
> 
> x x x


thats fab news!!


----------



## Kristin83

Daisy: stay strong in these next 2 weeks :D I think that was the hardest part of the whole process for me, but it's worth it at the end when you see that lovely :bfp:

RAF-wife: I can't wait to see your announcement tomorrow...good luck!

Mrsjpc: good luck Monday with egg retrieval!!

I hope everyone else is doing well :D

AFM: MS is still going strong but feels like it may be starting to taper off a bit (I hope so) everything looked great at last checkup Wednesday :happydance: I go back again Tuesday to see my OB-GYN now, the clinic has released me...


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Lovlies :flower:

A Huge Congratulations Jo on your 2nd Test!! :happydance: Hope the Blood test as really put your mind at ease a happy and healthy 9 Months xx

Raf-Wife- I Think that its a good idea to test tomorrow, That way you can have a stress free weekend when you see your :BFP: :happydance: I have great feelings for you Hun xx I definitely would have tested by now :thumbup: (I have all this to look forward for very soon :headspin: ) Hope the day goes fast for you xx

Mrs JPC- Wow 6 Follies! and Monday is the Collection day :yipee::yipee::yipee: I hope you have a super duper fast weekend!!! All the best hun xx 

Daisy - How are you doing PUPO Princess?? awww I cant wait till i soon start talking to my belly :haha: take it easy Hun in your 2WW

MrsSunshine- hope your doing ok Hun and taking it easy, I pray it works out for you very very soon and you get some answers, you have been in my prayers xx

Kristen- Wow that scan looked fantastic!! they definitely look like babies now all cute and snuggled up! :happydance: enjoy each day Hun and the MS will soon be a distant memory xx

Crystal- Sorry to hear the loss of your father (Lord bless his soul) I hope you get dates soon and you can get this going and become a mummy soon xx

Hope everyone else is doing well and hanging in there xx :hugs:

My period should arrive this weekend! :happydance: than the Stimming will begin :wohoo: how long did many of you stimm for?? would it be 10days? or a little more? I guess it all depends on how im reacting to the Drugs :thumbup: I want to be at the PUPO stage Asap :haha:!

Love and Hugs to all xx


----------



## raf-wife

great news mrsjpc good luck for monday you will be fine:hugs:

nayla i stimmed for 7 days but it all depends on how you respond, you must be so excited about starting :hugs:

i have just got back from the hairdressers it was a good distraction for a little while and at least i now have tidy hair again apart from the roots:haha:


----------



## MrsJPC

Nayla - I stimmed for 12 days. I had a bit of a slow start then had to up the drugs. 

Wont be long honey!

x x x


----------



## mrssunshine78

thank you nayla, you're so lovely :hugs:

i too had to stim for 12 days as my stubborn eggs didn't want to be stimulated! Most people stim about 10 days, good luck for af arriving on time :hugs:


----------



## Flake-y

Hey everyone...

MrsJPC-good luck for egg collection!

Daisy-Yeah, I agree with Lottie, don't test too early, cause I got a bfn at 10dpo & it really depressed me. Wait a bit longer anyway!

Kristin-glad MS is getting a bit better!

Lottie- can't wait to see your bfp announcement tomorrow, as I'm sure it will be!


----------



## DaisyJump

Ah I know I know I need tp wait! Hmpft!
I've got 2 weeks to wait from today! What am I goin to do? I will drive myself crazy! 
Xx


----------



## Flake-y

Hey everyone, just to let you know that bloods confirmed I'm pregnant! Still in shock but so over the moon. HCG was 73 which the clinic were really happy with. Yay!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kristin83

:happydance: :yipee: :headspin:

Congrats!!!


----------



## Inky2006

Sorry everyone, Im a newby

I haven't been on here because was trying not to get two obsessed in two week wait. After my second round with a natural fet, I got a positive last saturday 20/2/11. Hope this gives others hope that FET's do work. I was convinced they didn't!x

xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I too joined but went to the FS today for a follow up on the Laporoscopy and well everything looks good the tube that was blocked is now all clear and I ovulated yesterday which is great because we dtd on cd14 and cd16 so hopefully if its meant to be this month it will be, however he wants to wait until May to start IVF just to see if we can preggers since the D&C last week... OH PLEASE!!!!

Congrats Jo
Congrats to everyone and GOOD LUCK Rav hun I reallllly hope it worked!

I'll keep stalking girls :)


----------



## Pollydoodle

Lots of congratulations again Jo, glad that its official now!!

Congratulations to you too Inky!

Good luck for tomorrow Lottie, got everything crossed for you.

Px


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

sorry im not in a great mood so just a little post. i just thought i would let you all know its over for me AF arrived last night. ive been in tears. havent got a clue what we are going to do nxt cant afford to go private at the moment :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

thanks for all the support ladies and i wish you all the very best for you treatments :dust::dust: :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

congrats flake woopp have a h&h 9 months hun x x x


----------



## littlepee

hiya congratulations flakey hope everything goes well i had my ec yesterday 14 collected and got phone call this morning 8 fertilised will phone me back in morning to see if it will be 2 day transfare or tuesday 5 day dont no which one will be best. 
did one feel really sick on ec day and day after i feel really sick not to bad stomach cramps though x

good luck everyone else x


----------



## Flake-y

Wrightywales- so sorry to hear your sad news. :hugs:

Littlepee- great news on EC & fertilisation, can't wait to hear when you'll be pupo! I didn't feel sick after EC but had really bad cramps, clinic gave me painkillers & that helped.

Smile4me- great news, hope this cycle is lucky for you!


----------



## Kristin83

Welcome Inky and Smile4Me!

I'm sorry wrighty :Hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

thanks everyone for wishing me luck, its bfn though, thats me done now, good luck everyone else x


----------



## Kristin83

I'm so sorry :cry: :hugs: :sad2:


----------



## Robyn321

Good luck with the ER MrsJPC &#8211; let me know how it goes! If all goes well I should be having my ER next week&#8230;

Nayla &#8211; I think I&#8217;ll be stimming for 9-10 days (on day 6 today)

Huge congrats Jo and Inky!!!!

So so sorry wrighty and raf-wife. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Raf-wife - could you have tested too early?

Lots of babydust to everyone!


----------



## Alexapoo

Well, how far after transfer are you hun? I hope it's too early!


----------



## raf-wife

11dpt 14dpo and i used a frer theres no way its going to change now x


----------



## angiemon

I'm so sorry lottie. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Nayla82

Raf Wife- I really dont know what words to say? I just hope and pray that the blood test will read something else [-o&lt; As i have read in a few threads where tests say no a few days before the blood test even with the FRER, and on the other hand the blood tests confirm the opposite? I just hope by the miracle of the Lord that this is the Case with you... I know Monday seems forever away, Stay strong Dear, Sending you cyber Hugs xx

Your Both in my prayers xx


----------



## Flake-y

Lottie, so, so sorry. Was thinking of you all last night & am so sad for you.


----------



## Pollydoodle

I'm so sorry Lottie - thinking of you.

Sorry to hear your news as well Wighty Wales.

Take care both of you
Px


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm so sorry wightwales and lottie, it's such a hard journey, I just hope u and your oh are ok :hugs:


----------



## Robyn321

:hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## littlepee

so sorry to here u girls who have had bfn its not fair hope ur okay x

well had my call this morning and said i have 7 embies now all growing lovely so she recommend 5 day transfare which will be tuesday so fx they all keep growing come on my little embies xxx


----------



## DaisyJump

Raf wife im so sorry to hear that. I totally gutted for you. You goin to test tomorrow?
I hope you are as the othe other girl described and its just a false negetive.
Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## raf-wife

thanks everyone:hugs: im going to have to test again and call the clinic with the result on monday but im really not holding out any hope, surely something would show at this point, i stayed awake until around 3am having a good cry and im kind of glad i have the weekend to sort myself out before having to tell everyone on monday x


----------



## Alexapoo

Oh damn it Lottie! I am so sorry. :( There is still a very small chance it's a late implanter (Not to give you false hope). WHat is your next step?


----------



## raf-wife

well ive been out and bought 4 frer and 2 cb digis if theres any chance at all i will soon find out, il test again this evening and a couple of times tommorrow and monday unless af shows up, if it turns out to definatly be bfn im going to discuss egg sharing but im not sure they would let me given my poor response to stims this time, if they wont let us we need to accept thats it and possibly look into adoption but im not sure just yet x


----------



## Wallie

raf-wife said:


> thanks everyone:hugs: im going to have to test again and call the clinic with the result on monday but im really not holding out any hope, surely something would show at this point, i stayed awake until around 3am having a good cry and im kind of glad i have the weekend to sort myself out before having to tell everyone on monday x

I'm sorry to hear this dearie. It really isn't fair how it works for some an not others. If you don't have AF yet there is still hope though.

Telling folk I must say is the worst, or not telling them in person but then having to "see" them and them feeling sorry for you. It's awful! :hugs:

Chin up, I really don't think it's over quite yet for you.


----------



## Nayla82

I hope everyone is doing well xx and Raf-Wife and Wrightly your both in my thoughts and prayers xx

As for me :witch: has arrived now and its just gone 6.30pm I am suppose to go Clinic CD2 for the Blood tests? My question is should I go Tomorrow for the blood test? or seeing the days almost up should I see tomorrow as CD1 and go in on Monday??? Also Its Sunday and im sure the clinic is closed tomorrow. My husband is saying to me seeing its late in the day, and it isnt full full flow yet just Red spotting see tomorrow as day1 and pop in Monday for the Blood tests than Tuesday we will discuss the results and start stimming

What do you ladies think? :shrug:


----------



## Wallie

yes, cd1 will be tomorrow dear.


----------



## Flake-y

Yep Nayla, first day of full flow is cd1, so you'll be fine for bloods on Monday!!!


----------



## blondemop

:hugs: Raf and wallie. I'm so sorry. It just is not fair! :nope:

afm, I just spent some time catching up on this thread. Not much new with me. Still on lupron 10unit injections every night. I go for another scan on Tuesday to make sure the cyst is shrinking and/or gone. The "plan" is to stay on lupron until mid march, then start stimming. I'm just hoping my body cooperates. We will know more on Tuesday!

:dust: to the pupo ladies!!!!
Congrats Jo on the positive blood test!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Alexapoo

Awwww Rafwife. I sure hope it isn't the end of the road and you responded well the 1st time, so I sure hope it's just a matter of protocols to be considered for egg sharing. Keep your head up. I'm sorry and I sure thought it would have worked for you 100% I'm quite surprised it's BFN :(


----------



## Alexapoo

Flakey: how many DP EC is that top BFP? It looks great!


----------



## crystal443

:hugs: So sorry Lottie and Wallie :hugs:


----------



## Flake-y

Alexapoo said:


> Flakey: how many DP EC is that top BFP? It looks great!

That one was yesterday morning, so 15dpo! Y'know I thought the first one I did on 12dpo was dark, but it looks so pale now compared to yesterdays!!! That's good though, means the HCG is increasing!


----------



## raf-wife

hi ladies, so im at the end of my trying to conceive and we are now going to look at moving onto adoption towards the end of the year, its something ive wanted to do in a few yrs anyway, but it looks like it may be our next step now, were obviously very upset still but were doing ok, once again thank you all for your kind words, even though were no longer ttc i would still like to pop in here and check up on how your all doing, take care and best of luck everyone:hugs:


----------



## DaisyJump

Ah raf wife thats a shame. Hope the adoption goes well.
Is there no way you could try ivf again? Xx


----------



## Kristin83

Adoption is a great thing, to be able to help a child that needs a family! Good luck with everything :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry for the failed cycles! And, I'm so excited for the successes!

My time is almost upon us... I remember when I had over a month to wait... now only 2.5 weeks!


----------



## crystal443

Megg33k said:


> I'm so sorry for the failed cycles! And, I'm so excited for the successes!
> 
> My time is almost upon us... I remember when I had over a month to wait... now only 2.5 weeks!

I may be starting in a few weeks as well:happydance: It depends on if my doctor is available for March..if not it'll be the first part of April..best of luck to you!!


----------



## Megg33k

crystal443 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for the failed cycles! And, I'm so excited for the successes!
> 
> My time is almost upon us... I remember when I had over a month to wait... now only 2.5 weeks!
> 
> I may be starting in a few weeks as well:happydance: It depends on if my doctor is available for March..if not it'll be the first part of April..best of luck to you!!Click to expand...

Best of luck to you too, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Robyn321

raf-wife said:


> hi ladies, so im at the end of my trying to conceive and we are now going to look at moving onto adoption towards the end of the year, its something ive wanted to do in a few yrs anyway, but it looks like it may be our next step now, were obviously very upset still but were doing ok, once again thank you all for your kind words, even though were no longer ttc i would still like to pop in here and check up on how your all doing, take care and best of luck everyone:hugs:

Aww, hun, I think it's wonderful that you thinking of adopting - I'm sure you'll provide a loving home for the child that needs you. Thanks for all your help x


----------



## raf-wife

megg im so glad you are starting again soon lots of luck hunny x


----------



## pluto

I just caught up with this thread after being away for a week or two. Am so so sorry for you RAF-Wife and Wallie. Its just all so hard.:hugs:

I have been stimming for the past 8 days and just had my first scan today. I am not responding well- she didn't say exactly but it looked like I only had about three follies on one ovary. She upped the meds and I have another scan on friday but it looks like this cycle will be cancelled. am gutted.:cry:


----------



## Robyn321

hi pluto - do you always have the scan on day 8? I had my first scan on day 5 of stimming, and they upped my meds then - so (if you do this again, but here's hoping this one will work!) maybe it would be help to have an earlier scan so if they need to up the meds they can do so earlier in the cycle?

I go in for my second scan tomorrow (day 9 stims)


----------



## DaisyJump

raf wife how you feeling? 
and wallie how are you?
x


----------



## raf-wife

not too bad today thanks chick, its more the physical side today i have really strong af pains and this crinone gel is disgusting and sore, i rang the clinic and told them its bfn so they have made an apointment for us to go see them on the 21st for a review and to try explain what went wrong,

anyway how are you mrs pupo i hope your doing well sweetie x


----------



## MrsJPC

Hi all

Wasn't for my egg collection this morning. Unfortunatly I had ovulated, apparently this happens one in one hundred. There was one egg left in my ovary, one actually ovulated in front of him. So not to give up completely I had an iui, although who knows how many of those ovulated follicles contained eggs.

I can't stop crying, I finally got to egg collection and this happens. First an ectopic last time and now this. I don't know how to get over this. I can't even bare to think about the IUI. 16 day wait for what I know will not happen. I am just so sad. 

Tomorrow I have to go back to work where I share an office with a girl who is pregnant with twins after one month of trying and who feels she needs to share with me. Why is life so unfair.

Sorry to bring you all down I am just so sad.

X


----------



## angiemon

Megg33k said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for the failed cycles! And, I'm so excited for the successes!
> 
> My time is almost upon us... I remember when I had over a month to wait... now only 2.5 weeks!
> 
> I may be starting in a few weeks as well:happydance: It depends on if my doctor is available for March..if not it'll be the first part of April..best of luck to you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Best of luck to you too, sweetie! :hugs:Click to expand...

Im due to start a FET in the next few weeks too :happydance::happydance:
praying this is the one (or two haha)xx

Good luck to you both :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Im sorry MrsJPC, i hadn't read your post before I posted. Im really sorry, that must be so disappointing to get to EC and then for that to happen. Did they tell you how it could have happened? It is such a hard journey anyway without something like that going wrong. But looking at your signature, you have got pregnant with IUI before so don't give up hope you still have a great chance of getting your BFP on this cycle...thinking of you :hugs:
and to have someone like that at work to face, must be so difficult. Please dont give up hope though xx


----------



## Megg33k

MrsJPC said:


> Hi all
> 
> Wasn't for my egg collection this morning. Unfortunatly I had ovulated, apparently this happens one in one hundred. There was one egg left in my ovary, one actually ovulated in front of him. So not to give up completely I had an iui, although who knows how many of those ovulated follicles contained eggs.
> 
> I can't stop crying, I finally got to egg collection and this happens. First an ectopic last time and now this. I don't know how to get over this. I can't even bare to think about the IUI. 16 day wait for what I know will not happen. I am just so sad.
> 
> Tomorrow I have to go back to work where I share an office with a girl who is pregnant with twins after one month of trying and who feels she needs to share with me. Why is life so unfair.
> 
> Sorry to bring you all down I am just so sad.
> 
> X

Oh god, honey! I'm so sorry! I hope the IUI takes! There's always hope! :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

MrsJPC hun I guess I don't know enough about what you are going through hun, I'm not sure what that means :(
( egg collection and ovulating ?)
I'm so sorry you are going through this, we can all sympathize with you sweetheart.
As far as the co-worker (sigh) I totally understand babe.... DH and I have been unprotected for four years, two years actively trying ...got preggers on Clomid in May of last year ended in mc in July and ttc ever since ... Just after I found out I had to have endo removed etc... Our Administrative Assistant brings us in to tell us that her daughter 17 is having twins well of course that is all everyone is talking about around the office SHE'S 17 PEOPLE doesnt that bother you??? LOL To each is their own but it hurts so much, although I try not to let them know and of course they all know my journey and still don't mind .... The thing to remember doll is we don't know that maybe some of the things we talk about may bother others, unless they tell us how are we to know... so if I were you.. I would just tell her you are absolutely happy for her however, you are going through a really rough time at the moment and you would appreciate it if she could spare your feelings...that way you are both on the same page and its not that you don't want to be happy for her its just that your going througha lot right now and your feelings need to be considered about "How life is not fair". 
I wish you the best I know its not easy ....


----------



## Nayla82

Hello Ladies Im just reading through the last few pages and my heart is so sad for many of you Strong Angels you truly are strong women and whatever path or road you take, im sure you will all have a new baby soon... Raf-wife Wallie Wales hang in there each and every one of you are in my prayers xx

MRS JPC- Im so so sorry Hun that Ovulation took place i didn't even think that could have been possible as all of the monitoring that is taking place? im so upset for you, Drs should have knows it was about to burst?? :shrug: I think i would be so angry with them saying that it was THERE job to take over your reproductive system so they have control of your Ovulation! Im so sorry im getting so worked up my heart breaks for you Dear, than if it was to happen this would have been You mentioned 1 in 100, but please be strong the best you can. 
You know sweety you never know TTC is a crazy journey and ANYTHING is possible try and think IUI might be the one?? I mean im sure healthy eggs were there. I just hope and pray in 16 days you get the lovely news you deserve xxx I understand your sadness, This is what were here for to listen not only to share the good times but the frustrating times that TTC certainly brings to the table xx

Daisyjump- How are you dear? are you feeling anything new? please update us with every twinge and cramp! im sure its getting all snuggle in there :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing well xx AFM went in for my CD2 Blood tests and I guess tomorrow i will get the injections and start stimming, i just want a date for egg collection now... I have just got to the stage now where i want it over and done with to see has it worked or not? :shrug: if it doesnt work 1st time i cant deny it, i will be broken into a zillion pieces. I feel my marriage is on the line :cry: my husband got upset this morning and out of the blue told me if it doesnt work 1st time he cant emotionally go through it all again and if i try to make him he will not hesitate to leave me :cry: That really hurt me to the core. hes took it so so badly, Im so so scared that i have got him this far!! and if we need to repeat it I dont know what to do :nope:

I promised myself to take each day as it comes... im trying not to get too excited and carried away, as the Lord works its beautiful ways and he really does bless us when he feels the time is right! I so hope this is my time and everyone else's xxx

love and hugs to all x


----------



## Flake-y

MrsJPC- Gosh, I didn't know that could happen, Fxed that the IUI works & you don't have to go through IVF again!!! Hope you are ok.

Pluto- Sorry to hear about your poor response, here's hoping that upping the meds will work & the cycle won't have to be cancelled.

As for me, I'm just counting down the days until my first scan! Trying not to get too excited or over the top about everything, cause it's still so early. In 3 weeks 2 days I will be able to relax a bit more!!!


----------



## DaisyJump

so sorry to hear about that MRSJPC that is terrible news. fingers crossed for IUI. :thumbup: I don't know too much about them but don't give up hope.

Raf wife glad youre feeling better, and i'm glad yours sticking around with us for a natter. will be very interested to see how you and your hubby get on with what you decide on next.

Naylar so sorry to hear about your husband. Sometimes we do just forget to help them aswell. I think deciding on doing another cycle of ivf should be disscussed if and when its needed. fingers crossed you won't

AFM - no symptoms to note really. first 3 days after EC i was in quite a lot of pain with cramping etc but that has all gone. not sure if it was due to pesseries tho i changed where i use them. Maybe TMI ------> :blush:

Spoiler
was putting pessery in chocolate factory, now in lady garden :haha:
but in a weird way i liked the cramping as it felt like something was happening. 
11 days to go and counting. Just wish there was something i could do to help. xx


----------



## Nayla82

Morning Ladies.

Got back from the clinic, Im all down regged and the scan shows a good uterus :thumbup: Got given my Puregon injection pen and she did the 1st one for me in the clinic Ouch!! it really hurt today. The nurse asked me i could pop in everyday for 6 days where they will do the injection for me? or i can take it home and do it myself. i decided to take it home as i didnt fancy popping to the clinic everyday at 7.15am and it looked simple enough.

Also i spray my nose 4 times a day instead of 3 ,every 5 hours. Also due to my small frame she is starting me off on a low dosage so my ovaries dont over stimulate and next Monday she will check the scan to see if she needs tp upgrade the dosage?? She definitely knows her stuff. she said to me any day between 10-13 for Egg Collection I guess we will know for sure after Mondays scan...

hope every one else is doing well xx


----------



## raf-wife

excellent news nayla and it sounds like you have a very good clinic there chick x


----------



## MrsJPC

Hello ladies, thank you for your kind messages. Think I may have still been a bit out of it when I typed yesterday.

Feeling a bit more positive today, who knows maybe the IUI will work. Have decided to tell no one though, and just get on with things.

Just feel like it has been such a waste, all that time and money, although the clinic are giving us £2000 back. So we have something towards the next one, which probaly wont be until May.

Raf don't disapear, I have often thought abut adoption, happy to chat if you need to x

Love to all, my cyber chicks (that's what by hubby calls you all)

x x x


----------



## raf-wife

thanks mrsjpc, i think your still in with a good chance iui has worked for you before and maybe even multiples with all those eggs you have released, i am still going to hang around for a while im hoping this thread will get some luck again and i want to see all your bfps also it seems like such a long time ago i started this thread and im quite attached :haha: the adoption forum is very lonely:hugs:


----------



## littlepee

hi everyone hope ur okay xx

today im offically pupo otd 11th march will let u no how i get on fx :bfp:xx


----------



## Smile4me

congrats Littlepee Did you have IVF or IUI?


----------



## Kristin83

Nayla: Thats great! You get used to the injections after a few days and they arent bad at all. I had to do all injections and didnt have the option of the nasal spray...how is it?

Littlepea: Congrats on being pupo :happydance:


AFM: Have an appt with my OB tonight, I dont know if they are doing a scan or not. My MS has been getting better, today i'm going to try and make it without taking my meds so I can get a true feeling of how much its decreased. I'm off today and plan on laying around watching tv anyway....(and my back is killing me :()

Hope everyone else is doing well :D


----------



## DaisyJump

littlepea hooray!
we're testing the same day. :D xx


----------



## Flake-y

Littlepee- congrats on being pupo!

Nayla- great news on starting stimms! Not long to go now.


----------



## Alexina

Hello Ladies,
Been reading through your journey's some so sad and painful some full of joy and hope. My friend is currently 20wks pregnant on her 2nd cycle of IFV so I know there is a reason to stay positive.
I am on day 7 of my down reggin injections and 3 days late for AF. I am so tired and moody and could cry at any given moment I have another scan on the 10th to see if I am ready for the next lot of injections, this sure is a tough journey we are all on, I have the upmost respect for you all.


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Alexina :)


----------



## Robyn321

MrsJPC I'm so sorry to hear about your early ovulation. But you got preg with iui before so here's hoping it'll happen for you again! With all those eggs being released there must be higher chance!

I feel for you on the co-worker front - everyone around me seems to be either preg or have kids, and if anyone asks me 'when are you going to have a baby' the red mist descends...

Nayla &#8211; sorry to hear your hubby is upset &#8211; throughout our journey as the procedures have got more and more invasive my dh has been getting more and more worried &#8211; neither of us thought there would be a problem. It&#8217;s so hard. Yay for the good uterus though &#8211; how interesting that you do nasal sprays &#8211; I&#8217;ve had so many injections my tummy is feeling like a pincushion!

Congrats on being pupo littlepee!

AFM I&#8217;m on day 10 of stims, back in for 3rd scan tomorrow &#8211; hoping we can finally get the go ahead for EC! Bw yesterday showed that my LH and estradiol were a bit low, so they added another injection to the regimen&#8230;.this is all so nerve-wracking&#8230;


----------



## Megg33k

I am SO behind! Jeez! LOL

I just finished 7 days of BCP to try and bring on a withdrawal bleed. I haven't had my first AF after my loss on February 2. And, I need to start by March 10 to avoid missing my 2nd ICSI cycle. I guess I'm technically waiting to find out if we might have lucked out and caught the egg on our own this time... but I'm not considering it very likely. I think I'm 10dpo today (since its after midnight)... but I doubt I'll test unless I have a good reason to do so. 

I'll start down regging on March 16, if all goes well. FX'd for all of you who are ahead of me!


----------



## littlepee

Smile4me said:


> congrats Littlepee Did you have IVF or IUI?

hi smile 4 me i had 4 failed iui and this is my first ivf so fx it works dreading 2ww x

daisyjump lets hope we get :bfp: no doubt ill be testing before ha x


----------



## MrsJPC

Robyn, you are right I should stay positive, it is just such a kick in the teeth after all the waiting for IVF to begin and then al the drugs. I feel a bit of a fraud hanging arounf here now :( Back at work today so hopefully will get head down and the next two weeks will fly by. 

Megg, you never know honey, stranger things have happened. 

One thing, I have been told to take these cyclogest capsels. Does anyone know anything about the side effects? I know I shouldn't but I am symptom spotting already. 

x x x


----------



## Nayla82

Hello ladies :hugs:

MrsJPC please do hang about in this thread you should not feel like a fraud we hope that you get to share your BFP with us all very soon :hugs:

Raf-Wife- hope your doing well Dear, you made this thread and again please do hang about so lovely to see your msgs and valuable advice, I wish that the adoption process is a quick one for you, and the child will be the luckiest ever as you have so so much love to give and God bless you both xx

The Nasal Spray is for Downregging and my FS told me that she didnt want to give me injections as i will be injecting anyway for stimming. At first i was a little worried that it would not be as effective.. (all you do is sniff in each nostiral x3 a day, but while you Stimm it goes up to 4 sniffs a day) yesterday was CD3 Im all downregged thank goodness the spray worked and not really any major side effects just the occasional headache :thumbup: I am on day2 of stimming and i will be using the Nasal Spray up untill EC. I definitely have been feeling so much more tearful last few days as its been 2 weeks since i have been Downregging and i just feel the hormones are getting to me now :shrug: but nothing i cant handle :grr:

I look forward for Monday to see my 1st scan i tried to explain to my FS that I ovulate on days 10-12 but she told me with the DR drugs i wont ovulate that early?? Just hope and pray shes correct :thumbup: I look forward to hear the day i do EC.

My husband injected be this morning he kept saying 'im sorry babes im so sorry' i was thinking just hurry up! :haha: he also handed in his semen tub never seen him so cool and didnt once make a fuss, did the deeds than dropped it off on his way to work... today is the 1st day in ages i feel were a team and hes in it with me without moaning with every step. 

Daisy jump- not long to go Hun how your feeling?? im so obsessed with symptoms :blush: cant wait will you announce your BFP! 

Robyn- Touchwood hes calmed down, at the start there were tears and why us.. im 28 hes 29 he still wanted to try naturally for much longer! Luckily we found out while time is still on our side, deep down he feels so so sad and guilty that its from him, I told him as long as were on the same page I dont think about what the problem is?? We just need to focus on being strong for each other,,, i can see in his eyes hes worried sick :sick: and so am i, i guess we just find it easier not talking about how we feel, and going with the flow. I just dont want to burden him with my fears :shrug: I hope your scan goes will tomorrow and you get a date soon :happydance: 

Love and hugs to everyone else xx


----------



## Robyn321

Nayla - omg, it sounds like you and your dh are similar to us! Dh and I are 28/29, and we're dealing with low morphology (and possibly slightly below average motility). Although we haven't discussed it out loud, I can see that dh has taken it badly that there are problems with his swimmers - I pushed to see a fs because I was convinced that there was something wrong with me but when we saw the ivf dr he basically said the sa was the problem. We really never thought we would be in this situation...and if I hadn't insisted dh would have been happy to keep on trying without seeing the fs. 

MrsJPC - I can't even imagine how hard it is to gear up for ivf and it not happen, I'm on day 10 of stims today and so nervous. Sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

MrsJPC said:


> Hi all
> 
> Wasn't for my egg collection this morning. Unfortunatly I had ovulated, apparently this happens one in one hundred. There was one egg left in my ovary, one actually ovulated in front of him. So not to give up completely I had an iui, although who knows how many of those ovulated follicles contained eggs.
> 
> I can't stop crying, I finally got to egg collection and this happens. First an ectopic last time and now this. I don't know how to get over this. I can't even bare to think about the IUI. 16 day wait for what I know will not happen. I am just so sad.
> 
> Tomorrow I have to go back to work where I share an office with a girl who is pregnant with twins after one month of trying and who feels she needs to share with me. Why is life so unfair.
> 
> Sorry to bring you all down I am just so sad.
> 
> X

I'm so sorry and so shocked to hear this. Never heard of this before. Sorry I don't know what to say.... take care though :hugs:


----------



## MrsJPC

Thank you Wallie. Yes apparently it is rare I am now discovering!

I am trying to get in to see my consultant to discuss more as I was pretty out of it on Monday.

He reckons it would not have been more than an hour before my EC and eventual IUI, so I am hoping that maybe I get some luck, and one of my big eggs met some swimmers!

x x x


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies,

I've not been on this thread for a while but since my failed cycle just last Monday (seems longer now) my OH and I are fine. I think we've had a "go" it didn't work and now we need to get on with things. Next step will hopefully be IVF in June paid for by the NHS this time. Hopefully well get a better response and they will probably do ICSI this time too to give the fertilisation a better chance. I'm hoping to get two embryos put in next time too (if I have them anyway). FX'd ladies :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I'm glad Mrs JPC they are giving you some of the treatment costs back.  Have they admitted it's their fault? What will they do if they have to do it again, down reg you more, not leave you so long inbetween trigger shot and EC?

You know, sometimes I think we know too much about some things and others we don't have a clue. Maybe it's best to stay in the dark sometimes...we'd worry far too much.

Good luck with the IUI working though, you never know!!!!


----------



## raf-wife

thats great news wallie im sure it will come around in no time at all chick and next time they will have a better idea of what to do :hugs:


----------



## MrsJPC

Well Wallie, looks like if the IUI doesn't work then we will be together in June. I am also hopeful that this time the NHS pick me up. Was approved then there was cuts, now my consultant says they may be pickign people up again. I am top of list!?!

Well the trigger shot was 36 hours before ec. On both previous IUI's it was 36 hours prior and I hadn't ovulated. So guess it was just mother nature. I was further along in my cycle because of my slow response to menepur, so maybe that had something to do with it?

You are right though, sometimes ignorance is bliss!!

Hopefully I will get in to see my consultant soon and he can tell me more. 

Stick around please so we can be buddies in June! God what a long time that seems!

x x x


----------



## Please

Hi Girls! Would it be ok if I joined this thread? I did post at the begining of the year when our referral first went off, I have stepped back as was just waiting and waiting but I guess the journey is truly beginning today, we have our first IVF group seminar today...eeek! Followed by appointment with the consultant on the 13th Im hoping I can start next cycle, am I right in saying most people start on CD21.


----------



## raf-wife

hi everyone im going to change the title slightly as im hoping this thread will keep going for a while, i will do it tommorrow so hopefully most of you will know by then x


----------



## Wallie

MrsJPC said:


> Well Wallie, looks like if the IUI doesn't work then we will be together in June. I am also hopeful that this time the NHS pick me up. Was approved then there was cuts, now my consultant says they may be pickign people up again. I am top of list!?!
> 
> Well the trigger shot was 36 hours before ec. On both previous IUI's it was 36 hours prior and I hadn't ovulated. So guess it was just mother nature. I was further along in my cycle because of my slow response to menepur, so maybe that had something to do with it?
> 
> You are right though, sometimes ignorance is bliss!!
> 
> Hopefully I will get in to see my consultant soon and he can tell me more.
> 
> Stick around please so we can be buddies in June! God what a long time that seems!
> 
> x x x

FX'd your IUI works and we're not cycle buddies in June! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyJump

JPC the cyclogest - I'm not fully sure on what the side effects are but I've been told anything you feel that you would think is pregnancy symptom could be due to the pessery.
But also crampin and wind is a defineate side effect the nurse told me about.

AfM I just wish it was this time next week. Am testin friday morning.
Dunno about symptom spottin as like I say the cyclogest could be to blame but my BBs are really really sore and heavy.I do get this before AF every month but this is a lot earlier.
Just tryin to not think anything xx


----------



## pluto

Robyn321 said:


> hi pluto - do you always have the scan on day 8? I had my first scan on day 5 of stimming, and they upped my meds then - so (if you do this again, but here's hoping this one will work!) maybe it would be help to have an earlier scan so if they need to up the meds they can do so earlier in the cycle?
> 
> I go in for my second scan tomorrow (day 9 stims)

thanks Robyn, I'll find out tomorrow if I have to abandon this cycle and do it again. I'll definitely make sure they do the scan earlier-thanks for the post because i was wondering if other people had scans earlier. I've not been that happy with my gyne-she just seems to be too busy and doesn't take enough time for each case but I'm a bit stuck as would have to travel far if I decide to change.
you would think when it all takes so much time that they would make as sure as possible that it is going according to plan.


----------



## pluto

MrsJPC said:


> Well Wallie, looks like if the IUI doesn't work then we will be together in June. I am also hopeful that this time the NHS pick me up. Was approved then there was cuts, now my consultant says they may be pickign people up again. I am top of list!?!
> 
> Well the trigger shot was 36 hours before ec. On both previous IUI's it was 36 hours prior and I hadn't ovulated. So guess it was just mother nature. I was further along in my cycle because of my slow response to menepur, so maybe that had something to do with it?
> 
> You are right though, sometimes ignorance is bliss!!
> 
> Hopefully I will get in to see my consultant soon and he can tell me more.
> 
> Stick around please so we can be buddies in June! God what a long time that seems!
> 
> x x x

Hi Mrs JPC

I was soo sorry to hear what happened to you. I'm having my second scan tomorrow to see if the extra medication has worked to increase the number of follicles and see if I can go ahead with this cycle. She wasn't very hopeful from the last scan so I know how you feel-this whole thing is so hard-you get geared up for the whole process, go through all the drugs and then that just seems like the beginning of all the hurdles. 

It is really good to have other people going through the same thing to talk to though and we will get through it in the end.


----------



## MrsJPC

Good luck today Pluto. Sometimes these nurses can be so down on you. I went for one scan and they were quite negative, went to the next had a different nurse and she was very positive. You would think they would a bit more consistant. 

I suppose it is all just a learning experience, if you have to go through this again they can give you more drugs from the begining?!? I hope you don't though!

You are right though, I sometimes think it is only this place that knows how I am really feeling!

take care x x x


----------



## Nayla82

Hello Ladies :flower:

I went in this morning for my 1st scan since Stimming, today is day 6 (But i did not have my 6th injection till after the scan) Im feeling a little upset as my right Ovary was 2 Follies and my left 4 ?? my FS said she expected it to be a little more than that but due to my low dosage that could be the main reason...

She has increased my injections now.. Can anyone tell me if its so so low? and is there still a good chance to get Eggs from that kind of number? i so hope it increases in the next few days, and as far as i know is there 1 egg per follicle? (sorry to sound dumb) 

Im due for my next scan on Thursday but im so so scared i will ovulate by than :shrug: she told me as long as im sniffing i should Not ovulate naturally?? i just hope the numbers pick up..

I would love to hear that this is normal at this stage? and anyone elses experience?? Thank you, Love to all xx


----------



## Robyn321

Hope everyone's doing ok. Nayla - they upped my meds on day 5 of stimms too, and I had ec yesterday and they managed to get 12 eggs! 

But I'm upset right now as clinic was due to call today to tell us how many eggs fertilised and finalise et time (we are due in for et tomorrow). Waited until 3pm and then just couldn't wait anymore so tried to call clinic - no answer. Called the emergency number my nurse gave me and she couldn't tell me how many eggs fertilised (it's Sunday so clinic has shut) but could only say et had been scheduled for 10.30 tomorrow morning and she will confirm first thing in the morning. I am going crazy with the not knowing and am still really tired from ec. Both angry and teary...


----------



## Robyn321

Pluto - any word on your cycle?


----------



## Nayla82

How frustrating that must be Robyn! but 12 eggs is a fantastic number :happydance: Im sure you have a handful of fertilised eggs in that 12.. I hope morning comes fast for you :hugs:

How many follicles did you have and day 5 of stimming?? At the start of the treatment the FS told me she will predict 10-13 Eggs she will be very happy with that.. Than today when she looked at the screen she said 'oh i would have thought it would have been a little more i will up the dosage' So im taking 2 injections every morning, one is mixing it with powder :shrug: i hope the 6 Follies will double by thursday [-o&lt; and she said measuring 11mm what ever that means?? does it have to be 18mm for Egg Collection? she said possible on Saturday 12th...

Pluto- how did your appointment go hun? hope all is well xx


----------



## Robyn321

Nayla - on day 5 they only measured 3 of my follies and they were around 10-11mm, the rest were too small to measure. By day 10 stimms it seemed that I had 9 - 10 follies of various sizes, and then yesterday (somehow) they managed to get 12 eggs! No, I'm not sure how that happened either...


----------



## Kristin83

The follicles can grow quite a bit in a few days so I wouldnt worry too much...(easier said than done i know :)) I couldn't believe how much mine were growing between each scan...and quality is more important than quantity. You may only get a few but they can be really good quality, just like u could get a lot and have none of them be any good...and believe me, u don't want to have to deal with over swollen ovaries...I had my ER done January 17th and at my last appt at the clinic a week and a half ago they were still swollen (and it's painful when you move the wrong way and it pulls)

Good luck to everyone :D


----------



## Nayla82

Robyn your story is great they must have been AMAZING quality!! 12 Egg wow i so wish i can get a good number also :cloud9: Thursday will be my Day 10 of Stimming will have to see if the extra injection made a difference [-o&lt;
Im so excited for you, you will be PUPO so soon!! xx

Kristen- how are you hun? your so right its better to be under stimulated than over, she asked me was i feeling anything in my ovaries i said no :shrug: yes i keep forgetting its the quality not the quantity :dohh: i think its a phycological thing, the more follies = more eggs = more eggs to be fertilised = higher chance of pregnancy= :baby: : Thats my dumb equation! I just feel emotionally and mentally fragile a feather will break me.... Emotionally this journey is a killer! i so hope with the results we all dream of :dust:


----------



## Kristin83

Nayla--I'm feeling much better than a few weeks ago, my MS is going away to the point that I feel good during the day but it's still hanging around at night lol

I completely understand what u are saying, I was very emotional, negative, everything during that time in my cycle. I was scared to death that i was going to ovulate early, that it was going to be all for nothing...all that..don't let it get u down :hugs: when everything is said and done it will be worth it. Btw I had 17 follicles with 11 mature and 10 fertilized...6 made it to the end...the swollen ovaries were kinda annoying bc it was painful at times


----------



## DaisyJump

I had quite a lot of pain from my ovaries. It was so bad that even walking hurt in the last few days before EC i had 13 eggs and 10 were fertillised.
Over night they left them to fertilise and then on the day of EC we only had 2 that were of good quality. 
So you just never know whats going to happen. Im very very grateful for 
My 2 that i have put back but was quite upset about the 8 that didnt make it.
My test is on friday so fingers crossed these 2 little embies wa t to stick around and meet us. Xx


----------



## Kristin83

good luck daisy!


----------



## Megg33k

So frustrated... I'm either 11 or 14dpo... BFN today... tried to force a cycle with BCP... but still no AF. If I don't start soon, I'm going to miss my treatment cycle. (Just had to have a whine!)


----------



## raf-wife

Megg33k said:


> So frustrated... I'm either 11 or 14dpo... BFN today... tried to force a cycle with BCP... but still no AF. If I don't start soon, I'm going to miss my treatment cycle. (Just had to have a whine!)

oh its so frustrating megg isnt it, in the end i drank loads and loads of fresh orange juice i dont know if it really helped but af came the next day, i hope she arrives for you soon so you can get started, you really desrve for all this to go smoothly:hugs:

robyn excellent number of eggs good luck chick you will soon be pupo x

nayla dont worry too much hun the sizes change so quickly :hugs:

good luck for friday daisy i will be thinking of you and waiting for your update :hugs:

hope everyone is doing ok 

AFM im feeling so much better and more like my old self, bleeding finally stopped it was awful for a few days, ive started aerobics again and going back to the gym, right now im concentrating on getting fit again for the summer although im sat here with a glass of chardonay right now:haha: and im planning dds birthday party she wants a prom theme so that will be great fun :hugs:


----------



## Robyn321

Keeping everything crossed for you nayla and daisy - the end of this week can't come fast enough!

Glad you're feeling better raf-wife - prom sounds fun! How old will your dd be?

After all day yesterday glaring at the phone and wondering what was happening I had ET this morning (day 2 transfer) so now attempting to keep myself as prone as possible while typing! What everyone's views on resting etc after ET (my dr just said 'take it easy today'? 2 4-cell embies were transferred, and we have 10 frosties. Really hoping I haven't done anything to jeopardize them sticking...


----------



## Kristin83

Congrats on being pupo Robyn!! :happydance:

I rested for 4 days including the day of transfer...the day of and the next were full bed rest (only out of bed to use the bathroom) the other 2 were in bed and up some around the house...but I didn't go anywhere except for bloodwork 3 days after transfer


----------



## pluto

Robyn321 said:


> Pluto - any word on your cycle?

Hi Robyn,

Thanks for asking-The scan didn't go well. I hadn't responded at all-just one follicle-I do that on my own!!! I was very upset -we had already taken the day off so just went away for the day and tried not to think about it too much. 

I still can't belive it-I really didn't think there would be any problem and the doctor was really surprised aswell. I was very stressed the last few weeks though and she thinks this might have contributed but still you would think there would be more than one!!

They are going to get some more dates from the clinic and they will review the drugs and will try again. Next time I will take some holidays-i can take two weeks anyway and will try some relaxation techniques. Think I will try acupunture aswell. so am now waiting again.......and am worried that I won't respond next time either.

they gave the optiont o convert it to an IUI but the lining was bit thin and she didn't sound too hopeful. I just couldn't deal with more disapointment this month so we decided to just stop and start with a fresh IVF cycle.


----------



## pluto

Nayla82 said:


> How frustrating that must be Robyn! but 12 eggs is a fantastic number :happydance: Im sure you have a handful of fertilised eggs in that 12.. I hope morning comes fast for you :hugs:
> 
> How many follicles did you have and day 5 of stimming?? At the start of the treatment the FS told me she will predict 10-13 Eggs she will be very happy with that.. Than today when she looked at the screen she said 'oh i would have thought it would have been a little more i will up the dosage' So im taking 2 injections every morning, one is mixing it with powder :shrug: i hope the 6 Follies will double by thursday [-o&lt; and she said measuring 11mm what ever that means?? does it have to be 18mm for Egg Collection? she said possible on Saturday 12th...
> 
> Pluto- how did your appointment go hun? hope all is well xx

Hi Nayla-I've heard of people who just had 6 eggs collected-I think its the quality rather than the quantity that counts so you still have a great chance-I hoep everything goes well for you-keep us updated!


----------



## MrsJPC

Oh Pluto, I am so sorry. How very disapointing. You just feel like it is such a waste. All that time planning, all those drugs. 

Look you must be positive. They know now to give you more drugs from the off. You know that you were stressed, so next time take some time out. Its all a learning process I guess. 

I really am sorry though, I think you were right about the IUI, why get your hopes up again. That is exactly how I feel now. every twinge I am wondering if the IUI worked. Instead I wish I had just not had it and was now planning for the next stage. 

Oh why is this so unbelievably hard and unfair?

Take care honey

x x x


----------



## pluto

Robyn321 said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you nayla and daisy - the end of this week can't come fast enough!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better raf-wife - prom sounds fun! How old will your dd be?
> 
> After all day yesterday glaring at the phone and wondering what was happening I had ET this morning (day 2 transfer) so now attempting to keep myself as prone as possible while typing! What everyone's views on resting etc after ET (my dr just said 'take it easy today'? 2 4-cell embies were transferred, and we have 10 frosties. Really hoping I haven't done anything to jeopardize them sticking...

Hi Robyn,I'm just catching up on this thread this morning (as you can probably tell from my posts!)-congrats on being PUPO -I really hope it works for you.


----------



## pluto

Hi MrsJPC-that is exactly how i feel-that it was all such a waste and all the drugs did was make me exhausted. Its so unfair but you are right I think it is all a learning process and I am trying to be positive and plan what I can do for the next time.

the worst thing is that my sister in law rang me over the weekend to tell me she is preggers with her second. It was really hard hearing that this weekend.

I know what you mean about the IUI but there is a chance it worked for you-I really hope it does. Was there just one follicle left to ovulate when they did it or was there more? That was such an awful thing to have happened to you. God this is all so hard if everything goes according to plan, but it is so much harder when that doesn't even happen. I guess we just have to try to stay positive and believe that one day we will be pregnant and it will happen for us, although i must admit sometimes i really struggle with this.


----------



## MrsJPC

Hi Pluto - They are not sure how many were left. Three days before I had 6 large and one small at scan. When it came to EC I only had one large and one small left. So 4 or 5 ovulated. 

Then you have to think whether they all contained eggs? Also because of my previous ectopic my chances of another one are increased. 

Have 9 days until the test date, and now I have read that the drugs I am taking could bring on symptoms similar to preg symptoms. So it is all just a confussing mess. I do keep cramping and keep wondering if AF is just around the corner?

Both my sister in laws have babies. Really hard isn't it. You don't want to be a misserable cow, but it just seems so unfair. 

Lets try and stay positive together!

x x x


----------



## pluto

if 4-5 ovulated it sounds like you have a very good chance, although i know you must be worried about an ectopic, but please god that won't happen again. that would be too cruel.

I think if i finally get through all the hurdles leading up to it, that the two week wait will nearly be the worst of all. It is so confusing and most of the drugs do seem to give symtoms similar to pregancy symtoms. I'll keep for fingers and toes crossed for you though.

It is great to have people to talk with on here, that really understand how you feel. The emotional side of it is really the worst isn't it? The drugs are bad enough but you can get over that, it's the constant rollarcoaster of emations that is the worst. 

yes, lets stay positive together and we will get there.


----------



## Flake-y

Robyn321 said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you nayla and daisy - the end of this week can't come fast enough!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better raf-wife - prom sounds fun! How old will your dd be?
> 
> After all day yesterday glaring at the phone and wondering what was happening I had ET this morning (day 2 transfer) so now attempting to keep myself as prone as possible while typing! What everyone's views on resting etc after ET (my dr just said 'take it easy today'? 2 4-cell embies were transferred, and we have 10 frosties. Really hoping I haven't done anything to jeopardize them sticking...

I went food shopping after transfer, obviously didn't jeopardise anything! My clinic told me just to take it easy, no excessive exercise, but you can go for a walk & I asked if I could go to the cinema 2 days after & they said that was fine. Obviously if going about normal day-to-day activities hindered a pregnancy then no-one would get pregnant. But saying that since we put so much into the cycle & trying to get pregnant, you don't want to risk anything.


----------



## littlepee

Flake-y said:


> Robyn321 said:
> 
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you nayla and daisy - the end of this week can't come fast enough!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better raf-wife - prom sounds fun! How old will your dd be?
> 
> After all day yesterday glaring at the phone and wondering what was happening I had ET this morning (day 2 transfer) so now attempting to keep myself as prone as possible while typing! What everyone's views on resting etc after ET (my dr just said 'take it easy today'? 2 4-cell embies were transferred, and we have 10 frosties. Really hoping I haven't done anything to jeopardize them sticking...
> 
> I went food shopping after transfer, obviously didn't jeopardise anything! My clinic told me just to take it easy, no excessive exercise, but you can go for a walk & I asked if I could go to the cinema 2 days after & they said that was fine. Obviously if going about normal day-to-day activities hindered a pregnancy then no-one would get pregnant. But saying that since we put so much into the cycle & trying to get pregnant, you don't want to risk anything.Click to expand...

hi hope everyone okay
flakey can i just asked when did u test and when did u get faint poss, im on my 2ww now and im stressed i couldnt wait and tested 2day 6dpt and got negative my otd is fri 11 im symptom spotting cracking up!!! just looking se what syptoms u had etc thanks xx


----------



## missyc

Flake-y.. just wanted to say a HUGE congrats on your BFP.... x


----------



## Flake-y

Littlepee; I tested 10dpo which was 7dp3dt, & its was bfn, I used one of those ICs which I hate. They never come up dark with me, even after my positive FRER & after my blood test the ICs were faint.

On 12dpo, 9dp3dt, I tested at night with a FRER & got a faint positive. I obviously didn't use FMU, I only held my pee in for an hour or so, so I reckon if I had done the test that morning with FMU, it might have been also a faint positive. It might not though!

Symptoms wise, not many then, & still not many! I did notice from 13dpo onwards I had aching legs & hips, which I've only experienced with the HCG injections before, so I knew that was a pregnancy symptom. I still get cramps, some feel like af, most feel like a pulling or a stretching. I have a lot of cm, it occ feels like I've wet myself & I have to keep rushing to the loo to 'check'!!! Sore boobs started for me the day of EC, and they are still there; in the last couple of days the soreness has got much worse!

I've only just started to feel a bit queasy in the past couple of days, seems to happen in the afternoon & wears off. But I know most people don't get MS until 6 weeks or so so that's pretty normal.

So if your OTD is fri today you'll be 10dpo, am I right? Still v early, like I said, I got a bfn then. I know it was with the horrid ICs, but I reckon a FRER may have been negative then too for me.

What test are you using? I can't say a bad word about the FRERs!


----------



## DaisyJump

littlepea im testing friday 11th. what date was your EC? i know it was a few days after mine wasnt it? 
mine was 21st Feb and got told to wait 16 days to test. anybody know why? x


----------



## littlepee

hi thanks for info flakey feel a bit better now gonna wait till wed/thur i think just sooooo impatient anyway hope u have a h&h 9months ill let u no my outcome x

daisyjump i had my ec on 24th feb i had a 5 day transfare tuesday 1st mar she said 11 days from then which is fri i cant wait, have u tested yet my symptoms r as if af is coming sore boobs but thats it really just felt down 2day its taking its toll and it is true 2ww is the worst ut of all inj and everything good luck daisy fx we both get :bfp: xx


----------



## Megg33k

CD1 for me... I start DR'ing in 9 days! I can't freakin' wait! I just hope this time is as successful as last time... but lasts a lot longer... like... oh... 36+ weeks!


----------



## Kristin83

Yay megg!! I'm happy that everything is moving ahead :D


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Kristin! Happy 10 Weeks (a day early)!


----------



## Nayla82

Hi ladies hope every one is doing well xx

Todays my 8th day of stimming, and im getting a little worried as i have so much EWCM coming out of me (sorry tmi) it really is oozing out and thats how it is ALWAYS on CD11 of a natural cycle?? I always ovulate between days 10-13 do you think im Ovulating already ladies?? :shrug: did any of you experience the wetness?? Im not sure whether i should ring the Clinic and bring my appointment for tomorrow instead of thursday?? i know they say with the nasal spray that will stop me from Ovulating?? but i have strong feelings that by body is stronger than the nasal spray and will do what it thinks it should be doing on CD11 and thats Ovulating?? :cry: my nightmare is to go in on Thursday and they tell me i have ovulated???

What would you ladies do? maybe its normal and my bodies getting ready for EC but its a mirror of when im Ovulating?? :shrug: Please any info will me much appreciated xx

Daisy and littlepee good luck for friday xx


----------



## MrsJPC

Nayla - It is the oestrogen. I had the same. The nurse told me that if follicles contain eggs then you produce oestrogen, it is this that causes the cm. 

I know I am not the best to give advice, because I did ovulate early, but this was after my trigger shot. And it is really rare, so do not fret!! Call the clinic if you want to put your mind at rest. 

ASM I have had really horrible AF cramps for the past couple of days. It really does feel like my period will start any minute. I am not due to test for another 8 days! This is so hard...

x x x


----------



## Kristin83

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Kristin! Happy 10 Weeks (a day early)!

Thanks Megg :D


----------



## Flake-y

Nayla- same thing happened to me, had it for a few days in a row leading up to EC! It's totally normal, just all your hormones.

Megg- can't wait until you get started again! 

Daisy- every clinic seems to have different test dates, most are 14-16 days so your clinic sounds about normal!!!


----------



## angiemon

Hi Pregnant and PUPO ladies, hope you are all good :thumbup:

Just a quick note to say that I am starting my FET cycle, first scan tomorrow and meds start tomorrow too. Very excited but nervous too!!!!

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; that our little embies thaw nicely


:dust::dust: to everyone

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

Good luck!!


----------



## Megg33k

Hello, lovely ladies! I finally got AF and start my DR'ing on the 16th for sure! So excited! I should be PUPO around April 11!


----------



## raf-wife

thats fantastic angie i will pop by from time to time to check on how your getting along:hugs:

megg great news on starting i wish you lots of luck for this time around:hugs:

:flower:daisy i am waiting to see your bfp good luck for friday :hugs:


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is doing well, not long left PUPO Beauties xx

A quick update i was freaking out on Tuesday that i was going to ovulate early and i just couldnt wait till Thursday. I had the scan this morning still only 6 Follies and a tiny one she can see? :shrug: Little gutted that not much happened in the last couple of days, she just said all 6 are big and are at the right size :thumbup: Im sure it was due to the fact that i was on the lowest of lowest dosages compared to what other women take i just feel mine was nothing at all :shrug: (all the injections and everything that goes with Stimming i guess 6 will be it) The FS kept saying from day one due to my size shes afraid that i would OHSS?? my stomach is as flat as an iron and today was my 9th Injection of stimming I shouldnt be feeling so low? but wished it was a little bit higher so i would have had a better chance with the Follicles :shrug: she said were looking at getting between 3-5 Eggs i know it just takes 1 so wished there was so much more to choose from. Theres nothing much i can really do now is just pray that my follies do me proud :thumbup:

Tomorrow night at 10pm will be the HCG Shot for 8am Saturday morning egg collection :thumbup: i just feel this is so much harder than i ever thought! getting to the 2ww is unbelievably stressful and not even guranteed! Am i responding? are my follicles enough? will i ovulate before egg collection? will there be eggs in the follicles? will any fertilise for the transfer? i just think by the time i get to the 2ww it will be a huge relief!! 

I just hope saturday gets here smoothly and all goes well [-o&lt;


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies. So nice to hear you're all super positive in here just now. Good luck to all the PUPO ladies, I've got everything crossed for you. Nayla, hope you get 6 really good eggs, that'll be great to work with. And yes, it is an emotional rollercoaster but I must say I'd rather be on it than be what I am on just now. Waiting and waiting, it really does my head and my heart in.

So, it's looking like spring has arrived (although we had snow last night and today) but I feel like I need to get in shape for my next IVF which will hopefully be in June.

So, all you successful IVF princesses, what should I do. Just eat lots of fruit and veg and exercise. I take Zitawest vitamins and drink water (I must drink more though). Is there anything you think you did which make a difference to your outcome of IVF being successful? What's the consensous re: after ET, should I have a few days off this time. I just had one day off work and then went back the next day. 

I'm determined this next go will work! Can you tell?


----------



## DaisyJump

ive got every single symptom i usually get of AF on it's way.
trying so hatd to keep positive but just got such a bad feeling :( x


----------



## littlepee

DaisyJump said:


> ive got every single symptom i usually get of AF on it's way.
> trying so hatd to keep positive but just got such a bad feeling :( x

hi everyone good luck to all of u x

daisy i feel exactly the same hun just feel like af is on way aswell my boobs dont feel more anymore just odd few blue vains but thats it feel really negative at the mo but not testing again now till fri and praying hoping its bfp 4 us both xx


----------



## MrsJPC

Littlepea, Daisy I feel the same. Have had really bad period pains for the last two days. I actually keep going to the loo thinking I have started. I am not due to test until 16th. although if my body has returned to normal then I should be due on Friday, so maybe this is gonna be one hell of an af.

Wallie - Good plan on the healthy eating etc. will be interested to hear what people say. So hard isn't it? I must have taken enough folic acid to sink a small ship. 

Can I moan please? My very annoying colleague has just left for her Dcs appointment, she is 10 weeks pregnant. all morning, she has been saying she is so nervous, fret fret. she knows my whole history, how can she stll keep banging on. why she felt the need to confide in me I do not know. She thought it was appropriate because of my history?? Meanwhiel I am sitting her with really horrible cramps. Why is life so unfair?

sorry to moan 

x x x


----------



## littlepee

hi mrsjpc i no its hard isnt it whys life so unfair were not asking 4 much r we fx for u aswell lets hope and pray it happens xx good luck


----------



## Wallie

MrsJPC said:


> Can I moan please? My very annoying colleague has just left for her Dcs appointment, she is 10 weeks pregnant. all morning, she has been saying she is so nervous, fret fret. she knows my whole history, how can she stll keep banging on. why she felt the need to confide in me I do not know. She thought it was appropriate because of my history?? Meanwhiel I am sitting her with really horrible cramps. Why is life so unfair?
> 
> sorry to moan
> 
> x x x

Moan away! I have for the last two days in my journal. It's the only way sometimes to get through it.

So does she know about the IVF then changing to IUI too? If she does she's a right insensitive cow. I hate folk like that. I'll give her a smack for you if you like?

:hugs: Wishing you all the best.


----------



## angiemon

I know what you mean, ive just come in from walking the dog and met a girl i havent seen in a while walking her dog. She is now 7 months pregnant and according to her, everyone she knows is pregnant blah blah blah!! (well apart from me!!!!!!!!!!!!) Had a rundown on her pregnancy more blah blah!! She obviously doesnt know anything about my history and that i just started my meds today, im sure she would be mortified if she knew...i cant imagine how you kept from giving her a smack when she knows what you;re going through Mrs JPC, you have more patience than me. She must have no feelings. Sorry you had to go through that!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Megg33k said:


> Hello, lovely ladies! I finally got AF and start my DR'ing on the 16th for sure! So excited! I should be PUPO around April 11!


Thats great Megg, I followed your story when i first came onto baby and bump in october and was so pleased when you got your BFP, im praying with you that this one will be forever :happydance: and our dates will be quite close, i think. :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

raf-wife said:


> thats fantastic angie i will pop by from time to time to check on how your getting along:hugs:
> 
> megg great news on starting i wish you lots of luck for this time around:hugs:
> 
> :flower:daisy i am waiting to see your bfp good luck for friday :hugs:

Thanks raf-wife, how are you feeling now? Have you been thinking alot about adoption? I think thats a great plan, yes please keep on looking in from time to time, we miss your support xxx :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Good luck for friday daisy and littlepee, sending you lots of :dust::dust: im looking forward to seeing some BFP's 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

angiemon said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> thats fantastic angie i will pop by from time to time to check on how your getting along:hugs:
> 
> megg great news on starting i wish you lots of luck for this time around:hugs:
> 
> :flower:daisy i am waiting to see your bfp good luck for friday :hugs:
> 
> Thanks raf-wife, how are you feeling now? Have you been thinking alot about adoption? I think thats a great plan, yes please keep on looking in from time to time, we miss your support xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

im ok thanks chick, im thinking about it but taking a long break from all this for a while and concentrating on getting back in shape, i was underweight according to the doctors before i started ivf and had to gain 14lbs but then with all the diet changes and stopping the gym plus all the bloating from ivf ive now ended up 2 sizes bigger and none of my clothes fit so ive started exercising again and its making me feel a bit better, if theres anything i can help with just ask i really want to see you all get your bfps :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Nayla82 said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, not long left PUPO Beauties xx
> 
> A quick update i was freaking out on Tuesday that i was going to ovulate early and i just couldnt wait till Thursday. I had the scan this morning still only 6 Follies and a tiny one she can see? :shrug: Little gutted that not much happened in the last couple of days, she just said all 6 are big and are at the right size :thumbup: Im sure it was due to the fact that i was on the lowest of lowest dosages compared to what other women take i just feel mine was nothing at all :shrug: (all the injections and everything that goes with Stimming i guess 6 will be it) The FS kept saying from day one due to my size shes afraid that i would OHSS?? my stomach is as flat as an iron and today was my 9th Injection of stimming I shouldnt be feeling so low? but wished it was a little bit higher so i would have had a better chance with the Follicles :shrug: she said were looking at getting between 3-5 Eggs i know it just takes 1 so wished there was so much more to choose from. Theres nothing much i can really do now is just pray that my follies do me proud :thumbup:
> 
> Tomorrow night at 10pm will be the HCG Shot for 8am Saturday morning egg collection :thumbup: i just feel this is so much harder than i ever thought! getting to the 2ww is unbelievably stressful and not even guranteed! Am i responding? are my follicles enough? will i ovulate before egg collection? will there be eggs in the follicles? will any fertilise for the transfer? i just think by the time i get to the 2ww it will be a huge relief!!
> 
> I just hope saturday gets here smoothly and all goes well [-o&lt;

Hi Nayla, it is so hard but i am sure on my first cycle, i had many more follies on EC than i was expecting. It was if some just popped out from nowhere after the trigger and 3-5 eggs is good too. Like everyone says quality is better than quantity sorry to be repetitive but please try not too think too much and take each day as it comes!!
Good luck for Saturday, ill be thinking of you 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## angiemon

raf-wife said:


> angiemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> thats fantastic angie i will pop by from time to time to check on how your getting along:hugs:
> 
> megg great news on starting i wish you lots of luck for this time around:hugs:
> 
> :flower:daisy i am waiting to see your bfp good luck for friday :hugs:
> 
> Thanks raf-wife, how are you feeling now? Have you been thinking alot about adoption? I think thats a great plan, yes please keep on looking in from time to time, we miss your support xxx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> im ok thanks chick, im thinking about it but taking a long break from all this for a while and concentrating on getting back in shape, i was underweight according to the doctors before i started ivf and had to gain 14lbs but then with all the diet changes and stopping the gym plus all the bloating from ivf ive now ended up 2 sizes bigger and none of my clothes fit so ive started exercising again and its making me feel a bit better, if theres anything i can help with just ask i really want to see you all get your bfps :hugs:Click to expand...

hi lottie, yes i can see why you want a break from all of this and exercise is great for the mind aswell as body. Ive started a body balance class after lately which is a bit of yoga, t'ai chi and pilates and its great! With a bit of running and walking the dog, its been really good. Not sure what i should do now though, i suppose cut the running out for now!! It wont be long before you get back into your clothes again...keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## wifey29

Hi ladies, may I join you?

I have posted this in the other icsi in 2011 thread, but thought I'd post it here too. I hope that's ok.

DH and I have been ttc for nearly 18 months and have been told that the only way that we can conceive is with ICSI. My bloods were all normal, apart from my progesterone showing that I didn't ovulate (I knew I hadn't as I had no symptoms whatsoever that month). DH's SAs were less than good. The first (Jan) showed only 1.3million total with 1% swimming, but no normal forms. His second (Feb) showed 3.98 million total with 7% swimming and 7% normal forms which we are pleased about.

I will be having my HSG in the next few weeks, then we will see the FS again in the middle of April for the results and to process the referral. We have been told that there is only an eight week wait after being referred to the IVF clinic before being seen and a maximum of 18 weeks before our treatment is started which is fantastic. So it looks like we will be having ISCI this year at some point.


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome to the new girls! Sending love and luck to those waiting! :)



angiemon said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hello, lovely ladies! I finally got AF and start my DR'ing on the 16th for sure! So excited! I should be PUPO around April 11!
> 
> 
> Thats great Megg, I followed your story when i first came onto baby and bump in october and was so pleased when you got your BFP, im praying with you that this one will be forever :happydance: and our dates will be quite close, i think. :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww! Thank you! I hope we both get good news! :hugs:



raf-wife said:


> angiemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> thats fantastic angie i will pop by from time to time to check on how your getting along:hugs:
> 
> megg great news on starting i wish you lots of luck for this time around:hugs:
> 
> :flower:daisy i am waiting to see your bfp good luck for friday :hugs:
> 
> Thanks raf-wife, how are you feeling now? Have you been thinking alot about adoption? I think thats a great plan, yes please keep on looking in from time to time, we miss your support xxx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> im ok thanks chick, im thinking about it but taking a long break from all this for a while and concentrating on getting back in shape, i was underweight according to the doctors before i started ivf and had to gain 14lbs but then with all the diet changes and stopping the gym plus all the bloating from ivf ive now ended up 2 sizes bigger and none of my clothes fit so ive started exercising again and its making me feel a bit better, if theres anything i can help with just ask i really want to see you all get your bfps :hugs:Click to expand...

Totally understandable, honey! Take care of yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

welcome and good luck :flower:


----------



## Flake-y

Wallie said:


> So, all you successful IVF princesses, what should I do. Just eat lots of fruit and veg and exercise. I take Zitawest vitamins and drink water (I must drink more though). Is there anything you think you did which make a difference to your outcome of IVF being successful? What's the consensous re: after ET, should I have a few days off this time. I just had one day off work and then went back the next day.
> 
> I'm determined this next go will work! Can you tell?

Hey Wallie, y'know, I was totally expecting my IVF not to work, since I was coughing & spluttering & sneezing for the first week after ET! Obviously it didn't make any difference though! And we went food shopping after ET, then out for lunch with my parents the next day. I didn't do anything strenuous, but I certainly didn't have bed rest. I asked at the clinic & they said research has shown that bed rest doesn't make any difference at all, After all, millions of people get pregnant normally without taking bed rest!

As for food, pineapple is supposed to help with implantation, and a high protein diet. Saying that, I think if you drastically change your diet before IVF it is more likely to be a shock to your system & may hinder the IVF.

I had 2 weeks off work after transfer, which is actually just as well considering I had such a bad cold, but I think if I hadn't I would have gonw back to work earlier; I was bored & googled too much!

Lots of luck for your next cycle, I'm sure it will be the lucky one for you!



DaisyJump said:


> ive got every single symptom i usually get of AF on it's way.
> trying so hatd to keep positive but just got such a bad feeling :( x

I felt EXACTLY like af was about to arrive & it didn't, so don't go by the symptoms or lack of them! Good luck for Friday's test!


----------



## Megg33k

I also felt like AF was going to arrive... especially on the day I got my positive beta.


----------



## DaisyJump

I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!
hooray! :D xx


----------



## raf-wife

fantastic news daisy congratulations x


----------



## Kristin83

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

big congrats to you daisy :happydance:


----------



## MrsJPC

Congratulations Daisy that is fabulous news!!

x x x x


----------



## littlepee

hi congratulations daisy xx
im sad today i started spotting last night and did test this morn :bfn: :cry::cry::cry::cry: just have to put it behind me now gutted thanks for all your support xx good luck everyone x


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Daisy! :hugs:

I'm so sorry, littlepee! :(


----------



## Wallie

So sorry Littlepea, it's awful isn't it when you go through all that and nothing. I know exactly how you feel. Take care of yourself.


----------



## angiemon

Congratulations Daisy :happydance: great news!

Im so sorry littlepee, i know how horrible it is but you'll feel a bit better soon! 


Welcome wifey!

xx


----------



## raf-wife

im so sorry littlepea its absolutley awful take care of yourself:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

I'm sorry littlepea :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so scared that my hopes are too high because it worked last time... I'm starting to freak out a little. :(


----------



## mrssunshine78

so sorry littlepea :hugs:

megg - i feel the same, i wont be starting my 2nd cycle for a while, but am hoping when i do that i don't get my hopes too high, its a difficult one :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I keep thinking that last time was my chance... and its over. :( I don't know. I'm having a bad day, I guess. I know the BCP makes me depressed... but this feels more genuine... not drug induced. I'm so tired of hurting. And, I really thought last time was "it"... I had never gotten anywhere near 10 weeks before. And, my chances of loss were supposed to be so low by then... something like 2%. If I can't even beat those odds, what are my chances of ever being a mum? :cry: I'm sorry... Maybe the drugs are making me crazy already. I don't mean to unload in here. There's just so few places that I feel like I fit in... and so few people who understand this process.


----------



## raf-wife

oh megg im sorry you feel like this i dont really know what to say but im sure you will get there sweetheart i do hope so:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know that there's anything to say. I think I just needed to vent to people who sort of "get it"... Its starting to feel like everyone I started TTC with is either pregnant or has their first baby already... feeling left behind today, I suppose. Only 9 BCP left though. I'll be less crazy when I can stop taking them.


----------



## mrssunshine78

i do understand where you're coming from, my miscarriage is still really raw, but i'd never been pregnant before and i'm really scared too that that was it, my one chance, the rational part of me knows that this is probably not true, but i'm still really hurting and tired of ttc :hugs:


----------



## DaisyJump

Thanks for ur messages!

Littlepea am so sorry on ur bad news. Hope you're ok xx


----------



## MrsJPC

I am so sorry littlepee, take care honey

Megg - you vent away my dear. that is what we are here for!

My cramps are getting worse and worse. I just wish the witch would show up so I can call the clinic and book in my next cycle. 

x x x


----------



## Nayla82

Congratulations Daisy well done xx
Littlepea my heart breaks for you dear, in my prayers and please be strong and hang in there xx you will get there I promise :hugs:

A quick update i had the HCG shot last night, looks like only 6 follicles and 2 tiny ones hope they will grow by tomorrow, if not I'm happy with the 6' FS hoping to get between 3-5 eggs will find out in the morning :thumbup:

My Fs tild me that she put me on the lowest of dosages and some women are on triple to what I was on :shrug: I trust her judgement and I'm praying that the 6 follies will do me proud.

Little nervous and excited, will update you all tomorrow what happens [-o&lt; I so hope and pray this is it. I'm so so emotionally exhausted and drained I so hope and pray this will be my chance to be a mom xx

Love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## pluto

MrsJPC said:


> I am so sorry littlepee, take care honey
> 
> Megg - you vent away my dear. that is what we are here for!
> 
> My cramps are getting worse and worse. I just wish the witch would show up so I can call the clinic and book in my next cycle.
> 
> x x x

Hi Mrs JPC-I'm the same as you, just wish my period would show up so I can get on with the next cycle. Its not due untill next weekend though. I called the clinic today and she said the dr had already done the scripts and that she didn't increase the stimms hormone-I couldn't believe it as I only had one follicle this time so I don't know how she thinks I could have more next time without increasing the stimms. i have booked an apointment to discuss the medication with her so we will see. I dunno, I think i might change clinics if I have the same result this time.

little pea-I really feel for you.:hugs:

megg33-I followed your story on your first cycle and i was so sad to discover you had a MC. I think you are really brave to go through it again so soon, from what i can see, whats has gone before has no bearing on how the next cycle will go so believe in that, i have to.


----------



## Wallie

Yeh Megg, don't worry, there are plenty of us still here in ac forum, we've been here for so, so long too. I can't imagine how hard it's been for you but I know that going through it without a pregnancy is really tough, so kudos to you for trying to get through this and going to do another cycle of IVF. 

I'm starting to freak out too, I'm thinking this next cycle HAS to be it, as I'll just never get another chance really. 15 months waiting time for me if this next one fails. It's total shit. I'll be about 39 by then, how would it work then if it doesn't work at 37?

Oh jings, life is shit at times....

Anyway I heard I've got a review appointment next month for my failed cycle. Still 6 weeks away but I've talked with DH last night and we're going to give this cycle a good go! FX'd for me please ladies, I'll need it...

:hugs: to us all.


----------



## raf-wife

fingers are tightly crossed for you wallie lots of luck hunny:hugs:


----------



## Flake-y

Littlepee- I'm so sorry to hear the bad news.

Daisy- Congratulations!!! So pleased for you!

Nayla- Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.


----------



## Kristin83

Good luck Nayla!!


----------



## Omi

Flake-y! OMG indeed, lots of sticky dust coming your way!!! :dust: xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

15 months waiting time? Really? Jeez!

I hope this is it for all of us! :hugs:

P.S. I stopped being so neurotic several hours after my BCP pill. I'm thinking I should be taking it right before bed to avoid all the things that I went through today! :wacko:


----------



## angiemon

Megg-depressive feeling are so awful and its weird how they can lift so quickly! THe mind is so powerful so I know we don't want to bring our hopes up too much but i think we should try as if it fails, we are still going to feel the same way. Im glad to hear you're feeling better :hugs:

Good luck today Nayla, hope you've got some great eggs :happydance:

xx


----------



## angiemon

Wallie said:


> Yeh Megg, don't worry, there are plenty of us still here in ac forum, we've been here for so, so long too. I can't imagine how hard it's been for you but I know that going through it without a pregnancy is really tough, so kudos to you for trying to get through this and going to do another cycle of IVF.
> 
> I'm starting to freak out too, I'm thinking this next cycle HAS to be it, as I'll just never get another chance really. 15 months waiting time for me if this next one fails. It's total shit. I'll be about 39 by then, how would it work then if it doesn't work at 37?
> 
> Oh jings, life is shit at times....
> 
> Anyway I heard I've got a review appointment next month for my failed cycle. Still 6 weeks away but I've talked with DH last night and we're going to give this cycle a good go! FX'd for me please ladies, I'll need it...
> 
> :hugs: to us all.

I've got everything crossed for you Wallie xxx


----------



## Nayla82

Today I had my Egg Collection they got 5 eggs out of the 6 Follicles 

Im very very happy with 5 eggs, as i knew from the start the Follicles were not that much. I was in the Clinic for 4 hours. I was put under fully still feeling a little quesy and sick, but im over the moon I am where I am today. Husbands sperm count was -1Million i think the stress of it all, he didnt sleep a wink last night and we were told it was just enough for ICSI. The main thing they found 5 Sperms.

Tomorrow is Sunday and a lab person should ring me late afternoon. I so hope 2 or 3 Fertilised 

I got Given Crinome Gel 8%, insert vaginally at night x2 weeks
Cyclogest progesterone 400 mg pessaries morning vaginally 2 weeks
Klavox 625mg Anti biotics x5 days.
Asprin x1 night for 2 weeks

She said Tuesday will be egg transfer im so so scared nothing will happen over night i really need the 5 eggs to do me proud... would love 2-3 strong embies roll on tomorrow.

Im feeling very very weak and exhausted, a nap and lunch should do me good.

Thank you again so so much for everyones love and support. Take it easy everyone love and hugs too all xx

Enjoy your weekends xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

glad everything went well, i'll keep my fingers crossed for tomorrow for you, but i'm sure you'll be fine. Look after yourself today :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

That's great news Nayla, just keep positive dearie.


----------



## Kristin83

Great news nayla!


----------



## MrsJPC

Pluto - is another clinic an option? This whole process is so tough you need to feel supported and that you are being listened to!

Nayla that is fab news - have everything crossed for you!

Next time will be our time Wallie!

love to all

x x x


----------



## raf-wife

excellent news nayla x


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic news, Nayla! :)


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

I'm new to all of this. Icsi no 1 in July. Fingers crossed for you Nayla x
Can some one advise me if you need time off work following implantation?
Thanks


----------



## Kristin83

I took off 4 days total after transfer...my clinic told me 2 days bed rest and I took 2 more because I wanted to...I didn't feel comfortable going back to my job where I'm on my feet all day..

But each person on here was different and the drs suggested different things....good luck :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

I put myself on 3 days bed rest! It worked! This time, I'll probably be scared to ever move around again!


----------



## crimson80

hello everyone my name is dawn and my hubby and i will be starting our first ICSI in a few weeks. first we go in to have bloods done then we go in to be shown how to inject then i guess its just waiting on period so we can start. its been a long journey and full of stress with problems with drs and their narrow minded judgments as im ill but we have finally got here.


----------



## angiemon

welcome Dawn, you will find lots of support on these threads and its good to hear from other people who are going through similar experiences. Hope you are feeling ok about it all now its starting!! :hugs:

Well done Nayla, look forward to hearing todays report. :hugs:


----------



## Nayla82

Hi ladies

I finally got the phone call today from the Clinic, Yesterday was impossible, no one answered :growlmad: i was shaking with nerves all yesterday!

Out of my 5 eggs all 5 fertilised and they are all doing well and have divided nicely never did i think all 5 would be doing so well!

I have to be at the clinic for egg transfer at 10.30am tomorrow and i will be PUPO I forgot to ask do i have to place in my cyclogest tablet inside me before the egg transfer???

did anyone have to place in there pessary? or should that be after?? again i cant get through to the clinic, hoping they pick up soon.

Again i thank EVERYONE for your love support and prayers, never will i get this far without you all xx i so hope luck stays with me till the end xx

Im on cloud 9 will update once im PUPO xx love and hugs to you all


----------



## raf-wife

congratulations nayla its all looking fantastic, everyone gets different directions regarding the progesterone, i was on crinone gel that i had to start the evening of egg retrieval so id keep trying the clinic chick x


----------



## Kristin83

Congrats nayla! I was on crinone gel too and they told me to use it twice the day of transfer...But like RAF-wife said every clinic may be different so I would keep trying them to make sure


----------



## pluto

MrsJPC said:


> Pluto - is another clinic an option? This whole process is so tough you need to feel supported and that you are being listened to!
> 
> Nayla that is fab news - have everything crossed for you!
> 
> Next time will be our time Wallie!
> 
> love to all
> 
> x x x

Hi Mrs JPC-I'm thinking of looking into another clinic. The one I go to is very near and any other one would be 1.5hrs away and I'm worried about what kind of delay there would be if I change but think I am going to ring them to ask this week anyway, just to see what my options are. 
I have an apointment next week with my FS so am going to try to discuss everything with her then and see how I feel after that. If I am happy enough will probably go through the next cycle and then see.


----------



## pluto

Nayla82 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I finally got the phone call today from the Clinic, Yesterday was impossible, no one answered :growlmad: i was shaking with nerves all yesterday!
> 
> Out of my 5 eggs all 5 fertilised and they are all doing well and have divided nicely never did i think all 5 would be doing so well!
> 
> I have to be at the clinic for egg transfer at 10.30am tomorrow and i will be PUPO I forgot to ask do i have to place in my cyclogest tablet inside me before the egg transfer???
> 
> did anyone have to place in there pessary? or should that be after?? again i cant get through to the clinic, hoping they pick up soon.
> 
> Again i thank EVERYONE for your love support and prayers, never will i get this far without you all xx i so hope luck stays with me till the end xx
> 
> Im on cloud 9 will update once im PUPO xx love and hugs to you all

congrats nayla, thats really brillant! It gives me hope for my next cycle as i know i won't get a lot of follicles but I would be happy if i get 5-6 and looks like it really is about quality not quantity.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Great news nayla, I was given a progesterone injection on et day they told me not to use pessary on the morning. Good luck xx


----------



## Megg33k

I had the progesterone injections starting the night of EC and then I started my pessaries the night after ET.


----------



## angiemon

Congratulations Nayla, thats great news :happydance: i was thinking of you yesterday, it must have been nerve-wracking waiting for the phone call..

I was told to insert the pessaries at the back between EC and ET and then vaginally after but again if you can get intouch with your clinic, they may do it differently...theres always so many forgotten questions :shrug:

Good luck for ET tomorrow, its lovely being PUPO

:hugs:


----------



## Robyn321

Hi everyone - feels like I've been away from this thread for ages - so much has happened!

Congrats on your good news Daisy - that's fantastic!!!!

So so sorry littlepee, sending you lots of hugs.

Nayla - that's fab news about fertilization!! I had my ET at 10.30am too and they said not to put the cyclogest in before ET, the dr put it in after he did the transfer.

Hope your appointment with the fs goes well pluto. Definitely ask if you can be monitored earlier during your cycle so that they can up the meds if need be. I think they do need to spend some time tweaking them to find the right dose for you (there were lots of changes in my cycle). I've been doing acupuncture too.

Thanks to everyone for their advice on resting after et! I'm now 7dp2dt and had a lovely weekend away but now back to worrying worrying worrying...


----------



## AmorBebe

I posted this in a thread earlier, but I think I may get more support if I post here? I'm still learning how the forums work...so my apologies!!

My current story: 

My husband & I have been trying to conceive for a year and decided to go in and have an SA done, as my husband has had one testicle removed due to testicular cancer. We got the SA results 3/9/11, which were low sperm count (2mil) & low motility. The doctor said that IVF, donor sperm or adoption are our 3 options. I was just floored. I knew that the cancer could have hindered our ability to get pregnant, but with all the research I did, I had convinced myself we could still get pregnant naturally because my husband never underwent chemotherapy or radiation. So, now I just feel like my world has been turned upside-down. It didn't help to find out last night that my sister-in-law is two months pregnant with my next niece or nephew. I'm very happy for them, but the news was hard to take, just 4 days after being told I will never have that chance. I am seriously considering IVF. Does anyone have an opinion on why this would be a good choice or not? Has anyone had success with IVF, due to male fertility issues? The decision isn't an easy one. We were quoted an $18,000, cost for IVF. There is something that makes me feel selfish about wanting to have my husband's baby, especially knowing how many children are in need of parents. We had decided that adoption was in our future prior to finding out this recent news. However, it was our plan to have our first child naturally considering our ages (I'm 31 and my husband is 34). Now I'm just rambling, but I have found myself extremely upset and feeling very much alone. I do not care to discuss this with friends and family, so any support here would be very nice. I'm not sure where else to go. Thanks!!


----------



## Wallie

Amorbebe, you are definitely not alone, I bet most of us are having assisted conception with male factor, so it can definitely be done, don't worry about that at all. I have male factor too but my OH has antibodies, so totally different than your case but seriously this is not uncommon at all.

And yes, we were all devasted, just like you, when we all found out we needed IVF/ICSI so we know exactly how you feel. You are both very young so at least time is on your side.

And again yes, we have all gone through the upset of someone close to us announcing their pregnancy. Infact, mine was just last Tuesday! Still hurting from that....

But on the positive side, alot of couples don't know they have low sperm count, they just take a while to conceive. It's not out of the question at all but they recommend IVF as if it takes a while, they like to give you a little help.

I hope I've made you feel a bit better. It's unfortunate you've just joined this forum as if you'd joined a year ago, this maybe wouldn't have been such a shock for you.


----------



## AmorBebe

Wallie- Thank you so much for your words of encouragement. I feel so much better just knowing there are other people feeling the same way I am. I feel bad knowing that some people have tried to conceive for a considerably longer time than my husband & I, with the same results. Fingers crossed for us all!! Thanks again & now I know where to post! :)


----------



## Robyn321

Hi Amorbebe - you've found the right thread! Like you we are dealing with male factor - in our case low morphology and slightly low motility. We were so upset when we were told to do ivf, it felt like we were unnatural, and knowing that we had to have icsi knocked dh a bit. 

The good news is that we're are currently doing our first ivf cycle, retrieved 12 eggs and all 12 fertilized. DH was over the moon - I believe his exact words were 'so there's not that much wrong with my sperm then'! Not sure how right he is as we are testing on Friday, but it made him feel better!

We haven't told anyone about our ivf treatment, which is hard when people keep asking 'so when are you going to have a baby?', and of course since no-one knows no-one can give us support, and even if they knew I'm not sure how much they would understand if they haven't been through it themselves. That's why for me bnb has been a lifesaver - people here are going through the same thing so can relate to how you're feeling - whether you're down in the dumps or happy as a clam!


----------



## MrsJPC

Oh Amorbebe, you are more than welcome to join this exclusive club of ours. Not that any of us ever wanted to join. 

It is devastating when you realise that you are going to need help to conceive. I still find myself thinking, why me? You have been through so much already, it is so unfair. 

You are certainly not being selfish wanting your own child. You just want what should be perfectly natural. Besides I still think you are young, so you have time to think about the option of adoption if you get there. 

I know the money is a stretch, I can remember thinking that I had walked in to a casino and put the whole lot on red. If you can stretch to it, why not try? 

You must log on when ever you feel down and let us know. I have found this group so supportive. Have a think about anyone in your life you want to share with though. It is so hard when everyone around you is having children, sometimes you just need a few people in your corner looking out for you! 

Take care honey.

As for me? It is my test date tomorrow, my period pains have returned with a vengeance and I fear that I shall be out this month. So ladies I am not going anywhere. Here's to the next round!

X x x


----------



## raf-wife

good luck today nayla you will soon be pupo x

nearly time to start megg x

angie how are you doing chick x

afm i have my review next week and even though i cant see us trying again i am still interested in finding out what they have to say, im pretty sure the dose they used was far too low, a tiny part of me would like to try again but i just dont feel up to it at all and dh is going to afganistan again in october x

hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## mrssunshine78

hi amorbebe, like a lot of the girls here have said you're definitely not alone with having mf (we haven't, we're unexplained), but it seems like most of the girls on here do have mf.

i certainly don't think you're selfish to want your own child, i feel exactly the same at the moment, i really want our baby to be our baby, maybe later down the line if nothing works i'll think differently

good luck on your journey :hugs:

good luck for friday robyn :hugs:

mrsjpc, hoping just implantation pains for you :hugs:

raf wife, i can understand you not being up to trying again so soon, but at least you know the option is there for the future :hugs:

hope everyone else is ok


----------



## angiemon

Amorbebe, sorry to hear that you have to post on this thread. Like you we have mf factor and it was heartbreaking when we first found out last August. Low Count and high abnormal forms for us. My OH gave up smoking and cut down on drinking and both improved but still has low count. (just incase your OH smokes), Bnb is great for support and talking to other ladies makes you feel less abnormal..i never thought we would have a problem conceiving but thankgod there is technology in place to give us hope!!! We had a cycle of ICSI before Christmas which didn't work but we have 4 snowbabies (frozen embryos), i like to picture them on snowboards but thats just me :dohh: and i have just started a cycle to use them. ICSI isn't really that bad (well it wasnt for me), its difficult but you also feel like you're getting somewhere, doing something!! Obviously the disappointment is awful but at least there is some hope. And anyway, like I think Wallie said many people conceive with a low sample and will never know there sample may not be good so don't give up naturally either..and im like you, I want our baby but perhaps my opinion will change in the future. So please don't think you're selfish, we just want something that other people don't even have to think about. Theres lots of support here for you :hugs:

lottie-hope the review goes well and i wondered if there is any way you can have another cycle before October? Let us know how it goes. Hope you are okay honey bun!! :hugs: thanks for asking about me, i just started meds on Wed for the FET cycle, ET should be end of next week OMG another 2WW to go through. Feel a whole lot more relaxed this cycle though xxx:winkwink:



Hi Wallie, how are you doing Hun? What is your plan? Hope your feeling a ok!! :hugs:

Mrs JPC-a lot of girls on here have thought they were getting AF and got a BFP so you never know. Good luck and im thinking of you :hugs:

Sunshine - hope your feeling better! Are you planning another cycle soon? xx

Good luck for Friday Robyn, wow 12 out of 12, thats fab, you're doing great. Feeling positive about that? I would be. Hope you get your BFP Friday :happydance:

Hope your feeling good Daisy and getting lots of symptoms (i mean that in a good and reassuring way) :hugs:

Hi to everyone else too

:hugs::hugs:

Hi to everyone


----------



## AmorBebe

Robyn321- Thank you for sharing your story. It's helpful to know that I can come here and talk to others who also don't care to share their IVF stories with those close to them. Congratulations on starting your first cycle. I can't wait to hear how everything goes for you!! Also, what your DH said, was just so sweet. I know our husbands can't help but to have feelings around this as well. Men just don't seem to 'emote' as much as women. Best wishes to you & your procedures!! 

MrsJPC- Thank you for reassuring me about the selfish factor. I have a hard time letting that go. I will make sure to turn to this group of wonderful women when I feel I need support. I had no idea there were so many of us. Wishing you the best!!

mrssunshine78- Thank you for sharing your feelings about how you too want your baby to be 'your' baby. Good luck on your journey as well!

raf-wife- My thoughts are with you. <3


----------



## AmorBebe

angiemon- I am taken back by all of you supportive women! It's amazing to me that I've felt so alone for so long throughout this process and I could have been coming here all along. Your snowboard analogy made me laugh...thanks for that. :) Keep us posted on your journey and thanks again for your words of encouragement.


----------



## Wallie

angiemon said:


> Hi Wallie, how are you doing Hun? What is your plan? Hope your feeling a ok!! :hugs:

Hi Angiemon,

Well apart from every tom dick and harry being pregnant I know, who are upsetting me :growlmad:, next step is review appt 19th April, then IVF with NHS sometime around June.

Any info anyone can give me on questions to ask and also if they were on any "special" meds, I would appreciate. I'm making a list to take with me to my appt.


----------



## angiemon

Hi Wallie,

well your review appt isn't too long away and i know what you mean about everyone being pregnant, it just goes on and on! You did your first go private didn't you? Glad you have a cycle on the NHS, do you go to the same clinic?
Questions, I don't think I was put on anything unusual really but ill let you know if i think of any questions :amartass: ill have a think

:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

angiemon said:


> Hi Wallie,
> 
> well your review appt isn't too long away and i know what you mean about everyone being pregnant, it just goes on and on! You did your first go private didn't you? Glad you have a cycle on the NHS, do you go to the same clinic?
> Questions, I don't think I was put on anything unusual really but ill let you know if i think of any questions :amartass: ill have a think
> 
> :hugs:

Yeh, first was private, I just couldn't wait any longer and OH was keen too. Yes, it's the same clinic/hospital, so at least they know what happened the first IVF cycle and should learn from it.

Thanks for replying, I had a wee smile at your icons. :haha:


----------



## Blue12

I hope you ladies don't mind me crashing here.

I just wanted to share my questions from my review appt. 

I asked what could I do to improve my egg quality (meds, vitamins etc.)? What dose stims did they think I should be on for next time? Should I use a different med for stims? Should I have any other testing done - natural killer cells etc? Should I be on any other "meds" metformin, asprin, etc.? How many would they plan to transfer this time? Are they planning to icsi all eggs? What was the exact report on the eggs and sperm that day? Did they plan to go to day 3 or day 5 next time? 

If I think of anything else I asked I will add it.

Sending everyone tons of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Wallie

Blue what were the pills you took to increase the quality of your eggs again?

Oh and thanks for a note of what you asked. They're now on my listy!


----------



## Flake-y

AmorBebe said:


> I posted this in a thread earlier, but I think I may get more support if I post here? I'm still learning how the forums work...so my apologies!!
> 
> My current story:
> 
> My husband & I have been trying to conceive for a year and decided to go in and have an SA done, as my husband has had one testicle removed due to testicular cancer. We got the SA results 3/9/11, which were low sperm count (2mil) & low motility. The doctor said that IVF, donor sperm or adoption are our 3 options. I was just floored. I knew that the cancer could have hindered our ability to get pregnant, but with all the research I did, I had convinced myself we could still get pregnant naturally because my husband never underwent chemotherapy or radiation. So, now I just feel like my world has been turned upside-down. It didn't help to find out last night that my sister-in-law is two months pregnant with my next niece or nephew. I'm very happy for them, but the news was hard to take, just 4 days after being told I will never have that chance. I am seriously considering IVF. Does anyone have an opinion on why this would be a good choice or not? Has anyone had success with IVF, due to male fertility issues? The decision isn't an easy one. We were quoted an $18,000, cost for IVF. There is something that makes me feel selfish about wanting to have my husband's baby, especially knowing how many children are in need of parents. We had decided that adoption was in our future prior to finding out this recent news. However, it was our plan to have our first child naturally considering our ages (I'm 31 and my husband is 34). Now I'm just rambling, but I have found myself extremely upset and feeling very much alone. I do not care to discuss this with friends and family, so any support here would be very nice. I'm not sure where else to go. Thanks!!

Hi Amorbebe,

Sorry to hear the news about your husband's SA, I see you have been given the option of IVF & donor sperm, this is something I am familar with as I have just gone through a cycle of IVF using donor sperm as my husband is infertile. As you can see from my ticker it was successful!

Did they mention anything about ICSI? That is normally used for very low sperm counts.

Good luck & hope you find lots of support here!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

I went with my list of questions yesterday to our clinic and I have learnt early on that being on forums like this n reading books gives you knowledge as clinics dont tell you alot of stuff eg I asked for the Natural Cell Killer test ( an extra £260 for one tube of blood shocking) as It worries me yet they hadnt even mentioned it let alone offered the test. I know they cannot cover EVERYTHING so read, learn and ask. I know if anyone is like me, it consumes most waking moment of the day .. but hopefully if we put our bodies AND minds to it ... then we will get what we want. 

ps.... acupuncture is really working for me.... only has 4 treatments but feel it helps.

Hopeful2011 x x


----------



## Megg33k

1st jab in the morning! Roll on cycle #2!


----------



## Kristin83

good luck megg :D


----------



## blondemop

Hi everyone
Just catching up again. 
Congrats Daisy!!!:hugs: 
Sorry littlepee. I hope you are doing ok.
Megg- good luck to you!
Amorbebe - you are in the right place here. We also have MF and and into our first ICSI cycle.
AFM
I am on day 5 of my gonal F and menopur combo. First scan showed 19 follicles, only 3 measurable- which they said is normal for only have 3 days of meds. I go in again tomorrow morning for another scan so see how things are going. I was in a really good place when this all started but it all came crashing down yesterday. I think it is a combo things really. I have a very ill family member who got worse yesterday AND things at work have just gotten about 5x more stressful as one of my coworkers just resigned. So now I will have to pick up her load, and I am already on overload! Then I walked in to have acupuncture (I have been going regularly) and realized my acupuncturist is now pregnant! I swear, sometimes it is just so cruel! So, I was up crying most of the night and had a hard time holding it together today. I just got this overwhelming feeling that it is never going to work for me, that DH and I are not meant to be parents. DH thinks I am just trying to protect myself by not getting my hopes up. Possibly. I feel just so lonely. I don't want to be around anyone who is preg or just had a baby. Which rules out my 2 best friends (who I fear I will never be able to relate to again), my brother, my SIL, and pretty much my entire support system. I haven't told anyone we are going through this because I really don't think they would understand. And if it fails, I don't want to have to tell everyone, it will be hard enough. I don't know. Sorry for the long rant. I just need to get back to my good place. I'm hoping for some good news tomorrow, maybe that will help.


----------



## blondemop

Nayla-
didn't want to leave you out! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Nayla82

Hello Ladies,

Firstly let me thank everyone for your kind words :hugs:

Im PUPO! brings tears to my eyes as i never thought i would get this far :cry: they place two 8 Cells Embryos in me :thumbup: and i also had another 8 cell and two 6 cells. The Embryologist told me she will try and take the other 3 to blastocyst and will call me in a few days :thumbup:

I have been told strict bed rest for 4 days.. I was in bed all yesterday lying flat on my back, today is day 2 and im just thinking is it ok to sit up? or even lie sleeping on my side :shrug: is that what you did Kristen? i just feel my back will snap staring at the celing all day and night :thumbup: i so so hope and pray they stick [-o&lt;

my testing date is 27th March (thats my husbands 30th birthday :dohh:) it could be the best gift ever or the worse party ever....

I hope everyone else is taking great care of themselves and any advice on what i should be doing and eating will be appreciated love and hugs to all xx


----------



## Megg33k

I wasn't on strict bed rest. I put myself on modified bed rest for 3 days. I sat... walked to the bathroom and getting water and stuff... I just did as little as I had to. It worked fine for me. Laying on your side or sitting up isn't going to change anything... It can't!


----------



## raf-wife

hi nayla congratulations on being pupo chick:happydance: try not to get too obsessed over what you should/shouldnt do i scoured the net and followed every little thing and it didnt help one little bit definatly not mentally:wacko: i think it just made the whole process harder for me, if i had been doing another cycle i would definatly take a more relaxed approach, i wouldnt do anything silly but i wouldnt put myself under house arrest for 2 weeks or completely change my diet, you have some great embryos there so try to enjoy this time:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nayla82

Thank you so much megg and raff wife xx
I just have an image of every movement i make they are tossing around in me :dohh: i know i should chill and see what happens, and i have just noticed that im walking like im 9 Months pregnant ! :wacko: i need to carry on as usual!

im in desperate need for a shower :blush: it will be 24hrs in 15min since the transfer :shrug: should i just get a wet sponge and wash myself that way? or a shower will be fine? and the cylogest really is coming out of me no matter how much lying down im doing :shrug:

Lord help me in these next days xx


----------



## raf-wife

my fs said showering is fine but no baths, its just the residue of the cyclogest coming out the progesterone will have been absorbed x


----------



## MrsJPC

Congrats Nayla, do not stress, enjoy this time!

Blondemop - don't be down. The drugs really do not help with your mood do they? I can remember going to the dentist soon after my ectopic and coming and home and saying to my husband 'even the fxxing' dentist is pregnant'

Unfortunatly BFN for me this morning. Still no period, just horrible pains. How nice that following a failed cycle you get such a pleasant period!!

Feeling a bit sorry for myself and waiting for the clinic to call me about my next cycle. How the hell do I do this to myself again. My consultant says that next time I will be triggered at 34 hours and my menepur will be increased to 300 a day. 

It is hard being this strong isn't it. 

Love to all

x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Nayla82 said:


> Thank you so much megg and raff wife xx
> I just have an image of every movement i make they are tossing around in me :dohh: i know i should chill and see what happens, and i have just noticed that im walking like im 9 Months pregnant ! :wacko: i need to carry on as usual!
> 
> im in desperate need for a shower :blush: it will be 24hrs in 15min since the transfer :shrug: should i just get a wet sponge and wash myself that way? or a shower will be fine? and the cylogest really is coming out of me no matter how much lying down im doing :shrug:
> 
> Lord help me in these next days xx

Showers are perfectly safe... No waiting period! LOL

The cyclogest isn't coming out. The stuff that makes it a solid for the purposes of insertion is coming out, but the hormone is being absorbed! There isn't a suppository on the market that doesn't leak, honey! Your body melts it so it can absorb the hormones and the rest has to exit somehow! :hugs:


----------



## Nayla82

I wonder if anyone knows if it is safe to do a long haul flight 5 days after transfer? My best friend has just told me she's getting married on Monday it was a very quick decision and doesn't want to take no as an answer :shrug: I think it's an 8hr flight to Doha, I'm so so scared it will damage my chances..

Yet she was like a best friend at the wedding, I spoke to my fs she said as long as I have rested for 4days its fine to travel :shrug: husband thinks its a great idea as he has also took time of work and found some very cheap tickets online.

Would love to hear women that have travelled in the 2ww thank u xx


----------



## Robyn321

Nayla - we went away for the weekend just gone and I did a 4 hour flight on the Friday (4dp2dt) and then another 4 hour flight back on Sunday (6dp2dt). Fs wasn't at all worried - and it definitely helped distract me from the waiting - it was so nice to get away! Am testing this Friday.

Hugs to everyone - am on phone and it's a real pain to type!


----------



## pluto

MrsJPC said:


> Congrats Nayla, do not stress, enjoy this time!
> 
> Blondemop - don't be down. The drugs really do not help with your mood do they? I can remember going to the dentist soon after my ectopic and coming and home and saying to my husband 'even the fxxing' dentist is pregnant'
> 
> Unfortunatly BFN for me this morning. Still no period, just horrible pains. How nice that following a failed cycle you get such a pleasant period!!
> 
> Feeling a bit sorry for myself and waiting for the clinic to call me about my next cycle. How the hell do I do this to myself again. My consultant says that next time I will be triggered at 34 hours and my menepur will be increased to 300 a day.
> 
> It is hard being this strong isn't it.
> 
> 
> x x x

Hi MrsJPC, I just got my dates today for the next cycle-its 23rd May for ER. If I get my AF soon then they might be able to ask for earlier dates so we will see,i kinda feel that its not far away. I have an apointment next week with the FS so i am going to ask her loads of questions. I actually had to ask for the apointment though as she had just gone ahead and written all the new scripts and wasn't even going to talk to me to review things-needless to say I'm not very happy with the lack of communication but am thinking of changing clinics after this cycle if it doesn't work.

I know what you mean about feeling down-I had the worst weekend just gone-It just hit me that i might never have children and that this wasn't going to work and I wasn't even going to get to ER stage. But I'm more positive now and am not going to let this defeat me. We will get there in the end!


blondmop-we all know exactly how you feel-This journey is awfully hard so it is good to have other people who been thru it aswell.


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Hi Nayla... a quote from another website:
"However, as a general guide, it is usually thought that the second trimester, from 12 to 24 weeks, is the safest time for pregnant women to fly. This is because, during the first trimester there&#8217;s a higher risk of miscarriage" Ask you doc. see what they say
I have had this problem too and have told a friend i cannot go on her hen weekend. She totally understood, does your friend know? surely you wld understand after everything you've been through. Personally I wouldnt risk it but the body has an amazing way of protecting the baby. 
timing!!! typical!! your poor love what a predicament!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure its probably fairly safe to fly... but you couldn't pay me to do it if there's ANY chance it could have negative side effects. I would like to think your friend would understand that IVF isn't easy and you wouldn't want to chance flying "just in case"?


----------



## Wallie

MrsJPC said:


> Congrats Nayla, do not stress, enjoy this time!
> 
> Blondemop - don't be down. The drugs really do not help with your mood do they? I can remember going to the dentist soon after my ectopic and coming and home and saying to my husband 'even the fxxing' dentist is pregnant'
> 
> Unfortunatly BFN for me this morning. Still no period, just horrible pains. How nice that following a failed cycle you get such a pleasant period!!
> 
> Feeling a bit sorry for myself and waiting for the clinic to call me about my next cycle. How the hell do I do this to myself again. My consultant says that next time I will be triggered at 34 hours and my menepur will be increased to 300 a day.
> 
> It is hard being this strong isn't it.
> 
> Love to all
> 
> x x x

I'm sorry to hear you got a bfn. :hugs: Yeh and after all you go through, you get AF visiting. Crap isn't it?!!!

I'm glad they know they mucked up with things and they know what they're doing for you next time. How long do you think before you can start next cycle and was it long protocol?


----------



## MrsJPC

Don't think those thoughts Pluto, I have before. A good friend of mine who took three years to have her baby and who suffered 3 mcs said to me the other day. That she could remember sitting on my side of this thinking it would never happen. It did happen and she has a beautiful 7 month year old! Stay positive honey.

Well some good news, spoke to the clinic, I have an appointment next Thursday. In the mean time I am to go on the pill as soon as my period arrives so that I can be slotted in for the next round. So although I thought it would not be until the end of May, it looks like it could be as soon as the end of April! This has really cheered me up. So yes long protocol. I will also be on more drugs and will be triggered at 34 hours! 

Am now just waiting for the witch to arrive. When you don't want her she shows up and when you do she is no where to be seen! I blame the cyclogest.

love to all x x x


----------



## angiemon

Im sorry MrsJPC that it didn't work out on this cycle but its great that you can get started again straightaway and they will make sure that the same thing won't happen again. You sound like mentally you're in a good place :thumbup: 

:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I'm glad it's happening for you soon too Mrs JPC, you're moving forward in the right direction. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

sorry mrs jpc :hugs: like the other girls have said at least you haven't got much of a wait for your next cycle :hugs:


----------



## AmorBebe

Well, my husband & I attended the IVF seminar at our clinic last night. We've decided that we both are 100% ready & willing to try IVF. So, I called the clinic this morning and have my first appointment on April 6th. Still hoping insurance will cover charges. 

Wishing you all well in your journeys!!

:)


----------



## angiemon

Amorbebe - Thats great that you're both feeling the same, and April 6th will come round before you know it :thumbup: when do you find out about your insurances? Hope you are good about it all :hugs:

You're testing tomorrow Robyn aren't you? How are you feeling this evening? Good luck for the morning. I'm rooting for you :hugs:

Hi to everyone else too, hope your all good!!!

xxx


----------



## Wallie

AmorBebe said:


> Well, my husband & I attended the IVF seminar at our clinic last night. We've decided that we both are 100% ready & willing to try IVF. So, I called the clinic this morning and have my first appointment on April 6th. Still hoping insurance will cover charges.
> 
> Wishing you all well in your journeys!!
> 
> :)

I'm so pleased it's all go for you. I'm so glad you joined this thread and I hope it's done you (and your OH) the world of good.


FX'd


----------



## angiemon

Hi Wallie, how are you feeling. June will be here before you know it! Hope you r okay and your wee pups are good, i miss there picture :happydance:

xx


----------



## Wallie

angiemon said:


> Hi Wallie, how are you feeling. June will be here before you know it! Hope you r okay and your wee pups are good, i miss there picture :happydance:
> 
> xx

hi Angiemon, I have my good days and bad days. Today was a bit of both actually:haha: . Yes, I wish June was here already though but I've got a few weeks of work to go and then we're off on holiday and hopefully when we come back we can start IVF not long after. FX'd anyway.

How are you getting on?:hugs:


----------



## angiemon

I'm well thanks, feeling relaxed about my FET at the moment, feeling positive mostly but kinda of think this whole thing is a bit of a gamble sometimes! 

Where are you going on holiday, that's a great thing to do before starting :happydance:

Xx


----------



## Wallie

It IS a total gamble, I'd feel the same too but I've seen a few ladies on here with success with FET. So just treat it like a normal IVF or even natural cycle. All you can do is stay positive really.

We're off to sunny Florida, Punta Gorda to be exact, we've hired a villa next to a waterway with it's own pool and it just looks devine. Can't wait to feel the heat and catch the rays. It's 28 there today!!! I'm getting excited about it now, I wasn't before but we just love Florida.


----------



## angiemon

Mmm id love to go somewhere sunny now, Florida sounds gorgeous:thumbup:


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sorry Mrs JPC about AF but your definitely heading in right direction :thumbup: and im sure it will be a perfect cycle for you :hugs:

I thank you all about your advice on travelling. No one knows that we are having problems TTC No family or friends let alone ICSI :dohh: I did tell my younger sister a few months back that theres a high chance we need to do ICSI but she has not got a clue when the date is, she is thinking April May time and we have never spoke about it since? she will be gobsmacked is she knew everything is over and im in my 2ww.

None of my friends know, it was my husbands wishes NOT TO TELL A SOUL, he will freak out if my sister had a clue. God bless this website, if it wasnt for here i would be a lost soul :shrug: 

In regards to the wedding im the biggest wimp ever and i know i will blame myself godforbid if its a no, so im going to say a white lie :blush: not sure what yet? my husband thinks im being OTT and hes took 2 weeks off work also, and he said this is the fist time in ages we both have been off together, i just think he wants to travel :shrug: hes getting bored at home :shrug:

Todays 3DPT i know its way too early for any action :shrug: did anyone get IB? when should i get cramps? and twinges? i just want a sign that it will be ok [-o&lt; i woke up a little tearful today, you girls are so so strong! i just feel like a fragile freak! it will kill me to the core if its a no, and i know life has to go forward, ladies im just so scared, is 9DPT too early to test? i just want to know ASAP so i can relax, i just have 100s of cheap HPT from the internet not sure if it will pick up anything?,, i have begged the lord to continue his blessings... yet roll on next week..

sorry for being gloomy im petrified, look after yourselves everyone and each and everyone of you are in my prayers...

Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## Robyn321

I just wanted to pop in and let you know.....I'm pregnant!!! Had the beta test today (and then had to go and buy a hpt to double-check the lab hadn't mixed up my results with someone else - crazy huh?!). 

I will catch up properly later but Nayla - I just wanted to tell you that I took 2 flights during the 2ww and thank goodness all has turned out ok! From what I could see the main issues with traveling early on in pregnancy are more to do with making morning sickness worse and that people like to be near their doctors - but that's not really relevant for the 2ww.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Wow big congratulations to you :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Robyn!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsJPC

Congratulations Robyn, I am green with envy my darling x x x

Nayla, please don't apologise for being down. We must remember we are going through one of the hardest things we will ever face. Not helped that our bodies are pumped full of drugs and our emotions are all over the place. You are also doing this without anyone knowing. I know that is your decision but do have a think about whether there is maybe someone you should share with. I know the ladies on here are wonderful, but it is very hard when you are feeling very low and everyone in your life has no idea what is up. x

As for moi - well I think I am possibly on the worst period of my life. Seriously there is no let up is there?? Went back on the pill today, how ironic! And will find out on Thursday when I can expect my first scan, start all the drugs again. So here we go again. Have ordered a bulk load of vitamins, am allowing myself this weekend to eat, drink and be merry, then it is back on the baby making diet! 

Love to all x x x


----------



## Nayla82

Ladies i have just gone to the toilet and when i wiped there was definitely pink there not alot! but truly noticeable.

Am i being crazy or can it be IB?? its been 6days since egg collection and its my 3 rd full day since egg transfer, if i also count the day of the transfer today will be my 4th day its tuesday wednesday thursday friday.....

What do you think? i told my husband hes thinking AF is coming but thats too early .. dont want to get too excited as probably my body wants to play with my head! im thinking and thinking and its definitely a tiny bit of pink.


----------



## mrssunshine78

it may well be ib, can't remember whether you had a blasto transfer or not? i'm sure it wont be your af, its too early, fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

Congrats Robyn!!!!

Nayla, it sounds like IB to me...like mrssunshine said it would be too early to be AF...when do u test?


----------



## Nayla82

Oh I so hope so ladies, I test next Saturday 11dpt


----------



## slb80

Hi Ladies, can I join you here? Nayla I have eveything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## angiemon

Congratulations Robyn :happydance: thats such great news :thumbup: 

Nayla - i dont know much about IB but it sounds very promising, must be too early for AF especially with the progesterone as thats supposed to hold off Af for a bit anyway. Fingers xed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Nayla82

Happy Weekend everyone!

Welcome onto this thread slb80 :hugs: I cant believe its been a week today since egg collection, time is going past im 4dpt. Again i went toilet this morning and when i wiped a very small pink spotting :shrug: i called my husband to show him the tissue paper? he said i dont know what to think but there is some sort of stain there? :shrug:

maybe im trying to hold on to straws, but a week today i will know for sure :thumbup: love and hugs to all xx


----------



## slb80

I am praying so hard for you nayla x


----------



## raf-wife

hi nayla, it could be implantation or it could be from the progesterone support your on i had spotting 3dpt caused by the crinone but i also had spotting when i was pregnant, i definatly dont think its af its way too early x

congratulations robyn x


----------



## Flake-y

Congrats Robyn!!!


----------



## angiemon

slb80 said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join you here? Nayla I have eveything crossed for you hun xx

Welcome to the thread Slb80 xx


----------



## Nayla82

Happy Sunday Everyone xx

Rafwife- your totally right it can be so many things, i guess all the drama my uterus has been through, and the cyclogest truly doesnt help matters :nope:

Ladies do you have friends or know anyone that went for a blood test 10days after transfer and 13 days after egg collection? and if it showed anything at all? we will be bringing out testing day a few days earlier instead of having the blood test 12dpt we will do it 10dpt thats on Thursday :thumbup:

Or am i setting myself up for failure as hcg will be too low to detect? or definitely there has to be something? :shrug:

Today im 5dpt 8 days pass egg collection, As you can see the stress, fear, doubt, depression, petrified, all the awful emotions are starting to kick in now! :cry: maybe because im feeling nothing in my belly, and the chart says the embryo should start implanting nicely in these few days, and im feeling nothing :nope: im trying to force myself to feel something but the only movement in my belly so far is very bad gas and wind from the back and forward passage sorry tmi? maybe all the air thats in me from the crinone gel and cylogest :shrug:

But if i know and im 100% sure that 10ptd something will show up on thursday i will have the blood test to put me out of my misery before the weekend. This is harder than i thought.


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Bless you Nayla. Keep positive. Not long now x


----------



## Megg33k

That's one of the hardest times, Nayla. I remember being SURE it had failed for me on the day of my betas... I just knew it was over. And, then it turned out to have worked! So, don't think that your fears are some sort of omen or anything. They're just fears! Nothing more!!!


----------



## Kristin83

Nayla--this wait was the hardest part of the whole cycle for me too!! Stay strong! You only have a few more days :D :hugs:


----------



## Flake-y

Nayla, I was positive it hadn't worked too, I think everyone going through IVF is the same. Just keep positive!!!


----------



## MrsJPC

Hello ladies

My annoying work mate has returned. So far I have had how this is probably the last time she will fit into the dress she is wearing, and how inconvenient it is that her scan is at midday on a Friday. I want to scream! Instead I am my usual pleasant self. grrrr

I have my appointment on Thursday to see when I will get to go again. Oh I do hope there is room to go in April. They have started to pick up NHS patients again so I think it could be quite busy. Not that I am complaining because luckily this time I will be an NHS patient. 

Anyway quick question. May I ask what supplements you are all taking. Apart from the usual multi vits with folic acid. I have also started to take royal jelly and spirulina. I do need to speak to my Consultant to see if there are ok to take. Both are recommended for healthy eggs. 

Any ideas/thoughts ladies?

Many thanks - and happy Monday

x x x


----------



## AmorBebe

angiemon said:


> Amorbebe - Thats great that you're both feeling the same, and April 6th will come round before you know it :thumbup: when do you find out about your insurances? Hope you are good about it all :hugs:
> 
> You're testing tomorrow Robyn aren't you? How are you feeling this evening? Good luck for the morning. I'm rooting for you :hugs:
> 
> Hi to everyone else too, hope your all good!!!
> 
> xxx

angiemon- The clinic said we will be seeing a financial advisor on our appointment on the 6th. However, I've called the insurance company twice and there's a pretty clear explanation of coverage and it appears that we are completely qualified for coverage. I have had 2 insurance agents from our insurance tell us that we're covered, however, I remain skeptical. I think this whole process has created quite a bit of skepticism in me. Like the IVF cycles won't work for me, we won't be covered by insurance...etc. Trying to remain positive seems like a tall order these days. Any advice on feeling hopeful rather than hopeless? :wacko:


----------



## Lainey27

Hello, i was wondering if i could join? I have been stalking this thread for a wee while and have been overwhelmed by the amount of support out there. I am 35 & hubby is 39. Have been TTC for 5 years, a laparoscopy diagnosed endo & blocked tubes (in Nov 09). Have been on NHS waiting list for IVF since. Got to the top in Jan 11 & am now in my 1st cycle (we get 2 goes). Started stimming with gonalF last thursday (17th), and go back this friday (25th) to see if we can go ahead with egg collection on 28th. So scared!! None of my friends have been through this, so i dont know whats normal?? I haven't had any real side effects since starting stimming, is this usual, I am worried that this means it's not working!! I chose this thread because there have been so many BFP's since the start of 2011, it just seemed lucky!


----------



## AmorBebe

Nayla82 said:


> Ladies i have just gone to the toilet and when i wiped there was definitely pink there not alot! but truly noticeable.
> 
> Am i being crazy or can it be IB?? its been 6days since egg collection and its my 3 rd full day since egg transfer, if i also count the day of the transfer today will be my 4th day its tuesday wednesday thursday friday.....
> 
> What do you think? i told my husband hes thinking AF is coming but thats too early .. dont want to get too excited as probably my body wants to play with my head! im thinking and thinking and its definitely a tiny bit of pink.

Nayla- I just want you to know that you're in my thoughts and my fingers are crossed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsJPC

Hi Lainey - and welcome! 

Of course you can join. I love this thread - informative and a good place to have a moan at times!

Congrats on starting, it is very scary isn't it. I wasn't too bad on the stimm drugs, although I did have one day about a week in when I felt really sick. To be honest though that could have been from anxiety. 

Everyone is different, so I don't think you should be worrying. when is your first scan to see how you are doing?

x


----------



## Wallie

MrsJPC said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> My annoying work mate has returned. So far I have had how this is probably the last time she will fit into the dress she is wearing, and how inconvenient it is that her scan is at midday on a Friday. I want to scream! Instead I am my usual pleasant self. grrrr
> 
> I have my appointment on Thursday to see when I will get to go again. Oh I do hope there is room to go in April. They have started to pick up NHS patients again so I think it could be quite busy. Not that I am complaining because luckily this time I will be an NHS patient.
> 
> Anyway quick question. May I ask what supplements you are all taking. Apart from the usual multi vits with folic acid. I have also started to take royal jelly and spirulina. I do need to speak to my Consultant to see if there are ok to take. Both are recommended for healthy eggs.
> 
> Any ideas/thoughts ladies?
> 
> Many thanks - and happy Monday
> 
> x x x

Well I'm on the Zita West (Vitafem and DHA) pills that were recomended by my acupuncturist since she's Zita West Affiliated. My gosh they are expensive though and thats with 10% discount. Although I have been thinking what else I could take too to increase my egg quality, as you know I only got 6 with my first IVF cycle however three were immature and I put that down to the clinic triggering me too early, but what do I know!!??

So what is everyone else taking?

At my office in the space of two weeks I've heard of 4 pregnancies. Two blokes wifes are pregnant (heard on same days) and today a visitor's wife is pregnant and now another girl in the office. We have just had one give birth 2 weeks ago and that now leaves two to give birth. When will I be next????


----------



## Wallie

Lainey27 said:


> Hello, i was wondering if i could join? I have been stalking this thread for a wee while and have been overwhelmed by the amount of support out there. I am 35 & hubby is 39. Have been TTC for 5 years, a laparoscopy diagnosed endo & blocked tubes (in Nov 09). Have been on NHS waiting list for IVF since. Got to the top in Jan 11 & am now in my 1st cycle (we get 2 goes). Started stimming with gonalF last thursday (17th), and go back this friday (25th) to see if we can go ahead with egg collection on 28th. So scared!! None of my friends have been through this, so i dont know whats normal?? I haven't had any real side effects since starting stimming, is this usual, I am worried that this means it's not working!! I chose this thread because there have been so many BFP's since the start of 2011, it just seemed lucky!

Hi Lainey,

Thanks for joining! Where are you in Scotland? I'm from Perthshire! :thumbup: I was at Ninewells for my IVF cycle, sounds like you may be too?

Good luck with scan this Friday and let us know how you get on...:hugs:


----------



## AmorBebe

Wallie-

I feel your pain. Not only is a family member visiting from out of country with her 'surprise' 6 month-old baby, but my sister in-law is pregnant and it just seems like everywhere I look I see babies. I try not to spend a lot of time in 'woe is me' land, but man...we do deserve a turn!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lainey27

Thanks so much MrsJCP & Wallie for the welcome! MrsJPC i have a scan on friday morning to see how i'm doing - when i dont feel any different it's hard to imagine there's anything happening in there! 
Wallie - I am from Lanarkshire, but my local hospital for treatment is the Royal Infirmary in Glasgow. I was referred there after my laparoscopy, so my health board is funding the treatment there. They cover a really wide area - as far down as Dumfries I think. 
I too am suffering from the 'everyone around me is pregnant' symptoms - my sister in law is due in May, and my best friend in August. Then one of the girls in my section (who doesnt know about me) announced she was pregnant 2 weeks ago. Unfortnately for me, she is a morning sickness moaner (which i know makes me sound like a really horrible person!) - but she has no idea how lucky she is!!! She makes me feel really :growlmad:at times!!


----------



## Wallie

Lainey27 said:


> Thanks so much MrsJCP & Wallie for the welcome! MrsJPC i have a scan on friday morning to see how i'm doing - when i dont feel any different it's hard to imagine there's anything happening in there!
> Wallie - I am from Lanarkshire, but my local hospital for treatment is the Royal Infirmary in Glasgow. I was referred there after my laparoscopy, so my health board is funding the treatment there. They cover a really wide area - as far down as Dumfries I think.
> I too am suffering from the 'everyone around me is pregnant' symptoms - my sister in law is due in May, and my best friend in August. Then one of the girls in my section (who doesnt know about me) announced she was pregnant 2 weeks ago. Unfortnately for me, she is a morning sickness moaner (which i know makes me sound like a really horrible person!) - but she has no idea how lucky she is!!! She makes me feel really :growlmad:at times!!

Thanks for letting me know where you are. I didn't have many symptoms but I put that down to me having acupunture but in the end I didn't have many eggs, only 6 they took out.

Yeh, it must be an age thing too. We know alot of people around our ages and it's quite right they all should be having kids around now, but it's hard going at times. :hugs:


----------



## blondemop

Nayla- good luck!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! 
Mrs JPC- I am on royal jelly, red raspberry leaves, berry greens, fish oil and some chinese herbal supplements. All recommended by my acupuncturist and ok by my doc.
Lainey- welcome! :flower: I hope you find this thread as helpful and encouraging as I have. 

I too am going through the "babies are everywhere!!!" thing. My best friend just had a baby, my SIL is due in june, a 4 co-workers, my acupuncturist, the list goes on... It is sooo frustrating when they complain! I agree, I just want to shake them and tell them how lucky they are! I'm trying to ignore it. Some days are easier than others. 

On a better note, I got a call from the clinic today and I am scheduled to go in for my ER Wednesday morning! :happydance: I came straight home from work and gave myself the hcg shot! US showed 12 follicles (one was 28mm- seems almost too big). I have to say the stimming went by quickly. It seems like just yesterday that I was told I had a cyst and couldn't go ahead in February. I was so upset and March seemed like so far away! I was so afraid of the drugs and now I am basically done with them. I didn't have much in the way of side effects, maybe just a few dizzy spells, and a few very emotional days. I just hope we get some good embies out of this and the next few steps go as smoothly as the first few! What a crazy whrilwind rollercoaster we are all on. :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely babies everywhere... Ugh! 

Good luck to those of you ahead of me! I'm just counting down to stims in about a week and hoping time doesn't start dragging!


----------



## angiemon

Hi everyone,

Amorbebe-insurance sounds good but i know what you mean, you dont trust it until you know for sure sure....bet your looking forward to your appointment..

Welcome lainey-its great being able to talk to people who are going through the same thing. Lots of support and to know there are many people in the same boat which is obviously a shame but good for us too!! It also helps me keep away from googling every single little thing and reading all the books!!
I think the symptoms are different for everyone so dont worry, good luck for Friday.:thumbup:

Blondemop-EC tomorrow :happydance: so exciting. Good luck for it :thumbup:

Mrs JPC - Sorry you have to go to work with someone so annoying, little do they know what we're going through. Im lucky in that i work with my brother, not much chance he;ll come in pregnant :haha: I can sympathise though, theres seems to be pregnant ladies everywhere and on TV, but we'll all be pregnant soon too :thumbup:

Wallie - hope your ok. Hope your good :hugs:

Megg - you'll be stimming before you know it, then it flies by after that doesn't it? :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok. Hi to anyone I have missed :hi:

:kiss:


----------



## angiemon

I knew id forgotten someone - Me :haha:

afm-im due for ET on Thursday and im praying my little embies will thaw ok. Had a bit of a wobbler last night but back to normal this morning. Im[-o&lt; they'll thaw ok....

:hugs:


----------



## pluto

MrsJPC said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> My annoying work mate has returned. So far I have had how this is probably the last time she will fit into the dress she is wearing, and how inconvenient it is that her scan is at midday on a Friday. I want to scream! Instead I am my usual pleasant self. grrrr
> 
> I have my appointment on Thursday to see when I will get to go again. Oh I do hope there is room to go in April. They have started to pick up NHS patients again so I think it could be quite busy. Not that I am complaining because luckily this time I will be an NHS patient.
> 
> Anyway quick question. May I ask what supplements you are all taking. Apart from the usual multi vits with folic acid. I have also started to take royal jelly and spirulina. I do need to speak to my Consultant to see if there are ok to take. Both are recommended for healthy eggs.
> 
> Any ideas/thoughts ladies?
> 
> Many thanks - and happy Monday
> 
> x x x

Hi MrsJPC, Thanks for your kind words a few days ago-I'm in a much more positive place now. 
I got my new dates-its 23May for EC. I was hoping it would be a bit earlier. They said if I call on the first day of my AF they will see if they can bring it forward but AF hasn't shown up yet although i think it might come today, have been having cramps this morning. It would only be a couple of weeks either way and I think i might leave it untill the 23rd now and just organsie my holidays for then and plan properly for it.
Let me know when you get your dates-we might be quite close to one another! Here is hoping it will be a success for both of us this time!


----------



## Lainey27

Thanks angiemon - over the past few months i have been a google fanatic! So am trying to stay away from that now. I just end up scaring myself! Well hopefully on Friday they will say I can go ahead with ER on Monday the 28th - if not i will still be stimming over the weekend and going for another scan on the 28th to check my progress. Wishing you lots of :hugs: for thursday. 

Thanks blondmop - its been great so far - until you are in this situation you dont realise how many others are out there! Good luck for your ER tomorrow - wishing you lots of :hugs:. xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

angiemon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Amorbebe-insurance sounds good but i know what you mean, you dont trust it until you know for sure sure....bet your looking forward to your appointment..
> 
> Welcome lainey-its great being able to talk to people who are going through the same thing. Lots of support and to know there are many people in the same boat which is obviously a shame but good for us too!! It also helps me keep away from googling every single little thing and reading all the books!!
> I think the symptoms are different for everyone so dont worry, good luck for Friday.:thumbup:
> 
> Blondemop-EC tomorrow :happydance: so exciting. Good luck for it :thumbup:
> 
> Mrs JPC - Sorry you have to go to work with someone so annoying, little do they know what we're going through. Im lucky in that i work with my brother, not much chance he;ll come in pregnant :haha: I can sympathise though, theres seems to be pregnant ladies everywhere and on TV, but we'll all be pregnant soon too :thumbup:
> 
> Wallie - hope your ok. Hope your good :hugs:
> 
> Megg - *you'll be stimming before you know it, then it flies by after that doesn't it?* :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. Hi to anyone I have missed :hi:
> 
> :kiss:

It certainly DOES fly by after the stimming starts! Especially since I only stim for about 1 week (9 days, tops). :shock:



angiemon said:


> I knew id forgotten someone - Me :haha:
> 
> afm-im due for ET on Thursday and im praying my little embies will thaw ok. Had a bit of a wobbler last night but back to normal this morning. Im[-o&lt; they'll thaw ok....
> 
> :hugs:

I'm sure it'll go great! :thumbup:


----------



## Alexina

Hello Ladies, not been on here for a while, life seems so consumed with IVF and trying to keep a lid on things at work.
The down reggin seemed to take forever but the stimms have flown by. I had a scan this morning and am booked in for EC on Friday but have to do two more Gonal F jabs tonight and tomorrow before trigger jab tomorrow night, I think the doc wants to try and get a few more follies up to speed as I only have 2 at 20mm. 
I have to admit I am terrified re the EC on Friday and feel really panicked by th e whole thing at the moment, I am hoping I calm down soon. xx
Not sure if anyone is it the same stage as me but would be good to hear all your thoughts.
Good Luck to all


----------



## AmorBebe

angiemon said:


> I knew id forgotten someone - Me :haha:
> 
> afm-im due for ET on Thursday and im praying my little embies will thaw ok. Had a bit of a wobbler last night but back to normal this morning. Im[-o&lt; they'll thaw ok....
> 
> :hugs:

You're in my thoughts! Fingers crossed that all goes well!! :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi all

Im not sure if I belong in this thread, maybe you can direct me to the right one if not?

Just moving from Clomid to FSH injectables with a hCG shot- no plans to do IUI, just timed BDing. My FS appt is on April 5th. Not really sure what to expect but anything is better than the depression I get on Clomid.


----------



## Wallie

angiemon said:


> I knew id forgotten someone - Me :haha:
> 
> afm-im due for ET on Thursday and im praying my little embies will thaw ok. Had a bit of a wobbler last night but back to normal this morning. Im[-o&lt; they'll thaw ok....
> 
> :hugs:

ohh, haha, that was funny!

Yes, I'll say a little prayer for you too Angiemon, FX'd this works out for you :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

cranberry987 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im not sure if I belong in this thread, maybe you can direct me to the right one if not?
> 
> Just moving from Clomid to FSH injectables with a hCG shot- no plans to do IUI, just timed BDing. My FS appt is on April 5th. Not really sure what to expect but anything is better than the depression I get on Clomid.

Its hard to say where the "right place" is for that... I think you can fit in here just as well as anywhere, hun. I mean, at least we'll understand what you're going through with the shots and stuff! :hugs:


----------



## Nayla82

Hi ladies sorry i have not been here for a few days, the dreaded 2WW is much harder than i thought!

I am 8DPT Today and 11DPO, i go in for blood tests on friday that will be 10DPT AND 13DPO. im feeling 100% certain the witch is coming!! this morning while making breakfast i felt a huge gush came out of me! went straight through my nightie and all down my legs, i was certain IT came! but it was weird not even EWCM just water consistent?? 

Had a cry and a cuddle last night with my husband, last week we were so happy and giddy like teenagers and now coming to the end of the 2ww theres a HUGE CHANCE that im out 'i just know it ladies :cry:'

My husband really wants me to go in tomorrow for the Blood tests hes finding this harder than i thought, he told me in his lunch break he had a cry at work in the toilets, and hes a very macho man?? Im worrying about his mental state now. Yet i think its WAY TOO EARLY! what do you ladies think? i will be 9 days past transfer and 12 days past Ovulation?? i did do a HPT 3DPT to make sure the HCG was out of my blood and it was starch white result BFN. I know blood tests are very sensitive do you think they will pick up anything at all 12 days past ovulation? 9 days past transfer? if the answer is yes and theres a possibility i will definitely go tomorrow morning :thumbup:, i dont think we can hang in limbo for another day :nope:

Or do you think its way too early and it will having nothing in my blood to suggest anything? its a private clinic and we find out 30min after they take the blood tests? i dont want to be wasting £ going thursday and friday, any advice will be appreciated xx


----------



## MrsJPC

Ok Nayla, if you can hang on. I just think if nothing shows tomorrow you will then be left thinking oh maybe it is too early. Least Friday you will know for sure. Although this easy for me to say. 

Could you hang on two days more??

As for hubby, does he have anyone to share with/ go for a beer with?? A good friend of my husband's is also going through IVF with his wife. I do not know her that well but I know it has been great for him to have someone to share with/moan with. Your hubby sounds so lovely, I wish you were closer I would send mine over to take him out. They really should have a section for men on here shouldn't they!

Good luck honey, I'll be thinking of you

love to all

x x x


----------



## Robyn321

Nayla honey I did a quick google search for you and there is a definite possibility that you'll be testing too early if you go in tomorrow (Thursday). If it's negative you're going to be in limbo wondering whether you tested too early, and if your hcg is at that in-between stage (5 - 25 I think) the clinic will just tell you they're not sure and to come back in for another test a couple of days later. So if you can do try and hang on until Friday. My clinic made me wait until 13dpo too.

The whole thing was very hard on my dh too - it does affect them a lot more than we perhaps think - but it's lovely that he's so involved and obviously cares a lot about you.


----------



## cranberry987

Thanks. I'm still on a clomid cycle but have absolutely no hope for it as my follicles were 8mm on cd12. Will lurk here for a few weeks then I'm sure I'll have loads of questions for you. Don't have much of an idea what to expect rly, how many times a day I'll be injecting or where or I I should trust my Hubby to do it. Just gotta wait and see I think

X


----------



## Megg33k

Nayla - Feeling like your out seems to be a good indication that your cycle was successful! LOL I see it all the time!

cranberry - Understandable, honey. I can tell you now that you'll be injecting once a day, in the evening, in the tummy below the belly button. You could have hubby do it... but I would probably suggest doing it yourself if you think you can. I can't imagine having him do my SubQ shots. Its super easy to do yourself and the needle is so small that you can't feel it at all.


----------



## blondemop

Hi LAdies,
EC is all done! I was very worried about it going in but it was really easy. I don't remember a thing except getting on a table in one room and then "waking" in a different room in a chair with DH next to me. They got 11 eggs :happydance: We are doing ICSI so they will call me tomorrow to let me know how things look. They are hoping to do a day 5 transfer (Monday).

Right now I am a little more sore than I thought I would be but nothing too bad. Just spending the day on the couch with my kitties. 

Nayla- like the other girls have said, try to hang in until Friday for testing. That way you will know for sure. I'm keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## AmorBebe

blondemop said:


> Hi LAdies,
> EC is all done! I was very worried about it going in but it was really easy. I don't remember a thing except getting on a table in one room and then "waking" in a different room in a chair with DH next to me. They got 11 eggs :happydance: We are doing ICSI so they will call me tomorrow to let me know how things look. They are hoping to do a day 5 transfer (Monday).
> 
> Right now I am a little more sore than I thought I would be but nothing too bad. Just spending the day on the couch with my kitties.
> 
> Nayla- like the other girls have said, try to hang in until Friday for testing. That way you will know for sure. I'm keeping you in my prayers!

Congratulations! I hope everything works out for you!! You will be in my thoughts over the coming weeks!! :flower:


----------



## Omi

Hiya, 

just wondered if i could add myself to the list etc? I start down regging next thursday 31st March. Im getting a prostap injection as part of a long agonist protocol. Scan on the 20th April. Fingers crossed as at 41, 2 mc's and only one shot at IVF - we really need it to work! :) Oh, and also my AMH level is 4 so in all honestly i am sh***ng myself a bit about all this, eggs etc..but..Im gonna keep my PMA and hope for the best!! 

:dust: and good luck to everybody!!

:hug: xxx


----------



## Flake-y

Nayla I would definately wait till you are 13dpo, although if you are finding the wait a bit too long, you could do a FRER test tomorrow, that'd be cheaper than paying for an early blood test anyway!

The gushing is a good sign, I had exactly the same thing & still occ do! I think it's caused by the high progesterone.

As for me, I had my first scan today & everything is doing well, heard the heartbeat & got some lovely photos!!!


----------



## Pollydoodle

Congratulations Jo! Glad that all went well, I wanted to check in today to see how your scan went. It's totally nerve wracking isn't it.

Good luck to all the other ladies.

Px


----------



## Flake-y

Pollydoodle said:


> Congratulations Jo! Glad that all went well, I wanted to check in today to see how your scan went. It's totally nerve wracking isn't it.
> 
> Good luck to all the other ladies.
> 
> Px

Thanks!!! How are you doing?


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi Jo

I'm doing fine thanks, not been on for a while as can't keep up with everything! Must update my profile from TTC but scared to tempt fate!

Am now ten and a half weeks so have my next scan next Thursday. Just hoping everything is OK, had scan at just under 8 weeks which was fine with heartbeat and good measurement etc. Just feels a bit surreal as I have still had virtually no symptoms, think I would feel more reassured if I felt there was a lot going on.... Have had an occasional bit of slight nausea and maybe a bit hungrier than normal but that is it.

Anyways, fingers crossed for us both - keep me posted on your progress

Px


----------



## Flake-y

Pollydoodle said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> I'm doing fine thanks, not been on for a while as can't keep up with everything! Must update my profile from TTC but scared to tempt fate!
> 
> Am now ten and a half weeks so have my next scan next Thursday. Just hoping everything is OK, had scan at just under 8 weeks which was fine with heartbeat and good measurement etc. Just feels a bit surreal as I have still had virtually no symptoms, think I would feel more reassured if I felt there was a lot going on.... Have had an occasional bit of slight nausea and maybe a bit hungrier than normal but that is it.
> 
> Anyways, fingers crossed for us both - keep me posted on your progress
> 
> Px

Your scan will be fine, once you've heard the heartbeat the chance of anything going wrong is very slim!

And not everyone gets a lot of symptoms, so don't worry about that. I don't have that many either, I do have pretty much constant nausea but haven't been sick, & sore boobs on & off, but no other major symptoms!!! And my Mum was very quick to tell me that when she was expecting me she didn't feel ill at all, & she didn't feel me kick or move once!!! Think some women are just lucky!!!

Have you got a pregnancy journal yet?


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi Jo
Nope don't have a pregnancy journal - what is that, something on here or elsewhere? I haven't done anything pregnancy related at all, read any books or anything (apart from what I should/shouldn't be eating) - just keep thinking I don't want to get my hopes up! Think will feel a bit more real if and when we start telling people etc, if next weeks scan goes ok.

Px


----------



## Flake-y

Pollydoodle said:


> Hi Jo
> Nope don't have a pregnancy journal - what is that, something on here or elsewhere? I haven't done anything pregnancy related at all, read any books or anything (apart from what I should/shouldn't be eating) - just keep thinking I don't want to get my hopes up! Think will feel a bit more real if and when we start telling people etc, if next weeks scan goes ok.
> 
> Px

Yeah, you can start one on the pregnancy forms, the journals link is there. It's a good way of remembering everything that's happening, I like reading through my TTC journal sometimes & seeing what was happening this time last year!!!

I got a few books out the library & got one out a charity shop, but they're all kind of the same, have read them all already!!!

Know what you mean about it not feeling real, I find it hard to believe there's a micro-baby in there!

Keep me updated on the scan, hope you get some good piccies!!!


----------



## blondemop

Congrats Jo!


----------



## Megg33k

Love a thread full of good news! That's fab!!! :hugs:


----------



## Robyn321

blondemop said:


> Hi LAdies,
> EC is all done! I was very worried about it going in but it was really easy. I don't remember a thing except getting on a table in one room and then "waking" in a different room in a chair with DH next to me. They got 11 eggs :happydance: We are doing ICSI so they will call me tomorrow to let me know how things look. They are hoping to do a day 5 transfer (Monday).

Congrats - that's great!!


----------



## Robyn321

Flake-y said:


> As for me, I had my first scan today & everything is doing well, heard the heartbeat & got some lovely photos!!!

That's wonderful!!:happydance:


----------



## Nayla82

Hi ladies i thought i would update you that myself and my husband caved in and went 3 days earlier than the OTD for the blood test :cry:

My BETE HCG came back 3.05 MIU/ML and a minimum of 10MIU is pregnant?? i dont know what to think and the FS told me it is a little early to tell and it can still be No or Yes?? i thought 9 days past transfer 12 days past ovulation should be some HCG?? that mAny women have even picked up on HPT. What days after egg collection/transfer did many of you have blood tests done? im sure 12 days past egg collection is not too early??

She said the number can double alot and i should pop in after 3 days, Monday will be 13days past transfer and 16 days past egg collection, she said its 50/50 and if the number is over 10 on Monday, i will be pregnant. Her face didnt look convincing at all i have left the clinic more confused before i arrived....

I know its my own fault for testing earlier :cry::cry::cry: Oh i dont know what to think anymore the nurses and the FS had the expressions in their faces it isnt good news :nope: i just hope this weekend they double and tripple, again appreciate any stories of people having crazy low betas than they go sky high??

Feeling very very low now,,,,, wish life was a little easier :cry:

Enough about my depressing life, Jo Im so happy the scan went very well for you xx your avatar is amazing! Well done again Hun xx

Hope everyone is doing fine love and hugs to all, xx


----------



## 4magpies

Can I join in? I am getting referred for ivf in june.

xxx


----------



## Nayla82

Thank you so much Mrs JPC for your kind the words, this journey is so difficult when no one has a clue whats happening? and yet were suppose to be a bubbly and happy when we see friends out.... My husband is so so private i told him tell a friend, he keeps saying its a private matter between husband and wife :dohh: I would love if any of your husbands can take my hubby out! theres so many times when its on the tip of my tongue to tell my sister, we have started already! or tell a friend what im going through? even my parents are not the wiser of this journey!

After todays trip to the clinic im more than convinced with numbers that low! i have no chance for it to work :cry: yet its something me and my husband have to swallow alone.. he keeps telling me your not alone you have your cyber friends to talk to! :dohh: its not the same.... again your kind words mean so much xx thank u


----------



## slb80

Nayla I am hoping beyond hope that you hcg levels increase over the weekend and todays test was too early. Praying for you hun xx


----------



## Nayla82

Thank you so much slb80 i so hope its due to my early testing! i really think today i have lost my mind... im walking from one room of the house to the other.. im talking to myself... this is driving me crazy :wacko:

i pray miracles happen xx i need this so so badly :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think you're out yet, Nayla. Most of the time it would be <1. I think it'll go up quickly from there! Anything under 5 is still "not pregnant" by their standards... but I think it being more than 1 is a good sign that you're going to have a BFP! :hugs:

Welcome, 4magpies! :hugs:

I'm going for my E2 this morning... Hoping its low enough to start my stims on Tuesday without needing it rechecked first! AF hasn't showed yet though... So, I'm not sure it will be! *sigh* Think low E2 thoughts for me? LOL


----------



## 4magpies

I'm sorry but I dunno what E2 is. All this is new to me. I feel like an idiot. :(

x


----------



## Megg33k

No, honey! Its fine! :hugs: E2 is the abbreviation for Estradiol. Its a hormone that needs to be low enough to show that the ovaries are properly rested and can start being stimulated. They want it around or below 70. Then, as you stim, the E2 level rises and that's how they can sort of tell how many eggs are going to be ready for collection and when its time to go get them. Don't EVER feel like an idiot! Ask me anything you want... for real! If you ever have a question and feel stupid about it... Just ask me... even if its in PM. I'm 100% happy to help you out! :kiss:


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you so very much Meg.

I think I really need to buy a book and do some reading.

All seems so scary! Haha.

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I don't even know if there are good books on it! Honestly, you might be best off just asking questions of those of us who have already been through it or are going through it just a bit ahead of you. We'll tell you how it really is! LOL 

Oh... The other reason to check E2 is because if the level is too high it can indicate a cyst and they would have to do an ultrasound to check for one. I didn't know that until today! LOL


----------



## cranberry987

Do any if you take supplements like agnus castus or epo? Stopped it all apart from multivits and 5 mg folic acid as they don't mix well with clomid but anyone know about mixing them with fsh jabs?


----------



## Megg33k

I wouldn't mix them! I don't mix anything. I'm on iron (for anemia), Vit D (for deficiency), baby aspirin (for possible clotting issue), prenatal, additional folic acid (1.6mg in addition to 1mg in prenatal... considering more), and mild steroid (as part of the treatment).


----------



## Nayla82

Thank you so much megg for your comment XXXXXXX really has given me hope xx monday will be the final one I guess 13 days past transfer 16 past collection enough time for implantation and a higher hcg, pls pls keep me in your prayers ladies.


----------



## Megg33k

Anytime, honey! I mean, there's no way to know for sure yet... But I have a feeling you'll get good news. Implantation isn't always super quick!


----------



## cranberry987

Hi all

Reading about Hyperstimulation in those with PCOS taking injectables, freaking me out a bit. Do not want to stay on evil clomid but also dont want to fork out £900 and have to wait hundreds of follicles to go down!


----------



## Megg33k

There's no way to know for sure how it'll go, cranberry! Some get it, some don't. And, there is a spectrum to it. I wish I could offer advice! :hugs: What dose are they looking at putting you on?


----------



## cranberry987

Not sure yet, appt on the 5th April. Will add this to my list of 'stuff to ask which the dr will say no to' ^^


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! I'm sure you'll get your answers! :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

:hi:

Just a quick note to say Im PUPO with 2 embies which were transferred today, 2 of my frozen embies thawed nicely and they are now hopefully snuggling in nicely.

Hope everyone is ok, im going to catch up on all the posts and reply when I can soon :hugs: 

xx


----------



## AmorBebe

angiemon said:


> :hi:
> 
> Just a quick note to say Im PUPO with 2 embies which were transferred today, 2 of my frozen embies thawed nicely and they are now hopefully snuggling in nicely.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, im going to catch up on all the posts and reply when I can soon :hugs:
> 
> xx

Congratulations! Fingers crossed for you that all goes well!! How exciting!! :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Hi Jo - great news about your scan, love the picture too. Its great to see. :happydance:

Polly-Nice to hear from you, can't believe its 10 wks already. Wont be long before 12 wks when you can start telling people :happydance:

xx


----------



## AmorBebe

Nayla82 said:


> Hi ladies i thought i would update you that myself and my husband caved in and went 3 days earlier than the OTD for the blood test :cry:
> 
> My BETE HCG came back 3.05 MIU/ML and a minimum of 10MIU is pregnant?? i dont know what to think and the FS told me it is a little early to tell and it can still be No or Yes?? i thought 9 days past transfer 12 days past ovulation should be some HCG?? that mAny women have even picked up on HPT. What days after egg collection/transfer did many of you have blood tests done? im sure 12 days past egg collection is not too early??
> 
> She said the number can double alot and i should pop in after 3 days, Monday will be 13days past transfer and 16 days past egg collection, she said its 50/50 and if the number is over 10 on Monday, i will be pregnant. Her face didnt look convincing at all i have left the clinic more confused before i arrived....
> 
> I know its my own fault for testing earlier :cry::cry::cry: Oh i dont know what to think anymore the nurses and the FS had the expressions in their faces it isnt good news :nope: i just hope this weekend they double and tripple, again appreciate any stories of people having crazy low betas than they go sky high??
> 
> Feeling very very low now,,,,, wish life was a little easier :cry:
> 
> Enough about my depressing life, Jo Im so happy the scan went very well for you xx your avatar is amazing! Well done again Hun xx
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fine love and hugs to all, xx

Nayla82- Try to keep your spirits up. As difficult as it is...try not to be doubtful and maintain positive. Every woman is different...every test outcome is different. Know that we're all thinking about you and hoping for the best. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and :hugs: from the US.


----------



## angiemon

Hi Nayla-like the other ladies have said, please dont lose hope, my clinic has said for me to test 17 days after EC and not before so you have tested really early, theres still lots of time to be a BFP. I have seen many with BFN;s at this early point, which has then been a BFP so please do not lose heart :hugs:

Good luck with everyone starting :kiss:


----------



## Wallie

Omi said:


> Hiya,
> 
> just wondered if i could add myself to the list etc? I start down regging next thursday 31st March. Im getting a prostap injection as part of a long agonist protocol. Scan on the 20th April. Fingers crossed as at 41, 2 mc's and only one shot at IVF - we really need it to work! :) Oh, and also my AMH level is 4 so in all honestly i am sh***ng myself a bit about all this, eggs etc..but..Im gonna keep my PMA and hope for the best!!
> 
> :dust: and good luck to everybody!!
> 
> :hug: xxx

Yes, that's all you can do, think positive and do the best you can...FX'd


----------



## Lainey27

blondemop said:


> Hi LAdies,
> EC is all done! I was very worried about it going in but it was really easy. I don't remember a thing except getting on a table in one room and then "waking" in a different room in a chair with DH next to me. They got 11 eggs :happydance: We are doing ICSI so they will call me tomorrow to let me know how things look. They are hoping to do a day 5 transfer (Monday).
> 
> Right now I am a little more sore than I thought I would be but nothing too bad. Just spending the day on the couch with my kitties.
> 
> Nayla- like the other girls have said, try to hang in until Friday for testing. That way you will know for sure. I'm keeping you in my prayers!

blondemop - thats fantastic! So glad it went well. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending you lots of :hugs:. I'll know at my scan tomorrow if my EC will be on monday.


----------



## Lainey27

angiemon said:


> :hi:
> 
> Just a quick note to say Im PUPO with 2 embies which were transferred today, 2 of my frozen embies thawed nicely and they are now hopefully snuggling in nicely.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, im going to catch up on all the posts and reply when I can soon :hugs:
> 
> xx

angiemon - thats fantastic news! I am keeping everything crossed for you and sending you lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## Flake-y

angiemon said:


> :hi:
> 
> Just a quick note to say Im PUPO with 2 embies which were transferred today, 2 of my frozen embies thawed nicely and they are now hopefully snuggling in nicely.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, im going to catch up on all the posts and reply when I can soon :hugs:
> 
> xx

Great news, good luck for testing!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Angie! :hugs: Sticky vibes coming your way!

My E2 came back at 34. I'm so tickled with that I could just die! :) READY FOR STIMS IN 5 DAYS!!!


----------



## Wallie

Excellent Megg, bet ur relieved and excited.


----------



## Megg33k

YES! Both, equally! LOL


----------



## MrsJPC

Hello ladies, greetings from a very sunny London! How come the weather can completely change your mood. Feeling very upbeat today. 

Some good news. My first baselline scan is booked for 14 April when I should start stimming drugs. 

If all goes to plan this time, then EC should be on Easter Monday! I thought that was quite apt!

Love to all x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! You won't be far behind me, MrsJPC! :)


----------



## angiemon

Megg33k said:


> Congrats, Angie! :hugs: Sticky vibes coming your way!
> 
> My E2 came back at 34. I'm so tickled with that I could just die! :) READY FOR STIMS IN 5 DAYS!!!

Thats great Megg! :happydance:


----------



## angiemon

MrsJPC said:


> Hello ladies, greetings from a very sunny London! How come the weather can completely change your mood. Feeling very upbeat today.
> 
> Some good news. My first baselline scan is booked for 14 April when I should start stimming drugs.
> 
> If all goes to plan this time, then EC should be on Easter Monday! I thought that was quite apt!
> 
> Love to all x x x

Easter Monday, that really is saying something!! good luck :hugs:


----------



## Robyn321

Nayla82 said:


> Hi ladies i thought i would update you that myself and my husband caved in and went 3 days earlier than the OTD for the blood test :cry:
> 
> My BETE HCG came back 3.05 MIU/ML and a minimum of 10MIU is pregnant?? i dont know what to think and the FS told me it is a little early to tell and it can still be No or Yes?? i thought 9 days past transfer 12 days past ovulation should be some HCG?? that mAny women have even picked up on HPT. What days after egg collection/transfer did many of you have blood tests done? im sure 12 days past egg collection is not too early??
> 
> She said the number can double alot and i should pop in after 3 days, Monday will be 13days past transfer and 16 days past egg collection, she said its 50/50 and if the number is over 10 on Monday, i will be pregnant. Her face didnt look convincing at all i have left the clinic more confused before i arrived....
> 
> I know its my own fault for testing earlier :cry::cry::cry: Oh i dont know what to think anymore the nurses and the FS had the expressions in their faces it isnt good news :nope: i just hope this weekend they double and tripple, again appreciate any stories of people having crazy low betas than they go sky high??
> 
> Feeling very very low now,,,,, wish life was a little easier :cry:
> 
> Enough about my depressing life, Jo Im so happy the scan went very well for you xx your avatar is amazing! Well done again Hun xx
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fine love and hugs to all, xx

Nayla don't give up hope. This is what I found on fertilityplus:

Q: What is the normal level of hcg in a women who is not pregnant?

A: A normal non-pregnant hCG level is under 2; however, labs have different standards as to what they consider positive. Some lab norms say a level is negative under 5, under 10, or under 25.

So there is a definite possibility that you just tested too early, and that actually your hcg levels are already slightly above 'normal' :hugs:

Congrats to pupo ladies - good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Lainey27

Hello to everyone -well my scan and blood test went well today and i am scheduled in for EC on Tuesday! Really excited but also petrified! Not about the process, more about the what ifs, what if my eggs arent good quality, what if they dont fertilise, what if, what if.....It's just so worrying at every stage isn't it? 
I just want to say thanks for the support you have given me so far - it's great being able to talk to others who have been / are going through this process. My hubby does his best (bless him) - but he is a man after all :haha:


----------



## Wallie

Lainey27 said:


> Hello to everyone -well my scan and blood test went well today and i am scheduled in for EC on Tuesday! Really excited but also petrified! Not about the process, more about the what ifs, what if my eggs arent good quality, what if they dont fertilise, what if, what if.....It's just so worrying at every stage isn't it?
> I just want to say thanks for the support you have given me so far - it's great being able to talk to others who have been / are going through this process. My hubby does his best (bless him) - but he is a man after all :haha:

Good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Lainey!!! :)

AF showed for me... So, we're all systems GO! Can't freakin' wait!


----------



## Lainey27

Thanks Wallie & Megg! xx :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Lainey27 said:


> Hello to everyone -well my scan and blood test went well today and i am scheduled in for EC on Tuesday! Really excited but also petrified! Not about the process, more about the what ifs, what if my eggs arent good quality, what if they dont fertilise, what if, what if.....It's just so worrying at every stage isn't it?
> I just want to say thanks for the support you have given me so far - it's great being able to talk to others who have been / are going through this process. My hubby does his best (bless him) - but he is a man after all :haha:

Im sure it will all be fine!!:thumbup: I know what you mean about men sometimes, i didnt realise how worried mine was until after ET this week, he hadn't said anything but got over his nervousness by drinking a bottle of wine whilst cooking dinner after ET, his nerves were gone but he said he had to keep strong for me bless him :kiss: 
Good luck on Tues :hugs:


----------



## Robyn321

Good luck Lainey!


----------



## Lainey27

Thanks angiemon & Robyn! 

Angiemon - congratulations on being PUPO - sending you lots of :dust::dust: - i have my fingers crossed that you get your BFP. 

Robyn - congratulations on your BFP! It's been great reading over your posts - it gives me real hope. :hugs:


----------



## blondemop

angiemon- congrats on PUPO! I really hope it all goes well for you.:flower:
Robyn- HOORAY on your BFP!
Lainey-I was also very nervous about the EC but it really was no problem. I don't remember a thing. Apparently, I talked to the doc after for about 3-5 with DH, I dont even remember seeing him :)
Megg-So happy you can start again!
Nayla- hang in there. all this uncertainty and not knowing is the WORST! DH and I also have not really told anyone what is going on. He has told one trusted co-worker as have I (mine happens to be an older gentleman, so he doesn't REALLY get it. But at least he doesn't tell me to think positive all the time and "just relax, take a vacation, and it will happen" :haha: ). I have found this journey so isolating. While it isn't exactly the same, this thread really has helped me to see I am not alone.

I am scheduled for ET on Monday! :happydance: I have no idea how things look because the person who called me just said I would be a day 5 transfer and didn't have any other information. From what I understand, that means they are doing well. We had 6 fertilize. I am just worried that we will go in and they will say we only have one left!
I have been struggling with mild OHSS. Enough to be VERY uncomfy and bloated. I probably gained 5lbs in my belly, my pants are very tight. It is getting better though! Thursday, i could barely walk and even had some trouble breathing- was in tears when i got home from work. LOTS of fluid, salty foods, and some acupuncture seem to have helped. This has brought up another irrational thought- in pregnancy, symptoms of OHSS usually worsen. SO after my ET, if my symptoms continue to improve, I am going to be even more worried that it is a BFN. While I certainly did not like the pain I had, I know I will be even more of a wreck in the 2ww if it completely resolves. Does this make sense??:dohh:
Also, my DH planned a vacation for us for the last part of the 2ww. I certainly want to enjoy it and not be thinking every second about "what if" and "whats that twinge mean?" I don't know if thats possible though :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck on Monday, blonde! :hugs:


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Ladies :cry:

I got a phone call yesterday from my FS saying she is leaving this afternoon for 1 week and if i could pop in to do my beta as she said 12 DPT 15 DPO the numbers must be above 10 and will be 100% accurate if im pregnant or not.

They were 3.7 MIU and its a solid No :cry: i even did a frer at 6am and it was no, im so so so upset its unreal I cant even breath through the pain. I must stop taking everything and my period should arrive within 5 days. She had no explanation for me and kept saying that both embryos were 8 cells and excellent condition, the uterus was excellent, im 28, she said it was very bad luck. Todays also my husbands 30th Birthday and i will never forget the tears streaming down his face in the room hes crushed into a million pieces,

This is so so painful for us both he has just gone back to bed. No words will ever describe the pain im feeling right now. The emotional pain is the worst! we are £6300 out of pocket since it all started.. money comes and goes i know, but this emotional pain im feeling now!! Were good people! we give to charity when we can we pray alot..

Just feeling so so depressed.. it feels like some one has ripped my heart out of my chest!! and it HURTS SO BADLY! i dont know what to say.... 

Thank you everyone that has pushed me and given me support from day 1 you girls mean so much to me.

I pray i can overcome this hurting soon. Also i need to see where we go from here??

All the best to the rest of the women on this journey and who are pupo x


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

I am so sorry Nayla. I know no words will help the way you feel love, so sending you cyber hugs x x


----------



## Wallie

Nayla82 said:


> Hi Ladies :cry:
> 
> I got a phone call yesterday from my FS saying she is leaving this afternoon for 1 week and if i could pop in to do my beta as she said 12 DPT 15 DPO the numbers must be above 10 and will be 100% accurate if im pregnant or not.
> 
> They were 3.7 MIU and its a solid No :cry: i even did a frer at 6am and it was no, im so so so upset its unreal I cant even breath through the pain. I must stop taking everything and my period should arrive within 5 days. She had no explanation for me and kept saying that both embryos were 8 cells and excellent condition, the uterus was excellent, im 28, she said it was very bad luck. Todays also my husbands 30th Birthday and i will never forget the tears streaming down his face in the room hes crushed into a million pieces,
> 
> This is so so painful for us both he has just gone back to bed. No words will ever describe the pain im feeling right now. The emotional pain is the worst! we are £6300 out of pocket since it all started.. money comes and goes i know, but this emotional pain im feeling now!! Were good people! we give to charity when we can we pray alot..
> 
> Just feeling so so depressed.. it feels like some one has ripped my heart out of my chest!! and it HURTS SO BADLY! i dont know what to say....
> 
> Thank you everyone that has pushed me and given me support from day 1 you girls mean so much to me.
> 
> I pray i can overcome this hurting soon. Also i need to see where we go from here??
> 
> All the best to the rest of the women on this journey and who are pupo x

I'm really sorry to hear how this has turned out. I know exactly how you feel. I'm so sorry for the timing too, but there's always something timing wise which makes it hurt so much.

You need to give yourself a little time, find out from the hospital what's next and get a review appt scheduled. You now need something to look forward too. Be prepared for other pregnancy announcements, they are a total killer too (the real life ones).

Sorry that's the only advice I have and I wish someone had given that to me when it was a no.

Speak soon and take care of yourselves. :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

nayla i came back on to the forum to see how you got on, i am so so sorry, this is such a painful thing to go through and it will take time to stop hurting, it is awful when you have put everything into doing this emotionally and financially and it doesnt work for you, sending you lots of hugs sweetheart x


----------



## Robyn321

I am so sorry nayla. :cry: Take some time to heal and remember we are all here for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

So sorry to hear your news Nayla.

Big hugs.

xxx


----------



## MrsJPC

Blondemop - thinking of you today, hope it all goes well. 

Lainey - good luck for tomorrow. I think your worries are completely natural! Give hubby a list of questions to ask when you are out of it. How many, quality etc. It will make you feel better when you do come round. 

Nayla - Oh honey I am so sorry. Why is life like this, how can it be so cruel. You will get over this and you will become strong enough to go again. Take this time to for you though. Scream, shout, cry whatever you need to do. You are in my thoughts. Take care x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry, Nayla! :hugs: I wish there was something I could say that would make the pain stop! :(


----------



## angiemon

Im really sorry Nayla, I know its so horrible! When ours failed, my friend told us to make sure we love eachother, i know that sounds obvious but it does kinda work. It does get better and then hopefully you can think off trying again :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Hi Blonde - Hope ET has gone well today and look forward to hear all about it :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Stims tomorrow for me... Its all getting started. EEK


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Just been reading about egg share, looks interesting. I think Id be up for it, but dunno about husband rly. Im fully expecting to have to do full IVF at some point this year, have no hopes at all that my next cycle of injectables only will work :) 

Feel quite positive about it tho tbh after reading about that, not sure if i would qualify but I'll start looking into it after next cycle I think.


----------



## Megg33k

I hope you never need to go past your next cycle, cranberry... but wishing you loads of luck with whatever you end up doing! :)


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh exciting Meg....!

Cranberry, I would like to egg share but I know 100% that my OH wouldn't be up for it, which is sad. :(

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Well thats a BIG shock, just texted husband all casual like to say what did he think about egg sharing and hes like yeah ofc, good plan, why wouldnt everyone do it 

So im gonna look into it :o


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! That's great, cranberry!!! :)


----------



## cranberry987

Reading the criteria tho, Im not sure if I would qualify. Im diabetic (well, slightly, highest blood sugar was 7.1 and cutoff was 7, so its still suspected) and kinda depressive in nature - was off work for 2 yrs from 2008. Will call the clinic I think.


----------



## blondemop

:hugs: Nayla- I'm so so sorry to hear your news. I know there is nothing that I can say to help the pain, but try to take some comfort in knowing that I think we are all hurting with / for you too. I know it's a little cheesy but I truly believe that which doesn't kill us makes us stronger. And, wow, how strong we all really are already. :bodyb:

I just got home from my ET. honestly I'm not sure how I feel. We had one grade 4 and one grade 2 transferred. Originally, my doc said he would only transfer 1 because of my size (i'm very small) and age. But today they came in and said they recommended transferring both, so this kind of surprised me. We have 3 others that they are going to let grow a little longer and will call me tomorrow to let me know if they can be frozen. I REALLY hope so.[-o&lt; At least they didn't come in and say we didn't have any good ones!

Im supposed to be on bed rest now for 2 days and take it easy for another 2. So I will probably be on this site quite frequently.


----------



## Wallie

Blondemop, sometimes it's best when someone else makes the decision for us. I had the quandry, one or two, but in the end I only had one, so that decision was made for me. Next time I'd have two definitely though!

FX'd this works out for you though.

:hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Good luck for tomorrow Lainey :thumbup:

Blonde-that sounds fine! It is a bit of a dilemma whether to have 1 or 2. I had one apparently great one placed last time and it didn't work and have placed 2 this time. Dont get too hung up on grades if you can help it :hugs:
Your PUPO :happydance:

xx


----------



## angiemon

:happydance: for stimming tomorrow Meg, its all go now xx


----------



## Lainey27

Thanks angiemon - i'll be glad when it's this time tomorrow and it's over with! 

MrsJPC - thanks for the good luck wishes and the top tip! I will make a list for my hubby to take tomorrow so I have some answers when I come around - that should give him something else to think about rather than being in the wee room reserved for him to give his sample:haha::haha:

Today has been a bit strange - after all the nasal spraying and injections, it's been a day of nothing, which has been quite un-nerving. I have to say, one thing i am really not looking forward to is the pessary part - thats been praying on my mind quite a lot. Maybe because it sounds kind of yucky - give me an injection anytime!


----------



## Lainey27

Megg33k said:


> Stims tomorrow for me... Its all getting started. EEK

Great news Megg!!! :happydance:


----------



## blondemop

angiemon- thanks! I am trying not to think about the grades like you said. I just had it in my head i would have one good one transferred and one or two to freeze. I should know better than to have expectations about any of this. :blush:

Lainey - good luck tomorrow! :thumbup:

Megg - so excited for you.:dust:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Ive decided to give clomid another month so will hold off on injectables for now. I am seriously considering egg sharing for September or so and ive contacted a clinic and depression wouldnt exclude me, so just gotta hope I dont have anything hidden!

Good luck with it all, will leave you for now, maybe back in a few months :)

x


----------



## angiemon

How did EC go today Lainey - hope everything went ok. Thinking of you:thumbup:

xx


----------



## Lainey27

angiemon said:


> How did EC go today Lainey - hope everything went ok. Thinking of you:thumbup:
> 
> xx

Hi angiemon, it went well. Don't remember much about it to be honest! I was a bit crampy and bloated yesterday and am still the same today. They got 12 eggs - i've to phone at 10.30 this morning to see how many fertilised, and i am back in at some point tomorrow for ET all being well. I know they will be putting 2 back - so i hope 2 have fertilised! Thanks so much for asking :hugs:
I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## angiemon

:happydance: 12 eggs is great, i know it does go into a blur really!!! Do they only do 2 day transfers at your clinic then? Yes i felt like that after my EC too! Good luck for the fertilisation report, im sure it will be fine, keep us updated :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beau Geste

Omigosh! Another IVF thread, yes!!!!!!!!

I started Follistim 300iu on Sunday evening through tonight, and I go in at 6am for bloodwork and ultrasound to see how I'm responding. 

I've also got Ganirelix on the schedule and ultimately a trigger shot, but my labs will tell me when I can move on to using that.

I'm hoping to retrieve between 4/4 and 4/10/11!


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Omigosh! Another IVF thread, yes!!!!!!!!
> 
> I started Follistim 300iu on Sunday evening through tonight, and I go in at 6am for bloodwork and ultrasound to see how I'm responding.
> 
> I've also got Ganirelix on the schedule and ultimately a trigger shot, but my labs will tell me when I can move on to using that.
> 
> I'm hoping to retrieve between 4/4 and 4/10/11!

Ooh! We're on the same sort of time schedule! I started Follistim 225IU last night. I go down to 150IU tomorrow and add in Menopur. My U/S and bloodwork is Monday and we're hoping to retrieve between 4/6-4/9!!! EEK! Let's hope we can be bump buddies at the end of this, yeah?


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> Omigosh! Another IVF thread, yes!!!!!!!!
> 
> I started Follistim 300iu on Sunday evening through tonight, and I go in at 6am for bloodwork and ultrasound to see how I'm responding.
> 
> I've also got Ganirelix on the schedule and ultimately a trigger shot, but my labs will tell me when I can move on to using that.
> 
> I'm hoping to retrieve between 4/4 and 4/10/11!
> 
> Ooh! We're on the same sort of time schedule! I started Follistim 225IU last night. I go down to 150IU tomorrow and add in Menopur. My U/S and bloodwork is Monday and we're hoping to retrieve between 4/6-4/9!!! EEK! Let's hope we can be bump buddies at the end of this, yeah?Click to expand...

Yes! Even better, my name is Meg too!


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> Omigosh! Another IVF thread, yes!!!!!!!!
> 
> I started Follistim 300iu on Sunday evening through tonight, and I go in at 6am for bloodwork and ultrasound to see how I'm responding.
> 
> I've also got Ganirelix on the schedule and ultimately a trigger shot, but my labs will tell me when I can move on to using that.
> 
> I'm hoping to retrieve between 4/4 and 4/10/11!
> 
> Ooh! We're on the same sort of time schedule! I started Follistim 225IU last night. I go down to 150IU tomorrow and add in Menopur. My U/S and bloodwork is Monday and we're hoping to retrieve between 4/6-4/9!!! EEK! Let's hope we can be bump buddies at the end of this, yeah?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! Even better, my name is Meg too!Click to expand...

For serious?!?! That's fantastic! LOL Nice to meet you, Meg! :) OMG! And you're in Northern IL??? I'm in freakin' Peoria! :rofl:

Furthermore... You have a "Nibbles" furbaby... My dog is "Nibbler"... This is weird!


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> Omigosh! Another IVF thread, yes!!!!!!!!
> 
> I started Follistim 300iu on Sunday evening through tonight, and I go in at 6am for bloodwork and ultrasound to see how I'm responding.
> 
> I've also got Ganirelix on the schedule and ultimately a trigger shot, but my labs will tell me when I can move on to using that.
> 
> I'm hoping to retrieve between 4/4 and 4/10/11!
> 
> Ooh! We're on the same sort of time schedule! I started Follistim 225IU last night. I go down to 150IU tomorrow and add in Menopur. My U/S and bloodwork is Monday and we're hoping to retrieve between 4/6-4/9!!! EEK! Let's hope we can be bump buddies at the end of this, yeah?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! Even better, my name is Meg too!Click to expand...
> 
> For serious?!?! That's fantastic! LOL Nice to meet you, Meg! :) OMG! And you're in Northern IL??? I'm in freakin' Peoria! :rofl:
> 
> Furthermore... You have a "Nibbles" furbaby... My dog is "Nibbler"... This is weird!Click to expand...

LOL Yeah, I'm about an hour south of DeKalb.

Please tell me your better half isn't named Joe!


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> Omigosh! Another IVF thread, yes!!!!!!!!
> 
> I started Follistim 300iu on Sunday evening through tonight, and I go in at 6am for bloodwork and ultrasound to see how I'm responding.
> 
> I've also got Ganirelix on the schedule and ultimately a trigger shot, but my labs will tell me when I can move on to using that.
> 
> I'm hoping to retrieve between 4/4 and 4/10/11!
> 
> Ooh! We're on the same sort of time schedule! I started Follistim 225IU last night. I go down to 150IU tomorrow and add in Menopur. My U/S and bloodwork is Monday and we're hoping to retrieve between 4/6-4/9!!! EEK! Let's hope we can be bump buddies at the end of this, yeah?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! Even better, my name is Meg too!Click to expand...
> 
> For serious?!?! That's fantastic! LOL Nice to meet you, Meg! :) OMG! And you're in Northern IL??? I'm in freakin' Peoria! :rofl:
> 
> Furthermore... You have a "Nibbles" furbaby... My dog is "Nibbler"... This is weird!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Yeah, I'm about an hour south of DeKalb.
> 
> Please tell me your better half isn't named Joe!Click to expand...

You're not very far away then! Wow!

Nope... but an equally common name... He's Kevin! LOL I dunno that I'd call mine my "better" half some days though either! :rofl:


----------



## Beau Geste

Here's wishing IVF success to the Megs from Illinois LOL!


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Here's wishing IVF success to the Megs from Illinois LOL!

Remarkable success! LOL Are you guys TTC #1 as well?


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> Here's wishing IVF success to the Megs from Illinois LOL!
> 
> Remarkable success! LOL Are you guys TTC #1 as well?Click to expand...

Yup!


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> Here's wishing IVF success to the Megs from Illinois LOL!
> 
> Remarkable success! LOL Are you guys TTC #1 as well?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup!Click to expand...

Do you, by any chance, have a journal? I think we've just derailed this thread with Megs from IL talk! LOL I'd love to stalk your journey somewhere! I have one... but its a bit busy! You're welcome to pop by though! :)


----------



## Beau Geste

Absolutely! I keep it here on another TTC website.

I like this site because of the international flavor :)


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Absolutely! I keep it here on another TTC website.
> 
> I like this site because of the international flavor :)

I shall seek you out in the other place too! :)


----------



## Ttcne

Hi! Can I join in. I'm doing my first ivf in April. I'm still on bcp. We are ttc #1. me 30 dh 33. We are going to have icsi related to low counts 0% morph. Just hoping for one and done with ivf, but alas I think the great infertility monster won't let that happen! 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Lainey27

angiemon said:


> :happydance: 12 eggs is great, i know it does go into a blur really!!! Do they only do 2 day transfers at your clinic then? Yes i felt like that after my EC too! Good luck for the fertilisation report, im sure it will be fine, keep us updated :hugs::hugs:

Hey angiemon, I dont know if they only do 2 day transfers at my clinic (we are NHS funded for 2 goes - this is our first one). They said when i went in for EC that the transfer day depends on what treatment you are on - so they told me on Tuesday it was likely to be Thursday. I phoned the lab yesterday - out of the 12, 3 were immature and 2 abnormal, which left 7.Out of that 5 have fertilised normally, so they will pick the best 2 and put them back in today - i go in at 2.45pm. I feel a bit :cry: - i was kind of hoping for more because i got a good number. Anyway i am trying not to dwell too much on it. Hope you are keeping ok being pupo - i will be the same later today:happydance:. Thanks so much for asking :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Don't worry about that Lainey, you'd done tons better than I did anyway. You've now got 5 they can choose from! Good luck today at 2:45pm. Hold on to that wee! :haha: that's the worst bit.

Good luck and FX'd


----------



## blondemop

Lainey- I know how you feel. We started with 11, 8 fertilized normally (we did ICSI), by day 3 we had 5 left still growing so they pushed me to a day 5 transfer, by the time we got to day five we only had 2 blasts (which they transferred) and 3 others they were hoping would progress to freezing, but none of them did. :nope: I know I am very lucky to have 2 that made it to blast stage, but i have to admit I was disappointed too. 

Meggs-My name is not Megg, but I'm from northern Illinois too :flower:

Welcome Ttcne!

Now this whole being PUPO thing- it's great, but kinda weird. I'm trying REALLY hard not to symptom spot but part of me it feels like if it worked I should feel SOMETHING. I know, irrational thought. Hopefully my upcoming vacation will keep my mind off of things for the next 10 days. :wacko:


----------



## angiemon

Hi lainey, the other girls are right, 5 is good so try not too worry. I sometimes think shorter transfers are better because the womb is the best place :thumbup: hope everything went well today, youll be pupo now:happydance:
Welcome Ttcne and meg from illinois (how bizarre with you two?!)

Blonde-it so strange but think that many women dont know they're anywhere near pregnant at this stage so it is hard to symptom spot. I think a holiday is def the best idea! Where are you of to??
Hi Wallie - how are you feeling now? Its so difficult waiting, wont be long now :thumbup:

afm, My calmness has kind of disappeared, had an awful dream last night when AF came like a horror movie and it just seemed so real! I woke up in a panic and this mid-morning today I went to the toilet and wiped and i got kind of brown discharge (sorry if its tmi) but im wondering if anyone has any ideas. Its not blood as such but now im feeling like ive got feelings that AF is coming. I just burst into tears and am now scared to go to the toilet (as if that will stop it). Luckily my OH works near so he came home to make sure i was ok and I really want to test now, my OH is going to pick up a FRER on the way back from work. I dont know whether i should or not, its 7dp what would have been a 5dt. This is so hard !

:hugs:


----------



## Beau Geste

Had my U/S and bloodwork this morning. Official results won't be available until this afternoon.

I'm kind of disappointed, to tell the truth.

The good news is, my lining was thicker than I thought - 6.5mm, despite my "AF" from stopping my OCP.

The bad news is, I only have 8-9 follicles that are really responding, ranging from 7-12mm. At least that's all that were on the ultrasound. I didn't feel like the tech really rooted around the ovaries to look for more, just measured what was on the screen.

So, IDK what this means in the grand scheme of IVF, but I was hoping I would have more follicles to up my odds. It seems a little early still, so we'll see.

I'll report more later when the official results get posted and they call me with my new medication schedule.


----------



## Beau Geste

blondemop said:


> Meggs-My name is not Megg, but I'm from northern Illinois too :flower:

Yay! One from Peoria, one from around DeKalb, what part do you hail from?


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Had my U/S and bloodwork this morning. Official results won't be available until this afternoon.
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed, to tell the truth.
> 
> The good news is, my lining was thicker than I thought - 6.5mm, despite my "AF" from stopping my OCP.
> 
> The bad news is, I only have 8-9 follicles that are really responding, ranging from 7-12mm. At least that's all that were on the ultrasound. I didn't feel like the tech really rooted around the ovaries to look for more, just measured what was on the screen.
> 
> So, IDK what this means in the grand scheme of IVF, but I was hoping I would have more follicles to up my odds. It seems a little early still, so we'll see.
> 
> I'll report more later when the official results get posted and they call me with my new medication schedule.

8-9 follicles responding well could get you 8-9 eggs. I had over 20 follicles responding well last time and ended up with only 4 eggs. So, its a crap shoot. But, it only takes 1... really. There are lots of people who don't get extras but do get their baby. And, that's the important bit!



Beau Geste said:


> blondemop said:
> 
> 
> Meggs-My name is not Megg, but I'm from northern Illinois too :flower:
> 
> Yay! One from Peoria, one from around DeKalb, what part do you hail from?Click to expand...

This is becoming quite the IL IVF thread! LOL


----------



## Beau Geste

Thanks, Megg. I need to remember quality > quantity. Sometimes I get scared though because I just haven't even been able to get pregnant yet!

So my lab results were just posted on my patient portal:

Estradiol: 430
LH: 1.04 
Follicles (total 9)
Right: 8.88, 8.8, 7.58, 6.64, 7.3, 5.68
Left: 7.99, 9.23, 11.79
2-4 smaller follicles in each ovary

According to the RE's nurse, this is progressing normally. I continue to take my Follistim 300iu + Ganirelix 250mcg tonight and tomorrow night, then return Saturday morning for another U/S and bloodwork. 

So no more news until Saturday :)


----------



## Wallie

angiemon said:


> Hi lainey, the other girls are right, 5 is good so try not too worry. I sometimes think shorter transfers are better because the womb is the best place :thumbup: hope everything went well today, youll be pupo now:happydance:
> Welcome Ttcne and meg from illinois (how bizarre with you two?!)
> 
> Blonde-it so strange but think that many women dont know they're anywhere near pregnant at this stage so it is hard to symptom spot. I think a holiday is def the best idea! Where are you of to??
> Hi Wallie - how are you feeling now? Its so difficult waiting, wont be long now :thumbup:
> 
> afm, My calmness has kind of disappeared, had an awful dream last night when AF came like a horror movie and it just seemed so real! I woke up in a panic and this mid-morning today I went to the toilet and wiped and i got kind of brown discharge (sorry if its tmi) but im wondering if anyone has any ideas. Its not blood as such but now im feeling like ive got feelings that AF is coming. I just burst into tears and am now scared to go to the toilet (as if that will stop it). Luckily my OH works near so he came home to make sure i was ok and I really want to test now, my OH is going to pick up a FRER on the way back from work. I dont know whether i should or not, its 7dp what would have been a 5dt. This is so hard !
> 
> :hugs:

I hope this is just implantation spotting or something Angie. I'm praying that it is anyway. :hugs:

I'm not too bad, have my ups and down but now we're at the end of March I just hope I've just got around 3 months before I start IVF #2. FX'd anyway.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I think it sounds very normal, Meg. Your numbers look good for so early! Everything crossed for Saturday! :)


----------



## angiemon

I'm not too bad, have my ups and down but now we're at the end of March I just hope I've just got around 3 months before I start IVF #2. FX'd anyway.

:hugs:[/QUOTE]

And a lovely holiday between, it will go in no time :happydance:


----------



## Lainey27

Hi angiemon, wallie & blondmop. Well i am now pupo with twins!! Wallie you were so right about holding on to the wee - that was awful :haha:
We got a good result - the two that they transferred back were both grade 1 - 8 & 9 out of 10 - i am so praying that they stick. Unfortnately though, none of the others were good enough for freezing, so thats a wee bit disappointing. I am so not loving the pessaries - yuk and feel like stuff is pouring out of me (sorry if this is tmi). 
Angiemon - please stay positive - :hugs::hugs:
Wallie - i know how hard the waiting is - our treatment is on the NHS - and we were on the list from Oct 09 before getting to this stage. 
Blondemop - the holiday idea sounds fab - good planning!!


----------



## angiemon

Hi Lainey, how did your transfer go? How does it feel to be PUPO? :happydance:


----------



## Wallie

Great stuff Lainey, great news that you're PUPO with twins. Hope they both stick for you. Yes :haha: the transfer was a nightmare for me. Drank too much water and was frozen too and had the shivers as the nurse put ice in it. Jings, I didn't know I could feel that bad needing the loo.


Angie, did you test or when are you planning to test. No more spotting?


----------



## angiemon

Hi Lainey, thank you and well done pupo princess :happydance: with twins!! Sounds great! I know the pessaries are horrible, they are less messy if you put them in the back way (sorry) and you get used to it after a while, fingers crossed xxxx

Thanks for the encouragement Wallie, positivity is declining. I tested with fmu today and got a negative im 14 dpo, 9dp5dt. Could it still be too early or am I just clutching at straws. I shouldn't have tested early but as I was spotting, i thought that was it anyway. Ive still got a teeny weeny glimmer of hope but its fading 

xxx


----------



## Wallie

I hate to be a party pooper but I hate to give hope where there's probably not any. However we can all be proved wrong though... here's hoping you can still get your :bfp: but at 14dpo I would have thought it would show, certainly if it was me I'd think that's it. How would you feel if this is it? Silly question I suppose really... gutted.


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed, Wallie. Its not impossible, but I'd consider it unlikely at 14dpo to be too early. However, I really hope to be proven wrong!


----------



## Beau Geste

Lainey! Congrats :) 

I just got back from my RE's visit for bloodwork/ultrasound - 

So here are the official numbers:

Estradiol: 797
LH: 1.12
Follicular Ultrasound:
Right: 13.01, 14.77, 11.3, 6.26 (mm)
Left: 11.8, 8.3, 12.65, 11.72, 14.5, 11.8, 9.3 (mm)
2-4 small follicles in each ovary

My endometrial lining had a triple layer and was 7.86mm thick

Tonight I continue to take my Ganirelix and aspirin, but drop my Follistim dose to 75iu, and add 40 units of low-dose hCG (not the trigger). I will do the same regimen tomorrow, then I go back in at 7:45a on Monday for another ultrasound/bloodwork.

More than likely I will trigger Monday evening and my retrieval will be Wednesday morning 

If not, then I will definitely trigger Tuesday. It's getting close! OMG!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Lainey! Congrats :)
> 
> I just got back from my RE's visit for bloodwork/ultrasound -
> 
> So here are the official numbers:
> 
> Estradiol: 797
> LH: 1.12
> Follicular Ultrasound:
> Right: 13.01, 14.77, 11.3, 6.26 (mm)
> Left: 11.8, 8.3, 12.65, 11.72, 14.5, 11.8, 9.3 (mm)
> 2-4 small follicles in each ovary
> 
> My endometrial lining had a triple layer and was 7.86mm thick
> 
> Tonight I continue to take my Ganirelix and aspirin, but drop my Follistim dose to 75iu, and add 40 units of low-dose hCG (not the trigger). I will do the same regimen tomorrow, then I go back in at 7:45a on Monday for another ultrasound/bloodwork.
> 
> More than likely I will trigger Monday evening and my retrieval will be Wednesday morning
> 
> If not, then I will definitely trigger Tuesday. It's getting close! OMG!!!!!

Getting very close! We might end up on the exact same schedule!!! EEK! I'm excited for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Sooo... My right ovary... It hurts. Its not a constant pain... but its a sharp, stabby pain when it happens. I didn't have this last time, but I also only ended up with 4 eggs last time. So, I don't know that I'm the authority on what it should feel like. I'd be ever so happy if it meant the drugs were working better this time... but not TOO good... I don't want OHSS. And, I don't know if I should be concerned. I have no way of getting in touch with my clinic until they open on Monday morning... and I have an appointment first thing Monday morning anyway. I don't feel like I have any sort of emergency... but I'm also not super keen on taking chances. I definitely don't think I need a trip to the ER... The pain isn't that bad, that frequent, or that lengthy. Its just a sharp pain a few times every few hours. I'm okay with dealing with it if its not a signal that something is wrong. Any insight?

Edit: So, Dr. Google suggests that the pain can be fairly normal and OHSS symptoms only start AFTER ovulation or egg collection. Ignore me. It just hurts for fun, I guess. GROW EGGIES GROW! (Suppose I should have consulted Dr. Google first... I'll leave the post for anyone else who might have the same issue though!)


----------



## Beau Geste

Yeah, I was going to say OHSS is a post-ovulatory thing. Although ovarian torsion can be a problem when ovaries are hyperstimulated. But that would be extremely painful, and constant pain.

I've also got ovarian pain on both sides now - achy most of the time but sometimes stabby. I used to get this right before O on Clomid too.

At this point, I'm glad my RE is taking these follicles out. To O all these suckers on my own would kill me!


----------



## Wallie

So Megg, since you got 4 eggs last time have they upped your dosage at all, or are you completely on the same regime?


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Meg! I'm glad to know its not just me! Its definitely not the kind of pain you described. So, I won't worry unless it gets bad!

Wallie - I'm on the same exact protocol because it worked last time. The issue with only getting 4 eggs was more technical. I had about 20 good sized follies, but he wasn't able to get to some of them with how my ovaries were positioned or something like that. I wasn't totally with it when he explained. But the 4 we got included 3 mature ones, all 3 fertilized, and they were great looking embies. They don't feel that they could improve with changing my doses at all. And, I did get pregnant. So, no complaints from me. My E2 was lower this time too, so I'm hoping it might make for an even better result.


----------



## Poppet323

Hi - can I join please? Started our first round of IVF recently and have so many questions, I was delighted to read this thread! Just getting used to all the lingo so think I've got this right - started DR 13 march, started stinking 29 march and have proposed EC date of 11 April. I was expecting to feel awful but actually find I'm more positive than I was before, I think because I feel I'm taking action. In reading the thread (which has taken me hours!) 2 things spring to mind - firstly, no-one seems to mention the same meeds that I have. Is that a country/ area/ NHS trust thing? And I have no check in at all between scan 1 when I was told to start stinking, and then scan 2 ten days later. Lots of people on here seem to have regular check ins to see whether their dose is high enough? I think the next four weeks are going to be tough, so happy to have found somewhere to chat (we haven't told anyone we're doing IVF, very few people know we've been having problems, and as you all experience everyone around me is pregnant!) x


----------



## Poppet323

Meant "stimming" not "stinking"! Bloody predictive text.


----------



## Megg33k

Poppet323 said:


> Hi - can I join please? Started our first round of IVF recently and have so many questions, I was delighted to read this thread! Just getting used to all the lingo so think I've got this right - started DR 13 march, started stinking 29 march and have proposed EC date of 11 April. I was expecting to feel awful but actually find I'm more positive than I was before, I think because I feel I'm taking action. In reading the thread (which has taken me hours!) 2 things spring to mind - firstly, no-one seems to mention the same meeds that I have. Is that a country/ area/ NHS trust thing? And I have no check in at all between scan 1 when I was told to start stinking, and then scan 2 ten days later. Lots of people on here seem to have regular check ins to see whether their dose is high enough? I think the next four weeks are going to be tough, so happy to have found somewhere to chat (we haven't told anyone we're doing IVF, very few people know we've been having problems, and as you all experience everyone around me is pregnant!) x

I figured you meant stimming! LOL :) My phone replaces NORMAL words with IVF-related words now! Its so used to me typing them! :haha:

What meds are you on? Its really more a specialist thing... Depends on what your doctor has had the most success with on people in similar circumstances to yours. And, the same with monitoring. I haven't had a scan at all yet. They went off of my baseline E2 to tell me I could start stimming. Then, my scan is after 6 days of stims. But, I've done this once before, so they sort of know what to expect with me. I don't know how it is for anyone else.


----------



## Poppet323

I have Buserelin (50ml) for DR and Gonal-F (150ml) for stim. We're unexplained, and the nurse did say I'm on the lowest dose of Gonal-f because all my levels are normal. I think I'm a natural worrier so I'm trying to ignore my overact thoughts, but I haven't had any of the effects everyone describes on here - bloating, pain etc - so I'd rather not wait ten days to find out they have to up my dose! Having said that, I didn't get any of the side effects the nurse told me to expect from the Buserelin, and that worked...


----------



## Lainey27

Hey everyone, well day 4 into the 2ww - pupo with twins and everything crossed! Back to work for me tomorrow, i think the distraction will be good (keep my away from google :haha:!!!). Luckily i have a very understanding boss and i sit down all day, so i wont be exerting myself too much. 

Angiemon - you are so brave for testing yourself at home. My test date is the 13th (hope thats not an omen :haha:), and i really dont think i will be able to do it myself. I think that if its bad news i'd rather hear it from someone else if that makes any sense. Maybe i'll change my mind as it gets closer but at the moment i dont think i will. 
I know you said you only had a small glimmer of hope - but thats better than no glimmer at all. Look after yourself. :hugs::hugs: xx

Beau Geste - thanks for the congrats!! :hugs:

Wallie - thanks for the good wishes!! :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Poppet323 said:


> I have Buserelin (50ml) for DR and Gonal-F (150ml) for stim. We're unexplained, and the nurse did say I'm on the lowest dose of Gonal-f because all my levels are normal. I think I'm a natural worrier so I'm trying to ignore my overact thoughts, but I haven't had any of the effects everyone describes on here - bloating, pain etc - so I'd rather not wait ten days to find out they have to up my dose! Having said that, I didn't get any of the side effects the nurse told me to expect from the Buserelin, and that worked...

I'm glad you joined the thread. I was on Buserelin and also gonal-f (225ml). I had a baseline scan to check I could stim, then I started stimming and didn't go back to the hospital for another 8 days. So you're similar to me but not quite. I then had another two doses of gona-f before I stopped and they told me to do the trigger shot. I only got 6 eggs though, 3 mature and 3 immature, so I think they triggered me a bit too early. My AMH test was 5 so right in the inbetween of normal response and reduced response expected.

Good luck with your cycle though Poppet. (cool user name btw) :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Lainey!

Gonal-F and Follistim are basically the same drug under different names, Poppet. :)


----------



## Beau Geste

Ummmmm......................EWCM???!!!!!!

And lots of it? I did take my low-dose hCG last night, but wow. I guess my estrogen is spiking?

Anyone else who's done IVF have this happen???


----------



## Megg33k

I've had some of it... but not loads of it. I'm sure its just your body getting things prepared for when they go egg hunting! Funny that we're having an "egg hunt" so close to Easter, yeah? :haha: 

Your E2 was low enough that its okay for it to start spiking. I bet it'll be perfect tomorrow! If hoping could will it so, I could guarantee it!


----------



## Beau Geste

Sweet. I'm really just not in the mood and didn't want to "have" to jump DH if it wasn't necessary LOL.

IVF is not exactly making me feel like the most sexy thing out there. Ugh!


----------



## Poppet323

Thanks Wallie! I have my scan on thurs and EC on Monday so my nurse said if I need to do more, it'll just be the weekend. Wish it would all go a bit quicker!

Thanks Megg! I think I need to do a bit more research, I haven't a clue about a lot of this!


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Sweet. I'm really just not in the mood and didn't want to "have" to jump DH if it wasn't necessary LOL.
> 
> IVF is not exactly making me feel like the most sexy thing out there. Ugh!

Yeah... I did actually go for it... Just in case I defied the physical impossibility and ovulated. My DH was ever-so-grateful for my paranoia! :haha:

The Lupron seriously sucks the sex drive right outta me! Menopause is NOT sexy! 

Then.. You'll be pregnant and your sex drive will come back and you'll either be banned from it by your clinic or too scared to have sex. That's even worse!



Poppet323 said:


> Thanks Wallie! I have my scan on thurs and EC on Monday so my nurse said if I need to do more, it'll just be the weekend. Wish it would all go a bit quicker!
> 
> Thanks Megg! I think I need to do a bit more research, I haven't a clue about a lot of this!

Ask whatever you like. I'm more akin to a pro! LOL Its going to go super quick, honey! Trust me!!!! It feels like yesterday that I was doing this the first time... now I'm almost done AGAIN!


----------



## Poppet323

Thanks! And good luck! I don't always know what you're all talking about (guess I will when I get through a whole cycle) but I wish everyone good luck! X


----------



## Megg33k

You will definitely know! :) Just hang in there!


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> Then.. You'll be pregnant and your sex drive will come back and you'll either be banned from it by your clinic or too scared to have sex. That's even worse!

That's what, um, vibrating marital aid items are for! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Then.. You'll be pregnant and your sex drive will come back and you'll either be banned from it by your clinic or too scared to have sex. That's even worse!
> 
> That's what, um, vibrating marital aid items are for! :happydance:Click to expand...

Nope... Orgasms are prohibited at my clinic until 6 weeks... I think vibrating marital aids are banned for similar reasons! :winkwink: I can't see too many reasons to use it otherwise... :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I'm confused... I have a bruise from one of my injections, and its bumped up. My injections don't leave bruises... and they certainly don't leave a little bump under a bruise. What causes this?

Pic of the bruise... hard to see because I'm Casper the freakin' ghost... WHIIIIIIIIITE!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5176/5586698037_1a20ba2699_m.jpg

And, then an odd "auto-level" version... Mostly because it looks really freakin' cool and shows very well where the bruise (and all the needle holes) is!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5187/5587291928_072206310d_m.jpg

Any of you girls had this? I don't like that there's a bump under my bruise. The bruise I can live with... but why a bump?


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> Nope... Orgasms are prohibited at my clinic until 6 weeks... I think vibrating marital aids are banned for similar reasons! :winkwink: I can't see too many reasons to use it otherwise... :wacko:

Oh BOOOOOO!!! What if you have one in your sleep? :blush:


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Nope... Orgasms are prohibited at my clinic until 6 weeks... I think vibrating marital aids are banned for similar reasons! :winkwink: I can't see too many reasons to use it otherwise... :wacko:
> 
> Oh BOOOOOO!!! What if you have one in your sleep? :blush:Click to expand...

I suppose they can't stop that!!! I did that once... or twice! :shock: It was almost disturbing! LOL


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Nope... Orgasms are prohibited at my clinic until 6 weeks... I think vibrating marital aids are banned for similar reasons! :winkwink: I can't see too many reasons to use it otherwise... :wacko:
> 
> Oh BOOOOOO!!! What if you have one in your sleep? :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose they can't stop that!!! I did that once... or twice! :shock: It was almost disturbing! LOLClick to expand...

Hilarious. Every now and then when I'm approaching my O date I'll have one. Cheap date!


----------



## Beau Geste

Shots done at 9am: 250ug Ganirelix, 75iu Follistim, 40u low-dose hCG, and 81mg Aspirin.

I go in tomorrow at 7:45a for my next ultrasound and bloodwork. I am about 99% positive I will trigger tomorrow night and my retrieval will be Wednesday!

I'll update the actual results and timeline tomorrow afternoon though.

And, holy crap! We are going to get some storms! I can hear the thunder and see the lightning in the distance. Megg, you're probably getting them already! I'm going to have to get off the computer with them headed our way now :(


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Shots done at 9am: 250ug Ganirelix, 75iu Follistim, 40u low-dose hCG, and 81mg Aspirin.
> 
> I go in tomorrow at 7:45a for my next ultrasound and bloodwork. I am about 99% positive I will trigger tomorrow night and my retrieval will be Wednesday!
> 
> I'll update the actual results and timeline tomorrow afternoon though.
> 
> And, holy crap! We are going to get some storms! I can hear the thunder and see the lightning in the distance. Megg, you're probably getting them already! I'm going to have to get off the computer with them headed our way now :(

Ooh... I do my stims at night. I'm not supposed to do them tomorrow unless they tell me to. I love how different clinics do things so differently! Yay for 7:45! I'll be right behind you (in a different office/city, obviously) at 8:15! You'll just be done when I'm leaving my house! Can't wait for you to trigger and get this ball rolling!

No rain here yet, but you're sure right about the thunder and lightning! Do not approve. It smells like rain too! In fact, it feels and smells like the deck of a cruise ship! The air is just slightly too warm, moist, and smells of water! Makes me wish I was sailing with Royal Caribbean again!


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> Okay... I'm confused... I have a bruise from one of my injections, and its bumped up. My injections don't leave bruises... and they certainly don't leave a little bump under a bruise. What causes this?
> 
> Pic of the bruise... hard to see because I'm Casper the freakin' ghost... WHIIIIIIIIITE!
> 
> And, then an odd "auto-level" version... Mostly because it looks really freakin' cool and shows very well where the bruise (and all the needle holes) is!
> 
> Any of you girls had this? I don't like that there's a bump under my bruise. The bruise I can live with... but why a bump?


I get a little bump and a red surround every morning from my Buserelin - it goes away after about an hour. And I get a tiny spot of blood every time I do my Gonal-f. Weird, because they're exactly the same needle! Haven't bruised yet. Can't believe I'm actually discussing injections - I've had a phobia of needles since I was tiny! Hope your bump and bruise go down x


----------



## Kristin83

Good luck with everything!

I hear those storms are going to be bad! Good thing I don't have to go anywhere tomorrow when they get here!


----------



## Beau Geste

Gah. I meant 9 pm not am! I take my shots at night too. Just a little too excited I guess. Off to the RE now!


----------



## Megg33k

Poppet323 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Okay... I'm confused... I have a bruise from one of my injections, and its bumped up. My injections don't leave bruises... and they certainly don't leave a little bump under a bruise. What causes this?
> 
> Pic of the bruise... hard to see because I'm Casper the freakin' ghost... WHIIIIIIIIITE!
> 
> And, then an odd "auto-level" version... Mostly because it looks really freakin' cool and shows very well where the bruise (and all the needle holes) is!
> 
> Any of you girls had this? I don't like that there's a bump under my bruise. The bruise I can live with... but why a bump?
> 
> 
> I get a little bump and a red surround every morning from my Buserelin - it goes away after about an hour. And I get a tiny spot of blood every time I do my Gonal-f. Weird, because they're exactly the same needle! Haven't bruised yet. Can't believe I'm actually discussing injections - I've had a phobia of needles since I was tiny! Hope your bump and bruise go down xClick to expand...

The bump is actually gone today... now its just the bruise! I also had a HUGE fear of needles. If someone told me that this is the route my life would have taken, I'd have laughed them out of town. Terrified of needles and didn't want children... Funny how life changes you! :)



Beau Geste said:


> Gah. I meant 9 pm not am! I take my shots at night too. Just a little too excited I guess. Off to the RE now!

I wondered!!! LOL I'd never heard of someone doing them in the AM... but I figured that every clinic was different! :haha: I understand... I get overly excited too! Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Lining: 11.6mm
Right Ovary: 7 x 14mm
Left Ovary: 6 x 14mm & 1 x 15mm
E2: Waiting on results...
Repeat U/S & E2: Apr 6 @ 8am

They're much more consistent sizes than last cycle. Hoping for trigger on Wednesday. The bloods will probably tell me a lot more. I should have them by early afternoon (at the latest).


----------



## Wallie

Sizes are very consistent Megg, best I've heard of infact! Good luck.


----------



## Beau Geste

Still waiting on a call back from my RE's office with official numbers.... should know within the hour.

OMG my sides hurt and I'm blooooooooooooated!


----------



## LoverB

Did ultrasound today and the follicles are 9 to 14. Last friday was 6 to 9. Still too small. Have to go back on wednesday. Hope by wednesday it should be alittle bigger. They said i can take my ganirex tomorrow morning.


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> Gah. I meant 9 pm not am! I take my shots at night too. Just a little too excited I guess. Off to the RE now!

I wondered!!! LOL I'd never heard of someone doing them in the AM... but I figured that every clinic was different! :haha: I understand... I get overly excited too! Good luck!!! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Do you mean the stim shots? I do mine in the morning! Is that bad? They said any time, and morning is much easier for me. This trigger shot - when do I take that? Is it by any chance a big needle? I have a single big needle in my pack, and whilst i'm now ok with my dailies, that one is still making me nervous!

Also bloated and sore =\


----------



## 20102001

Hiya ladies!!!

I'm maaybe but on a new account :dohh:
Buuuuuut!!! :bfp: :dance:


:kiss:


----------



## Beau Geste

what. the. eff.

It's 4:30p and I still haven't heard from the RE's office.

The latest they've ever called was 3:30p, so I'm getting a little pissed. Their office closes at 5p, so they'd better call before then, or I'm going to end up being a royal ***** to their answering service when I have to call.

It's not like I'm doing an expensive IVF cycle and getting ready to trigger or anything...


----------



## Poppet323

:cry: can you call them?


----------



## Beau Geste

Poppet323 said:


> :cry: can you call them?

I can. I'm going to give them 15 more minutes and then call. I'm not very happy about this. You don't pump someone full of hormones to the point they're about to bust and then ignore them.


----------



## Poppet323

No! I was flippin' murderous at work today and had to excuse myself from conversations to avoid throttllng someone...and I havent had all the drugs yet =\


----------



## Poppet323

20102001 said:


> Hiya ladies!!!
> 
> I'm maaybe but on a new account :dohh:
> Buuuuuut!!! :bfp: :dance:
> 
> 
> :kiss:

Congrats!


----------



## Beau Geste

OK, I called them. I guess the RE had a long day in the OR and was late in reviewing everyone's lab results from this morning. No biggie - I'm just hopped up on hormones and very moody.

So, here are the numbers:
Estradiol: 2132
LH: 1.23
Follicles -->
Right: 19.16, 7.56, 8.11, 14.06, 10.88, 14.3
Left: 9.66, 12.5, 17.54, 18.52, 13.32, 15.22, 15.31, 11.78

Uterine lining: 8.85mm triple

I'm going to stim for one more night and go back in the morning. My appt is at 6am. Most likely will trigger tomorrow and retrieval on Thursday!


----------



## Poppet323

I have no idea what most of those numbers mean but I'm glad it's all good!

Is it normal to have shooting pains in your ovaries? I'm on day 7 stimming.


----------



## Beau Geste

Poppet323 said:


> I have no idea what most of those numbers mean but I'm glad it's all good!
> 
> Is it normal to have shooting pains in your ovaries? I'm on day 7 stimming.

My ovaries feel like a dirty bomb about to explode!


----------



## Poppet323

That makes me feel a bit better!


----------



## Megg33k

Poppet323 said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> Gah. I meant 9 pm not am! I take my shots at night too. Just a little too excited I guess. Off to the RE now!
> 
> I wondered!!! LOL I'd never heard of someone doing them in the AM... but I figured that every clinic was different! :haha: I understand... I get overly excited too! Good luck!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Do you mean the stim shots? I do mine in the morning! Is that bad? They said any time, and morning is much easier for me. This trigger shot - when do I take that? Is it by any chance a big needle? I have a single big needle in my pack, and whilst i'm now ok with my dailies, that one is still making me nervous!

Also bloated and sore =\[/QUOTE]

Its not bad... I was just told I had to do mine between 7-9pm. I'd never heard of doing them in the morning. I don't know why it always seems to be at night.

The trigger shot is likely a 25-27g 1" needle. You might have an 18g or 22g needle that you use to draw up the trigger shot though and the smaller one to inject. Its hard to say.



Beau Geste said:


> what. the. eff.
> 
> It's 4:30p and I still haven't heard from the RE's office.
> 
> The latest they've ever called was 3:30p, so I'm getting a little pissed. Their office closes at 5p, so they'd better call before then, or I'm going to end up being a royal ***** to their answering service when I have to call.
> 
> It's not like I'm doing an expensive IVF cycle and getting ready to trigger or anything...




Beau Geste said:


> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> :cry: can you call them?
> 
> I can. I'm going to give them 15 more minutes and then call. I'm not very happy about this. You don't pump someone full of hormones to the point they're about to bust and then ignore them.Click to expand...

OMG! You sound SO MUCH like me today! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



Beau Geste said:


> OK, I called them. I guess the RE had a long day in the OR and was late in reviewing everyone's lab results from this morning. No biggie - I'm just hopped up on hormones and very moody.
> 
> So, here are the numbers:
> Estradiol: 2132
> LH: 1.23
> Follicles -->
> Right: 19.16, 7.56, 8.11, 14.06, 10.88, 14.3
> Left: 9.66, 12.5, 17.54, 18.52, 13.32, 15.22, 15.31, 11.78
> 
> Uterine lining: 8.85mm triple
> 
> I'm going to stim for one more night and go back in the morning. My appt is at 6am. Most likely will trigger tomorrow and retrieval on Thursday!

Looking good, girly! :) Yay!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... My E2 is only 336 today. So, I guess my 14mm follies still have some growing time left? I don't know. It was much higher (584) last cycle... but I also didn't have such consistency in follicle size and it started higher (74 vs 34) before my stims. I'm thinking the slower rise might be better for my overall outcome? Perhaps this will allow more than just a few follicles to mature properly? I dunno... Any insight?


----------



## Megg33k

Wallie said:


> Sizes are very consistent Megg, best I've heard of infact! Good luck.

So, consistent is good? I like the sound of that! LOL Thank you!

(What makes consistent good? Is it because there should be more follicles that are all equally mature at egg collection? Last cycle they were all over the board on size... between 11-15mm)


----------



## Beau Geste

Had my follow-up appt this morning..... Looks like I'm ready to trigger!

Tons of 18-22mm follicles (I forget the actual numbers), so there's no reason not to trigger :)

I will get the official word & numbers & instructions this afternoon, but I'm relieved that I can lose the 5-10 pounds I've gained in the last couple days! Cheese and rice!


----------



## Poppet323

Good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! Can't wait to hear how many eggies you get! :)


----------



## Wallie

Megg33k said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Sizes are very consistent Megg, best I've heard of infact! Good luck.
> 
> So, consistent is good? I like the sound of that! LOL Thank you!
> 
> (What makes consistent good? Is it because there should be more follicles that are all equally mature at egg collection? Last cycle they were all over the board on size... between 11-15mm)Click to expand...

I have no other reason Megg than assuming if they are around about the same size it'll mean that all the same sized ones will be mature and that's good. I suppose I'm only summising because I had three decent sized eggs and loads of other wee ones, hence 3 good eggs and 3 immature. So I think all the same size are very good.

Anyway good luck. Hoping and praying this works for you this time and you get that baby.:hugs:


----------



## Beau Geste

Got the official call, of course, when I was in with a patient myself! LOL

Called back and YES, TONIGHT IS TRIGGER NIGHT!!!!!!

Official numbers are:

Estradiol: 3194
LH: 1.42
Follicles:
Right: 22.46, 19, 17.93
Left: 19.9, 16.9, 16.66, 22.21, 15.66, 16.31, 12.62
< 10mm - 2-4 on the left and 5-10 on the right (so some could potentially be included in the count on Thursday).

I trigger tonight with 450iu Follistim, 20,000iu bHCG (I have to take more because my BMI is hovering just under 35. Boo.) at 7PM SHARP!!!!!!!!!!!!

I also take my first doxycycline pill tonight before bed with food, and will take 2 tomorrow with food (breakfast/dinner) and after the procedure Thursday when I can eat. Continue with baby aspirin + vitamin.

BD tonight!!!!!!

NPO after 11pm tomorrow and before the surgery Thursday morning.

I have to arrive at the surgical center, downtown Chicago at 6AM, retrieval at 7AM. DH will give his sample before I retrieve.

Progesterone starts the evening of the retrieval day --> crinone 2x/day until I've used the last of my stash, then switch to endometrium 3x/d.

Transfer at 7:30am a week from today (Tuesday 4/12).

Pregnancy test (bhCG) 2 weeks from today.

Holy crap, this is happening!!!!!!!


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> Got the official call, of course, when I was in with a patient myself! LOL
> 
> Called back and YES, TONIGHT IS TRIGGER NIGHT!!!!!!
> 
> Official numbers are:
> 
> Estradiol: 3194
> LH: 1.42
> Follicles:
> Right: 22.46, 19, 17.93
> Left: 19.9, 16.9, 16.66, 22.21, 15.66, 16.31, 12.62
> < 10mm - 2-4 on the left and 5-10 on the right (so some could potentially be included in the count on Thursday).
> 
> I trigger tonight with 450iu Follistim, 20,000iu bHCG (I have to take more because my BMI is hovering just under 35. Boo.) at 7PM SHARP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I also take my first doxycycline pill tonight before bed with food, and will take 2 tomorrow with food (breakfast/dinner) and after the procedure Thursday when I can eat. Continue with baby aspirin + vitamin.
> 
> BD tonight!!!!!!
> 
> NPO after 11pm tomorrow and before the surgery Thursday morning.
> 
> I have to arrive at the surgical center, downtown Chicago at 6AM, retrieval at 7AM. DH will give his sample before I retrieve.
> 
> Progesterone starts the evening of the retrieval day --> crinone 2x/day until I've used the last of my stash, then switch to endometrium 3x/d.
> 
> Transfer at 7:30am a week from today (Tuesday 4/12).
> 
> Pregnancy test (bhCG) 2 weeks from today.
> 
> Holy crap, this is happening!!!!!!!

OMG that has all just made me panic for my appointment on Monday - it's all so confusing! But I'm very excited for you :) you'll be PUPO in no time (never heard that before this forum, but love it!) Good luck x


----------



## Megg33k

Wallie said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Sizes are very consistent Megg, best I've heard of infact! Good luck.
> 
> So, consistent is good? I like the sound of that! LOL Thank you!
> 
> (What makes consistent good? Is it because there should be more follicles that are all equally mature at egg collection? Last cycle they were all over the board on size... between 11-15mm)Click to expand...
> 
> I have no other reason Megg than assuming if they are around about the same size it'll mean that all the same sized ones will be mature and that's good. I suppose I'm only summising because I had three decent sized eggs and loads of other wee ones, hence 3 good eggs and 3 immature. So I think all the same size are very good.
> 
> Anyway good luck. Hoping and praying this works for you this time and you get that baby.:hugs:Click to expand...

Well, I love that logic. So, I'm happy with it! :) Thank you!!!



Beau Geste said:


> Got the official call, of course, when I was in with a patient myself! LOL
> 
> Called back and YES, TONIGHT IS TRIGGER NIGHT!!!!!!
> 
> Official numbers are:
> 
> Estradiol: 3194
> LH: 1.42
> Follicles:
> Right: 22.46, 19, 17.93
> Left: 19.9, 16.9, 16.66, 22.21, 15.66, 16.31, 12.62
> < 10mm - 2-4 on the left and 5-10 on the right (so some could potentially be included in the count on Thursday).
> 
> I trigger tonight with 450iu Follistim, 20,000iu bHCG (I have to take more because my BMI is hovering just under 35. Boo.) at 7PM SHARP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I also take my first doxycycline pill tonight before bed with food, and will take 2 tomorrow with food (breakfast/dinner) and after the procedure Thursday when I can eat. Continue with baby aspirin + vitamin.
> 
> BD tonight!!!!!!
> 
> NPO after 11pm tomorrow and before the surgery Thursday morning.
> 
> I have to arrive at the surgical center, downtown Chicago at 6AM, retrieval at 7AM. DH will give his sample before I retrieve.
> 
> Progesterone starts the evening of the retrieval day --> crinone 2x/day until I've used the last of my stash, then switch to endometrium 3x/d.
> 
> Transfer at 7:30am a week from today (Tuesday 4/12).
> 
> Pregnancy test (bhCG) 2 weeks from today.
> 
> Holy crap, this is happening!!!!!!!

Sounds fantastic! Makes me wonder why I'm not on 20,000 HCG for trigger though... Mine is only 10,000 still! Hmph! :/

Anyway, loads and loads and loads of luck for ET!!! :kiss:


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> Sounds fantastic! Makes me wonder why I'm not on 20,000 HCG for trigger though... Mine is only 10,000 still! Hmph! :/
> 
> Anyway, loads and loads and loads of luck for ET!!! :kiss:

Well, technically I should be taking a 15,000 iu dose since I lost some weight, but I'm close enough to the cut off that 20,000iu was fine too.

Med school turned me into a fatty LOL. Ok not necessarily a fatty fatty but I chubbed up LOL


----------



## Adanma

I am learning so much from this forum. I feel like a clueless idiot sometimes! Well that's very exciting beau! Good luck to you. Can't wait to be there myself! I start meds on the 20th. Not sure how much of each yet as they are waiting on my lab results from my lab here, but should know soon. Excited, but nervous!

Adanma


----------



## Megg33k

The 20th will be here in no time! :)


----------



## Poppet323

Adanma said:


> I am learning so much from this forum. I feel like a clueless idiot sometimes! Well that's very exciting beau! Good luck to you. Can't wait to be there myself! I start meds on the 20th. Not sure how much of each yet as they are waiting on my lab results from my lab here, but should know soon. Excited, but nervous!
> 
> Adanma

Join the club, I have no idea either! Roll on the 20th :)


----------



## Megg33k

Off to the clinic again! Reporting back with #'s soon! :)


----------



## Megg33k

6th Day of Stims **2 days ago**

Apr 4 (1st U/S & E2)
Lining: 11.6mm
Right Ovary: 7 x 14mm
Left Ovary: 6 x 14mm & 1 x 15mm
E2: 336
Repeat U/S & E2: Apr 6 @ 8am

8th Day of Stims **TODAY**

Apr 6 (2nd U/S & E2)
Lining: 14.32mm
Right Ovary: 4 x 14mm, 3 x 15mm, 1 x 16mm
Left Ovary: 7 x 13mm
E2: Waiting on results
Repeat U/S & E2: Apr 7 @ 8am

Not so happy! Hoping he measured wrong... didn't get a good pic of my left ovary. So, really hoping that he was off by 1-2mm's, at least. I don't know what to think. Still waiting on E2. Still stimming tonight and hoping for better results in the morning.


----------



## Wallie

It is rather odd Megg, eggs should be increasing 2mm over a couple of days. Yip, lets hope he just measured incorrectly and he's gets on better tomorrow (or get someone else to do it, stupid man).


----------



## Adanma

hrm. fx for you meg. hopefully it was just an error

Adanma


----------



## Megg33k

Wallie said:


> It is rather odd Megg, eggs should be increasing 2mm over a couple of days. Yip, lets hope he just measured incorrectly and he's gets on better tomorrow (or get someone else to do it, stupid man).

Right? I dunno. And, no one else will do it... He's the FS... He does all the ultrasounds himself!


----------



## Beau Geste

Up until my 2nd to last day of stims, my egg sizes were all over the place!

I can't wait to see what's going on today for you Megg!


----------



## Megg33k

Its bad. I knew it would be. My E2 dropped. I'm probably losing my cycle. I'm upping my meds to 200IU for tonight and tomorrow, and I'll know 100% Friday morning if its over this time. Gutted doesn't cover it.


----------



## Beau Geste

Oh my God, Megg. I'm so sorry. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Megg33k

Trying to hold onto some hope that it can be salvaged... not optimistic... but at least we're going to give it a shot.

For anyone who HAS had a cycle abandoned... What happens? Are you left to ovulate a billion follicles on your own? How long before you can try again?


----------



## Adanma

how or why does that happen?! Oh I'm so so sorry meg! I'll keep my fx crossed for you and I hope Friday brings good news.

Adanma


----------



## Megg33k

They don't know exactly why it happens. They know the mechanics of it, as far as it means that the ovaries aren't responding well enough to the stimulation... but they don't know WHY they aren't responding enough. They did before on the same dosage... So, not sure what's changed. She said that the body can react differently every cycle. I guess its "just one of those things." I've read some stories where cycles were salvaged doing what I'm doing... and others where they weren't. We're trying to be realistic about it, but not give up entirely just yet. Since the drop was so minor, maybe its not a total wash yet. I don't know. I'm expecting the worst, but always hoping for the best. I think I'm going to post a thread to see if anyone else has ever had this happen to them and how it turned out. I need more input...


----------



## Poppet323

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that Megg. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

I have my first U/S tomorrow morning (day 10 stimming) - are there any questions I'm supposed to me asking or am I just looking for all the data?

Thanks all x


----------



## Megg33k

Just look for the data... Lining thickness, # of follies, size of follies... I found it helpful to have my husband take notes. LOL I have a hard time listening with an u/s wand shoved where it oughtn't be shoved!


----------



## Poppet323

Yeah, I hear you. Hubby's gets fascinated with the US screen and seems to forget I'm there and rather uncomfortable! I'll let you know how I get on and hope for good news for you tomorrow too x


----------



## Megg33k

I won't know till Friday, but thank you!


----------



## Beau Geste

Last pop-in before the retrieval tomorrow. I swear to jeebus I am so ready to deflate my ovaries. I wanted this, but I never thought I'd feel like this!


----------



## Megg33k

Can't wait for you to report back! Good luck!


----------



## Poppet323

Good luck!


----------



## Wallie

Aww Megg I hope that your cycle can be salvaged. My reasoning behind all your follies being the same must be total crap then eh! :dohh:

Hope it's good news on Friday for you. :hugs:


----------



## Poppet323

So, I had my U/S... 
Lining: 13mm
Right Ovary: 1 x 7mm, 2 x 8mm, 2 x 9mm, 1 x 14mm, 1 x 15mm, 2 x 16mm, 1 x 17mm
Left Ovary: 1 x 10mm, 1 x 11mm, 2 x 13mm, 1 x 14mm, 1 x 15mm, 1 x 16mm

I wasn't given an E2 number - is that right? EC will go ahead mon or wed next week, I'll get a call tomorrow to confirm :)


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Wallie... It wasn't crap. Things looked really good that day. It just stalled shortly after. We had no way of knowing it would.

Sounds good, Poppet. Did they not test your E2? I'd be surprised if they did your EC without checking it. I mean, my follies actually look about like yours, with the exception of no 17mm's for me yet. But, my E2 was the tipoff that it wasn't time.


----------



## Wallie

I must say I never had any tests done other than the ultrasound probe thing during IVF. They just went with the scans.


----------



## Poppet323

Maybe they tested it but didn't tell me... I didn't think to ask. I'm on an NHS cycle and I think they do skimp! My traditional Chinese medicine doctor was horrified they only did 1 scan and not until day 10. She seemed to think if I went private I'd get several from day 6. So maybe they haven't tested E2. I find the nurses all very nice and helpful, but unless you ask they don't really volunteer info. As a complete control freak, I'm not very comfortable with them looking at a screen and declaring me "ready" without any idea how they got to that conclusion! I'll ask tomorrow when they call.

On a slightly random note, they say I can take an iPod for EC. Any idea if I'll be able watch something on it? Will I have a hand free to hold it and be compus mentos enough to watch it?! I'm addicted to man men season 4 currently!

Thanks x


----------



## Poppet323

BTW is the E2 test done as part of the scan or separate? I only had a scan today...


----------



## Wallie

Poppet, I was knocked out for EC, so maybe they are saying to bring it with you for the wait beforehand :shrug:


----------



## scoobut

Hey all,

I am new but I am looking for any advice as I am going for EC tomorrow and as this is my first try I have no idea what to expect...I was fine with no worries till about an hour ago and am now getting rather nervous.

Also I injected 10,000 HCG shot at 10 PM last night(6/4/11) but when in shower I now have a red lump about the size of a 2p coin which is tender to touch, I have had no problems like that with my Supercur and Menopur injections so wandered if anyone else had that problem and if its anything to be worried about as the last thing I want is for there to be a problem now I have got this far.

Thanx everyone and good luck to everyone who is TTC.


----------



## Poppet323

Wallie said:


> Poppet, I was knocked out for EC, so maybe they are saying to bring it with you for the wait beforehand :shrug:

I'm having pethadine (sp?) so I don't think I'll be out, but I guess not p to following a plot line!

Welcome Scoobut! I'm no help as it's my first time and have EC on Minday but good luck, and I'll be interested to hear how you get on. X


----------



## Lainey27

scoobut said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am new but I am looking for any advice as I am going for EC tomorrow and as this is my first try I have no idea what to expect...I was fine with no worries till about an hour ago and am now getting rather nervous.
> 
> Also I injected 10,000 HCG shot at 10 PM last night(6/4/11) but when in shower I now have a red lump about the size of a 2p coin which is tender to touch, I have had no problems like that with my Supercur and Menopur injections so wandered if anyone else had that problem and if its anything to be worried about as the last thing I want is for there to be a problem now I have got this far.
> 
> Thanx everyone and good luck to everyone who is TTC.

Hi scoobut - i am no help i'm afraid as this is my 1st go at IVF too - but i just wanted to say hi & good luck! :flower: I had my EC last Tuesday and ET on Thursday so i am now in the middle of the 2ww. You will be fine after EC - good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Poppet323 said:


> BTW is the E2 test done as part of the scan or separate? I only had a scan today...

Its a blood test. They can't tell what it is from a scan.


----------



## Beau Geste

Ughhhh.... still a little post-op nausea going on...

Got to the facility at 5:45a, checked in and set up in pre-op with my IV and gown by 6:30a. Wheeled into the surgical suite at 7:10a, and after the anesthesiologist pushed my IV meds, I was out in less than a minute.

Sometime after they wheeled me out of pre-op, they gave Joe instructions and led him to the "collection room". Apparently they had a bunch of 70's and 80's porn on VHS 

Anyway, my procedure lasted about 20 minutes, or so DH said. I came to pretty quickly in the OR when the anethesiologist reversed my meds, and I actually felt pretty good. Once I got back to the post-op area, the pain started as did the nausea. It's not the anesthetist's fault - every surgery I've had I get sick. It's just the way my body metabolizes the meds I guess.

They gave me 30mg total Vicodin and some Zofran which seemed to help my nausea. I spotted a little bit, but not much. After the nurse took 3 sets of vitals, I was free to go. Outside of the nausea, I handled the anesthesia pretty well, so we were out the door by 8:30a. It took us ~ 1.75h to get back home and I just crashed, trying to sleep off the nausea.

I woke up at 5pm, still sick, but it's getting better.

Overall, the RE said he got 11 eggs, and I will know tomorrow how many fertilized. So, for now, I'm going to go back to bed!

I'll give more details tomorrow when they come available


----------



## Megg33k

11 is great! Can't wait for your fertilization report! Congrats!


----------



## Poppet323

Great news :thumbup: look forward to hearing how they did!


----------



## Megg33k

Lining: 15.5mm
Right Ovary: 1 x 13mm, 2 x 14mm, 1 x 17mm, 1 x 19mm
Left Ovary: 1 x 12mm, 1 x 14mm, 2 x 15mm, 1 x 16mm, 1 x 17mm

If my blood comes back okay, we're actually going to be triggering tonight. I won't know until then... about 3-5 hours to wait! :/


----------



## Adanma

Fx Meg. I was thinking of you this morning. 

Beau 11 eggs is great! wow! I usually have a problem coming out of anesthesia where I start flailing around and panicking and they always end up sedating me. I hate it. Hopefully with this not being full on anesthesia I'll be okay.

Adanma


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> Lining: 15.5mm
> Right Ovary: 1 x 13mm, 2 x 14mm, 1 x 17mm, 1 x 19mm
> Left Ovary: 1 x 12mm, 1 x 14mm, 2 x 15mm, 1 x 16mm, 1 x 17mm
> 
> If my blood comes back okay, we're actually going to be triggering tonight. I won't know until then... about 3-5 hours to wait! :/

This is great! I'm watching your journal to see how your E2 turns out and news about triggering.


----------



## Wallie

Oh that sounds alot better Megg. I've got my FX'd they tell you to trigger tonight. Good luck dearie!


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> Lining: 15.5mm
> Right Ovary: 1 x 13mm, 2 x 14mm, 1 x 17mm, 1 x 19mm
> Left Ovary: 1 x 12mm, 1 x 14mm, 2 x 15mm, 1 x 16mm, 1 x 17mm
> 
> If my blood comes back okay, we're actually going to be triggering tonight. I won't know until then... about 3-5 hours to wait! :/

Sounds positive, fx!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, ladies. It only went up to 584, but he's satisfied with that and we're triggering tonight for EC on Sunday @ 9am. I'm actually really pensive about it. Not thinking optimistically at all. But, I guess I'm going ahead. I feel a bit like its pointless though. That seems so low. Also, they've decided that since I'm over a certain BMI (which I was the same exact amount over the last time we did this), they aren't going to put me under for it this time. They even verified that I had no problems being under anesthesia... they just aren't doing it this time. I'm a little angry. I could understand if I'd gained 70 lbs or something... but I'm the exact same weight as last time. Sooooo... They just decided they didn't feel like it this time? Awesome. I'm pretty unhappy about everything I've heard over the last 2 days. But, so be it. I'll let the chips fall where they may, I suppose. Not expecting this to turn out well though.


----------



## Poppet323

Hang in there, I'm sure there's still a chance :) I'm not going under either so feel your pain! X


----------



## Beau Geste

OMG the results are in from the ICSI!!!!!!

Here's the exact message my RE sent to me:

Embryology Results:
11 - Eggs retrieved
09 - Mature eggs initially
00 - Additional eggs matured in the laboratory
09 - Total number of mature eggs injected with sperm

*07 - Normally fertilized embryos*

Wooooo! So they ended up getting 9 mature eggs and 7 fertilized! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!

I was seriously worried about this stage. Mostly because of the "unexplained" diagnosis --> It could have been anything related to the actual conception and now the ICSI procedure bypassed that!!!!!! x7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I asked him if he was going to update me before the procedure how many will have made it or if he'll tell me then. He will only transfer 2, and I will freeze the rest. OMG I hope they all make it!

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG! <------- a wee bit excited


----------



## Megg33k

Poppet323 said:


> Hang in there, I'm sure there's still a chance :) I'm not going under either so feel your pain! X

Oh, I'm SO happy I'm not the only one not going under! I'm terrified of anesthesia... but more so of pain! I'm wishing us both TONS of luck!


----------



## blondemop

Hi ladies,
Just spent some time catching up. Just got back from leg one of a very nice vacation w dh. Now back to reality. sitting in the airport bc flight is delayed. I was supposed to have my blood test today but as I am not officially home until sunday will be going in monday morning. I am honestly a wreck. The vacation was a nice distraction but now we are headed to dh parents for the weekend and it all became very real again. I want to poas so bad but if it is bfn I will bw useless all weekend and spending a weekend w his parents is sometimes hard enough. I really think it will be negative. I have no symptoms except for occasional af like cramps.
Whats worse poas now


----------



## Megg33k

I did something that I'm not sure I should have done, but I feel better having done it. I read multiple sites about protocols that called for the last dose of stims on the same night as the trigger shot. There have been multiple studies showing greater success for egg retrieval when one last dose is administered, because the body naturally is still producing FSH when it produces the LH surge. So, I did one last round of my stims. If that gives me smaller follies a chance to grow and mature before Sunday, I will have done myself a GREAT favor. If not, I'm no worse off. My biggest follicle was only 19mm. They can easily be 23mm at egg collection sometimes. So, I'm not going to overgrow that one... and the smaller ones might have a chance now. I felt hopeless before I did this... Now, I feel like I've done my very best and might have a chance of success. (There are stories of this taking E2 from 80-something to 400-something in the 2 days between trigger and retrieval... I could use that sort of boost.) If I'm wrong... Its my own fault. But, Kevin read what I did and stood behind the decision... He actually encouraged it. Let's hope I'm as smart as I think I am! :haha:


----------



## blondemop

Sorry, finger slipped and I didn't finish my sentance. So I will try again. Whats worse, poas now get a neg and then spend weekend at inlaws or wait til monday and and possibly get bad news at work? Auhh why is this so hard!!!777


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> I did something that I'm not sure I should have done, but I feel better having done it. I read multiple sites about protocols that called for the last dose of stims on the same night as the trigger shot. There have been multiple studies showing greater success for egg retrieval when one last dose is administered, because the body naturally is still producing FSH when it produces the LH surge. So, I did one last round of my stims. If that gives me smaller follies a chance to grow and mature before Sunday, I will have done myself a GREAT favor. If not, I'm no worse off. My biggest follicle was only 19mm. They can easily be 23mm at egg collection sometimes. So, I'm not going to overgrow that one... and the smaller ones might have a chance now. I felt hopeless before I did this... Now, I feel like I've done my very best and might have a chance of success. (There are stories of this taking E2 from 80-something to 400-something in the 2 days between trigger and retrieval... I could use that sort of boost.) If I'm wrong... Its my own fault. But, Kevin read what I did and stood behind the decision... He actually encouraged it. Let's hope I'm as smart as I think I am! :haha:

Girl, I took a dose 1.5x the starting dose of Follistim with my trigger shot. I was normally on 300iu (until they dropped it at the end) and ended up with 450iu Follistim + trigger.

You just took the FSH analog + hCG triggers, right?


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh... That's difficult.. Uhm... NOW! I could have found out several days before I did last time and suffered all weekend wondering. If I'd have tested, my weekend would have been amazing.


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I did something that I'm not sure I should have done, but I feel better having done it. I read multiple sites about protocols that called for the last dose of stims on the same night as the trigger shot. There have been multiple studies showing greater success for egg retrieval when one last dose is administered, because the body naturally is still producing FSH when it produces the LH surge. So, I did one last round of my stims. If that gives me smaller follies a chance to grow and mature before Sunday, I will have done myself a GREAT favor. If not, I'm no worse off. My biggest follicle was only 19mm. They can easily be 23mm at egg collection sometimes. So, I'm not going to overgrow that one... and the smaller ones might have a chance now. I felt hopeless before I did this... Now, I feel like I've done my very best and might have a chance of success. (There are stories of this taking E2 from 80-something to 400-something in the 2 days between trigger and retrieval... I could use that sort of boost.) If I'm wrong... Its my own fault. But, Kevin read what I did and stood behind the decision... He actually encouraged it. Let's hope I'm as smart as I think I am! :haha:
> 
> Girl, I took a dose 1.5x the starting dose of Follistim with my trigger shot. I was normally on 300iu (until they dropped it at the end) and ended up with 450iu Follistim + trigger.
> 
> You just took the FSH analog + hCG triggers, right?Click to expand...

Yes! I haven't triggered yet. Its not until tonight. Most protocols had the stim coming a few hours before the trigger. So, I stimmed at 4 and then I trigger at 10:30. I did 200IU. I started at 225IU, dropped to 150IU, got bumped back to 200IU, and then I did the 200IU tonight too. What's the worst that can happen? My E2 was so low, I have no worry of overstimulating. I think it can only get better from here!


----------



## blondemop

Megg - I say good for you for taking control! I dont think it can hurt
Good luck to u and poppet on ec
Beau- congrats! I hope all 7 keep growing!


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> Yes! I haven't triggered yet. Its not until tonight. Most protocols had the stim coming a few hours before the trigger. So, I stimmed at 4 and then I trigger at 10:30. I did 200IU. I started at 225IU, dropped to 150IU, got bumped back to 200IU, and then I did the 200IU tonight too. What's the worst that can happen? My E2 was so low, I have no worry of overstimulating. I think it can only get better from here!

Awesome! I just wonder if your doc didn't have you on too low of a dose overall. Meh, no matter. You have many follies in the running that will mature with the trigger (plus the extra ;)) so, it's ON!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Yes! I haven't triggered yet. Its not until tonight. Most protocols had the stim coming a few hours before the trigger. So, I stimmed at 4 and then I trigger at 10:30. I did 200IU. I started at 225IU, dropped to 150IU, got bumped back to 200IU, and then I did the 200IU tonight too. What's the worst that can happen? My E2 was so low, I have no worry of overstimulating. I think it can only get better from here!
> 
> Awesome! I just wonder if your doc didn't have you on too low of a dose overall. Meh, no matter. You have many follies in the running that will mature with the trigger (plus the extra ;)) so, it's ON!!!!!Click to expand...

That's what I'm thinking! This could take me from 3-4 mature follies up to 9! I couldn't pass up that chance! If my 14-16mm's catch up... that's an extra 6. One of those eggs might be "the one"... Its a risk I was willing to take! :) I'm feeling much better about having done it. 

My dose was only 150 last time and it turned out okay... This time, it didn't go as well. But, I think maybe the last 3 days have saved it!

Did you get your fertilization report?


----------



## blondemop

Do they sell pee sticks in the airport :haha:
Seriously. I was all calm and collected until I got on the plane to come back this morning. Started off happy in spain. Now crazy in chicago waiting for flight to missouri.


----------



## Megg33k

LOL They might? I'm waving from Peoria! You're not too far away at the moment! If only I had time to drive you a FRER! :haha:


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> That's what I'm thinking! This could take me from 3-4 mature follies up to 9! I couldn't pass up that chance! If my 14-16mm's catch up... that's an extra 6. One of those eggs might be "the one"... Its a risk I was willing to take! :) I'm feeling much better about having done it.
> 
> My dose was only 150 last time and it turned out okay... This time, it didn't go as well. But, I think maybe the last 3 days have saved it!
> 
> Did you get your fertilization report?

Definitely. I think it's going to be great!

Yes - the report is in post 1934 down the page ;)


----------



## blondemop

Lol! Thanks :) I don't think I ever answered you girls that I live in chicago. So not too far at all. Dh has family in peoria. Most are in missouri though. Hence the sitting in the airport right now...


----------



## Beau Geste

blondemop said:


> Lol! Thanks :) I don't think I ever answered you girls that I live in chicago. So not too far at all. Dh has family in peoria. Most are in missouri though. Hence the sitting in the airport right now...

Nice :) Actual city or burbs? 

My parents live in MO on the IL border way down south.


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> OMG the results are in from the ICSI!!!!!!
> 
> Here's the exact message my RE sent to me:
> 
> Embryology Results:
> 11 - Eggs retrieved
> 09 - Mature eggs initially
> 00 - Additional eggs matured in the laboratory
> 09 - Total number of mature eggs injected with sperm
> 
> *07 - Normally fertilized embryos*
> 
> Wooooo! So they ended up getting 9 mature eggs and 7 fertilized! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!
> 
> I was seriously worried about this stage. Mostly because of the "unexplained" diagnosis --> It could have been anything related to the actual conception and now the ICSI procedure bypassed that!!!!!! x7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I asked him if he was going to update me before the procedure how many will have made it or if he'll tell me then. He will only transfer 2, and I will freeze the rest. OMG I hope they all make it!
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG! <------- a wee bit excited

Fabulous news! x


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there, I'm sure there's still a chance :) I'm not going under either so feel your pain! X
> 
> Oh, I'm SO happy I'm not the only one not going under! I'm terrified of anesthesia... but more so of pain! I'm wishing us both TONS of luck!Click to expand...

I got my call today to say I have EC at 9am Monday - starting to get a bit panicky, although not sure why. My nurse assures me it won't hurt at the time and it will be "a bit achey" afterwards... sounds like she might be understating!

Yes, lots of luck!!


----------



## blondemop

I live in the actual city but grew up in the burbs and almost all of my family is in either the city or south burbs.


----------



## Poppet323

blondemop said:


> Sorry, finger slipped and I didn't finish my sentance. So I will try again. Whats worse, poas now get a neg and then spend weekend at inlaws or wait til monday and and possibly get bad news at work? Auhh why is this so hard!!!777

I say do it now too, otherwise you're going to be tortured all weekend!


----------



## Poppet323

Ug - posted a million times cos I can't read all the posts on my iphone and reply at once.

Question! Is it ok to take pain killers? My ovaries literally are killing me =/ Not sure I can make it to Monday. Does it get worse or better after trigger??


----------



## blondemop

I really want to but dh says I should wait. Lets just say there is no love lost between my mil and I. If it is a bfn, my dh is worried how the weekend will go. im trying to respect that. Boo. I am not a positive person by nature so this is my feeble attempt...i can say I have no reason to think it didnt work except for my lack of symptoms. But many girls at this stage dont have any symptoms right!?!?


----------



## blondemop

Poppet-I'm having problems w my phone too. I dont know about pain killers. But I do know my ovary pain was about the on ec day then got better but I had more all over abdominal pain the few days following due to mild ohss


----------



## Poppet323

I'm sure! What's your test date? If it's not test date yet, then hang on. No reason to think it won't be good news :)


----------



## Adanma

wow looks like good news all around then! Can't wait to hear how it all goes for you ladies. I have an appt on the 14th to go over my calendar! excited!

Adanma


----------



## Poppet323

blondemop said:


> Poppet-I'm having problems w my phone too. I dont know about pain killers. But I do know my ovary pain was about the on ec day then got better but I had more all over abdominal pain the few days following due to mild ohss

It was a bit sore yesterday, but horrendous today and I'm worried I have another day to get through before trigger!:wacko:


----------



## Poppet323

Adanma said:


> wow looks like good news all around then! Can't wait to hear how it all goes for you ladies. I have an appt on the 14th to go over my calendar! excited!
> 
> Adanma

Not long to go!


----------



## blondemop

Poppet323 said:


> I'm sure! What's your test date? If it's not test date yet, then hang on. No reason to think it won't be good news :)

I was originally supposed to have bloods drawn today but I am traveling and cant go in until monday.

I just wish I had one little symptom to give me some hope.


----------



## Poppet323

Fx! Just enjoy the weekend, you don't have any reason not to have hope either :)


----------



## Wallie

Personally I would test, but that's just me. If you can keep in the disappointment of a bfn, go for it, if not, it's probably not the best time to test. However if you get that bfp it'll certainly make that weekend with MIL alot easier! Up to you dearie.


----------



## Wallie

If you have pain in your ovaries you may take some paracetamol. Otherwise have you tried a hot water bottle?


----------



## Beau Geste

blondemop said:


> I live in the actual city but grew up in the burbs and almost all of my family is in either the city or south burbs.

Cool!


----------



## Beau Geste

Poppet323 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there, I'm sure there's still a chance :) I'm not going under either so feel your pain! X
> 
> Oh, I'm SO happy I'm not the only one not going under! I'm terrified of anesthesia... but more so of pain! I'm wishing us both TONS of luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I got my call today to say I have EC at 9am Monday - starting to get a bit panicky, although not sure why. My nurse assures me it won't hurt at the time and it will be "a bit achey" afterwards... sounds like she might be understating!
> 
> Yes, lots of luck!!Click to expand...

OMG your nurse is out of her mind. You are going to need pain relief in some form for this! A bit achey my ass!


----------



## LoverB

Hello All. i will trigger tonite and my retrieval day will be on monday.


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> That's what I'm thinking! This could take me from 3-4 mature follies up to 9! I couldn't pass up that chance! If my 14-16mm's catch up... that's an extra 6. One of those eggs might be "the one"... Its a risk I was willing to take! :) I'm feeling much better about having done it.
> 
> My dose was only 150 last time and it turned out okay... This time, it didn't go as well. But, I think maybe the last 3 days have saved it!
> 
> Did you get your fertilization report?
> 
> Definitely. I think it's going to be great!
> 
> Yes - the report is in post 1934 down the page ;)Click to expand...

Its also in your siggy! I'm a moron! LOL



Beau Geste said:


> blondemop said:
> 
> 
> Lol! Thanks :) I don't think I ever answered you girls that I live in chicago. So not too far at all. Dh has family in peoria. Most are in missouri though. Hence the sitting in the airport right now...
> 
> Nice :) Actual city or burbs?
> 
> My parents live in MO on the IL border way down south.Click to expand...

I think our families must live in similar places too! :shock: My family lives way down south in IL not far from the MO border!



Adanma said:


> wow looks like good news all around then! Can't wait to hear how it all goes for you ladies. I have an appt on the 14th to go over my calendar! excited!
> 
> Adanma

Ooh! The 14th! That's so soon! It'll be great. :)



Beau Geste said:


> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there, I'm sure there's still a chance :) I'm not going under either so feel your pain! X
> 
> Oh, I'm SO happy I'm not the only one not going under! I'm terrified of anesthesia... but more so of pain! I'm wishing us both TONS of luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I got my call today to say I have EC at 9am Monday - starting to get a bit panicky, although not sure why. My nurse assures me it won't hurt at the time and it will be "a bit achey" afterwards... sounds like she might be understating!
> 
> Yes, lots of luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG your nurse is out of her mind. You are going to need pain relief in some form for this! A bit achey my ass!Click to expand...

That's what I'm saying! Mine says "well, it'll be... uncomfortable"... No crap! I've seen pics of the device they use. Its going to be QUITE uncomfortable!


----------



## Megg33k

My trigger got done, btw. Easy peasy.. again! My $Tree test this morning has a faint line to tell me it worked. It would be darker by tomorrow, but no reason to keep making sure. Yes, I'm neurotic enough that I have to use an HPT to prove that my shot worked! LOL


----------



## Beau Geste

LoverB said:


> Hello All. i will trigger tonite and my retrieval day will be on monday.

Aw, good news!

And, to echo the good advice from those who've been through it - drink Gatorade (or similar) ASAP after your retrieval, or do whatever you can to minimize constipation.

That seems to be the killer for me. The actual ovary/uterine pain is about 25% of the gut pain I have!


----------



## Megg33k

My ovaries felt like he'd put shards of glass into them for several days after egg retrieval last time. It was nuts!


----------



## Poppet323

Wallie said:


> If you have pain in your ovaries you may take some paracetamol. Otherwise have you tried a hot water bottle?

I didn't like to incase i wasn't allowed. Does it have to be paracetamol or can I take ibuprofen, do you know?


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there, I'm sure there's still a chance :) I'm not going under either so feel your pain! X
> 
> Oh, I'm SO happy I'm not the only one not going under! I'm terrified of anesthesia... but more so of pain! I'm wishing us both TONS of luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I got my call today to say I have EC at 9am Monday - starting to get a bit panicky, although not sure why. My nurse assures me it won't hurt at the time and it will be "a bit achey" afterwards... sounds like she might be understating!
> 
> Yes, lots of luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG your nurse is out of her mind. You are going to need pain relief in some form for this! A bit achey my ass!Click to expand...

Yeah, that's what I thought! I have pethadine for the actual procedure. I suppose they'll tell me what to do for pain relief afterwards. On your other point re Gatorade - is it ok to take laxative tablets?


----------



## Poppet323

LoverB said:


> Hello All. i will trigger tonite and my retrieval day will be on monday.

Me too! Triggered at 9pm, EC Monday 9am. V exciting!


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> My trigger got done, btw. Easy peasy.. again! My $Tree test this morning has a faint line to tell me it worked. It would be darker by tomorrow, but no reason to keep making sure. Yes, I'm neurotic enough that I have to use an HPT to prove that my shot worked! LOL

Brilliant! Did you just have a shot? I did my ovitrelle shot at 9pm and have been quite panicky since in case I did it wrong! It's just a quick shot and after doing two a day for weeks, it seemed like an anti climax. Plus I was out for dinner so I had to run off to the loo to do it without anyone noticing!


----------



## Beau Geste

Poppet323 said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there, I'm sure there's still a chance :) I'm not going under either so feel your pain! X
> 
> Oh, I'm SO happy I'm not the only one not going under! I'm terrified of anesthesia... but more so of pain! I'm wishing us both TONS of luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I got my call today to say I have EC at 9am Monday - starting to get a bit panicky, although not sure why. My nurse assures me it won't hurt at the time and it will be "a bit achey" afterwards... sounds like she might be understating!
> 
> Yes, lots of luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG your nurse is out of her mind. You are going to need pain relief in some form for this! A bit achey my ass!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought! I have pethadine for the actual procedure. I suppose they'll tell me what to do for pain relief afterwards. On your other point re Gatorade - is it ok to take laxative tablets?Click to expand...

I wouldn't. If you're taking pain meds that have opiates or undergoing inhalation/IV anesthesia, it won't do much good the first few days anyway - those meds "paralyze" the bowel temporarily. 

You'd be better off taking a stool softener - magnesium salts or colace and drinking your fluids.


----------



## Beau Geste

Poppet323 said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> If you have pain in your ovaries you may take some paracetamol. Otherwise have you tried a hot water bottle?
> 
> I didn't like to incase i wasn't allowed. Does it have to be paracetamol or can I take ibuprofen, do you know?Click to expand...

No ibuprofen! No, no no! Not only does it act to inhibit clotting, but it can impede implantation. With the different drugs you're taking it can stay in your system a while.

Only take acetominophen :)


----------



## Beau Geste

Gah. Won't get any new updates about my embabies until I go in for my transfer. Boo!

I wanted to know how they were developing :( Oh well. It's going to be 3 looong days.


----------



## Megg33k

Poppet323 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> My trigger got done, btw. Easy peasy.. again! My $Tree test this morning has a faint line to tell me it worked. It would be darker by tomorrow, but no reason to keep making sure. Yes, I'm neurotic enough that I have to use an HPT to prove that my shot worked! LOL
> 
> Brilliant! Did you just have a shot? I did my ovitrelle shot at 9pm and have been quite panicky since in case I did it wrong! It's just a quick shot and after doing two a day for weeks, it seemed like an anti climax. Plus I was out for dinner so I had to run off to the loo to do it without anyone noticing!Click to expand...

Yes... Its just a shot. You can POAS if you need to see that it was done right. As long as its positive, you did it right! :)



Beau Geste said:


> Gah. Won't get any new updates about my embabies until I go in for my transfer. Boo!
> 
> I wanted to know how they were developing :( Oh well. It's going to be 3 looong days.

I love "embabies"... That's adorable!


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> Gah. Won't get any new updates about my embabies until I go in for my transfer. Boo!
> 
> I wanted to know how they were developing :( Oh well. It's going to be 3 looong days.

Very exciting that it's so close though! Keeping everything crossed x


----------



## Wallie

Poppet323 said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> If you have pain in your ovaries you may take some paracetamol. Otherwise have you tried a hot water bottle?
> 
> I didn't like to incase i wasn't allowed. Does it have to be paracetamol or can I take ibuprofen, do you know?Click to expand...

No, just take paracetamol and only if you really, really have too. good luck Poppet!


----------



## Wallie

Oh, good luck Megg with ER today.


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> My trigger got done, btw. Easy peasy.. again! My $Tree test this morning has a faint line to tell me it worked. It would be darker by tomorrow, but no reason to keep making sure. Yes, I'm neurotic enough that I have to use an HPT to prove that my shot worked! LOL
> 
> Brilliant! Did you just have a shot? I did my ovitrelle shot at 9pm and have been quite panicky since in case I did it wrong! It's just a quick shot and after doing two a day for weeks, it seemed like an anti climax. Plus I was out for dinner so I had to run off to the loo to do it without anyone noticing!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes... Its just a shot. You can POAS if you need to see that it was done right. As long as its positive, you did it right! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> Gah. Won't get any new updates about my embabies until I go in for my transfer. Boo!
> 
> I wanted to know how they were developing :( Oh well. It's going to be 3 looong days.Click to expand...
> 
> I love "embabies"... That's adorable!Click to expand...

Thanks! I haven't poas as I'm trying to forget about it and get through to tomorrow 9am! So I'm going to sit in the garden and pretend I'm not counting down the hours! Hope your EC goes weel today x


----------



## Megg33k

The pain (for future reference) isn't so bad. I actually had no pain killers at all, and it wasn't the worst thing I've ever gone through. It wasn't comfortable... but I really don't think it was bad enough that it requires anesthesia in hindsight. I'm happy I know now. :)

We got 2 mature eggs just... But, we only got 3 mature eggs last time and the 3rd went to waste. So, if they both fertilize (I'll know in the morning), I'm going to be quite happy with even just the 2. Since I thought my cycle was a bust, the possibility of 2 embies is enough for me!


----------



## Beau Geste

I had a lot of pain. Still do. Maybe it depends on the person, number of eggs retrieved, etc. IDK!

I'm glad to hear you're doing well! 2 is wonderful!


----------



## Wallie

I'm glad you're feeling positive Megg. From going from cycle being cancelled to having 2 eggs certainly makes you grateful eh! It wasn't exactly the same for me but I know how you're feeling. Just hope these two eggies now do well for you. FX'd.


----------



## Wallie

And yes I didn't have any pain at all after EC, and didn't need pain killers. :hugs:


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> The pain (for future reference) isn't so bad. I actually had no pain killers at all, and it wasn't the worst thing I've ever gone through. It wasn't comfortable... but I really don't think it was bad enough that it requires anesthesia in hindsight. I'm happy I know now. :)
> 
> We got 2 mature eggs just... But, we only got 3 mature eggs last time and the 3rd went to waste. So, if they both fertilize (I'll know in the morning), I'm going to be quite happy with even just the 2. Since I thought my cycle was a bust, the possibility of 2 embies is enough for me!

That's great news, FX for those 2, looking forward to hearing in the morning! Glad the pain was ok. I did some research on it last night and found loads of horror stories on forums so was starting to panic ALOT so feeling much better now! Only 12 hours to wait for me...


----------



## Megg33k

There is pain after... I mean, it hurts now. It hurts more now than it did during. There was a lot of stabbing... We didn't get many eggs, but he did aspirate a lot of follicles. So, I don't know. I've read horror stories too. But, mine didn't live up to the horror. It was just unpleasant... but not awful. Oh well... I just hope they both fertilize. Then, the pain won't matter.


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> There is pain after... I mean, it hurts now. It hurts more now than it did during. There was a lot of stabbing... We didn't get many eggs, but he did aspirate a lot of follicles. So, I don't know. I've read horror stories too. But, mine didn't live up to the horror. It was just unpleasant... but not awful. Oh well... I just hope they both fertilize. Then, the pain won't matter.

Yeah, I wouldn't exactly call this horrific pain. But enough to make me walk and move very, very slowly. I really think the constipation issue I'm having is really attributing to the lingering post-op pain. I'm starting to get more "regular" and my pain is diminishing with that.

I think I would also be a lot more comfortable if I were allowed to use NSAIDs, but can't. Tylenol is ok, but not as good as a nice dose of Naproxen.


----------



## Beau Geste

So Megg, your transfer is a 3-day on the 13th? 

Mine is the 12th so, OMG, the stars could align for us and give us pretty much the same due date LOL.


----------



## LoverB

Beau Geste said:


> So Megg, your transfer is a 3-day on the 13th?
> 
> Mine is the 12th so, OMG, the stars could align for us and give us pretty much the same due date LOL.




hi Beau. After your retrieval how did you feel as far as walking out of the hospital. do you feel tipsy? please let me know I would really appreciated it. 

Thank you again.


----------



## Beau Geste

LoverB said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> So Megg, your transfer is a 3-day on the 13th?
> 
> Mine is the 12th so, OMG, the stars could align for us and give us pretty much the same due date LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> hi Beau. After your retrieval how did you feel as far as walking out of the hospital. do you feel tipsy? please let me know I would really appreciated it.
> 
> Thank you again.Click to expand...

Cognitively, I was high as a kite LOL. It took 1.5h to get home and I slept it off that morning/afternoon.


----------



## LoverB

Beau Geste said:


> LoverB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> So Megg, your transfer is a 3-day on the 13th?
> 
> Mine is the 12th so, OMG, the stars could align for us and give us pretty much the same due date LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> hi Beau. After your retrieval how did you feel as far as walking out of the hospital. do you feel tipsy? please let me know I would really appreciated it.
> 
> Thank you again.Click to expand...
> 
> Cognitively, I was high as a kite LOL. It took 1.5h to get home and I slept it off that morning/afternoon.Click to expand...


so taking public transportation won't be a good idea?


----------



## Beau Geste

LoverB said:


> so taking public transportation won't be a good idea?

If you have someone going with you, public transport would be ok. 

Honestly, you should have someone go with you. If you have any kind of narcotic or anesthesia, or end up with a lot of pain, you're going to need someone to help you get around. Plus, you need your OH to provide the sperm, right? :)


----------



## LoverB

Beau Geste said:


> LoverB said:
> 
> 
> so taking public transportation won't be a good idea?
> 
> If you have someone going with you, public transport would be ok.
> 
> Honestly, you should have someone go with you. If you have any kind of narcotic or anesthesia, or end up with a lot of pain, you're going to need someone to help you get around. Plus, you need your OH to provide the sperm, right? :)Click to expand...


My OH will be there with me. Just that were of taking public tranportation. ok I feel much better. i was worried for a minute about taking public transportation.


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> There is pain after... I mean, it hurts now. It hurts more now than it did during. There was a lot of stabbing... We didn't get many eggs, but he did aspirate a lot of follicles. So, I don't know. I've read horror stories too. But, mine didn't live up to the horror. It was just unpleasant... but not awful. Oh well... I just hope they both fertilize. Then, the pain won't matter.
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't exactly call this horrific pain. But enough to make me walk and move very, very slowly. I really think the constipation issue I'm having is really attributing to the lingering post-op pain. I'm starting to get more "regular" and my pain is diminishing with that.
> 
> I think I would also be a lot more comfortable if I were allowed to use NSAIDs, but can't. Tylenol is ok, but not as good as a nice dose of Naproxen.Click to expand...

NSAIDs are better! No doubt. But the Tylenol is doing okay. I'm not constipated at all, actually. So, that's probably a big difference between us right now. I'm shocked I'm not, but happy for it! LOL



Beau Geste said:


> So Megg, your transfer is a 3-day on the 13th?
> 
> Mine is the 12th so, OMG, the stars could align for us and give us pretty much the same due date LOL.

That's the assumption... But, I'm still worried that I won't have anything to transfer. I'm so nervous I could vomit. I'm incredibly worried about coming this far and not even getting to transfer. But, yes... It will be the 13th, hopefully. My EDD would be Dec 31! NYE baby! I would ADORE that!


----------



## Alexapoo

Haven't been in here since after my BFP, but I do want to say something re: the public transportation question, but I would NOT take public transportation. I had Versed for my anesthesia and I was loonier than the most out there schizophrenic! I was wild. I don't remember most of it (as that's the whole idea), but I acted as drunk as someone drunk could get.
I demanded my hubby take me to McDonald's (drive-thru) as I suddenly had a weird craving and could hardly walk leaving the clinic and remember getting home and still being "wasted" and eating my hamburger David Hasselhoff style in my bed (remember his drunken hamburger eating on the bathroom floor video?) then proceeded to pass out for 4 hours. LOL I wouldn't recommend being in public unless they allow you to recover at the clinic until you know what your reaction is. I don't know if this is the usual reaction to Versed or not, but wow! 

Good luck!


----------



## Poppet323

EC all done! The worse bit was trying to get a needle in for the meds - that had me in tears after three attempts. After that the morphine and Valium kicked in and I dont remember anything!

After 20 mins sitting down and feeling sleepy and a bit off it, I was sent home. Feeling fine but suspect that might change once every things worn off =\

They got 11 eggs :) they're calling tomorrow morning to let me know how many fertilised, and then transfer will be thurs or Saturday. V excited!

Hope yours went well LoverB. I definitely could have made it on public transport as long as I moved quite slowly and had my DH there so hopefully you'll be fine!


----------



## Wallie

Oh well done Poppet, 11 eggs is fabbie. Yeh, I can't remember a thing about EC either and luckily I had no pain whatsoever but I only got 6 eggies.

Good luck for fertilisation report.


----------



## Beau Geste

Poppet323 said:


> EC all done! The worse bit was trying to get a needle in for the meds - that had me in tears after three attempts. After that the morphine and Valium kicked in and I dont remember anything!
> 
> After 20 mins sitting down and feeling sleepy and a bit off it, I was sent home. Feeling fine but suspect that might change once every things worn off =\
> 
> They got 11 eggs :) they're calling tomorrow morning to let me know how many fertilised, and then transfer will be thurs or Saturday. V excited!
> 
> Hope yours went well LoverB. I definitely could have made it on public transport as long as I moved quite slowly and had my DH there so hopefully you'll be fine!

OMG 11!!!!! FX'd they're all mature and fertilize well!


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> That's the assumption... But, I'm still worried that I won't have anything to transfer. I'm so nervous I could vomit. I'm incredibly worried about coming this far and not even getting to transfer. But, yes... It will be the 13th, hopefully. My EDD would be Dec 31! NYE baby! I would ADORE that!

I know! NYE!!! Hooray for a fun birthday and hooray for slipping it in before the end of the tax year LOL!

I kinda wanted a Christmas baby, and my expected due date would be 12/28... who knows! Well, I guess I should wait until I'm actually pregnant first to worry about that LOL!


----------



## Megg33k

Poppet323 said:


> EC all done! The worse bit was trying to get a needle in for the meds - that had me in tears after three attempts. After that the morphine and Valium kicked in and I dont remember anything!
> 
> After 20 mins sitting down and feeling sleepy and a bit off it, I was sent home. Feeling fine but suspect that might change once every things worn off =\
> 
> They got 11 eggs :) they're calling tomorrow morning to let me know how many fertilised, and then transfer will be thurs or Saturday. V excited!
> 
> Hope yours went well LoverB. I definitely could have made it on public transport as long as I moved quite slowly and had my DH there so hopefully you'll be fine!

Morphine? JEALOUS! All I got was the Valium! LOL

11 is amazing! CONGRATS!



Beau Geste said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> That's the assumption... But, I'm still worried that I won't have anything to transfer. I'm so nervous I could vomit. I'm incredibly worried about coming this far and not even getting to transfer. But, yes... It will be the 13th, hopefully. My EDD would be Dec 31! NYE baby! I would ADORE that!
> 
> I know! NYE!!! Hooray for a fun birthday and hooray for slipping it in before the end of the tax year LOL!
> 
> I kinda wanted a Christmas baby, and my expected due date would be 12/28... who knows! Well, I guess I should wait until I'm actually pregnant first to worry about that LOL!Click to expand...

Hey... The more inconvenient it is, the better the chances of it working out... That's my thinking, at least! C'mon Christmas babies!


----------



## Megg33k

I got the call this morning. 1 of my 2 eggs fertilized normally. So, I'm scheduled for 10:30am on Wed for ET. Let's just hope it keeps growing strong between now and then.


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> Morphine? JEALOUS! All I got was the Valium! LOL
> 
> 11 is amazing! CONGRATS!

It was quite a lot of fun! Burnt like anything going into the vein but then I remember saying half a sensible sentence before asking if the light on the ceiling was moving and then going off to lalaland!



Megg33k said:


> I got the call this morning. 1 of my 2 eggs fertilized normally. So, I'm scheduled for 10:30am on Wed for ET. Let's just hope it keeps growing strong between now and then.

Brilliant! That's a great result given you were worried you'd get cancelled :) FX'd for Wed!


----------



## Wallie

Megg33k said:


> I got the call this morning. 1 of my 2 eggs fertilized normally. So, I'm scheduled for 10:30am on Wed for ET. Let's just hope it keeps growing strong between now and then.

Hope it's a lucky one Megg, FX'd


----------



## Lainey27

Megg33k said:


> I got the call this morning. 1 of my 2 eggs fertilized normally. So, I'm scheduled for 10:30am on Wed for ET. Let's just hope it keeps growing strong between now and then.

Good luck Megg, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> I got the call this morning. 1 of my 2 eggs fertilized normally. So, I'm scheduled for 10:30am on Wed for ET. Let's just hope it keeps growing strong between now and then.

YES! It only takes 1!


----------



## LoverB

Hello. Got 24 eggs retrieve but only 21 are icsi able. Will know maybe tomorrow or wednesday how many will be fertilized. Public transportation was better. Though i could have drove home. Felt great after the retrieval. No pain at all. Hopely it will stay like this. Will return to work tomorow. Thursday will be tranfer day but any changes they will let me know :)


----------



## Kristin83

good luck megg!!


----------



## Megg33k

farewell911 said:


> I keep changing between feeling really positive about it and just wanting to get on with it, to unbelievably freaked out about the whole thing. When I'm feeling crappy, I just think our luck has been this bad so far, so it probably won't work for us and we'll end up childless, with like 20 cats and 20 dogs and smelling slightly of wee

You're too much like me for your own good! LOL I'm sorry you're feeling that way! :hugs:


----------



## Beau Geste

10 hours to PUPO!!!!! I'm nervous as all h3ll too.

All those "what ifs" running through my mind from it not taking to both eggs splitting and me being pregnant with quadruplets!

Ahhhhhhh! I just want it over with already LOL!


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> 10 hours to PUPO!!!!! I'm nervous as all h3ll too.
> 
> All those "what ifs" running through my mind from it not taking to both eggs splitting and me being pregnant with quadruplets!
> 
> Ahhhhhhh! I just want it over with already LOL!

I like to tell myself that 4 is better than 0. I don't know if that's true though! LOL

I'm sure it'll be perfect! Thinking of you!


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> Gah. Won't get any new updates about my embabies until I go in for my transfer. Boo!
> 
> I wanted to know how they were developing :( Oh well. It's going to be 3 looong days.




Beau Geste said:


> 10 hours to PUPO!!!!! I'm nervous as all h3ll too.
> 
> All those "what ifs" running through my mind from it not taking to both eggs splitting and me being pregnant with quadruplets!
> 
> Ahhhhhhh! I just want it over with already LOL!

I'd take any number over 0! GOOD LUCK! x


----------



## Poppet323

LoverB said:


> Hello. Got 24 eggs retrieve but only 21 are icsi able. Will know maybe tomorrow or wednesday how many will be fertilized. Public transportation was better. Though i could have drove home. Felt great after the retrieval. No pain at all. Hopely it will stay like this. Will return to work tomorow. Thursday will be tranfer day but any changes they will let me know :)

Great news LoverB :)


----------



## Poppet323

Just got a call to say 9 of the 11 have fertilised normally. Provisional ET on Thursday, otherwise Saturday. Sounds good... I think!


----------



## blondemop

hi!
Sounds like things are going well here! 
Beau-PUPO today!!!! hooray!
Megg-Hoping your embie grows perfectly!
Poppet and LoverB-great numbers! Congrats!

Update on me- I respected DHs wishes and didn't test all weekend long. The weekend was quite nice actually. Beautiful sunny weather. I tried to forget about things and just enjoy. Had a lot of AF type cramping all weekend. Enough to wake me from my sleep. Figured I had my answer there...
Had my hcg drawn yesterday and it was 1000!!!!! :bfp:
I am in total shock. I don't really remember what the nurse said after that. I emailed her to ask her to email me the rest of the instructions bc i literally started shaking and didn't hear a word she said :haha:
Now I keep having dreams that it is twins. This kinda freaks me out a little. but I'm sure we will manage. Did some research (of course) and read that a level of 1000 14 days post day 5 transfer is in the average range for single.
At this point I am really just shocked that it worked. It is still sinking in...


----------



## Poppet323

blondemop said:


> hi!
> Sounds like things are going well here!
> Beau-PUPO today!!!! hooray!
> Megg-Hoping your embie grows perfectly!
> Poppet and LoverB-great numbers! Congrats!
> 
> Update on me- I respected DHs wishes and didn't test all weekend long. The weekend was quite nice actually. Beautiful sunny weather. I tried to forget about things and just enjoy. Had a lot of AF type cramping all weekend. Enough to wake me from my sleep. Figured I had my answer there...
> Had my hcg drawn yesterday and it was 1000!!!!! :bfp:
> I am in total shock. I don't really remember what the nurse said after that. I emailed her to ask her to email me the rest of the instructions bc i literally started shaking and didn't hear a word she said :haha:
> Now I keep having dreams that it is twins. This kinda freaks me out a little. but I'm sure we will manage. Did some research (of course) and read that a level of 1000 14 days post day 5 transfer is in the average range for single.
> At this point I am really just shocked that it worked. It is still sinking in...

That's amazing news - congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Blondemop!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Wallie

Brilliant news Blondemop! Congratulations, brilliant news for you. So glad IVF worked.


----------



## Lainey27

Congratulations blondemop!:happydance::happydance: I am so pleased for you. 

AFM - i think i am headed for a bfn. Due to be tested at the hospital tomorrow - can't face doing a test myself. Was feeling quite positive until this morning - af type cramps on and off all day, plus bleeding - like af type bleeding when i've been to the loo - twice. I keep holding off going to the loo (like thats going to stop it) in case there is any more. I know its way too late for implantation bleeding. I'm just so devastated. :cry::cry:


----------



## Adanma

I was gone this weekend and monday was our recovery day lol! Saw a great concert. Anyway wow I missed a LOT! congrats blondemop! Fx for meg and beau! how exciting! lainey fx for you too.

AFM: appt thursday. start lupron next week I believe. Looking forward to getting my calendar and having coffee with meg if she is feeling up to it after transfer. 

Adanma


----------



## Beau Geste

Ok, update time! Sorry it's so long.... I'm really descriptive!

I'm HOME!!!!!

First, let me begin by saying that if I ever have to go through this again, I am taking the g-d train into the city, even if it takes longer. I swear I was almost killed about 5 times on the tollway in and out of Chicago! And I'm no grandma driver, either! 

People, as individuals, are awesome. People, as a collective, in cars barreling down the Eisenhower at 90+ mph weaving in and out of traffic, become a-holes.

Anyway, I'm back home, and much calmer now LOL! Really, the drive home was the worst. 

So I got there around 6:45am, and checked in. The center has a touchscreen monitor so you can check yourself in, and some creepy dude was hanging out in front of it trying to watch me check in. I had to move the monitor because we log in with our Social Security number. I think he was just confused as to how to log in, and may have been a patient for a different procedure, but ask, don't hawk!

Anyway, the nurse that helped me last week was working today, and he was so sweet. He met me in the lobby and led me to my recovery room to change into my gown and booties. The RE came in pretty much as soon as I was changed and explained how my embryos developed.

I had 2 Grade 3 (anything grade 3 and above he considers excellent), 2 grade 2, 2 grade 1, and one still in the morula stage. He was going to transfer the Grade 3s and let the others mature a bit longer before deciding which to freeze. Most likely I'll have at least 2 to freeze, but I'm not sure when I'll know for sure.

So after he discussed this with me, I was wheeled on into the OR, and positioned in full stirrups. They did a standard ultrasound (the traditional on-the-belly kind) to help guide the catheter.

I'm not going to lie, this was very painful. First, speculums always hurt me, so that was painful. Second, my bladder wasn't as full as they'd have liked, so there was more pressure from the outside to get a clear image. 

The RE swabbed my cervix with betadine and inserted the catheter guide. Yeah, that hurt even more - especially when coming in contact with my uterine walls. Because my bladder wasn't all the way full, they had a harder time imaging the catheter guide, so there was a lot of repositioning for about 5-10 minutes (seemed like forever), with extremely sharp, hard pain when it touched the uterine wall. Finally it was in a good place and the RE placed the catheter and transfered my 2 embabies! That part wasn't too painful.

Then the embryologist (also in the room) examined the catheter to make sure the embryos were released, they were, so the catheter, guide, and speculum were removed, respectively.

No pain or cramping once all the stuff was out, so that was a relief. The pain was mostly because of the bladder issue and the repositioning. I'm a little annoyed at my body b/c I drank a 16oz thing of tea an hour before, and whaddaya know, 30 mins after the procedure I have to pee like a race horse! Figures!

Anyway, I sat in a bed in the recovery room for about a half hour and then I was free to go. No restrictions on food or activity, but I'm going to take it easy and lounge in bed most of the morning, sit up for my lectures on the computer this afternoon, and make dinner, then lounge in bed some more LOL.

DH wasn't able to go with me because he had to work. Since this is a new job, and they were kind enough to give him the day off for the retrieval, he didn't want to push it. It was no problem, because there was no anesthesia. Except for the fact I was almost murderous on the drive home ;)

Anyway, now....... I wait! I'm still testing positive from my trigger, so this will kind of suck trying to figure out if I'm pregnant or not. I have to call the RE's office to schedule my beta now that I know we had some embies to transfer

Also, I felt just fine this morning before the procedure, so I think I'm pretty much healed from the retrieval. So for me, 5 days is key.

And that's it! Now, freak out stage 2 --> waiting for the first beta..... to be continued!


----------



## Adanma

yay beau! I'm with you about the crazy chicago drivers...

Adanma


----------



## Poppet323

Fab Beau! I had it in my head that ET wasn't painful, I thought I was done with pain after EC, so that's a blow! So PUPO :) when do you test? My dr told me 16 days after fertilisation (17 days after EC). Sounds hideously long!


----------



## Wallie

Poppet, ET is not sore, you're that concerned that you don't wee on yourself that you don't feel a thing :haha: Or I certainly did not.


----------



## Poppet323

Good to know!


----------



## LoverB

Hello All. Got a call today. Yesterday they retrieved 24 eggs 21 icsi-able then today they said 9 are fertilized. alittle nervousz i hope everything goes well with the embreyos. They will call me tomorrow to let me know what time i need to go in for the transfer. 
BFP for all of us.


----------



## Wallie

That's great that you have 9, excellent. FX'd for you.


----------



## Poppet323

Good news LoverB!


----------



## Megg33k

Adanma said:


> I was gone this weekend and monday was our recovery day lol! Saw a great concert. Anyway wow I missed a LOT! congrats blondemop! Fx for meg and beau! how exciting! lainey fx for you too.
> 
> AFM: appt thursday. start lupron next week I believe. Looking forward to getting my calendar and having coffee with meg if she is feeling up to it after transfer.
> 
> Adanma

Oh, I'll feel up to it! No worries! :) Its not that rough a process, I swear! LOL



Beau Geste said:


> Ok, update time! Sorry it's so long.... I'm really descriptive!
> 
> I'm HOME!!!!!
> 
> First, let me begin by saying that if I ever have to go through this again, I am taking the g-d train into the city, even if it takes longer. I swear I was almost killed about 5 times on the tollway in and out of Chicago! And I'm no grandma driver, either!
> 
> People, as individuals, are awesome. People, as a collective, in cars barreling down the Eisenhower at 90+ mph weaving in and out of traffic, become a-holes.
> 
> Anyway, I'm back home, and much calmer now LOL! Really, the drive home was the worst.
> 
> So I got there around 6:45am, and checked in. The center has a touchscreen monitor so you can check yourself in, and some creepy dude was hanging out in front of it trying to watch me check in. I had to move the monitor because we log in with our Social Security number. I think he was just confused as to how to log in, and may have been a patient for a different procedure, but ask, don't hawk!
> 
> Anyway, the nurse that helped me last week was working today, and he was so sweet. He met me in the lobby and led me to my recovery room to change into my gown and booties. The RE came in pretty much as soon as I was changed and explained how my embryos developed.
> 
> I had 2 Grade 3 (anything grade 3 and above he considers excellent), 2 grade 2, 2 grade 1, and one still in the morula stage. He was going to transfer the Grade 3s and let the others mature a bit longer before deciding which to freeze. Most likely I'll have at least 2 to freeze, but I'm not sure when I'll know for sure.
> 
> So after he discussed this with me, I was wheeled on into the OR, and positioned in full stirrups. They did a standard ultrasound (the traditional on-the-belly kind) to help guide the catheter.
> 
> I'm not going to lie, this was very painful. First, speculums always hurt me, so that was painful. Second, my bladder wasn't as full as they'd have liked, so there was more pressure from the outside to get a clear image.
> 
> The RE swabbed my cervix with betadine and inserted the catheter guide. Yeah, that hurt even more - especially when coming in contact with my uterine walls. Because my bladder wasn't all the way full, they had a harder time imaging the catheter guide, so there was a lot of repositioning for about 5-10 minutes (seemed like forever), with extremely sharp, hard pain when it touched the uterine wall. Finally it was in a good place and the RE placed the catheter and transfered my 2 embabies! That part wasn't too painful.
> 
> Then the embryologist (also in the room) examined the catheter to make sure the embryos were released, they were, so the catheter, guide, and speculum were removed, respectively.
> 
> No pain or cramping once all the stuff was out, so that was a relief. The pain was mostly because of the bladder issue and the repositioning. I'm a little annoyed at my body b/c I drank a 16oz thing of tea an hour before, and whaddaya know, 30 mins after the procedure I have to pee like a race horse! Figures!
> 
> Anyway, I sat in a bed in the recovery room for about a half hour and then I was free to go. No restrictions on food or activity, but I'm going to take it easy and lounge in bed most of the morning, sit up for my lectures on the computer this afternoon, and make dinner, then lounge in bed some more LOL.
> 
> DH wasn't able to go with me because he had to work. Since this is a new job, and they were kind enough to give him the day off for the retrieval, he didn't want to push it. It was no problem, because there was no anesthesia. Except for the fact I was almost murderous on the drive home ;)
> 
> Anyway, now....... I wait! I'm still testing positive from my trigger, so this will kind of suck trying to figure out if I'm pregnant or not. I have to call the RE's office to schedule my beta now that I know we had some embies to transfer
> 
> Also, I felt just fine this morning before the procedure, so I think I'm pretty much healed from the retrieval. So for me, 5 days is key.
> 
> And that's it! Now, freak out stage 2 --> waiting for the first beta..... to be continued!

Your ET sounds like my first ET. It was hideously uncomfortable due to repositioning a billion times. They had a clear view, but the speculum wasn't cooperating. And, the catheter missing my cervix was oboxious and ouchy! I guess my cervix had decided to point more downward that day than he was used to... so it was difficult, at best. It was a solid 15-20 minutes of pain for me. I was actually moaning with pain and all but had tears welling up in my eyes. It was a miserable experience. I'm hoping for better this time!



Poppet323 said:


> Fab Beau! I had it in my head that ET wasn't painful, I thought I was done with pain after EC, so that's a blow! So PUPO :) when do you test? My dr told me 16 days after fertilisation (17 days after EC). Sounds hideously long!

Depends! Some people have no trouble with ET. It SHOULDN'T be painful. But, mine was awful. Mine was actually significantly worse than EC for me. Yours might not be anywhere nearly that bad though. 

My betas are scheduled for 10 and 12 days post-transfer... 13 and 15dpo.



LoverB said:


> Hello All. Got a call today. Yesterday they retrieved 24 eggs 21 icsi-able then today they said 9 are fertilized. alittle nervousz i hope everything goes well with the embreyos. They will call me tomorrow to let me know what time i need to go in for the transfer.
> BFP for all of us.

9 is amazing! I'd be jumping for joy with 9! :)


----------



## andsowelaugh

Hi all, I'm very new to the board. I had 2 IVF's in 2007. The first IVF failed and resulted in two frosties. The second IVF worked and we now have 3 yr old twins. I was sure we were done. But we have been TTC naturally for 6 months and finally decided to use the frosties. 

I just started the BC pills on 4/8 and we start Lupron on 4/20. I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up but it is impossible not to. I keep reading about the low percentages for FET and right now, all I can pray is they survive the thaw.

Any success stories from FETs out there?


----------



## Megg33k

I've never had a FET cycle, but my cousin did 4 fresh cycles and 1 FET cycle... and 1 of her 2 children is from her only FET cycle. That's success as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## LoverB

Megg33k said:


> Adanma said:
> 
> 
> I was gone this weekend and monday was our recovery day lol! Saw a great concert. Anyway wow I missed a LOT! congrats blondemop! Fx for meg and beau! how exciting! lainey fx for you too.
> 
> AFM: appt thursday. start lupron next week I believe. Looking forward to getting my calendar and having coffee with meg if she is feeling up to it after transfer.
> 
> Adanma
> 
> Oh, I'll feel up to it! No worries! :) Its not that rough a process, I swear! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> Ok, update time! Sorry it's so long.... I'm really descriptive!
> 
> I'm HOME!!!!!
> 
> First, let me begin by saying that if I ever have to go through this again, I am taking the g-d train into the city, even if it takes longer. I swear I was almost killed about 5 times on the tollway in and out of Chicago! And I'm no grandma driver, either!
> 
> People, as individuals, are awesome. People, as a collective, in cars barreling down the Eisenhower at 90+ mph weaving in and out of traffic, become a-holes.
> 
> Anyway, I'm back home, and much calmer now LOL! Really, the drive home was the worst.
> 
> So I got there around 6:45am, and checked in. The center has a touchscreen monitor so you can check yourself in, and some creepy dude was hanging out in front of it trying to watch me check in. I had to move the monitor because we log in with our Social Security number. I think he was just confused as to how to log in, and may have been a patient for a different procedure, but ask, don't hawk!
> 
> Anyway, the nurse that helped me last week was working today, and he was so sweet. He met me in the lobby and led me to my recovery room to change into my gown and booties. The RE came in pretty much as soon as I was changed and explained how my embryos developed.
> 
> I had 2 Grade 3 (anything grade 3 and above he considers excellent), 2 grade 2, 2 grade 1, and one still in the morula stage. He was going to transfer the Grade 3s and let the others mature a bit longer before deciding which to freeze. Most likely I'll have at least 2 to freeze, but I'm not sure when I'll know for sure.
> 
> So after he discussed this with me, I was wheeled on into the OR, and positioned in full stirrups. They did a standard ultrasound (the traditional on-the-belly kind) to help guide the catheter.
> 
> I'm not going to lie, this was very painful. First, speculums always hurt me, so that was painful. Second, my bladder wasn't as full as they'd have liked, so there was more pressure from the outside to get a clear image.
> 
> The RE swabbed my cervix with betadine and inserted the catheter guide. Yeah, that hurt even more - especially when coming in contact with my uterine walls. Because my bladder wasn't all the way full, they had a harder time imaging the catheter guide, so there was a lot of repositioning for about 5-10 minutes (seemed like forever), with extremely sharp, hard pain when it touched the uterine wall. Finally it was in a good place and the RE placed the catheter and transfered my 2 embabies! That part wasn't too painful.
> 
> Then the embryologist (also in the room) examined the catheter to make sure the embryos were released, they were, so the catheter, guide, and speculum were removed, respectively.
> 
> No pain or cramping once all the stuff was out, so that was a relief. The pain was mostly because of the bladder issue and the repositioning. I'm a little annoyed at my body b/c I drank a 16oz thing of tea an hour before, and whaddaya know, 30 mins after the procedure I have to pee like a race horse! Figures!
> 
> Anyway, I sat in a bed in the recovery room for about a half hour and then I was free to go. No restrictions on food or activity, but I'm going to take it easy and lounge in bed most of the morning, sit up for my lectures on the computer this afternoon, and make dinner, then lounge in bed some more LOL.
> 
> DH wasn't able to go with me because he had to work. Since this is a new job, and they were kind enough to give him the day off for the retrieval, he didn't want to push it. It was no problem, because there was no anesthesia. Except for the fact I was almost murderous on the drive home ;)
> 
> Anyway, now....... I wait! I'm still testing positive from my trigger, so this will kind of suck trying to figure out if I'm pregnant or not. I have to call the RE's office to schedule my beta now that I know we had some embies to transfer
> 
> Also, I felt just fine this morning before the procedure, so I think I'm pretty much healed from the retrieval. So for me, 5 days is key.
> 
> And that's it! Now, freak out stage 2 --> waiting for the first beta..... to be continued!Click to expand...
> 
> Your ET sounds like my first ET. It was hideously uncomfortable due to repositioning a billion times. They had a clear view, but the speculum wasn't cooperating. And, the catheter missing my cervix was oboxious and ouchy! I guess my cervix had decided to point more downward that day than he was used to... so it was difficult, at best. It was a solid 15-20 minutes of pain for me. I was actually moaning with pain and all but had tears welling up in my eyes. It was a miserable experience. I'm hoping for better this time!
> 
> 
> 
> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> Fab Beau! I had it in my head that ET wasn't painful, I thought I was done with pain after EC, so that's a blow! So PUPO :) when do you test? My dr told me 16 days after fertilisation (17 days after EC). Sounds hideously long!Click to expand...
> 
> Depends! Some people have no trouble with ET. It SHOULDN'T be painful. But, mine was awful. Mine was actually significantly worse than EC for me. Yours might not be anywhere nearly that bad though.
> 
> My betas are scheduled for 10 and 12 days post-transfer... 13 and 15dpo.
> 
> 
> 
> LoverB said:
> 
> 
> Hello All. Got a call today. Yesterday they retrieved 24 eggs 21 icsi-able then today they said 9 are fertilized. alittle nervousz i hope everything goes well with the embreyos. They will call me tomorrow to let me know what time i need to go in for the transfer.
> BFP for all of us.Click to expand...
> 
> 9 is amazing! I'd be jumping for joy with 9! :)Click to expand...


Hoping all 9 of them on day 3 will be all good. alittle nervous. and will have something to transfer. what do you guys think? i don't know what I'm trying to say but I hope this will be successful.


----------



## Wallie

andsowelaugh said:


> Hi all, I'm very new to the board. I had 2 IVF's in 2007. The first IVF failed and resulted in two frosties. The second IVF worked and we now have 3 yr old twins. I was sure we were done. But we have been TTC naturally for 6 months and finally decided to use the frosties.
> 
> I just started the BC pills on 4/8 and we start Lupron on 4/20. I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up but it is impossible not to. I keep reading about the low percentages for FET and right now, all I can pray is they survive the thaw.
> 
> Any success stories from FETs out there?

Inky on this forum recently had FET, a natural cycle, and it worked. :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... Doodar also did a natural FET that worked. It sadly ended in MC, but not because it was FET... its a separate issue.


----------



## Megg33k

Less than 1 hour to PUPO! :shock:


----------



## Beau Geste

Poppet323 said:


> Fab Beau! I had it in my head that ET wasn't painful, I thought I was done with pain after EC, so that's a blow! So PUPO :) when do you test? My dr told me 16 days after fertilisation (17 days after EC). Sounds hideously long!

Official beta is Tuesday next week (2 weeks from trigger). I thought it sounded rather soon, but whatevs :)



megg33k said:

> Your ET sounds like my first ET. It was hideously uncomfortable due to repositioning a billion times. They had a clear view, but the speculum wasn't cooperating. And, the catheter missing my cervix was oboxious and ouchy! I guess my cervix had decided to point more downward that day than he was used to... so it was difficult, at best. It was a solid 15-20 minutes of pain for me. I was actually moaning with pain and all but had tears welling up in my eyes. It was a miserable experience. I'm hoping for better this time!

Yeah, I don't think it's supposed to be THAT painful. My stupid bladder wasn't full --> lesson learned!







LoverB said:


> Hello All. Got a call today. Yesterday they retrieved 24 eggs 21 icsi-able then today they said 9 are fertilized. alittle nervousz i hope everything goes well with the embreyos. They will call me tomorrow to let me know what time i need to go in for the transfer.
> BFP for all of us.

congrats! 9 is great!



Megg33k said:


> Less than 1 hour to PUPO! :shock:

Woooo!


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> Less than 1 hour to PUPO! :shock:

Fab!!


----------



## Megg33k

PUPO!!! My gladder wasn't nearly full... but they had no trouble. Strange! This time was completely painless (except having that damned speculum put in). He got through my cervix first try this time too! It was VERY quick! I'll be posting pics of my embie both before and after transfer in my journal. It was an 8-cell, Grade 2. No reason for me not to be hopeful!


----------



## Adanma

great news loverb and awesome meg! going to check out the journal now!

Adanma


----------



## AmorBebe

It's been awhile since my last post. I'm completely out of the loop! 

We have decided to move forward with the IVF procedure, however the doctor said that ICSI is the best option for us, do to low motility. So, I had my OH exam on Monday. Surprisingly, it was one of the most painful things I've ever experienced in my life. I thought it was a relatively simple procedure, however the doctor had difficulty with the camera fitting in my cervix and then tried dilating my cervix to see if the camera would fit, but it did not work. He was able to get the information needed by ultrasound, which is good. However, following the procedure the doctor and nurse required me to put a cool rag on my head and be monitored for a bit before letting me go, fearing I was going to faint.

I'm just waiting now to find out which injectable meds they are going to prescribe me & when to start. I'm starting to feel very nervous about the entire thing again. I guess I will just wait for that phone call with my directions on what to do next. What an emotionally & psychically taxing process!

Good luck to all of you on your journeys!!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Amor!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Megg33k said:


> PUPO!!! My gladder wasn't nearly full... but they had no trouble. Strange! This time was completely painless (except having that damned speculum put in). He got through my cervix first try this time too! It was VERY quick! I'll be posting pics of my embie both before and after transfer in my journal. It was an 8-cell, Grade 2. No reason for me not to be hopeful!

That's excellent news Megg, I was watching to see if you were pupo yet and now you are. Yes, be hopeful. Best thing for it. FX'd for you. :hugs:


----------



## AmorBebe

Megg33k said:


> Good luck, Amor!!! :hugs:

Thanks Megg33k! A big congrats to you, fingers crossed for you! :happydance:


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> PUPO!!! My gladder wasn't nearly full... but they had no trouble. Strange! This time was completely painless (except having that damned speculum put in). He got through my cervix first try this time too! It was VERY quick! I'll be posting pics of my embie both before and after transfer in my journal. It was an 8-cell, Grade 2. No reason for me not to be hopeful!

Fantastic! Roll on beta! I have transfer tomorrow (I think - might hear that I should wait to day 5 for ET) so hopefully PUPO soon :)


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Good luck, Poppet! I was leary of a 3-day first, because I had it in my head that only 5-day transfers worked... but its not true at all. I don't know where I'd gotten that info. My 3-day worked fine last time!


----------



## Lainey27

Hi everyone, its a definite bfn for me - confirmed yesterday by the hospital. Because i was bleeding on Tuesday i kind of knew anyway. We are just heartbroken. :cry::cry::cry:. No real explanation either - i responded really well to the drugs, i had good eggs and had 2 grade 1 embies put back. We have a review appointment on May 17th to see if they will change anything for the next go - although at this point in time, the thought of going through this again is devastating. 

Good luck to the pupo ladies - i wish you all the best. :hugs:


----------



## Poppet323

So sorry to hear that Lainey. X


----------



## Poppet323

Just spoken to my embryologist and have 7 embies grade 1 or 2 so am going for a day 5 transfer. FXed for Saturday :)


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry, Lainey! :hugs:

That's great, Poppet! :yipee:


----------



## Beau Geste

Lainey, I am so, so sorry :(

And Poppet - so lucky!!!! :)

Today I'm 2dp5dt (so weird writing that out) and I'm starting to freak out over my neurotic negativity. My mind is racing with doubt and concern even though I want this more than anything!

Someone slap me!


----------



## Poppet323

Here's a virtual slap! What's to be negative about?? I'm so excited to be able to write that soon too (although I did have a bit of a wobble earlier as I'm all bloated - progesterone? - and suddenly panicked that I might have 9 months of this! Had to remind myself that this is exactly what I want!!) I don't know how I'm going to get through the 2ww!

Hey, question Beau - my embryologist said grading is 1 to 4, but in your earlier post you said you had 1s, 2s, and 3s, and they transferred the 3s... Are there different grading systems? Or have I misunderstood? (I was on a train whilst discussing it with the hospital!)

Good luck with the wait!


----------



## Beau Geste

Thanks Poppet :) I think I'm just so used to BFNs that I fear the worst!

The grading for my embryos are specific to blastocyst stage (day 5 transfers). There is a different grading system for 8-cell embryos (day 3 transfers), which is what yours is (1 being the best).

It's confusing!


----------



## Poppet323

Aaah! So I should expect to get new grades when I go in on saturday, and then the higher the number the better? They don't make this easy, do they?


----------



## Beau Geste

Poppet323 said:


> Aaah! So I should expect to get new grades when I go in on saturday, and then the higher the number the better? They don't make this easy, do they?

Honestly, I'm not sure. I know when it comes to different cancers, UK and European docs can have different grading/staging systems than US/Canada docs. 

So just go by what they tell you! :)


----------



## Megg33k

It is confusing... But I didn't realize that it changed at blastie stage. That's good to know. So, my clinic isn't weird by grading 1-5 with 1 being the best... That's just normal for embie stage?


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> It is confusing... But I didn't realize that it changed at blastie stage. That's good to know. So, my clinic isn't weird by grading 1-5 with 1 being the best... That's just normal for embie stage?

Yep from what I understand. But there are also clinics who do the 1-5 with 5 being best for 8-cell stages too. 

I think it just depends on your fertility specialist and their school of training. There are several grading systems, but no consensus on which is best.


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> It is confusing... But I didn't realize that it changed at blastie stage. That's good to know. So, my clinic isn't weird by grading 1-5 with 1 being the best... That's just normal for embie stage?
> 
> Yep from what I understand. But there are also clinics who do the 1-5 with 5 being best for 8-cell stages too.
> 
> I think it just depends on your fertility specialist and their school of training. There are several grading systems, but no consensus on which is best.Click to expand...

My clinic does 1-4 for 3 day, with one being the best, but a bit of research online showed some clinics reverse the scale (although they suggested it was the exception, not the norm). Haven't spoken to my clinic re: day 5 grading yet, but online I can only find info that they grade 1-6, with six being the best.

I'll let you know what they say on sat!


----------



## LoverB

So nervous. Today is my 3 day transfer. Drinking alot of water and I feel like im about to vomit lol with all this water im drinking. Really hope the embryos are all good quality. Fx's.


----------



## Poppet323

LoverB said:


> So nervous. Today is my 3 day transfer. Drinking alot of water and I feel like im about to vomit lol with all this water im drinking. Really hope the embryos are all good quality. Fx's.

Good luck!


----------



## LoverB

Still waiting for them to call my name. Geez hope still bladder will not explode lol. I never drank so much water in my life lol


----------



## FrauHill

I don't really have time to introduce myself at the moment...but I will be sure to come back and do that. I have been lurking for quite some time. I have something that I found on line pertaining to grading embryos and I thought it might be useful. They won't let me post the link because I have not had 10 posts yet so I will just copy and paste the important parts.

The following is an approximate timetable of events for IVF:
Day 0 Egg retrieval
Sperm collection and preparation
Insemination
Day 1 Check eggs for fertilization (the presence of two pronuclei or PN's)
Day 2 Embryos at the 4-cell or more stage of development
Day 3 Embryos at the 8-cell or more stage of development
Day 4 Embryos at the compacted morula (16-32 cell) stage
Day 5 Embryos at the blastocyst stage of development 

You can ask the Lab Director (or physician) to give you progress reports on the development of your embryos. Critical points in development are (1) fertilization, (2) 4 to 8 cell stage and (3) morula to blastocyst stage.

Numeric grading systems for multicell embryos usually have 4 levels:

Grade 1: even cell division, no fragmentation
Grade 2: even cell division, small fragmentation
Grade 3: uneven cell division, moderate fragmentation
Grade 4: uneven cell division, excessive fragmentation

Blastocysts are graded differently with a number and two letters.

The number refers to the degree of expansion of the blastocyst (1 is the least expanded, 6 is the most expanded). The first letter (A,B, or C) refers to the quality of the inner cell mass (the part of the blastocyst that is going to be the baby) and the second letter (A, B, or C) refers to the quality of the trophectoderm (the part of the blastocyst that is going to be the placenta).

Multicell embryos that recieve grade 1 or 2 often develop to the blastocyst stage, those receiving grade 3 or 4 rarely develop to the blastocyst stage. Sometimes the laboratory uses the reversed scale where a grade 4 embryo is equivalent to a grade 1 embryo on the above scale. Check with your lab.

It is unusual to be allowed to go into the IVF laboratory to view your embryos in person since the lab is a sterile room like an operating room. Special clothes, hats, gloves, shoe covers etc., are required. These are not usually supplied to the patients, just lab personnel. You can, however, ask for a picture of your embryos as many labs document the embryo development with photographs or video images. Ask the Lab Director what the policy is. When you see the picture, ask for an interpretation, embryo stage, grades etc. 

I hope this is helpful!


----------



## LoverB

hello. the ET wasn't bad. I didn't feel any pain at all. when the nurse called my name i asked her if i can use the restroom. she said ok but only count to 10 then stop the pee lol. the emberyolist came to talk to me and he was asking for my husband and advised him he wasn't able to accompany me. the embroyolist was so excited to tell my husband the news. they transfered 2 embreyos. grade 1 as excellent and grade 2. so wish me luck . blood test is in two weeks.


----------



## Megg33k

LoverB said:


> So nervous. Today is my 3 day transfer. Drinking alot of water and I feel like im about to vomit lol with all this water im drinking. Really hope the embryos are all good quality. Fx's.

I wasn't in a water mood that morning... and I usually love it. That's just how it goes! LOL 



FrauHill said:


> I don't really have time to introduce myself at the moment...but I will be sure to come back and do that. I have been lurking for quite some time. I have something that I found on line pertaining to grading embryos and I thought it might be useful. They won't let me post the link because I have not had 10 posts yet so I will just copy and paste the important parts.
> 
> The following is an approximate timetable of events for IVF:
> Day 0 Egg retrieval
> Sperm collection and preparation
> Insemination
> Day 1 Check eggs for fertilization (the presence of two pronuclei or PN's)
> Day 2 Embryos at the 4-cell or more stage of development
> Day 3 Embryos at the 8-cell or more stage of development
> Day 4 Embryos at the compacted morula (16-32 cell) stage
> Day 5 Embryos at the blastocyst stage of development
> 
> You can ask the Lab Director (or physician) to give you progress reports on the development of your embryos. Critical points in development are (1) fertilization, (2) 4 to 8 cell stage and (3) morula to blastocyst stage.
> 
> Numeric grading systems for multicell embryos usually have 4 levels:
> 
> Grade 1: even cell division, no fragmentation
> Grade 2: even cell division, small fragmentation
> Grade 3: uneven cell division, moderate fragmentation
> Grade 4: uneven cell division, excessive fragmentation
> 
> Blastocysts are graded differently with a number and two letters.
> 
> The number refers to the degree of expansion of the blastocyst (1 is the least expanded, 6 is the most expanded). The first letter (A,B, or C) refers to the quality of the inner cell mass (the part of the blastocyst that is going to be the baby) and the second letter (A, B, or C) refers to the quality of the trophectoderm (the part of the blastocyst that is going to be the placenta).
> 
> Multicell embryos that recieve grade 1 or 2 often develop to the blastocyst stage, those receiving grade 3 or 4 rarely develop to the blastocyst stage. Sometimes the laboratory uses the reversed scale where a grade 4 embryo is equivalent to a grade 1 embryo on the above scale. Check with your lab.
> 
> It is unusual to be allowed to go into the IVF laboratory to view your embryos in person since the lab is a sterile room like an operating room. Special clothes, hats, gloves, shoe covers etc., are required. These are not usually supplied to the patients, just lab personnel. You can, however, ask for a picture of your embryos as many labs document the embryo development with photographs or video images. Ask the Lab Director what the policy is. When you see the picture, ask for an interpretation, embryo stage, grades etc.
> 
> I hope this is helpful!

Fantastic info! :) Thank you!!!



LoverB said:


> hello. the ET wasn't bad. I didn't feel any pain at all. when the nurse called my name i asked her if i can use the restroom. she said ok but only count to 10 then stop the pee lol. the emberyolist came to talk to me and he was asking for my husband and advised him he wasn't able to accompany me. the embroyolist was so excited to tell my husband the news. they transfered 2 embreyos. grade 1 as excellent and grade 2. so wish me luck . blood test is in two weeks.

I can't believe they didn't let your OH go with you! Mine was up by my head the whole time. It feels less like he's not a part of it that way, for me. Very exciting that you got 2 transfered (grade 1 and 2). That's what I had the first time and it did work! Good luck!!!


----------



## Megg33k

To go along with the grading and whatnot... I wanted to share something. I met a girl last cycle I did at my clinic. She was 1 day behind me. She got 7 eggs, 6 mature, only 3 fertilized and only 1 made it day 3. The others had arrested. The embryo that made it was the WORST graded quality that they give! But, she's 20 weeks with a perfect baby girl right now. So, no matter what they tell you... There's really never reason to lose hope! You'd never know that her baby almost didn't happen due to all those things stacked against them.


----------



## blondemop

Beau Geste said:


> Today I'm 2dp5dt (so weird writing that out) and I'm starting to freak out over my neurotic negativity. My mind is racing with doubt and concern even though I want this more than anything!
> 
> Someone slap me!

Along with everyone else's words of encouragement, I just wanted to add that I was not exactly miss positive through the whole process. Quite the opposite actually. In fact, I almost did not do my progesterone suppository the morning of my test because I was so sure it was going to be negative. So don't worry much about the negative feelings. Hang in there!


----------



## Megg33k

I absolutely knew that my betas would be negative... and then it was 95. You have no idea how certain I was that it hadn't worked. No worries!


----------



## MrsJPC

Hi ladies, I am back after trying to take a break from all this. As if anyone really can. 

I went for my baseline scan yesterday and due to sheduling, I start stimming on Monday. I am currently just injecting with suprecur every evening. 

Egg collection, if things go to plan this time, should be on April 29th. The royal wedding, so thanks to Wills and Kate, I wont have to take that day as leave!

I am feeling very blue and am convinced it is not going to work. Work is very manic, every other person is pregnant and I am feeling very sorry for myself. 

Good luck to the PUPOs I have been reading your updates. And hello to the newbies. 

Anyone else at this stage? 

Why is this so hard. Roll on the weekend at least

x x x


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi everyone, can i come and live here with you guys for a bit? Had 1st icsi appt yesterday and have booked in to have a scan on 5th May and hopefully start downregging then! I'm really excited but kind of nervous about it all!! I'm just focusing on the fact that this is the start of a new chapter and hopefully our fairytale!!x


----------



## Beau Geste

Hanging in there at 3dp5dt today. I had some serious cramping in the middle of the night last night. Not as bad as AF (I get terrible AF cramps), but enough to wake me up.

And that's it for symptoms. I POAS this AM because I'm still trying to get rid of my trigger. I had a very very faint BFP so I think that will be the end of it. According to math, it should be nearly out of my system tomorrow, or at least at levels undetectable to the HPTs I have.

I still can't help but be on pins and needles!


----------



## dreamofabean

OOooh fxed for you hun! I bet you are going crazy at the moment!!x


----------



## Poppet323

MrsJPC said:


> Hi ladies, I am back after trying to take a break from all this. As if anyone really can.
> 
> I went for my baseline scan yesterday and due to sheduling, I start stimming on Monday. I am currently just injecting with suprecur every evening.
> 
> Egg collection, if things go to plan this time, should be on April 29th. The royal wedding, so thanks to Wills and Kate, I wont have to take that day as leave!
> 
> I am feeling very blue and am convinced it is not going to work. Work is very manic, every other person is pregnant and I am feeling very sorry for myself.
> 
> Good luck to the PUPOs I have been reading your updates. And hello to the newbies.
> 
> Anyone else at this stage?
> 
> Why is this so hard. Roll on the weekend at least
> 
> x x x

I'm feeling very positive after my acupuncture session followed by a micro-shopping session for some colourful summer sandals! Hopefully some of it will rub off on you :)

My biggest challenge has been getting stressed at work and everyone at work getting pregnant too! I actually feel better for being on my cycle, feels like I'm taking action :)


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> Hanging in there at 3dp5dt today. I had some serious cramping in the middle of the night last night. Not as bad as AF (I get terrible AF cramps), but enough to wake me up.
> 
> And that's it for symptoms. I POAS this AM because I'm still trying to get rid of my trigger. I had a very very faint BFP so I think that will be the end of it. According to math, it should be nearly out of my system tomorrow, or at least at levels undetectable to the HPTs I have.
> 
> I still can't help but be on pins and needles!

Everything crossed! I had read online that the trigger could cause a false positive until day 14 so I POAS yesterday (4 days after egg collection, 6 days after trigger) and got a negative. Does that seem right? Maybe I should POAS again tomorrow to check? Are you using early response tests or normal?

SO excited about ET tomorrow :)


----------



## Poppet323

dreamofabean said:


> Hi everyone, can i come and live here with you guys for a bit? Had 1st icsi appt yesterday and have booked in to have a scan on 5th May and hopefully start downregging then! I'm really excited but kind of nervous about it all!! I'm just focusing on the fact that this is the start of a new chapter and hopefully our fairytale!!x

Loving your username! My hubbie's nickname for me is 'bean' so I'm also dreaming of a baby bean :)


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks :) I dream of a bean often, waking up sucks!! ;)


----------



## Megg33k

Dreamy!!!!!!!! :hugs: Love seeing you here!

Can't wait for your BFN followed by BFP, Meg! :yipee:

Holding out hope for a great cycle for you, MrsJPC! :thumbup:


----------



## Beau Geste

Poppet323 said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> Hanging in there at 3dp5dt today. I had some serious cramping in the middle of the night last night. Not as bad as AF (I get terrible AF cramps), but enough to wake me up.
> 
> And that's it for symptoms. I POAS this AM because I'm still trying to get rid of my trigger. I had a very very faint BFP so I think that will be the end of it. According to math, it should be nearly out of my system tomorrow, or at least at levels undetectable to the HPTs I have.
> 
> I still can't help but be on pins and needles!
> 
> Everything crossed! I had read online that the trigger could cause a false positive until day 14 so I POAS yesterday (4 days after egg collection, 6 days after trigger) and got a negative. Does that seem right? Maybe I should POAS again tomorrow to check? Are you using early response tests or normal?
> 
> SO excited about ET tomorrow :)Click to expand...

I'm using Wondfo strips. Yup, it all depends on how fast your body metabolizes hCG. Typically the half-life is 23-24h, so for me, my calculations have me at a level just barely detectable and should be below detection tomorrow. Ideally.

I think I might skip testing tomorrow and wait for Sunday just to be sure.


----------



## Beau Geste

I really wish my RE's office would get back to me with news about my other 5 embies!!!! I emailed Wed and he said he should hear back from the lab in a couple of days. Well, it's been a couple days!

So I put in a call to the office and waiting for a nurse to call me back. That was 2h ago, I think they forgot. So, I'll wait the weekend and if I don't hear anything will email/call again.

I realize it's business as usual for them, but for goodness' sake these are my BABIES, not to mention the $$ I paid for them. Grrrr...

I have a headache.

This whole 2WW sucks. I have final exams on Monday and should be studying, instead I'm obsessing over whether this pregnancy will take and how my embabies are doing. I suck.


----------



## Beau Geste

Oooh..... Project Runway marathon. And it's the season Christian Siriano won, so it's a good one. I think I'm going to curl up with my study stuff on the bed and watch the rest of the day!


----------



## Poppet323

What are you studying?


----------



## Beau Geste

Poppet323 said:


> What are you studying?

medicine, aka "how to drive yourself mad in 4 years or less."


----------



## Poppet323

Oooh, good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

<3 Christian Siriano!!! Enjoy!

I hope they get back to you soon about the embabies! My clinic never called first cycle. I just got a letter a couple weeks later telling me "nope, sorry" basically! :(


----------



## Beau Geste

I just got the call. One was frozen.

I'm floored. I thought there would be more. I cried after hanging up the phone. This pregnancy has to take.

I don't want to go through this again :(


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> I just got the call. One was frozen.
> 
> I'm floored. I thought there would be more. I cried after hanging up the phone. This pregnancy has to take.
> 
> I don't want to go through this again :(

I know the feeling, sweetheart! 2 rounds, and I still have no backup. Making me tear up just thinking of how I know you must feel! :hugs: I'm around if you need a chat!


----------



## blondemop

Beau Geste said:


> I just got the call. One was frozen.
> 
> I'm floored. I thought there would be more. I cried after hanging up the phone. This pregnancy has to take.
> 
> I don't want to go through this again :(

I felt the same way when I started at 11 and ended up with none to freeze. Obviously, I'm thrilled with my outcome, but honestly, the thought has crossed my mind that I will have to go through this all again someday.
Oh! also I wanted to add that my only symptom was (and still is) waves of severe AF like cramping. I really hope it means the same for you! Good luck on your finals! What year are you?


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> I just got the call. One was frozen.
> 
> I'm floored. I thought there would be more. I cried after hanging up the phone. This pregnancy has to take.
> 
> I don't want to go through this again :(

It only takes 1!

Off for ET in an hour... Eek!


----------



## Quaver

Hi, I would like to join please:wave: 
I'm starting my first ICSI this cycle:flower: 

I'm on short protocol (being more, ehm, mature:haha:), and have started Follistim/Puregon 250iu and Buserelin 20u from CD2.

No side effects so far:happydance:
I have a scan Tuesday.


Poppet323 said:


> Off for ET in an hour... Eek!

Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## Poppet323

blondemop said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> I just got the call. One was frozen.
> 
> I'm floored. I thought there would be more. I cried after hanging up the phone. This pregnancy has to take.
> 
> I don't want to go through this again :(
> 
> I felt the same way when I started at 11 and ended up with none to freeze. Obviously, I'm thrilled with my outcome, but honestly, the thought has crossed my mind that I will have to go through this all again someday.
> Oh! also I wanted to add that my only symptom was (and still is) waves of severe AF like cramping. I really hope it means the same for you! Good luck on your finals! What year are you?Click to expand...

Had my ET; also started with 11, also ended with none to freeze. Trying not to be too superstitious, but hoping that means I'm following your lead, Blondemop!

ET was fine. I wouldn't say 'fun', but I'm kinda getting used to ignoring any procedures going on from the waist down! I have 1 x grade 4BB blastocyst transferred so officially PUPO! They explained the grading and this seems ok. AA is best but apparently they see plenty of success from this grade. 

Crossing bloody everything!! I'm the least patient person ever so not sure how I'm going to get through the next 9 days!!


----------



## dreamofabean

Oooh good luck all you PUPO girls!!x


----------



## Quaver

Poppet323 said:


> Crossing bloody everything!! I'm the least patient person ever so not sure how I'm going to get through the next 9 days!!

PUPO! :yipee:


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Hi, I would like to join please:wave:
> I'm starting my first ICSI this cycle:flower:
> 
> I'm on short protocol (being more, ehm, mature:haha:), and have started Follistim/Puregon 250iu and Buserelin 20u from CD2.
> 
> No side effects so far:happydance:
> I have a scan Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> Off for ET in an hour... Eek!
> 
> Good luck!:happydance:Click to expand...

Good to see you here! So many more familiar faces than there were before! :hugs:



Poppet323 said:


> blondemop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> I just got the call. One was frozen.
> 
> I'm floored. I thought there would be more. I cried after hanging up the phone. This pregnancy has to take.
> 
> I don't want to go through this again :(
> 
> I felt the same way when I started at 11 and ended up with none to freeze. Obviously, I'm thrilled with my outcome, but honestly, the thought has crossed my mind that I will have to go through this all again someday.
> Oh! also I wanted to add that my only symptom was (and still is) waves of severe AF like cramping. I really hope it means the same for you! Good luck on your finals! What year are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Had my ET; also started with 11, also ended with none to freeze. Trying not to be too superstitious, but hoping that means I'm following your lead, Blondemop!
> 
> ET was fine. I wouldn't say 'fun', but I'm kinda getting used to ignoring any procedures going on from the waist down! I have 1 x grade 4BB blastocyst transferred so officially PUPO! They explained the grading and this seems ok. AA is best but apparently they see plenty of success from this grade.
> 
> Crossing bloody everything!! I'm the least patient person ever so not sure how I'm going to get through the next 9 days!!Click to expand...

CONGRATS!!! :hugs:


----------



## Beau Geste

blondemop said:


> What year are you?

Thanks :) I hope that's a good sign for me. I don't feel pregnant, but I don't "not" feel pregnant. Hard to explain, but every cycle when it came time for a beta, I just knew I wasn't pregnant. 

I'm finishing my 2nd year, moving on to my 3rd.

Hi Quaver! Welcome!

Welcome to PUPO world, Poppet!


----------



## Quaver

Hi* Megg33k* & *Beau Geste*, seems I've followed you from the IUI thread:oops:

I have million questions about ICSI, as my clinic didn't tell me anything, and was pretty busy the past month, and haven't found the right online resources yet:shrug:

Why is E2 level important, and is it calculated in pg/ml or pmol/L ?
I've had my Day 1 blood test and my E2 was 37.0 pmol/L or 10.06 pg/mL.
Bearing in mind I'm older and had no down regging, was that bad?

Thanks for your honesty:flower:


----------



## LoverB

saw this online. just thought i'll share this



What Happens After an Embryo Transfer?
Once you complete your embryo transfer, you will have approximately 1½ weeks to wait before a pregnancy can be detected. The following tables outline an approximate timeline for what happens during a successful pregnancy after a 3-day transfer (3dt) and a 5-day transfer (5dt).

3-Day Transfer
Days Past 
Transfer (DPT)	*Embryo Development
*One	The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
*Two	The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
*Three	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell*
*Four	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
*Five	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation*
*Six	Implantation continues
*Seven Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop*
*Eight Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream*
*Nine Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted*
*Ten Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted**
*Eleven	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy*
*


----------



## LoverB

5-Day Transfer
Days Past 
Transfer (DPT)	Embryo Development
One	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four	Implantation continues
Five	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Hi* Megg33k* & *Beau Geste*, seems I've followed you from the IUI thread:oops:
> 
> I have million questions about ICSI, as my clinic didn't tell me anything, and was pretty busy the past month, and haven't found the right online resources yet:shrug:
> 
> Why is E2 level important, and is it calculated in pg/ml or pmol/L ?
> I've had my Day 1 blood test and my E2 was 37.0 pmol/L or 10.06 pg/mL.
> Bearing in mind I'm older and had no down regging, was that bad?
> 
> Thanks for your honesty:flower:

I think I'm used to seeing it in pmol/L. The 37 is great. That would indicate to me that you don't need down regging to start stimming... Mine, after down regging, was 34 and considered great. 

Its important now to verify that you don't have any ovarian cysts that are hanging about pumping out E2. It will be important later to try and help determine how many mature eggs you may have, as it will be put out by your follicles.


----------



## Megg33k

Meg - I felt that way at my first beta, sort of. I always new that past betas would be negative. But, I didn't know what that one would say. Maybe it is a good sign!

Lover - Great info! Thank you!!!


----------



## Wallie

MrsJPC said:


> Hi ladies, I am back after trying to take a break from all this. As if anyone really can.
> 
> I went for my baseline scan yesterday and due to sheduling, I start stimming on Monday. I am currently just injecting with suprecur every evening.
> 
> Egg collection, if things go to plan this time, should be on April 29th. The royal wedding, so thanks to Wills and Kate, I wont have to take that day as leave!
> 
> I am feeling very blue and am convinced it is not going to work. Work is very manic, every other person is pregnant and I am feeling very sorry for myself.
> 
> Good luck to the PUPOs I have been reading your updates. And hello to the newbies.
> 
> Anyone else at this stage?
> 
> Why is this so hard. Roll on the weekend at least
> 
> x x x

Glad to see you back and IVF in progress again. Sorry you're still feeling poo about the whole process. FX'd it works.


----------



## Wallie

Poppet great news about being PUPO, good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

Got my post-trigger BFN just now. Very proud of my wee! LOL


----------



## LoverB

Megg33k said:


> Got my post-trigger BFN just now. Very proud of my wee! LOL



Soon it will be BFP


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> Got my post-trigger BFN just now. Very proud of my wee! LOL

:thumbup:

I'm a bit worried that you and Beau both triggered a couple of days before me and I got a BFN days ago. I was using a cheap cardboard stick, maybe I should use a proper clearblue one? (at great expense!)


----------



## Wallie

It took 8 days for it to come out of my system. Everyone is different and depends on the dosage.


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> Got my post-trigger BFN just now. Very proud of my wee! LOL

I finally tested out mine too. 

I have no idea when these kiddos are supposed to give me a BFP though :/


----------



## blondemop

Poppet- hooray! I also had a 4 blasto transferred, and a 2. They did not give me the letters though. Something stuck! Maybe both! - So I really hope it works for you too!

Beau- so you will be starting rotations this summer right? That's exciting! You finally get to get your head out of the books for a little bit...or at least your butt out of the lecture chair! I am a PA and I work at one of the big hospitals in the city. 

Megg- i'm hoping your BFN turns into another BFP soon!

Welcome Quaver and MrsJ!


----------



## Megg33k

Poppet323 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Got my post-trigger BFN just now. Very proud of my wee! LOL
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I'm a bit worried that you and Beau both triggered a couple of days before me and I got a BFN days ago. I was using a cheap cardboard stick, maybe I should use a proper clearblue one? (at great expense!)Click to expand...

I could have tested BFN days ago on a $Tree test. I only use FRER to test it out. Cheap tests aren't necessarily sensitive enough to tell you its really gone.



Beau Geste said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Got my post-trigger BFN just now. Very proud of my wee! LOL
> 
> I finally tested out mine too.
> 
> I have no idea when these kiddos are supposed to give me a BFP though :/Click to expand...

I'd say within the next few days. 11-14dpo probably. Depends! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Super crampy today. That's got to be good, right? Its too early to be bad... RIGHT?


----------



## blondemop

Right!


----------



## Beau Geste

blondemop said:


> Beau- so you will be starting rotations this summer right? That's exciting! You finally get to get your head out of the books for a little bit...or at least your butt out of the lecture chair! I am a PA and I work at one of the big hospitals in the city.
> !

Yup, July 5! I'm really happy to get back into the clinical world. I was a speech therapist for 10 years before going back to school, and I miss the patient interaction a LOT.



Megg33k said:


> I'd say within the next few days. 11-14dpo probably. Depends! :)

I sure hope so. I suck at being patient. I do feel different though. Not quite pregnant but not quite "not pregnant". IDK. We'll see.


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> blondemop said:
> 
> 
> Beau- so you will be starting rotations this summer right? That's exciting! You finally get to get your head out of the books for a little bit...or at least your butt out of the lecture chair! I am a PA and I work at one of the big hospitals in the city.
> !
> 
> Yup, July 5! I'm really happy to get back into the clinical world. I was a speech therapist for 10 years before going back to school, and I miss the patient interaction a LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'd say within the next few days. 11-14dpo probably. Depends! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so. I suck at being patient. I do feel different though. Not quite pregnant but not quite "not pregnant". IDK. We'll see.Click to expand...

I don't feel different enough... But, I never really felt different last time. I didn't ever really feel much different even up till the loss. I would love to have a heap of "different" for the next pregnancy... which is hopefully starting!

I think yours sounds good! You're a few days ahead anyway!


----------



## Beau Geste

Well, I guess when I mean "different", I mean that I don't feel "out" yet.

I pretty much know by 8 or 9dpo that it's not happening. Not so much this time.


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> Well, I guess when I mean "different", I mean that I don't feel "out" yet.
> 
> I pretty much know by 8 or 9dpo that it's not happening. Not so much this time.

That's great! Very good sign, I'd think! I always think I'm out... even when I'm not! LOL


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Got my post-trigger BFN just now. Very proud of my wee! LOL
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I'm a bit worried that you and Beau both triggered a couple of days before me and I got a BFN days ago. I was using a cheap cardboard stick, maybe I should use a proper clearblue one? (at great expense!)Click to expand...
> 
> I could have tested BFN days ago on a $Tree test. I only use FRER to test it out. Cheap tests aren't necessarily sensitive enough to tell you its really gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Got my post-trigger BFN just now. Very proud of my wee! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I finally tested out mine too.
> 
> I have no idea when these kiddos are supposed to give me a BFP though :/Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say within the next few days. 11-14dpo probably. Depends! :)Click to expand...

Right-o, I'm going to test again tomorrow with a clear blue early response.

This is a proper 'doh' question but do we now count dpo as days post egg collection?


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> Well, I guess when I mean "different", I mean that I don't feel "out" yet.
> 
> I pretty much know by 8 or 9dpo that it's not happening. Not so much this time.

That sounds very positive, keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Megg33k

Poppet323 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Got my post-trigger BFN just now. Very proud of my wee! LOL
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I'm a bit worried that you and Beau both triggered a couple of days before me and I got a BFN days ago. I was using a cheap cardboard stick, maybe I should use a proper clearblue one? (at great expense!)Click to expand...
> 
> I could have tested BFN days ago on a $Tree test. I only use FRER to test it out. Cheap tests aren't necessarily sensitive enough to tell you its really gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Got my post-trigger BFN just now. Very proud of my wee! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I finally tested out mine too.
> 
> I have no idea when these kiddos are supposed to give me a BFP though :/Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say within the next few days. 11-14dpo probably. Depends! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Right-o, I'm going to test again tomorrow with a clear blue early response.
> 
> This is a proper 'doh' question but do we now count dpo as days post egg collection?Click to expand...

Yes! Egg collection = ovulation! Also... If you see like... 3dp3dt (me today being 3 days post 3 day transfer)... 3 + 3 = 6dpo! :)


----------



## Megg33k

All sorts of cramps today... This is nuts! I think my blastie is advanced and trying to burrow a day early! LOL


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> I think I'm used to seeing it in pmol/L. The 37 is great. That would indicate to me that you don't need down regging to start stimming... Mine, after down regging, was 34 and considered great.
> 
> Its important now to verify that you don't have any ovarian cysts that are hanging about pumping out E2. It will be important later to try and help determine how many mature eggs you may have, as it will be put out by your follicles.

Thanks:flower:
I had a scan at CD2, and they didn't find any cysts. Next scan is CD6, Tuesday[-o&lt;


Megg33k said:


> Okay... Super crampy today. That's got to be good, right? Its too early to be bad... RIGHT?

Yipee!:wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure it'll be great, hun! FX'd for you!


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Got my post-trigger BFN just now. Very proud of my wee! LOL
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I'm a bit worried that you and Beau both triggered a couple of days before me and I got a BFN days ago. I was using a cheap cardboard stick, maybe I should use a proper clearblue one? (at great expense!)Click to expand...
> 
> I could have tested BFN days ago on a $Tree test. I only use FRER to test it out. Cheap tests aren't necessarily sensitive enough to tell you its really gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Got my post-trigger BFN just now. Very proud of my wee! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I finally tested out mine too.
> 
> I have no idea when these kiddos are supposed to give me a BFP though :/Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say within the next few days. 11-14dpo probably. Depends! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Right-o, I'm going to test again tomorrow with a clear blue early response.
> 
> This is a proper 'doh' question but do we now count dpo as days post egg collection?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes! Egg collection = ovulation! Also... If you see like... 3dp3dt (me today being 3 days post 3 day transfer)... 3 + 3 = 6dpo! :)Click to expand...

Hmmm, so if we are supposed to test 14 dpo, but I ovulate on day 21 of 30, should I test 9 dpo or do you reckon ivf overrides your natural cycle to a point where I should be 14 dpo?


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Ladies :hugs:

A huge THANK YOU for all the support i went back and i was really touched xx

Congratulations to the ones that are pregnant! xx and All the Best to the PUPO ladies... and Good luck to the ones starting treatment :hugs: your all in my prayers....

As for me it will be 3 weeks on Wednesday since the dreaded result, i cant say its been the easy at all, but im trying to stay focus and concentrate whats ahead of me and not whats behind. 

I had a chat with the FS, She said they were two excellent 8 cells embryos and im 28 she just said it is one of those things? very bad luck she called it :cry: Also she said as i was stimming on a very low dosage my ovaries would be back to its normal size and i can start cycle 2 on my next period, which is in around 2 weeks, I thought about it long and hard and due to personal reasons October will be the next slot if i dont go ahead with it now? My husband thinks its great to strike the iron while its hot,,, even though im scared to the bone i will go for it and just try and relax what more can i do?

I just hope and pray theres nothing sinister going on and it was just bad luck, I guess i will wait now for my period and pop in on CD2 and see where i go from there :shrug: im so so scared this time round, not excited whats so ever just very very scared and still in a daze, as i know theres a good chance of it not happening again :nope: i exceeded every area through out ICSI and just fell very hard at the end, also the whole 70% it will work 1st time wished she kept that statistic to her self..

Please keep me in your precious prayers ladies.. and will update once i have any news, love to you all xx


----------



## Megg33k

Poppet323 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Got my post-trigger BFN just now. Very proud of my wee! LOL
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I'm a bit worried that you and Beau both triggered a couple of days before me and I got a BFN days ago. I was using a cheap cardboard stick, maybe I should use a proper clearblue one? (at great expense!)Click to expand...
> 
> I could have tested BFN days ago on a $Tree test. I only use FRER to test it out. Cheap tests aren't necessarily sensitive enough to tell you its really gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Got my post-trigger BFN just now. Very proud of my wee! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I finally tested out mine too.
> 
> I have no idea when these kiddos are supposed to give me a BFP though :/Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say within the next few days. 11-14dpo probably. Depends! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Right-o, I'm going to test again tomorrow with a clear blue early response.
> 
> This is a proper 'doh' question but do we now count dpo as days post egg collection?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes! Egg collection = ovulation! Also... If you see like... 3dp3dt (me today being 3 days post 3 day transfer)... 3 + 3 = 6dpo! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, so if we are supposed to test 14 dpo, but I ovulate on day 21 of 30, should I test 9 dpo or do you reckon ivf overrides your natural cycle to a point where I should be 14 dpo?Click to expand...

Your cycle isn't 30 days this time. IVF overrides EVERYTHING. 14dpo is 14dpo... which will be CD35... not CD30.



Nayla82 said:


> Hi Ladies :hugs:
> 
> A huge THANK YOU for all the support i went back and i was really touched xx
> 
> Congratulations to the ones that are pregnant! xx and All the Best to the PUPO ladies... and Good luck to the ones starting treatment :hugs: your all in my prayers....
> 
> As for me it will be 3 weeks on Wednesday since the dreaded result, i cant say its been the easy at all, but im trying to stay focus and concentrate whats ahead of me and not whats behind.
> 
> I had a chat with the FS, She said they were two excellent 8 cells embryos and im 28 she just said it is one of those things? very bad luck she called it :cry: Also she said as i was stimming on a very low dosage my ovaries would be back to its normal size and i can start cycle 2 on my next period, which is in around 2 weeks, I thought about it long and hard and due to personal reasons October will be the next slot if i dont go ahead with it now? My husband thinks its great to strike the iron while its hot,,, even though im scared to the bone i will go for it and just try and relax what more can i do?
> 
> I just hope and pray theres nothing sinister going on and it was just bad luck, I guess i will wait now for my period and pop in on CD2 and see where i go from there :shrug: im so so scared this time round, not excited whats so ever just very very scared and still in a daze, as i know theres a good chance of it not happening again :nope: i exceeded every area through out ICSI and just fell very hard at the end, also the whole 70% it will work 1st time wished she kept that statistic to her self..
> 
> Please keep me in your precious prayers ladies.. and will update once i have any news, love to you all xx

I know people who have had failed cycles for no good reason and gone on to have their forever babies on their next cycle. Its not unheard of. Even if they don't know why it didn't take, that doesn't mean it never will. In fact, some places suggest that you go in assuming that it might take 3 cycles.


----------



## Quaver

I'm on my 3rd day of stimming, but what side effects did you get?

I seem to have lost my appetite, which is fine, need to lose weight anyway:haha: 
I'm drinking a lot of fluids as I read that is good. That may be the reason I lost my appetite though:blush: Also feel bloated...


----------



## Beau Geste

I didn't really start getting side effects until a few days before retrieval. Mostly bloating, ovarian pain (because they were HUGE), and mood changes.


----------



## Poppet323

Quaver said:


> I'm on my 3rd day of stimming, but what side effects did you get?
> 
> I seem to have lost my appetite, which is fine, need to lose weight anyway:haha:
> I'm drinking a lot of fluids as I read that is good. That may be the reason I lost my appetite though:blush: Also feel bloated...

Wish I'd lost my appetite! I had bloated stomach and boobs, bad skin (not sure if that was related), and achey ovaries for the last 4-5 days. I don't think I drank enough, and my skin turned into lizard skin! So dry! My hands and face haven't really recovered yet, I'm still moisturising ten times a day! I think that was the DR drug though.

Has anyone else put on weight during the process? I was +5 lbs at one point, and + 3 lbs now, with still bad stomach bloating and v swollen boobs! My hubby laughed at me earlier as I lamented wanting my body back to normal, and him pointing out that actually what I want is my body being not at all normal for 9 months :)

Are any of the PUPO girls exercising? My Dr said everything as normal, Inc exercise so I went for a run today for the first time since my first stim shot (I ran through DRing, just two sports bras!). I'm worried I'll shake embie loose... Irrational?!

I've also got pain like I do on a normal day ovulating - sharp pain in right ovary area - but not cramp like I'd normally get with AF. does that sound familair to anyone? I'm 1dp5dt.

Trying not to obsess but it's not working...!


----------



## Quaver

Poppet, are you sure you should be exercising? I'm worried for your embies...:flower:


----------



## Beau Geste

I wish I could get out and exercise, walk, lift weights, something! But I'm tied to my books for the next 2 weeks with exams :( Boo.

After that!

If this turns into a BFN, then I'm going to start training again for a 5 or 10k


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not allowed exercise in the 2ww...


----------



## Poppet323

Ok so maybe today was my first and last run on my 2ww! My dr is very relaxed; no resting after ET, literally up, pants on, out! Carry on as normal Inc running (I specifically asked about that and he said everything as normal but don't take up anything new), and no blood tests if I POAS and get BFP. Starting to think a little too relaxed. Welcome to the lovely world of our free health service! Will be interesting next time (FXed of course but not wanting to get my hopes up too much) to go private and see the difference.

Beau, I have signed up for a 12k with some girls at work (who don't know I'm ttc or on ivf) so best case scenario is BPF next week, all fine at 12 week scan and 8 weeks to get back up to that distance :D Worst case of course is BFN next week, +3lbs and nothing to show for it!!


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> I wish I could get out and exercise, walk, lift weights, something! But I'm tied to my books for the next 2 weeks with exams :( Boo.
> 
> After that!
> 
> If this turns into a BFN, then I'm going to start training again for a 5 or 10k

Good luck with those exams! At least you have something to focus on! 

I'm back to work tomorrow. Have been trying to think of 8 hours of activity that a) I can do without really thinking about it (let's face it, my mind is not going to be on the digital marketing strategy of my clients!), b) makes me look busy, c) makes the day go quickly and d) causes me no stress! At least we have a four day week due to Easter, then I have 11 days off (hoorah for living with a monarchy who bestow days off when they get married


----------



## Beau Geste

OK guys, I think I may have the beginnings of a BFP :shrug:

Background - yesterday I got some Answer HPTs (same as FRER, just different name) and got a BFN. My Wondfos (ICs) were BARELY positive - so I knew the trigger was all but gone.

Today, um, I got a faint BFP on an Answer and a darker line on a Wondfo. 

Here are the pics - I had to tweak them a little - cell phone cams suck for faint BFPs it seems. However, the HPT I'm holding (my Answer) would make a teenager freak out. Please obsess over them and let me know what you think!







I'm going to test again tomorrow, but for today I will delight in obsessing over my HPTs LOL!


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> OK guys, I think I may have the beginnings of a BFP :shrug:
> 
> Background - yesterday I got some Answer HPTs (same as FRER, just different name) and got a BFN. My Wondfos (ICs) were BARELY positive - so I knew the trigger was all but gone.
> 
> Today, um, I got a faint BFP on an Answer and a darker line on a Wondfo.
> 
> Here are the pics - I had to tweak them a little - cell phone cams suck for faint BFPs it seems. However, the HPT I'm holding (my Answer) would make a teenager freak out. Please obsess over them and let me know what you think!
> 
> I'm going to test again tomorrow, but for today I will delight in obsessing over my HPTs LOL!

Definitely looks like there's a line there compared to yesterday!! :happydance:


----------



## LoverB

Im 3dp3dt. When should i do my hpt?


----------



## Beau Geste

LoverB said:


> Im 3dp3dt. When should i do my hpt?

You could start anytime. Just keep in mind that you may still have your trigger shot in you and could get a false BFP.


----------



## Megg33k

I think it looks like the start of a BFP... For sure! I'd say you'll know by Tuesday for sure! EEK! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Please

Hi Girls! I have been stalking this thread, routing for you all. 

Beau - wow looks like the start of a BFP for you.
Lover - GL for when you test.
Poppet - FX'd for you.

I wondered if anyone could help me with a question, I am on our first IVF cycle. I started on CD2 with nasal spray for down regging, Friday I am due to start stimming with gonal f 112.5iu which will be two weeks of down regging. The thing I am concerned about is the clinic is not wanting to see me for a baseline US or BW before I start stimming...is this right? How do they know my E2 levels are ok, my linings ok and I don't have any cysts?
Also does my dose seem ok, I thought it was really low? I am 23 with slight PCO and usually high E2 levels.

Am I worrying over nothing or should I challenge them about it?

Thank you so much x


----------



## Please

Megg - wishing you the best of luck for when you test.


----------



## Beau Geste

Please said:


> Hi Girls! I have been stalking this thread, routing for you all.
> 
> Beau - wow looks like the start of a BFP for you.
> Lover - GL for when you test.
> Poppet - FX'd for you.
> 
> I wondered if anyone could help me with a question, I am on our first IVF cycle. I started on CD2 with nasal spray for down regging, Friday I am due to start stimming with gonal f 112.5iu which will be two weeks of down regging. The thing I am concerned about is the clinic is not wanting to see me for a baseline US or BW before I start stimming...is this right? How do they know my E2 levels are ok, my linings ok and I don't have any cysts?
> Also does my dose seem ok, I thought it was really low? I am 23 with slight PCO and usually high E2 levels.
> 
> Am I worrying over nothing or should I challenge them about it?
> 
> Thank you so much x

I had my levels drawn at CD3, then put on birth control pills to "hold" me because my RE does IVF with women in groups. Meaning he tries to have everyone "start" their cycle on the same day, so he can block off expected OR time for retrieval/transfers.

Anyway, I didn't have another set of labs until 4 days after I started stimming, because everything was suppressed until then (including E2).


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> I think it looks like the start of a BFP... For sure! I'd say you'll know by Tuesday for sure! EEK! I'm excited for you!

Thanks ;) I'm kind of freaking out and feeling like this isn't real, like it's going to be different tomorrow. 

DH, the anti-line guy, went to the movies and is stopping at WalMart on the way home to pick up some digis for later use. He prefers the "yes/no" method better LOL.


----------



## LoverB

Beau Geste said:


> LoverB said:
> 
> 
> Im 3dp3dt. When should i do my hpt?
> 
> You could start anytime. Just keep in mind that you may still have your trigger shot in you and could get a false BFP.Click to expand...


When does the hcg usually go away? Grrr i so wanna buy the hpt but i'm trying to wait grrrr. I have no symptons just sometimes feel hungry and that might just be because of the aspirin. And maybe once i felt really tired which i didn't really do anything to make me tired. Who knows. I created a countdown timer on my phone till i take my blood test. I know it's crazy.


----------



## Beau Geste

LoverB said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoverB said:
> 
> 
> Im 3dp3dt. When should i do my hpt?
> 
> You could start anytime. Just keep in mind that you may still have your trigger shot in you and could get a false BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When does the hcg usually go away? Grrr i so wanna buy the hpt but i'm trying to wait grrrr. I have no symptons just sometimes feel hungry and that might just be because of the aspirin. And maybe once i felt really tired which i didn't really do anything to make me tired. Who knows. I created a countdown timer on my phone till i take my blood test. I know it's crazy.Click to expand...

The rule of thumb is 10d for a 10,000iu shot, a couple days more for 20,000iu.


----------



## LoverB

I had 5000 hcg shots


----------



## LoverB

So mine is five days after hcg shot?


----------



## Beau Geste

LoverB said:


> I had 5000 hcg shots

If you only had 1 5000 hcg shot, then you're probably safe to test tomorrow.


----------



## dreamofabean

Ooh Beau that definitely looks like the start of a BFP!xx


----------



## Quaver

*Beau*, it looks like a :bfp: :wohoo:
*Please*, I had 5000iu for IUI, I always tested after 10 days, and it was always gone (3 IUIs). So like others said, it probably goes way before that:flower:


----------



## LoverB

got a hpt from a dollar store and just did the test and it's negative. i'm 3dp3dt. what is this mean? :(


----------



## LoverB

so i guess the hcg is out of my system now right?


----------



## Megg33k

Well... maybe. Those tests are sort of notoriously not as sensitive as they like to say they are. Mine was barely positive on the day my beta was 95. :(

P.S. Waves of nausea tonight after eating? Like... SERIOUS nausea. Too early though, isn't it?


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> P.S. Waves of nausea tonight after eating? Like... SERIOUS nausea. Too early though, isn't it?

Too early or not, :happydance:


LoverB said:


> got a hpt from a dollar store and just did the test and it's negative. i'm 3dp3dt. what is this mean? :(

It'd probably just about out of your system. I'll wait a few days before testing again though:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Eek Megg!!!! X


----------



## MrsJPC

Hello ladies 

I start stimming tonight - I am feeling a little excited! ekk here we go again I guess. Making it to ET is my goal at the moment!

Beau - I keep checking for your updates - everything crossed!

Nayla - Good to hear from you honey. If this round doesn't work I am putting it all off until October. I want to enjoy the summer and get my life back. Stick around so I know what is happening with you!

Quaver - I think I will be a couple of days behind you if you have just started stimming!

Oh and as for exercise, by booklet from the clinic says that the walls of your uterus have a pull stronger than gravity. So exercise cannot dislodge anything. I however plan to sit with my feet up! I think you just have to go with what you think is best.

Good luck ladies x x x


----------



## Quaver

MrsJPC said:


> Quaver - I think I will be a couple of days behind you if you have just started stimming!

I started stimming on Friday, so I'm 3 days ahead of you:flower:
But you may catch up, as I'm usually a slow grower:haha:

Good luck almost cycle buddy!:friends:


----------



## Megg33k

MrsJPC said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I start stimming tonight - I am feeling a little excited! ekk here we go again I guess. Making it to ET is my goal at the moment!
> 
> Beau - I keep checking for your updates - everything crossed!
> 
> Nayla - Good to hear from you honey. If this round doesn't work I am putting it all off until October. I want to enjoy the summer and get my life back. Stick around so I know what is happening with you!
> 
> Quaver - I think I will be a couple of days behind you if you have just started stimming!
> 
> Oh and as for exercise, by booklet from the clinic says that *the walls of your uterus have a pull stronger than gravity*. So exercise cannot dislodge anything. I however plan to sit with my feet up! I think you just have to go with what you think is best.
> 
> Good luck ladies x x x

Okay! That's NUTS to think about! Holy crap! :shock: Good to know though!


----------



## raf-wife

hey ladies came on the forum with a question so thought id drop by and see how your getting along, 

gorgeous embie megg im rooting for you x


----------



## Adanma

I just got my humongous box of medicine. The pharmacy was so nice they put all of the medicine in seperate ziploc bags with the proper needles and labled them! I don't have to do that now! phew! It's really sinking in now that we are really doing this!

Adanma


----------



## Please

Hi Ladies! I'm going to stick around if that's ok? I had the call today to start stimming Friday, seems I'm just behind quaver and mrsjpc. 
Wishing us all a super sticky BFP. X


----------



## Poppet323

LoverB, I triggered on the same day as you and got a bfn this morning, so I'd guess you'd be neg too by now.

Megg, does depend somewhat on what you ate ;) but I'd take it as a good sign!

Beau, I've been checking BnB all day for updated photos! How are the tests looking today?

Good luck MrsJPC, Quaver, Please and Adanma!

I'm trying desperately not to symptom spot (2dp5dt - is there anything I should be looking out for?!). I have a bloated stomach but I'm pretty sure that's from the bagel at lunch - I'm not good with doughy food! And I did have a tiny pink tinge when I went for a pee earlier (TMI?? Sorry!) which I was thinking may be implantation? But it was a one-off, and very pale... Sticking it out til 7dp5dt til I test :-o

X


----------



## Poppet323

Oops - I posted twice!


----------



## Megg33k

Could be good seeing the pink, poppet! I know I've been looking... but I didn't have even a hint of pink with my 1st ICSI, and it worked. So, its good but not necessary... ya know?

Btw, I ate pasta with a mild red sauce (6 cheese, so a little on the creamy side and not too acidic) and a caesar salad. I can't say this is an odd thing for me to eat... and the time of night has never mattered before. I've been known to eat Taco Bell at 4am and be fine. This was about 11pm. :shrug:


----------



## Beau Geste

So, those pics from yesterday don't really matter.

Because TODAY'S pics are soooooooooooooooooooooooo much better! Check it out!!!!!!!! 





Untouched photos!

I had a feeling when I got home I needed to retest. This morning (6am) my test was still faint but I had some interesting sensations and a raging headache. So I bought a couple more Answers at the store (incidentally made by the same makers of FRER, so they're the same test essentially!), proceeded to dip the stick for 5 seconds, manage to spill the urine cup all over the counter, and then a line came up RIGHT AWAY, and not faint either. 

I was like OMG OMG OMG OMG, and thought "I'd better do a digi", but then realized I spilled the cup!! So I had to wait about 15 mins to garner up some urine, lo and behold the "Pregnant" showed up. And this is like my 8th urine of the day! 

Now I'm kind of curious - that was quite a surge in the last 9 hours - I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!!!!!! But I'm going to mark it on my FF now that the digi says yes. Those suckers need 50-75 of hCG to register, and that's NOT from the trigger at 13 days past.

So Megg, the only symptoms I really had/have are occasional cramping ;)


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> So, those pics from yesterday don't really matter.
> 
> Because TODAY'S pics are soooooooooooooooooooooooo much better! Check it out!!!!!!!!
> 
> Untouched photos!
> 
> I had a feeling when I got home I needed to retest. This morning (6am) my test was still faint but I had some interesting sensations and a raging headache. So I bought a couple more Answers at the store (incidentally made by the same makers of FRER, so they're the same test essentially!), proceeded to dip the stick for 5 seconds, manage to spill the urine cup all over the counter, and then a line came up RIGHT AWAY, and not faint either.
> 
> I was like OMG OMG OMG OMG, and thought "I'd better do a digi", but then realized I spilled the cup!! So I had to wait about 15 mins to garner up some urine, lo and behold the "Pregnant" showed up. And this is like my 8th urine of the day!
> 
> Now I'm kind of curious - that was quite a surge in the last 9 hours - I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!!!!!! But I'm going to mark it on my FF now that the digi says yes. Those suckers need 50-75 of hCG to register, and that's NOT from the trigger at 13 days past.
> 
> So Megg, the only symptoms I really had/have are occasional cramping ;)

Amazing!! Congrats :happydance: Did you have 2 embies transferred? Could twins cause the big spike?! (what's FF?)


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> So, those pics from yesterday don't really matter.
> 
> Because TODAY'S pics are soooooooooooooooooooooooo much better! Check it out!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untouched photos!
> 
> I had a feeling when I got home I needed to retest. This morning (6am) my test was still faint but I had some interesting sensations and a raging headache. So I bought a couple more Answers at the store (incidentally made by the same makers of FRER, so they're the same test essentially!), proceeded to dip the stick for 5 seconds, manage to spill the urine cup all over the counter, and then a line came up RIGHT AWAY, and not faint either.
> 
> I was like OMG OMG OMG OMG, and thought "I'd better do a digi", but then realized I spilled the cup!! So I had to wait about 15 mins to garner up some urine, lo and behold the "Pregnant" showed up. And this is like my 8th urine of the day!
> 
> Now I'm kind of curious - that was quite a surge in the last 9 hours - I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!!!!!! But I'm going to mark it on my FF now that the digi says yes. Those suckers need 50-75 of hCG to register, and that's NOT from the trigger at 13 days past.
> 
> So Megg, the only symptoms I really had/have are occasional cramping ;)

OMFG!!! :wohoo: I couldn't be happier for you if I tried! I'm SO excited! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> Could be good seeing the pink, poppet! I know I've been looking... but I didn't have even a hint of pink with my 1st ICSI, and it worked. So, its good but not necessary... ya know?
> 
> Btw, I ate pasta with a mild red sauce (6 cheese, so a little on the creamy side and not too acidic) and a caesar salad. I can't say this is an odd thing for me to eat... and the time of night has never mattered before. I've been known to eat Taco Bell at 4am and be fine. This was about 11pm. :shrug:

My TCM Dr says tomorrow or wed should be implantation so I'm hoping to see something then. I have acupuncture on wed too. The dinner sounds fab :) I went on weightwatchers at the start of the year to lose some weight before I started ivf and haven't had pasta since - I miss it! :(


----------



## Megg33k

In case someone wants to look at my wacko symptom spotting... I have the whole list starting day after transfer! LOL


Spoiler
Apr 14 - 1dp3dt - 2+4 - 4dpo
cramps
naps (12a-7a, 9:30a-11a, 1:30p-4p)
acid reflux
uneasy after eating dinner (ate too much?)
foot cramps

Apr 15 - 2dp3dt - 2+5 - 5dpo
cramps
naps (12a-8a, 10a-12p, wanted more)
specific twinge
acid reflux
overly emotional
vivid (bad) dreams
sore boobs
uneasy after eating lunch (*didn't* eat too much)
"bottomless pit" tonight
foot cramps

Apr 16 - 3dp3dt - 2+6 - 6dpo
naps (1a-8a, 10a-12p, wanted more)
tons of cramps
specific twinge
acid reflux
sex dreams
waves of boob pain
increased sex drive
can't decide - hopeful, then feeling like its over
foot cramps
emotional? (cried at preview of dolphin movie)

Apr 17 - 4dp3dt - 3+0 - 7dpo
naps (1a-8a, 10a-1p, wanted more)
acid reflux
vivid (very strange) dreams
sex dreams
feeling like its over
sensitive to smells?
gagged at smells
funny taste in mouth (in morning)
depressed
foot cramps
shooting pain in boobs (very seldom)
twinges in ovaries
few very mild cramps
emotional? (crying about getting to be in the same room with Elton John)
gassy
night sweats
increased sex drive (and then some)
sicky burp
boobs sore on sides
waves of serious nausea after dinner


Apr 18 - 5dp3dt - 3+1 - 8dpo
few very mild cramps
acid reflux
no nap but tired
boob pain
mildly tenderness in lower abdomen
vivid/strange dreams
night sweats
foot cramps
gassy
clingy/protective dog? (unusual behavior for her)
mild shooty pain in girly bits (off and on)
dull pressure/heaviness to abdomen
sore back (maybe from concert?)

Its totally acceptable to tell me I'm crazy. I already know. No worries! :)

P.S. The stuff with sleep/naps... I only recorded it each day so I would know how much I was sleeping... That's why there's no "fatigue" listed, as I don't think I've been fatigued at all.


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> In case someone wants to look at my wacko symptom spotting... I have the whole list starting day after transfer! LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Apr 14 - 1dp3dt - 2+4 - 4dpo
> cramps
> naps (12a-7a, 9:30a-11a, 1:30p-4p)
> acid reflux
> uneasy after eating dinner (ate too much?)
> foot cramps
> 
> Apr 15 - 2dp3dt - 2+5 - 5dpo
> cramps
> naps (12a-8a, 10a-12p, wanted more)
> specific twinge
> acid reflux
> overly emotional
> vivid (bad) dreams
> sore boobs
> uneasy after eating lunch (*didn't* eat too much)
> "bottomless pit" tonight
> foot cramps
> 
> Apr 16 - 3dp3dt - 2+6 - 6dpo
> naps (1a-8a, 10a-12p, wanted more)
> tons of cramps
> specific twinge
> acid reflux
> sex dreams
> waves of boob pain
> increased sex drive
> can't decide - hopeful, then feeling like its over
> foot cramps
> emotional? (cried at preview of dolphin movie)
> 
> Apr 17 - 4dp3dt - 3+0 - 7dpo
> naps (1a-8a, 10a-1p, wanted more)
> acid reflux
> vivid (very strange) dreams
> sex dreams
> feeling like its over
> sensitive to smells?
> gagged at smells
> funny taste in mouth (in morning)
> depressed
> foot cramps
> shooting pain in boobs (very seldom)
> twinges in ovaries
> few very mild cramps
> emotional? (crying about getting to be in the same room with Elton John)
> gassy
> night sweats
> increased sex drive (and then some)
> sicky burp
> boobs sore on sides
> waves of serious nausea after dinner
> 
> 
> Apr 18 - 5dp3dt - 3+1 - 8dpo
> few very mild cramps
> acid reflux
> no nap but tired
> boob pain
> mildly tenderness in lower abdomen
> vivid/strange dreams
> night sweats
> foot cramps
> gassy
> clingy/protective dog? (unusual behavior for her)
> mild shooty pain in girly bits (off and on)
> dull pressure/heaviness to abdomen
> sore back (maybe from concert?)
> 
> Its totally acceptable to tell me I'm crazy. I already know. No worries! :)
> 
> P.S. The stuff with sleep/naps... I only recorded it each day so I would know how much I was sleeping... That's why there's no "fatigue" listed, as I don't think I've been fatigued at all.

That is a little crazy! I've also had a lot of those and had just ignored them or put them down to random stuff (sore boobs, back ache, weird sense of smell - that's gone again, emotional - just cried at mad men! - and vivid dreams). wonder how much is just the drugs and the emotion of the situation...


----------



## Beau Geste

Poppet323 said:


> Amazing!! Congrats :happydance: Did you have 2 embies transferred? Could twins cause the big spike?! (what's FF?)

Yes ma'am I sure did have 2 embies transferred! I'm almost scared to have high betas - the thought of twins makes my uterus cry right now. OK, J/K. I would love to have healthy babies, even twins! I just worry b/c twins carry more risk, etc. But I will rejoice if there are twins or singleton, either way!



Megg33k said:


> OMFG!!! :wohoo: I couldn't be happier for you if I tried! I'm SO excited! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Thank you! You're next! Along with our other PUPO ladies, of course!!!!!!



Megg33k said:


> In case someone wants to look at my wacko symptom spotting... I have the whole list starting day after transfer! LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Apr 14 - 1dp3dt - 2+4 - 4dpo
> cramps
> naps (12a-7a, 9:30a-11a, 1:30p-4p)
> acid reflux
> uneasy after eating dinner (ate too much?)
> foot cramps
> 
> Apr 15 - 2dp3dt - 2+5 - 5dpo
> cramps
> naps (12a-8a, 10a-12p, wanted more)
> specific twinge
> acid reflux
> overly emotional
> vivid (bad) dreams
> sore boobs
> uneasy after eating lunch (*didn't* eat too much)
> "bottomless pit" tonight
> foot cramps
> 
> Apr 16 - 3dp3dt - 2+6 - 6dpo
> naps (1a-8a, 10a-12p, wanted more)
> tons of cramps
> specific twinge
> acid reflux
> sex dreams
> waves of boob pain
> increased sex drive
> can't decide - hopeful, then feeling like its over
> foot cramps
> emotional? (cried at preview of dolphin movie)
> 
> Apr 17 - 4dp3dt - 3+0 - 7dpo
> naps (1a-8a, 10a-1p, wanted more)
> acid reflux
> vivid (very strange) dreams
> sex dreams
> feeling like its over
> sensitive to smells?
> gagged at smells
> funny taste in mouth (in morning)
> depressed
> foot cramps
> shooting pain in boobs (very seldom)
> twinges in ovaries
> few very mild cramps
> emotional? (crying about getting to be in the same room with Elton John)
> gassy
> night sweats
> increased sex drive (and then some)
> sicky burp
> boobs sore on sides
> waves of serious nausea after dinner
> 
> 
> Apr 18 - 5dp3dt - 3+1 - 8dpo
> few very mild cramps
> acid reflux
> no nap but tired
> boob pain
> mildly tenderness in lower abdomen
> vivid/strange dreams
> night sweats
> foot cramps
> gassy
> clingy/protective dog? (unusual behavior for her)
> mild shooty pain in girly bits (off and on)
> dull pressure/heaviness to abdomen
> sore back (maybe from concert?)
> 
> Its totally acceptable to tell me I'm crazy. I already know. No worries! :)
> 
> P.S. The stuff with sleep/naps... I only recorded it each day so I would know how much I was sleeping... That's why there's no "fatigue" listed, as I don't think I've been fatigued at all.

OK, I guess I looked past a lot of symptoms I had. Definitely cramping/mild shooting pains. 

I also got REALLY warm the last few nights in bed. I've been staying up super late studying so DH has been sleeping in the guest room, and I like to just sleep in my undies and one blanket. And STILL I've been HOT.

Vivid dreams, as you know LOL. Last night's dream had my dad visiting, and sitting at the computer in the office, across the hall from my bathroom. He was smoking a cigarette, and I could SMELL the cigarette smoke and it nauseated me to the core (my dad doesn't smoke BTW). Then I went into the bathroom because I was going to "test" and I got a BFP. Seriously. First BFP dream ever.

Also seriously tender bbs and nips. OK progesterone sometimes does this to me, but never like this. I just assumed it was the progesterone, but now I know it was more than that.

Also, and this is going to be a little TMI, I have been super WET down there. Not arousal fluid, but just wet. As in I need to wear a full-on pantyliner or my undies get soaked.

One more thing - you mentioned the pet thing... My cat has been SUPER cuddly to the point he tries to position himself as close as possible, if not on me, any chance he gets, and LICKS. My arm, my hand, my leg - whatever's exposed that's next to him. He used to give kisses before, but not like this. Also, my friend's 1-yr old twins have been super cuddly with me. We joked that animals and babies might be able to sense "pheromones", but now that it turns out I'm really pregnant, there might be something to that!!!

Also, this morning, I had a brief episode of light-headedness. The kind you get when sucking helium LOL. Just maybe 1-2 seconds. And then a headache throughout the day.

So, symptom spot away!!!! I'm so excited for YOU b/c it sounds really promising!


----------



## Megg33k

Poppet323 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> In case someone wants to look at my wacko symptom spotting... I have the whole list starting day after transfer! LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Apr 14 - 1dp3dt - 2+4 - 4dpo
> cramps
> naps (12a-7a, 9:30a-11a, 1:30p-4p)
> acid reflux
> uneasy after eating dinner (ate too much?)
> foot cramps
> 
> Apr 15 - 2dp3dt - 2+5 - 5dpo
> cramps
> naps (12a-8a, 10a-12p, wanted more)
> specific twinge
> acid reflux
> overly emotional
> vivid (bad) dreams
> sore boobs
> uneasy after eating lunch (*didn't* eat too much)
> "bottomless pit" tonight
> foot cramps
> 
> Apr 16 - 3dp3dt - 2+6 - 6dpo
> naps (1a-8a, 10a-12p, wanted more)
> tons of cramps
> specific twinge
> acid reflux
> sex dreams
> waves of boob pain
> increased sex drive
> can't decide - hopeful, then feeling like its over
> foot cramps
> emotional? (cried at preview of dolphin movie)
> 
> Apr 17 - 4dp3dt - 3+0 - 7dpo
> naps (1a-8a, 10a-1p, wanted more)
> acid reflux
> vivid (very strange) dreams
> sex dreams
> feeling like its over
> sensitive to smells?
> gagged at smells
> funny taste in mouth (in morning)
> depressed
> foot cramps
> shooting pain in boobs (very seldom)
> twinges in ovaries
> few very mild cramps
> emotional? (crying about getting to be in the same room with Elton John)
> gassy
> night sweats
> increased sex drive (and then some)
> sicky burp
> boobs sore on sides
> waves of serious nausea after dinner
> 
> 
> Apr 18 - 5dp3dt - 3+1 - 8dpo
> few very mild cramps
> acid reflux
> no nap but tired
> boob pain
> mildly tenderness in lower abdomen
> vivid/strange dreams
> night sweats
> foot cramps
> gassy
> clingy/protective dog? (unusual behavior for her)
> mild shooty pain in girly bits (off and on)
> dull pressure/heaviness to abdomen
> sore back (maybe from concert?)
> 
> Its totally acceptable to tell me I'm crazy. I already know. No worries! :)
> 
> P.S. The stuff with sleep/naps... I only recorded it each day so I would know how much I was sleeping... That's why there's no "fatigue" listed, as I don't think I've been fatigued at all.
> 
> That is a little crazy! I've also had a lot of those and had just ignored them or put them down to random stuff (sore boobs, back ache, weird sense of smell - that's gone again, emotional - just cried at mad men! - and vivid dreams). wonder how much is just the drugs and the emotion of the situation...Click to expand...

Its hard to say until testing time... But, you have to remember that I've done this whole process once already. So, I might pay more attention than the average person. 3 pregnancies, no children. I'm getting used to what to look for! LOL (That shouldn't be funny... its not funny... but I guess I've learned to laugh at life to keep from crying some days :shrug:)



Beau Geste said:


> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> Amazing!! Congrats :happydance: Did you have 2 embies transferred? Could twins cause the big spike?! (what's FF?)
> 
> Yes ma'am I sure did have 2 embies transferred! I'm almost scared to have high betas - the thought of twins makes my uterus cry right now. OK, J/K. I would love to have healthy babies, even twins! I just worry b/c twins carry more risk, etc. But I will rejoice if there are twins or singleton, either way!
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> OMFG!!! :wohoo: I couldn't be happier for you if I tried! I'm SO excited! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! You're next! Along with our other PUPO ladies, of course!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> In case someone wants to look at my wacko symptom spotting... I have the whole list starting day after transfer! LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Apr 14 - 1dp3dt - 2+4 - 4dpo
> cramps
> naps (12a-7a, 9:30a-11a, 1:30p-4p)
> acid reflux
> uneasy after eating dinner (ate too much?)
> foot cramps
> 
> Apr 15 - 2dp3dt - 2+5 - 5dpo
> cramps
> naps (12a-8a, 10a-12p, wanted more)
> specific twinge
> acid reflux
> overly emotional
> vivid (bad) dreams
> sore boobs
> uneasy after eating lunch (*didn't* eat too much)
> "bottomless pit" tonight
> foot cramps
> 
> Apr 16 - 3dp3dt - 2+6 - 6dpo
> naps (1a-8a, 10a-12p, wanted more)
> tons of cramps
> specific twinge
> acid reflux
> sex dreams
> waves of boob pain
> increased sex drive
> can't decide - hopeful, then feeling like its over
> foot cramps
> emotional? (cried at preview of dolphin movie)
> 
> Apr 17 - 4dp3dt - 3+0 - 7dpo
> naps (1a-8a, 10a-1p, wanted more)
> acid reflux
> vivid (very strange) dreams
> sex dreams
> feeling like its over
> sensitive to smells?
> gagged at smells
> funny taste in mouth (in morning)
> depressed
> foot cramps
> shooting pain in boobs (very seldom)
> twinges in ovaries
> few very mild cramps
> emotional? (crying about getting to be in the same room with Elton John)
> gassy
> night sweats
> increased sex drive (and then some)
> sicky burp
> boobs sore on sides
> waves of serious nausea after dinner
> 
> 
> Apr 18 - 5dp3dt - 3+1 - 8dpo
> few very mild cramps
> acid reflux
> no nap but tired
> boob pain
> mildly tenderness in lower abdomen
> vivid/strange dreams
> night sweats
> foot cramps
> gassy
> clingy/protective dog? (unusual behavior for her)
> mild shooty pain in girly bits (off and on)
> dull pressure/heaviness to abdomen
> sore back (maybe from concert?)
> 
> Its totally acceptable to tell me I'm crazy. I already know. No worries! :)
> 
> P.S. The stuff with sleep/naps... I only recorded it each day so I would know how much I was sleeping... That's why there's no "fatigue" listed, as I don't think I've been fatigued at all.Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I guess I looked past a lot of symptoms I had. Definitely cramping/mild shooting pains.
> 
> I also got REALLY warm the last few nights in bed. I've been staying up super late studying so DH has been sleeping in the guest room, and I like to just sleep in my undies and one blanket. And STILL I've been HOT.
> 
> Vivid dreams, as you know LOL. Last night's dream had my dad visiting, and sitting at the computer in the office, across the hall from my bathroom. He was smoking a cigarette, and I could SMELL the cigarette smoke and it nauseated me to the core (my dad doesn't smoke BTW). Then I went into the bathroom because I was going to "test" and I got a BFP. Seriously. First BFP dream ever.
> 
> Also seriously tender bbs and nips. OK progesterone sometimes does this to me, but never like this. I just assumed it was the progesterone, but now I know it was more than that.
> 
> Also, and this is going to be a little TMI, I have been super WET down there. Not arousal fluid, but just wet. As in I need to wear a full-on pantyliner or my undies get soaked.
> 
> One more thing - you mentioned the pet thing... My cat has been SUPER cuddly to the point he tries to position himself as close as possible, if not on me, any chance he gets, and LICKS. My arm, my hand, my leg - whatever's exposed that's next to him. He used to give kisses before, but not like this. Also, my friend's 1-yr old twins have been super cuddly with me. We joked that animals and babies might be able to sense "pheromones", but now that it turns out I'm really pregnant, there might be something to that!!!
> 
> Also, this morning, I had a brief episode of light-headedness. The kind you get when sucking helium LOL. Just maybe 1-2 seconds. And then a headache throughout the day.
> 
> So, symptom spot away!!!! I'm so excited for YOU b/c it sounds really promising!Click to expand...

See!!! I figured you had more symptoms. I literally only jotted down things that I couldn't miss. It wasn't me spending all day looking for something to put down. It was stuff that took me by surprise or that was noticeable enough that I couldn't just brush it off. The only thing I've looked for are cramps, and they never happen when I look for them... Its when I least expect them! :haha:


----------



## Beau Geste

OMG my mother. My dear mother. She wants so desperately to be happy for me, but I can tell in her voice that she needs to have that strong beta number from tomorrow to feel better! :wacko:


----------



## LoverB

Beau Geste said:


> OMG my mother. My dear mother. She wants so desperately to be happy for me, but I can tell in her voice that she needs to have that strong beta number from tomorrow to feel better! :wacko:




good luck tomorrow BFP wooo hoooo :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LoverB

sooo want to do the hpt but a little scared. today i felt sooo hungry at work ate my lunch at 10:15am and had to buy chinese food for lunch at 12:30 lol my stomach feels weird like bloated but not really. today is my 4dp3dt. should i have more symptoms by now?


----------



## Adanma

wow beau! awesome! Can't wait to hear your numbers! congrats!

Adanma


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> OMG my mother. My dear mother. She wants so desperately to be happy for me, but I can tell in her voice that she needs to have that strong beta number from tomorrow to feel better! :wacko:

Awww! Its so tough on them! Its even tougher on mine, because I'm adopted. So, there's a lot that I've gone through that she can't really identify with and also a lot that I think brings up painful memories of their own infertility struggle that obviously didn't end with a biological child.



LoverB said:


> sooo want to do the hpt but a little scared. today i felt sooo hungry at work ate my lunch at 10:15am and had to buy chinese food for lunch at 12:30 lol my stomach feels weird like bloated but not really. today is my 4dp3dt. should i have more symptoms by now?

I think you're fine, honey! Not many people are crazy enough to notice every little thing like I do! :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations Beau!:wohoo:
Could it be twins?:happydance::happydance:


Please said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm going to stick around if that's ok? I had the call today to start stimming Friday, seems I'm just behind quaver and mrsjpc.

Great *P*!:thumbup: You are a week behind me, I started stimms last Friday.

I had my CD6 scan today, and the doctor said it is looking good, and the E2 results looks like the follicles are growing quickly. Didn't get the numbers. Will probably get them with my scan on Thursday[-o&lt;


----------



## MrsJPC

Congratulations Beau x x x


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> OMG my mother. My dear mother. She wants so desperately to be happy for me, but I can tell in her voice that she needs to have that strong beta number from tomorrow to feel better! :wacko:

Good luck with your beta today!


----------



## blondemop

:happydance: Beau!
Fx for a strong beta!!!!


----------



## Quaver

FX Beau!:happydance:

On my scan today (CD6, 5th day of stimms), the doctor said my EC would be Monday (CD12) or Tuesday (CD13).

Now, DH is out of the country on Tuesday, I suppose I should tell my doctor that, and ask if Monday or Wednesday would be OK?

Opinions please:cry:


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> Awww! Its so tough on them! Its even tougher on mine, because I'm adopted. So, there's a lot that I've gone through that she can't really identify with and also a lot that I think brings up painful memories of their own infertility struggle that obviously didn't end with a biological child.

Yeah, I think my mom wants this as much as I do, so she might be walling herself off a little to protect from "bad news". But this time there won't be any LOL!

DH is adopted too :) We are in the process of getting on an adoption list too in the event the IVF didn't pan out. We're still going through with it, unless I have twins :wacko:


----------



## Beau Geste

Oh yeah -

Yay! Still pregnant this morning LOL

Did another Answer and digi and it's the same as yesterday afternoon!

I will get my official beta results this afternoon since I had my draw at 6am, which of course is the "official" pregnancy test, but come on, a positive digi on the same day? 

Quaver, I would call about Wednesday too.


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> FX Beau!:happydance:
> 
> On my scan today (CD6, 5th day of stimms), the doctor said my EC would be Monday (CD12) or Tuesday (CD13).
> 
> Now, DH is out of the country on Tuesday, I suppose I should tell my doctor that, and ask if Monday or Wednesday would be OK?
> 
> Opinions please:cry:

Tell them ASAP! They need to work around it as much as they can, and it could change their plan of attack.



Beau Geste said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Awww! Its so tough on them! Its even tougher on mine, because I'm adopted. So, there's a lot that I've gone through that she can't really identify with and also a lot that I think brings up painful memories of their own infertility struggle that obviously didn't end with a biological child.
> 
> Yeah, I think my mom wants this as much as I do, so she might be walling herself off a little to protect from "bad news". But this time there won't be any LOL!
> 
> DH is adopted too :) We are in the process of getting on an adoption list too in the event the IVF didn't pan out. We're still going through with it, unless I have twins :wacko:Click to expand...

I'm sure she does... yeah. I don't even know if my parents bother to get excited anymore. :( 



Beau Geste said:


> Oh yeah -
> 
> Yay! Still pregnant this morning LOL
> 
> Did another Answer and digi and it's the same as yesterday afternoon!
> 
> I will get my official beta results this afternoon since I had my draw at 6am, which of course is the "official" pregnancy test, but come on, a positive digi on the same day?
> 
> Quaver, I would call about Wednesday too.

I'm sure it'll be great, sweetie! I can't imagine anything less!


----------



## Megg33k

AFM... My temp went down this morning and I'm 100% convinced its over. :( So disheartened.


----------



## Quaver

But it's still above the coverline, and on your last cycle, you had a drop at 8DPO.


----------



## JaniceT

Hi everyone :) We just gave birth to our little miracle baby last month after 3 ICSI attempts (and other operations). We don't have any frozen embryos. However, we've been considering trying for another so here I am. My OH is much older than I am and I myself don't really have time on my side either. I'll be seeing my FS next week for my 6th week post-delivery checkup and pap smear. Will be discussing with him on when I should schedule the next meeting. Prior to this, he's asked to wait for at least 6 months before trying ICSI again. I'm estimating that our cycle will begin in October 2011.


----------



## Quaver

Hi Janice:wave:
Congratulations on your baby:flower:

Whereabouts in SE Asia are you?
I'm in Singapore:hi:


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> But it's still above the coverline, and on your last cycle, you had a drop at 8DPO.

True... I know... Doesn't make me freak out any less though! LOL



JaniceT said:


> Hi everyone :) We just gave birth to our little miracle baby last month after 3 ICSI attempts (and other operations). We don't have any frozen embryos. However, we've been considering trying for another so here I am. My OH is much older than I am and I myself don't really have time on my side either. I'll be seeing my FS next week for my 6th week post-delivery checkup and pap smear. Will be discussing with him on when I should schedule the next meeting. Prior to this, he's asked to wait for at least 6 months before trying ICSI again. I'm estimating that our cycle will begin in October 2011.

Congrats on your LO! :) I hope the next one comes quicker and easier!


----------



## JaniceT

Quaver & Megg33K, thank you :) it has been an extremely long, tiring and taxing journey. We're very blessed indeed. I'm in Malaysia. After going to 3 different hospitals for various procedures, we found a really competent FS and plan to stick with him. Hopefully it won't take another 3+ years to conceive the next :)

Wishing you both a beautiful blessing soon!


----------



## Adanma

aww janice how cute is he!? awwwww! how wonderful! Good luck on your next try!

beau: can't wait to hear the numbers girl!

meg: chin up! It's not over til it's over.

afm: starting lupron tomorrow. yikes! It's happening! So much going on in other areas of life right now this feels a bit crazy! I'm going to start seeing a counselor next month after transfer too work through some of the emotional stuff dregged up from the ectopic among other things.

Adanma


----------



## Beau Geste

33.1! I'm "officially" preggo!

Nurse called and said that was a great start for 7dp5dt

I go back on Thursday for another beta, blood typing, P4 check, and TSH/T4 labs.

Continue on my prenatals, B6, D, baby aspirin, synthroid, and Endometrin suppositories Yay - NO PROGESTERONE SHOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks again for your support girls!


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> AFM... My temp went down this morning and I'm 100% convinced its over. :( So disheartened.

Stay positive - you never know! X


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> 33.1! I'm "officially" preggo!
> 
> Nurse called and said that was a great start for 7dp5dt
> 
> I go back on Thursday for another beta, blood typing, P4 check, and TSH/T4 labs.
> 
> Continue on my prenatals, B6, D, baby aspirin, synthroid, and Endometrin suppositories Yay - NO PROGESTERONE SHOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks again for your support girls!

Fabulous!!! :happydance:


----------



## Poppet323

I have questions! I'm not good with this symptom thing cos I don't really get any AF symptoms normally, so I don't know what is a symptom and what isn't!

First off, I had another tiny bit of spotting today. More than last time but really not much. Is that anything to worry about? (3dp5dt). I know its not necessary, but can it be anything negative?

Second, when you all talk about cramps, I'm not sure if that's what I have! The only AF symptoms I ever get are a sharp twinge from one ovary on ovulation, or a dull ongoing ache across my lower stomach during AF. Neither are particularly debilitating when they happen. Currently every day I'm getting random twinges like my normal ovulation pain rather than "cramp" which I've always thought of as the ongoing dull ache. It could be nothing, but could it be anything negative? If I'm heading for BFN, would the negative signs be this early?

Should I have been charting my temp??

I promised myself I wouldnt drive myself nuts second guessing symptoms! At least being back at work takes my mind off it for a while :)


----------



## LoverB

Beau Geste said:


> 33.1! I'm "officially" preggo!
> 
> Nurse called and said that was a great start for 7dp5dt
> 
> I go back on Thursday for another beta, blood typing, P4 check, and TSH/T4 labs.
> 
> Continue on my prenatals, B6, D, baby aspirin, synthroid, and Endometrin suppositories Yay - NO PROGESTERONE SHOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks again for your support girls!

Congrats!!! So happy for you!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beau Geste

Poppet323 said:


> I have questions! I'm not good with this symptom thing cos I don't really get any AF symptoms normally, so I don't know what is a symptom and what isn't!
> 
> First off, I had another tiny bit of spotting today. More than last time but really not much. Is that anything to worry about? (3dp5dt). I know its not necessary, but can it be anything negative?
> 
> Second, when you all talk about cramps, I'm not sure if that's what I have! The only AF symptoms I ever get are a sharp twinge from one ovary on ovulation, or a dull ongoing ache across my lower stomach during AF. Neither are particularly debilitating when they happen. Currently every day I'm getting random twinges like my normal ovulation pain rather than "cramp" which I've always thought of as the ongoing dull ache. It could be nothing, but could it be anything negative? If I'm heading for BFN, would the negative signs be this early?
> 
> Should I have been charting my temp??
> 
> I promised myself I wouldnt drive myself nuts second guessing symptoms! At least being back at work takes my mind off it for a while :)

I never had any spotting, but looking at my FF symptoms, I did start cramping at 3dp5dt. My AF pains are not sharp pains like stabbing, but very intense, like a charlie horse kind of pain. But overall the cramping has been pretty mild, and honestly, could be considered a side effect of progesterone supplements. 

I didn't temp either - first cycle in a year I didn't temp! But I didn't think it was necessary since I didn't naturally O, and I had so many corpus lutea emitting progesterone. I figured my temps would be wacky, so I just symptom-checked. 

So far, so good Poppet! I saved all my HPTs, even the BFNs after the trigger, and my first faint positive (in retrospect) was 5dp5dt and it was super, super faint. Same for yesterday morning (6dp5dt). It wasn't until yesterday afternoon that I had a strong line and + digi .


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> I never had any spotting, but looking at my FF symptoms, I did start cramping at 3dp5dt. My AF pains are not sharp pains like stabbing, but very intense, like a charlie horse kind of pain. But overall the cramping has been pretty mild, and honestly, could be considered a side effect of progesterone supplements.
> 
> I didn't temp either - first cycle in a year I didn't temp! But I didn't think it was necessary since I didn't naturally O, and I had so many corpus lutea emitting progesterone. I figured my temps would be wacky, so I just symptom-checked.
> 
> So far, so good Poppet! I saved all my HPTs, even the BFNs after the trigger, and my first faint positive (in retrospect) was 5dp5dt and it was super, super faint. Same for yesterday morning (6dp5dt). It wasn't until yesterday afternoon that I had a strong line and + digi .

Thanks! I don't think I can class what I've had as cramps then. I shall just have to be patient and wait to test. I'm going to test 7dp5dt as it's my next day off work. I only have 1 embie so no chance of high early levels from twins! Did your nurse suggest whether your 33 could indicate twin/singleton?


----------



## Beau Geste

Poppet323 said:


> Did your nurse suggest whether your 33 could indicate twin/singleton?

No. I didn't ask, either. Oops. I go back on Thursday for another draw so I can find out then if the numbers are doubling nicely or out of control LOL


----------



## LoverB

Is it too early to test at 5dp3dt. They transferred 2 embryo with 8cell grade 1 and 2.


----------



## Beau Geste

LoverB said:


> Is it too early to test at 5dp3dt. They transferred 2 embryo with 8cell grade 1 and 2.

It's never too early to test! The question is, is it too early to get a BFP!

This would make you the equivalent of 8dpo. If you can handle a stark negative with the hope of a BFP, then test. If you want to wait until the odds would be more on your side for a BFP, give it a couple days.


----------



## Megg33k

Beau Geste said:


> 33.1! I'm "officially" preggo!
> 
> Nurse called and said that was a great start for 7dp5dt
> 
> I go back on Thursday for another beta, blood typing, P4 check, and TSH/T4 labs.
> 
> Continue on my prenatals, B6, D, baby aspirin, synthroid, and Endometrin suppositories Yay - NO PROGESTERONE SHOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks again for your support girls!

Sounds fantastic! :) You lucky girl for not having anymore progesterone shots! I've already been told I'll be on mine until 34 weeks... even if its only twice a week after 12 weeks.



Poppet323 said:


> I have questions! I'm not good with this symptom thing cos I don't really get any AF symptoms normally, so I don't know what is a symptom and what isn't!
> 
> First off, I had another tiny bit of spotting today. More than last time but really not much. Is that anything to worry about? (3dp5dt). I know its not necessary, but can it be anything negative?
> 
> Second, when you all talk about cramps, I'm not sure if that's what I have! The only AF symptoms I ever get are a sharp twinge from one ovary on ovulation, or a dull ongoing ache across my lower stomach during AF. Neither are particularly debilitating when they happen. Currently every day I'm getting random twinges like my normal ovulation pain rather than "cramp" which I've always thought of as the ongoing dull ache. It could be nothing, but could it be anything negative? If I'm heading for BFN, would the negative signs be this early?
> 
> Should I have been charting my temp??
> 
> I promised myself I wouldnt drive myself nuts second guessing symptoms! At least being back at work takes my mind off it for a while :)

Temping is just for those of us who want to make ourselves crazier! LOL You're better off!!!

I would call the thing you're talking about a twinge rather than a cramp. A cramp is something that happens in muscle and feels... cramp-like. A twinge, for me, is more like a brief, momentary noticeable pin-pointed pain or ache. Its hard to explain. It sounds like what I've had for 2 days though.... the thing you're talking about.



LoverB said:


> Is it too early to test at 5dp3dt. They transferred 2 embryo with 8cell grade 1 and 2.

Its probably too early to get a BFP, but you can test anytime you like!


----------



## Quaver

Beau Geste said:


> 33.1! I'm "officially" preggo!
> 
> Nurse called and said that was a great start for 7dp5dt

Yipee!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Quaver

I seem to have amazing amount of ewcm, have to change knickers 3 times a day:blush: Was it the same with all of you?
I'm on CD7, 6th day of stimming.


----------



## LoverB

5dp3dt i tested today and it's negative :(


----------



## Megg33k

We said it would be negative still today, Lover. That's normal. Almost no one gets a BFP at 8dpo! LOL It won't even finish implanting until tomorrow! :winkwink:

No real EWCM for me, Quaver... But, I think its fine!


----------



## LoverB

thank you just so impatient grrr sorry guys


----------



## Quaver

LoverB said:


> thank you just so impatient grrr sorry guys

Earliest I would test would be 10DPO, so 7dp3dt:flower:
Wait a couple of days:thumbup:


----------



## LoverB

i guess i'll wait till i get my bloodwork done


----------



## Megg33k

I'm starting real tests tomorrow! 7dp3dt! :)


----------



## LoverB

Megg33k said:


> I'm starting real tests tomorrow! 7dp3dt! :)



Good Luck


----------



## Megg33k

LoverB said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting real tests tomorrow! 7dp3dt! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Good LuckClick to expand...

I'm totally expecting a BFN. So, I'll take the luck! LOL Thanks!!!

Good luck to you, whether you decide to wait or not.


----------



## Poppet323

Quaver said:


> I seem to have amazing amount of ewcm, have to change knickers 3 times a day:blush: Was it the same with all of you?
> I'm on CD7, 6th day of stimming.

I forget which day it started but yes!


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> I'm starting real tests tomorrow! 7dp3dt! :)

FXed!


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> I'm starting real tests tomorrow! 7dp3dt! :)

Good luck!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Poppet323

Ug, this is not a good day :( I have a cold which my DH has given me, which is making me panic that it will ruin my chances if my body is not 100%. I never get sick, so I assume all the drugs have affected my immune system. Add to that I was awake most of the night (because the weathers got hot?) so I'm exhausted and have a headache. And to top it all off, I've had shooting pains but weirdly vertically rather than horizontally across my body. It doesn't feel good :(

So not feeling very confident about testing on the weekend. I thought the whole ivf process would be horrendous and actually I've found it ok (once I got over my needle phobia!), but this waiting and second-guessing everything is awful...

Anyone else having a better day?!


----------



## Megg33k

Nope... 10dpo BFN for me. Boo! Maybe Friday will be better!

Also... feeling like you have a cold or congestion is a pregnancy symptom. At least, it is for EVERYONE I know.


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> Nope... 10dpo BFN for me. Boo! Maybe Friday will be better!
> 
> Also... feeling like you have a cold or congestion is a pregnancy symptom. At least, it is for EVERYONE I know.

Keep the faith, 10dpo is still early! Beau's BPF was super faint at 10dpo so you never know what the next few days hold :)

Encouraging to hear it's a pregnancy symptom but my DH is really suffering with a cold so I'm sure it's from him. I also now have nausea which I know might also be a pregnancy symptom, but I'm pretty sure it's from eating a whole Easter egg in fewer than 10 mins whilst feeling sorry for myself! :blush:

Hoping for better news tomorrow for you Meg x


----------



## LoverB

Been having small sharp pain in my left stomach. I guess it only happens when i'm walking. It hurts alittle. Anyone know had this symptoms b4?


----------



## LoverB

haha tmi sorry guys. just notice been doing number everyday!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm guessing you mean number two? LOL Increase or decrease in #2's can be a symptom.

How low in your stomach is the pain? Lower abdomen? Low enough to be your uterus or ovaries? Any pain the abdominal area could easily be a symptom.


----------



## Quaver

:hugs:Poppet for your cold.

I'm having day 7 of stimming scan today (I'm CD8)[-o&lt;


----------



## LoverB

Megg33k said:


> I'm guessing you mean number two? LOL Increase or decrease in #2's can be a symptom.
> 
> How low in your stomach is the pain? Lower abdomen? Low enough to be your uterus or ovaries? Any pain the abdominal area could easily be a symptom.



hahaha left off 2 lol lower abdomen to the left maybe closer to the ovaries lol but a little higher. have to walk slowly because of the pain. i hope this is good pain


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Quaver! :hugs:

Sounds like it could be good... Its in the right area sort of! :) Anything down there is probably related right now. FX'd!


----------



## LoverB

Just got an email they were able to freeze 3 embryos. 

1 - Embryos were frozen on Day 5 (Blastocyst) : 5AB

2 - Embryos were frozen on Day 6 (Blastocyst) : 5AA, 5BA



Wishing for BFP.... am now 6dp3dt please please BFP


----------



## Quaver

Had day 7 of stims scan, follicles are looking good:flower:

Got E2 results of day 5 of stims, it was 3770 pmol/L or 1027.34 pg/mL. It sounds good to me, but anyone know if it is? I've done another blood test today, but haven't got the results:shrug:

Egg collection will probably be Tuesday, unfortunately DH is away, so have to freeze his low quality & quantity :spermy: :blush:


----------



## LoverB

Quaver said:


> Had day 7 of stims scan, follicles are looking good:flower:
> 
> Got E2 results of day 5 of stims, it was 3770 pmol/L or 1027.34 pg/mL. It sounds good to me, but anyone know if it is? I've done another blood test today, but haven't got the results:shrug:
> 
> Egg collection will probably be Tuesday, unfortunately DH is away, so have to freeze his low quality & quantity :spermy: :blush:


your dh can also request to do a collection anytime before your egg collection. so if he is available tomorrow he can make an appointment.


----------



## Quaver

LoverB said:


> your dh can also request to do a collection anytime before your egg collection. so if he is available tomorrow he can make an appointment.

The clinic is closed on Good Friday:blush: Saturday is an option, or Monday:flower:
I'm still waiting for a call from the doctors about the blood results.


----------



## Quaver

LoverB said:


> Just got an email they were able to freeze 3 embryos.
> 
> 1 - Embryos were frozen on Day 5 (Blastocyst) : 5AB
> 
> 2 - Embryos were frozen on Day 6 (Blastocyst) : 5AA, 5BA
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing for BFP.... am now 6dp3dt please please BFP

That's amazing!:happydance:
You can use it for a sibling:thumbup:


----------



## Poppet323

LoverB said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you mean number two? LOL Increase or decrease in #2's can be a symptom.
> 
> How low in your stomach is the pain? Lower abdomen? Low enough to be your uterus or ovaries? Any pain the abdominal area could easily be a symptom.
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha left off 2 lol lower abdomen to the left maybe closer to the ovaries lol but a little higher. have to walk slowly because of the pain. i hope this is good painClick to expand...

I have similar but on the righthand side. FXd for us both!


----------



## Poppet323

Quaver said:


> LoverB said:
> 
> 
> your dh can also request to do a collection anytime before your egg collection. so if he is available tomorrow he can make an appointment.
> 
> The clinic is closed on Good Friday:blush: Saturday is an option, or Monday:flower:
> I'm still waiting for a call from the doctors about the blood results.Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## Poppet323

Poppet323 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Nope... 10dpo BFN for me. Boo! Maybe Friday will be better!
> 
> Also... feeling like you have a cold or congestion is a pregnancy symptom. At least, it is for EVERYONE I know.
> 
> Keep the faith, 10dpo is still early! Beau's BPF was super faint at 10dpo so you never know what the next few days hold :)
> 
> Encouraging to hear it's a pregnancy symptom but my DH is really suffering with a cold so I'm sure it's from him. I also now have nausea which I know might also be a pregnancy symptom, but I'm pretty sure it's from eating a whole Easter egg in fewer than 10 mins whilst feeling sorry for myself! :blush:
> 
> Hoping for better news tomorrow for you Meg xClick to expand...

Today is no better! Overnight my headache turned into a full blown migraine which I suffer from a lot, but which I can usually control with a plethora of meds. I was too nervous to take them last night (they're far stronger than ibuprofen!) so I was up 2-4am in agony. So another day of being knackered at work, although thankfully the last work day before my hols.

This morning - and I apologise right now for the TMI coming up - I again have spotting. That's 4 days since it started and I'm now 10dpo. First day was pink tinge and so pale I started to doubt it was there as soon as I left the bathroom, 2nd day nothing, yesterday brownish spotting on two or three bathroom trips, and this morning pink again but this time very definite. All only there when I wipe, not a problem between bathroom visits. Sorry again for TMI :blush: 

Is it too late for implantation bleeding? I feel like AF is due in 4 days (assuming 14dpo is standard and my own cycle is overwritten) so implantation is cutting it a bit fine if it's happening now!! Really struggling to not worry, and desperately trying to delay when I take my first test!

Looking forward to hearing your updated beta today Beau :)


----------



## LoverB

LoverB said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you mean number two? LOL Increase or decrease in #2's can be a symptom.
> 
> How low in your stomach is the pain? Lower abdomen? Low enough to be your uterus or ovaries? Any pain the abdominal area could easily be a symptom.
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha left off 2 lol lower abdomen to the left maybe closer to the ovaries lol but a little higher. have to walk slowly because of the pain. i hope this is good painClick to expand...


Now the pain is getting closer to the left ovaries. Today I'm 7dp3dt. Anyone have any other symptoms aroud 7dp3dt?


----------



## Megg33k

I have a list of everything I felt every single day on the first post of my journal under "ICSI cycle #2" and then under "IVF 2ww Symptom Spotting" or something like that.

There is a similar list under "ICSI cycle #1" when I know I was definitely pregnant.


----------



## LoverB

Megg33k said:


> I have a list of everything I felt every single day on the first post of my journal under "ICSI cycle #2" and then under "IVF 2ww Symptom Spotting" or something like that.
> 
> There is a similar list under "ICSI cycle #1" when I know I was definitely pregnant.

 Do u think this is a positve symptoms?


----------



## bosi764

Hi all! I've been stalking this forum for awhile and talking with some of you over on another one. I'm currently 5dp3dt (transfered two grade 2s) and I have to say this wait really is hard!! I'm trying to keep myself from testing until at least 12dpo to test, because I think I will get too upset with a BFN but its going to be hard. 

I know this is totally crazy - but I'm so worried that I'm out of good news for me for now. You know the idea that good things come in threes - well I had three great things happen today so I'm nervous I'm all used up :-( 

Anyhow - I just wanted to say I'm thinking about all of you and get so excited when I see good news on here! Its so encouraging to know this is working for soo many of you.


----------



## LoverB

bosi764 said:


> Hi all! I've been stalking this forum for awhile and talking with some of you over on another one. I'm currently 5dp3dt (transfered two grade 2s) and I have to say this wait really is hard!! I'm trying to keep myself from testing until at least 12dpo to test, because I think I will get too upset with a BFN but its going to be hard.
> 
> I know this is totally crazy - but I'm so worried that I'm out of good news for me for now. You know the idea that good things come in threes - well I had three great things happen today so I'm nervous I'm all used up :-(
> 
> Anyhow - I just wanted to say I'm thinking about all of you and get so excited when I see good news on here! Its so encouraging to know this is working for soo many of you.

good luck bosi! what symptoms are u feeling?


----------



## bosi764

LoverB said:


> bosi764 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I've been stalking this forum for awhile and talking with some of you over on another one. I'm currently 5dp3dt (transfered two grade 2s) and I have to say this wait really is hard!! I'm trying to keep myself from testing until at least 12dpo to test, because I think I will get too upset with a BFN but its going to be hard.
> 
> I know this is totally crazy - but I'm so worried that I'm out of good news for me for now. You know the idea that good things come in threes - well I had three great things happen today so I'm nervous I'm all used up :-(
> 
> Anyhow - I just wanted to say I'm thinking about all of you and get so excited when I see good news on here! Its so encouraging to know this is working for soo many of you.
> 
> good luck bosi! what symptoms are u feeling?Click to expand...

It's hard to say I have been so consumed with the extreme pain from my progesterone shots I haven't been paying a ton of attention. I know for sure I've had some cramping pain really low on my right side. Also this morning I felt a little nauseus when I got to work but I think that may have been because I was hungry because bannana and peanut butter solved that :winkwink:

I will definitely start paying attention more now that I am recovering from the shots since they took me off them. I assume its still early for me to be having stoo many symptoms too though?


----------



## LoverB

bosi, when is your beta appt?


----------



## bosi764

LoverB said:


> bosi, when is your beta appt?

I go in tomorrow to check progesterone since they switched me from shots to the gel but beta is scheduled for next Friday. What about you?


----------



## LoverB

bosi764 said:


> LoverB said:
> 
> 
> bosi, when is your beta appt?
> 
> I go in tomorrow to check progesterone since they switched me from shots to the gel but beta is scheduled for next Friday. What about you?Click to expand...

Monday April 25


----------



## bosi764

Monday April 25[/QUOTE]

Just a few days!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bosi764

Oops stupid iPad - accidently deleted a chunk out of my post!


----------



## Megg33k

LoverB said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I have a list of everything I felt every single day on the first post of my journal under "ICSI cycle #2" and then under "IVF 2ww Symptom Spotting" or something like that.
> 
> There is a similar list under "ICSI cycle #1" when I know I was definitely pregnant.
> 
> Do u think this is a positve symptoms?Click to expand...

I think all symptoms are positive, honey! LOL



bosi764 said:


> Hi all! I've been stalking this forum for awhile and talking with some of you over on another one. I'm currently 5dp3dt (transfered two grade 2s) and I have to say this wait really is hard!! I'm trying to keep myself from testing until at least 12dpo to test, because I think I will get too upset with a BFN but its going to be hard.
> 
> I know this is totally crazy - but I'm so worried that I'm out of good news for me for now. You know the idea that good things come in threes - well I had three great things happen today so I'm nervous I'm all used up :-(
> 
> Anyhow - I just wanted to say I'm thinking about all of you and get so excited when I see good news on here! Its so encouraging to know this is working for soo many of you.

There's no REAL rule of 3's! I promise!


----------



## Poppet323

LoverB said:


> LoverB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you mean number two? LOL Increase or decrease in #2's can be a symptom.
> 
> How low in your stomach is the pain? Lower abdomen? Low enough to be your uterus or ovaries? Any pain the abdominal area could easily be a symptom.
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha left off 2 lol lower abdomen to the left maybe closer to the ovaries lol but a little higher. have to walk slowly because of the pain. i hope this is good painClick to expand...
> 
> Now the pain is getting closer to the left ovaries. Today I'm 7dp3dt. Anyone have any other symptoms aroud 7dp3dt?Click to expand...

I'm on the same day as you and I have shooting pains all over the place! What dpo are you planning to test?


----------



## Poppet323

bosi764 said:


> Hi all! I've been stalking this forum for awhile and talking with some of you over on another one. I'm currently 5dp3dt (transfered two grade 2s) and I have to say this wait really is hard!! I'm trying to keep myself from testing until at least 12dpo to test, because I think I will get too upset with a BFN but its going to be hard.
> 
> I know this is totally crazy - but I'm so worried that I'm out of good news for me for now. You know the idea that good things come in threes - well I had three great things happen today so I'm nervous I'm all used up :-(
> 
> Anyhow - I just wanted to say I'm thinking about all of you and get so excited when I see good news on here! Its so encouraging to know this is working for soo many of you.

Hi Bosi! I second Meg - no such thing as good luck stopping at 3!


----------



## Poppet323

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5016/5642133413_9b023d2bc0.jpg

Practising uploading photos :) This is my post transfer accupuncture. I've come a long way from hating the thought of needles to taking photos of them stuck in my body!!


----------



## Poppet323

OK girls, 11 dpo and I did my first POAS... what do you think? DH and I are quietly optimistic but too scared to trust just our view. Do you think there's a faint line??

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5229/5642133491_c7170f4b0d.jpg


----------



## Quaver

It's a :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## Quaver

Poppet323 said:


> Practising uploading photos :) This is my post transfer accupuncture. I've come a long way from hating the thought of needles to taking photos of them stuck in my body!!

How many acupuncture did you get during IVF? I'm having 3 done before EC:flower:


----------



## Poppet323

Quaver said:


> It's a :bfp: :wohoo:

I've never seen one in person - it's all a bit weird! Sensible DH won't let me get excited until we have a stronger line over the next few days :)


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Hi Poppet ....

Looks like a BFP to me :):):) yippeee.

In your acupuncture piccy - what are your needles attached to? My acupuncturist does attach mine to anything?

Bx


----------



## Poppet323

Quaver said:


> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> Practising uploading photos :) This is my post transfer accupuncture. I've come a long way from hating the thought of needles to taking photos of them stuck in my body!!
> 
> How many acupuncture did you get during IVF? I'm having 3 done before EC:flower:Click to expand...

I've had accupuncture and revolting Chinese tea twice a month for six months actually before I even considered ivf. Don't know if it helped, but it made me feel better that I was doing something, helped me relax, and regulated my cycles well. During ivf, I had 1 during stimming (day 6 I think) to help ovary pain and inflammation, 1 just after EC (I forget why - start building uterus lining?), and then 1 the day before ET to help implantation. They rather do it on the day but before ET but as mine was Saturday 8am it wasn't possible!

Good luck! Have you done it before?


----------



## Poppet323

HOPEFULL2011 said:


> Hi Poppet ....
> 
> Looks like a BFP to me :):):) yippeee.
> 
> In your acupuncture piccy - what are your needles attached to? My acupuncturist does attach mine to anything?
> 
> Bx

Eek! Can't believe other people see it too :)

They attach little electrical currents so you can see croc clips and wires which run to a little console. The needles are in pairs so they turn the current up until you can feel it pulse but it isn't painful an then leave it for 20 mins. I've never done it before so I was never sure if this was standard. My mother had accupuncture for migraines and never had this so I figure there must be several ways. Not sure what it's supposed to add!


----------



## Megg33k

Poppet323 said:


> OK girls, 11 dpo and I did my first POAS... what do you think? DH and I are quietly optimistic but too scared to trust just our view. Do you think there's a faint line??
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5229/5642133491_c7170f4b0d.jpg

Uhm.. I wouldn't necessarily call it faint. :wohoo: That's a BFP, honey!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> OK girls, 11 dpo and I did my first POAS... what do you think? DH and I are quietly optimistic but too scared to trust just our view. Do you think there's a faint line?
> 
> Uhm.. I wouldn't necessarily call it faint. :wohoo: That's a BFP, honey!!! CONGRATS!!!Click to expand...

OMG thanks! I took it at 5am so was too bleary eyed to believe it! I'm going to poas with a digi test tomorrow to check :) I'm still spotting a lot though, so I'm nervous to get too excited... Still, today I'll be excited :happydance:


----------



## Quaver

Poppet323 said:


> I've had accupuncture and revolting Chinese tea twice a month for six months actually before I even considered ivf. Don't know if it helped, but it made me feel better that I was doing something, helped me relax, and regulated my cycles well. During ivf, I had 1 during stimming (day 6 I think) to help ovary pain and inflammation, 1 just after EC (I forget why - start building uterus lining?), and then 1 the day before ET to help implantation. They rather do it on the day but before ET but as mine was Saturday 8am it wasn't possible!
> 
> Good luck! Have you done it before?

I'm on 'IVF booster package' with 5 sessions. I've done on CD5, 8 and 10 (tomorrow). That's stimming days 4, 7 & 9. Should get 2 more, but may add some more. These are my first acupuncture:flower:

They don't put electric currents on mine, but put a heated lamp thingy above my stomach and legs. I love it:thumbup:


----------



## dreamofabean

Poppet that is defo a bfp!!! :)
I've never considered acupuncture, would you girls recommend it during our Icsi cycle? X


----------



## LoverB

Poppet323 said:


> LoverB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoverB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you mean number two? LOL Increase or decrease in #2's can be a symptom.
> 
> How low in your stomach is the pain? Lower abdomen? Low enough to be your uterus or ovaries? Any pain the abdominal area could easily be a symptom.
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha left off 2 lol lower abdomen to the left maybe closer to the ovaries lol but a little higher. have to walk slowly because of the pain. i hope this is good painClick to expand...
> 
> Now the pain is getting closer to the left ovaries. Today I'm 7dp3dt. Anyone have any other symptoms aroud 7dp3dt?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on the same day as you and I have shooting pains all over the place! What dpo are you planning to test?Click to expand...


Hi. My blood test is on Monday April 25. I feel tired today. Been walking slow because the shooting pains in my stomach. 


Congrats on BFP!


----------



## bosi764

I definitely would recommend acupuncture during any IVF cycle. My RE highly recommended it to me and I decided to go ahead - it can't hurt right? I had one pre-stim and 3 during stim (he wanted to see me twice a week and I only ended up stimming for 8 days) and then I went before and after ET. 

My acupuncturist talked to me about a study that was done showing significantly increased live birth rates during cycles where acupuncture a part of the treatment plan. He also specifically shared with me a study that showed increased rates with acupuncture immediately before and after ET specifically. If anything it gave me a chance to relax throughout the process and that was a very good thing!


----------



## bosi764

AND congrats Poppet on your BFP!!!!!


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks bosi! I will look into people in my area x


----------



## Poppet323

Quaver said:


> I'm on 'IVF booster package' with 5 sessions. I've done on CD5, 8 and 10 (tomorrow). That's stimming days 4, 7 & 9. Should get 2 more, but may add some more. These are my first acupuncture:flower:
> 
> They don't put electric currents on mine, but put a heated lamp thingy above my stomach and legs. I love it:thumbup:

I love it too! I get 25 mins on the table and always fall into the deepest sleep!


----------



## Poppet323

dreamofabean said:


> Poppet that is defo a bfp!!! :)
> I've never considered acupuncture, would you girls recommend it during our Icsi cycle? X

I had it recommended to me as a less invasive solution because we are unexplained, so I've done it for a while. I have no idea if it makes a difference but my dr would say "we're going to move you O date forward this time" and next cycle, with some tea and acupuncture, it would move - so it obviously does something!

I found the 3 sessions over ivf helped with the discomfort during stimming, but also made me feel I was doing absolutely everything I could to maximise my chances, so it kept me very positive. For that alone I reckon it's worth it!


----------



## Poppet323

LoverB said:


> Hi. My blood test is on Monday April 25. I feel tired today. Been walking slow because the shooting pains in my stomach.
> 
> 
> Congrats on BFP!

Thanks! Good luck for Monday! I had shooting pains all the time and still do, so hopefully it's a good sign for you :thumbup:


----------



## LoverB

Poppet323 said:


> LoverB said:
> 
> 
> Hi. My blood test is on Monday April 25. I feel tired today. Been walking slow because the shooting pains in my stomach.
> 
> 
> Congrats on BFP!
> 
> Thanks! Good luck for Monday! I had shooting pains all the time and still do, so hopefully it's a good sign for you :thumbup:Click to expand...


I hope so too. My shooting pains hurts so I try to walk slowly. I hope this is good shooting pains. How many days are u since u did the transfer? When is your beta?


----------



## Beau Geste

Poppet!!!!! Congrats!!!!! I did acupuncture too, and also recommend it!

Quaver, your E2 numbers are great! Mine were 3174 at the time of trigger.

LoverB - did you test yet?


----------



## LoverB

Beau Geste said:


> Poppet!!!!! Congrats!!!!! I did acupuncture too, and also recommend it!
> 
> Quaver, your E2 numbers are great! Mine were 3174 at the time of trigger.
> 
> LoverB - did you test yet?

No I haven't. Am scaried lol i'll probably wait till my beta on Monday.


----------



## Poppet323

LoverB said:


> I hope so too. My shooting pains hurts so I try to walk slowly. I hope this is good shooting pains. How many days are u since u did the transfer? When is your beta?

I'm sure we're on exactly the same schedule! I'm now 7dp5dt (12dpo) on Saturday 23rd (just to clarify for timezones!) Strangely, my clinic don't do betas, they just say to poas and then have a scan in 2 weeks but for piece of mind, we'll do our betas privately through my Traditional Chinese Medicine doctors referral.

I dont know how you've managed to not poas yet! I was dying to!! Good luck :flower:


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> Poppet!!!!! Congrats!!!!! I did acupuncture too, and also recommend it!
> 
> Quaver, your E2 numbers are great! Mine were 3174 at the time of trigger.
> 
> LoverB - did you test yet?

Thank you :) How was your second beta? Any news on twins?! How often, from when, and for how long to you continue betas? I need to request the referral to private so I think I need to specify what I want. I obviously have no idea what to request!

Just did 12dpo poas digital (poads?!) and got BFP again so now DH believes it too!

:happydance:


----------



## LoverB

Poppet I did poas on my 3dp3dt (4/17/2011) and it was negative. I couldn't wait and did another poas on my 5dp3dt and it was again negative. I got scared so I stop testing. I want to test but am scared. I asked DH if I can poas on sunday 4/24/2011 which i will be 10dp3dt. He said just wait for Monday 4/25/2011. Wishing that this pain am feeling are good news. Fx


----------



## Megg33k

8dpo is just too early to test, sweetie!


----------



## Quaver

dreamofabean said:


> Poppet that is defo a bfp!!! :)
> I've never considered acupuncture, would you girls recommend it during our Icsi cycle? X

I don't know, this is my 1st IVF, so can't compare. 
But at CD10 (9th day of stimming), I feel fine, so it may be doing something:thumbup: Eggies are growing well too, and am more relaxed then when I did the 3 IUIs.


----------



## Megg33k

I didn't do acupuncture either cycle, so I don't know.


----------



## LoverB

9dp3dt I just did test and it's positive :)


----------



## Quaver

LoverB said:


> 9dp3dt I just the did test and it's positive :)

Hooray!!! :wohoo:
Another :bfp: :yipee:


----------



## LoverB

i was so nervous. when i poas my husband said just leave it on the counter and go to the bedroom and he'll watch it. he locked the bathroom door and i waited outside lol. then he joked and said there's only one line and i went to look at it and he started smiling...
now i can enjoy my weekend!


----------



## dreamofabean

Congrats loverb!! X


----------



## Quaver

LoverB said:


> he joked and said there's only one line and i went to look at it and he started smiling...

That's cruel:haha:


> now i can enjoy my weekend!

You can enjoy the rest of your life:hugs:


----------



## bosi764

LoverB said:


> 9dp3dt I just the did test and it's positive :)

Congrat! How exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## Poppet323

LoverB said:


> 9dp3dt I just did test and it's positive :)

Fabulous news, congratulations! :happydance: I was quietly confident for you because your symptoms sounded the same as mine :)


----------



## Beau Geste

Poppet323 said:


> Thank you :) How was your second beta? Any news on twins?! How often, from when, and for how long to you continue betas? I need to request the referral to private so I think I need to specify what I want. I obviously have no idea what to request!
> 
> Just did 12dpo poas digital (poads?!) and got BFP again so now DH believes it too!
> 
> :happydance:

My 2nd beta (2 days after my 1st) was 157! So the pregnancy is for real LOL.

No idea about twins, but my first Ultrasound is next Friday, and then I'll know! I'm secretly hoping for a singleton because of all the risks with twins, but I can't stop what's brewing inside me. I'll be happy either way, just will have to make major contingency plans if twins!



Quaver said:


> I don't know, this is my 1st IVF, so can't compare.
> But at CD10 (9th day of stimming), I feel fine, so it may be doing something:thumbup: Eggies are growing well too, and am more relaxed then when I did the 3 IUIs.

I def. felt more relaxed. In fact, after my first acupuncture session, 2 hours later I went to bed at 5pm for the rest of the day! During stims, I felt pretty good, too, up until the last 3 or 4 days. That's when I started feeling the effects of high E2, full ovaries, and irritable from the meds. 



LoverB said:


> 9dp3dt I just did test and it's positive :)

Congrats!!!!! I know I took one every morning until I used up all my tests! I think my last one was yesterday LOL. It's so surreal, isn't it?!

I may end up buying some more tests for next week because I won't have any more betas, just ultrasounds from here out at my RE. He does 2 betas, then 3 ultrasounds before releasing me to the OB. But there's a week or so between each ultrasound, which is like forever in first trimester time!!!!! LOL

Poppet, Lover when are you guys due?


----------



## blondemop

I am loving all of the :bfp: !!!!! This is wonderful! Congratulations everyone!

I had an ultrasound last week. It was a bit early so no heartbeat yet and it looks like only one in there :thumbup: I have another one on Tuesday! Really hoping to hear a little something.

I still have absolutely no symptoms (even at 6 weeks, 3days) so I wasn't convinced it was real until I saw it with my own eyes :haha: 

Anyway, wishing all the :bfp: a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> My 2nd beta (2 days after my 1st) was 157! So the pregnancy is for real LOL.
> 
> No idea about twins, but my first Ultrasound is next Friday, and then I'll know! I'm secretly hoping for a singleton because of all the risks with twins, but I can't stop what's brewing inside me. I'll be happy either way, just will have to make major contingency plans if twins!
> ...
> I may end up buying some more tests for next week because I won't have any more betas, just ultrasounds from here out at my RE. He does 2 betas, then 3 ultrasounds before releasing me to the OB. But there's a week or so between each ultrasound, which is like forever in first trimester time!!!!! LOL
> 
> Poppet, Lover when are you guys due?

So I should request 1 beta immediately, and 1 two days later? And my numbers should be above 1 for the first one, and more than double #1 for my second? I get 1 scan in two weeks time them I'm farmed off back to regular NHS care :-o Although thinking on... I have private cover at work so I will have to have a look into what that covers me for.

According to an online calculator, and I've based it on EC = ovulation, I'm due Jan 3 2012. My brothers birthday! 

Actually, I'm having a really weird time of it... I'm at my parents house for Easter with 3 of my 4 siblings but none of them know we've had problems or have had ivf. We don't feel ready to blurt it out in such a big group so we're having to act like nothing is unusual when all we want to do is scream and jump about!

I'm not sure whether anyone else feels the same, but after 4.5 years of negative POAS, we don't want to get too excited about having a baby. We went into ivf with the goal of 'getting pregnant' so at least we knew we could. Now I'm not sure my goal... I guess to make it to 12 weeks? I'm petrified to get too excited about it actually all going well. Ivf doesn't have any higher risks in tri 1 than natural pregnancy, doesn't it?

I want to be delirious, but I also don't want to be crushed and tbh because it's been such a struggle, I've never allowed myself to research what to do and expect in pregnancy so I feel very nervous. I don't even know what I'm not supposed to be eating now!


----------



## Poppet323

blondemop said:


> I am loving all of the :bfp: !!!!! This is wonderful! Congratulations everyone!
> 
> I had an ultrasound last week. It was a bit early so no heartbeat yet and it looks like only one in there :thumbup: I have another one on Tuesday! Really hoping to hear a little something.
> 
> I still have absolutely no symptoms (even at 6 weeks, 3days) so I wasn't convinced it was real until I saw it with my own eyes :haha:
> 
> Anyway, wishing all the :bfp: a happy and healthy 9 months!

So glad it's going well for you. FXd for hearing the hb on tues! :flower:


----------



## LoverB

Could this BFP change? I'll retest again later. I told my friend I tested today and she doesn't doesn't count so am a bit worried. I guess i'll wait till the realy beta. What do u guys think


----------



## LoverB

Ok I tested again and it's positive


----------



## Quaver

LoverB said:


> Ok I tested again and it's positive

It's real! Enjoy!!!:happydance:


----------



## LoverB

sorry guys this is tmi..... when i go pee and wipe there's a tiny ewcm. is that normal?


----------



## Quaver

LoverB said:


> sorry guys this is tmi..... when i go pee and wipe there's a tiny ewcm. is that normal?

I've heard from people who got newly pg that they had tons of the stuff down there:haha: Welcome to the wonderful world of pregnancy!:thumbup:


----------



## Ttcne

Hi I had my ER today and got 8 eggs? Is that any good or maybe we won't have very many to transfer in the end. I will find out tomorrow how many have fertilized.


----------



## Ttcne

LoverB said:


> sorry guys this is tmi..... when i go pee and wipe there's a tiny ewcm. is that normal?

Very, and it is a good sign. Some women have tons of discharge there whole pregnancy.


----------



## Quaver

Ttcne said:


> Hi I had my ER today and got 8 eggs? Is that any good or maybe we won't have very many to transfer in the end. I will find out tomorrow how many have fertilized.

Thats a great number:thumbup: You may be lucky to have some to freeze:happydance:


----------



## LoverB

Ttcne said:


> Hi I had my ER today and got 8 eggs? Is that any good or maybe we won't have very many to transfer in the end. I will find out tomorrow how many have fertilized.



it's not the quantity of the eggs it's the quality. some have all er fertilized. fx


----------



## Megg33k

CONGRATS, Lover!!! Woohoo!


----------



## LoverB

still can't wait to do the beta on Monday! haha will take the test again tomorrow morning. i know it's crazy but want to make sure. i told my friend earlier that i did the test she said can't base on the preg test. she made me and dh worried so when we got home we did 2 test lol dh and i were so happy this morning when we saw the preg test. 

stomach feels empty again when i just ate maybe an hour ago lol


----------



## Megg33k

No offense, but your friend gave you some pretty crap advice. Of course you can base it on the test. That's ridiculous!


----------



## LoverB

Megg33k said:


> No offense, but your friend gave you some pretty crap advice. Of course you can base it on the test. That's ridiculous!




i know :( and she also did the ivf 

wished i didn't say anything.


----------



## Quaver

LoverB said:


> i know :( and she also did the ivf
> 
> wished i didn't say anything.

Maybe she thought you tested too early, and still have hcg remaining from the trigger?:flower: 
As you've already tested negative after the trigger, this one's a :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## psp2011

Ttcne said:


> Hi I had my ER today and got 8 eggs? Is that any good or maybe we won't have very many to transfer in the end. I will find out tomorrow how many have fertilized.

only takes 1 right?! Even if half get fertilized and then 1/2 of that look good, still got 2!! Goodluck! Let us know how many fertilized!:dust:


----------



## Ttcne

Quaver said:


> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> Hi I had my ER today and got 8 eggs? Is that any good or maybe we won't have very many to transfer in the end. I will find out tomorrow how many have fertilized.
> 
> Thats a great number:thumbup: You may be lucky to have some to freeze:happydance:Click to expand...

I was very confident about it as the doc, the nurse and the anesthesiologist all stated it was very good. But then I came home and stupidly googled "What is the average number of eggs retrieved IVF" and it seemed like all of these people had like in the teens and twenties. I was just a little worried. We should be finding out at any time now how many fertilized. :coffee: Waiting.


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> Hi I had my ER today and got 8 eggs? Is that any good or maybe we won't have very many to transfer in the end. I will find out tomorrow how many have fertilized.
> 
> only takes 1 right?! Even if half get fertilized and then 1/2 of that look good, still got 2!! Goodluck! Let us know how many fertilized!:dust:Click to expand...

'


You rock PSP! Seriously needed the positive replies. That sounds totally logical too.:thumbup: How many did you have on your retrievals? 

Oh and how is the BCP treating you?


----------



## LoverB

Happy Easter everyone and more bfp to come


----------



## psp2011

Ttcne said:


> psp2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> Hi I had my ER today and got 8 eggs? Is that any good or maybe we won't have very many to transfer in the end. I will find out tomorrow how many have fertilized.
> 
> only takes 1 right?! Even if half get fertilized and then 1/2 of that look good, still got 2!! Goodluck! Let us know how many fertilized!:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> 
> You rock PSP! Seriously needed the positive replies. That sounds totally logical too.:thumbup: How many did you have on your retrievals?
> 
> Oh and how is the BCP treating you?Click to expand...

I did have more, I think 14 last time, but some were immature. It truly doesn't matter the number:nope: so long as you have a couple good ones to put back! It really is the quality that matters the most.:thumbup: I had a lot and the 3 they put back didn't work last time, yet I know of people who had one transferred and it worked! Don't focus on the number, honest!!
BC has been no problem for me. Maybe because I was on it for the last 7 years due to my endo. :shrug:It's the waiting I hate! Just want to get to stims so I can feel like I'm finally getting there!
Do you know when the transfer is??:dust:


----------



## bosi764

Happy Easter everyone!! I just got back from spending the day at my Grandfathers with all the family and it was definitely what I needed. Had a blast with my cousins kids and their Easter egg hunt 

So I broke down and tested this morning - I'm 7dp3dt now and I may have seen a very faint line but I think I was just trying really hard to see something. I can't decide if I should try and wait another couple days to test again or just go for it again tomorrow. My beta is Friday so I guess at the latest I'll know then!! 

I have had more cramping I feel like and yesterday had some sharper pains versus just feeling crampy like. Hopefully that's all a good sign! I've had several random people tell me that I'm glowing and asked if something was going on - I don't want to read too much into it, but that has to be a good sign right??

LoverB - you definitely had a BFP don't listen to your friend it definitely counts!!

Ttcn - 8 is a great number - I only had a few more than you (12) and transferred 2 and still had 3 that they froze.


----------



## JaniceT

Today is my 6 week post natal checkup and D-day I get to speak to my FS on when we can TTC again this year. I'm excited and really crossing my fingers and toes!


----------



## Quaver

bosi764 said:


> I may have seen a very faint line but I think I was just trying really hard to see something. I can't decide if I should try and wait another couple days to test again or just go for it again tomorrow. My beta is Friday so I guess at the latest I'll know then!!

Test again tomorrow?:happydance:


JaniceT said:


> Today is my 6 week post natal checkup and D-day I get to speak to my FS on when we can TTC again this year. I'm excited and really crossing my fingers and toes!

Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psp2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> Hi I had my ER today and got 8 eggs? Is that any good or maybe we won't have very many to transfer in the end. I will find out tomorrow how many have fertilized.
> 
> only takes 1 right?! Even if half get fertilized and then 1/2 of that look good, still got 2!! Goodluck! Let us know how many fertilized!:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> 
> You rock PSP! Seriously needed the positive replies. That sounds totally logical too.:thumbup: How many did you have on your retrievals?
> 
> Oh and how is the BCP treating you?Click to expand...
> 
> I did have more, I think 14 last time, but some were immature. It truly doesn't matter the number:nope: so long as you have a couple good ones to put back! It really is the quality that matters the most.:thumbup: I had a lot and the 3 they put back didn't work last time, yet I know of people who had one transferred and it worked! Don't focus on the number, honest!!
> BC has been no problem for me. Maybe because I was on it for the last 7 years due to my endo. :shrug:It's the waiting I hate! Just want to get to stims so I can feel like I'm finally getting there!
> Do you know when the transfer is??:dust:Click to expand...

Waiting sucks. I totally hear you on that. Transfer is on Thursday and we have 5 embryos. I asked the doc how many she thought might make it to transfer and she said since they have never treated us before there is no way of knowing but she said that they all look good and she would guess maybe three would make it. :happydance: That would be awesome. 
I'm glad the BC isn't bad for you. I think it is just crazy ass me. It's almost May already! When do you start stimming???? It is going to come up so soon and we can have a little BFP party! :happydance:


----------



## JaniceT

Quaver, all the best to your ER and ET! remember, minimal stress because stress causes mild contractions and it's no good for sticking. Lots of rest :)


----------



## Megg33k

Actually, 2 different studies have shown that women who felt stressed during their cycles had a significantly higher success rate. The studies were completely unrelated and were conducted to prove that stress was detrimental to IVF cycles, when they actually proved the opposite. There are articles about it. Its weird!


----------



## Poppet323

Hey, good luck with betas tomorrow Meg. Have everything Xed for you! X


----------



## Quaver

JaniceT said:


> Quaver, all the best to your ER and ET! remember, minimal stress because stress causes mild contractions and it's no good for sticking. Lots of rest :)

Thanks:flower:


Megg33k said:


> Actually, 2 different studies have shown that women who felt stressed during their cycles had a significantly higher success rate. The studies were completely unrelated and were conducted to prove that stress was detrimental to IVF cycles, when they actually proved the opposite. There are articles about it. Its weird!

:shock:

Good luck on your Betas tomorrow Meg:dust:


----------



## psp2011

Ttcne said:


> psp2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psp2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> Hi I had my ER today and got 8 eggs? Is that any good or maybe we won't have very many to transfer in the end. I will find out tomorrow how many have fertilized.
> 
> only takes 1 right?! Even if half get fertilized and then 1/2 of that look good, still got 2!! Goodluck! Let us know how many fertilized!:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> 
> You rock PSP! Seriously needed the positive replies. That sounds totally logical too.:thumbup: How many did you have on your retrievals?
> 
> Oh and how is the BCP treating you?Click to expand...
> 
> I did have more, I think 14 last time, but some were immature. It truly doesn't matter the number:nope: so long as you have a couple good ones to put back! It really is the quality that matters the most.:thumbup: I had a lot and the 3 they put back didn't work last time, yet I know of people who had one transferred and it worked! Don't focus on the number, honest!!
> BC has been no problem for me. Maybe because I was on it for the last 7 years due to my endo. :shrug:It's the waiting I hate! Just want to get to stims so I can feel like I'm finally getting there!
> Do you know when the transfer is??:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting sucks. I totally hear you on that. Transfer is on Thursday and we have 5 embryos. I asked the doc how many she thought might make it to transfer and she said since they have never treated us before there is no way of knowing but she said that they all look good and she would guess maybe three would make it. :happydance: That would be awesome.
> I'm glad the BC isn't bad for you. I think it is just crazy ass me. It's almost May already! When do you start stimming???? It is going to come up so soon and we can have a little BFP party! :happydance:Click to expand...

haha! I just talked to you via the other "timing" thread I think it was! :haha:So anyway my immediate timeline is Lupron shot on Wed (27th), stop BC on sat (30th), wait till AF comes, (should be a few days) then call FS for instruction. Should be starting stims around then. I'm expecting my meds to come on Tues (26th) although I already have an extra Lupron from last time that I didn't end up needing. So I suppose I can stop going back to the other thread and just keep up with you on here! lol!:thumbup:
Keep me posted! I'll 2WW with you even though your wait will be over and mine will just be starting! :hugs:So tell me how many do you plan to transfer? I'm giddy for you guys!!:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Leaving in about 20 min to go get my blood drawn. Nervous doesn't even begin to describe it. Blah!


----------



## Megg33k

Someone had to break the streak... <1... FML


----------



## bosi764

I don't want to get too excited - but tested this morning (I'm 8dp3dt) and the line is still faint but definitely darker than yesterday! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## bosi764

Megg33k said:


> Someone had to break the streak... <1... FML

Megg - I'm sooo sorry - hopefully the next one will be your time:hugs:!!


----------



## Adanma

Oh meg! I was so nervous for you this morning and was sending so many good vibes. So sorry to hear. Are you guys going to try again right away or give it a while? I know emotionally it has to be hard right now. Remember you can call me anytime okay? Thinking of you and hubby today

Adanma


----------



## Adanma

congrats bosi! Looks good!

Adanma


----------



## JaniceT

Megg33k said:


> Actually, 2 different studies have shown that women who felt stressed during their cycles had a significantly higher success rate. The studies were completely unrelated and were conducted to prove that stress was detrimental to IVF cycles, when they actually proved the opposite. There are articles about it. Its weird!

Wow! That really is odd. If there are conflict studies then it really up to what each individual believes. My FS expects minimal stress from me though. For me, I didn't listen the first 2 tries and couldn't control the stress due to circumstances. At the 3rd, I just slept a lot and didn't worry about anything. Treated it like a holiday and came out +ve.

I'm so sorry that you just got the results that wasn't what you wanted :-( hope you're cuddling up with your OH and supporting each other this moment. May the next time bless you as you wish it to.


----------



## Wallie

Megg33k said:


> Actually, 2 different studies have shown that women who felt stressed during their cycles had a significantly higher success rate. The studies were completely unrelated and were conducted to prove that stress was detrimental to IVF cycles, when they actually proved the opposite. There are articles about it. Its weird!

Agree, I've read that too.


----------



## LoverB

Hello everyone. My bloodtest is Positive yipppieeeeee it's official and my beta is 442


Bosi congrats woooo hooo.

Megg I'm so sorry.


----------



## LoverB

Hello everyone. My bloodtest is Positive yipppieeeeee it's official and my beta is 442


Bosi congrats woooo hooo.

Megg I'm so sorry.


----------



## Adanma

congrats loverb!!


----------



## Poppet323

LoverB said:


> Hello everyone. My bloodtest is Positive yipppieeeeee it's official and my beta is 442
> 
> 
> Bosi congrats woooo hooo.
> 
> Megg I'm so sorry.

Great news LoverB!


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> Someone had to break the streak... <1... FML

Meg, I'm so sorry. You're been so supportive to everyone on here and I was so wishing you good results. :flower:


----------



## Poppet323

bosi764 said:


> I don't want to get too excited - but tested this morning (I'm 8dp3dt) and the line is still faint but definitely darker than yesterday! :happydance:

Looking good!


----------



## Megg33k

Adanma said:


> Oh meg! I was so nervous for you this morning and was sending so many good vibes. So sorry to hear. Are you guys going to try again right away or give it a while? I know emotionally it has to be hard right now. Remember you can call me anytime okay? Thinking of you and hubby today
> 
> Adanma

The clinic can't even know that I know until Wednesday. You know how they are. So, I'll find out then how soon I can start again. I'm willing to go back into treatment tomorrow if they think they have a better plan. Its actually not as hard as I thought. I'd much rather have it fail than have another miscarriage. So, if I wasn't getting a baby this time, I'd much prefer it go this way rather than the way last time went.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to the BFP's though! I mean it! I'm really happy for the lot of you!


----------



## dreamofabean

Megg you are so brave, big hugs for you xxx


----------



## Wallie

So sorry to hear your news Megg, I was positive it was going to work for you again. Now don't be surprised with yourself if you start to get more upset than you are today. I found it got harder as it went on when real life people got their bfp's... it's very tough, but I understand what you're saying that you'd rather have it fail now than in a few weeks time.

I really wish they have a better plan for you next time. Do you not think you need a break or are you just wanting to get on with it again...?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm already ready to get on with it. And, all the women I know in real life are pretty much due on my last due date. So, I don't have to watch them get BFP's... I have to watch them have their babies when I should be having mine. That will be FAR harder than this.


----------



## Quaver

LoverB said:


> Hello everyone. My bloodtest is Positive yipppieeeeee it's official and my beta is 442

Congratulations!:yipee:


Megg33k said:


> I'm willing to go back into treatment tomorrow if they think they have a better plan. Its actually not as hard as I thought. I'd much rather have it fail than have another miscarriage. So, if I wasn't getting a baby this time, I'd much prefer it go this way rather than the way last time went.

:hugs:


----------



## Adanma

megg I would have been due in May so I feel you on that one. There are a bunch of women on here and in my day to day life who all got pregnant around when I did the second time and now they have all have bumps and sono pictures and I have a hideous scar and nothing. It's very hard and I can't imagine what it will be like when they have their babies. Your time will come and so will mine and one day far from now it won't be quite as painful. 

I didn't know you didn't tell them you had another beta done! I'm going to demand they tell me since it's my medical records and all and if they don't I'll let them know I'm going elsewhere to have it done. Silly folks. They should just tell you. Who really doesn't want to know!?

Adanma


----------



## bosi764

LoverB said:


> Hello everyone. My bloodtest is Positive yipppieeeeee it's official and my beta is 442

Congrats LoverB!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Adanma said:


> megg I would have been due in May so I feel you on that one. There are a bunch of women on here and in my day to day life who all got pregnant around when I did the second time and now they have all have bumps and sono pictures and I have a hideous scar and nothing. It's very hard and I can't imagine what it will be like when they have their babies. Your time will come and so will mine and one day far from now it won't be quite as painful.
> 
> I didn't know you didn't tell them you had another beta done! I'm going to demand they tell me since it's my medical records and all and if they don't I'll let them know I'm going elsewhere to have it done. Silly folks. They should just tell you. Who really doesn't want to know!?
> 
> Adanma

I didn't have another beta done. Its the one they ordered. I'm just not supposed to find out the results until they call me to tell me tomorrow. But, I went and got a copy of the results directly from the lab about an hour after I had my blood drawn. So, they know I had the beta done... They just don't know that I already know what the result was. Does that make sense? It might not! LOL


----------



## Quaver

Done my egg retrieval today:flower:
It went fine, obviously because of my age, a lot of my eggs would be rotten, but they collected 19. Fingers crossed some fertilize[-o&lt;


----------



## Adanma

megg: You sneak! hahahaaa! Good for you!

quaver: I just about spit my Oj! don't call your eggs rotten! hahhaa! Oh my goodness. Fx for your 19

AFM: really really sick of this already. I'm a giant bitch or I'm crying. My tummy bled today after the lupron? That hasn't happened before and now I have a bruise. It makes me stomach sick like seconds after doing it too. My sister is pregnant and is complaining of morning sickness and while I want to be understanding it just makes me angry deep down. I would love to have morning sickness right now... I should be having morning sickness. I should be finding out the sex of my baby in a couple of weeks not this...

Sorry to be a debbie downer. I'm having a rough time with this. I'm in the middle of this IVF thing, mourning my baby, a lawsuit, plus just the daily stuff of family drama and a child with autism. It's getting to be a whole lot to handle. I just pray this works.

Adanma


----------



## Beau Geste

Bosi and LoverB - congrats!

Megg - I got you in your journal thread

Poppett - did you have your beta yet? My RE just set up the 2nd as a confirmatory once the first was high.

Quaver - FX!

Adanma - I had a little bleeding with some shots too. I'm sorry you feel icky :(


----------



## Quaver

Adanma said:


> quaver: I just about spit my Oj!

:haha:


> AFM: really really sick of this already. I'm a giant bitch or I'm crying. My tummy bled today after the lupron? That hasn't happened before and now I have a bruise. It makes me stomach sick like seconds after doing it too.

:hugs:


----------



## LoverB

Quaver said:


> Done my egg retrieval today:flower:
> It went fine, obviously because of my age, a lot of my eggs would be rotten, but they collected 19. Fingers crossed some fertilize[-o&lt;

Good luck!! Fx


----------



## LoverB

1st beta 442
2nd beta 777
Ultrasound is in two weeks 

Fx for all of us


----------



## AmorBebe

Hi all! Once again, I'm way behind on what's going on! For some reason, I can't get thread update emails, so I never know when someone has commented! Any ideas?

Congratulations to all you BFP's! It makes me so happy to see all of your positive tests! I still have my fingers crossed that I'll see one of those some day soon.

Megg- My heart aches for you. I've been following your journey and was really hoping this would be your time. :hugs:

AFM- I received my IVF calendar on Monday & am supposed to receive my box of meds tomorrow. This is all so new and scary. I keep reading everyone's posts about Beta and numbers and all that good stuff & I kind of get lost in it all. I hope more understanding will come with time. I'm scheduled have a suppression check on May 4th and if all is well, start stimming on Friday the 6th. The tentative plan, if all goes well, is to do ER on 5/17 & a possible ET on 5/22. Has anyone else felt weird about having a scheduled date to become pregnant? It seems so surreal to me. 

Best wishes to all of you on your journeys!! :flower:


----------



## Quaver

AmorBebe said:


> Has anyone else felt weird about having a scheduled date to become pregnant? It seems so surreal to me.

It doesn't mean you deliver on a set date though, and the ER dates can change according to your response:flower:


----------



## Quaver

LoverB said:


> 1st beta 442
> 2nd beta 777
> Ultrasound is in two weeks
> 
> Fx for all of us

Congratulations!:crib:


----------



## Quaver

I got a call from my clinic, and there's 7 embies at the moment:happydance:
If all goes well, egg transfer will be on Saturday:thumbup:

I go at 11:30, start drinking 4 cups of water from 12:30, and the transfer is at 1:30pm. I suppose it doesn't have to be water? I think I'll take something else with me, as water goes straight down:haha:


----------



## MrsJPC

Sounds really positive Quaver - good luck!

Megg - I am really sorry honey. You seem to have a very good attitude, god why is this so hard?

As for me - egg collection set for tomorrow at 11am. The exact time Wills and Kate get married? How odd! 

Currently have 15 follicles all at a good size. 13 on the right 2 on the left!! Am in a bit of pain, everytime the pain goes away I worry that I have ovulated by mistake!! My trigger was at 34 hours before so that does not happen again! Who knows. 

Feeling very strange about the whole thing. If I get to Pupo I will be very relieved!

Love to all

x x x


----------



## Quaver

MrsJPC said:


> everytime the pain goes away I worry that I have ovulated by mistake!!

I had that too, I thought I ov'd and said so at my docs, but the follicles were still there on the scan. Doctor said don't worry it won't ov so long as I'm taking the meds:thumbup:


----------



## AmorBebe

Hope everyone is doing well today! I'm finding this experience is becoming increasingly more emotional for me (& *I* haven't even started the stimming meds yet!!), to which I'm sure you all can relate. What are some things you guys do to help you through the emotional ups and downs of this process?

I already struggle with Bipolar II disorder and a severe anxiety disorder. I know discontinuing all of my medications has definitely affected my moods, but there is a very sensitive emotional piece to all of this & I'm sure I'm not alone...right?

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Megg33k

Adanma said:


> megg: You sneak! hahahaaa! Good for you!
> 
> quaver: I just about spit my Oj! don't call your eggs rotten! hahhaa! Oh my goodness. Fx for your 19
> 
> AFM: really really sick of this already. I'm a giant bitch or I'm crying. My tummy bled today after the lupron? That hasn't happened before and now I have a bruise. It makes me stomach sick like seconds after doing it too. My sister is pregnant and is complaining of morning sickness and while I want to be understanding it just makes me angry deep down. I would love to have morning sickness right now... I should be having morning sickness. I should be finding out the sex of my baby in a couple of weeks not this...
> 
> Sorry to be a debbie downer. I'm having a rough time with this. I'm in the middle of this IVF thing, mourning my baby, a lawsuit, plus just the daily stuff of family drama and a child with autism. It's getting to be a whole lot to handle. I just pray this works.
> 
> Adanma

My coordinator confirmed that she knows I'll find out in advance and they don't mind. As long as I'm willing to keep taking my meds no matter what the first beta says, they're perfectly content with me knowing before they call! :)

Sorry this morning sucked! :( Its so hard when you know that you should be progressing in a healthy pregnancy and instead you're stuck doing this crap! I feel ya! :hugs:



AmorBebe said:


> Hi all! Once again, I'm way behind on what's going on! For some reason, I can't get thread update emails, so I never know when someone has commented! Any ideas?
> 
> Congratulations to all you BFP's! It makes me so happy to see all of your positive tests! I still have my fingers crossed that I'll see one of those some day soon.
> 
> Megg- My heart aches for you. I've been following your journey and was really hoping this would be your time. :hugs:
> 
> AFM- I received my IVF calendar on Monday & am supposed to receive my box of meds tomorrow. This is all so new and scary. I keep reading everyone's posts about Beta and numbers and all that good stuff & I kind of get lost in it all. I hope more understanding will come with time. I'm scheduled have a suppression check on May 4th and if all is well, start stimming on Friday the 6th. The tentative plan, if all goes well, is to do ER on 5/17 & a possible ET on 5/22. Has anyone else felt weird about having a scheduled date to become pregnant? It seems so surreal to me.
> 
> Best wishes to all of you on your journeys!! :flower:

That makes 2 of us hoping this would have been my time... but it'll come! Thank you! :hugs:

If you feel lost and want to ask questions, please don't hesitate to ask me. You can always PM me if you want. I'm becoming a pro! LOL I'm always happy to help!!!



Quaver said:


> I got a call from my clinic, and there's 7 embies at the moment:happydance:
> If all goes well, egg transfer will be on Saturday:thumbup:
> 
> I go at 11:30, start drinking 4 cups of water from 12:30, and the transfer is at 1:30pm. I suppose it doesn't have to be water? I think I'll take something else with me, as water goes straight down:haha:

7 is great!!! :)



MrsJPC said:


> Sounds really positive Quaver - good luck!
> 
> Megg - I am really sorry honey. You seem to have a very good attitude, god why is this so hard?
> 
> As for me - egg collection set for tomorrow at 11am. The exact time Wills and Kate get married? How odd!
> 
> Currently have 15 follicles all at a good size. 13 on the right 2 on the left!! Am in a bit of pain, everytime the pain goes away I worry that I have ovulated by mistake!! My trigger was at 34 hours before so that does not happen again! Who knows.
> 
> Feeling very strange about the whole thing. If I get to Pupo I will be very relieved!
> 
> Love to all
> 
> x x x

No idea why its so hard! Good luck with EC tomorrow! :hugs:



AFM... I'll be back on the IVF train in 4 weeks (ticker in my siggy). We're upping my meds and hoping for more eggs. He said the rest was textbook perfect. So, that's all we can change! FX'd! Meds start on May 26!


----------



## AmorBebe

I just received a call from my FS. She said that my test results came back with surprising numbers & not in a good way. After looking at my initial follicle count, they found that I only have 7. She said though I am 32, it is as though she were looking at 40 year-old ovaries. She said that we most likely won't have any embryos to freeze and if we get 2 good quality embryos, she would like to transfer both. 

So, I guess it looks like we aren't just dealing with male factor now. I'm absolutely shocked and crushed. :cry:


----------



## Lainey27

Congratulations to the all the BFP girls :happydance: You are proof that it works and gives the rest of us hope!!

I have been stalking (but not posting) for a wee while - the BFN really knocked me for 6 - this is so, so hard. 

I have a review appt on 17th May, so i'll see what happens with that before trying again. 

Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## andsowelaugh

psp2011 said:


> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psp2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> Hi I had my ER today and got 8 eggs? Is that any good or maybe we won't have very many to transfer in the end. I will find out tomorrow how many have fertilized.
> 
> only takes 1 right?! Even if half get fertilized and then 1/2 of that look good, still got 2!! Goodluck! Let us know how many fertilized!:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> 
> You rock PSP! Seriously needed the positive replies. That sounds totally logical too.:thumbup: How many did you have on your retrievals?
> 
> Oh and how is the BCP treating you?Click to expand...
> 
> I did have more, I think 14 last time, but some were immature. It truly doesn't matter the number:nope: so long as you have a couple good ones to put back! It really is the quality that matters the most.:thumbup: I had a lot and the 3 they put back didn't work last time, yet I know of people who had one transferred and it worked! Don't focus on the number, honest!!
> BC has been no problem for me. Maybe because I was on it for the last 7 years due to my endo. :shrug:It's the waiting I hate! Just want to get to stims so I can feel like I'm finally getting there!
> Do you know when the transfer is??:dust:Click to expand...

It really is quality over quantity! I got over-stimulated and had 56 follicles and 52 eggs retrieved. 16 fertilized and 4 made it to blastocyst. 2 were put back and none frozen (from that cycle) The 2 blastocysts :wacko: are now in the backyard playing with the dogs. One of them is peeing on the tree, :blush: wish I could say it was the boy.

The over-stimulation was the worst. I was so bloated, I immediately looked 5 months pregnant. I had people asking me when I was due and I didn't even know IF I was pregnant. All worth it in the end though:happydance:


----------



## andsowelaugh

Sorry ladies, I haven't posted on here since April 12th, so I am still playing catch up. It's like a really great novel. I am so happy for everyone. All the BFP are awesome!!!


----------



## andsowelaugh

Megg33k said:


> Actually, 2 different studies have shown that women who felt stressed during their cycles had a significantly higher success rate. The studies were completely unrelated and were conducted to prove that stress was detrimental to IVF cycles, when they actually proved the opposite. There are articles about it. Its weird!

THAT is really interesting! I was TTC for about 3 years before my son was conceived. I had implantation bleeding while I was at my Mother's death bed. At the time, I thought oh well, I didn't expect it to work. Too much going on, not to mention losing my Mom. When we found out I was pregnant after the funeral, I realized it was my Mom. She is my son's guardian angel. 

When he was 6 months old, we started TTC again. Many IUI and 2 ICSI/IVF cycles. It was 3 days before my ER and had 56 follicles, when I got a call that my Dad died unexpectedly. My step-mother was not going to have a funeral for him (don't get me started there. He left when I was 3... lots of baggage) So I decided not to fly across the country and stayed and retrieved the eggs instead of canceling the cycle. I am so glad I did, we now have twins that are 3.

We have 2 frozen day-5 blastocysts from our first ICSI/IVF cycle. We are really hoping for 1 more baby to complete our family. I feel guilty reading through all the posts. I still remember all the pain from TTC our first child, the wishing, longing and praying. I feel greedy because we want a larger family.

It seems a FET is a little different in protocol than IVF. I started the lupron shots on 4/20. I started taking Estrace tablets on 4/26 and will go in for my first scan on 5/9. If all looks well then, they will schedule the FET for the 16th. The first hurdle will be if both frosties survive the "thaw" [-o&lt;


----------



## andsowelaugh

Megg33k said:


> Someone had to break the streak... <1... FML

I'm so sorry. I started crying when I read it. After lurking for a bit, I feel like I know all you ladies.


----------



## Ttcne

Quaver said:


> I got a call from my clinic, and there's 7 embies at the moment:happydance:
> If all goes well, egg transfer will be on Saturday:thumbup:
> 
> I go at 11:30, start drinking 4 cups of water from 12:30, and the transfer is at 1:30pm. I suppose it doesn't have to be water? I think I'll take something else with me, as water goes straight down:haha:

It doesn't have to be water they just want your bladder really full so that they can visualize everything better.


----------



## Ttcne

___Megg- I just wanted to say how sorry for your loss. 

Big congrats to all of you that have got their BFP! 

I had my ET today and had 2 blasts transferred. 2 more are are at the morula stage and will be frozen if they make it to blasts. I am cautiously excited at this point. This is by far the farthest we have come after all this time. 

I have a question though. I know that trigger shots can stay in your system for a long time so I took a HPT today to see if it was still in there. I triggered about 6 days ago and I got a BFN. Can that be???? If so when can I start doing my own testing ? ( I know it is naughty and I shouldn't do it but it is too tempting to pass up plus I have bulk amounts of IC to use up).


----------



## andsowelaugh

AmorBebe said:


> Hope everyone is doing well today! I'm finding this experience is becoming increasingly more emotional for me (& *I* haven't even started the stimming meds yet!!), to which I'm sure you all can relate. What are some things you guys do to help you through the emotional ups and downs of this process?
> 
> I already struggle with Bipolar II disorder and a severe anxiety disorder. I know discontinuing all of my medications has definitely affected my moods, but there is a very sensitive emotional piece to all of this & I'm sure I'm not alone...right?
> 
> :hugs: to everyone.

You are NOT alone. I am Bipolar I and stopped my meds just weeks ago. Between coming off those meds, adding the hormones and having my son screened for autism... I can't stop crying. :cry: If I'm not crying, then I am raging at someone. I'm just praying for the :bfp: because I know the pregnancy hormones help protect some from the Bipolar.

My GP has not been supportive of me coming off my meds or attempting to get pregnant. So I am going to find a new GP.


----------



## Ttcne

Ttcne said:


> ___Megg- I just wanted to say how sorry for your loss.
> 
> Big congrats to all of you that have got their BFP!
> 
> I had my ET today and had 2 blasts transferred. 2 more are are at the morula stage and will be frozen if they make it to blasts. I am cautiously excited at this point. This is by far the farthest we have come after all this time.
> 
> I have a question though. I know that trigger shots can stay in your system for a long time so I took a HPT today to see if it was still in there. I triggered about 6 days ago and I got a BFN. Can that be???? If so when can I start doing my own testing ? ( I know it is naughty and I shouldn't do it but it is too tempting to pass up plus I have bulk amounts of IC to use up).

Never mind! I got up to go to the bathroom again and saw that there was a faint line. Ha! I'm just so use to not seeing it that I didn't see it when it was there. Perhaps in that case I will be a good girl and not cheat. 8 days just seems so far off!


----------



## Quaver

AmorBebe said:


> What are some things you guys do to help you through the emotional ups and downs of this process?

I do acupuncture to relax:flower:


AmorBebe said:


> After looking at my initial egg count, they found that I only have 7. She said though I am 32, it is as though she were looking at 40 year-old ovaries.

Hey hey, I'm nearly 40, there's nothing wrong with a 40 year old ovaries:haha:
It just means you needed more meds I think:thumbup:


Ttcne said:


> It doesn't have to be water they just want your bladder really full so that they can visualize everything better.

Great! I'll bring something else then:thumbup:


Ttcne said:


> I had my ET today and had 2 blasts transferred. 2 more are are at the morula stage and will be frozen if they make it to blasts. I am cautiously excited at this point. This is by far the farthest we have come after all this time.

Yay!:happydance:


Ttcne said:


> Never mind! I got up to go to the bathroom again and saw that there was a faint line. Ha! I'm just so use to not seeing it that I didn't see it when it was there. Perhaps in that case I will be a good girl and not cheat. 8 days just seems so far off!

When will you test for real?


----------



## bosi764

Megg33k said:


> AFM... I'll be back on the IVF train in 4 weeks (ticker in my siggy). We're upping my meds and hoping for more eggs. He said the rest was textbook perfect. So, that's all we can change! FX'd! Meds start on May 26!

Megg - I really hope this is the time for you. You have an amazing attitude and it's time for you to have your happy ending! Best of luck with this cycle:hugs:


----------



## AmorBebe

andsowelaugh said:


> AmorBebe said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today! I'm finding this experience is becoming increasingly more emotional for me (& *I* haven't even started the stimming meds yet!!), to which I'm sure you all can relate. What are some things you guys do to help you through the emotional ups and downs of this process?
> 
> I already struggle with Bipolar II disorder and a severe anxiety disorder. I know discontinuing all of my medications has definitely affected my moods, but there is a very sensitive emotional piece to all of this & I'm sure I'm not alone...right?
> 
> :hugs: to everyone.
> 
> You are NOT alone. I am Bipolar I and stopped my meds just weeks ago. Between coming off those meds, adding the hormones and having my son screened for autism... I can't stop crying. :cry: If I'm not crying, then I am raging at someone. I'm just praying for the :bfp: because I know the pregnancy hormones help protect some from the Bipolar.
> 
> My GP has not been supportive of me coming off my meds or attempting to get pregnant. So I am going to find a new GP.Click to expand...

At least we aren't alone. It took me 1 1/2 years to get off all of my medication & I'm wondering if the benefits outweigh the negatives at this point. I'm beginning to wonder if I am putting myself through too much, emotionally. I hope you are able to find a bright spot, in what can seem like an endless emotional whirlwind. Best of luck to you! :flower:


----------



## Ttcne

Quaver said:


> AmorBebe said:
> 
> 
> What are some things you guys do to help you through the emotional ups and downs of this process?
> 
> I do acupuncture to relax:flower:
> 
> 
> AmorBebe said:
> 
> 
> After looking at my initial egg count, they found that I only have 7. She said though I am 32, it is as though she were looking at 40 year-old ovaries.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hey, I'm nearly 40, there's nothing wrong with a 40 year old ovaries:haha:
> It just means you needed more meds I think:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be water they just want your bladder really full so that they can visualize everything better.Click to expand...
> 
> Great! I'll bring something else then:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> I had my ET today and had 2 blasts transferred. 2 more are are at the morula stage and will be frozen if they make it to blasts. I am cautiously excited at this point. This is by far the farthest we have come after all this time.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!:happydance:
> 
> 
> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> Never mind! I got up to go to the bathroom again and saw that there was a faint line. Ha! I'm just so use to not seeing it that I didn't see it when it was there. Perhaps in that case I will be a good girl and not cheat. 8 days just seems so far off!Click to expand...
> 
> When will you test for real?Click to expand...

I do the official bHCG 5/6


----------



## bosi764

Well its official - I just heard from the doc and hcg was 292. I got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mamma Mia

bosi764 said:


> Well its official - I just heard from the doc and hcg was 292. I got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations!! I have my retrieval on the 9th of May, I hope I can join you in the dance :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: very soon!

Congrats again!!


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I could keep going with good news, but my cycle is getting pushed back to... uhm... I don't know when. :cry: My clinic's finance department says that we either have to wait until the current charges clear our insurance (which takes 2-3 months) or pay $1600 out of pocket to continue (which would probably takes us 3-4 months). We agreed to a payment plan with them to avoid this sort of crap... and we're paying it as we're supposed to. We've talked to them and talk to them... but they won't budge. Either $1600 or waiting until the charges clear insurance. :( Its not like they don't know my insurance is going to pay. I'm so incredibly disheartened to know that I've been medically cleared to start again with a better plan and now I have to sit around and wait longer while my heart breaks over being childless at 30 with 2 blighted ovum, a MC following my 1st ICSI cycle and a failed 2nd ICSI cycle. 

I'm happy for you girls... I am... but I can't celebrate at the moment. I feel like my life is falling apart. I'm not sure what I did to deserve this.


----------



## AmorBebe

Megg33k said:


> I wish I could keep going with good news, but my cycle is getting pushed back to... uhm... I don't know when. :cry: My clinic's finance department says that we either have to wait until the current charges clear our insurance (which takes 2-3 months) or pay $1600 out of pocket to continue (which would probably takes us 3-4 months). We agreed to a payment plan with them to avoid this sort of crap... and we're paying it as we're supposed to. We've talked to them and talk to them... but they won't budge. Either $1600 or waiting until the charges clear insurance. :( Its not like they don't know my insurance is going to pay. I'm so incredibly disheartened to know that I've been medically cleared to start again with a better plan and now I have to sit around and wait longer while my heart breaks over being childless at 30 with 2 blighted ovum, a MC following my 1st ICSI cycle and a failed 2nd ICSI cycle.
> 
> I'm happy for you girls... I am... but I can't celebrate at the moment. I feel like my life is falling apart. I'm not sure what I did to deserve this.

I am so, so sorry for all the difficulty you are going through. Just when we think it's bad, it gets worse. :cry: Your optimism has helped so many of the rest of us. Don't lose hope in this or yourself.

My fingers are x'd so tightly for you they hurt. 

Lots of love :hugs:


----------



## Poppet323

bosi764 said:


> Well its official - I just heard from the doc and hcg was 292. I got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fabulous news bosi! :flower:


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> Bosi and LoverB - congrats!
> 
> Megg - I got you in your journal thread
> 
> Poppett - did you have your beta yet? My RE just set up the 2nd as a confirmatory once the first was high.
> 
> Quaver - FX!
> 
> Adanma - I had a little bleeding with some shots too. I'm sorry you feel icky :(

Hi, been a bit AWOL as went away for the bank holiday. Very nice it was too :) Because I was with my family I told all my siblings and parents about tic, ivf and our BPF. Now I'm regretting it cos I really don't have a good feeling about making it to 12 weeks =\ I'm 4 weeks 5 days (I think - have had to do a bit of research into what I can/ can't eat etc but don't want to read too much and get too excited) and over the last couple of days have had a little bit of bleeding. I've also had really bad shooting pains in my right side. My dr doesn't do betas, I just have a 6 week scan. So I have no way of knowing whether everythings ok, right? 

I POAS every few days but figure hormone levels stay raised for a while if somethings gone wrong? My u/s falls on 5w 5d as I wanted to do it before DH 40th bday the following day, but now I'm worried we'll have bad news to deal with. What should I expect to see in the u/s?

Beau, do you have singleton/ twins confirmed?


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> I'm happy for you girls... I am... but I can't celebrate at the moment. I feel like my life is falling apart. I'm not sure what I did to deserve this.

Hang in there. You haven't done anything to deserve this, it's just really sh*t luck. But it'll come good :hugs:


----------



## Poppet323

Good luck to all the ladies on their cycle now! I went into it with no clue about each stage and seem to have forgotten most of what I did already, so I'm no help and I get a bit lost - but fx for you all! X


----------



## LoverB

Poppet323 said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> Bosi and LoverB - congrats!
> 
> Megg - I got you in your journal thread
> 
> Poppett - did you have your beta yet? My RE just set up the 2nd as a confirmatory once the first was high.
> 
> Quaver - FX!
> 
> Adanma - I had a little bleeding with some shots too. I'm sorry you feel icky :(
> 
> Hi, been a bit AWOL as went away for the bank holiday. Very nice it was too :) Because I was with my family I told all my siblings and parents about tic, ivf and our BPF. Now I'm regretting it cos I really don't have a good feeling about making it to 12 weeks =\ I'm 4 weeks 5 days (I think - have had to do a bit of research into what I can/ can't eat etc but don't want to read too much and get too excited) and over the last couple of days have had a little bit of bleeding. I've also had really bad shooting pains in my right side. My dr doesn't do betas, I just have a 6 week scan. So I have no way of knowing whether everythings ok, right?
> 
> I POAS every few days but figure hormone levels stay raised for a while if somethings gone wrong? My u/s falls on 5w 5d as I wanted to do it before DH 40th bday the following day, but now I'm worried we'll have bad news to deal with. What should I expect to see in the u/s?
> 
> Beau, do you have singleton/ twins confirmed?Click to expand...


I'm sorry to hear that. I know it's easier said than done and we can't help but worry. Try not think about it because it's out of your hand. 

Good luck. Hoping everything goes well for u!


----------



## psp2011

Ttcne said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmorBebe said:
> 
> 
> What are some things you guys do to help you through the emotional ups and downs of this process?
> 
> I do acupuncture to relax:flower:
> 
> 
> AmorBebe said:
> 
> 
> After looking at my initial egg count, they found that I only have 7. She said though I am 32, it is as though she were looking at 40 year-old ovaries.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hey, I'm nearly 40, there's nothing wrong with a 40 year old ovaries:haha:
> It just means you needed more meds I think:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be water they just want your bladder really full so that they can visualize everything better.Click to expand...
> 
> Great! I'll bring something else then:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> I had my ET today and had 2 blasts transferred. 2 more are are at the morula stage and will be frozen if they make it to blasts. I am cautiously excited at this point. This is by far the farthest we have come after all this time.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!:happydance:
> 
> 
> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> Never mind! I got up to go to the bathroom again and saw that there was a faint line. Ha! I'm just so use to not seeing it that I didn't see it when it was there. Perhaps in that case I will be a good girl and not cheat. 8 days just seems so far off!Click to expand...
> 
> When will you test for real?Click to expand...
> 
> I do the official bHCG 5/6Click to expand...

ok, FX'd for you! keep us posted!



bosi764 said:


> Well its official - I just heard from the doc and hcg was 292. I got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!:happydance:



Megg33k said:


> I wish I could keep going with good news, but my cycle is getting pushed back to... uhm... I don't know when. :cry: My clinic's finance department says that we either have to wait until the current charges clear our insurance (which takes 2-3 months) or pay $1600 out of pocket to continue (which would probably takes us 3-4 months). We agreed to a payment plan with them to avoid this sort of crap... and we're paying it as we're supposed to. We've talked to them and talk to them... but they won't budge. Either $1600 or waiting until the charges clear insurance. :( Its not like they don't know my insurance is going to pay. I'm so incredibly disheartened to know that I've been medically cleared to start again with a better plan and now I have to sit around and wait longer while my heart breaks over being childless at 30 with 2 blighted ovum, a MC following my 1st ICSI cycle and a failed 2nd ICSI cycle.
> 
> I'm happy for you girls... I am... but I can't celebrate at the moment. I feel like my life is falling apart. I'm not sure what I did to deserve this.

So sorry you are having to wait! I know it is difficult! Nice that your ins will eventually cover though! Honestly I would wait if I had the option. It is really difficult to take on the debt (this is my 3rd time, 2nd since feb) and not know if it will be worth it in the end. But I'm sorry you are so sad. Chin up! Your not out yet and that's something to focus on!:hugs:


----------



## Adanma

wow megg that sucks. Maybe if Mindy was more organized they wouldn't have so much of a problem... I have been told I need to pay my balance twice since I paid it... I lso just got something from insurance saying that Mindy had not yet sent them the codes and diagnosis for something that was pretesting! Anyway, sorry to hear it's going to be like that and they are being dicks about it. Did you talk to Dr directly? I never would have been able to o the micro IVF if I hadn't bothered the doc with it because they were all telling me since I had tubal factor I wasn't a candidate which is untrue. Maybe try him?


----------



## Megg33k

They are quite disorganized. I can't stand Mindy! But, that's neither here nor there. I got a call from my mother tonight... She and my dad are offering to pay off the balance as a loan to us so we don't have to wait. I'm so uncomfortable with the idea of taking money from them... but I don't know that I can turn it down at this point. In fact, I immediately said "no, no, no, no, absolutely not"... and I already knew I'd probably end up taking it. :( I hate to do it this way... but I really want to move forward and give it one more shot before taking time off to revamp my life. If the 3rd one doesn't work out, I'll accept a 6 mo (or longer) break to re-evaluate my lifestyle and try to change a few things. But, I really want to give one more cycle a go now. So, I guess I ended up with good news after all.


----------



## Quaver

I had my egg transfer today:thumbup:
We only had 3 so had them all put back in, and no frosties:blush:

One was of excellent quality 8 cell, but the other two were 5 and 4 cell:blush:
PUPO anyway!:happydance:


Megg33k said:


> Either $1600 or waiting until the charges clear insurance. :(

I suppose you couldn't ask your parents for a loan?
Otherwise, it may be time to rest one cycle and go for natural BFP, as people tend to get that right after failed IVFs:thumbup:


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg - my parents ended up helping us with most of the cost for our IVF. Turns out they paid quite a bit more for my brother's wedding than mine, and to be "fair", they offered the difference in help funding our infertility treatments. 

I also felt extremely weird. EXTREMELY. I don't like taking money from people, period. Even as a gift. Very, very independent. But, when we weighed my situation of being a poor student at age 34, probably not able to do much more than IUI's until I'm 37, and my husband's age of 41 now, we decided to take the help. The anxiety of that faded away with my BFP, and next cycle, it will fade away with yours, too :)

I'm sorry you had such trouble with the office and insurance. At least your insurance covered a lot of the cost! We had to pay out of pocket for everything, from our first IUI. But I don't really fault insurance companies for that. I just have problems when their policies say they cover something and they don't.

Poppett - hang in there! I've been POAS every day, just to be sure, and I have had no bleeding at all. I keep dreaming about miscarriages, too. 

So I had my first U/S yesterday, and I'm having one little baby bear. I'm relieved a bit - twins would be just too much physically, financially, and emotionally right now. We'd probably make it work, but like I said, I'm relieved I don't have to worry about it right now.


----------



## Quaver

Beau Geste said:


> So I had my first U/S yesterday, and I'm having one little baby bear.

Yay! A lovely little baby bear!:baby:


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> I had my egg transfer today:thumbup:
> We only had 3 so had them all put back in, and no frosties:blush:
> 
> One was of excellent quality 8 cell, but the other two were 5 and 4 cell:blush:
> PUPO anyway!:happydance:
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Either $1600 or waiting until the charges clear insurance. :(
> 
> I suppose you couldn't ask your parents for a loan?
> Otherwise, it may be time to rest one cycle and go for natural BFP, as people tend to get that right after failed IVFs:thumbup:Click to expand...

That's precisely what's happening... My parents are going to be loaning us the money. 



Beau Geste said:


> Megg - my parents ended up helping us with most of the cost for our IVF. Turns out they paid quite a bit more for my brother's wedding than mine, and to be "fair", they offered the difference in help funding our infertility treatments.
> 
> I also felt extremely weird. EXTREMELY. I don't like taking money from people, period. Even as a gift. Very, very independent. But, when we weighed my situation of being a poor student at age 34, probably not able to do much more than IUI's until I'm 37, and my husband's age of 41 now, we decided to take the help. The anxiety of that faded away with my BFP, and next cycle, it will fade away with yours, too :)
> 
> I'm sorry you had such trouble with the office and insurance. At least your insurance covered a lot of the cost! We had to pay out of pocket for everything, from our first IUI. But I don't really fault insurance companies for that. I just have problems when their policies say they cover something and they don't.
> 
> Poppett - hang in there! I've been POAS every day, just to be sure, and I have had no bleeding at all. I keep dreaming about miscarriages, too.
> 
> So I had my first U/S yesterday, and I'm having one little baby bear. I'm relieved a bit - twins would be just too much physically, financially, and emotionally right now. We'd probably make it work, but like I said, I'm relieved I don't have to worry about it right now.

I actually had a lot of guilt when they were paying for my wedding too. LOL Its just so hard to take money from them! But, I'm similarly in the position of not being able to turn it down.

Congrats on your little baby bear!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Beau Geste

Megg33k said:


> I actually had a lot of guilt when they were paying for my wedding too. LOL Its just so hard to take money from them! But, I'm similarly in the position of not being able to turn it down.
> 
> Congrats on your little baby bear!!!! :happydance:

Yeah, I just wanted to let you know I know how you feel.

Thanks! It's a wee little thing, but snuggled in there pretty good!


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> That's precisely what's happening... My parents are going to be loaning us the money.

That's great news!:wohoo:


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> Poppett - hang in there! I've been POAS every day, just to be sure, and I have had no bleeding at all. I keep dreaming about miscarriages, too.
> 
> So I had my first U/S yesterday, and I'm having one little baby bear. I'm relieved a bit - twins would be just too much physically, financially, and emotionally right now. We'd probably make it work, but like I said, I'm relieved I don't have to worry about it right now.

I'm still ok according to the test, but I'm worried my hormones wouldnt have dropped yet so I'd still show as pregnant anyway. I guess everyone worries but I can't figure out if my pessimism is based on anything! 6 days til my scan :)

Congrats Beau! How many weeks were you when scanned? V exciting!


----------



## Wallie

It's such a disappointment Megg as you were all set and when they "changed" their minds, it does your head in. Thankfully you've worked it out though. Hospital have done slightly the same with me. Said it would be June with NHS and now it's August, I'm so pissed, especially since they are doing up the ward! That's the reason....:hugs:


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> I actually had a lot of guilt when they were paying for my wedding too. LOL Its just so hard to take money from them! But, I'm similarly in the position of not being able to turn it down.

Try not to worry about it, they're your parents and want to help! I bet they'd give ten times that for you to be happy! Guilt is just going to make you less relaxed for your next cycle, and as Beau says it will all fade into history hopefully with a BFP :)


----------



## Quaver

Poppet323 said:


> What should I expect to see in the u/s?

At 6 weeks you should be able to see a blob in your uterus and maybe a heartbeat:flower: Good luck:dust:


----------



## psp2011

Beau Geste said:


> Megg - my parents ended up helping us with most of the cost for our IVF. Turns out they paid quite a bit more for my brother's wedding than mine, and to be "fair", they offered the difference in help funding our infertility treatments.
> 
> I also felt extremely weird. EXTREMELY. I don't like taking money from people, period. Even as a gift. Very, very independent. But, when we weighed my situation of being a poor student at age 34, probably not able to do much more than IUI's until I'm 37, and my husband's age of 41 now, we decided to take the help. The anxiety of that faded away with my BFP, and next cycle, it will fade away with yours, too :)
> 
> I'm sorry you had such trouble with the office and insurance. At least your insurance covered a lot of the cost! We had to pay out of pocket for everything, from our first IUI. But I don't really fault insurance companies for that. I just have problems when their policies say they cover something and they don't.
> 
> Poppett - hang in there! I've been POAS every day, just to be sure, and I have had no bleeding at all. I keep dreaming about miscarriages, too.
> 
> So I had my first U/S yesterday, and I'm having one little baby bear. I'm relieved a bit - twins would be just too much physically, financially, and emotionally right now. We'd probably make it work, but like I said, I'm relieved I don't have to worry about it right now.

Congrats! Loving all the BFPs on here! I'm next !!!!!:happydance:


----------



## psp2011

Megg,
Just wanted to chime in and say that we had to ask to borrow $ from my parents this cycle too since we are just tapped out having just paid for the failed one in feb. You are not alone with this! I hated to do it, but they offered. I was just in so much sadness after the failure, my mom just wanted to help. It will all be worth it when it works out!


----------



## Megg33k

Its really comforting to know that I'm not the only one in the position of borrowing money from my parents! I know it shouldn't matter... but I feel better knowing that its just not just me! Thank you for sharing, girls!!! 

Funny thing... I sent an email to the finance person at the clinic asking some questions about the balance and how it would work when the insurance did clear. Now, by the time she reads the email, I'll be telling her "never mind, I'll just pay it off." LOL


----------



## Ttcne

Ok so I am 3dp5dt and I have had spotting today. Seriously I know that this what it is but seriously anyone with a BFP that had bleeding this early? It has been small and stringy (sorry, tmi)) and has red/pink tinged earlier and now it is brown. It is a tinny tiny amount but it is still so worrying. 

Ha and for those who had to borrow money I am sure if this does not work we will be in the same boat or in CC debt! There is no shame if it is offered.


----------



## Poppet323

Ttcne said:


> Ok so I am 3dp5dt and I have had spotting today. Seriously I know that this what it is but seriously anyone with a BFP that had bleeding this early? It has been small and stringy (sorry, tmi)) and has red/pink tinged earlier and now it is brown. It is a tinny tiny amount but it is still so worrying.
> 
> Ha and for those who had to borrow money I am sure if this does not work we will be in the same boat or in CC debt! There is no shame if it is offered.

I wish is written more down so I had exact dates but I'm pretty sure I had the same on 2dp/3dp/4dp5dt and I got BFP! Having said that, I'm still having it and now I'm panicking about getting to my scan so I understand your anxiety! But at least getting to BFP with spotting is possible based on my experience, and fxed for the next bit!


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Funny thing... I sent an email to the finance person at the clinic asking some questions about the balance and how it would work when the insurance did clear.

They'll probably give you a refund:thumbup:


Ttcne said:


> It has been small and stringy (sorry, tmi)) and has red/pink tinged earlier and now it is brown. It is a tinny tiny amount but it is still so worrying.

Sounds like old blood. Take care:hugs:


----------



## psp2011

Ttcne said:


> Ok so I am 3dp5dt and I have had spotting today. Seriously I know that this what it is but seriously anyone with a BFP that had bleeding this early? It has been small and stringy (sorry, tmi)) and has red/pink tinged earlier and now it is brown. It is a tinny tiny amount but it is still so worrying.
> 
> Ha and for those who had to borrow money I am sure if this does not work we will be in the same boat or in CC debt! There is no shame if it is offered.

I can't remember if I had spotting early on with my '02 BFP, but I have heard that can be a good sign, a sign of implantation!!!!:happydance: It would make sense to have a little red/pink then have it be darker like the spot healed and it was old blood then. I think it's a good sign!!!!:thumbup:
Are you going to test at home early?:hugs:


----------



## Adanma

congrats to everyone with bfp and yay for one baby beau!

megg: I'm glad you took the money. I borrowed from my parents as well for this which I hated, but I hated the thought of waiting even more!

AFM: start stims tomorrow. Scared, but eager! Going to some open houses today and planting some flowers in the garden. I need to RELAX!

Adanma


----------



## Quaver

Adanma said:


> AFM: start stims tomorrow. Scared, but eager!

Good luck on your stims, grow follies grow!:happydance:


----------



## Quaver

Just for comparing notes, which medications did you have to take after ET?

Mine is antibiotics since ER for 5 days (3 times a day).
Progesterone suppositories twice a day.
Estrogen pills twice a day.
Hcg shot at 3, 6 & 9 DPO.

It seems somewhat a lot:shrug:


----------



## Beau Geste

Quaver said:


> Just for comparing notes, which medications did you have to take after ET?
> 
> Mine is antibiotics since ER for 5 days (3 times a day).
> Progesterone suppositories twice a day.
> Estrogen pills twice a day.
> Hcg shot at 3, 6 & 9 DPO.
> 
> It seems somewhat a lot:shrug:


I took abx the 3 days surrounding the retrieval, and have been taking progesterone suppositories and aspirin since. That's it.

Poppet - I was 5w2d when I had my sonogram :)


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Funny thing... I sent an email to the finance person at the clinic asking some questions about the balance and how it would work when the insurance did clear.
> 
> They'll probably give you a refund:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> It has been small and stringy (sorry, tmi)) and has red/pink tinged earlier and now it is brown. It is a tinny tiny amount but it is still so worrying.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like old blood. Take care:hugs:Click to expand...

No, no refund. We DO owe the $1600. The amount pending insurance right now is $15,000. LOL No one has offered us that money! :haha: I was concerned that we'd pay off the $1600 and then she would STILL want more money. She knows how desperate people are to move forward, so she can always use it as leverage to get more money if she wants to. I basically asked if she was going to wait until we paid the amount currently due and then require additional money that we haven't been told about yet. But, I was more concerned about that happening when it was going to take several months to pay off the $1600. I don't think she'll have a chance to do that now.



Adanma said:


> congrats to everyone with bfp and yay for one baby beau!
> 
> megg: I'm glad you took the money. I borrowed from my parents as well for this which I hated, but I hated the thought of waiting even more!
> 
> AFM: start stims tomorrow. Scared, but eager! Going to some open houses today and planting some flowers in the garden. I need to RELAX!
> 
> Adanma

Ooooooh! Stims!!!! :happydance: It'll be fine! And, I'm always just a phone call away if you the Stim Tech Support Line! :winkwink:



Quaver said:


> Just for comparing notes, which medications did you have to take after ET?
> 
> Mine is antibiotics since ER for 5 days (3 times a day).
> Progesterone suppositories twice a day.
> Estrogen pills twice a day.
> Hcg shot at 3, 6 & 9 DPO.
> 
> It seems somewhat a lot:shrug:

Antibiotics for 5 days around the time of ER
Progesterone suppository once a day
Progesterone injection once a day
Steroid each day (Dexamethasone 0.75mg)
Baby aspirin (not part of my protocol, but recommended by my OB/GYN due to my single expression of the MTHFR gene mutation)


----------



## psp2011

Adanma said:


> congrats to everyone with bfp and yay for one baby beau!
> 
> megg: I'm glad you took the money. I borrowed from my parents as well for this which I hated, but I hated the thought of waiting even more!
> 
> AFM: start stims tomorrow. Scared, but eager! Going to some open houses today and planting some flowers in the garden. I need to RELAX!
> 
> Adanma

Yay for stims! I should be starting mine this week too! Just have to wait for AF to show! I just checked my calender to see how long I took stims for last cycle and it was 12 days. Now I'm nervous because that would put me at having to start by Tuesday this week in order to make the May 15th retrieval date! I'm really hoping that will be the date since I have days off of work arranged for. (FS was pretty confident that would be the day.) I think I'm going to call tomorrow and talk to the nurse about it.
How many days is has anyone stimmed for? Maybe I should post that thread?:shrug:


----------



## Quaver

I stimmed for 11 days, was supposed to be 10 but DH was away and had to postpone EC for a day:wacko:


----------



## Wallie

I only stimmed for 9 days, next time they're going to leave me at least a day longer though. hth


----------



## bosi764

Had my 2nd beta today and its high 613! We put back two so now I'm nervous about twins...don't get me wrong I would be so excited but wow the reality that it could be 2 is starting to set in. My ultrasound wont be until May 11 or 12 - its going to be so hard to wait until then to find out!

Beau - congrats on a beautiful growing baby! Hope you are feeling ok!

Meg - I'm glad you took the money from your parents - we were the same as many others on here and had to pay for everything out of pocket including our iui. My parents ended up helping out with the cost of our ivf and I felt weird about it at first too but my Mom insisted and really wanted to help. I look at it as their first gift to their grandchild - helping to make it happen. 

Good luck to all starting your stims - its an exciting time!!


----------



## Megg33k

Its official... My mother is sending out the funds tomorrow. I hate doing this, but I've got to give it one more shot. If it doesn't work this time, I'm taking 6-12 months off. It'll practically kill me... but I hope it doesn't come to that!


----------



## Poppet323

Quaver said:


> Just for comparing notes, which medications did you have to take after ET?
> 
> Mine is antibiotics since ER for 5 days (3 times a day).
> Progesterone suppositories twice a day.
> Estrogen pills twice a day.
> Hcg shot at 3, 6 & 9 DPO.
> 
> It seems somewhat a lot:shrug:

I just had progesterone pessaries for 2 weeks :)


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> Its official... My mother is sending out the funds tomorrow. I hate doing this, but I've got to give it one more shot. If it doesn't work this time, I'm taking 6-12 months off. It'll practically kill me... but I hope it doesn't come to that!

GOOD LUCK! keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I am 3dp5dt and I have had spotting today. Seriously I know that this what it is but seriously anyone with a BFP that had bleeding this early? It has been small and stringy (sorry, tmi)) and has red/pink tinged earlier and now it is brown. It is a tinny tiny amount but it is still so worrying.
> 
> Ha and for those who had to borrow money I am sure if this does not work we will be in the same boat or in CC debt! There is no shame if it is offered.
> 
> I can't remember if I had spotting early on with my '02 BFP, but I have heard that can be a good sign, a sign of implantation!!!!:happydance: It would make sense to have a little red/pink then have it be darker like the spot healed and it was old blood then. I think it's a good sign!!!!:thumbup:
> Are you going to test at home early?:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm hoping it's a good sign and not a bad one. It just seems a little early for implantation bleeding. :shrug: 

I have already tested to see if the trigger is gone and now it is. I thought I was going to do it but now I am a little scarred. If it doesn't turn positive I think that I will worry about it but I am tempted to do at as I work 4 12's this coming weekend and I am not sure it will be good to be caught of guard. It just doesn't seem healthy to get a BFN and go take care of people who had babies but I am not really sure which is worse. I actually wish that I worked this weekend as I would have rather not done bed rest than have to face this possibility. This is all very confusing.


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> Adanma said:
> 
> 
> congrats to everyone with bfp and yay for one baby beau!
> 
> megg: I'm glad you took the money. I borrowed from my parents as well for this which I hated, but I hated the thought of waiting even more!
> 
> AFM: start stims tomorrow. Scared, but eager! Going to some open houses today and planting some flowers in the garden. I need to RELAX!
> 
> Adanma
> 
> Yay for stims! I should be starting mine this week too! Just have to wait for AF to show! I just checked my calender to see how long I took stims for last cycle and it was 12 days. Now I'm nervous because that would put me at having to start by Tuesday this week in order to make the May 15th retrieval date! I'm really hoping that will be the date since I have days off of work arranged for. (FS was pretty confident that would be the day.) I think I'm going to call tomorrow and talk to the nurse about it.
> How many days is has anyone stimmed for? Maybe I should post that thread?:shrug:Click to expand...

I was suppose to only stim for 6 but ended up doing 9 days.


----------



## Poppet323

Adanma said:


> AFM: start stims tomorrow. Scared, but eager! Going to some open houses today and planting some flowers in the garden. I need to RELAX!
> 
> Adanma

Good luck!!


----------



## Poppet323

Beau Geste said:


> Poppet - I was 5w2d when I had my sonogram :)

Thanks. Did you get a hb? I'll be 5w5d so hopefully will also get good news :)


----------



## blondemop

bosi764 said:


> Had my 2nd beta today and its high 613! We put back two so now I'm nervous about twins...don't get me wrong I would be so excited but wow the reality that it could be 2 is starting to set in. My ultrasound wont be until May 11 or 12 - its going to be so hard to wait until then to find out!

My first beta was 1070 or something like that, It would have technically been my 2nd but I was out of town on the date I was supposed to have my second. I thought for sure I was having twins! Turns out it's only one. And honestly I was also a little relieved.


----------



## Beau Geste

Poppet323 said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> Poppet - I was 5w2d when I had my sonogram :)
> 
> Thanks. Did you get a hb? I'll be 5w5d so hopefully will also get good news :)Click to expand...

No, way to early for me on the sonogram.


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Its official... My mother is sending out the funds tomorrow. I hate doing this, but I've got to give it one more shot. If it doesn't work this time, I'm taking 6-12 months off. It'll practically kill me... but I hope it doesn't come to that!

If won't come to that, PMA!:happydance:


----------



## Quaver

I gained nearly 2kg (4.4lbs) during this IVF, and have lost it all in 5 days:thumbup: I haven't been dieting either, as I know it's not the right time for diet, and this being a bank holiday weekend, it was impossible anyway:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I only gained 4lbs! I gained about 16lbs in my first cycle, lost it all between the loss and the second cycle... plus about 5lbs... and then I gained 17lbs of it back in this last cycle. Can anyone say yo-yo?


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> I wish I only gained 4lbs! I gained about 16lbs in my first cycle,

:shock: And I was shocked with 4lbs:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I wish I only gained 4lbs! I gained about 16lbs in my first cycle,
> 
> :shock: And I was shocked with 4lbs:haha:Click to expand...

Right? :( I'm not exactly thin anyway... So, its not all that surprising. Especially being on steroids... The steroid girls generally gain more than the non-steroid girls. Oh well... What will be will be!


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Right? :( I'm not exactly thin anyway... So, its not all that surprising. Especially being on steroids... The steroid girls generally gain more than the non-steroid girls. Oh well... What will be will be!

We'll gain a lot more if we get pg:thumbup:
It'll all be worth it if we get our :baby:


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Right? :( I'm not exactly thin anyway... So, its not all that surprising. Especially being on steroids... The steroid girls generally gain more than the non-steroid girls. Oh well... What will be will be!
> 
> We'll gain a lot more if we get pg:thumbup:
> It'll all be worth it if we get our :baby:Click to expand...

Totally agreed!!! :)


----------



## AmorBebe

Do you guys think it's the medications that cause the weight gain? Or, is it that the medications cause one to feel more hungry & consume more, which is the main contributer? I've been able to maintain a 90lb weight loss for 4-years and the thought of gaining it back is scary. If it's medications causing what feels like hunger...I think I'll be able to manage. :wacko:


----------



## Quaver

AmorBebe said:


> Do you guys think it's the medications that cause the weight gain? Or, is it that the medications cause one to feel more hungry & consume more, which is the main contributer? I've been able to maintain a 90lb weight loss for 4-years and the thought of gaining it back is scary. If it's medications causing what feels like hunger...I think I'll be able to manage. :wacko:

I didn't eat excessively while stimming, but gained weight anyway. 
Perhaps it's fluid retention? I did drink lots of water (as advised by my acupuncturist). And I had 19 eggs collected, that means 19 fluid filled follies:haha: Only 3 made it to transfer though:blush:


----------



## littlemouse

Right ladies, just been reading your posts about weight gain during ivf cycle and this is not something anyone has ever mentioned to me before! Is it always the case? I don't mind if it works, but if it fails it feels like adding insult to injury...


----------



## psp2011

Not sure if I gained weight last cycle or not. :shrug:It's possible since when I decided to start trying to lose and weighed myself, I was higher than I have ever been in my life! :blush:Thankfully I have lost 10 lbs so far and have been exercising everyday pretty much.:thumbup: I hope to be able to continue as long as it is safe to do so. I did feel super bloated last time though! :shock:I had 16 eggs retrieved, not too bad for one ovary I think!:thumbup: Boy was I sore though!
Now, I know for a fact that the steroid can make you gain weight. I have to take it sometimes for another condition. Makes me ravenous! :pizza:And I think you hold more water too? I didn't have to take it last time, but I will be taking it this time. I'm not too worried about the number on the scale during this process since I know I am eating healthy and doing the right things.:thumbup: Last time I was hungry (had the munchies) a lot after transfer though!:wacko:


----------



## Quaver

littlemouse said:


> Right ladies, just been reading your posts about weight gain during ivf cycle and this is not something anyone has ever mentioned to me before! Is it always the case? I don't mind if it works, but if it fails it feels like adding insult to injury...

I did lose them all in 5 days (after ER). Hope I start gaining again, in a good way:haha::baby:


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Ladies...

Wow alot has happened since i last popped into this thread! a Huge Congratulations to the handful of women that have there BFP!! Well done :happydance:

Megg- Im so sorry it didnt work out for you, my heart broke the minute I read it :hugs: your such an amazing person! thats given some amazing advice, i so hope and pray 3rd time will be yours.... I keep telling myself if it doesnt work 2nd time i dont know if i can deal with that hurt again :nope: it eats away at you... but always look at the longterm goal that beautiful baby xx

JPC- How is it going along hun? you have a great number of follicles there, Im sure your PUPO as i type :hugs:

In regards to weight gain i didnt put anything on, i lost a bit of weight :dohh: and my stomach was as flat as an iron, and i was getting worried as many say that they get bloated etc etc :shrug: I think it was the stress of it all and the fact that i was stimming on the lowest of drugs ..... In regards to number of follicles.. i agree with what many says ITS QUALITY NOT QUANTITY... I was 28 years old Got 6 Follicles and 5 Eggs in which all 5 Fertilised.. They put back two excellent 8 cells Embryos gave me 70% it will work... and of course the rest is history :nope: (one lady mentioned that her Dr made a comment that she didnt have alot of follicles and it was like looking at a 40 yr olds Ovaries, My goodness talking about harsh! i had much lower follicles than you and im 4 years younger and NOT ONCE did the dr mention anything about the follicles just the fact that i was stimming on very low drugs and all we need to do is increase them for the next try :thumbup:) Please dont take to heart that comment some drs can be heartless :growlmad:

All the best to everyone else where ever you may be in this journey xxxxx


----------



## Quaver

Hi Nayla:wave:
What's your plan for the next ICSI?:flower:


----------



## Nayla82

Quaver said:


> Hi Nayla:wave:
> What's your plan for the next ICSI?:flower:

Hi Hun hope your doing well, your almost at the end of your journey, in my prayers xx

The Doctor told me that she would increase the dosage during stimming, she's very scared I will OHSS as I'm just over 7stones and she doesn't want to put too much In me hence while I only had 6 follicles last cycle, her words were "you were stimming on almost nothing, so 5 eggs was a great number" I have said that I would definitely like to make more eggs, we can always freeze the rest :thumbup: she wants to try the short protocol this time.... And keep the rest the same... She will also scrape my uterus on CD2, to make sure its extra sticky for the embryos .. Honestly she said she was very upset and confused it didn't work :shrug: she said she would have never gave me 70% chance it would work is she had any doubts.... Again it Is in the lords hands, once they are in you, nothing can be done... Just prayers I guess [-o&lt;


----------



## MrsJPC

Hi ladies, well I am somewhere I never thought I would be - PUPO!!

13 eggs collected on Friday, Saturday morning only three had fertilized. Was truelly gutted.

So they called me this morning, was fully expecting them to say they were all gone. Instead 2 x 8 cell and of good quality. 1 x 4. So we decided to go in and have the 2 x 8 put back in. 

Am now sitting on the sofa, worrying that if I sneeze I will dislodge them!!

Help - how do I get through the next two weeks??

Am excited but am also so scared!

Good to hear from you Nayla!

x x x


----------



## Megg33k

AmorBebe said:


> Do you guys think it's the medications that cause the weight gain? Or, is it that the medications cause one to feel more hungry & consume more, which is the main contributer? I've been able to maintain a 90lb weight loss for 4-years and the thought of gaining it back is scary. If it's medications causing what feels like hunger...I think I'll be able to manage. :wacko:

I didn't over-eat or eat differently. Steroids are notorious for causing weight gain. I don't think I had any way of avoiding it. But, I lost it very quickly when I came off the steroids.



littlemouse said:


> Right ladies, just been reading your posts about weight gain during ivf cycle and this is not something anyone has ever mentioned to me before! Is it always the case? I don't mind if it works, but if it fails it feels like adding insult to injury...

Not always... but most of the time. I read some stat that, on average, a woman will gain 15-20lbs during an IVF cycle. I don't know if its true or not... but it has been for several people I know.



Nayla82 said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> Hi Nayla:wave:
> What's your plan for the next ICSI?:flower:
> 
> Hi Hun hope your doing well, your almost at the end of your journey, in my prayers xx
> 
> The Doctor told me that she would increase the dosage during stimming, she's very scared I will OHSS as I'm just over 7stones and she doesn't want to put too much In me hence while I only had 6 follicles last cycle, her words were "you were stimming on almost nothing, so 5 eggs was a great number" I have said that I would definitely like to make more eggs, we can always freeze the rest :thumbup: she wants to try the short protocol this time.... And keep the rest the same... She will also scrape my uterus on CD2, to make sure its extra sticky for the embryos .. Honestly she said she was very upset and confused it didn't work :shrug: she said she would have never gave me 70% chance it would work is she had any doubts.... Again it Is in the lords hands, once they are in you, nothing can be done... Just prayers I guess [-o&lt;Click to expand...

I hope the next time is "the one" for you, sweetie! :hugs:



MrsJPC said:


> Hi ladies, well I am somewhere I never thought I would be - PUPO!!
> 
> 13 eggs collected on Friday, Saturday morning only three had fertilized. Was truelly gutted.
> 
> So they called me this morning, was fully expecting them to say they were all gone. Instead 2 x 8 cell and of good quality. 1 x 4. So we decided to go in and have the 2 x 8 put back in.
> 
> Am now sitting on the sofa, worrying that if I sneeze I will dislodge them!!
> 
> Help - how do I get through the next two weeks??
> 
> Am excited but am also so scared!
> 
> Good to hear from you Nayla!
> 
> x x x

You won't dislodge them! LOL CONGRATS on PUPO!!!


----------



## Nayla82

JPC :hugs::hugs: I knew you will do much better this time and you made it to the PUPO stage :happydance::happydance: Well done!

Dont worry that only 3 fertilised the main thing is that you have Two 8 Cells in you, thats excellent :thumbup: look after yourself hun and please try not to stress... i didnt move off the bed/sofa for 4 full days... than tip toeing for the rest of the 2ww didnt even leave the house once thinking my embies will get hurt... :dohh: looking back i wished i just relaxed... as what i have read many women go shopping straight afterwards... work the next day.. i even heard some go to the gym and carry on as usual and they have all gone to have there BFP!! and the ones that are extra extra stupidly careful get a no :shrug: just relax i have great feelings for you!!

Enjoy being PUPO! Quick Q hun was it ICSI you did also? x


----------



## Adanma

congrats on being pupo!

I'm not even weighing msyelf. I'm stressed enough! lol! I have been all water retention-y though. My fingers look like sausages...

So are you on for June cycle then Megg?

I feel so much better after gardening yesterday and just doing some regular old family stuff and not focusing on this whole IVF thing. My son came back from his bio dad's last night and i had the family over for shrimp pasta which was lovely. It was a good day yesterday. Hopefully I can carry this on into teh rest of teh week!

Adanma


----------



## Megg33k

Adanma said:


> congrats on being pupo!
> 
> I'm not even weighing msyelf. I'm stressed enough! lol! I have been all water retention-y though. My fingers look like sausages...
> 
> So are you on for June cycle then Megg?
> 
> I feel so much better after gardening yesterday and just doing some regular old family stuff and not focusing on this whole IVF thing. My son came back from his bio dad's last night and i had the family over for shrimp pasta which was lovely. It was a good day yesterday. Hopefully I can carry this on into teh rest of teh week!
> 
> Adanma

Good idea, not weighing! Yes, I am! :) One cycle behind you!


----------



## Poppet323

MrsJPC said:


> Hi ladies, well I am somewhere I never thought I would be - PUPO!!
> 
> 13 eggs collected on Friday, Saturday morning only three had fertilized. Was truelly gutted.
> 
> So they called me this morning, was fully expecting them to say they were all gone. Instead 2 x 8 cell and of good quality. 1 x 4. So we decided to go in and have the 2 x 8 put back in.
> 
> Am now sitting on the sofa, worrying that if I sneeze I will dislodge them!!
> 
> Help - how do I get through the next two weeks??
> 
> Am excited but am also so scared!
> 
> Good to hear from you Nayla!
> 
> x x x

Congrats!

My dr had me up off the table immediately and told me to take it easy on transfer day and then everything as normal afterwards including working, running etc. I have to confess I haven't been exercising just so I don't blame myself if anything goes wrong, but otherwise I've been acting as normal. I did bleed one day and my DH banished me to bed for the day but I just got really depressed and panicky so I got back up again and find it much easier not to worry now!

As one lady posted when I had the same nerves post-transfer "the uterus had a force stronger than gravity so you cant dislodge them!"


----------



## Megg33k

I put myself on 3 days bed rest post-transfer both times... Once it worked, the other time it didn't. I don't think it made any difference.


----------



## dreamofabean

Gosh ive read all these weight comments and panicked!! 15-20lbs is a lot!! Have been told i can keep on exercising whilst dring but not stimming so may have to up the exercise during the dr period! x


----------



## Poppet323

dreamofabean said:


> Gosh ive read all these weight comments and panicked!! 15-20lbs is a lot!! Have been told i can keep on exercising whilst dring but not stimming so may have to up the exercise during the dr period! x

I ran all through DRing and felt great, and stopped for stimming (although my nurse said low impact like walking is fine) and put on 2lbs throughout the whole process - although put on another 2 in the week post-BFP as I've stopped weightwatchers! X


----------



## Wallie

I wouldn't say I put on anything more than a couple of lb's throughout. I've been about the same for quite a few months now, so I wouldn't worry about it at all, as everyone is different.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm prone to weight gain... don't worry too much about it.


----------



## psp2011

MrsJPC said:


> Hi ladies, well I am somewhere I never thought I would be - PUPO!!
> 
> 13 eggs collected on Friday, Saturday morning only three had fertilized. Was truelly gutted.
> 
> So they called me this morning, was fully expecting them to say they were all gone. Instead 2 x 8 cell and of good quality. 1 x 4. So we decided to go in and have the 2 x 8 put back in.
> 
> Am now sitting on the sofa, worrying that if I sneeze I will dislodge them!!
> 
> Help - how do I get through the next two weeks??
> 
> Am excited but am also so scared!
> 
> Good to hear from you Nayla!
> 
> x x x

Congrats! :happydance:Goodluck on your 2WW! :thumbup:I would say try and relax as much as possible and keep stress low. Also keep yourself busy, it will help time pass!:hugs:


----------



## MrsJPC

Thank you for all the tips. I spent all of yesterday on the sofa. This morning I have washed up and had a little tidy. I am not very good at sitting about!

My sister-in-law and my gorgeous little nephew are coming round later, which will help pass the time.

Nayla I didn't have icsi, my hubby's sperm is very good, something I have always felt guilty about! I always joke he could have got a dozen girls pregnant! 

I return to work next week, which I think will do me good. Test date Sunday 15th May ekk!

As for weight, I put on a couple of pounds when stimming. I haven't weighed myself since last Friday and wont until after May 15th. I also haven't been to the gym since Easter Saturday, that was when I started getting pain from the follicles. 

x x x


----------



## dreamofabean

So am I Megg! I've worked to shift 14lbs and scared it'll go straight back on! I know it's not a huge issue but I'm just panicking about it ALL at the moment! Never been so scared in my life!! X


----------



## Megg33k

You'll be fine, dreamy! I swear! Its only scary until you get started! :hugs:


----------



## bosi764

blondemop said:


> bosi764 said:
> 
> 
> Had my 2nd beta today and its high 613! We put back two so now I'm nervous about twins...don't get me wrong I would be so excited but wow the reality that it could be 2 is starting to set in. My ultrasound wont be until May 11 or 12 - its going to be so hard to wait until then to find out!
> 
> My first beta was 1070 or something like that, It would have technically been my 2nd but I was out of town on the date I was supposed to have my second. I thought for sure I was having twins! Turns out it's only one. And honestly I was also a little relieved.Click to expand...

Good to hear that blondemop! Congrats on your BFP too :happydance:

For all those worried about weight gain - I gained about 7 or 8 pounds from everything. My doc said it was all in my ovaries because they get sooo big from the stims. I was just thankful its springtime here so I could wear dresses etc to work that were more forgiving of my larger belly at the time:winkwink:

I'll be 5 weeks preggo on Thursday and I've already lost all the weight plus a few extra pounds as well so in my experience it comes off fast! AND as others have said its definitely worth it in the end (although I admit easy to say since this time worked for me). Don't focus on worrying about your weight gain -you don't need that added stresss now. Just focus on taking care of yourself and trying to make sure you do everything to make this work! 

FX for all!


----------



## Ttcne

MrsJPC said:


> Hi ladies, well I am somewhere I never thought I would be - PUPO!!
> 
> 13 eggs collected on Friday, Saturday morning only three had fertilized. Was truelly gutted.
> 
> So they called me this morning, was fully expecting them to say they were all gone. Instead 2 x 8 cell and of good quality. 1 x 4. So we decided to go in and have the 2 x 8 put back in.
> 
> Am now sitting on the sofa, worrying that if I sneeze I will dislodge them!!
> 
> Help - how do I get through the next two weeks??
> 
> Am excited but am also so scared!
> 
> Good to hear from you Nayla!
> 
> x x x

 Congrats on being PUPO!

I am not sure how you survive the 2WW. I am all ears!


----------



## Ttcne

I seriously am not positive anymore. I am 5dp5dt and although I have stopped spotting I am crampy as all get out. I am convinced my progesteron is low but my RE thinks that the 50mg PIO is plenty and there is no reason to increase it. I am trying to be good and follow orders but it is not easy. I guess I just want to do something to influence the outcome. Silly me. I should know by now there is no control in IVF. My beta is on Friday but I am not sure if I am ready. I have done hpt the last two mornings and nada. All of my jubilation from last week is fading. I just have had so much stress these past couple of weeks from family and work issues (perfect timing, right?) that I can't imagine that anything could survive in side my body right now. I also am thinking if this is a no go that this will be my one and only attempt. My dh is doing far worse than I am. He doesn't do well with uncertainty so the wait is killing him! 

Maybe I just need to get my positive on! Ready, set, all is well! (well it was worth a try). 

Oh and the gaining weight thing I don't weigh myself as the scale is my mortal enemy but I know that I am looking bloated. Actually that has been a little better in the last couple of days. I think that most weight gain is water weight from the hormones. You poor girls on steroids! I was on them for an allergic reaction a couple of years ago and managed to gain 10 pounds in 2 weeks! I just felt so damned hungry all the time. I guess thats probably what pregnancy is like!


----------



## psp2011

Ttcne, so you are only 5 days out from transfer right?


----------



## Quaver

Fingers crossed for Friday Ttcne:hugs:

I'm at 4dp3dt, bought dodgy food (one of those spare ribs that's been sitting on the display for god knows how long) yesterday from the supermarket, ate it, threw it up and I now have diarrhea:blush: 

Great timing for food poisoning huh? Just when the embies where thinking of implanting:nope:


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> Ttcne, so you are only 5 days out from transfer right?

I think? I guess I am not sure how everyone else does that calculation. I had the transfer last thursday so I would assume that would be 0dp5dt and then friday would be 1dp5dt, etc? Oh it is now midnight so today it would be 6dp5dt, right?


----------



## psp2011

Quaver said:


> Fingers crossed for Friday Ttcne:hugs:
> 
> I'm at 4dp3dt, bought dodgy food (one of those spare ribs that's been sitting on the display for god knows how long) yesterday from the supermarket, ate it, threw it up and I now have diarrhea:blush:
> 
> Great timing for food poisoning huh? Just when the embies where thinking of implanting:nope:

Don't worry. If those embies want to implant, nothing's gonna stop them!!:hugs:


----------



## Ttcne

Quaver said:


> Fingers crossed for Friday Ttcne:hugs:
> 
> I'm at 4dp3dt, bought dodgy food (one of those spare ribs that's been sitting on the display for god knows how long) yesterday from the supermarket, ate it, threw it up and I now have diarrhea:blush:
> 
> Great timing for food poisoning huh? Just when the embies where thinking of implanting:nope:

oh god that is just awful! I hear stories from my patients about the things that they did or happened before they knew they were pregnant and I see them after they have given birth to beautiful little babies. I know when the stakes are so high that this is such little reassurance. But food poisoning just plain sucks!


----------



## psp2011

Ttcne said:


> psp2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ttcne, so you are only 5 days out from transfer right?
> 
> I think? I guess I am not sure how everyone else does that calculation. I had the transfer last thursday so I would assume that would be 0dp5dt and then friday would be 1dp5dt, etc? Oh it is now midnight so today it would be 6dp5dt, right?Click to expand...

yeah, that's what I'd say! So still to early for hpt to pick up hormone -don't worry about that. (from what I hear) Then your first beta is on Friday, you'll be 8 days right? Hopefully that will pick up a number. Will they tell you what it is at that time? I had my beta done at my work so I was able to pull it up myself. Sadly it was only like .2 or something, so I knew it was going to be a :bfn:, just residual from the HCG trigger. Okay, so prayers for you on Friday![-o&lt; Also you might not have symptoms as of yet either. Stay positive sister!!:hugs:


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psp2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ttcne, so you are only 5 days out from transfer right?
> 
> I think? I guess I am not sure how everyone else does that calculation. I had the transfer last thursday so I would assume that would be 0dp5dt and then friday would be 1dp5dt, etc? Oh it is now midnight so today it would be 6dp5dt, right?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, that's what I'd say! So still to early for hpt to pick up hormone -don't worry about that. (from what I hear) Then your first beta is on Friday, you'll be 8 days right? Hopefully that will pick up a number. Will they tell you what it is at that time? I had my beta done at my work so I was able to pull it up myself. Sadly it was only like .2 or something, so I knew it was going to be a :bfn:, just residual from the HCG trigger. Okay, so prayers for you on Friday![-o&lt; Also you might not have symptoms as of yet either. Stay positive sister!!:hugs:Click to expand...

God I'm trying but I feel like dark cloud rolled over me a couple of days ago and I'm done with hoping. I know that's terrible but I think I'm just trying to protect myself if it's BFN. But today I'm all positive thoughts only (although I POAS this am and still nada). 

Yes I think from the way I'm calculating Friday will be 8dp5dt. I am having mine done @ work as well but I can't look it up on the computer as they audit to see if we look up our own info. We can get it from HIM though if we sign a release. I was planning on having them put it in an envelope and take it home so both dh and I can open it together.


----------



## Adanma

Fx ttcne

I have a questions for you all. Did any of you have side effects from follistim? I have done two shots so far and I have had a bad headache, nausea, and pelvic achiness ever since the morning after the first shot. I can only guess it's from the follistim. Has anyone had that? I'm only on 100 IU so I'm shocked I feel anything at all...

Adanma


----------



## LizzB

Hi Adanma,

I had some side effects on my first IVF, but then I started to drink tons of water each day - up to 3 liters. The side effects literally went away overnight.

I really can't believe how simple it was, so maybe give it a try! 

Liz x


----------



## Quaver

Adanma said:


> Has anyone had that? I'm only on 100 IU so I'm shocked I feel anything at all...

I did 75iu & 100iu follistim for my IUIs, but didn't get any side effect.
Just remember to drink lots of water:flower:


----------



## Adanma

I will try anything at this point! Thanks ladies for the tip.

Adanma


----------



## raf-wife

Adanma said:


> Fx ttcne
> 
> I have a questions for you all. Did any of you have side effects from follistim? I have done two shots so far and I have had a bad headache, nausea, and pelvic achiness ever since the morning after the first shot. I can only guess it's from the follistim. Has anyone had that? I'm only on 100 IU so I'm shocked I feel anything at all...
> 
> Adanma

i was feeling very poorly for the first couple of days until i really upped my water intake i was literally drinking all day, taking bottles of water with me everywhere i went and it sorted it out for me, i was on a low dose too x

megg and angie im so sorry it didnt work out this time, wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle x

soon be your turn again wallie lots of luck to you too chick x


----------



## Megg33k

Adanma said:


> Fx ttcne
> 
> I have a questions for you all. Did any of you have side effects from follistim? I have done two shots so far and I have had a bad headache, nausea, and pelvic achiness ever since the morning after the first shot. I can only guess it's from the follistim. Has anyone had that? I'm only on 100 IU so I'm shocked I feel anything at all...
> 
> Adanma

I got achiness in my ovaries... but not after only 2 injections... and not on 100IU. Hmm... Maybe you're just one of the "lucky" ones that get side effects. It has to happen to someone. :shrug: I hope its not too bad, honey! Nausea blows!


----------



## Wallie

raf-wife said:


> Adanma said:
> 
> 
> Fx ttcne
> 
> I have a questions for you all. Did any of you have side effects from follistim? I have done two shots so far and I have had a bad headache, nausea, and pelvic achiness ever since the morning after the first shot. I can only guess it's from the follistim. Has anyone had that? I'm only on 100 IU so I'm shocked I feel anything at all...
> 
> Adanma
> 
> i was feeling very poorly for the first couple of days until i really upped my water intake i was literally drinking all day, taking bottles of water with me everywhere i went and it sorted it out for me, i was on a low dose too x
> 
> megg and angie im so sorry it didnt work out this time, wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle x
> 
> soon be your turn again wallie lots of luck to you too chick xClick to expand...

Oh, I'm not for a while now... it's been delayed until August.


----------



## Megg33k

Wallie said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adanma said:
> 
> 
> Fx ttcne
> 
> I have a questions for you all. Did any of you have side effects from follistim? I have done two shots so far and I have had a bad headache, nausea, and pelvic achiness ever since the morning after the first shot. I can only guess it's from the follistim. Has anyone had that? I'm only on 100 IU so I'm shocked I feel anything at all...
> 
> Adanma
> 
> i was feeling very poorly for the first couple of days until i really upped my water intake i was literally drinking all day, taking bottles of water with me everywhere i went and it sorted it out for me, i was on a low dose too x
> 
> megg and angie im so sorry it didnt work out this time, wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle x
> 
> soon be your turn again wallie lots of luck to you too chick xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, I'm not for a while now... it's been delayed until August.Click to expand...

August will be here quicker than you think! :hugs:


----------



## psp2011

Adanma said:


> Fx ttcne
> 
> I have a questions for you all. Did any of you have side effects from follistim? I have done two shots so far and I have had a bad headache, nausea, and pelvic achiness ever since the morning after the first shot. I can only guess it's from the follistim. Has anyone had that? I'm only on 100 IU so I'm shocked I feel anything at all...
> 
> Adanma

sorry, I can't help as I haven't had follistim.:nope: The only problem I noticed from the stim meds last time was headache, but not severe and only a bit more than normal for me. I did have aches pretty bad getting out of bed, sneezing, coughing etc. But I only have 1 ovary and it made like 18 eggs! So that baby must have been huge!:bodyb:
Hope the water works for you! good luck!:dust:


----------



## Adanma

The water is helping. Not such a big headache today and the nausea isn't too bad either. I'm prone to migraines anyway so I wonder if that has something to do with it? My pharmacy didn't give me enough needles and syringes for my menopur so now I have to go to a local pharmacy and pay for them. grrrrr. I also have to do my follistim and menopur while at a meeting tonight. WTF!? Not my day. How will I sterilise a public bathroom?! note to self: take lots of lysol wipes and alcohol....

Adanma


----------



## Quaver

Glad you are feeling better Adanma:hugs:

As for public toilets, I've done it few times, close the toilet lid and sit on it. 
Put a toilet paper on top of the toilet paper holder, and do your thing:thumbup:

Don't drop anything:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Adanma said:


> The water is helping. Not such a big headache today and the nausea isn't too bad either. I'm prone to migraines anyway so I wonder if that has something to do with it? My pharmacy didn't give me enough needles and syringes for my menopur so now I have to go to a local pharmacy and pay for them. grrrrr. I also have to do my follistim and menopur while at a meeting tonight. WTF!? Not my day. How will I sterilise a public bathroom?! note to self: take lots of lysol wipes and alcohol....
> 
> Adanma

I have extra supplies of all of that! I wish I'd known! Are you in town again soon?

I would probably take a piece of printer paper or similar in with me and use it as my surface... Its got to be cleaner than the bathroom. And, its not so hard if you mix the Menopur ahead of time. Just mix your Menopur and screw your syringe into the Q-Cap! Then, put the vial and your unopened needle into your Follistim pen case. When you need to do the injection, just disinfect your skin, pop the clean needle onto the syringe of Menopur, and do the injection. You never have to lay it down that way. And, the Follistim is easy to never lay down. :) I've done it in a car... let alone a bathroom!


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey all, I'm officially joining you all today as did my first downreg jab this morning! Wasn't as scary as i'd feared at all! Area was just really itchy for an hr or so after!x


----------



## Adanma

dream: I hate that itch! I'm afraid to scratch it in case I get germs into it somehow! lol!

megg: I will be in town monday, but I already went and got the stuff. It was 11.99 so no big deal. Good tip with the menopur thanks! This should be fun.

Adanma


----------



## Ttcne

I think that I am out. I had a beta yesterday and it was <1 because the lab does not calculate less than this. It was 6dp5t and while the result should have been at least a little higher. I called the RE today and she also thinks that it is concerning and is probably indicative of it not working She is going to retest in the am and have me continue progesterone tonight but it looks like it is a no go :cry: I am a postpartum nurse. I have no idea how I am going to go to work tonight. I have tried calling my boss to ask for a short leave of absence to grieve. Is it bad all my hope is gone? I have lost my pma days ago as I have been cramping for the last 5 days and have passed a fair amount of bright red tissue. Blah. 

Guess July here I come!


----------



## Adanma

so sorry ttcne


----------



## Beau Geste

Quaver said:


> Glad you are feeling better Adanma:hugs:
> 
> As for public toilets, I've done it few times, close the toilet lid and sit on it.
> Put a toilet paper on top of the toilet paper holder, and do your thing:thumbup:
> 
> Don't drop anything:haha:

Ha! LOL I totally read that post wrong. NM.


----------



## Beau Geste

Ttcne said:


> I think that I am out. I had a beta yesterday and it was <1 because the lab does not calculate less than this. It was 6dp5t and while the result should have been at least a little higher. I called the RE today and she also thinks that it is concerning and is probably indicative of it not working She is going to retest in the am and have me continue progesterone tonight but it looks like it is a no go :cry: I am a postpartum nurse. I have no idea how I am going to go to work tonight. I have tried calling my boss to ask for a short leave of absence to grieve. Is it bad all my hope is gone? I have lost my pma days ago as I have been cramping for the last 5 days and have passed a fair amount of bright red tissue. Blah.
> 
> Guess July here I come!

I'm so sorry hun. I hope you get some time to grieve.


----------



## Beau Geste

Adanma said:


> The water is helping. Not such a big headache today and the nausea isn't too bad either. I'm prone to migraines anyway so I wonder if that has something to do with it? My pharmacy didn't give me enough needles and syringes for my menopur so now I have to go to a local pharmacy and pay for them. grrrrr. I also have to do my follistim and menopur while at a meeting tonight. WTF!? Not my day. How will I sterilise a public bathroom?! note to self: take lots of lysol wipes and alcohol....
> 
> Adanma

I gave myself a Follistim shot and trigger shot in the public bathroom at school. I had a meeting that was going to run from 6pm to 9pm, and then a 1.5h drive home, so I had to take my stuff with me.

There was a little ledge at the bottom of the mirror over the sink, so I set up shop there. Follistim was easy because it was the pen. Just had to wipe the cartridge and put a needle in.

The trigger was more difficult because I had to mix it all, and some lady walked in while I was drawing my meds up. I think I really frightened her! Anyway, the ledge worked pretty well, or the edge of the sink. I didn't need to sterilize the surface because I kept the sterile parts of the needles hanging off the edge and was careful not to bump them with my body to make them fall.

It apparently worked since the trigger took and so did the IVF!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, Ttcne! :hugs: I gave up all hope after my 1st beta was <1... and it was correct. Nothing changed. At 11dpo, it could still change... but I'm not going to give you false hope by saying it probably will. It would usually be higher than that by now if it had taken. Nothing is impossible... but its not very plausible. Still, I'm hoping for you that you're one of the few that gets good news with the 2nd beta after a negative 1st beta. Please do continue your meds just in case.


----------



## psp2011

Ttcne said:


> I think that I am out. I had a beta yesterday and it was <1 because the lab does not calculate less than this. It was 6dp5t and while the result should have been at least a little higher. I called the RE today and she also thinks that it is concerning and is probably indicative of it not working She is going to retest in the am and have me continue progesterone tonight but it looks like it is a no go :cry: I am a postpartum nurse. I have no idea how I am going to go to work tonight. I have tried calling my boss to ask for a short leave of absence to grieve. Is it bad all my hope is gone? I have lost my pma days ago as I have been cramping for the last 5 days and have passed a fair amount of bright red tissue. Blah.
> 
> Guess July here I come!

oh, hun! I'm so sad for you! :cry:Please take some time to just sit with your feelings on this. See if you can get off work for a bit somehow. I think it will be like torture to have to go in and take care of moms and new babies. so sorry you didn't have luck this time.
Keep your head up.
Process this cycle in your head first.
-it is good that you have next try to look forward too, but grieve for this one first, it'll put you in a better place later on.
I feel like crying for you right now. (my last failed cycle on my mind too.)
massive :hugs:
we are here if you want to get some feelings out, say what you need to say!


----------



## psp2011

Adanma said:


> The water is helping. Not such a big headache today and the nausea isn't too bad either. I'm prone to migraines anyway so I wonder if that has something to do with it? My pharmacy didn't give me enough needles and syringes for my menopur so now I have to go to a local pharmacy and pay for them. grrrrr. I also have to do my follistim and menopur while at a meeting tonight. WTF!? Not my day. How will I sterilise a public bathroom?! note to self: take lots of lysol wipes and alcohol....
> 
> Adanma

I had to do a shot in the car once. Not so bad, just make sure you have your supplies, wash your hands and all that good stuff! You will be fine! :thumbup:Glad you got your supplies that you needed, they should have given you more than enough in the first place!:growlmad:



dreamofabean said:


> Hey all, I'm officially joining you all today as did my first downreg jab this morning! Wasn't as scary as i'd feared at all! Area was just really itchy for an hr or so after!x

Good job! you are no longer a poker virgin!:winkwink:

AFM, I think I will be getting AF tonight as I have all the symptoms (except the bleed so far) So anyway, I called the nurse and they want me to go ahead and come in the morning for u/s and blood. :thumbup:They will call in pm to give instructions. Hopefully I can start stims! :happydance:Looks like target date for retrieval will be pushed to at least the 17th ugh! :growlmad:screwing with my work arrangements but I guess I'll know more next week on that!


----------



## Quaver

dreamofabean said:


> Hey all, I'm officially joining you all today as did my first downreg jab this morning! Wasn't as scary as i'd feared at all! Area was just really itchy for an hr or so after!x

It doesn't itch every time for me though. Good luck:thumbup:


Ttcne said:


> I think that I am out. I had a beta yesterday and it was <1 because the lab does not calculate less than this.

I'm so sorry:cry:
July will come really soon:hugs:


Beau Geste said:


> Ha! LOL I totally read that post wrong. NM.

Beau:haha:


psp2011 said:


> AFM, I think I will be getting AF tonight as I have all the symptoms (except the bleed so far) So anyway, I called the nurse and they want me to go ahead and come in the morning for u/s and blood. :thumbup:They will call in pm to give instructions. Hopefully I can start stims! :happydance:Looks like target date for retrieval will be pushed to at least the 17th ugh! :growlmad:screwing with my work arrangements but I guess I'll know more next week on that!

Aww.. exciting!:happydance:


----------



## Mamma Mia

Sorry Guys, I need help... I am supposed to go to the Dr tomorrow to mix the HcG for the trigger shot for Sunday... I have liquid Hcg put no powders.. What are they referring to? The pharmacy said when I called that there isnt a powder that was prescribed.. I know I can get whatever overnited before Sundays shot, but I am a nervous wreck...


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> I think that I am out. I had a beta yesterday and it was <1 because the lab does not calculate less than this. It was 6dp5t and while the result should have been at least a little higher. I called the RE today and she also thinks that it is concerning and is probably indicative of it not working She is going to retest in the am and have me continue progesterone tonight but it looks like it is a no go :cry: I am a postpartum nurse. I have no idea how I am going to go to work tonight. I have tried calling my boss to ask for a short leave of absence to grieve. Is it bad all my hope is gone? I have lost my pma days ago as I have been cramping for the last 5 days and have passed a fair amount of bright red tissue. Blah.
> 
> Guess July here I come!
> 
> oh, hun! I'm so sad for you! :cry:Please take some time to just sit with your feelings on this. See if you can get off work for a bit somehow. I think it will be like torture to have to go in and take care of moms and new babies. so sorry you didn't have luck this time.
> Keep your head up.
> Process this cycle in your head first.
> -it is good that you have next try to look forward too, but grieve for this one first, it'll put you in a better place later on.
> I feel like crying for you right now. (my last failed cycle on my mind too.)
> massive :hugs:
> we are here if you want to get some feelings out, say what you need to say!Click to expand...

Mother F'er! That is what I want to say right now! Ha. Now that felt better. I ended up talking to my boss and she told me to take as much time as I need. But she wants me to call the stupid corporate people and think that they will want a note. I hate the corporate people. When I was having a thyroid storm last year they made me call my doctor for them three times as they would not just take his note they wanted him to fill in a three page form! And let me tell you this man had the attention span of a three year old. It was absolute chaos. Do you think that the RE will write me a note? This just seems silly but whatever. 

Thank you for feeling so much for me. It is really appreciated. 

Now not so much about me how are the stims going??


----------



## Ttcne

Megg33k said:


> Sorry, Ttcne! :hugs: I gave up all hope after my 1st beta was <1... and it was correct. Nothing changed. At 11dpo, it could still change... but I'm not going to give you false hope by saying it probably will. It would usually be higher than that by now if it had taken. Nothing is impossible... but its not very plausible. Still, I'm hoping for you that you're one of the few that gets good news with the 2nd beta after a negative 1st beta. Please do continue your meds just in case.

Thanks Megg. I appreciate you not giving me false hope. I already knew it was bad before talking to the office nurse. The first one that called me back tried to tell me not to worry. I should say she is not a nurse and should not be answering the nurses line btw (as a nurse I find it very offensive when MA try to say they are nurses). The second nurse who I originally left a message for kept calling it "very concerning" I knew that I was not over reacting. I am trying to stay positive but I know that it is important not to give myself false hope. I am sure that someone has posted this before but this is a great resource for Beta's by day :
https://betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## Ttcne

Adanma said:


> The water is helping. Not such a big headache today and the nausea isn't too bad either. I'm prone to migraines anyway so I wonder if that has something to do with it? My pharmacy didn't give me enough needles and syringes for my menopur so now I have to go to a local pharmacy and pay for them. grrrrr. I also have to do my follistim and menopur while at a meeting tonight. WTF!? Not my day. How will I sterilise a public bathroom?! note to self: take lots of lysol wipes and alcohol....
> 
> Adanma

I am sad to admit that I have done a shot in my car at a gas station. I got quite a few looks but I figured it was better than a gas station. 

I am prone to migraines too. The follistim just gave me a dull headache but when they added ganerelix, oh boy not that freaking med gave me a good ole migraine! Hope you start feeling better and don't have to do any more public shots.


----------



## Megg33k

Mamma Mia said:


> Sorry Guys, I need help... I am supposed to go to the Dr tomorrow to mix the HcG for the trigger shot for Sunday... I have liquid Hcg put no powders.. What are they referring to? The pharmacy said when I called that there isnt a powder that was prescribed.. I know I can get whatever overnited before Sundays shot, but I am a nervous wreck...

Mine was 1 vial of powder and 1 vial of sterile water... You mix the water into the powder to make the liquid that you inject. There's a video of me mixing mine and having it injected... Maybe it'll help explain the powder thing? Its here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF5MZ5i1Rp8


----------



## Poppet323

Megg33k said:


> Mamma Mia said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Guys, I need help... I am supposed to go to the Dr tomorrow to mix the HcG for the trigger shot for Sunday... I have liquid Hcg put no powders.. What are they referring to? The pharmacy said when I called that there isnt a powder that was prescribed.. I know I can get whatever overnited before Sundays shot, but I am a nervous wreck...
> 
> Mine was 1 vial of powder and 1 vial of sterile water... You mix the water into the powder to make the liquid that you inject. There's a video of me mixing mine and having it injected... Maybe it'll help explain the powder thing? Its here:Click to expand...

Oh wow! I had no idea meds could be do complex! I had 1 prefilled syringe with the same tiny (1.5cm long?) needle and it went in my belly like everything else! Meg, I thought you handled it incredibly well! Mamma Mia, I had liquid hcg too. Maybe the dr just forgot what was prescribed and automatically said to come in to mix. I was given these massive needles (similar to the first one in megs vid) and I spent weeks petrified about what they were for. Turns out the nurse had given them to me by mistake! So, easily done, I'm sure they'll sort it all out. Good luck! X


----------



## Poppet323

Ttcne said:


> Adanma said:
> 
> 
> The water is helping. Not such a big headache today and the nausea isn't too bad either. I'm prone to migraines anyway so I wonder if that has something to do with it? My pharmacy didn't give me enough needles and syringes for my menopur so now I have to go to a local pharmacy and pay for them. grrrrr. I also have to do my follistim and menopur while at a meeting tonight. WTF!? Not my day. How will I sterilise a public bathroom?! note to self: take lots of lysol wipes and alcohol....
> 
> Adanma
> 
> I am sad to admit that I have done a shot in my car at a gas station. I got quite a few looks but I figured it was better than a gas station.
> 
> I am prone to migraines too. The follistim just gave me a dull headache but when they added ganerelix, oh boy not that freaking med gave me a good ole migraine! Hope you start feeling better and don't have to do any more public shots.Click to expand...

I can't believe how brave you all are doing shots on the go! I just refused to leave the house at 8am and 8pm everyday for weeks!! I did do my trigger in my sis' bathroom but it was prefilled so pretty easy. I also can't believe I was never given a single alcohol swab - I just washed hands and injected! It's so different in different countries. Good luck to all the girls DRing, stimming, and triggering x


----------



## Poppet323

Ttcne said:


> Mother F'er! That is what I want to say right now! Ha. Now that felt better. I ended up talking to my boss and she told me to take as much time as I need. But she wants me to call the stupid corporate people and think that they will want a note. I hate the corporate people. When I was having a thyroid storm last year they made me call my doctor for them three times as they would not just take his note they wanted him to fill in a three page form! And let me tell you this man had the attention span of a three year old. It was absolute chaos. Do you think that the RE will write me a note? This just seems silly but whatever.
> 
> Thank you for feeling so much for me. It is really appreciated.
> 
> Now not so much about me how are the stims going??

I don't blame you - MFer indeed! I'm so sorry to hear it, hope your time off helps you process it and regroup x


----------



## Poppet323

dreamofabean said:


> Hey all, I'm officially joining you all today as did my first downreg jab this morning! Wasn't as scary as i'd feared at all! Area was just really itchy for an hr or so after!x

Yey! Glad it's all kicking off for you. I had itchy needle site too for 20-30 mins on DR, it went away for stim. Good luck!



psp2011 said:


> AFM, I think I will be getting AF tonight as I have all the symptoms (except the bleed so far) So anyway, I called the nurse and they want me to go ahead and come in the morning for u/s and blood. :thumbup:They will call in pm to give instructions. Hopefully I can start stims! :happydance:Looks like target date for retrieval will be pushed to at least the 17th ugh! :growlmad:screwing with my work arrangements but I guess I'll know more next week on that!

Brilliant! Good luck too x


----------



## littlemouse

Hi everyone,

Ttcne I'm reading your posts and so sorry... just wanted to echo everyone else's comments and support. You know that all the girls on here can genuinely empathise with you so jump on here whenever you're not getting the right support 'in real life'!

I have told my employers what's going on (that was an interesting conversation), I took the decision a while ago that it would be far easier and less stressful than trying to conceal it, especially as I have to do some travel with my job and there will be a few weeks coming up when I need not to be on the road!

Having said that.. I just realised I'll be on a train home on Monday when I have to do my injection. Anyone who's travelled on a UK train will understand my horror at the idea of doing it in the train toilet.. I could wait until I get to the station in London, but they are no better either!

Does anyone know how important the timings are? If I waited until I was home I'd be about 2 hours later than I've been doing it so far. Is that bad?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Poppet323

littlemouse said:


> Having said that.. I just realised I'll be on a train home on Monday when I have to do my injection. Anyone who's travelled on a UK train will understand my horror at the idea of doing it in the train toilet.. I could wait until I get to the station in London, but they are no better either!
> 
> Does anyone know how important the timings are? If I waited until I was home I'd be about 2 hours later than I've been doing it so far. Is that bad?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hi! I totally hear you about the trains! Any chance first class loos are better? I was told if i forgot my meds I should take them as soon as I remember unless it was super close to when my next ones were due, then I should skip. So my guess would be a couple of hours late as a one-off would be ok, but it is a guess. I'm not 100% on it, probably best to call your dr.

How did they take your telling them? I couldn't bring myself too, wasn't sure how they'd react...


----------



## Quaver

Mamma Mia said:


> Sorry Guys, I need help... I am supposed to go to the Dr tomorrow to mix the HcG for the trigger shot for Sunday... I have liquid Hcg put no powders.. What are they referring to? The pharmacy said when I called that there isnt a powder that was prescribed.. I know I can get whatever overnited before Sundays shot, but I am a nervous wreck...

The Ovidrel was pre mixed, Pregnyl wasn't, but the booster Pregnyl I got after ET were ready mixed and divided into 3 syringes (for 3 different days), so it can come either way:thumbup:


littlemouse said:


> Anyone who's travelled on a UK train will understand my horror at the idea of doing it in the train toilet.. I could wait until I get to the station in London, but they are no better either!

If you are doing it on the train, wait until it stops at a station, as it jumps around quite a bit:nope: If you could find a disabled wc, that'll be roomier:hugs:


> Does anyone know how important the timings are? If I waited until I was home I'd be about 2 hours later than I've been doing it so far. Is that bad?

An hour is fine, but if 2? Hmmm. Then I'd do the buserelin (or equivalent) shot at the right time at least.


----------



## Adanma

ttcne: so sorry. as if the whole beta thing wasn't stressful enough now you have to bend over to please corporate? ridiculous.

AFM: My shots went well last night. I premixed megg like you suggested so I just had the syringe with me. I even put the needle on just left it capped and put it into my follistim bag. There was a tiny ledge under the mirror where I put the bag as I took each thing out so it worked alright! It burned like hell though and my pants were riding up to the site after I sat back down at the meeting. It was a good meeting though and I'm glad I went. I was able to help a desperate grandma with some techniques to make homework time with her autistic grandson a bit easier!

Adanma


----------



## AmorBebe

Adanma said:


> ttcne: so sorry. as if the whole beta thing wasn't stressful enough now you have to bend over to please corporate? ridiculous.
> 
> AFM: My shots went well last night. I premixed megg like you suggested so I just had the syringe with me. I even put the needle on just left it capped and put it into my follistim bag. There was a tiny ledge under the mirror where I put the bag as I took each thing out so it worked alright! It burned like hell though and my pants were riding up to the site after I sat back down at the meeting. It was a good meeting though and I'm glad I went. I was able to help a desperate grandma with some techniques to make homework time with her autistic grandson a bit easier!
> 
> Adanma

I'm so glad injecting away from home was successful for you! Megg gives great advice, doesn't she?! :thumbup: Also, it sounds like you successfully helped someone else. That alone is a success! Well done!! :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Poppet323 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamma Mia said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Guys, I need help... I am supposed to go to the Dr tomorrow to mix the HcG for the trigger shot for Sunday... I have liquid Hcg put no powders.. What are they referring to? The pharmacy said when I called that there isnt a powder that was prescribed.. I know I can get whatever overnited before Sundays shot, but I am a nervous wreck...
> 
> Mine was 1 vial of powder and 1 vial of sterile water... You mix the water into the powder to make the liquid that you inject. There's a video of me mixing mine and having it injected... Maybe it'll help explain the powder thing? Its here:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! I had no idea meds could be do complex! I had 1 prefilled syringe with the same tiny (1.5cm long?) needle and it went in my belly like everything else! Meg, I thought you handled it incredibly well! Mamma Mia, I had liquid hcg too. Maybe the dr just forgot what was prescribed and automatically said to come in to mix. I was given these massive needles (similar to the first one in megs vid) and I spent weeks petrified about what they were for. Turns out the nurse had given them to me by mistake! So, easily done, I'm sure they'll sort it all out. Good luck! XClick to expand...

If you did yours in the belly, then yours was a subcutaneous HCG injection. Mine was intramuscular. I'm guessing that's the difference and why yours isn't powder.



Poppet323 said:


> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adanma said:
> 
> 
> The water is helping. Not such a big headache today and the nausea isn't too bad either. I'm prone to migraines anyway so I wonder if that has something to do with it? My pharmacy didn't give me enough needles and syringes for my menopur so now I have to go to a local pharmacy and pay for them. grrrrr. I also have to do my follistim and menopur while at a meeting tonight. WTF!? Not my day. How will I sterilise a public bathroom?! note to self: take lots of lysol wipes and alcohol....
> 
> Adanma
> 
> I am sad to admit that I have done a shot in my car at a gas station. I got quite a few looks but I figured it was better than a gas station.
> 
> I am prone to migraines too. The follistim just gave me a dull headache but when they added ganerelix, oh boy not that freaking med gave me a good ole migraine! Hope you start feeling better and don't have to do any more public shots.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe how brave you all are doing shots on the go! I just refused to leave the house at 8am and 8pm everyday for weeks!! I did do my trigger in my sis' bathroom but it was prefilled so pretty easy. I also can't believe I was never given a single alcohol swab - I just washed hands and injected! It's so different in different countries. Good luck to all the girls DRing, stimming, and triggering xClick to expand...

I travel for an entire weekend every month. So, I don't have that option. I have to suck it up and figure out how to do shots on the go. I did one set in a truck full of people in the parking lot of a restaurant once! :rofl: You get used to odd things!



littlemouse said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Ttcne I'm reading your posts and so sorry... just wanted to echo everyone else's comments and support. You know that all the girls on here can genuinely empathise with you so jump on here whenever you're not getting the right support 'in real life'!
> 
> I have told my employers what's going on (that was an interesting conversation), I took the decision a while ago that it would be far easier and less stressful than trying to conceal it, especially as I have to do some travel with my job and there will be a few weeks coming up when I need not to be on the road!
> 
> Having said that.. I just realised I'll be on a train home on Monday when I have to do my injection. Anyone who's travelled on a UK train will understand my horror at the idea of doing it in the train toilet.. I could wait until I get to the station in London, but they are no better either!
> 
> Does anyone know how important the timings are? If I waited until I was home I'd be about 2 hours later than I've been doing it so far. Is that bad?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

My clinic said to do my stims between 7-9pm each night. So, I can't see why 2 hours later would be an issue. 2 hours is 2 hours.



Adanma said:


> ttcne: so sorry. as if the whole beta thing wasn't stressful enough now you have to bend over to please corporate? ridiculous.
> 
> AFM: My shots went well last night. I premixed megg like you suggested so I just had the syringe with me. I even put the needle on just left it capped and put it into my follistim bag. There was a tiny ledge under the mirror where I put the bag as I took each thing out so it worked alright! It burned like hell though and my pants were riding up to the site after I sat back down at the meeting. It was a good meeting though and I'm glad I went. I was able to help a desperate grandma with some techniques to make homework time with her autistic grandson a bit easier!
> 
> Adanma

Glad it worked out well... and glad it was a good meeting! :)


----------



## MrsJPC

Ttcne I am so sorry. This is such a hard thing to go through. 

I must admit I am struggling a bit. 9 days until test day. No real change in me. Few cramps after day one but they have calmed down now. Yesterday I stood up quickly and got a really tight pain which then disappeared felt like muscle pain but in my uterus. 

Have a terrible cold thanks to dear hubby and worry every time I sneeze 

Am actualy looking forward to going back to work. Give me something else to think about I guess. 

I commute to London everyday and agree I would avoid the train toilets! Can you do at work and get a later train?

X x x


----------



## littlemouse

Thanks everyone for comments.. I might phone clinic and just find out about timings, or just take a deep breath and face the loo! Maybe I can just sneak in to first class and do it in there, it's usually empty anyway... just don't want to get arrested!

Poppet: they couldn't have been more supportive actually, but you simply cannot predict that will be the case and I know I'm lucky. I thought about it a lot before taking the decision to front up about it. 

I wanted to be so professional but I ended up crying as soon as I started saying it - so embarrassing with my middle-aged male boss! He was so nice it just made me cry more. 

I figured that if you tell them, they are much more likely to be sympathetic than horrible, and it then makes all the time off etc. so much easier to deal with. Not ideal that you're announcing your intention to be pregnant before you actually are pregnant.. and I would much rather my employer didn't know this intimate detail about me, but this whole situation is not ideal in the first place and just tried to find the best ways to deal with things for me personally!

Anyway I'll stop waffling on.. hope everyone is okay - thank f it's Friday :kiss:


----------



## psp2011

Adanma, well done with the shot on the go! Do what you gotta do ya know!:thumbup:

MrsJPC, hang in there! Try and keep busy. Low stress as possible!:flower:

Littlemouse, glad telling your boss worked out for you! Sometimes just being honest and telling someone the truth is just easier. People can surprise you sometimes!:winkwink:

Ttcne, I hope you are doing okay and got at least a few days off. Its Nurses Day over here today, so Happy Nurses day to you.:kiss:

AFM, I just got back from the FS. Can you believe that the nurse tried to tell me that I had cysts again!:growlmad: I said you know, they said that last time and it was just my hydro tube that looks like sausages! She said, they will probably have you back on Monday to check you again to see if they are still there. You look like you are stimming. 
A quick history: before my last cycle they told me I had cysts on my ovary and put me on 2 weeks of BC. I came back after the 2 weeks and cysts were still there. They wanted to do surgery later that week! So the doc that was going to do the surgery asked me to come in day before so he could meet me and check himself. He looks and says you dont have cysts! I just saved you a surgery! :dohh:I switched to this other doc for this cycle!
So back to today: I leave and call his office. I told them the front desk at the office I was at said he would be in soon, would they like me to wait so he could check himself. He did. And dont you know, he said my little ovary is perfect! :happydance:Just the big tube showing up! I knew it! :dohh:Sometimes you just gotta push a little.
So Im ready to start stims tonight! :thumbup:Just waiting on the nurse to call me with med info, they have to confirm my bloodwork was okay so I can start. FXd!!!:dust:


----------



## littlemouse

You must be so relieved - Yay!! So great you can start now :))


----------



## psp2011

Got the okay from the nurse. I just did my first shot! 2 per day until wednesday and then another scan!:happydance:


----------



## AmorBebe

psp2011 said:


> Got the okay from the nurse. I just did my first shot! 2 per day until wednesday and then another scan!:happydance:

Yay!!!! So glad you got to start!! :flower:


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> Got the okay from the nurse. I just did my first shot! 2 per day until wednesday and then another scan!:happydance:

Yay for stimming! GO little follies go! 

Happy nurses day to you :flower:


----------



## Ttcne

littlemouse said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Ttcne I'm reading your posts and so sorry... just wanted to echo everyone else's comments and support. You know that all the girls on here can genuinely empathise with you so jump on here whenever you're not getting the right support 'in real life'!
> 
> I have told my employers what's going on (that was an interesting conversation), I took the decision a while ago that it would be far easier and less stressful than trying to conceal it, especially as I have to do some travel with my job and there will be a few weeks coming up when I need not to be on the road!
> 
> Having said that.. I just realised I'll be on a train home on Monday when I have to do my injection. Anyone who's travelled on a UK train will understand my horror at the idea of doing it in the train toilet.. I could wait until I get to the station in London, but they are no better either!
> 
> Does anyone know how important the timings are? If I waited until I was home I'd be about 2 hours later than I've been doing it so far. Is that bad?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thank you for your kind words. I have had multiple coworkers reach out to me in the last couple of days and it has been helpful. I think that I have come to the decision though that it is a very bad environment to be in at the moment. Seriously, I am not just around pregnant people, I have to care for them as well. That is truly a sick thing to be doing to myself. I most certainly am thinking that I am not going to get pregnant while working there. It is so nice to have people to share a cry and a laugh with. Thank you all! 

My husbands a Brit so yes I can understand why you would not want to give yourself a shot on the train! Yuck. I would say that would be better than some of the toilets (I am thinking particularly of a toilet at Waterloo when I am typing this). I actually did a ganirelex shot in a McDonalds bathroom as the clinic told me to do it as soon as I got home and I decided to just sod it and do it there so I didn't wait to long. Not my proudest moment, but there I said it- I shot up in a McDonalds once! 

I would say that timing is very important so no matter what I personally would suck it up and just go into the bathroom. Saying that I would get myself some alcohol wipes and maybe some large clorox wipes (bleach-y wipe thingy's) Good luck to you!


----------



## Ttcne

Oh and I got the call this afternoon. My RE's partner is who called me. He did not even know that I had done one (a beta) a couple of days ago. I kinda went a little ape S%^t on him. But seriously I spoke to two nurses yesterday and he should have been fully aware as another of the partners advised me to continue my meds and do the test today. I asked the nurse to also have my progesterone drawn as that has been a concern of mine. It was 19 but I did get him to admit that they like it a little higher actually. 

All I know is I never felt right after the transfer. Not sure what our plan is, but taking a leave from work is looking like a necessity. I am not sure if I am ready to do this all again. We have always wanted to adopt but thought it was nicer to test out parenting on someone who was born to us! I think we might explore that and revisit this conceiving thing later. I just don't know that I have the mental fortitude for it like the rest of you all! God bless you all 'cause you are far stronger than I am.


----------



## psp2011

Ttcne said:


> Oh and I got the call this afternoon. My RE's partner is who called me. He did not even know that I had done one (a beta) a couple of days ago. I kinda went a little ape S%^t on him. But seriously I spoke to two nurses yesterday and he should have been fully aware as another of the partners advised me to continue my meds and do the test today. I asked the nurse to also have my progesterone drawn as that has been a concern of mine. It was 19 but I did get him to admit that they like it a little higher actually.
> 
> All I know is I never felt right after the transfer. Not sure what our plan is, but taking a leave from work is looking like a necessity. I am not sure if I am ready to do this all again. We have always wanted to adopt but thought it was nicer to test out parenting on someone who was born to us! I think we might explore that and revisit this conceiving thing later. I just don't know that I have the mental fortitude for it like the rest of you all! God bless you all 'cause you are far stronger than I am.

Oh hun! Just give it more time. It took me at least a month to get to a better place and be ready to go again. Wait and see how you feel later. I would definately take a leave for a while to get your head straight. Do that in the least. Maybe a short vacation to relax would be good too.:thumbup:
If you do decide to give it another go later, they should have a better plan next time and have learned some things that will help. Did they give you any reason at all that they think it did not work? Mine wasn't able to explain it.:nope: But this time they are putting me on a protocol that includes blood thinners to help them stick so hopefully that will help.
If you need more support, hop on over to the "failed" thread, they are great over there. That's where I started on here btw. :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

*psp*, glad your cyst was not a cyst:thumbup: You've found a great doctor:happydance:

*ttcne*, my DH does not want to adopt, so this is the only way:blush:
Will have to prod on until I get too old, say 45? 
DH doesn't like IVF and what it involves (injecting poison etc), but I'm fine with it. 

I seem to have a mild OHSS though, am bloated and am about to burst:nope:
It seems to coincide with the hcg booster shots. I end up getting sick & diawoowoo and extra bloated with corresponding weight gain. A lot less pee than what I'm drinking:cry: It does fade with time, and yesterdays was the last shot so fingers crossed it'll fade:flower:


----------



## psp2011

Quaver said:


> *psp*, glad your cyst was not a cyst:thumbup: You've found a great doctor:happydance:
> 
> *ttcne*, my DH does not want to adopt, so this is the only way:blush:
> Will have to prod on until I get too old, say 45?
> DH doesn't like IVF and what it involves (injecting poison etc), but I'm fine with it.
> 
> I seem to have a mild OHSS though, am bloated and am about to burst:nope:
> It seems to coincide with the hcg booster shots. I end up getting sick & diawoowoo and extra bloated with corresponding weight gain. A lot less pee than what I'm drinking:cry: It does fade with time, and yesterdays was the last shot so fingers crossed it'll fade:flower:

Thanks! Mine doesn't want to adopt either so here we go! He doesn't mind the IVF, (so long as I'm the one doing all the hard stuff!:winkwink:)
I hope your OHSS goes down and you start feeling less bloated!!:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Didn't someone mention stress is good for IVF?
Well I got it.

My parents are in hospital right now:nope:
Mum got dizzy in the middle of the night, so dad tried to move her somewhere, slipped and dad can't feel a thing below his neck.

Kind of reminds me there are more important things in life then IVF.


----------



## psp2011

Quaver, so sorry about your parents! I hope they have a quick recovery! Too bad it was something like this to take your mind off of IVF.:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

psp2011 said:


> Quaver, so sorry about your parents! I hope they have a quick recovery! Too bad it was something like this to take your mind off of IVF.:hugs:

Thanks, yes it did take my mind of IVF:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Quaver I hope your parents are ok!

Girls I'm on day 4 of downregging. Is it normal to feel so tired?my get up and go has got up and gone!! Also have a constant headache x


----------



## Quaver

dreamofabean said:


> Quaver I hope your parents are ok!

Thanks, mum is OK, and dad is getting better:flower:


> Girls I'm on day 4 of downregging. Is it normal to feel so tired?my get up and go has got up and gone!! Also have a constant headache x

You should drink lots of fluid:hugs:


----------



## AmorBebe

dreamofabean said:


> Quaver I hope your parents are ok!
> 
> Girls I'm on day 4 of downregging. Is it normal to feel so tired?my get up and go has got up and gone!! Also have a constant headache x

The headache's something else isn't it?! I'm drinking lots of fluids, which just seems to be increasing my number of trips to the restroom & doing nothing for the headache. I'm going in for BW today & I'm going to ask if there's something I can do about it. I can't spend 10 days with headache like this...especially being a teacher. Ugh. I hope you feel better & if I hear of any tricks, I'll be sure to share!! :flower:


----------



## Quaver

AmorBebe said:


> I can't spend 10 days with headache like this...especially being a teacher. Ugh. I hope you feel better & if I hear of any tricks, I'll be sure to share!! :flower:

Can't you take paracetamol?:hugs:


----------



## AmorBebe

Quaver said:


> AmorBebe said:
> 
> 
> I can't spend 10 days with headache like this...especially being a teacher. Ugh. I hope you feel better & if I hear of any tricks, I'll be sure to share!! :flower:
> 
> Can't you take paracetamol?:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I can, but I want to ask just to make sure. It seems like there are so many things you aren't 'supposed' to do, so I just want to make sure! :wacko:

I hope your parents are doing well. I've been thinking about you. :flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks girls! Amorebebe I was told paracetamol is fine! I'm trying to drink lots and it has certainly helped headache, just wish tiredness would ease! Am hoping sone exercise tomorrow will help liven me up!! I'm a teacher too Hun, so it's tricky making toilet trips!! X


----------



## LizzB

Hi Dreamofabean,

I have been banging on about this for a long time as i'm currently on my second icsi (had collection last friday, awaiting transfer on wed) just seriously drink water like it's going out of fashion. I think i've been doing around 4 litres a day.

On my first cycle I had dizzyness, headaches (one killer that lasted a couple of days) and anxiety until I started on the water properly. This cycle I haven't had any symptoms at all.

Good luck, keep hydrated!

Liz x


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks Liz :) I will try and guzzle as much as I can!! X


----------



## dreamofabean

And good luck with your cycle hun! X


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Didn't someone mention stress is good for IVF?
> Well I got it.
> 
> My parents are in hospital right now:nope:
> Mum got dizzy in the middle of the night, so dad tried to move her somewhere, slipped and dad can't feel a thing below his neck.
> 
> Kind of reminds me there are more important things in life then IVF.

Oh no, Quaver! Thinking of you and your family! I hope they're okay!



dreamofabean said:


> Quaver I hope your parents are ok!
> 
> Girls I'm on day 4 of downregging. Is it normal to feel so tired?my get up and go has got up and gone!! Also have a constant headache x

The tiredness was very normal for me during DR!



LizzB said:


> Hi Dreamofabean,
> 
> I have been banging on about this for a long time as i'm currently on my second icsi (had collection last friday, awaiting transfer on wed) just seriously drink water like it's going out of fashion. I think i've been doing around 4 litres a day.
> 
> On my first cycle I had dizzyness, headaches (one killer that lasted a couple of days) and anxiety until I started on the water properly. This cycle I haven't had any symptoms at all.
> 
> Good luck, keep hydrated!
> 
> Liz x

I can only assume that's why I never got the headaches or anything... I drink that much water on a regular basis.. not just during my cycle! LOL


----------



## littlemouse

Dreamofabean I'm on day 5 of DR and yesterday and today felt absolutely exhausted. I'm hearing the water advice and doing my best to drink gallons! 

But just wanted to let you know I'm feeling the same and we're around the same stage so maybe it's quite common..

Meanwhile, I am really really wishing for AF to come so that I can start stimming. How completely bizarre is that after 2 years of crushing disappointment at her appearance every month?! I am sure that will resonate with many ladies here :)


X


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks littlemouse! I'm trying to drink more and I think it's helped this afternoon, headache has reduced a lot!! Xxx


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I got the call this afternoon. My RE's partner is who called me. He did not even know that I had done one (a beta) a couple of days ago. I kinda went a little ape S%^t on him. But seriously I spoke to two nurses yesterday and he should have been fully aware as another of the partners advised me to continue my meds and do the test today. I asked the nurse to also have my progesterone drawn as that has been a concern of mine. It was 19 but I did get him to admit that they like it a little higher actually.
> 
> All I know is I never felt right after the transfer. Not sure what our plan is, but taking a leave from work is looking like a necessity. I am not sure if I am ready to do this all again. We have always wanted to adopt but thought it was nicer to test out parenting on someone who was born to us! I think we might explore that and revisit this conceiving thing later. I just don't know that I have the mental fortitude for it like the rest of you all! God bless you all 'cause you are far stronger than I am.
> 
> Oh hun! Just give it more time. It took me at least a month to get to a better place and be ready to go again. Wait and see how you feel later. I would definately take a leave for a while to get your head straight. Do that in the least. Maybe a short vacation to relax would be good too.:thumbup:
> If you do decide to give it another go later, they should have a better plan next time and have learned some things that will help. Did they give you any reason at all that they think it did not work? Mine wasn't able to explain it.:nope: But this time they are putting me on a protocol that includes blood thinners to help them stick so hopefully that will help.
> If you need more support, hop on over to the "failed" thread, they are great over there. That's where I started on here btw. :hugs:Click to expand...

I do need to hop on over to the failed thread. Whoops! Didn't even think of that. I will find out about leave this week and I have been looking for another job. I had an interview on Friday for a very supplemental postion. I have a couple of nice tag-along vacation offers with friends and family I just need to convince DH that it is all good to spend money while i'm not working and trying to pay for IVF. I will call tomorrow and make an appt to discuss the cycle as my MD was not in the office on Friday. I am also making an appt for a 2nd opinion. I have my ideas why this failed and they are as follows (I know it all btw): 1) elevated TSH. I was assured that it would be ok but everything I have read says that it is not. I think that they try to keep everyone possible in once they have started a cycle. 2) I have a history of autoimmune disease (graves) and an extensive family hx of this. I want to get a full immunology workup before I try again. 3) I had a very difficult tx that was prob. traumatic to my endometrium too but my cervix is stenotic (don't know why) so blood that got in the catheter can do this. 

All of this being said it could have just been that whole 50/50 thing. I will move on down the road to the loss girls. 

How's the stimming? When is your next US?


----------



## Ttcne

Quaver said:


> Didn't someone mention stress is good for IVF?
> Well I got it.
> 
> My parents are in hospital right now:nope:
> Mum got dizzy in the middle of the night, so dad tried to move her somewhere, slipped and dad can't feel a thing below his neck.
> 
> Kind of reminds me there are more important things in life then IVF.

I hope your parents are feeling better!


----------



## pluto

Hi Quaver-I hope your parents are feeling better too! Things like that do make you realise that there is more to life than IVF. Its hard not to get obsessed by it all.


----------



## Quaver

pluto said:


> Hi Quaver-I hope your parents are feeling better too! Things like that do make you realise that there is more to life than IVF. Its hard not to get obsessed by it all.

You are right. But they don't have any grand kids yet:blush:


----------



## MiBebe

Quaver I'm so sorry! I hope your parents are ok!!!


----------



## pluto

Quaver said:


> pluto said:
> 
> 
> Hi Quaver-I hope your parents are feeling better too! Things like that do make you realise that there is more to life than IVF. Its hard not to get obsessed by it all.
> 
> You are right. But they don't have any grand kids yet:blush:Click to expand...

I am sure they are not thinking about that though and they will have soon-keep the faith!


----------



## AmorBebe

Ttcne- I'm so sorry. You are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Adanma

Quaver that's stress for sure! I hope they are doing well now. We saw my husband's dad and his lady for mother's day and she is going through chemo. Her nails are falling off and everything. This is her 4th go around with cancer. It put stuff in perspective for me as well.

I had my follicle scan today. If you don't remember I had only 10 antral follicles starting this and I am on a low stim protocol. I have 16 follicles!!!!!!! They are half about 10-11mm and the other 12-13mm so he has me on another 2 days of stims and then u/s on wednesday to see if I will be ready to trigger. YAY! It's working! I was so scared I would have like maybe 2 tiny follies. I don't mind feeling liek crap if it's working! such a relief. And I have been wearing my brita filter out with all the water! But it has helped my headaches especially.

Adanma


----------



## AmorBebe

Adanma said:


> Quaver that's stress for sure! I hope they are doing well now. We saw my husband's dad and his lady for mother's day and she is going through chemo. Her nails are falling off and everything. This is her 4th go around with cancer. It put stuff in perspective for me as well.
> 
> I had my follicle scan today. If you don't remember I had only 10 antral follicles starting this and I am on a low stim protocol. I have 16 follicles!!!!!!! They are half about 10-11mm and the other 12-13mm so he has me on another 2 days of stims and then u/s on wednesday to see if I will be ready to trigger. YAY! It's working! I was so scared I would have like maybe 2 tiny follies. I don't mind feeling liek crap if it's working! such a relief. And I have been wearing my brita filter out with all the water! But it has helped my headaches especially.
> 
> Adanma

I was going to mention that my doctor said that Tylenol is safe to take for the medication headaches, so I took 2 regular strength tablets last night & it wiped out my headache pretty quickly. Honestly, I was surprised that they worked...usually I need some heavy duty stuff. So, I don't know if you have tried or not, but Tylenol helped me...along with loads of water. I'm so glad it's working for you! It give me some hope for my 8 antral follicles! :flower:


----------



## psp2011

Ttcne said:


> psp2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I got the call this afternoon. My RE's partner is who called me. He did not even know that I had done one (a beta) a couple of days ago. I kinda went a little ape S%^t on him. But seriously I spoke to two nurses yesterday and he should have been fully aware as another of the partners advised me to continue my meds and do the test today. I asked the nurse to also have my progesterone drawn as that has been a concern of mine. It was 19 but I did get him to admit that they like it a little higher actually.
> 
> All I know is I never felt right after the transfer. Not sure what our plan is, but taking a leave from work is looking like a necessity. I am not sure if I am ready to do this all again. We have always wanted to adopt but thought it was nicer to test out parenting on someone who was born to us! I think we might explore that and revisit this conceiving thing later. I just don't know that I have the mental fortitude for it like the rest of you all! God bless you all 'cause you are far stronger than I am.
> 
> Oh hun! Just give it more time. It took me at least a month to get to a better place and be ready to go again. Wait and see how you feel later. I would definately take a leave for a while to get your head straight. Do that in the least. Maybe a short vacation to relax would be good too.:thumbup:
> If you do decide to give it another go later, they should have a better plan next time and have learned some things that will help. Did they give you any reason at all that they think it did not work? Mine wasn't able to explain it.:nope: But this time they are putting me on a protocol that includes blood thinners to help them stick so hopefully that will help.
> If you need more support, hop on over to the "failed" thread, they are great over there. That's where I started on here btw. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I do need to hop on over to the failed thread. Whoops! Didn't even think of that. I will find out about leave this week and I have been looking for another job. I had an interview on Friday for a very supplemental postion. I have a couple of nice tag-along vacation offers with friends and family I just need to convince DH that it is all good to spend money while i'm not working and trying to pay for IVF. I will call tomorrow and make an appt to discuss the cycle as my MD was not in the office on Friday. I am also making an appt for a 2nd opinion. I have my ideas why this failed and they are as follows (I know it all btw): 1) elevated TSH. I was assured that it would be ok but everything I have read says that it is not. I think that they try to keep everyone possible in once they have started a cycle. 2) I have a history of autoimmune disease (graves) and an extensive family hx of this. I want to get a full immunology workup before I try again. 3) I had a very difficult tx that was prob. traumatic to my endometrium too but my cervix is stenotic (don't know why) so blood that got in the catheter can do this.
> 
> All of this being said it could have just been that whole 50/50 thing. I will move on down the road to the loss girls.
> 
> How's the stimming? When is your next US?Click to expand...

Hey girl!:hi: I think that is the best thing, switching jobs. :thumbup:No one can fault you as it must feel like torture at times.
It sounds like you have some really good info on ideas to take to the next appointment. I too switched FS for this cycle and so far I'm so glad I did. I feel so much more taken care of this time. Please do take advantage of some down time. Your mental health is important too!
AFM, stimming is going just fine, poke, poke! Tomorrow is my first scan after starting stims so hoping I'm making progress!:thumbup:
Keep in touch, I'd love to hear what your next FS says about what happened and what new strategies they have.:hugs:


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psp2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I got the call this afternoon. My RE's partner is who called me. He did not even know that I had done one (a beta) a couple of days ago. I kinda went a little ape S%^t on him. But seriously I spoke to two nurses yesterday and he should have been fully aware as another of the partners advised me to continue my meds and do the test today. I asked the nurse to also have my progesterone drawn as that has been a concern of mine. It was 19 but I did get him to admit that they like it a little higher actually.
> 
> All I know is I never felt right after the transfer. Not sure what our plan is, but taking a leave from work is looking like a necessity. I am not sure if I am ready to do this all again. We have always wanted to adopt but thought it was nicer to test out parenting on someone who was born to us! I think we might explore that and revisit this conceiving thing later. I just don't know that I have the mental fortitude for it like the rest of you all! God bless you all 'cause you are far stronger than I am.
> 
> Oh hun! Just give it more time. It took me at least a month to get to a better place and be ready to go again. Wait and see how you feel later. I would definately take a leave for a while to get your head straight. Do that in the least. Maybe a short vacation to relax would be good too.:thumbup:
> If you do decide to give it another go later, they should have a better plan next time and have learned some things that will help. Did they give you any reason at all that they think it did not work? Mine wasn't able to explain it.:nope: But this time they are putting me on a protocol that includes blood thinners to help them stick so hopefully that will help.
> If you need more support, hop on over to the "failed" thread, they are great over there. That's where I started on here btw. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I do need to hop on over to the failed thread. Whoops! Didn't even think of that. I will find out about leave this week and I have been looking for another job. I had an interview on Friday for a very supplemental postion. I have a couple of nice tag-along vacation offers with friends and family I just need to convince DH that it is all good to spend money while i'm not working and trying to pay for IVF. I will call tomorrow and make an appt to discuss the cycle as my MD was not in the office on Friday. I am also making an appt for a 2nd opinion. I have my ideas why this failed and they are as follows (I know it all btw): 1) elevated TSH. I was assured that it would be ok but everything I have read says that it is not. I think that they try to keep everyone possible in once they have started a cycle. 2) I have a history of autoimmune disease (graves) and an extensive family hx of this. I want to get a full immunology workup before I try again. 3) I had a very difficult tx that was prob. traumatic to my endometrium too but my cervix is stenotic (don't know why) so blood that got in the catheter can do this.
> 
> All of this being said it could have just been that whole 50/50 thing. I will move on down the road to the loss girls.
> 
> How's the stimming? When is your next US?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey girl!:hi: I think that is the best thing, switching jobs. :thumbup:No one can fault you as it must feel like torture at times.
> It sounds like you have some really good info on ideas to take to the next appointment. I too switched FS for this cycle and so far I'm so glad I did. I feel so much more taken care of this time. Please do take advantage of some down time. Your mental health is important too!
> AFM, stimming is going just fine, poke, poke! Tomorrow is my first scan after starting stims so hoping I'm making progress!:thumbup:
> Keep in touch, I'd love to hear what your next FS says about what happened and what new strategies they have.:hugs:Click to expand...

Can't wait to here how your scan goes. How many follicles were there prior to stimming? Your going to [email protected] er/et before you know it.:happydance:


I got my leave. I can take off up to 6 months (no pay of course). They have already filled my position. Yay, I guess as I have no plans to be there on a regular basis. I plan on going back supplemental though. I plan on waiting to find a perfect job (if one exists). I simply can't work nights anymore. Montana is amazing. It's where I grew up and it's just not summer to me unless I go visit.


----------



## AmorBebe

Hello all! Hope you're doing well!! :flower:

I had my day 5 BW & US yesterday. The clinic said everything looked good and they are starting my on my antagonist medication tonight. They also upped my Menopur to 2 vials (which was in the original plan). So, three shots going forward until I hear more. During my US the technician was looking at my ovaries and reported "6 plus" on each one. She didn't tell me what that meant, but I'm hoping it was the follicle count!! An increase from 7 to 12 plus, is entirely welcome. :winkwink:


----------



## Adanma

woo hoo amorbebe! awesome!

I had another follicle scan today and I have 14 that are over 16mm! 2 are 12mm. I had a 21, a few 20, a few 19 and a few 16. So I trigger tonight at midnight and have retrieval on friday morning! YAY! So excited!

Adanma


----------



## psp2011

Ttcne, they didn't say exactly how many follies I had at baseline,:nope: but just said "some" and that was fine. Scan went good today. Hard for the nurse to see what is follies and what is my tube since it's a bit crazy in there! :wacko:She said she counted at least 10 that measured between 7 and 9mm and some other smaller ones.:thumbup: The office called and I am suppose to go back on Friday (continuing with the same med doses in between). Looks like EC will be pushed to Tuesday as I kind of expected, but will know more on Friday. 
So glad you got your leave! :thumbup:It will give you time to relax, and to look around for the perfect job!! I know what you mean about nights! I need to get off too, just gotta see how this pans out first.:hugs:

Adanma, good job! keep going!!:thumbup:

Amor, you and me, race to ER/ET!!!:happydance:


----------



## dreamofabean

Adanma how exciting!! How long have you been stimming for?
Well girls the tip about upping fluids has worked a treat!! The headaches are barely there now!! Just a pain as I'm always running to toilet! Ha ha!
The only other symptom I have is tiredness, and boy it is kicking my ass!! I've never been so tired in my life! Even the smallest things seem such a chore and the gym is a no go. It's really starting to upset me! Silly I know!! Af due next week so I'm sure a lot of the emotion is that too!!
But thank you everyone for the advice, my head is much clearer!! Any advice about tiredness?? Obv trying to stay away from caffeine but it's hard!!


----------



## psp2011

dreamofabean said:


> Adanma how exciting!! How long have you been stimming for?
> Well girls the tip about upping fluids has worked a treat!! The headaches are barely there now!! Just a pain as I'm always running to toilet! Ha ha!
> The only other symptom I have is tiredness, and boy it is kicking my ass!! I've never been so tired in my life! Even the smallest things seem such a chore and the gym is a no go. It's really starting to upset me! Silly I know!! Af due next week so I'm sure a lot of the emotion is that too!!
> But thank you everyone for the advice, my head is much clearer!! Any advice about tiredness?? Obv trying to stay away from caffeine but it's hard!!

Here's my advice for tiredness... go to bed! lol! :sleep:The caffeine thing is still tough for me, especially since I work midnights! I do usually have 1 a day, coffee or pop. Under 300mg is suppose to be fine but I'm trying to limit it further.
Sorry I'm not more help. I think I need a nap right now as a matter of fact! lol!:hugs:


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> Ttcne, they didn't say exactly how many follies I had at baseline,:nope: but just said "some" and that was fine. Scan went good today. Hard for the nurse to see what is follies and what is my tube since it's a bit crazy in there! :wacko:She said she counted at least 10 that measured between 7 and 9mm and some other smaller ones.:thumbup: The office called and I am suppose to go back on Friday (continuing with the same med doses in between). Looks like EC will be pushed to Tuesday as I kind of expected, but will know more on Friday.
> So glad you got your leave! :thumbup:It will give you time to relax, and to look around for the perfect job!! I know what you mean about nights! I need to get off too, just gotta see how this pans out first.:hugs:
> 
> Adanma, good job! keep going!!:thumbup:
> 
> Amor, you and me, race to ER/ET!!!:happydance:


I have decided that an estimated EC date is like winning the lottery, the chances are slim to none! 

Sounds like you have plenty of follicles growing. I have a whacky tube/ovary that hides and blocks on one side. You are rocking along!

I know what you mean about waiting to see how things pan out. In a perfect world that is what I would have done, but alas caring for pregnant ladies is not very healthy when one is infertile :nope: 

Yay for leave. I just spent two hours applying with an agency to have them put me forward for one job. I forgot how intense nursing applications were. Something good is going to come along. 

Can't wait to see where you are at on Friday!


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> dreamofabean said:
> 
> 
> Adanma how exciting!! How long have you been stimming for?
> Well girls the tip about upping fluids has worked a treat!! The headaches are barely there now!! Just a pain as I'm always running to toilet! Ha ha!
> The only other symptom I have is tiredness, and boy it is kicking my ass!! I've never been so tired in my life! Even the smallest things seem such a chore and the gym is a no go. It's really starting to upset me! Silly I know!! Af due next week so I'm sure a lot of the emotion is that too!!
> But thank you everyone for the advice, my head is much clearer!! Any advice about tiredness?? Obv trying to stay away from caffeine but it's hard!!
> 
> Here's my advice for tiredness... go to bed! lol! :sleep:The caffeine thing is still tough for me, especially since I work midnights! I do usually have 1 a day, coffee or pop. Under 300mg is suppose to be fine but I'm trying to limit it further.
> Sorry I'm not more help. I think I need a nap right now as a matter of fact! lol!:hugs:Click to expand...


Caffeine is only a problem like PSP says if it is over 300mg. The reason caffeine is a problem is because of its stimulant properties which can affect blood flow to the uterus, etc and in pregnancy to the placenta. A little bit of caffeine won't hurt just don't overdue it. Oh, and also like PSP said just take a nap! Your body is expending a lot of energy due to the super-ovulation, so just go with it and rest.


----------



## Adanma

dream: I had 9 days of stims. I too have been super tired. I'm practicing for being pregnant I guess. hahaaha. I have just been taking it easy. A little pop or coffee every so often has helped too. Just do what you canand don't what you ant.

Adanma


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks girls,
I'm getting a good 8 hrs sleep every night but I'm still suffering, guess I just have to live with it! It's times like these I wish I had a non stressful job n could just call in sick to sleep! Ha ha! Never mind! Onwards and upwards x


----------



## Megg33k

Good deal, Adanma! FX'd for lots of eggs!


----------



## Quaver

BFN:cry:


----------



## AmorBebe

Quaver said:


> BFN:cry:

I'm so, so sorry. I'm thinking about you. :hug:


----------



## psp2011

Quaver said:


> BFN:cry:

:cry: I'm so sad for you. Wish I could say something to make it better. Take care of yourself. Let us know how you are doing.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> BFN:cry:

Oh god, I'm so sorry! I know exactly how that feels! If you need to talk, I have an ear. If you need to cry, I have an e-shoulder. If you need to vent... Hell, I'll vent with you! Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## littlemouse

Quaver I'm so sorry mate that is rotten rotten. Thinking of you and sending massive hugs. 

X


----------



## Quaver

littlemouse said:


> Quaver I'm so sorry mate that is rotten rotten. Thinking of you and sending massive hugs.
> 
> X

What's rotten is my eggs:blush:


----------



## MrsJPC

I'm sorry quaver, it is so disapointing. 

I am testing Sunday although am convinced it is all over. AF pains off and on and last night work up in agony, thought AF had started already. 

I don't care what my FS says I am taking the summer off. I want to enjoy the sun, drink wine and forget all about suppliments and avoiding diet coke and worrying that I am never gonna be a mum. I dreamt last night that I had twins and they were taken off me because they discovered they had put the wrong embroys back. This is seriously messing with my mental health. 

Love to all, sorry to bring you down x x x


----------



## Quaver

MrsJPC said:


> I am testing Sunday although am convinced it is all over. AF pains off and on and last night work up in agony, thought AF had started already.

Hope you are wrong:hugs:


> I dreamt last night that I had twins and they were taken off me because they discovered they had put the wrong embroys back. This is seriously messing with my mental health.

I don't think they can do that, I thought once you give birth, it's yours unless you don't want it? A lot of surrogates keep their babies...

Anyway, was I wrong in wishing my embryo went to someone else by mistake, and is growing fine:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping you're wrong, MrsJPC! :hugs:


----------



## Omi

I hope you're wrong too MrsJPC. FX :dust: 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## AmorBebe

MrsJPC said:


> I'm sorry quaver, it is so disapointing.
> 
> I am testing Sunday although am convinced it is all over. AF pains off and on and last night work up in agony, thought AF had started already.
> 
> I don't care what my FS says I am taking the summer off. I want to enjoy the sun, drink wine and forget all about suppliments and avoiding diet coke and worrying that I am never gonna be a mum. I dreamt last night that I had twins and they were taken off me because they discovered they had put the wrong embroys back. This is seriously messing with my mental health.
> 
> Love to all, sorry to bring you down x x x

Try to stay positive!! My fingers are still x'd for you!! :hugs:


----------



## pluto

I hope you are wrong too MrsJPC...


----------



## dreamofabean

So sorry quaver xx


----------



## Adanma

sorry quaver. I never know what to say.... Thinking of you.

mrs: fx for you that you are wrong

Adanma


----------



## Kaylakin

Hello everyone. I would really like to join you on this thread. Firstly, though, I am very sorry Quaver. I remember you from previous threads and I have been pulling for you for a while. There are no words that may help right now so take your time and feel how you need to feel...

As for me, I'm surprised but excited to be starting ivf. I never thought in a million years I would need it, but here we are. We conceived naturally last year after only trying for three months. Since march of 2010..no luck! So after four iuis I am done and ready to switch it up. I just took my first bcp tonight so it is official. I'm excited and nervous but trying to take it one step at a time. I will be on bcp until june 6th so I feel like that is forever. I hope the time flies. Good luck to everyone else this cycle.. I've been stalking this thread for a bit hahah..


----------



## Megg33k

Kaylakin said:


> Hello everyone. I would really like to join you on this thread. Firstly, though, I am very sorry Quaver. I remember you from previous threads and I have been pulling for you for a while. There are no words that may help right now so take your time and feel how you need to feel...
> 
> As for me, I'm surprised but excited to be starting ivf. I never thought in a million years I would need it, but here we are. We conceived naturally last year after only trying for three months. Since march of 2010..no luck! So after four iuis I am done and ready to switch it up. I just took my first bcp tonight so it is official. I'm excited and nervous but trying to take it one step at a time. I will be on bcp until june 6th so I feel like that is forever. I hope the time flies. Good luck to everyone else this cycle.. I've been stalking this thread for a bit hahah..

Was stalking for BFP's for the "Race" thread and saw your name... Wondered how you were! I hate to see you had to end up here with me... but sort of glad to see you too... help is always good! We're almost cycling together. You're just 1 week behind me!


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi megg! I remember you when I was on that thread! Are you still running it?? I always thought id get a BFP in a few months..then soon everyone else kept getting them and I was one of the only ones who didn't get one. I never thought I would go down this road..so crazy!! I'm glad to see you, too, though I wish we didn't have to go through all of this. However, in this whole process I've learned a lot about myself and a lot about other ppl as well.. so it has been a good experience in some ways too..I know that sounds odd. Are you down regging at all or do you start straight away with stims? I wish I had a clearer idea of the timing of everything and which protocol I'm doing. The nurse practitioner will be emailing me more info and more teststing we need to do. Plus soon there is an informational class type thing so that will be helpful. My doctor told the nurse that he would be happy to call me if I wanted so I'm expecting a call from him tomorrow. I have a few questions to ask. The last meeting we had we touched upon ivf but I wasn't ready bc I wanted to try one more cycle of iui but with injectibles. It is crazy to be starting the process, but looking forward to it. I've been following the ivf threads a bit, and I'm so happy for you that you are able to do another cycle of ivf! Here's hoping that this is the one for both of us...


----------



## psp2011

MrsJPC, keep your head up. Try and stay positive! :thumbup:Thinking of you!

Kaylakin, welcome! :hi:There are lots of knowledgable ladies here so ask your questions!

AFM, I go in later today for my day 8 u/s and bw. I have made arrangements at work for coverage if the ER is on Tuesday so all set there. :thumbup:Watch, they will say, "oh, it's going to be Monday!" Ugh! :growlmad:Hate this loss of control thing! I'm such a planner too!
I'll let you know how it goes! They usually give me a call in the afternoon. (I'll be half asleep I'm sure!):sleep:
Love you ladies!!!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## psp2011

Adanma, good luck on the ER today!:thumbup: Let us know how many you get and how it goes!:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

I remember you *Kaylakin*:hi:
Sorry to see you here though. Good luck on your IVF!:happydance:


----------



## Quaver

*Adamna*, good luck on your ER and *psp2011*, good luck for your scan:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Adanma and psp... Good luck, ladies!



Kaylakin said:


> Hi megg! I remember you when I was on that thread! Are you still running it?? I always thought id get a BFP in a few months..then soon everyone else kept getting them and I was one of the only ones who didn't get one. I never thought I would go down this road..so crazy!! I'm glad to see you, too, though I wish we didn't have to go through all of this. However, in this whole process I've learned a lot about myself and a lot about other ppl as well.. so it has been a good experience in some ways too..I know that sounds odd. Are you down regging at all or do you start straight away with stims? I wish I had a clearer idea of the timing of everything and which protocol I'm doing. The nurse practitioner will be emailing me more info and more teststing we need to do. Plus soon there is an informational class type thing so that will be helpful. My doctor told the nurse that he would be happy to call me if I wanted so I'm expecting a call from him tomorrow. I have a few questions to ask. The last meeting we had we touched upon ivf but I wasn't ready bc I wanted to try one more cycle of iui but with injectibles. It is crazy to be starting the process, but looking forward to it. I've been following the ivf threads a bit, and I'm so happy for you that you are able to do another cycle of ivf! Here's hoping that this is the one for both of us...

I am still running it! How sad/lame is that? I'm on month 16 or something! :( I also thought I'd be right back on the list with a BFP... and I was... TWICE! And, then I kept falling back to the bottom again with a new loss! :nope: 

I'm definitely going to be down regging first. I start Lupron for DR'ing in 13 days... I'm ready! I have a very detailed account of the process in my journal... I even have some of it in the 1st post so you don't have to search over 1000 pages to find it. If you have any questions that aren't specific to just your protocol, I'm always happy to help! Definitely hoping this is it for both of us!


----------



## psp2011

Hello again! :hi:My scan was good today. I have a few follies 13mm and some 11mm and many smaller ones. :thumbup:BW was good except the nurse just called and said I have to take a new med since my LH is slightly rising. They want me back on Monday and she thinks it won't be until Thursday for ER now! Grrr!:growlmad: I'm already cramping so hopefully this is not going to get too uncomfortable!:nope: Had to order more stim meds too! I just was able to re-arrange work schedule again for Tuesday ER! Guess I'll be calling tonight to try and move things again! They are going to love me! :dohh:Oh well, I'll have some huge eggs by Thursday no doubt!:happydance:


----------



## AmorBebe

Hello all! I had my Day 8 BW & US today. My follies are growing well, but there are only 8 good sized ones (measuring over 10mm). I keep telling myself 8 is better than 0. My nurse called after my appointment & said that they want to push my ER to Wednesday at the earliest. So, at least 5 more days of stimming. Ugh...my abdomen already feels like I'm carrying around water balloons. :dohh:

Hope you all are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Adanma

yay psp and amor on growing follies!!

welcome kaylakin

well my retrieval went well today. Nurse missed my vein so anesthesiologist did the IV himself which went much better. The last thing I remember is looking down and Dr was there and I said "hi dr......" Meds work fast! lol! Anyway they got 10 eggs so I'm happy with that. Waiting on fert report tomorrow morning. I'm sorta sore in my tummy and bloaty, but pretty good I think. I did a big shop last week so only need milk and eggs this weekend at the store and I trust hubby to do that. I'll sort my coupons out for him before he leaves. hahaha! The bad news is that if we end up with a 5 day transfer I will have to travel the next morning to Indianapolis to get my photo and fingerprints for green card renewal. I asked about it and they suggested I have someone drive me and recline the seat so hopefully that won't affect things too much. Anyway I'm still a bit loopy and tired so I'll be on tomorrow with updates. Thanks for all the well wishes!

Adanma


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> Hello again! :hi:My scan was good today. I have a few follies 13mm and some 11mm and many smaller ones. :thumbup:BW was good except the nurse just called and said I have to take a new med since my LH is slightly rising. They want me back on Monday and she thinks it won't be until Thursday for ER now! Grrr!:growlmad: I'm already cramping so hopefully this is not going to get too uncomfortable!:nope: Had to order more stim meds too! I just was able to re-arrange work schedule again for Tuesday ER! Guess I'll be calling tonight to try and move things again! They are going to love me! :dohh:Oh well, I'll have some huge eggs by Thursday no doubt!:happydance:

God I know the feeling of the moving ER date and being a shift worker. Know one really understands. It sounds like you will have plenty of follicles in the end they just need a little longer to grow. It sucks to stim for so long though and expensive to boot. But just think you will no in a week how many fertilized egge you have! What med did they put you on? Is it another injectable or oral? 

Hope you have a nice weekend and your belly is not too full! Let us know how Monday goes!


----------



## Megg33k

Adanma said:


> yay psp and amor on growing follies!!
> 
> welcome kaylakin
> 
> well my retrieval went well today. Nurse missed my vein so anesthesiologist did the IV himself which went much better. The last thing I remember is looking down and Dr was there and I said "hi dr......" Meds work fast! lol! Anyway they got 10 eggs so I'm happy with that. Waiting on fert report tomorrow morning. I'm sorta sore in my tummy and bloaty, but pretty good I think. I did a big shop last week so only need milk and eggs this weekend at the store and I trust hubby to do that. I'll sort my coupons out for him before he leaves. hahaha! The bad news is that if we end up with a 5 day transfer I will have to travel the next morning to Indianapolis to get my photo and fingerprints for green card renewal. I asked about it and they suggested I have someone drive me and recline the seat so hopefully that won't affect things too much. Anyway I'm still a bit loopy and tired so I'll be on tomorrow with updates.  Thanks for all the well wishes!
> 
> Adanma

10 is great!!! I hope the report tomorrow is just as great! I'm sure you have nothing to worry about with 10. I'd kill for 10! Can't wait for your update tomorrow!


----------



## Quaver

Great news about your follies *psp *&* Amor*:thumbup:
My ER got shifted about too:hugs:

*Adamna*, those meds work fast don't they? One moment it's all busy with nurses and doctors, then next moment there's no-one:haha:
Hope they got some juicy ones:flower:


----------



## psp2011

Ttcne said:


> psp2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hello again! :hi:My scan was good today. I have a few follies 13mm and some 11mm and many smaller ones. :thumbup:BW was good except the nurse just called and said I have to take a new med since my LH is slightly rising. They want me back on Monday and she thinks it won't be until Thursday for ER now! Grrr!:growlmad: I'm already cramping so hopefully this is not going to get too uncomfortable!:nope: Had to order more stim meds too! I just was able to re-arrange work schedule again for Tuesday ER! Guess I'll be calling tonight to try and move things again! They are going to love me! :dohh:Oh well, I'll have some huge eggs by Thursday no doubt!:happydance:
> 
> God I know the feeling of the moving ER date and being a shift worker. Know one really understands. It sounds like you will have plenty of follicles in the end they just need a little longer to grow. It sucks to stim for so long though and expensive to boot. But just think you will no in a week how many fertilized egge you have! What med did they put you on? Is it another injectable or oral?
> 
> Hope you have a nice weekend and your belly is not too full! Let us know how Monday goes!Click to expand...

yes, it is quite a challenge isn't it? I got a whole 2 hours of sleep today with all of the traveling for my u/s & bw! I'll be passing out soon! :sleep:
It's not so much the number I worry about as I've always had plenty even with 1 ovary. I just hope they are good quality. Maybe since they are growing slower this time they will be better?:thumbup: I'm lucky that my insurance is covering my meds and I think the new set is only going to be like $30. The new medication is Ganirelix and it is another shot. I did one tonight along with my pm Menopur and then I will do one in the am with my Bravelle everyday until they tell me to stop. I feel like all I do is take shots!:wacko: It's good though. The belly is not too bad yet, just a bit crampy. Tylenol worked pretty good earlier. Hopefully it will not get real sore like last time!:nope: I could barely get up or cough! I'll let you know how monday goes. I work sunday night so I'll probably be on a bit then too. 
How are you getting on?:hugs:


----------



## psp2011

Adanma, make sure you get some rest before and after ET!:sleep:

Amor, 8 is totally fine!:thumbup: I would be happy with 6 good ones I think. My nurse said last time anything over 1/2 that get fertilized is great, and I only need 3 since we are not freezing any. :nope:I'm not sure who is the copycat here, me or you! :haha: I just wish they would make up their mind so I can arrange work once and for all! Good thing they are understanding there! 
Glad you and all the girls are along for this crazy ride! Sometimes it feels like you gals are all I have in this. It's almost like a secret that I can only share with you all. So lucky to have found bnb this time around!:dust:


----------



## Quaver

psp2011 said:


> Sometimes it feels like you gals are all I have in this. It's almost like a secret that I can only share with you all. So lucky to have found bnb this time around!:dust:

Me too:hugs:


----------



## LizzB

Hi Psp,

It's so annoying when they move the dates isn't it? I have had so many external 'meetings', and random places to be over the last couple of weeks - i'm lucky as my boss pretty much leaves me alone to get on with it, but i'm sure they must be suspicious! As you've probably guessed we haven't told a soul about the IVF, which makes it tricky but I think for us it's the best way to go. When my EC got shoved back by a couple of days, obviously that had a knock on effect to the ET, so I had to have an emergency dental appointment (!!) on Wednesday - I was hosting a meeting in which 10 people were attending from all over the county......I think I got away with it!
You sound like you're coming along nicely though, try to get some rest though girl!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

I'm desperately trying to put it out of my mind that there may be 2 beans growing inside me. I'm so terrified of testing. I can't see it working, but I also can't see it not working - only 8 more days to go.....aaaarrrgggghhhh!

Off to do some cleaning (which I hate) purely to keep my mind off it!

Liz x


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey all, it's all very exciting in here!! 
I think my body is adapting to the buserelin as I'm feeling much less tired n more like myself for past few days :) 
Adanma glad all went ok!! Can't wait to hear your report results :) xx


----------



## psp2011

Lizz, wouldn't that be fabulous! Twin beans!! :baby::baby:Scary but so happy! I hate cleaning too, much rather be on bnb!!:thumbup:

dream, glad you are feeling better! Keep on with the keeping on!!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Anyone who is scared of twins... Send them my way! With my past... I'll take anything that is alive and breathing without fear or concern! LOL


----------



## psp2011

Megg, I get ya. I'm kinda like that too. But my DH is already worried about how to afford 1 more much less multiples! :blush:Oh geez, and we will probably be putting 3 back! I must be off my nut!:wacko:
I don't care now, I just want it to work!!:dust:


----------



## Adanma

the thought of multiples makes me stomach sick... but not as much as the thought of 0 so... I'll take it!

A bit bummed today. All 10 eggs were mature and only 1 did not fertilize, but 4 died already! So we have 5 growing now and I will be having a 3 day transfer on Monday provided there is anything left to transfer. I'm so bummed! I don't get it. I'm a nervous wreck. Just hoping and praying that the rest are strong and able to make it! All I need is one right?

Adanma


----------



## Mamma Mia

Adanma said:


> the thought of multiples makes me stomach sick... but not as much as the thought of 0 so... I'll take it!
> 
> A bit bummed today. All 10 eggs were mature and only 1 did not fertilize, but 4 died already! So we have 5 growing now and I will be having a 3 day transfer on Monday provided there is anything left to transfer. I'm so bummed! I don't get it. I'm a nervous wreck. Just hoping and praying that the rest are strong and able to make it! All I need is one right?
> 
> Adanma

I'm sorry! But if it wasn't viable, then you risk a transfer and a later heartbreak. All around it sucks, but 5 growing is a wonderful thing. All of us have faced so much negative, that would should all rally around your five embies!!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Adanma said:


> All I need is one right?

Yep! One golden eggy!:happydance:


----------



## LizzB

Yup, me too! Bring it on. I know it will be a massive shock to the system (actually if I am pregnant with anything i'll be shocked after all this palaver) but hell i'll give it a go.

I'd rather have a few years of crazy baby stuff than none at all.

I soooooo hope these beans are sticking!

Liz x


----------



## LizzB

Adanma,

Meant to say, hang in there, will be thinking of you on Monday. Try not to let your mind run away with the 'what if's', I know that is so difficult to do but do your best. 

All you need is one to work.

Liz x


----------



## MyHeartCries

Hi Everyone!

I hope its ok if I join this thread too! I've read a few of the last pages but not the whole thread lol! Im currently 9DP4DT in my ICSI treatment. Tested again last night so not with FMU and got a horrible BFN again. Im expecting it to be a failed cycle and want to go straight into my next treatment if FS agrees. I have three frosties at 5 days so hoping they survive the freeze-thaw process. 

Adanma good luck for monday! ET was very emotional for me. It's over in a flash and if you're okay with a smear test you'll be fine with ET too. Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Adanma

welcome my heart! don't lose hope!

Adanma


----------



## Megg33k

5 growing isn't bad at all, Adanma! :hugs: I'm sure you'll definitely have embies to transfer on Monday!

Since we don't have any children yet, I'd happily welcome twins and be done forever. In fact, I'll probably be done forever even if I only have 1... if I ever even get that. :(


----------



## Adanma

I think for most people battling infertility twins are at the very least an acceptable risk if not a bonus! Remember too Meggie that sometimes pregnancy and childbirth can reset your system and people who have had problems before are more able to conceive after a birth. Headed to your journal now!

Adanma


----------



## dreamofabean

Ooh twins would be my dream!!! If there was a way to guarantee I would to it! Ha ha!
Adanma five growing is fab :) x


----------



## Megg33k

Adanma said:


> I think for most people battling infertility twins are at the very least an acceptable risk if not a bonus! Remember too Meggie that sometimes pregnancy and childbirth can reset your system and people who have had problems before are more able to conceive after a birth. Headed to your journal now!
> 
> Adanma

I know... but that's one hope I can't ever let myself start to count on. For now, I'm trying to let go of the fact that I was supposed to have 2 or 3 babies before I was 30... Let alone ONE! I'm trying to let go of being certain that I'd go back for a second child if I get my first one. I'm seeing a lot of dreams dying right now. So, obviously, I'd be ecstatic if we conceived naturally again after our first child... if and when that ever comes to pass. And, I know it can definitely reset things. But, I guess I'm just trying to focus on even getting to one... The rest is details, ya know?


----------



## Beau Geste

Quaver hun, I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Kaylakin

Megg33k said:


> Adanma and psp... Good luck, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Kaylakin said:
> 
> 
> Hi megg! I remember you when I was on that thread! Are you still running it?? I always thought id get a BFP in a few months..then soon everyone else kept getting them and I was one of the only ones who didn't get one. I never thought I would go down this road..so crazy!! I'm glad to see you, too, though I wish we didn't have to go through all of this. However, in this whole process I've learned a lot about myself and a lot about other ppl as well.. so it has been a good experience in some ways too..I know that sounds odd. Are you down regging at all or do you start straight away with stims? I wish I had a clearer idea of the timing of everything and which protocol I'm doing. The nurse practitioner will be emailing me more info and more teststing we need to do. Plus soon there is an informational class type thing so that will be helpful. My doctor told the nurse that he would be happy to call me if I wanted so I'm expecting a call from him tomorrow. I have a few questions to ask. The last meeting we had we touched upon ivf but I wasn't ready bc I wanted to try one more cycle of iui but with injectibles. It is crazy to be starting the process, but looking forward to it. I've been following the ivf threads a bit, and I'm so happy for you that you are able to do another cycle of ivf! Here's hoping that this is the one for both of us...
> 
> I am still running it! How sad/lame is that? I'm on month 16 or something! :( I also thought I'd be right back on the list with a BFP... and I was... TWICE! And, then I kept falling back to the bottom again with a new loss! :nope:
> 
> I'm definitely going to be down regging first. I start Lupron for DR'ing in 13 days... I'm ready! I have a very detailed account of the process in my journal... I even have some of it in the 1st post so you don't have to search over 1000 pages to find it. If you have any questions that aren't specific to just your protocol, I'm always happy to help! Definitely hoping this is it for both of us!Click to expand...

Hi Megg! No it is not sad/lame that you are still running that thread -- I just don't know how you have the mental fortitude..especially after everything you've gone through...I give you major credit though. After a while of not conceiving after my MC, I realized I was on this section more and more and drifted away from the TTCAL section all together. I will definitely have to check out your journal. I'm still waiting this week for an email with all the info about my protocol and what I need to have done in the way of testing before I start my stims. Would I be considering down regging right now if I'm on BCP? Or is that something different. I'm excited about the process, but it is overwhelming at the same time. This weekend I was at a wedding and everyone there was talking about how they missed their kids and showing me pictures/videos, etc and talking about them all weekend - it was hard. I kept thinking "It can be me soon." I hope that is right. Ughh..so tough. 
Have you had a hysteroscopy and how did you find it? That is one of the remaining tests I have not had thus far. I'm going to check out your journal so I don't repeat too many questions that you prob already answered...


----------



## Kaylakin

Adanma said:


> the thought of multiples makes me stomach sick... but not as much as the thought of 0 so... I'll take it!
> 
> A bit bummed today. All 10 eggs were mature and only 1 did not fertilize, but 4 died already! So we have 5 growing now and I will be having a 3 day transfer on Monday provided there is anything left to transfer. I'm so bummed! I don't get it. I'm a nervous wreck. Just hoping and praying that the rest are strong and able to make it! All I need is one right?
> 
> Adanma

Congrats on your 5 growing embryos! It must be so hard not to be a nervous wreck. There may be no way around it. Just know that you've done all you can do now...the rest will be what it will be...so hard to do!! Any updates regarding the embryos and your ET?


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi everyone,
I have a quick question for anyone who has been through the EC procedure. I've just started taking my BCP so I won't start stims until the beginning of June, but I was wondering everyone's experiences with this. I will be under sedation, but I've heard you can talk to everyone like you're fine and remember nothing of what's going on. I'm seriously afraid of saying something weird, as I can be a bit odd, especially if there is no sensor/filter! Also, how uncomfortable were you before and after? Were you able to go back to work after a day off or did it take longer? I have a pretty physical job and I'm on my feet all day..you think it will be okay in a day or longer? Anyone who can tell me how their experience was and if your DH/partner was allowed in, or how it went, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## psp2011

Well, I didn't find it bad at all. :nope:I have gone through it twice now and will be having the third one this week! :thumbup:I was under sedation and I just remember being walked into the surgery room, layed up on this table like in the gyn office. They put a mask over me and that was it! Next I remember waking up in recovery. I had some mild cramping but nothing too bad. I did have some extra bleeding last time when in recovery, but they took me back in and checked but it was fine. Not much bleeding after at home if any. Very little cramping and went back to work the next night. (I work nights) You should be okay to return if you want. Maybe take some tylenol with you just in case. My DH was not allowed in for the actual retrieval part, :nope:(steral surgery room and all) and he wouldn't have wanted to anyway. He's a whimp when it comes to medical stuff! :haha:He was back with me until I left. Although I was allowed to have him in for ET. They never said anything about talking during it. But don't worry, they are used to people saying weird things. My DH had knee surgery and when he was waking up from anesthesia, he was swearing at the nurses! :dohh:Not really at them, just using bad language when he was talking! They are not suppose to say anything you say to them anyway.:nope:
Overall, not much of a big deal I thought, both times. Hope that helps!:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

My EC was fine too, it wasn't a mask, it was done by intravenous thingy on the back of my hand. Was gone in seconds, next thing I know, there were nobody except one nurse in the room:flower:

DH was not allowed in on EC or ET.
I don't think I talked or anything, unlike the time I had my mc op. I was saying things like the GA's not working, it hurts blah blah blah. I have absolutely no recollection of that:haha:

I brought a pad with me, and there were a bit of spotting but not much. It really hurt when I peed the first time, but it faded after few hours.
I think you can go back to work the next day:flower:


----------



## MrsJPC

Congrats Adanma, 5 is an excellent number. 

Kaylakin - the first time I was completely knocked out and couldn't remember a thing, until they told me I had already ovulated then I woke up fast.

Last time I think I was kind of awake. I think I talked. don't worry about it I am sure they have heard worse! x

As for me. Well I am scared to even write this but I got a BFP on Sunday. I have had AF like cramps for over a week now! I was feeling pretty sick though and was really in two minds as to whether it had worked. 

I have just spoken to the clinic and my scan is booked for 2nd June. I am so scared given my history. Scared I will miscary or it will be another ectopic. The cramps still come and go and sometimes they are quite painful. I keep googling away to see if it is normal. 

I know I should be on cloud nine, but I am so scared. I don't think I could go through a third loss!!

Love to all

x x x


----------



## pluto

MrsJPC said:


> Congrats Adanma, 5 is an excellent number.
> 
> Kaylakin - the first time I was completely knocked out and couldn't remember a thing, until they told me I had already ovulated then I woke up fast.
> 
> Last time I think I was kind of awake. I think I talked. don't worry about it I am sure they have heard worse! x
> 
> As for me. Well I am scared to even write this but I got a BFP on Sunday. I have had AF like cramps for over a week now! I was feeling pretty sick though and was really in two minds as to whether it had worked.
> 
> I have just spoken to the clinic and my scan is booked for 2nd June. I am so scared given my history. Scared I will miscary or it will be another ectopic. The cramps still come and go and sometimes they are quite painful. I keep googling away to see if it is normal.
> 
> I know I should be on cloud nine, but I am so scared. I don't think I could go through a third loss!!
> 
> Love to all
> 
> x x x

wow , MJPC thats brillant-congrats! i know I'd be the same though. If I get a BFP I don't think i will relax untill after week 12 if even then. But besides taking care of yourself there is nothing more you can do. Try to stay positive and take one day at a time. :hugs:


----------



## psp2011

MrsJPC, congrats! I am so happy for you! :happydance:
I totally understand your fear. My worst fear is to have it work than then have it taken away. If that were to happen, I'd rather it not work at all to be honest. But it's just another chance we have to take. One of the ladies said it so well on here somewhere...welcome to motherhood! Each stage has more worries. worried you won't get preg, then worried you won't carry, then worried it will be healthy, then worried about sids, and on and on!
You've passed one big hurdle!:thumbup: Celebrate that first!:happydance:


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations MrsJPC:happydance:
I'd say enjoy it, and only worry if something goes wrong.
One needs PMA to help the :baby: stick!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Adanma

yay Mrs!!! Try to enjoy the moment!

AFM: no news yet on embryos. They said by 10 I will know so... hour and a half potentially yet to wait. Thinking of calling them...

Adanma


----------



## Adanma

Okay they called. I have 5 beautiful embryos still so we are going to have a 5 day transfer on wednesday!

we have: 2- 8 cell grade 1, 1- 7 cell grade 1, and 2- 8 cell grade 2

A bit nervous since there is always a chance there will be nothing in two days, but very very happy that they are doing so well and growing strong!

Adanma


----------



## Quaver

That's great news Adamna!:yipee:


----------



## Megg33k

Kaylakin said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Adanma and psp... Good luck, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Kaylakin said:
> 
> 
> Hi megg! I remember you when I was on that thread! Are you still running it?? I always thought id get a BFP in a few months..then soon everyone else kept getting them and I was one of the only ones who didn't get one. I never thought I would go down this road..so crazy!! I'm glad to see you, too, though I wish we didn't have to go through all of this. However, in this whole process I've learned a lot about myself and a lot about other ppl as well.. so it has been a good experience in some ways too..I know that sounds odd. Are you down regging at all or do you start straight away with stims? I wish I had a clearer idea of the timing of everything and which protocol I'm doing. The nurse practitioner will be emailing me more info and more teststing we need to do. Plus soon there is an informational class type thing so that will be helpful. My doctor told the nurse that he would be happy to call me if I wanted so I'm expecting a call from him tomorrow. I have a few questions to ask. The last meeting we had we touched upon ivf but I wasn't ready bc I wanted to try one more cycle of iui but with injectibles. It is crazy to be starting the process, but looking forward to it. I've been following the ivf threads a bit, and I'm so happy for you that you are able to do another cycle of ivf! Here's hoping that this is the one for both of us...
> 
> I am still running it! How sad/lame is that? I'm on month 16 or something! :( I also thought I'd be right back on the list with a BFP... and I was... TWICE! And, then I kept falling back to the bottom again with a new loss! :nope:
> 
> I'm definitely going to be down regging first. I start Lupron for DR'ing in 13 days... I'm ready! I have a very detailed account of the process in my journal... I even have some of it in the 1st post so you don't have to search over 1000 pages to find it. If you have any questions that aren't specific to just your protocol, I'm always happy to help! Definitely hoping this is it for both of us!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Megg! No it is not sad/lame that you are still running that thread -- I just don't know how you have the mental fortitude..especially after everything you've gone through...I give you major credit though. After a while of not conceiving after my MC, I realized I was on this section more and more and drifted away from the TTCAL section all together. I will definitely have to check out your journal. I'm still waiting this week for an email with all the info about my protocol and what I need to have done in the way of testing before I start my stims. Would I be considering down regging right now if I'm on BCP? Or is that something different. I'm excited about the process, but it is overwhelming at the same time. This weekend I was at a wedding and everyone there was talking about how they missed their kids and showing me pictures/videos, etc and talking about them all weekend - it was hard. I kept thinking "It can be me soon." I hope that is right. Ughh..so tough.
> Have you had a hysteroscopy and how did you find it? That is one of the remaining tests I have not had thus far. I'm going to check out your journal so I don't repeat too many questions that you prob already answered...Click to expand...

I thought for a while that BCP was down regging... but its really not. I'm assuming you have some drug you start between now and the stims? That should be your DR drug!

I had polyps removed via hysteroscopy... I wasn't awake though. I don't know how it was. I woke up and had no signs or symptoms it even happened.



Kaylakin said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a quick question for anyone who has been through the EC procedure. I've just started taking my BCP so I won't start stims until the beginning of June, but I was wondering everyone's experiences with this. I will be under sedation, but I've heard you can talk to everyone like you're fine and remember nothing of what's going on. I'm seriously afraid of saying something weird, as I can be a bit odd, especially if there is no sensor/filter! Also, how uncomfortable were you before and after? Were you able to go back to work after a day off or did it take longer? I have a pretty physical job and I'm on my feet all day..you think it will be okay in a day or longer? Anyone who can tell me how their experience was and if your DH/partner was allowed in, or how it went, I'd appreciate it!

I had it done once with sedation and once without. I don't think I was nearly awake enough to worry about saying anything stupid. Some people actually do pretty much go completely out with the sedation... but a few don't. I wouldn't worry though. They do this all the time and probably wouldn't even tell you if you said anything funny.

I was super uncomfortable after the first one for about 5 days. The second one, I was only mildly uncomfortable for maybe 3. I don't know why.

I was told to take it very easy for the rest of the day... but nothing more than that. DH wasn't allowed in with me. Not bad... Definitely not as painful as I expected, even without sedation!



Adanma said:


> Okay they called. I have 5 beautiful embryos still so we are going to have a 5 day transfer on wednesday!
> 
> we have: 2- 8 cell grade 1, 1- 7 cell grade 1, and 2- 8 cell grade 2
> 
> A bit nervous since there is always a chance there will be nothing in two days, but very very happy that they are doing so well and growing strong!
> 
> Adanma

Fantastic news!!! :)


----------



## dreamofabean

Congrats mrs jpc!!
Adanma thats fab news :) x


----------



## Ttcne

Kaylakin said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a quick question for anyone who has been through the EC procedure. I've just started taking my BCP so I won't start stims until the beginning of June, but I was wondering everyone's experiences with this. I will be under sedation, but I've heard you can talk to everyone like you're fine and remember nothing of what's going on. I'm seriously afraid of saying something weird, as I can be a bit odd, especially if there is no sensor/filter! Also, how uncomfortable were you before and after? Were you able to go back to work after a day off or did it take longer? I have a pretty physical job and I'm on my feet all day..you think it will be okay in a day or longer? Anyone who can tell me how their experience was and if your DH/partner was allowed in, or how it went, I'd appreciate it!

I don't remember anything until I woke up. I don't think you have to worry about confessing your deepest and darkest secrets- I think the worst you will do is repeatedly ask how many eggs they got. 

Congrats Mrs! I am sure it is a scary prospect actually having something in there. 

Yay Adanma! Grow eggs grow! 

PSP What was the word today?


----------



## psp2011

Ttcne said:


> Kaylakin said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I have a quick question for anyone who has been through the EC procedure. I've just started taking my BCP so I won't start stims until the beginning of June, but I was wondering everyone's experiences with this. I will be under sedation, but I've heard you can talk to everyone like you're fine and remember nothing of what's going on. I'm seriously afraid of saying something weird, as I can be a bit odd, especially if there is no sensor/filter! Also, how uncomfortable were you before and after? Were you able to go back to work after a day off or did it take longer? I have a pretty physical job and I'm on my feet all day..you think it will be okay in a day or longer? Anyone who can tell me how their experience was and if your DH/partner was allowed in, or how it went, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> I don't remember anything until I woke up. I don't think you have to worry about confessing your deepest and darkest secrets- I think the worst you will do is repeatedly ask how many eggs they got.
> 
> Congrats Mrs! I am sure it is a scary prospect actually having something in there.
> 
> Yay Adanma! Grow eggs grow!
> 
> PSP What was the word today?Click to expand...

Hey gals! Sorry if you read this on the other thread, if I don't copy it, I'll miss something!
I had my stimming day 11 u/s and bw yesterday. It started out kind of strange. I saw the nurse at the office that gave me the bad news last time about the failed cycle (I really didn't like her anyway to tell you the truth.) and I was having some flashbacks! She said hi and called me in, I thought she was going to do my u/s. I asked her if she could give me a washcloth, since I had just worked all night and come straight there. She looked at me like I was nuts and said she didn't have any. (funny they had given me one before.) So I went and used the bathroom, freshening up as much as I could. To my relief, the other nurse (the on I like and had been doing all of my u/s's this cycle -is knowing my parts) comes in and starts the scan! She said I will have at least 10 follies that will be big enough by ER! They are ranging from 17mm, 14mm, and smaller. So I leave (and do my 2 shots in my car!) and they call me back in the afternoon with results. They still are thinking ER for Thursday (which would mean trigger tonight!) but the FS wants to scan me himself today. (I have a crazy tube that looks like "sausages" as he put it! -makes it tough to see what's follies and what's tube!) So I am actually happy to go and have him take a look, as most of the docs there don't and typically the nurses do the scans. He makes me feel so taken care of! I also asked about 3 or 5 day transfer since I have always had 3 days, I was assuming that would be again. They said it's possible he will want to do a 5 day (pushing my ET back, again! to Tuesday next week) I'm going to ask him today what he thinks. It actually will work out better work wise I think so whatever. I've surrenderred to the crazy schedule! I actually had a great day today! Even when a patient asked me if I was pregnant, I had to laugh and say "I'm working on that! Wearing my stretchy scrub top today since I'm a bit bloated. I better get preggo so I can say "yes, there's a reason for this belly"! lol!
I'm going to catch up on the other threads now, chat with you all later!!! 

ttcne, are you off work now? How are you doing?


----------



## MrsJPC

Thanks to all, for your lovely messages. I still can't believe it. The cramps seem to be calming down, which also worries me. everything worries me!

PSP - It is amazing how a nice nurse can make a difference - I hope it all works for you. Fingers crossed for Friday!

Any news Adanma?

Good luck to all. I don't think the waiting ever goes away. I should be thrilled to be where I am, instead am counting down the hours until my scan!

x x x


----------



## andsowelaugh

Congrats MrsJPC!

Adanma - I'll be thinking about you all day tomorrow. I hope your ET goes well.

AFM, I had my ET yesterday. Both babies survived the thaw and looked great! My RE wouldn't tell me their grades, but he did give me a picture of them. I can't stop staring at it. I was afraid of twins this time around, but the fear is gone. I'm just praying they both stick.

So today I am 1dp5dt and am already wanting to POAS. I think I'm going to wait at least until Saturday, if I can stand it.


----------



## Adanma

congrats andsowelaugh! I have my POAS days marked on my calendar. lol. Otherwise I'd be at it constantly!

I don't thnk they are agoing to update me about the embryos unless they all die or something and I don't have to come in tomorrow. Still just praying and trying to stay busy so I don't make myself crazy waiting

Adanma


----------



## AmorBebe

MrsJPC- Congratulations!! :happydance:

Adanma- I'm excited for you tomorrow!! :hugs:

Ttcne & Quaver- How are you two doing? I've been thinking about you both. :hugs:

andsowelaugh- Congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance:

AFM- (copied from May anyone? thread) I had BW & an US yesterday, hoping to trigger today, but they said they wanted me to continue the meds for a day & let the follies get bigger, so they had me come back this morning. I had more BW & yet another US. The US technician said that it looks like my follicles (I think there were over 10, which is welcome!) are ready, but they want to see what my BW looks like. I'm just waiting for that phone call. I'm hoping that I don't have to continue my meds, as I only have one more dose of the Gonal-F. I hate to order a bunch more. I've already got about $2,000 worth of extra Menopur in the fridge. So, they drew a circle on my hiney for lucky DH to do the trigger tonight, if the docs give me the go ahead, which means an ER for Thursday. I'm starting to get nervous about the ER and likelihood of this working. My positive attitude seems to be dwindling. It must be the hormones. 

I hope all of you ladies are doing well & staying strong...as difficult as that can be!! :hugs: for all of you!!


----------



## Adanma

amor it's hard to stay positive during this process when we don't have control over whether it works or not! All you can do is try, put faith in God if you believe, and plug along! Fx for you that all goes well. I know the $$$ part only adds to the stress!

Adanma


----------



## Megg33k

Hope you don't have to keep stimming, Amore! :hugs:

AFM... My day kind of just keeps getting worse. It worries me for tonight. :( 

I woke up to voicemail from the finance lady at my clinic reminding me I needed to pay off my account... even though I was very clear in telling her that the funds were being released today and I'd be in to pay as soon as I could be once they were released. I suppose she thought I might forget that I owed them nearly $3000? She called before 8:45am... Was I meant to sit outside my bank waiting for them to open so that I could pay her at the very earliest possible moment? I left her a voicemail explaining that my funds were released about an hour (at 9am) earlier and I'd only been awake for 10 minutes, so I hadn't gotten there yet but would before the end of the day.

I go in to pay and get to see the pregnant receptionist (who I couldn't stand for reasons that aren't related to her being pregnant... that's just icing on the cake)... She takes my debit card as we joke around a little this and that, and I say something about how it makes me a little sick to give away so much money when I have nothing to show for it. She responds with, "Aw... Well, you're receipt's printing... You'll have THAT to show for it." I was literally gobsmacked! I had no idea WTF I was supposed to say to her. I made some snide remark about framing it and left somewhere between fuming and devastated. I was so angry at first... but I got in the car and couldn't stop crying. It was absolutely the MOST insensitive thing anyone has ever said to me. :cry: Someone in the company will be hearing about it when the time is right... You'll understand after my next paragraph why the now isn't "the right time."

So, I'm just starting to tame down the crying and I miss a call from the clinic (where I just left). My first thought is that she came up with an even better dig at me and decided to call me and tell me. But, no. It was my coordinator in her very best "bad news" voice. She was asking if I had my meds yet. I said I didn't, but I would on Thur. Long story short, there's a NATIONAL shortage of Lupron/Leuprolide Acetate and my pharmacy wasn't going to be sending it to me. They told me that "someone would have called me in the next day or two"... even though the meds ship tomorrow and would be here in 2 days! I put the rest of the order on hold and proceed to call every pharmacy from here to about 300 mi south of here. No one has a single effing vial of it! :hissy: So, I eventually get a call back from the clinic saying that they found 1 pharmacy in Massachusetts who has it in stock, but they're demanding that they be allowed to fill the entire medication order for everyone in the June cycle or they won't fill anything for us. So, my entire order (along with all the other women cycling in June) is being sent to this other pharmacy... which isn't the "preferred pharmacy" of my insurance company. I have no idea what that will mean for my co-pays... but I definitely can't pay retail/out-of-pocket for my meds. I was expecting a $150 co-pay... but I worry now that my insurance is going to refuse to cover as much (if any) of the cost. And, I won't know until the pharmacy calls me. I can't call them, because I don't know who they are and don't even know if the order has been sent in yet... They obviously can't run it until they have the order and my insurance info. So, I'm stuck waiting and I'm actually nauseous with nerves from how very badly my day has gone so far!

Sorry... That was a book... I know! :( I'm just so fed up with nothing ever going right when I try to cycle. Its getting harder and harder to believe that the universe isn't trying to tell me that I should just give up.


----------



## Adanma

megg the pharamacy I used guarantees to have it in stock and a two week lupron kit is 125.00 without insurance. fertilitymeds.com. You could try that place for just the lupron maybe and still use your preferred pharmacy for the others? Merry kay told me about the shortage when I was looking and thsi pharmacy still had it so... worth a try?!

Adanma


----------



## psp2011

MrsJPC, how are you feeling? Yes, so many things seem to make a big difference these days! Maybe Im looking into things too much now, but at least Id rather do it in the positive rather than finding the negative! That has to count for something right?:thumbup:

Andsowelaugh, congrats on being PUPO with twins!:baby::baby: I bet you are so excited!:happydance:

Amor, stay up girl! Im right there with you! :thumbup:Its like we are on the same journey! I too had a repeat u/s and bw this morning! Got my huge box of re-ordered menopur and bravelle. Only going to use a few of them as I have to replace the 3 boxes of bravelle I borrowed from the office and then will do one shot of menopur tonight to catch up. :wacko:

Megg, I just sent you a message. Keep your head up!:thumbup: Things will turn around! I had a few crazy times with the medications, one of mine was out of stock until June! I had to call around everywhere and find it!:wacko:

AFM, today was my repeat (its stimming day 12) u/s and bw. This time done by my awesome FS! :thumbup:He checked and said, I see at least 7 good ones that will be ready for ER on Thursday! :happydance:I am so excited! He also said that we will be doing a 5 day transfer (I have done 2 previous 3 day transfers) as it has about 50% better implantation results!:happydance: So happy! I got the official call from the nurse just a bit ago regarding the trigger, which will be tonight at 11pm (will have to have one of my fellow nurses do it at work since I start at 11!) and instructions on when to come in (10:30am on Thursday), NPO after midnight on Wednesday night, and meds to take after etc. FINALLY, I am almost there!:happydance: So excited to actually have a date for ER and ET!! And with princesss good news today, its a sign! I had to laugh too as my patient last night at work asked me if I was pregnant! :blush:I was like, not yet, but working on it! Im wearing my stretchy scrubs as my IVF medications are bloating me up!:haha: Im thinking its a prediction right? Ill check back in with you ladies tonight after I get settled at work, hopefully we will have a calm night and I can chat a bit with you all!:dust:


----------



## andsowelaugh

Megg - I could beat that receptionist for you! She needs to be fired. A woman THAT insensitive has no business working there. I'm still in shock, that she would dare something like that to someone. Good luck finding the lupron.


----------



## Quaver

*Meg*, hope your insurance company will approve, tell them it's all out of stock everywhere.

It must mean there's tons of us doing IVF now:haha:


AmorBebe said:


> Ttcne & Quaver- How are you two doing? I've been thinking about you both. :hugs:

I'm not doing anything:nope: DH wants to try traditional Chinese Medicine, so we are going for that even though I don't really believe in them:haha:
DH still thinks we can do it naturally:blush:


psp2011 said:


> I see at least 7 good ones that will be ready for ER on Thursday! :happydance:I am so excited! He also said that we will be doing a 5 day transfer (I have done 2 previous 3 day transfers) as it has about 50% better implantation results!:happydance:

Yay! :yipee:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls!!! :hugs:



Adanma said:


> megg the pharamacy I used guarantees to have it in stock and a two week lupron kit is 125.00 without insurance. fertilitymeds.com. You could try that place for just the lupron maybe and still use your preferred pharmacy for the others? Merry kay told me about the shortage when I was looking and thsi pharmacy still had it so... worth a try?!
> 
> Adanma

Ooh! They DO accept insurance too. I passed it along to LuAnn... Maybe she can use them for us if my insurance has a fit about the new pharmacy.


----------



## Ttcne

Andsowelaugh- what great news! Hope you can hold out on the POAS

Megg-Seriously I don't know where they find some of the people who work at fertility clinics! I had one ask me when I had a bad lab elsewhere "so is this an FYI or do you want Dr. 'X' to adress it?" No I just called you for fun. Blah. I just try to remember that they can't possibly know they are being insensitive. 

AmorBebe- I am here and doing fabulously well! I am keeping myself busy with house projects. I go to the FS on Friday to discuss what we will do differently next time. I have an appointment for a second opinion but it is not until next month. 

PSP- I am so excited for you! 5 day transfers seem like they may be the way to go for implantation. Just a couple more days until ER. Oh and your FS seems super. Where can I get me a good FS? Cause I think I have seen mine only once since I signed up with her. 

I am on a leave from work and it is glorious. I am not sure I can ever go back to nights. I am kinda sorta looking around for a PRN or very limited part-time position in the mean time while i'm off. I'm finishing up my BSN right now and taking full time hours over the summer so I have no doubt that I will be kept busy. I am also refinishing a craig's list dresser and doing tons of gardening. I know at some point I will have to go back to reality but in the mean time this is awesome! Can't wait to hear about Thursday! Keep us posted.


----------



## littlemouse

Meg I'm just speechless about your clinic, you really must register a complaint about her. I am increasingly of the opinion that the way you are dealt with by everyone makes ALL the difference to all this, no matter what the facts/ science says. I just don't get what makes people so insensitive but unfortunately there seem to be many such people around!

DH and I have started keeping an imaginary wall where we stick all the stupid comments that people make to us. The intention was to mentally put them there as a way of purging them and so that we can laugh between ourselves at them - eventually once I've stopped crying that is!

Adanma I'm thinking of you today, really good luck!!! Let us know how it goes of course :)

Ttcne you sound so happy and relaxed. Let's all give up our jobs please! Enjoy and make the most of this time. Good timing to get summrtime off too!

Hope everyone else is doing okay. 

Hug
X


----------



## Megg33k

I think I'm going to block out everything that everyone says to me for the rest of my treatment and hope more than anything that this cycle leads to my baby so I never have to see any of them again!


----------



## MrsJPC

Megg - I am gob smacked - what a complete cow. I have a job for you when you are very heavily pregnant with your feet up - Write the head of the clinic a letter of complaint! Don't do it now. Doesn't do to think about all that now. Honestly though who the hell do these people think they are, and they work in a fertility clinic??

Totally agree with littlemouse ignore all the stupid comments and quite frankly rubbish 'advice' I have had enough fertility advice to last me a lifetime. 

PSP very excited for you - good luck for Thursday and for a five day transfer. I was gutted when I had a three day one - but then look at me now! 

15 days until my scan.... ekk keep thinking AF will come any minute. 

x x x


----------



## andsowelaugh

Adanma - just thinking about you this morning. I hope all is going well. :hugs:

MrsJPC--- Congrats!! :happydance:

AFM, I am 2dp5dt and feel nothing. I was crampy day of transfer and yesterday which I felt like that was a positive sign. My doctor wants me to stay on bedrest through today, but I have to go see my oncologist to get the results from the CT scan I had before the transfer. Plus I need to get my port flushed, which I'm freaked out about. I know it's only saline, but I don't want anything to go in my body right now. I guess it's my own little crazy. The cancer can't be back. The doctor knew I was having the transfer Monday, he would've called and told me to hold off if it was back right?

I can't do this. It's all too much. I need answers now! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## andsowelaugh

Back from the onc and everything is fine. He is wanting to coordinate with my OB to get the port taken out. My breasts have gotten heavy from all the estrogen and it is pulling it out of place. The scar from the original incision is now huge

So the nurse took my temp and it was 99.2 (f), is it elevated due to the PIO? My blood pressure was low (for me). It was 106/72. I'm usually around 120/85. I feel a little light-headed, could it be my blood pressure is just off?

Sorry, just obsessing.


----------



## MrsJPC

andsowelaugh said:


> Back from the onc and everything is fine. He is wanting to coordinate with my OB to get the port taken out. My breasts have gotten heavy from all the estrogen and it is pulling it out of place. The scar from the original incision is now huge
> 
> So the nurse took my temp and it was 99.2 (f), is it elevated due to the PIO? My blood pressure was low (for me). It was 106/72. I'm usually around 120/85. I feel a little light-headed, could it be my blood pressure is just off?
> 
> Sorry, just obsessing.

Don't say sorry - you have had a tough time! 

As for feeling nothing - I felt exactly the same. Keep your chin up honey x x x


----------



## AmorBebe

Megg- I absolutely can not believe you had to go through all of that. I'm so sorry!! Ugh!! :hugs:

psp2011- Are you ready for tomorrow?? How are you feeling emotionally? :flower:

Quaver- You and your DH are in my thoughts. It's such an emotional roller-coaster. What does the Traditional Chinese Medicine entail? Hopefully you two will be find the right process for you both. :flower:

Ttcne- I'm so happy to hear you're doing well! Keep us posted on what you hear Friday. I've got everything crossed for you!! :hugs:

andsowelaugh- Don't apologize for doing what you're supposed to do on these threads!! We're here for you & you're such a trooper for all you've been going through. :flower:

AFM- I triggered last night & have my ER at 7:30 in the morning tomorrow. I'm feeling excited, but scared at the same time. Like everyone else on this journey...I just hope it works.


:hugs: to everyone!!


----------



## Quaver

AmorBebe said:


> What does the Traditional Chinese Medicine entail?

I don't know:shrug: Drinking some disgusting tea?


> AFM- I triggered last night & have my ER at 7:30 in the morning tomorrow. I'm feeling excited, but scared at the same time. Like everyone else on this journey...I just hope it works.

Exciting times!:happydance:


----------



## Adanma

good luck tomorrow amor.

I am still tired from the valium. I had an interesting transfer experience today. When I got there Brian informed me that they had chosen one of two excellent blasts and gave me a picture. He told me they had frozen the other excellent one and were watching some in the lab to see i they would mak eit to freeze. I was shocked that it had ot been discussed with me as per the paperwork I signed. It states that it will be discussed at the time of transfer . So I expressed my anger about that and he said he would have Dr Horowitz come in and tlk to me aboutit but that he is usually pretty firm and goes by the guidlines. He explained how they decide andI explained why I wanted two and I cried like a baby and he said they would put back one of the others in the medium too so I got my two! I have a lvely picture of my one they ahd initially chosen and a picture of the embies in my uterus! So delighted to be PUPO finally!!!!!!! I told luann I wuld be caling the lab anyway after my beta andfinding out and she tsk tsked me hahahaa whatever it's my labwork I have a right to know. Anyway I'll post pictures once I'm allowed to use my computer tomorrow. I'm on my mom's laptop rightnow.

Adanma


----------



## psp2011

Hi all! OMG see what happens when I have a busy night at work and cant pop on! I have so much catching up to do!! :wacko:Not too much time to chat as Im so tired Im ready to go to bed and DH is already in there!:sleep:

Quaver, I hope the chinease thing works for you. Does it involve acupuncture? Seems like the ones whove tried it have really liked it! Good luck!

Ttcne, I wish you could come here and see my FS!! Sounds like a good plan to take your time and look around for a better work situation. It will be nice when I am able to get to that point! Relax and enjoy your time off. I have a feeling it is going to do wonders for you!:thumbup:

MrsJPC, I had a 3 day the first time and it was successful, second time as well, but unsuccessful, so not a big deal either way. It did actually end up working out better for me at work, but the waiting is going to be tough. Should be used to that by now I know! I am actually really pleased with the prospect of a 5 day. I see a lot of you ladies from overseas and it seems like thats whats done mostly for some reason. My FS thinks it will be better for me and I totally trust him so I hope hes right! :thumbup:I bet you are going crazy for you scan. You know the drill though, keep busy, blah, blah, blah!:winkwink:

Andsowelaugh, so glad your appt went well. I wouldnt worry too much about the vitals, could be your body is just a bit out of sorts due to the transfer. Perhaps its getting on with implantation! :happydance:You might feel lightheaded with a lower pressure, but thats not all that low anyway. If I were you, Id totally be obsessing right now! And I will be there next week! :wacko:Maybe take your temp later and see how it is. An increase in fluids should help your pressure too some. You shouldnt really expect to feel anything different at this early stage anyway. Hope you are feeling okay!:flower:

Amor, Im doing so good actually! I dont know why, I just feel really happy right now!:happydance: I think everything is going in the right direction. I feel 10 times better than I did last cycle. Im not even emotional really, though that will probably change.:wacko: I just feel like I am doing everything I can and leaving it all on the table. No regrets!!:nope:

Adanma, glad your transfer went well and you got the 2 that you wanted! Congrats on being PUPO!:happydance:

AFM, I had my fellow nurse at work do my trigger at exactly 11pm as instructed. I am also NPO after midnight tonight. I was so hungry yesterday and today, and thinking about no food/drink tonight later, I ate a bit too much at dinner and now I have a tummy ache! :sick:Oops! Anyway, I am to be at the office at 10:30am for 11am ER. Afterwards they are going to give me medication instructions etc. Ill let you know how it goes!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck on ER! :)

Congrats on getting your 2, Adanma! I can't believe they didn't ask. That's not how mine went at all!!! I'm shocked! Hoping you'll be dropping the UPO soon though!


----------



## littlemouse

Yay Adanma well done!! Hope you are feeling okay. You are Pupo!!!

XX


----------



## MiBebe

Adanma, I would have been upset too but I'm glad it all worked out in the end. I'm going to make sure my doctor understands I want 2 put in, not 1. 
Congrats on you being PUPO!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you. I pray our Feb babies are healthy, smart and blessed! 

My IVF should be sometime next week. 



Adanma said:


> good luck tomorrow amor.
> 
> I am still tired from the valium. I had an interesting transfer experience today. When I got there Brian informed me that they had chosen one of two excellent blasts and gave me a picture. He told me they had frozen the other excellent one and were watching some in the lab to see i they would mak eit to freeze. I was shocked that it had ot been discussed with me as per the paperwork I signed. It states that it will be discussed at the time of transfer . So I expressed my anger about that and he said he would have Dr Horowitz come in and tlk to me aboutit but that he is usually pretty firm and goes by the guidlines. He explained how they decide andI explained why I wanted two and I cried like a baby and he said they would put back one of the others in the medium too so I got my two! I have a lvely picture of my one they ahd initially chosen and a picture of the embies in my uterus! So delighted to be PUPO finally!!!!!!! I told luann I wuld be caling the lab anyway after my beta andfinding out and she tsk tsked me hahahaa whatever it's my labwork I have a right to know. Anyway I'll post pictures once I'm allowed to use my computer tomorrow. I'm on my mom's laptop rightnow.
> 
> Adanma


----------



## Quaver

Glad you got your 2 embies Adanma. PUPO with twins!:happydance:


----------



## Adanma

wow I just reread my post... I really WAS still high eh? lol!! Thinking of amor today and crossing fingers. Mibebe good luck next week

I love disgusting tea! I was told I couldn't drink my fav tea during cycle since it is a detox tea. I still drank my blueberry green tea though!

Yeah I think the fact that I brought up what it states in the paperwork about a discussion before transfer may have helped sway the decision... I'm still a bit peeved that I didn't get the two best ones because they took it upon themselves to freeze the other one, but I have put my faith in God that what was supposed to happen happened and I'm okay with it.

Adanma


----------



## littlemouse

Adanma I think that's a really good attitude; it's done now and no changing it, just think about your lovely 2 and send them all your energy!

X


----------



## andsowelaugh

PSP - thinking about you today, hope your retrieval went well!

Adanma - so glad you fought for yourself and your babies and they put 2 back. Congrats on being PUPO with Twins!! 

ASF, my temp is now running at 100.0. Could that just be the PIO?


----------



## Kaylakin

Adanma,
Congrats on being PUPO! I can't believe they didn't tell you/ask you about how many they were putting back! I'm def going to make sure that I ask my doc this way ahead of time just in case the same happens to me. How much time off work are you taking?


----------



## Kaylakin

psp,
Good luck today!! Hope all is going well!


----------



## Kaylakin

Megg33k said:


> I think I'm going to block out everything that everyone says to me for the rest of my treatment and hope more than anything that this cycle leads to my baby so I never have to see any of them again!

Good plan. People really don't think do they? Even if you've never been in a situation yourself, how about a little bit of empathy? You should def write a letter when you have the time down the road. 
They are pretty good at my office and never say anything messed up. They even had someone come back and visit the receptionists with their baby, and the receptionists had them come back behind the door out of the line of sight from the waiting room. I thought that was thoughtful. However, I didn't mind because I was thinking that it was nice seeing a success story and that hopefully that would be me...

Anyway...one more week and you start right??


----------



## Kaylakin

Anyone done the antagonist protocol for IVF? This is the one I'll be doing. I don't believe it involves down regulation at all. I just am on BCPs for now. Four days after stopping the pills, I begin stims with Follistim and Menopur, then I introduce Ganirelix a few days after starting stims. I have read that this is for poor responders, but I respond really well to just a little bit of Follistim -- so I'm confused as to why I am on this protocol. I will ask when I go in for my informational meeting/class. I have also read that there is less risk of OHSS with this? Not sure how accurate all of this information is, however...


----------



## psp2011

Thanks for all the well wishes first off!:flower:

Andsowelaugh, have you tried taking some Tylenol? Might wipe it out. Tell me, what again is PIO?

Kaylakin, Thats a similar protocol as I was on this time. I was on BC for about 3 weeks to bring dates in line for my FS. Then a few days before my last pill I did a Lupron shot to totally shut my system down. (Maybe this is considered the downregging part?) Then I had to wait for a period to start so I could start stimming. I was stimming (Menopur and Bravelle) for around 12 days and towards the end my LH was rising a bit so they added Ganirelix (to prevent ovulation) for the last few days which worked like a charm and my numbers when back down.:thumbup: I did my trigger (HCG) on Tuesday and had ER today!:happydance: Last cycle I was on Menopur only and different dose. I got more eggs last time but I was super sore and I think this time they will be nicer! Sometimes Im not sure why they pic the protocol they do. A lot has to do with the FS as I have a different one this time and he prefers different meds than the other.:hugs:

AFM, I had my ER today and they got 8 eggs! :happydance:Not too shabby with my one lone ovary!:thumbup: Last time they got 16 but like I said, I had a lot of pains and even a gusher of bleeding last time so I think this is much better! Quality over quantity!:thumbup: I have very very minimal cramping right now. Its always funny when you go into the OR and they start giving you sedation. One minute youre talking, the next minute you are waking up in recovery!:blush: I have to tell you a funny story about last time, I was reminded today when they brought me in. So I had to have a BM when they took me to the bathroom right before, right. So I go and Im all trying to hurry cuz they are waiting for me so I rush and come out. Well as soon as they have me lay down, I realize I didnt quite finish and had to go again! So I had to stop everything and tell them, which was super embarrassing! :blush:But I was afraid they would put me out and then I would have the BM right then and there! :dohh:So they walk me back to the bathroom and the nurse has to watch me (nice!) because they had already given me some sedation! Crazy! :wacko:Well at least that didnt happen this time! I didnt even have any bleeding after! We went right out to lunch and I have been feeling fine, just really tired. The FS is suppose to call tomorrow with fertilization results, I cant wait! :happydance:Oh and I was started on Augmentin (antibiotic) and progesterone in oil shots today. I add some more meds on Sunday as well. 
I have to tell you too that my son came in my room tonight when I was lying down and said he and DH saw a mommy frog carrying a baby frog on her back in the yard! Is that a sign or what???:happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well tonight!!:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

psp2011 said:


> the nurse has to watch me (nice!) because they had already given me some sedation! Crazy! :wacko:

Shocking!:shock:
Yay for 8 eggies:happydance: and I know the frog is a sign:thumbup:


Kaylakin said:
 

> Anyone done the antagonist protocol for IVF?

I went on short protocol (aka antagonist). It's because I'm older.
I had mild OHSS, but no need to get the fluid drained or anything.


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes first off!:flower:
> 
> Andsowelaugh, have you tried taking some Tylenol? Might wipe it out. Tell me, what again is PIO?
> 
> Kaylakin, Thats a similar protocol as I was on this time. I was on BC for about 3 weeks to bring dates in line for my FS. Then a few days before my last pill I did a Lupron shot to totally shut my system down. (Maybe this is considered the downregging part?) Then I had to wait for a period to start so I could start stimming. I was stimming (Menopur and Bravelle) for around 12 days and towards the end my LH was rising a bit so they added Ganirelix (to prevent ovulation) for the last few days which worked like a charm and my numbers when back down.:thumbup: I did my trigger (HCG) on Tuesday and had ER today!:happydance: Last cycle I was on Menopur only and different dose. I got more eggs last time but I was super sore and I think this time they will be nicer! Sometimes Im not sure why they pic the protocol they do. A lot has to do with the FS as I have a different one this time and he prefers different meds than the other.:hugs:
> 
> AFM, I had my ER today and they got 8 eggs! :happydance:Not too shabby with my one lone ovary!:thumbup: Last time they got 16 but like I said, I had a lot of pains and even a gusher of bleeding last time so I think this is much better! Quality over quantity!:thumbup: I have very very minimal cramping right now. Its always funny when you go into the OR and they start giving you sedation. One minute youre talking, the next minute you are waking up in recovery!:blush: I have to tell you a funny story about last time, I was reminded today when they brought me in. So I had to have a BM when they took me to the bathroom right before, right. So I go and Im all trying to hurry cuz they are waiting for me so I rush and come out. Well as soon as they have me lay down, I realize I didnt quite finish and had to go again! So I had to stop everything and tell them, which was super embarrassing! :blush:But I was afraid they would put me out and then I would have the BM right then and there! :dohh:So they walk me back to the bathroom and the nurse has to watch me (nice!) because they had already given me some sedation! Crazy! :wacko:Well at least that didnt happen this time! I didnt even have any bleeding after! We went right out to lunch and I have been feeling fine, just really tired. The FS is suppose to call tomorrow with fertilization results, I cant wait! :happydance:Oh and I was started on Augmentin (antibiotic) and progesterone in oil shots today. I add some more meds on Sunday as well.
> I have to tell you too that my son came in my room tonight when I was lying down and said he and DH saw a mommy frog carrying a baby frog on her back in the yard! Is that a sign or what???:happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well tonight!!:hugs:

Yay! I am so happy for you. 8 is great! That story about the sedated BM had to come from a nurse! Love it. Let us all know when you hear about the fertilization results. Yay again! 


I had a job interview today and it went really well. It's for a peds office, very limited part-time and the nurse manager and office supervisor were both very nice. It would be a perfect fit as it is evening and I would not have to care for newborns and pregnant women specifically. Keeping my fingers crossed. Oh and we have our FS appt tomorrow. I am less angry now so we'll see how it goes. Then we are off to Colorado for the weekend. I will try to post what she has to say about the whole bleeding cramping the entire tww the last time. 


So excited for you!:happydance:


----------



## littlemouse

Ttcne that sounds positive about the job, and good luck with the FS appt let us know what they say. 

Kaylakin I think the short protocol is used for both those expected to be poor responders *and* very good responders i.e. those with a risk of OHSS. God knows how they work it out.. 

Based on my first FSH test they were lining me up for short protocol as they thought FSH was high indicating a problem with ovarian reserve. Then once I had the AMH test and baseline scan, they said the FSH must have been an anomaly as everything else indicated fine reserve and so they switched me to long protocol instead. 

Basically I think there are many different ways they can do it. I seem to be on quite a small number of drugs (from today, just one each for the DR + Stimming) whereas other people are on lots of different things at once. I hope that's not because I'm on some kind of no frills state-funded treatment but just about the clinician's own preferences and the fact that we are all unique :)

X


----------



## Adanma

yay psp!

I didn't know PIO raised your temp. Good to know. Well i guess it would since that's why your temp goes up after O right? My clinic said call them with anything 101 and over so maybe make sure with them that it's ok.

kay: I am a SAHM so I just have been taking it easy kind of. I had to go to indianapolis yesterday for immigration stuff, but I was sitting mostly! So much for bedrest...

In other news, I was bad and POAS since my trigger was already out and I got a positive already!! 2dp5dt!! I'm going to keep my eye on it the next few days and try not to freak out!

Adanma


----------



## AmorBebe

Hi all! Just a quick update & I'll do my personal messages later on. I had my ER yesterday & they were able to get 8 eggs! I'm happy with that number, since they originally said I had 7 follicles and they were hoping to just retrieve 5 or 6 yesterday. I'll be receiving a fertilization report later today. I'll catch up later, just thought I'd give a quick update!!

Hope you all are doing well! :flower:


----------



## Quaver

AmorBebe said:


> Hi all! Just a quick update & I'll do my personal messages later on. I had my ER yesterday & they were able to get 8 eggs!

That's great!:happydance:


Adanma said:


> I got a positive already!! 2dp5dt!! I'm going to keep my eye on it the next few days and try not to freak out!

Could it be:yipee: ?


----------



## psp2011

AmorBebe said:


> Hi all! Just a quick update & I'll do my personal messages later on. I had my ER yesterday & they were able to get 8 eggs! I'm happy with that number, since they originally said I had 7 follicles and they were hoping to just retrieve 5 or 6 yesterday. I'll be receiving a fertilization report later today. I'll catch up later, just thought I'd give a quick update!!
> 
> Hope you all are doing well! :flower:

Amor, yay!!:happydance: I was wondering how you were doing! So weird that they thought I had 7 follicles too, even when the FS came in after ER, he said, "we got 7", and the nurses had to correct him and say, "no it was 8!" I don't care though, 7, 8, it's all good! Can't wait to hear our reports today! Bet we have the same!!!:hugs:


----------



## Adanma

yay amor!! Keep us posted!


----------



## AmorBebe

psp2011- I've been thinking about you all day!! What'd they say?? :flower:

Adanma- I'm so glad you got 2! But, I really can't believe they didn't discuss more with you prior to making big decisions. Well, PUPO with 2 anyways, right! :flower:

Ttcne- I'm glad your interview went well! I hope you get the job! :flower:

Kaylakin- I took Cetrotide for an antagonist. I started it day 6 & took it for 7 days. I had some little side effects from it, but it wasn't too bad. 

AFM- My clinic called today & they did ICSI on 7 out of the 8 retrieved eggs & all 7 fertilized. I'm glad the numbers are higher than originally anticipated. I hope that's a testament to how the whole process is going to be. I'll hear again tomorrow how they're doing & will know if they're going to have me do a 3 or a 5 day transfer. I'm happy, but oh so scared.

Hope everyone else is doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## Kaylakin

littlemouse said:


> Ttcne that sounds positive about the job, and good luck with the FS appt let us know what they say.
> 
> Kaylakin I think the short protocol is used for both those expected to be poor responders *and* very good responders i.e. those with a risk of OHSS. God knows how they work it out..
> 
> Based on my first FSH test they were lining me up for short protocol as they thought FSH was high indicating a problem with ovarian reserve. Then once I had the AMH test and baseline scan, they said the FSH must have been an anomaly as everything else indicated fine reserve and so they switched me to long protocol instead.
> 
> Basically I think there are many different ways they can do it. I seem to be on quite a small number of drugs (from today, just one each for the DR + Stimming) whereas other people are on lots of different things at once. I hope that's not because I'm on some kind of no frills state-funded treatment but just about the clinician's own preferences and the fact that we are all unique :)
> 
> X

Thanks for the info. I have also heard that they can prevent OHSS more with the antagonist one. Not sure why. I'm so confused. I will ask at my appointment where I learn all about my protocol and everything. I'm so tired of just taking the BCP already. I want to get started ... :-( That is great that you just have the DR and stimming drug -- makes it easier to keep track of and manage. I think you're right..it just comes down to the clinician's preference..


----------



## Kaylakin

littlemouse said:


> Ttcne that sounds positive about the job, and good luck with the FS appt let us know what they say.
> 
> Kaylakin I think the short protocol is used for both those expected to be poor responders *and* very good responders i.e. those with a risk of OHSS. God knows how they work it out..
> 
> Based on my first FSH test they were lining me up for short protocol as they thought FSH was high indicating a problem with ovarian reserve. Then once I had the AMH test and baseline scan, they said the FSH must have been an anomaly as everything else indicated fine reserve and so they switched me to long protocol instead.
> 
> Basically I think there are many different ways they can do it. I seem to be on quite a small number of drugs (from today, just one each for the DR + Stimming) whereas other people are on lots of different things at once. I hope that's not because I'm on some kind of no frills state-funded treatment but just about the clinician's own preferences and the fact that we are all unique :)
> 
> X




AmorBebe said:


> psp2011- I've been thinking about you all day!! What'd they say?? :flower:
> 
> Adanma- I'm so glad you got 2! But, I really can't believe they didn't discuss more with you prior to making big decisions. Well, PUPO with 2 anyways, right! :flower:
> 
> Ttcne- I'm glad your interview went well! I hope you get the job! :flower:
> 
> Kaylakin- I took Cetrotide for an antagonist. I started it day 6 & took it for 7 days. I had some little side effects from it, but it wasn't too bad.
> 
> AFM- My clinic called today & they did ICSI on 7 out of the 8 retrieved eggs & all 7 fertilized. I'm glad the numbers are higher than originally anticipated.  I hope that's a testament to how the whole process is going to be. I'll hear again tomorrow how they're doing & will know if they're going to have me do a 3 or a 5 day transfer. I'm happy, but oh so scared.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!! :hugs:

Congrats on 7 fertilized..that's great news!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kaylakin

psp - best of luck the next few days...so exciting to be so close to your transfer date...great news about the ER!


----------



## psp2011

Just a quick update, will try to get on at work tonight! They finally called and 5 of the 7 that were mature fertilized! I'm happy with that! Still on track for tues transfer so I'm hoping for 3 but would be happy with one strong one!

Amor, wow, u did great with 7! Got me beat! Lol! I wish mine would update me sooner but won't call again until Monday!


----------



## AmorBebe

psp2011 said:


> Just a quick update, will try to get on at work tonight! They finally called and 5 of the 7 that were mature fertilized! I'm happy with that! Still on track for tues transfer so I'm hoping for 3 but would be happy with one strong one!
> 
> Amor, wow, u did great with 7! Got me beat! Lol! I wish mine would update me sooner but won't call again until Monday!

Woo Hoo!! 5 is great!! :hugs: I didn't think they were going to call tomorrow at all, according to my calendar, but the nurse said she wanted me to know about a day 3 transfer the day before if that's going to happen. We're getting closer!! :flower:


----------



## psp2011

Amor, keep us posted on what they tell you later today!:hugs:


----------



## Adanma

thinking of you amor


----------



## andsowelaugh

I couldn't stand it any longer. I POAS this morning and it was positive. I am 5dp5dt and I got a :BFP: :happydance:

Wishing Amor and PSP good luck with your transfers!! :hugs:


----------



## littlemouse

Yay andso!! Not Pupo any more, just P and BFP!! Hooray hooray. There are a lot of people POAS early at the moment it seems and getting a good result :)

Amor and PSP how are you doing? All good numbers sounding good for your ET.. is it Monday they both happen? 

Sorry if I got that wrong, I have lost count a bit with everyone it is so busy on this forum at the moment - so much activity!! Hopefully you will be following everyone else with their BFPs before too long. 

X


----------



## psp2011

andsowelaugh, congrats!! So happy for you!!!

Amor, any news yet?

littlemouse, my ET is suppose to be on Tues (5 day transfer) so hopefully I will get some good info on Monday on how the embies faired over the weekend!


----------



## LizzB

Morning Ladies,

OMG BFP!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## psp2011

woot woot! I saw that girl! congrats!! so happy! Another one to add from the May girls!!


----------



## Adanma

congrats andso!!

so I poas again this morning and the 2nd line is much fainter than the past two days. I'm hoping it was a not as sensitive test, but I'm beginning to worry. Will test again tomorrow am and then my beta is on tuesday so... fx

Adanma


----------



## MiBebe

LizzB said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> OMG BFP!!!!!!
> 
> xxxx

Us May girls are on a roll! Woot woot! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AmorBebe

andsowelaugh- Woo Hoo!!!! :happydance:

Adanma- I'm sure everything's fine!! Fingers x'd for Tuesday!! :flower:

LizzB- Congratulations!! :happydance:

AFM- I got a call from my clinic today & they're going to do a 5-day transfer on Tuesday. The nurse said all 7 embryos are still hanging in there, so I'm hoping there will be some to freeze. We'll see what happens. Feeling nervous & scared, but also a bit excited. 

Hope everyone is doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> Just a quick update, will try to get on at work tonight! They finally called and 5 of the 7 that were mature fertilized! I'm happy with that! Still on track for tues transfer so I'm hoping for 3 but would be happy with one strong one!
> 
> Amor, wow, u did great with 7! Got me beat! Lol! I wish mine would update me sooner but won't call again until Monday!

Yay for 5! That is wonderful news especially with the higher 5 day implant rate. Your cruising right along!



> I couldn't stand it any longer. I POAS this morning and it was positive. I am 5dp5dt and I got a :BFP:
> 
> Wishing Amor and PSP good luck with your transfers!!

Congrats!


----------



## psp2011

Adanma, I'm sure you are fine! Remember it's still very early, goodluck for tues!:hugs:

Amor, I've been wondering how you are doing! I'm glad your embies are doing so well! :thumbup:I hope mine are too! I haven't gotten an update :nope:so I'm anxiously awaiting the call later today!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Watching and cheering you all on! Congrats to the new BFP's!


----------



## dreamofabean

Congratulations to all you bfp girls!!! So exciting seeing them all! Gives us all hope xx


----------



## andsowelaugh

Adanma said:


> congrats andso!!
> 
> so I poas again this morning and the 2nd line is much fainter than the past two days. I'm hoping it was a not as sensitive test, but I'm beginning to worry. Will test again tomorrow am and then my beta is on tuesday so... fx
> 
> Adanma

I've been POAS everyday trying to watch if the lines are getting darker. I don't have my first beta until the 31st. I'll be crazy by then. One of tests I took the result was lighter but the control line was lighter too. I will be thinking about you. I hope all goes well tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## pris

dreamofabean said:


> Congratulations to all you bfp girls!!! So exciting seeing them all! Gives us all hope xx

Congrats to all bfp gals! :) hope I can be like you all soon...


----------



## andsowelaugh

So, Adanma, I used one of the internet cheapies this morning to see what it would do, and it didn't come up as positive at all. So now I'm a nervous wreck. After 3 positives and now a negative? I don't know if it's since I changed brands or is it only a chemical pregnancy. My clinic won't test until 14 dpt, I'm guessing to rule out chemical pregnancies. Now I see why.

I think I'm going to see if I can find lab in town that performs blood work with out dr's orders. :cry:


----------



## psp2011

I have to say, you guys are making me nervous about POAS! Probably I shouldn't do any at all, like I didn't do the first 2 IVF times.
Anyway, I have to be to the clinic at 11:15 this morning. They were not able to update me on my embies though. (I'm going through a different office from where they have them and do the procedures so the nurse wasn't sure) But said that "no news is good news", and that didn't make me feel much better! Still, I guess it doesn't matter as long as we have something to work with right? I'll let you know how it goes!
Amor, thinking about you today girl! good luck, post when you come back!


----------



## Megg33k

I didn't POAS on cycle #1 and it was positive. I did POAS on cycle #2 and it was negative. I think I might be going back to not POAS'ing... Skewed logic tells me that it won't work if I POAS!


----------



## AmorBebe

Hi everyone!! I hope you are all doing well!! :flower:

(Copied from May Anyone? thread)

I had my transfer this morning. After much thought, meeting with an embryologist and my FS, they transferred 2. Out of the 7 that fertilized, 3 didn't make it, they transferred the best 2 and the last 2 may or may not be frozen tomorrow. They will call and tell me if they matured enough over night. I'm not feeling as excited as I would have hoped. I just feel scared. I just can't stand the thought of more bad news. I'm hopeful, though and looking forward to hearing what my beta is on the June 2nd. I have told myself that I can't POAS, so hopefully I'll stick to that. Though my FS didn't say not to.

The process was fascinating & I would have enjoyed it much more had I not had to use the restroom so badly. That was the most uncomfortable part of the process. Man!! But, DH & I got to watch everything on screen, from the embryologist gathering the embryos into the catheter, to the FS transferring them into me. This is the first procedure I've had with DH in the room & I'm glad he was able to see the process. Though he never fails to embarrass me. As we were looking at the embryos on the screen (they were SO tiny) the embryologist put the catheter under the microscope to gather the embryos & DH says, "And a big monster comes and eats them up!" Ugh...maybe it would have been funnier if I didn't have to go to the bathroom so badly. At any rate, the procedure went well.

Good luck to all of you wherever you are in your journey!! :hugs:


----------



## Kaylakin

Amorbebe,
Lmao at your husband's comment. I def would have cracked up LOL. Did the doc find it humorous? I hope so. I'm glad the transfer went well and you had two put back. I would like two as well. Best of luck with the 2WW!


----------



## AmorBebe

Kaylakin- Thanks for the well-wishes! Yeah, the doctor thought it was funny. Like I said...I think I probably would have laughed too, if I were not so uncomfortable! :)


----------



## MiBebe

psp2011 said:


> I have to say, you guys are making me nervous about POAS! Probably I shouldn't do any at all, like I didn't do the first 2 IVF times.
> Anyway, I have to be to the clinic at 11:15 this morning. They were not able to update me on my embies though. (I'm going through a different office from where they have them and do the procedures so the nurse wasn't sure) But said that "no news is good news", and that didn't make me feel much better! Still, I guess it doesn't matter as long as we have something to work with right? I'll let you know how it goes!
> Amor, thinking about you today girl! good luck, post when you come back!

I'm too terrified to do it. I will wait because I don't want a fake positive or a fake negative, either way it'll stink. 
Hopefully I'll read this in 15 days and take my own advice! :wacko::haha:

Oh damn my nurse told me to do the trigger shot. Now I can't remember if she said tonight or tomorrow. But it makes sense to do it tonight at midnight since my egg retrieval is Thursday morning 5/26. Right? Oh damn


----------



## psp2011

Amor, I'm so glad your et went so well!! Get ur rest! Ur DH sounds too funny like mine! Congrats on being pupo with twins!

Mibebe, I triggered on tues for thurs ER so sounds right to me! Goodluck and glad ur levels r back down enough to et!

AFM, my ET was today. They transferred 2 embies, 1 AA ( FS said it was the best u can have!) and 1 AB, (second best) so I'm thrilled with that! All went smooth and I resting with my feet up! Hard not to do stuff like make dinner but I'm holding out! I'm still taking my antibiotics from ER for 1 more day, my methyl prednisolone, and my progesterone in oil shots. They are adding estradiol tomorrow and lovenox and baby aspirin on Friday. BW to b done on Friday too! Sorry about the crazy post, gotta use my phone, my wireless is down rt now! Post more later, hope everyone is good tonight!!!


----------



## MiBebe

PSP2011 good luck!!! Congrats on being PUPO! 
Contacted the FS at 9:00pm to confirm and the doctor on call confirmed that yes I trigger tonight at midnight. 

Amorbebe you only need 2! Keep your chin up and congrats on being PUPO! I will join you guys soon.


----------



## Ttcne

I am so ecstatic for you PSP and Amor! Sounds like everything went according to plan. 

MiBebe-glad you called your doc and now you know for sure when to trigger. 


I am not sure what my opinion is on POAS. I did a couple and it was not a reassuring experience at all. I think next time I am going to stay away from the sticks. 

I'm still trucking along here enjoying my time off work. My husband and I took a little mini vacation this weekend. It was nice to get away. We met with the FS prior to leaving and she was really positive about the next round. She said that she is not into immunology because the cure (IVIG) is very expensive and there is no clinical evidence for its use. She did say she will start stims one day earlier and will put me on terbutaline following the transfer as I had so much cramping the last time around. I can start a bcp after I get my next period. 

In scandalous news I got a bill from the office today for $30.00 for the call to tell me my pregnancy test was negative. My docs A-hole partner is who called me. He knew nothing about me and that I had a negative beta the day before. I am so royally pissed about this. Do you guys think that I should try to dispute this? He literally would not give me a straight answer on anything that I asked him. He did nothing but tell me that the test was negative and tell me to make an appt. to talk to my doctor. I am sorry but I am educated consumer and I could have gone to get my lab results hours before from the hospital for free. I could have also very easily figured out to stop taking my meds.


----------



## littlemouse

Ttcne: hey lady, good to hear you. You're sounding really positive so the not working and mini breaking are obviously doing the trick! Also sounding positive with your FS - is this a new one?

Re. the bill, I think that's outrageous and I would definitely dispute it, but understand if you feel that you can't face a battle. I really don't think they should be charging for that as an extra.

Amor: that sounds brilliant, you are pupo!! How exciting. I know it's hard (and I am rubbish at taking my own advice) but try and focus on the positives for the 2ww and enjoy being pupo. You are bound to feel apprehensive, but it's all looking good! 

Hi Kaylakin and Meg :wave:

Psp I just responded to you on other thread (it's getting confusing!)

Andso, how are you doing? I've been thinking of you, is there news? :hugs:

X


----------



## andsowelaugh

Congrats Amor and PSP on being PUPO!!! :thumbup:

Amor...your husband's comment...:haha:

Good Luck MiBebe on you transfer tomorrow, you know all of us lades will be thinking about you!

Ttcne - I would absolutely dispute it! I can't believe they would charge you for a phone call for test results anyway! I've never heard of such a thing.

AFM, I did not go to the lab. They wanted $50 for the test. I know I wouldn't be able to test just once, that I would go back for a second test to make sure the numbers were doubling. So I just put it out of my mind. I also decided to quit POAS to see if a line is getting darker. I realized how crazy and obsessed I'd become. So I got all my tests out, peed on all of them and threw them away. That way, I'm not tempted anymore. No more POAS for me. I'll just wait for my beta on the 31st. Yesterday was much more relaxing too! :coffee:


----------



## psp2011

andsowelaugh, sounds like a good idea to me! :thumbup:I didn't POAS the last 2 times, but I did buy some this time. I'm thinking against doing it though. We will see. Seems like it just makes things worse. :shrug:But my FS says I can't beta until 2 whole weeks, even though I had a 5 day transfer.:growlmad: So maybe just before the 2 weeks??:winkwink:

Ttcne, I would not want to pay that! :nope:I can't believe they charge for that type of thing! But if you think it will stress you out to try and mess with it, you have to decide if it's worth it I guess.:shrug: Seems like it's wrong though. Glad you are enjoying you time off, I know how much it is needed after a BFN. :thumbup:It really does get you more prepared for the next cycle. Sounds like next time will be better and your FS has a plan to help. Maybe you will be stimming soon?? How long do you have to be on BCP?:hugs:


----------



## Mamma Mia

I got a BFP on my HPT test yesterday... Got the beta today (37). I am one day early for my beta test so they arent concerned that it is less than 50. We just wanted to know early enough to tell my in laws that are visiting from Italy.


My best to everyone!


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> andsowelaugh, sounds like a good idea to me! :thumbup:I didn't POAS the last 2 times, but I did buy some this time. I'm thinking against doing it though. We will see. Seems like it just makes things worse. :shrug:But my FS says I can't beta until 2 whole weeks, even though I had a 5 day transfer.:growlmad: So maybe just before the 2 weeks??:winkwink:
> 
> Ttcne, I would not want to pay that! :nope:I can't believe they charge for that type of thing! But if you think it will stress you out to try and mess with it, you have to decide if it's worth it I guess.:shrug: Seems like it's wrong though. Glad you are enjoying you time off, I know how much it is needed after a BFN. :thumbup:It really does get you more prepared for the next cycle. Sounds like next time will be better and your FS has a plan to help. Maybe you will be stimming soon?? How long do you have to be on BCP?:hugs:

 I think I am going to dispute it. It just seems really wrong. I don't owe these people anything. I am a paying customer and I should be treated with respect. I can always go elsewhere. I still am going for a second opinion as I already have it scheduled, can't hurt to meet with someone else too. I can't remember how long I was on the BCP last time. Maybe a couple of weeks. I have a 2nd interview tomorrow so that would east my husbands mind about doing this all again in a month or two! It is a really limited part-time job but anything helps. 

Wow 2 weeks seems like a super long time to wait for the Beta. Mine was 8 days after a 5dt (not withstanding the one I paid for a day earlier). How are you feeling? Are you doing shots or suppositories? 



> I got a BFP on my HPT test yesterday... Got the beta today (37). I am one day early for my beta test so they arent concerned that it is less than 50. We just wanted to know early enough to tell my in laws that are visiting from Italy.
> 
> 
> My best to everyone!

Congrats!


----------



## psp2011

mamma mia, congrats! So happy for you! you must be :cloud9:how many days was your transfer and how many days till they let you beta?

ttcne, yeah, I think I had a much earlier beta last time with a 3 day! But most likely I will POAS before that!:winkwink: I don't think I can wait that long! I'm feeling good. Just started noticing some light cramping yesterday, hopefully a good sign!:thumbup: I'm not doing any suppositories this time,:nope: just oral estradoil and progesterone in oil shots (with the methyl prednisolone steroid) Tomorrow I add Lovenox shots and baby aspirin. That's it I think! I can't believe I made my way through all of those meds! :wacko:For my first IVF I didn't have any suppositories either:nope: so I'm okay with it! I was a bit thrown off guard on #2 when they gave me suppositores and wanted me to insert oral tabs vaginally! :wacko:Seemed like a lot leaked out, but they always said my levels were good so idk!:shrug:
Good luck on the interview! Sounds like a good opportunity!:hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

Congratulations Mamma Mia!!! I'm so happy for you!!

I'm at the FS and my DH just went to drop off my babies LOL yeah I know, TMI

Does the 3 day transfer count as day 1 as of today? I'll ask this soon but just wondering if 3 day equals Saturday or Sunday for me. 

OMG I gotta pee so bad! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Mamma Mia!



MiBebe said:


> Congratulations Mamma Mia!!! I'm so happy for you!!
> 
> I'm at the FS and my DH just went to drop off my babies LOL yeah I know, TMI
> 
> Does the 3 day transfer count as day 1 as of today? I'll ask this soon but just wondering if 3 day equals Saturday or Sunday for me.
> 
> OMG I gotta pee so bad! LOL

Day 1 is tomorrow. EC is Day 0.


----------



## MiBebe

I'm home. I feel so uncomfortable and nauseous right now. They got 22 eggs out of me! No wonder I was so bloated! 

Everything went well, but I was trying to rush out and almost fainted (my blood pressure was low) and I threw up so it backfired because they made me wait 40 additional minutes. 

They'll call me tomorrow to let me know whether my embies will be transferred Sat, Sun or Monday. I'm not in a rush to get drugged up again! LOL


----------



## psp2011

Mibebe, you shouldn't get much in the way of drugs for ET. I just got motrin and valium to relax. Do they have you on anything right now?


----------



## MiBebe

psp2011 said:


> Mibebe, you shouldn't get much in the way of drugs for ET. I just got motrin and valium to relax. Do they have you on anything right now?

Just Tylenol. 

Were you awake for the ET?


----------



## Megg33k

Everyone is awake for ET, aren't they? Its not painful.


----------



## MiBebe

Megg33k said:


> Everyone is awake for ET, aren't they? Its not painful.

Good! I don't want that awful medication that knocks me out. It made me feel so groggy. Its 3:00am EST and I'm laying in bed thinking about my embies.


----------



## psp2011

oh, yeah. It's virtually as simple as an annual pap exam. We were able to watch them on the screen put them in. Little white spots! You should be just fine. Most uncomfortable part is the full bladder. You don't even need an IV or anything. When are they starting you on progesterone/estrogen? I was started at after ER, but I know they all do things differently.


----------



## littlemouse

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is doing okay - it's nearly the weekend! A 3-dayer in the UK :happydance:

I had my 2nd scan this morning and I've got 18 follies in total now, 10 on right and 8 on left. It's my right side that was really painful yesterday so at least that explains it! Today I feel much more normal again, although my jeans are really tight across my belly!

I've got 2 that are bigger than 18mm and they normally tell you to trigger when you have 3 bigger than 18mm... waah! So it's still looking like Weds for EC unless my estradiol is still high, I'll find out by end of today - so still an outside chance I get EC on Monday. Which would be amazing as we have the whole of next week off together to relax.. 

I wanted to ask, does anyone really understand what happens when you trigger? Obviously you still don't ovulate as such as they go and collect the eggs without them popping out. Does the trigger stop them from growing any more or does it just get them ready/mature somehow? I am a bit geeky and don't like not understanding part of the process.

Anyway. Lots of :hugs: to everyone and hope you are doing okay. It seems a bit quiet what is going on you are all normally so chatty!!!

X


----------



## raf-wife

hi ladies i cant help but drop in from time to time to see how everyones doing i still feel attached to the thread:haha: its lovely to see so many bfps lots of luck and babydust to you all :dust:


----------



## psp2011

raf-wife, how have you been? Nice to see you on here! What's the plans looking like?


----------



## raf-wife

im fine thanks chick no plans still, im just trying to lose the weight i gained during the ivf but im starting to feel normal again ha ha, good luck with your twin embies x


----------



## psp2011

raf-wife, glad you are feeling better. Good luck with the weight loss. It really seemed to help me this time after I lost even a little and got more active.


----------



## MiBebe

The nurse called today - out of my 22 eggs, 10 are mature and fertilized. I'm so happy! I do the ET either Monday or Tuesday. I'll find out on Sunday morning.

Littlemouse, good question. I have no idea!

Rafwife, sending you a big hug!

PSP2011, I take the shots starting tonight.


----------



## dreamofabean

Mibebe that's fab news!!
I'm on day 3 of stims now and all going ok! Can feel lots of rumblings in ovaries abd they're just generally a but sore today! Guessing that's normal? Have first scan on Monday after 5 days of stims! What should I expect to see at that point? I haven't a clue!! Xxxx


----------



## littlemouse

Mibebe that's fantastic, you must have some great quality embies in amongst all those! How are you feeling now, have you recovered??

Dreamofabean, at my first scan they saw 13 follies and measured them all, so you'll definitely have something to see by then and it feels exciting! I also have these rumblings in the ovaries and my tummy now feels massive!

Psp how are you doing? I saw your post about your hormone levels but this is something I don't know much about - in the UK I think they just leave us to it during the 2ww and see what happens. It sounds good that you get so much monitoring and care. Try not to worry, easier said than done I know.

AFM: I got a call from the clinic this evening.. they want me to go for EC on Monday after all which is such great news. They said my estradiol is just right for a Monday collection and I will trigger tomorrow night. After so much waiting it feels really sudden! I am worrying now that even though I wanted EC earlier, maybe the eggs would be in better shape by waiting an extra couple of days? But I guess I have to trust that they've made the best judgement and know what they are doing. 

Okay, off to do some positive visualisations!

X


----------



## Adanma

Sorry to keep everyone hanging. I am not pregnant and I have been wallowing. I was very stressed out dealing with drama from the clinic in the days before the betas as well. Anyway, good luck to everyone still in it.

Adanma


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks littlemouse, good luck with your ec!! I know what you mean about it feeling sudden, I felt like that going onto stims! Ha ha! Ive just taken it all one day at a time and not thought ahead and then it was here!!
Adanma so sorry to hear your news lovely xx


----------



## MiBebe

Adanma I'm very sorry


----------



## psp2011

littlemouse, yeah, my progesterone and estradail levels have started to drop so they want me to up my meds some. Worries me that maybe my body isn't picking up the embies like it should.:cry: Been scared and sad all day. :cry:My nurse said not to read into it too much. And I was thinking tonight that I have just started my levonox and baby aspirins today so must still be early enough for meds to make a difference. :shrug:Good luck on Monday for the EC, sounds like perfect timing to me! :thumbup:They will be plenty big as the trigger will make them bigger and mature them as well.

Adanma, I am so sorry to read your post. :cry:I was worried that there was a problem when I didn't see you on here for a while. Sending hugs your way.:hugs:

Mibebe, plenty of time to get the shots going sounds like. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: to those of you worrying! 

Even bigger :hugs: to Adanma! I said it before, but I'll say it again... My heart is broken for you! I really can't believe it. :(

Dreamy - You should expect to see your ovaries full of growing follicles. They'll look a bit like swiss cheese before its over with! LOL


----------



## MiBebe

Please don't be sad
Is there a reason why they are monitoring your progesterone levels?



psp2011 said:


> littlemouse, yeah, my progesterone and estradail levels have started to drop so they want me to up my meds some. Worries me that maybe my body isn't picking up the embies like it should.:cry: Been scared and sad all day. :cry:My nurse said not to read into it too much. And I was thinking tonight that I have just started my levonox and baby aspirins today so must still be early enough for meds to make a difference. :shrug:Good luck on Monday for the EC, sounds like perfect timing to me! :thumbup:They will be plenty big as the trigger will make them bigger and mature them as well.
> 
> Adanma, I am so sorry to read your post. :cry:I was worried that there was a problem when I didn't see you on here for a while. Sending hugs your way.:hugs:
> 
> Mibebe, plenty of time to get the shots going sounds like. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> littlemouse, yeah, my progesterone and estradail levels have started to drop so they want me to up my meds some. Worries me that maybe my body isn't picking up the embies like it should.:cry: Been scared and sad all day. :cry:My nurse said not to read into it too much. And I was thinking tonight that I have just started my levonox and baby aspirins today so must still be early enough for meds to make a difference. :shrug:Good luck on Monday for the EC, sounds like perfect timing to me! :thumbup:They will be plenty big as the trigger will make them bigger and mature them as well.
> 
> Adanma, I am so sorry to read your post. :cry:I was worried that there was a problem when I didn't see you on here for a while. Sending hugs your way.:hugs:
> 
> Mibebe, plenty of time to get the shots going sounds like. Good luck!:thumbup:

PSP- That sucks about your levels. It is nice your clinic monitors you though. Mine did nothing but the beta after the ET. I had to ask them to do a progesterone on the day of the beta. I think that they just probably tweak them as needed based on your lab? My understanding would be that it is too early for your body to be making endogenous hormones because of what they do to you hormonally with the stims that is why they are doing the exogenous hormones anyways. It is freaking hard not to worry when everything doesn't go according to plan. Hope you are off this weekend and get to enjoy the holiday weekend. 

Adanma- I'm so sorry.


----------



## AmorBebe

Adanma- I'm so sorry. :cry: Like psp...I've been thinking about you & was feeling nervous that I hadn't seen you for a while. Take care of yourself & be good to yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Ttcne

Oh and I remember what else I was going to say! I had my interview which went well although I have not heard anything. I was hoping they would make up their minds quickly after the 2nd interview. When I turned on my phone after the 2nd interview I realized I had missed a call. It was from the 2nd opinion Dr's office and they called to offer me an opening on Tuesday-a month before my original appointment-of course I snapped it up! So excited to hear what they have to say. Maybe something else can be done. It can't hurt to hear someone else's take on everything!


----------



## psp2011

Mibebe, I suppose they are monitoring so they can increase/decrease the meds I am taking based on results, like ttcne said. I know it might be way too early for my body to realize that there are embies in there and that it needs to support them.

ttcne, I am off till Sunday night. Not sure that it is helping any though! Probably I will do better going back and not thinking about this so much. Wishing you well on getting that job! And great about the appt being moved up! Maybe they will have some ideas for you!

As it is right now, it's 3am, can't sleep. Tired, but can't sleep. I can't help feeling like they're gone. I don't feel bloated anymore or anything. Okay, here's the positive thought "so maybe the cramping has subsided because they have burrowed in and are happily hanging out", right? I hope so!


----------



## littlemouse

Adanma I'm so sorry sweetie, that sucks. I did wonder if something was up as hadn't seen you on here for a bit. I hope you are getting the support you need and remember that everyone here sends you massive :hugs: and is here for you if you want to chat. 

XXX


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey all,
How is everyone?
I'm on day 5 of stims today and this afternoon there has been a definite switch in my discomfort! Really sore in ovaries and achy back. First scan in morning so will see how it goes! X


----------



## MiBebe

dreamofabean said:


> Hey all,
> How is everyone?
> I'm on day 5 of stims today and this afternoon there has been a definite switch in my discomfort! Really sore in ovaries and achy back. First scan in morning so will see how it goes! X

Good luck!
had my ET today. I'm laying in bed eating ice-cream


----------



## littlemouse

How did it go Mibebe? Pupo with triplets - amazing!!! Hope you are being waited on hand and foot, like I intend to be a week from now :)

X


----------



## MiBebe

littlemouse said:


> How did it go Mibebe? Pupo with triplets - amazing!!! Hope you are being waited on hand and foot, like I intend to be a week from now :)
> 
> X

I took a week off just so I can relax. I'm laying in bed right now. 
The transfer was a bit uncomfortable, but not terrible. The process took about a half hour and then I rested for about 45 minutes. DH took pictures and we just held hands, prayed for our babies. 

I didn't know they were going to transfer three but it was recommended because of my age. The doctor saw my hesitation and said I could pick two if I didn't want three. I wasn't about to Eenie Meenie my children so I said just do three and I'll pray for them. Chances of triplets is only 10%, plus I don't want to regret my decision. So please prat for my little eggs to stick. I am feeling good right now. Im going to take it easy.


----------



## dreamofabean

Wow triplets!! How amazing would that be!!! :) take lots of rest honey! Make the most of people able to! Ice cream in bed... My kinda lady!! X


----------



## MiBebe

dreamofabean said:


> Wow triplets!! How amazing would that be!!! :) take lots of rest honey! Make the most of people able to! Ice cream in bed... My kinda lady!! X

Yeah amazing, isn't it? I saw them transfer the embies on the US. Well the liquid anyway LOL babies are microscopic. The nurse was sweet enough to get two pictures of the inserted tubes and my babies going into my womb. 

My best friend said she hopes the embies split and I end up with 6 LOL
I said hey sure, I'll get my own TV show haha


----------



## Megg33k

6 is enough to have a "free to good home" sign in your yard! :shock: I'd die! I'll take 2... maybe even 3... but not 6!!!


----------



## psp2011

lol, free to good home! Right, like a litter!!:haha:


----------



## MiBebe

psp2011 said:


> lol, free to good home! Right, like a litter!!:haha:

I'll sell a few of 'em on EBay LOL


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so glad you girls didn't think it was an awful thing to say! LOL Seriously... SIX!!! I know several people who would be happy to adopt the extras... and I think I'd have to go forward with it. I couldn't raise 6 children at all, let alone at the same age!


----------



## psp2011

Mibebe, I do ebay too! Love that!:thumbup:
yeah, six would be nuts! Any more than 2 I think I would go crazy!!:wacko:


----------



## MiBebe

If I have six I'll start my own baseball team or maybe form a singing group (the Jackson Five). 

Actually my doctor talked about removing one if all three sticks. I told him that's not an option. After 7 years of TTC I'm not about to make that kind of decision. I'd rather trust God that I'll be ok eventually. That and I'd force DH to take on 2 more jobs LOL Again, chances of a third is 10% so it is very unlikely to happen.


----------



## psp2011

yeah, my FS said my chances last time of triplets was like 2-3% so I thought it was acceptable. I don't care now. I'm PUPO with twins and I want them both darn it!!:baby::baby::dust:


----------



## psp2011

just kidding, one would be amazing!!


----------



## psp2011

oh, and I said absolutley no to selective reduction. To me it's just picking one and killing it! Sorry, if I offend, that's the way I see it.:shrug:


----------



## MiBebe

psp2011 said:


> oh, and I said absolutley no to selective reduction. To me it's just picking one and killing it! Sorry, if I offend, that's the way I see it.:shrug:

I'm not judging others that do the selective reduction. But as for me, I just can't. I've been through enough. It's still bugging me that I still have 7 fertilized eggs in a cup somewhere. I want all my tadpoles LOL


----------



## Kaylakin

MiBebe and Psp - congrats on being PUPO!! That is so exciting...
Did your doctors say what kind of activity restrictions you have? Psp, you are a nurse, right? Do you have to do heavy lifting at your job at all?

Best of luck with your 2WW!


----------



## Kaylakin

dreamofabean said:


> Hey all,
> How is everyone?
> I'm on day 5 of stims today and this afternoon there has been a definite switch in my discomfort! Really sore in ovaries and achy back. First scan in morning so will see how it goes! X

Hey bean,
How are you feeling now on your stims? I'm worried because I respond well to the stims how I will feel while I'm on a higher dose (I've only done them for one IUI cycle so they kept it at a low dose). However, if I produce a lot of follicles, I'm not complaining!! Hope you are hanging in there...:thumbup:


----------



## Kaylakin

MiBebe said:


> If I have six I'll start my own baseball team or maybe form a singing group (the Jackson Five).
> 
> Actually my doctor talked about removing one if all three sticks. I told him that's not an option. After 7 years of TTC I'm not about to make that kind of decision. I'd rather trust God that I'll be ok eventually. That and I'd force DH to take on 2 more jobs LOL Again, chances of a third is 10% so it is very unlikely to happen.

I like the idea of the baseball team. I mean, at least you'd have an infield ready to go. Maybe PSPs embies could be in the outfield and then you'd only need one more bean!

I agree about the selective reduction. I don't judge anyone at all whatever they want to do, but I'm not sure if I'd be able to do it after everything I've been through. Plus, once you have the babies, how would you ever imagine not having one of them? Everyone is in a different situation, though, so to each his own. I just don't think I'd be able to make that choice...


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not sure I'd be able to do selective reduction either... not for convenience. The only way I'd do it is if the pregnancy could cause life or death repercussions for me and all the babies. I've been through more than enough, and I'd rather (in the grand scheme of things) lose one of several rather than take a chance on losing them all and possibly even my own life. I've given it a lot of thought, and I could only do it if I stood to lose them all and maybe even myself. What's the point in refusing if it causes the loss of all your babies or even your own life? That's the time when I'd have to make the judgment call, ya know? I don't know how on earth anyone would ever choose which one(s) to remove... but "greater good" and all of that. I couldn't face the heartache of losing 4 babies if I could choose to only lose 1 or 2. I've lost too many already.


----------



## psp2011

Kaylakin, yep, I went back to work last night. Not really much lifting unless I would have to move someone up in bed or something. But the ladies won't let me do any of that so I should be okay! I think lifting would be the only restriction. Of course, I'm not helping with any xrays or anything either.

As for reduction, obviously if it were life and death, some tough choices would have to be made. I don't think I'm going to have to worry about that with my twin embies though!

Mibebe, I know what you mean. I have one lone embie frozen and I feel bad it's just sitting there. But when they told me only like 25% chance of fet working, and a new fresh cycle didn't cost all that much more, it was a no-brainer. Still feel bad though. We paid for a year of storage, so will just let it be for now.


----------



## MiBebe

Kaylakin said:


> MiBebe and Psp - congrats on being PUPO!! That is so exciting...
> Did your doctors say what kind of activity restrictions you have? Psp, you are a nurse, right? Do you have to do heavy lifting at your job at all?
> 
> Best of luck with your 2WW!

No baths, no swimming at the beach, no hot tubs, no sex for 10 days, no alcohol. Oh and no heavy lifting.


----------



## Kaylakin

Megg33k said:


> I'm not sure I'd be able to do selective reduction either... not for convenience. The only way I'd do it is if the pregnancy could cause life or death repercussions for me and all the babies. I've been through more than enough, and I'd rather (in the grand scheme of things) lose one of several rather than take a chance on losing them all and possibly even my own life. I've given it a lot of thought, and I could only do it if I stood to lose them all and maybe even myself. What's the point in refusing if it causes the loss of all your babies or even your own life? That's the time when I'd have to make the judgment call, ya know? I don't know how on earth anyone would ever choose which one(s) to remove... but "greater good" and all of that. I couldn't face the heartache of losing 4 babies if I could choose to only lose 1 or 2. I've lost too many already.

Megg,
I hear ya. If it is a matter of life and death, you have to cut your losses. Not an easy decision ever, and I pray that none of us has to make it. Btw, I think we will be will be very close in our cycles as I'm set to start stims on June 10 and you're on the 8th right? I can't believe that technically this is next week..wow..


----------



## Megg33k

Kaylakin said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I'd be able to do selective reduction either... not for convenience. The only way I'd do it is if the pregnancy could cause life or death repercussions for me and all the babies. I've been through more than enough, and I'd rather (in the grand scheme of things) lose one of several rather than take a chance on losing them all and possibly even my own life. I've given it a lot of thought, and I could only do it if I stood to lose them all and maybe even myself. What's the point in refusing if it causes the loss of all your babies or even your own life? That's the time when I'd have to make the judgment call, ya know? I don't know how on earth anyone would ever choose which one(s) to remove... but "greater good" and all of that. I couldn't face the heartache of losing 4 babies if I could choose to only lose 1 or 2. I've lost too many already.
> 
> Megg,
> I hear ya. If it is a matter of life and death, you have to cut your losses. Not an easy decision ever, and I pray that none of us has to make it. Btw, I think we will be will be very close in our cycles as I'm set to start stims on June 10 and you're on the 8th right? I can't believe that technically this is next week..wow..Click to expand...

Exactly! Can't lose everything on principle! I also hope never to make that decision! I think my clinic only advises it on 4+... I better not ever be preggo with quads to begin with! :shock: I have a hard enough time conceiving 1... 4 would be ridiculous! My FS has only created 1 set of quads in 30+ years and she reduced down to twins who are now 16. :) He had stats on how many of each multiple he'd created... 1 for quads and 15 for trips... I'm sure the number of twins is too hard to track... Lots of IVF twins!

Yes... Very close! I just added a ticker for my stimming... 9 (almost 8) days... 7 (almost 6) for you!!!


----------



## MiBebe

A life and death decision is different. I have my children to think about, my parents, my DH. 

My DH and I had this conversation on Thursday. I told him that I don't want to talk about it. If that happens, God forbid, we'd make an intelligent, rational decision.


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies,

I'm back, just heard yesterday I can start IVF #2 next cycle. Down Reggin' will be around middle of July though. I'm excited to be back in the game though, soon, very soon!


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi all, hope everyone is well :) 
Kaylakin I'm good thanks!
Had my scan yesterday and was all good! After 5 days of stims lining was 8.2. Left ovary had 1 follie at 10 and 12 at about 7! Right ovary had 11 follies and 3 were at 10 :) they're monitoring me closely as amh is stupidly high so I'm a big ohss risk, as my no of follies prove! Ha ha. Definitely explains the bloat and niggles in ovaries!the nurse scanning me even said 'wow, that ovary will be huge!' yeah, thanks for that!! ;) 
Asked about ec and she said could be as early as next Monday... I don't feel ready!! It seems to have whizzed past! Have another scan in the morning so I'm hoping for follies to have grown but not hoping for any more! I think 24 are mire than enough for me! Xx


----------



## andsowelaugh

I'm in shock. I just got the call about my 1st beta. It's 8274 and I'm 14dp5dt. It really could be twins. She said the normal range for a singleton at this point is 500-4000. I've got to wrap my head around this. :wacko:


----------



## MiBebe

andsowelaugh said:


> I'm in shock. I just got the call about my 1st beta. It's 8274 and I'm 14dp5dt. It really could be twins. She said the normal range for a singleton at this point is 500-4000. I've got to wrap my head around this. :wacko:

OMG!! You're having twins!!! Congratulations!!!! 
Whoa at 8274, I almost dropped my cellphone LOL when is your US? I'm so happy for you. Did you "know" you were pregnant?

Dreamofabean, looks like you'll have loads of eggs! Congrats!


----------



## littlemouse

Dreamofabean hang in there - sounds like you should be ready for EC sooner than Monday even, will they bring it forward? Maybe they will just drop your stims based on your next scan/bloods - when is that? Hope you feel okay anyway. I really do sympathise about the bloating and twinging... I think that just means it's all working. But one day after EC I am still feeling bloated and tender in there I'm afraid so it's not all over yet!

Andsowelaugh - goodness! How do you feel about that? Is that one that's split or did you have 2 put in? Sorry I can't remember there's so much going on with everyone these days.. When is your first scan? I hope you are not too freaked out :hugs:

Hi :wave: to everyone else!

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Andsowelaugh.... Wow!! Congratulations!! How lovely! Are you happy at the prospect of two?
Littlemouse sorry you're still all bloated :( I'm ok apart from twinges, the bloatibg isn't uncomfortable, just makes trousers tight! Will be leggings from now on I think!
Do you really think they could bring it forward more? Eek!! I'm being scanned tomorrow morning and fri morning so I'm anxious to see improvement!
Just feel a bit worried that because amh high I'll get ohss or just loads of immature eggs if they respond too quickly! 
Im on fostimon and had 3 days at 150 and since then 112 so quite a low dose. Am wondering if it'll be dropped further tomorrow? All exciting stuff I suppose! Kinda scary though!!! ;) xx


----------



## andsowelaugh

We had 2 frozen put back. My RE said that gave me a 30% of pregnancy with a singleton and a 10% chance of twins. I really wasn't expecting twins, but knew it is a possibility. I have a 5 yr old and 3 yr old twins already. We were really hoping to finish our family with a fourth child, but I guess God has other plans for us. I know I can handle twins, but 2 sets?! LMAO!! I go back for my 2nd Beta on Thursday and then they'll schedule the scan.


----------



## MiBebe

andsowelaugh said:


> We had 2 frozen put back. My RE said that gave me a 30% of pregnancy with a singleton and a 10% chance of twins. I really wasn't expecting twins, but knew it is a possibility. I have a 5 yr old and 3 yr old twins already. We were really hoping to finish our family with a fourth child, but I guess God has other plans for us. I know I can handle twins, but 2 sets?! LMAO!! I go back for my 2nd Beta on Thursday and then they'll schedule the scan.

I suggest you change your avatar to say "TTC #5" LOL
Wow you already have twins! God bless you. Its a blessing! Did you have them with IVF as well? 

My doctor said 10% of triplets so now I'm scared haha


----------



## psp2011

hey! just wanted to pop on real quick and give an update. I should have more time tonight to give personals at work! I need to get dinner going here in a min.
I did bw again today and they called to say my levels are rising so I'm pleased with that! Doesn't necessarily mean they are growing, but I'm taking it as a good sign! Also the nurse said they will check one more time on Friday and then they are going to allow me to beta on Monday instead of Tuesday! yay! Chat with you all later!!


----------



## dreamofabean

andsowelaugh said:


> We had 2 frozen put back. My RE said that gave me a 30% of pregnancy with a singleton and a 10% chance of twins. I really wasn't expecting twins, but knew it is a possibility. I have a 5 yr old and 3 yr old twins already. We were really hoping to finish our family with a fourth child, but I guess God has other plans for us. I know I can handle twins, but 2 sets?! LMAO!! I go back for my 2nd Beta on Thursday and then they'll schedule the scan.

Wow! What a busy household! Twins would be my ultimate! Hee Hee! Would love it :)


----------



## MiBebe

psp2011 said:


> hey! just wanted to pop on real quick and give an update. I should have more time tonight to give personals at work! I need to get dinner going here in a min.
> I did bw again today and they called to say my levels are rising so I'm pleased with that! Doesn't necessarily mean they are growing, but I'm taking it as a good sign! Also the nurse said they will check one more time on Friday and then they are going to allow me to beta on Monday instead of Tuesday! yay! Chat with you all later!!

I thought your test was today. I kept refreshing this page to see if you had posted. Glad to see everything is going well!!


----------



## littlemouse

Hey ladies can I get some quick guidance from those of you in 2ww or who've been through it all before.

My EC was yesterday and since then I've felt really uncomfortable i.e. my belly is still really swollen and I can feel my ovaries still in pain just as they were before EC.

Is this just normal anyway after EC or should I be worried about OHSS? I don't think I have any of the symptoms but I am glugging as much water as I can as I know now is the dangerous time. I didn't have an insane amount of follicles anyway so not sure if I was at risk but my estradiol was a bit high I think which is why EC was brought forward.

I'm going to call the clinic first thing but just wanted to know if what I'm getting chimes with others who went on to be fine. I don't want my ET to be cancelled!!

X


----------



## MiBebe

Littlemouse I was bloated and in much pain to the point I couldn't walk. I think you should call your doctor. Are you taking Tylenol? That helped a little bit with the pain.


----------



## Ttcne

andsowelaugh-congrats! 

PSP- Sounds promising! I'm glad they are moving your beta up. How many days is that post ET, 13? I couldn't make it without POAS. You are one tough woman!






littlemouse said:


> Hey ladies can I get some quick guidance from those of you in 2ww or who've been through it all before.
> 
> My EC was yesterday and since then I've felt really uncomfortable i.e. my belly is still really swollen and I can feel my ovaries still in pain just as they were before EC.
> 
> Is this just normal anyway after EC or should I be worried about OHSS? I don't think I have any of the symptoms but I am glugging as much water as I can as I know now is the dangerous time. I didn't have an insane amount of follicles anyway so not sure if I was at risk but my estradiol was a bit high I think which is why EC was brought forward.
> 
> I'm going to call the clinic first thing but just wanted to know if what I'm getting chimes with others who went on to be fine. I don't want my ET to be cancelled!!
> 
> X

I was very sore and felt very bloated after EC. How is your urine output? This is the biggest indicator if something is wrong but if you don't feel right it is best to call. You know what doesn't feel right for you. This is what these people get paid to do.


----------



## Megg33k

I was miserable after EC #1


----------



## littlemouse

Thanks everyone.

I think I am peeing enough but am going to guzzle even more water today and see, also have heard that isotonic drinks are good so sending DH to get some of those for me. 

I've called the clinic and they say this is quite normal having retrieved 17 eggs and just to take painkillers, rest up and drink loads and eat protein. Apparently my estradiol levels weren't at a high enough level to be a cause for concern so hopefully no chance of OHSS. Altho for ET they will check my symptoms on the day and make a call then. 

Maybe I am just a massive wimp with a very low pain threshold! I am just quite fed up of feeling rubbish now, I had expected a bit of normality to my life between EC and ET but perhaps that was totally naive.. 

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Sending you big hugs xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Ok girls I'm here to ask for any reassurance you can possibly give as I'm terrified :( 
Just had 2nd scan and ovaries have gone mad. Have 22 big follies between 12 and 16 and 9 small ones. There is already fluid in abdomen so they've started me on meds for ohss. I'm not allowed to do today's stims until they get today's estradol level back. Have been warned that if they collect more than 20 eggs it'll be fet for us later on :(
I'm so scared and gutted that we may not be able to transfer x


----------



## littlemouse

Ttcne and Meg how long did you feel bad for? Just hoping for some light at the end of the tunnel!!


----------



## Megg33k

dreamofabean said:


> Ok girls I'm here to ask for any reassurance you can possibly give as I'm terrified :(
> Just had 2nd scan and ovaries have gone mad. Have 22 big follies between 12 and 16 and 9 small ones. There is already fluid in abdomen so they've started me on meds for ohss. I'm not allowed to do today's stims until they get today's estradol level back. Have been warned that if they collect more than 20 eggs it'll be fet for us later on :(
> I'm so scared and gutted that we may not be able to transfer x

I wish I could help, but I've never had anything like 20 collected. I had over 20 follies of rather impressive size my first round, but only got 4 eggs. So, I'm a bad one to ask. I didn't have the fluid in the abdomen issue though. Speak to "BizyBee"... She had OHSS and is always happy to help (even if she's a bit busy with her new baby boy)!



littlemouse said:


> Ttcne and Meg how long did you feel bad for? Just hoping for some light at the end of the tunnel!!

My first one was a solid 5 days of agony. I could barely tell the second one even happened.


----------



## MiBebe

littlemouse said:


> Ttcne and Meg how long did you feel bad for? Just hoping for some light at the end of the tunnel!!

Well you didn't ask me but I'll chime in anyway :winkwink: LOL
My stomach finally feels back to normal...so it took about 6 days. I think that if it weren't for the double-whammy of having the egg transfer 3 days after my egg retrieval perhaps I would have felt better a few days ago. My body feels traumatized LOL But as long as my babies are all snuggled up inside, its all good

*Dreamofabean*, looks like your body reacted too well to the stimming. I was told last week that if my estradol level did not decrease to normal levels that they would have to freeze the embies and do the transfer in a few weeks. Luckily I stopped stimming for 2 days and my body's estradol levels went down. Don't freak out yet hun. Stop stimming as they requested and there's a good chance your eggs will continue to grow normally and you'll have your egg retrieval. I believe it was the day of my ER that they checked my blood work and then let me know if it was a go or if I had to wait. Trust me I know its scary and you don't want to prolong anything even more. I was pretty sad as well, but keep your chin up it might all work itself out. :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks Mibebe! They called me and said my estradiol was 3516 so I was ok and to stim today and tomorrow at same dose. I'm really worried though. I think it'll be fet for us now. You have reassured me a lot though, thank you xxx


----------



## MiBebe

dreamofabean said:


> Thanks Mibebe! They called me and said my estradiol was 3516 so I was ok and to stim today and tomorrow at same dose. I'm really worried though. I think it'll be fet for us now. You have reassured me a lot though, thank you xxx

:hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

Nurse just called. My vaginal progesterone prescription has been sent to the pharmacy. Woo hoo! My butt cheeks thank her very much LOL


----------



## dreamofabean

Yay!!! :)


----------



## littlemouse

MiBebe said:


> Well you didn't ask me but I'll chime in anyway :winkwink: LOL
> My stomach finally feels back to normal...so it took about 6 days. I think that if it weren't for the double-whammy of having the egg transfer 3 days after my egg retrieval perhaps I would have felt better a few days ago. My body feels traumatized LOL But as long as my babies are all snuggled up inside, its all good

Sorry Mibebe totally forgot you had the same experience too! Seriously 5 or 6 days ladies that is not good news!! I am going nuts with this already :( 

But thanks for letting me know and good to know it is 'normal'

Is ivf basically the most unglamourous thing you can possibly do to your body? I feel like I am punishing it. I hope it doesn't punish me back.

X


----------



## MiBebe

littlemouse said:


> MiBebe said:
> 
> 
> Well you didn't ask me but I'll chime in anyway :winkwink: LOL
> My stomach finally feels back to normal...so it took about 6 days. I think that if it weren't for the double-whammy of having the egg transfer 3 days after my egg retrieval perhaps I would have felt better a few days ago. My body feels traumatized LOL But as long as my babies are all snuggled up inside, its all good
> 
> Sorry Mibebe totally forgot you had the same experience too! Seriously 5 or 6 days ladies that is not good news!! I am going nuts with this already :(
> 
> But thanks for letting me know and good to know it is 'normal'
> 
> *Is ivf basically the most unglamourous thing you can possibly do to your body? I feel like I am punishing it. I hope it doesn't punish me back.*
> XClick to expand...

Yep pretty much! LOL :haha:


----------



## Ttcne

littlemouse said:


> MiBebe said:
> 
> 
> Well you didn't ask me but I'll chime in anyway :winkwink: LOL
> My stomach finally feels back to normal...so it took about 6 days. I think that if it weren't for the double-whammy of having the egg transfer 3 days after my egg retrieval perhaps I would have felt better a few days ago. My body feels traumatized LOL But as long as my babies are all snuggled up inside, its all good
> 
> Sorry Mibebe totally forgot you had the same experience too! Seriously 5 or 6 days ladies that is not good news!! I am going nuts with this already :(
> 
> But thanks for letting me know and good to know it is 'normal'
> 
> Is ivf basically the most unglamourous thing you can possibly do to your body? I feel like I am punishing it. I hope it doesn't punish me back.
> 
> XClick to expand...

I felt much better after about two days. I was still bloated and all that fun but not so much pain. IVF has to be about the least awesome time ever!


----------



## Kaylakin

MiBebe said:


> Nurse just called. My vaginal progesterone prescription has been sent to the pharmacy. Woo hoo! My butt cheeks thank her very much LOL

Lmao. I'm glad for your butt cheeks! 
I had an hour and a half long meeting today with the nurse practitioner where she explained step by step everything about the IVF process. She said they have either the progesterone gel or the shots, so I definitely opted for the gel. I don't care if it is leaking out all day..I just don't want one more shot..


----------



## Kaylakin

littlemouse said:


> MiBebe said:
> 
> 
> Well you didn't ask me but I'll chime in anyway :winkwink: LOL
> My stomach finally feels back to normal...so it took about 6 days. I think that if it weren't for the double-whammy of having the egg transfer 3 days after my egg retrieval perhaps I would have felt better a few days ago. My body feels traumatized LOL But as long as my babies are all snuggled up inside, its all good
> 
> Sorry Mibebe totally forgot you had the same experience too! Seriously 5 or 6 days ladies that is not good news!! I am going nuts with this already :(
> 
> But thanks for letting me know and good to know it is 'normal'
> 
> Is ivf basically the most unglamourous thing you can possibly do to your body? I feel like I am punishing it. I hope it doesn't punish me back.
> 
> XClick to expand...

I hear ya. It is very unglamorous. You're basically like saying to your body "be pregnant right now" and it is such an artificial situation. So crazy but amazing at the same time. When the nurse went over all the meds I'd have to take AFTER the embryo transfer, it hit me more. It is definitely tough on the body..but hopefully worth it all in the end :shrug:


----------



## Kaylakin

Littlemouse and Dreamofabean,
I hope you are hanging in there. It sounds so nerve-wracking to not know for sure what will happen. It sounds like the docs are monitoring you very closely, which they should, and which is great/reassuring. They told me today that about 2% of the people each year they see get OHSS, and of those 2%, 1% are very sick to need urgent treatment like hospitalization. Those numbers reassured me a bit. One percent of two percent is barely anything. However, I don't know if that eases your mind while you're in the midst of it. I will be thinking of you guys and hoping all goes well for you in the next few days...


----------



## Ttcne

Oh and I totally forgot. I went to my 2nd opinion FS appt. yesterday and it went fantastic. She spent an hour with us and I felt really comfortable with her. Her partner is suppose to be a B but the joke is she can get a man pregnant! The best part is that they do more cycles a year, have a slightly higher "take home" baby rate, and they are cheaper by $2,500.00 a cycle!. Even better they do not charge more for ICSI or PGD. She's also going to use Menipur and ganerilex only which means I can order from ivfmeds.com since neither needs to be refridgerated. Only bad news is she wants DH to get genetic testing due to his very low counts which could mean finding out bad news. All in all it was great and I think we are going to go to her. I had a rough time with one of the partners at the other clinic. I would really prefer to never deal with him again. I get to start BC as soon as AF comes and she will do a mock transfer during the time on BC. So we could possibly be stimming in a month! Yay!!!(bad news is we need to get the money together.


----------



## Megg33k

I got my meds today and found out my progesterone injections are in sesame oil instead of ethyl oleate this time. I'm a little broken-hearted! Its supposed to be even worse than the ethyl oleate! Anything it takes though. I just hope I never have to do this again... ever!


----------



## Ttcne

Megg33k said:


> I got my meds today and found out my progesterone injections are in sesame oil instead of ethyl oleate this time. I'm a little broken-hearted! Its supposed to be even worse than the ethyl oleate! Anything it takes though. I just hope I never have to do this again... ever!

I have done those and they do hurt more but it is only slightly. Progesterone seems to hurt bad no matter how you do it. What really helped ne was icing the area first and then put a heat pad on it after the infection. I have also heard doing heat before and after.


----------



## MiBebe

Kaylakin said:


> MiBebe said:
> 
> 
> Nurse just called. My vaginal progesterone prescription has been sent to the pharmacy. Woo hoo! My butt cheeks thank her very much LOL
> 
> Lmao. I'm glad for your butt cheeks!
> I had an hour and a half long meeting today with the nurse practitioner where she explained step by step everything about the IVF process. She said they have either the progesterone gel or the shots, so I definitely opted for the gel. I don't care if it is leaking out all day..I just don't want one more shot..Click to expand...

I was surprised to find out my prescription was actually a PILL. I was like you want me to put that big ass pill WHERE? A litte stick pushes it up LMAO But hey I gotta pick my poison so I choose this ginormous pill and place it *down there *than the shots on my butt any day :shrug: :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I have such crap progesterone that I don't trust anything but the most potent for myself. I'm on shots and suppositories and I wouldn't change a thing! I hate the shots, but I want to be a mother far worse than I hate the shots!



Ttcne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I got my meds today and found out my progesterone injections are in sesame oil instead of ethyl oleate this time. I'm a little broken-hearted! Its supposed to be even worse than the ethyl oleate! Anything it takes though. I just hope I never have to do this again... ever!
> 
> I have done those and they do hurt more but it is only slightly. Progesterone seems to hurt bad no matter how you do it. What really helped ne was icing the area first and then put a heat pad on it after the infection. I have also heard doing heat before and after.Click to expand...

The real trick is heating the OIL in the syringe before the injection. It makes it more fluid and it helps it disperse through the muscle tissue better. We have a whole ritual. It takes about 20 min, but its better than being in a lot of pain! LOL

For anyone who is curious about the ritual... It works and its nothing mystic... Very science-y!

Spoiler
1. Heat a rice bag or plug in a heating pad.
2. Draw the PIO into the syringe.
3. Place the PIO in the syringe onto the heat for about 1 min... until its warm, but not hot.
4. Change to the appropriate needle for injecting.
5. Push the oil in slowly.
6. Massage the injection site for about 1 min to help start distributing the oil.
7. Place heat on the injection site for 15 min.

Yes, that's a long, drawn-out process... but I've only had a few knots, never had the area turn red, and it only feels like a mild bruise at its worst (most days). Granted, it doesn't always go so smoothly, but 8-9 out of 10 go really well! It helps, I promise!


----------



## Ttcne

Megg33k said:


> I have such crap progesterone that I don't trust anything but the most potent for myself. I'm on shots and suppositories and I wouldn't change a thing! I hate the shots, but I want to be a mother far worse than I hate the shots!
> 
> 
> 
> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I got my meds today and found out my progesterone injections are in sesame oil instead of ethyl oleate this time. I'm a little broken-hearted! Its supposed to be even worse than the ethyl oleate! Anything it takes though. I just hope I never have to do this again... ever!
> 
> I have done those and they do hurt more but it is only slightly. Progesterone seems to hurt bad no matter how you do it. What really helped ne was icing the area first and then put a heat pad on it after the infection. I have also heard doing heat before and after.Click to expand...
> 
> The real trick is heating the OIL in the syringe before the injection. It makes it more fluid and it helps it disperse through the muscle tissue better. We have a whole ritual. It takes about 20 min, but its better than being in a lot of pain! LOL
> 
> For anyone who is curious about the ritual... It works and its nothing mystic... Very science-y!
> 
> Spoiler
> 1. Heat a rice bag or plug in a heating pad.
> 2. Draw the PIO into the syringe.
> 3. Place the PIO in the syringe onto the heat for about 1 min... until its warm, but not hot.
> 4. Change to the appropriate needle for injecting.
> 5. Push the oil in slowly.
> 6. Massage the injection site for about 1 min to help start distributing the oil.
> 7. Place heat on the injection site for 15 min.
> 
> Yes, that's a long, drawn-out process... but I've only had a few knots, never had the area turn red, and it only feels like a mild bruise at its worst (most days). Granted, it doesn't always go so smoothly, but 8-9 out of 10 go really well! It helps, I promise!Click to expand...


This protocol looks great. I may need to try it this IVF. I am finally knot free from 6 weeks ago!


----------



## Megg33k

Ttcne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I have such crap progesterone that I don't trust anything but the most potent for myself. I'm on shots and suppositories and I wouldn't change a thing! I hate the shots, but I want to be a mother far worse than I hate the shots!
> 
> 
> 
> Ttcne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I got my meds today and found out my progesterone injections are in sesame oil instead of ethyl oleate this time. I'm a little broken-hearted! Its supposed to be even worse than the ethyl oleate! Anything it takes though. I just hope I never have to do this again... ever!
> 
> I have done those and they do hurt more but it is only slightly. Progesterone seems to hurt bad no matter how you do it. What really helped ne was icing the area first and then put a heat pad on it after the infection. I have also heard doing heat before and after.Click to expand...
> 
> The real trick is heating the OIL in the syringe before the injection. It makes it more fluid and it helps it disperse through the muscle tissue better. We have a whole ritual. It takes about 20 min, but its better than being in a lot of pain! LOL
> 
> For anyone who is curious about the ritual... It works and its nothing mystic... Very science-y!
> 
> Spoiler
> 1. Heat a rice bag or plug in a heating pad.
> 2. Draw the PIO into the syringe.
> 3. Place the PIO in the syringe onto the heat for about 1 min... until its warm, but not hot.
> 4. Change to the appropriate needle for injecting.
> 5. Push the oil in slowly.
> 6. Massage the injection site for about 1 min to help start distributing the oil.
> 7. Place heat on the injection site for 15 min.
> 
> Yes, that's a long, drawn-out process... but I've only had a few knots, never had the area turn red, and it only feels like a mild bruise at its worst (most days). Granted, it doesn't always go so smoothly, but 8-9 out of 10 go really well! It helps, I promise!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This protocol looks great. I may need to try it this IVF. I am finally knot free from 6 weeks ago!Click to expand...

6 weeks? My worst lasted 5 days!!! Definitely try my protocol! I adopted all the best ideas I found on the internet... and it worked!


----------



## dreamofabean

Ooh great tip Megg!!
Kaylakin thanks for the reassurance! Eager for scan tomorrow to see what happening! X


----------



## psp2011

Ttcne, yep, when I test it will be 13DP5DT so they said it was close enough. Okay, so I will admit I did POAS once,:blush: it was like day 5 and a really dumb thing to do! :dohh:Of course it was stark white negative! My DH was mad when he saw the stick in the trash. :growlmad:So I have one more left and I think Im too afraid it will be negative to do it again. So probably will just wait to beta. Oh, just read your post about your 2nd opinion appt. Sounds very promising!:thumbup: Im so glad I switched as I have much more faith in my new FS. Hey and I have several boxes of menopur I could send you!:thumbup: Let me know what other meds, send me a messege and I can give you a list of my extras!

Dreamofabean, Im praying your levels will go down with cooling off the meds for a bit! Good luck on your scan tomorrow!

Mibebe, nope,:nope: Im getting my beta on Monday, 6/6. Lucky you to have vag instead of shots!:thumbup: Im doing okay with the shots, kinda used to them now I think! Its actually my lovenox thats burning! I guess I would switch too if given the option. But I was always feeling like I wasnt getting the full amount of meds with it always leaking out!:wacko: Crazy since they said my levels were always good. They did not give me an option this time, different FS, and I figure he put me on these for a reason. He is very particular about meds and other things. You gotta trust your FS right?:shrug: Lol too funny about the pill. Gives a new meaning to pill pusher! :haha: Last cycle I had both the suppository pill and a regular oral pill that went into the vagina! :wacko:The regular pill was small and green, estrace I think, which I am taking orally right now. It was really strange having to try and get that up there!! :haha:But like I said, not having much trouble with the shots so.:hugs:

Megg33k, I have always had the progesterone in oil, nothing else. And remember I had success with my son on this!!:happydance: I suppose warming it would help, but maybe check with you FS first? I know most meds I have say to keep them within a certain range as far as storage so would want to make sure heating doesnt change or hurt the medicine any. Im sure its fine, but my FS likes to do things a certain way and you want to make sure they approve first!:thumbup:

Littlemouse, I was a bit uncomfortable after EC, but nothing real bad.:nope: I would call if you havent already. I hope you are feeling better this morning! oh, just see that you did call. Hope that put you at ease! Just get lots of rest. All this is taking a toll on your poor body remember, be kind to it!:hugs:

AFM, still waiting! Today is D9P5DT Not whole lot of symptoms as of yet. Always hungry and thirsty. Still some mild cramping at times. Once in a while I feel slight twinges in my bbs, still not sore yet though. I wish I could just know already. I feel like Im pregnant, just feel it, but hard to trust it because of the stupid hormones!:growlmad::dust:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks psp :)
They decided to keep my dosage the sane which I'm nervous about but have to trust them as you said!
Feel pretty rubbish today, have developed a head cold overnight so I think that explains the dizziness I've been having. It's still pretty rubbish bit I've been lying down heaps and its helped! So nervous about scan and bloods tomorrow! Really hope my ovaries don't let me down!! X


----------



## dreamofabean

I think your symptoms are sounding good so far psp! Is it normal to have betas 14 dpt? I thought they did them 14dp collection? Obv wrong! Ha ha x


----------



## MiBebe

Hey PSP2011! We missed you yesterday. I saw your other post about your DS and baseball, that is so cute! Your symptoms sound right on track. I wouldn't worry about symptoms BTW because every pregnancy is different and sometimes you get no symptoms at all. I pray you get your BFP on Sunday! So excited for you. BTW Can you tell me what D9P5DT stands for? Day 9 I know but I'm not sure what the 5 is for. 

Its now 5 days since my transfer. I noticed a little bit of nausea yesterday, a little moody (that's normal for me LOL), and some visual veins on my chest/breast area that weren't there before. Other than that I feel great. My behind is healing and I can finally walk again so all is well in the world. I will find out in 10 more days. I just want to know if I'm having one or triplets so I can start looking for a second job LOL

ETA: I forgot to say I feel twinges in my lower abdomen. Especially my right side. I am taking my pre natal vitamins, 3 progesterone pills a day, 1 baby aspirin a day, and on Saturday I start the dots (forget the name) on my belly.


----------



## dreamofabean

I've read it as 9 days post 5 day transfer, could be wrong though! X


----------



## MiBebe

dreamofabean said:


> I've read it as 9 days post 5 day transfer, could be wrong though! X

:dohh: OK that makes sense LOL Thanks!


----------



## littlemouse

Good afternoon ladies - good morning to our US cousins! How is everyone doing?

Bean - how are you feeling? Not too bad I hope - do some proper resting up and take care of yourself. If they kept your stimming dose going then presumably they must be confident your OHSS will be under control with the meds?

Mibebe - how is your injection zone doing today? Not too sore? 

As I said yesterday it is so not glamourous is it - we are either poking needles in our belly/ arse/ god knows where else, or shoving pessaries into every orifice... 

Psp how you doing? Not long to go now! I bet you will cave in and use that HPT, I would :). Really interesting your clinic only does ICSI, perhaps that's the way forward for everyone in future?

Ttcne, really good news about your new FS - I think how you feel about it has such a huge part to play and that all sounds really positive. And cheaper too, what a bonus!!

Meg hiya :wave: 

AFM - thank goodness am feeling a million times better today than yesterday, which was basically hell I was in so much pain. I'm not sure what did it or if it's just time, but woke up a different person today! I'm still quite swollen but I'm more like 3 months pregnant tum than 5 months, and not in agony with every movement. Hooray!

Also just heard from embryologist that all embies are doing their thing at 7-8 cells as they would hope. So we'll go in on Saturday and they usually expect a third of them to make it to blasto. I bloody well hope they do! She said they couldn't make such good grading judgements just now, but will be much easier at day 5 because I said how on earth do you choose which one to put back in if you have 2 or 3 of them - so hard!

XX


----------



## psp2011

yep, that's what I meant! :thumbup:As for timing on the beta, a lot of places do it different, even sooner than 14 days, but my FS said it is most accurate 14 days after ET. But they decided to let me go at 13 for some reason so I'm good with that!:happydance:

Dream, you are right, have to trust they know what they are doing, they do this everyday!!:thumbup:

Mibebe, sounds like good symptoms to me!:thumbup: I'm on prog in oil shot, lovenox shot, baby asa, estrace pill in am, and then estrace at 3pm and again at 9pm. I'm actually liking this protocol, except the lovenox burning! Just because last time my bbs hurt and it was BFN so I'm thinking if they start hurting now, I will take it as a real symptom! :thumbup:They are starting to twinge here and there, not quite qualify as sore yet though!:wacko:


----------



## MiBebe

littlemouse said:


> Mibebe - how is your injection zone doing today? Not too sore?
> 
> *As I said yesterday it is so not glamourous is it - we are either poking needles in our belly/ arse/ god knows where else, or shoving pessaries into every orifice...*

OMG I just slapped my knee and busted out laughing!!!! :haha: Too funny!
The only orfice I haven't poked are my ears. Pretty soon I'll get a call to stick a freakin pill in there too LMAO :wacko:

My butt is sore and red but feeling so much better LOL I feel great
I've lost my appetite and I'm forcing myself to eat now. My stomach is no longer bloated, thank God. I don't mind if its a baby bump, but if its just gas its not so cute


----------



## psp2011

oops littlemouse, I think our posts crossed! So glad you are feeling better! Sounds like you will have some nice blastos come day 5!! I'm so trying not to test! I just afraid to be let down and feel like it's over. At this point I think not knowing is actually better than a neg! And then what if it says neg and it's wrong? or worse says pos and it's wrong!! ugh!!

Mibeb, I'm hungry, your not, crazy right? Glad your bum is better!!

Well, I'm off to shower, procrastinated enough on bnb!!


----------



## MiBebe

psp2011 said:


> oops littlemouse, I think our posts crossed! So glad you are feeling better! Sounds like you will have some nice blastos come day 5!! I'm so trying not to test! I just afraid to be let down and feel like it's over. At this point I think not knowing is actually better than a neg! And then what if it says neg and it's wrong? or worse says pos and it's wrong!! ugh!!
> 
> Mibeb, I'm hungry, your not, crazy right? Glad your bum is better!!
> 
> Well, I'm off to shower, procrastinated enough on bnb!!

I hear ya PSP2011. I think to myself... what if I get a negative, but its wrong or what if I get a positive and I'm wrong... either scenario is too much for my heart.

I do have to say I have really enjoyed chatting with you ladies. It has made the IVF process so much easier to tolerate. I have learned so much from your experiences. When I get my BFP I will probably not come back to this board until my second trimester, but I wish you all well.


----------



## MrsJPC

Hi ladies

I just wanted to let you know I had a scan today. One little bean on board and we saw the heartbeat. Well after I stopped crying I saw the heartbeat.

Keep the faith ladies, I never thought I would be typing this! 

If you don't mind I will hang round here and check on all your successes. I sneaked a peak at the first trimester board, but they all got pregnant after one month or are complaining about symtoms. I don't think I quite fit in!

Love to all x x x


----------



## littlemouse

OMG MrsJPC that is wonderful, I have a tear in my eye for you too. How totally fantastic! I didn't even know there *was* a hearbeat to detect so early on - what is that like 6 weeks? 

I can imagine feeling out of place with people who clicked their fingers to conceive.. as much as I'm sure you'll want to moan about your symptoms I don't think you'll ever forget what you went through to get there.


----------



## MiBebe

MrsJPC said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I just wanted to let you know I had a scan today. One little bean on board and we saw the heartbeat. Well after I stopped crying I saw the heartbeat.
> 
> Keep the faith ladies, I never thought I would be typing this!
> 
> If you don't mind I will hang round here and check on all your successes. I sneaked a peak at the first trimester board, but they all got pregnant after one month or are complaining about symtoms. I don't think I quite fit in!
> 
> Love to all x x x

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG I'm so happy for you! I needed to read a BFP post today to keep me motivated :happydance: When are you due? 

I was told by a fellow preggo to stay away from the first trimester forum that its full of whining and negativity LOL Maybe you can start a baby journal and we can follow you there


----------



## psp2011

MrsJPC, oh, that is so great! :happydance:I'm so happy for you! I was thinking that today too. Even if I don't get a BFP, I'm still going to be on here to see how everyone is doing. Maybe not as much as now, but still, I will be so curious to see how many of us get our BFPs and how exciting!:thumbup:

Isn't there a part on first trimester where we can specifically have IVF babies? Maybe we can start a thread when we all get over there! Cuz we WILL be over there!!!!:happydance:
I love you all!! It has made a HUGE difference this cycle to find you all!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MiBebe

psp2011 said:


> MrsJPC, oh, that is so great! :happydance:I'm so happy for you! I was thinking that today too. Even if I don't get a BFP, I'm still going to be on here to see how everyone is doing. Maybe not as much as now, but still, I will be so curious to see how many of us get our BFPs and how exciting!:thumbup:
> 
> Isn't there a part on first trimester where we can specifically have IVF babies? Maybe we can start a thread when we all get over there! Cuz we WILL be over there!!!!:happydance:
> I love you all!! It has made a HUGE difference this cycle to find you all!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Wow that would be so awesome to have an IVF babies thread! I pray we can all participate in that soon.


----------



## Megg33k

psp2011 said:


> Ttcne, yep, when I test it will be 13DP5DT so they said it was close enough. Okay, so I will admit I did POAS once,:blush: it was like day 5 and a really dumb thing to do! :dohh:Of course it was stark white negative! My DH was mad when he saw the stick in the trash. :growlmad:So I have one more left and I think Im too afraid it will be negative to do it again. So probably will just wait to beta. Oh, just read your post about your 2nd opinion appt. Sounds very promising!:thumbup: Im so glad I switched as I have much more faith in my new FS. Hey and I have several boxes of menopur I could send you!:thumbup: Let me know what other meds, send me a messege and I can give you a list of my extras!
> 
> Dreamofabean, Im praying your levels will go down with cooling off the meds for a bit! Good luck on your scan tomorrow!
> 
> Mibebe, nope,:nope: Im getting my beta on Monday, 6/6. Lucky you to have vag instead of shots!:thumbup: Im doing okay with the shots, kinda used to them now I think! Its actually my lovenox thats burning! I guess I would switch too if given the option. But I was always feeling like I wasnt getting the full amount of meds with it always leaking out!:wacko: Crazy since they said my levels were always good. They did not give me an option this time, different FS, and I figure he put me on these for a reason. He is very particular about meds and other things. You gotta trust your FS right?:shrug: Lol too funny about the pill. Gives a new meaning to pill pusher! :haha: Last cycle I had both the suppository pill and a regular oral pill that went into the vagina! :wacko:The regular pill was small and green, estrace I think, which I am taking orally right now. It was really strange having to try and get that up there!! :haha:But like I said, not having much trouble with the shots so.:hugs:
> 
> Megg33k, I have always had the progesterone in oil, nothing else. And remember I had success with my son on this!!:happydance: I suppose warming it would help, but maybe check with you FS first? I know most meds I have say to keep them within a certain range as far as storage so would want to make sure heating doesnt change or hurt the medicine any. Im sure its fine, but my FS likes to do things a certain way and you want to make sure they approve first!:thumbup:
> 
> Littlemouse, I was a bit uncomfortable after EC, but nothing real bad.:nope: I would call if you havent already. I hope you are feeling better this morning! oh, just see that you did call. Hope that put you at ease! Just get lots of rest. All this is taking a toll on your poor body remember, be kind to it!:hugs:
> 
> AFM, still waiting! Today is D9P5DT Not whole lot of symptoms as of yet. Always hungry and thirsty. Still some mild cramping at times. Once in a while I feel slight twinges in my bbs, still not sore yet though. I wish I could just know already. I feel like Im pregnant, just feel it, but hard to trust it because of the stupid hormones!:growlmad::dust:

I mentioned it to my coordinator back in the 1st cycle and she didn't see any issue with it. Plus... It worked! LOL So, I can't imagine its hurting it any. It has to warm up to body temperature inside the body anyway. My FS... I adore him... but he's different. Asking him questions is always a bit bizarre. I don't know how to explain it. I think the site I found that part of the protocol on was even an IVF site though. By cycle 3, I don't ask much anymore! Its all old hat now.


----------



## Wallie

MrsJPC said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I just wanted to let you know I had a scan today. One little bean on board and we saw the heartbeat. Well after I stopped crying I saw the heartbeat.
> 
> Keep the faith ladies, I never thought I would be typing this!
> 
> If you don't mind I will hang round here and check on all your successes. I sneaked a peak at the first trimester board, but they all got pregnant after one month or are complaining about symtoms. I don't think I quite fit in!
> 
> Love to all x x x

I'm sorry I missed you're bfp, I was on holiday and just read you post. Aww, congratulations, that's brilliant that everything went so well this time round. So pleased for you.


----------



## Kaylakin

MiBebe said:


> Kaylakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiBebe said:
> 
> 
> Nurse just called. My vaginal progesterone prescription has been sent to the pharmacy. Woo hoo! My butt cheeks thank her very much LOL
> 
> Lmao. I'm glad for your butt cheeks!
> I had an hour and a half long meeting today with the nurse practitioner where she explained step by step everything about the IVF process. She said they have either the progesterone gel or the shots, so I definitely opted for the gel. I don't care if it is leaking out all day..I just don't want one more shot..Click to expand...
> 
> I was surprised to find out my prescription was actually a PILL. I was like you want me to put that big ass pill WHERE? A litte stick pushes it up LMAO But hey I gotta pick my poison so I choose this ginormous pill and place it *down there *than the shots on my butt any day :shrug: :happydance:Click to expand...

Hahaha! I want the pill and the stick, lmao! I hope that's what mine is cause that is hilarious! I love it!


----------



## Kaylakin

littlemouse said:


> Good afternoon ladies - good morning to our US cousins! How is everyone doing?
> 
> Bean - how are you feeling? Not too bad I hope - do some proper resting up and take care of yourself. If they kept your stimming dose going then presumably they must be confident your OHSS will be under control with the meds?
> 
> Mibebe - how is your injection zone doing today? Not too sore?
> 
> As I said yesterday it is so not glamourous is it - we are either poking needles in our belly/ arse/ god knows where else, or shoving pessaries into every orifice...
> 
> Psp how you doing? Not long to go now! I bet you will cave in and use that HPT, I would :). Really interesting your clinic only does ICSI, perhaps that's the way forward for everyone in future?
> 
> Ttcne, really good news about your new FS - I think how you feel about it has such a huge part to play and that all sounds really positive. And cheaper too, what a bonus!!
> 
> Meg hiya :wave:
> 
> AFM - thank goodness am feeling a million times better today than yesterday, which was basically hell I was in so much pain. I'm not sure what did it or if it's just time, but woke up a different person today! I'm still quite swollen but I'm more like 3 months pregnant tum than 5 months, and not in agony with every movement. Hooray!
> 
> Also just heard from embryologist that all embies are doing their thing at 7-8 cells as they would hope. So we'll go in on Saturday and they usually expect a third of them to make it to blasto. I bloody well hope they do! She said they couldn't make such good grading judgements just now, but will be much easier at day 5 because I said how on earth do you choose which one to put back in if you have 2 or 3 of them - so hard!
> 
> XX

Glad you're feeling better!! Good to hear your embies are doing well..yay! Hang in there...


----------



## Megg33k

Baseline E2 in the morning for me! Hoping its low enough for stims!


----------



## AmorBebe

Hi everyone! I'm sorry I've been MIA for a while. I'll catch up on personals soon!!

(copied from May thread) I've been feeling really crappy. My emotions completely have gotten the best of me. I've been crying for about 3 days straight. I had a screaming fit at poor DH (at which point I kicked a lamp across the floor), and I've just been a mess, really. I felt like I was getting a UTI day before yesterday & the pain migrated to my back. I called the doctor to see if I should make an appointment for a UA, or if it could be the progesterone. She said it could definately be the progesterone, but wanted me to do a UA after I did my HCG test this morning. I was anxious and nervous all morning. I couldn't breathe comfortably...just felt incredibly anxious. I prepared myself for the bad news, telling myself that I would take a break & try another cycle in September if this one failed and I would start training for a local 5K that's coming up in the end of July. I got everything squared away. Well, the nurse called this afternoon with my results and my beta was 197! What!? A BFP?? For me?? Seriously?? Wait!! I didn't plan out what to do if it was positive! I seriously can't believe it. I am completely shocked (and terrified). But, I can breathe comfortably now. My next beta is Saturday morning. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well, wherever you may be in your journeys. :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Congrats mrsjpc! 
Littlemouse that is fab news :) all go in here!! X


----------



## dreamofabean

Megg33k said:


> Baseline E2 in the morning for me! Hoping its low enough for stims!

I'm sure it will be Megg!! Fxed for you xxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Amorbebe! Wow!! What fantastic news, congratulations! :) xx


----------



## psp2011

goodluck Megg!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Amore!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

AmorBebe said:


> Hi everyone! I'm sorry I've been MIA for a while. I'll catch up on personals soon!!
> 
> (copied from May thread) I've been feeling really crappy. My emotions completely have gotten the best of me. I've been crying for about 3 days straight. I had a screaming fit at poor DH (at which point I kicked a lamp across the floor), and I've just been a mess, really. I felt like I was getting a UTI day before yesterday & the pain migrated to my back. I called the doctor to see if I should make an appointment for a UA, or if it could be the progesterone. She said it could definately be the progesterone, but wanted me to do a UA after I did my HCG test this morning. I was anxious and nervous all morning. I couldn't breathe comfortably...just felt incredibly anxious. I prepared myself for the bad news, telling myself that I would take a break & try another cycle in September if this one failed and I would start training for a local 5K that's coming up in the end of July. I got everything squared away. Well, the nurse called this afternoon with my results and my beta was 197! What!? A BFP?? For me?? Seriously?? Wait!! I didn't plan out what to do if it was positive! I seriously can't believe it. I am completely shocked (and terrified). But, I can breathe comfortably now. My next beta is Saturday morning.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well, wherever you may be in your journeys. :hugs:

OMG Amore!!!!! :happydance: I almost sent you a PM this morning! I wanted to contact you so bad but I was afraid something bad had happened. *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! *:hugs:


----------



## Ttcne

Congrats amorbebe and mrsjpc! So excited for you both.

PSP- I will PM you later. I had thought about the med thing too. I think if you just warmed the syringe after withdrawing it from the vial that it would work well. 

I got a new job!!! So excited. When I posted yesterday I had not heard from them nearly a week after my 2nd interview so I thought I did not get it. I think we will now wait a couple of months to do our IVF. I just don't want to ruffle any feathers right after starting by asking for time off. The position will only be a couple of days a wek but with my luck I will have to have ER on one of the days and will have to take time off. I am really ok with this as I want my next cycle to be much less stressful than it was the first time around. 

On more amazing news my FS called me this AM to check in on me and to tak about if we want to move forward with my husband doing DNA testing as it often takes weeks to get pre-approval. I missed the call because I had to listen it again because I was like I swear that was my doctor. It is such a breath of fresh air after the last clinic. Plus when I called back the insurance person was amazing. I had a lot of questions and she called my insurance company for me and then talked to me for 10 minutes. And she even had answers!


----------



## Megg33k

Ttcne said:


> Congrats amorbebe and mrsjpc! So excited for you both.
> 
> PSP- I will PM you later. I had thought about the med thing too. I think if you *just warmed the syringe after withdrawing it from the vial* that it would work well.
> 
> I got a new job!!! So excited. When I posted yesterday I had not heard from them nearly a week after my 2nd interview so I thought I did not get it. I think we will now wait a couple of months to do our IVF. I just don't want to ruffle any feathers right after starting by asking for time off. The position will only be a couple of days a wek but with my luck I will have to have ER on one of the days and will have to take time off. I am really ok with this as I want my next cycle to be much less stressful than it was the first time around.
> 
> On more amazing news my FS called me this AM to check in on me and to tak about if we want to move forward with my husband doing DNA testing as it often takes weeks to get pre-approval. I missed the call because I had to listen it again because I was like I swear that was my doctor. It is such a breath of fresh air after the last clinic. Plus when I called back the insurance person was amazing. I had a lot of questions and she called my insurance company for me and then talked to me for 10 minutes. And she even had answers!

Yes! Absolutely! Don't warm the whole vial! It says its meant to be kept at room temperature... and I'd never warm it and let it cool over and over. Its only okay to warm it once its withdrawn and in the syringe! And, like I said... warm, not hot. We got it a bit hot once and it wasn't fun to inject. If it feels a bit too warm, just take it off the heat to let it cool down a bit. As close as you can get it to body temperature is best... That's when things will most easily disperse through the body!


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations Amorbebe, that's brilliant news! :happydance:


----------



## dreamofabean

Morning all, how is everyone?
Littlemouse have you heard any more? How are you feeling?
Had scan this morning and I have 14 follies > 14mm and 10 between 10 and 14 mm and six little ones. Still fluid in abdo cavity. They will call me this afternoon and let me know if ec is Monday or Tuesday! Eek!! X


----------



## MrsJPC

Congrats Amorbebe - another recruit for the IVF success group! I think that would be a fab idea!!

I am 6 weeks, 6 days and the heartbeat was like a little flicker on the screen. 

I have my first Dr's appoinment this afternoon. Because everything looks ok I am discharged to my normal medical centre. It still hasn't sunk in. 

Keep positive ladies, I seriously never thought I would be a success story!

x x x x x x


----------



## psp2011

Well, I'm off to get my progesterone and estradiol levels checked. My DH woke me this morning to POAS, of course it was negative. I'm starting to lose some confidence. Today is day 10P5DT and I would think it would have showed by now.
Anyone think there is still a chance? I'm holding out a small amount of hope for monday's beta.


----------



## MiBebe

psp2011 said:


> Well, I'm off to get my progesterone and estradiol levels checked. My DH woke me this morning to POAS, of course it was negative. I'm starting to lose some confidence. Today is day 10P5DT and I would think it would have showed by now.
> Anyone think there is still a chance? I'm holding out a small amount of hope for monday's beta.

PSP there's always hope! Some people have gotten negatives on day 10 and a positive a few days later. Please don't POAS anymore until Monday.


----------



## dreamofabean

I agree don't test anymore psp. Have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Megg33k

There's always a chance!


----------



## Quaver

There's a chance it implanted late:flower:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AmorBebe

psp2011 said:


> Well, I'm off to get my progesterone and estradiol levels checked. My DH woke me this morning to POAS, of course it was negative. I'm starting to lose some confidence. Today is day 10P5DT and I would think it would have showed by now.
> Anyone think there is still a chance? I'm holding out a small amount of hope for monday's beta.

Don't lose confidence!! :hugs: Keep positive!! This WILL happen. No more POASing...wait for your beta, if you can. I'm thinking about you. :flower:


----------



## psp2011

Thanks everyone! I'm back from my bw and they did have hcg marked on the order so maybe I will have some more concrete news this afternoon. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## AmorBebe

psp2011 said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm back from my bw and they did have hcg marked on the order so maybe I will have some more concrete news this afternoon. I'll keep you posted!

Excellent!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Can't wait, psp!


----------



## littlemouse

Hey ladies, happy Friday to you!

Amor congratulations that is wonderful news, I hope we will all be following you with our BFP soon! Yay :happydance:

Psp how are you doing? Please don't lose faith, it's still early days. When will you hear back about your latest bw? :hugs: to you.

Dreamofabean how are you feeling, is the OHSS back under control? I hope so! If you feel anything like I did last Friday, I bet you can't wait for your EC now - not long to go!

AFM: today is my birthday! Which feels really strange to happen in the middle of all this, but hoping to get a wonderful birthday gift from it all eventually :)

DH and I drove out to a lovely pub in the country next to a river where we hired a little canoe, paddled along and stopped for a picnic by the riverside. It is the most beautiful sunny day here and it was a perfect birthday treat. 

Our ET is at 10am tomorrow, so by this time tomorrow all being well I will be PUPO, which feels just amazing really. Everyone on the phone wishing me happy birthday today was asking 'what are you doing the rest of the weekend' and I had to do my best fibbing 'oh you know, this and that' when all the while I'm hoping tomorrow becomes a date we never forget!

X


----------



## MiBebe

Littlemouse happy birthday!! Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## AmorBebe

littlemouse- Happy birthday to you!!!! :flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Good luck psp!
Ooh Littlemouse happy birthday! Good luck for tomorrow!!
I got my call, e2 is 9268 so just within safe limits! Phew! Ec will be Monday morning!
Littlemouse I'm feeling a little better today :) a few dizzy spells but not too dreadful! Tummy is very bloated and getting shooting pains up my bits!! Oh well! X


----------



## MiBebe

Is the progesterone making anyone else here sleepy? I'm taking it in pill form vaginally.


----------



## AmorBebe

MiBebe said:


> Is the progesterone making anyone else here sleepy? I'm taking it in pill form vaginally.

Yep. It wipes you out!! :wacko:


----------



## MiBebe

AmorBebe said:


> MiBebe said:
> 
> 
> Is the progesterone making anyone else here sleepy? I'm taking it in pill form vaginally.
> 
> Yep. It wipes you out!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Damn this stuff is no joke. Going back to work will be interesting on Monday.


----------



## psp2011

sorry to let everyone know, my hcg was negative, like I thought it would be. FS wants me to keep on the meds and do the repeat on monday but looks like I'm out.
I can't even tell you how I feel right now.:cry:


----------



## AmorBebe

psp2011 said:


> sorry to let everyone know, my hcg was negative, like I thought it would be. FS wants me to keep on the meds and do the repeat on monday but looks like I'm out.
> I can't even tell you how I feel right now.:cry:

NO!!!! Oh, no. God, I'm so sorry. This just makes me cry. :cry:


----------



## MiBebe

AmorBebe said:


> psp2011 said:
> 
> 
> sorry to let everyone know, my hcg was negative, like I thought it would be. FS wants me to keep on the meds and do the repeat on monday but looks like I'm out.
> I can't even tell you how I feel right now.:cry:
> 
> NO!!!! Oh, no. God, I'm so sorry. This just makes me cry. :cry:Click to expand...

My heart just sank. PSP I'm so terribly sorry :nope:


----------



## dreamofabean

Psp I'm so sorry, feel so sad for you :( big hugs sweetheart xxx


----------



## raf-wife

psp im really sorry chick x

well ladies me and dh have been talking and we are feeling ready to try again, might not be for a while mind ive recently started a new job and i want to get back in shape from the last go first, we also need to find a better clinic i was not happy at all with the treatment received at the last one especially considering it cost nearly £7000 we have also decided to keep the next go hush hush from everyone x


----------



## shaylaf

PSP, I've been following your journey this month and sending babydust your way. I'm so sorry to hear your news. :( I'll keep my fingers crossed for you ~~ you're not out yet!


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Birthday, littlemouse!

Oh, psp!!! I'm so sorry, honey! :(


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> sorry to let everyone know, my hcg was negative, like I thought it would be. FS wants me to keep on the meds and do the repeat on monday but looks like I'm out.
> I can't even tell you how I feel right now.:cry:

I am so sorry! I can't even express how sad I am for you. It's just heartbreaking. I wish I had the right words to adequately express how much this sucks. I don't understand this whole thing. Have a good cry and maybe go see a funny movie? I heard Bridesmaids was suppose to be really good. 

I am thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## Kaylakin

I am so sorry, psp. There really are no words I can say to make it better right now...please hang in there..


----------



## littlemouse

Psp I'm so sorry sweetie. Massive hugs, we are all thinking of you. Hope your DH is looking after you. 

X


----------



## psp2011

Thanks everyone, really!:kiss: I'm in the pissed off stage of grief now! :growlmad:I think I'll get over it pretty soon as I don't dwell on things much. :nope:Tough to accept that I won't have anymore children,:cry: but soooooo thankful for my son. I plan on focusing on him and my DH for the summer especially. In the fall I'm going to try and look for a new place to work with better hours so I can be home more. It helps me to make a plan and work towards that and move on. DH has been really nice, especially since he didn't care to really have more anyway. He is po'd about the money lost (not at me tho) and sad for me, knowing I'm sad.:cry: I would like to look into fostering or adoption, but our house is super small and we have so much debt right now, I don't think they would give us a chance. Plus DH is not interested.:nope: But who knows.:shrug:

I will still post here and there and follow everyone and sent all the dust I have! Love you all!:hugs::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

My E2 was 37, so I'm good to go on stims!


----------



## dreamofabean

Psp it's good you have a plan of attack to keep you going. Sending you lots of love honey xxx
Megg that's fab news :) 
Littlemouse how are you honey?
Afm: still dizzy but slightly less anxious today. Got to take my hcg jab at 11pm tonight! Eek! Nice to be off the stims and I'm excited that tomorrow I have some pills but no injections to take! Whoop!! Xx


----------



## MiBebe

Megg and Dreamofabean good luck!

Dream, ER will be Monday right? Make sure to rest up because you'll be bloated. 

I'm about to take a walk outside and try to enjoy this lovely day. 7 more days until my blood test. I keep telling myself to take a break from the forum for a few days, but it's hard.


----------



## Kaylakin

Megg - great news! !
Dream - goood luck for Monday. It will be nice to be done with stims.

Afm, I have a quick question. The doc office said since I am due for my annual checkup and it has been a year since my last one, they need to do a breast exam before starting the stims. Why do they need to do this before starting the meds? Is it just that everything has to be up to date before starting the ivf cycle?


----------



## littlemouse

Hello everyone, 

Just wanted to say I am PUPO! Singleton blastocyst which the embryologist said was beautiful. 

Unfortunately we had none to freeze although we did have 4 other blastos which would have had a chance as fresh ones, but we only wanted to do 1 on our first round. 

I'm in bed terrified of not being horizontal, and thinking sticky thoughts. It stuck to the tube the first time they put it in and had to do it again so I'm hoping it is a sticky little bean.

Gonna have a sleep as I'm tired from all the excitement I think, hugs to everyone meanwhile. 

X


----------



## MiBebe

Kaylakin said:


> Megg - great news! !
> Dream - goood luck for Monday. It will be nice to be done with stims.
> 
> Afm, I have a quick question. The doc office said since I am due for my annual checkup and it has been a year since my last one, they need to do a breast exam before starting the stims. Why do they need to do this before starting the meds? Is it just that everything has to be up to date before starting the ivf cycle?

I didn't get a breast exam so I'm not sure why he would need to do that. Are you in the UK or US?



littlemouse said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to say I am PUPO! Singleton blastocyst which the embryologist said was beautiful.
> 
> Unfortunately we had none to freeze although we did have 4 other blastos which would have had a chance as fresh ones, but we only wanted to do 1 on our first round.
> 
> I'm in bed terrified of not being horizontal, and thinking sticky thoughts. It stuck to the tube the first time they put it in and had to do it again so I'm hoping it is a sticky little bean.
> 
> Gonna have a sleep as I'm tired from all the excitement I think, hugs to everyone meanwhile.
> 
> X

Congrats littlemouse!!! Sounds like your baby is ready for implantation! Get lots of rest today and try not to do too much if you don't need to. :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks girls :)
Mibebe how long do you think I'll need to rest for? Have Monday abd Tuesday off work is that enough? 
Kaylakin I didn't have to have a breast exam either!
Littlemouse yay to pupo!! Sounds like it's a very sticky bean already!!! How exciting!! Xx


----------



## Megg33k

Kaylakin said:


> Megg - great news! !
> Dream - goood luck for Monday. It will be nice to be done with stims.
> 
> Afm, I have a quick question. The doc office said since I am due for my annual checkup and it has been a year since my last one, they need to do a breast exam before starting the stims. Why do they need to do this before starting the meds? Is it just that everything has to be up to date before starting the ivf cycle?

No breast exam needed here... That's bizarre. I know that they generally want and up-to-date pap... but not a breast exam.


----------



## MiBebe

dreamofabean said:


> Thanks girls :)
> Mibebe how long do you think I'll need to rest for? Have Monday abd Tuesday off work is that enough?
> Kaylakin I didn't have to have a breast exam either!
> Littlemouse yay to pupo!! Sounds like it's a very sticky bean already!!! How exciting!! Xx

2 days should be just fine. I took a week off because my job is fast paced and stressful.


----------



## dreamofabean

I'll see how I go! I'm teacher so I'm not going back unless I feel up to it or kids will eat me alive! Ha ha x


----------



## dreamofabean

Well guys did my hcg trigger an hr ago! So nervous now! Xx


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo!!! Its almost time! You'll do great, honey!


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks meg :) very nervous now! X


----------



## MiBebe

dreamofabean said:


> Thanks meg :) very nervous now! X

Your transfer must be tomorrow. How many embies are you transferring?


----------



## dreamofabean

Not transfer honey, have egg collection tomorrow! Very scared about it!! 
How are you doing?? X


----------



## MiBebe

dreamofabean said:


> Not transfer honey, have egg collection tomorrow! Very scared about it!!
> How are you doing?? X

Oops sorry! Don't be scared. Have some pain reliever handy. I didn't buy Tylenol till hours later and that was pretty dumb of me.


----------



## Debbie82

Hi everyone, thought it was about time I joined here too:wave:

I'll be having ICSI this year. NHS FS confirmed on 25/05 that it will be ICSI for us and then followed the news that there is an 18 month wait. So got our first appointment with private clinic on Thurs which will be repeat of NHS tests, then consultation following Thurs which will be with the main man who'll do our treatment:thumbup:

Not nervous at all, just raring to go. So far I'm fine its just OH count that's the prob.

Good luck to all those undergoing, about to start or planning treatment.

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Debbie! I hope the time flies by!


----------



## Debbie82

Thanks Megg, not long til you get the ball rolling:thumbup:

I'm so lucky cos it is my mum who is paying for our private treatment, i am so so lucky to have such a kind, caring and generous mum:hugs:


----------



## Kaylakin

dreamofabean said:


> Thanks meg :) very nervous now! X

Good Luck! I know I will be nervous, too. I guess try not to think too much...but that's pretty much impossible!! My doc said they would order percocet. Did your doc order you anything? They also told me that a heating pad would be my friend (before transfer only). Best of luck - how exciting..but I understand the nerves!! It will be over soon! I hope you get a lot of nice eggs!:thumbup:


----------



## Kaylakin

Debbie82 said:


> Thanks Megg, not long til you get the ball rolling:thumbup:
> 
> I'm so lucky cos it is my mum who is paying for our private treatment, i am so so lucky to have such a kind, caring and generous mum:hugs:

Welcome and good luck!!


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks ladies! I have a pain killer they gave me that I have to put up my bum... Nice! Ha ha!


----------



## Kaylakin

Megg33k said:


> Kaylakin said:
> 
> 
> Megg - great news! !
> Dream - goood luck for Monday. It will be nice to be done with stims.
> 
> Afm, I have a quick question. The doc office said since I am due for my annual checkup and it has been a year since my last one, they need to do a breast exam before starting the stims. Why do they need to do this before starting the meds? Is it just that everything has to be up to date before starting the ivf cycle?
> 
> No breast exam needed here... That's bizarre. I know that they generally want and up-to-date pap... but not a breast exam.Click to expand...

I agree it sounds bizarre. The only thing I can think is that I'm just about exactly due for my annual ob/gyn exam. I think before an IVF cycle, your annual exams have to be up to date, so if I was due for my annual exam next month, I'd be good to go for IVF this month. But since it is due exactly this month, they have to have it covered. That's my only guess. Either that, or they want another excuse to violate someone. The good thing is I don't have to go back to my regular ob/gyn because there would be no time to wait the few weeks for an appointment. They can just do it at the RE's office I guess. I will ask tomorrow. They left me a few messages and I couldn't get to them because I was in the emergency room due to a bad reaction to an antibiotic. Craziness! :growlmad:


----------



## psp2011

Kaylakin, wow, percocet? That's pretty strong! I would hold off on that unless you really need it. I didn't have much pain at all and Tylenol did the trick.


----------



## Debbie82

Thanks Kaylakin and good luck on your imminent journey:flower:

xx


----------



## psp2011

wow, hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Kaylakin

dreamofabean said:


> Thanks ladies! I have a pain killer they gave me that I have to put up my bum... Nice! Ha ha!

Wow, there really is nothing dignified in this entire process!! LOL!!
I mean, come on...just give us a pill - why do you have to shove everything up every orifice in your entire body??


----------



## Kaylakin

psp2011 said:


> Kaylakin, wow, percocet? That's pretty strong! I would hold off on that unless you really need it. I didn't have much pain at all and Tylenol did the trick.

PSP - thanks for the advice. I thought it was a bit strong, too when she told me. But then I was like, "I guess it is more painful than I'm expecting"??? I have tylenol so maybe I'll try that first (when the time comes..I have a ways to go)

Thanks again. How are you holding up?


----------



## Kaylakin

PSP - just looked at your ticker. So your official beta isn't for two more days?


----------



## MiBebe

dreamofabean said:


> Thanks ladies! I have a pain killer they gave me that I have to put up my bum... Nice! Ha ha!

See that's when they'd have to call security on me for slapping the doctor upside the head LMAO




psp2011 said:


> Kaylakin, wow, percocet? That's pretty strong! I would hold off on that unless you really need it. I didn't have much pain at all and Tylenol did the trick.

Yeah I have to agree, percocet seems pretty harsh. Tylenol helped me out with the pain.


----------



## Ttcne

Kaylakin said:


> dreamofabean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I have a pain killer they gave me that I have to put up my bum... Nice! Ha ha!
> 
> Wow, there really is nothing dignified in this entire process!! LOL!!
> I mean, come on...just give us a pill - why do you have to shove everything up every orifice in your entire body??Click to expand...

I suppose they figure you will only use it if your desperate! 

I had percocet for my ER but I think I only took it 1 time and then I just used tylenol.


----------



## Megg33k

Debbie82 said:


> Thanks Megg, not long til you get the ball rolling:thumbup:
> 
> I'm so lucky cos it is my mum who is paying for our private treatment, i am so so lucky to have such a kind, caring and generous mum:hugs:

My mum covered almost $3000 for us to go into this cycle... I understand more than you know!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ladies, I am currently waiting for af to start today hopefully so this coming cycle on cd 21 i start lupron!!! I have been waiting to proceed with ivf for a long time.. super excited!


----------



## Megg33k

sonyabazonya said:


> Hi ladies, I am currently waiting for af to start today hopefully so this coming cycle on cd 21 i start lupron!!! I have been waiting to proceed with ivf for a long time.. super excited!

:happydance: I can't tell you how happy I am to see you in here... well... as much as I can be! I wish you didn't have to be here... but I'm SO happy to see you at the same time! LOL Anyway... Just wanted to give you :hugs: and wish you luck!


----------



## dreamofabean

Welcome sonya :)
Well girls ec went well. I was far more alert in it than I thought I'd be! We got 15 eggs so I'm happy with that. We won't know how many are mature until they call us tomorrow with the fertilisation report.
Feeling really sick and shaky still but very glad it's over! X


----------



## MiBebe

dreamofabean said:


> Welcome sonya :)
> Well girls ec went well. I was far more alert in it than I thought I'd be! We got 15 eggs so I'm happy with that. We won't know how many are mature until they call us tomorrow with the fertilisation report.
> Feeling really sick and shaky still but very glad it's over! X

Tylenol helps with the pain. Try to get some rest!
Congrats on getting so many eggs! :happydance:


----------



## littlemouse

Hey well done Dreamofabean, that's the worst part over now :)

15 eggs is great, fingers crossed for tomorrow's news.

I hope you're being well looked after now with lots of spoiling!

X


----------



## psp2011

Dream, nice job! 15 is a great number. I'm surprised you were so awake though. I was totally out all 3 times! Bet you are glad it's over though!


----------



## Wallie

Debbie82, glad you've joined us and managing to go private, it's a long wait otherwise. The clinic you're going too sounds ace. If I could afford it I would go there, plus it's a treck and a half for me too, so out of the question.

Good luck!


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks girls! I was shocked too! I expected to be in la la land! Instead I was able to watch them drain them on us screen and see the test tubes fill up! Was pretty cool!!
Very glad it's over! X


----------



## psp2011

(as copied from "May anyone?" thread), 
Hello all. I just got the call and it's BFN as I figured. :cry:FS wants to follow up as soon as I am ready. He only has office on Mondays so I think I'll wait till I have another monday off in 2 weeks. I don't think he will have any ideas as to why, but I think I'll go anyway. We don't have the money to try again so not sure it will matter.:shrug:
I hope to see more BFP's from you ladies in the mean time!:thumbup: It kinda sucks now though, seems like both the BFP's and the BFN's hurt when I see them.:wacko: I am so happy for you all that get the BFPs, just wish it was me too. And hate to see the BFN's cuz I know how sad it is.:cry:
And then I feel guilty cuz I do have my son and I know I am so lucky to have him. Oh, well. Just gonna hurt for a while I guess.:cry:


----------



## Debbie82

So sorry for you PSP:hugs: No wonder you're hurting, take care xx


----------



## Ttcne

psp2011 said:


> (as copied from "May anyone?" thread),
> Hello all. I just got the call and it's BFN as I figured. :cry:FS wants to follow up as soon as I am ready. He only has office on Mondays so I think I'll wait till I have another monday off in 2 weeks. I don't think he will have any ideas as to why, but I think I'll go anyway. We don't have the money to try again so not sure it will matter.:shrug:
> I hope to see more BFP's from you ladies in the mean time!:thumbup: It kinda sucks now though, seems like both the BFP's and the BFN's hurt when I see them.:wacko: I am so happy for you all that get the BFPs, just wish it was me too. And hate to see the BFN's cuz I know how sad it is.:cry:
> And then I feel guilty cuz I do have my son and I know I am so lucky to have him. Oh, well. Just gonna hurt for a while I guess.:cry:

I'm so sorry PSP. It blows and sometimes I am not sure why any of us put ourselves through it.


----------



## Ttcne

dreamofabean said:


> Welcome sonya :)
> Well girls ec went well. I was far more alert in it than I thought I'd be! We got 15 eggs so I'm happy with that. We won't know how many are mature until they call us tomorrow with the fertilisation report.
> Feeling really sick and shaky still but very glad it's over! X

Yay for 15! That's awesome!

Welcome Sonya.


----------



## Megg33k

We put ourselves through it because there's always a chance. The only sure way to fail is to give up. So, we fight and fight.. because we want this more than we've ever wanted anything. That's why. It does blow though!


----------



## littlemouse

Psp sweetie I'm so sorry. You sound like you are being so brave but make sure you allow yourself whatever feelings come naturally. I know we can't say anything to stop the pain but I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of e-hugs :hugs:

Dreamofabean.. I can't believe you were conscious enough to see what they were doing! Was it weird? I was completely out for mine. But you probably felt better afterwards with a lighter sedation! Good luck with the call this morning :)


----------



## dreamofabean

Psp I'm so sorry :(
Littlemouse it was bizarre! Kinda cool to see though!

Well ladies the clinic have called :) 13/15 were mature and 10 fertilised! Whoop! They've frozen 2 this morning and 8 are growing now!! I have to call on Thursday morning to see how they're doing! X


----------



## psp2011

Megg, you are right, we all know why we are doing it.
I said I had to try. If I didn't, I'd always wonder "what if...", and even after all of it, I don't regret that I tried. Probably if I had the money I would keep trying for a while. I know first hand what can happen when it works, and that's why I wanted it again. It does seems a little like self-abuse though when we go through this over and over and don't get positive results.
I can't keep doing it though. We will be paying for this for a long time and I can't hold my family back from things because of my choices.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, I get it. I know this is my last time for a very long while. We're taking 1-2 years off whether this time works or not. That's the scariest thing ever to me. But, its such self-abuse. And, everyone I know pretty much suffers with me. I can't keep doing it either. But, I'm going to give this cycle everything I have!


----------



## psp2011

Megg, praying for success for you on this cycle! I would probably find a way to keep trying if I didn't have my son.
It's funny, the day I had my beta early and got the neg result, it was just he and I alone in the house, and I'm in my room crying. He heard me and came in. He said, "mom, why are you crying?" and I said, "I don't want to tell you, I don't want you to get upset." Mind you he had no idea we were actively trying. He does know some of the things involved with his IVF however. He persisted and I said, "well we are trying to give you a brother or sister and it's just not working!" Do you know he said to me, "mom, it's okay. We WANT one, but don't NEED one!" And he gave me a hug and just walked away. Like it was no big deal! I think he thought at first something was really wrong, I was so upset.
Just put it in perspective for me right there.
Then just this morning my husband's sister, who is 35 I think, told he she has just been diagnosed with Lupus. I thought, wow, okay. I need to just start really living again.


----------



## Megg33k

psp2011 said:


> Megg, praying for success for you on this cycle! I would probably find a way to keep trying if I didn't have my son.
> It's funny, the day I had my beta early and got the neg result, it was just he and I alone in the house, and I'm in my room crying. He heard me and came in. He said, "mom, why are you crying?" and I said, "I don't want to tell you, I don't want you to get upset." Mind you he had no idea we were actively trying. He does know some of the things involved with his IVF however. He persisted and I said, "well we are trying to give you a brother or sister and it's just not working!" Do you know he said to me, "mom, it's okay. We WANT one, but don't NEED one!" And he gave me a hug and just walked away. Like it was no big deal! I think he thought at first something was really wrong, I was so upset.
> Just put it in perspective for me right there.
> Then just this morning my husband's sister, who is 35 I think, told he she has just been diagnosed with Lupus. I thought, wow, okay. I need to just start really living again.

Your son sounds amazing!!! I totally understand the need to live again. If I have even 1, I can be done. I've promised myself that I won't go through IVF again to try for a 2nd child. If I happened to have one naturally, that would be great... but I'll be happy with even just 1. I've already been through too much. I just hope that I'll have a child as lovely as your son one day!


----------



## psp2011

Thanks Megg! He is pretty awesome! But I'm biased! I think it made a huge difference for me that we had him almost 8 years ago. And it seemed so easy back then. We walked into the FS and started the same day as the consult. I just happened to be in the right part of my cycle. In only a few weeks I was pregnant and I really never thought it wouldn't work. I never questioned any symptom or any part of the procedure. Just followed what they said to do when they said it. And now that I am out of school and coming up on 35, I just knew I had to think about it one more time. He really wants a brother or sister and I know he would make a great big brother. I just don't see it happening now.
But it's going to be okay. If this is the way it's going to be then not a whole lot else I can do. We tried. And we are lucky one of the tries was him.
I so hope everyone is able to be a mom someday soon. One way or another.
Good luck and I'm going to stalk you all!!


----------



## Ttcne

I hope I didn't cause any offense. I know we all know why we are doing it. I know I could not go on without trying one more time but I know that this isn't the healthiest pursuit for me at times. I see births everyday at work and I know what a life changing event it is (even if I have never experienced it). I don't and won't ever take that for granted. It is amazing and I wish for nothing more for everyone who wants to experience it to be able to. 

PSP you give me hope that there is a great end result to all of this.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, I wasn't offended, if that's what you mean. I have the same thoughts, honey. I only said what I said to reiterate to myself why I keep doing. Consider it thinking out loud! Trust me... I wonder all the time why I bother! You're just saying what we all think... I was just answering the question! :haha:


----------



## Kaylakin

Hm, I hear what all of you are saying here. Of course we know why we're doing it, but it's just so damn hard. PSP, I think you have a great perspective on things. It is great that you have your son, and he sounds like a great kid.
Today at work I had a moment that really put things into perspective for me. I was working with a patient of mine who has a c6/c7 spinal cord injury and has tetraplegia. The reason he was injured is because he was rear-ended and then his car collapsed upon him. So, at the end of the day he was just breaking down and crying, and he was saying how it wasn't fair and he never did anything to deserve this. He was saying he was a good person and it didn't matter because bad things happened to him. We talked for a while, but I knew there were no magic words that would make it better for him. In a way, my own struggle with infertility helped me in that I could say to him that there is no rhyme or reason, it just happened. It doesn't matter if you're a good person. He did nothing to deserve it, etc. It just really put things into perspective. I mean, I don't know what my path will be or what will happen with me, but I'm so lucky to be healthy and have a healthy family. I can walk, I can get in/out of bed, I can take a shower, I can brush my teeth, I can pick up a cup and take a sip of water. These are all things that he is unable to do at this time. It's like...wow...I'm fine. I'm really fine, you know what I mean?


----------



## psp2011

Kaylakin, I've been thinking the same thing lately. I was thinking of reading that book, you know, that guy with no arms and legs, Nick Vujicic, Life Without Limits. He is just amazing. Not sitting around feeling sorry for himself. I'm sure he's had his moments, but the way he lives, just inspiring. I see sick people every day at work. Some die. I'm glad to be alive and I intend to take full advantage of it!
Btw, what do you do for your job?


----------



## Kaylakin

PSP - I haven't heard of Nick Vujicic - I will check that out, though. I am a physical therapist on a rehab unit in an acute care hospital 
We tend to take patients who are more involved than the average "rehab patient." I see some really sick people, as well, and it always reminds me what's important.


----------



## psp2011

Kaylakin, okay, I get ya. I'm a RN at a hospital. I work in Med/Surg and ER.
You should check out that book, or better yet, go on YouTube and look him up. You will be amazed!!


----------



## Megg33k

I think being in a medical field does put things into perspective that some of us lose sight of. Don't get me wrong... I've actually had a really great life. And, if I used up all my luck already, its because I was lucky enough to be adopted into an amazing family whom I wouldn't trade for the whole world. I know a lot of children who were given up for adoption don't get so lucky... And, they really were worth the thought of using all my luck at 8 days old. I couldn't imagine having been raised by anyone else. If that's the way it goes, then so be it. A great childhood is something that's hard to come by these days! I have a husband who loves me... amazing family and friends. I have a house, a nearly brand new car, great pets, food and clothing, a warm bed, a hot shower... We're not rich and do live paycheck to paycheck sometimes, but we never want for anything and could have extra money if we tried just a little harder. And, we're healthy! My life is a million times better than a lot of people's lives... I totally get that. I do lose sight of it sometimes though, because the pain in my heart has the ability to dwarf all that happiness some days. Lately, not so much... but some days. There is still a massive chunk of "what could have been" that floats around in my head and takes me back to the darker times... and I just want to maybe put it a bit further behind me.


----------



## psp2011

Megg, sounds very fair to me. :thumbup:I think we've all been there plenty of times. Even for different reasons, each our own. And in that moment, that reason is very valid and real. No discounting that. We all want to make our life just a bit better, whether it be by getting that job, house, child, etc. Whatever it is, it is important to us at the time. Seems like we have to keep trying to improve things no matter what is going on. Just once in a while smell the roses. Evens out the times when you can't see the roses anymore, ya know?:winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

I do like roses! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsJPC

raf-wife said:


> psp im really sorry chick x
> 
> well ladies me and dh have been talking and we are feeling ready to try again, might not be for a while mind ive recently started a new job and i want to get back in shape from the last go first, we also need to find a better clinic i was not happy at all with the treatment received at the last one especially considering it cost nearly £7000 we have also decided to keep the next go hush hush from everyone x

That's great news Raf - glad you are back! Good luck honey

x x x


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey all,
How's everyone doing?
I'm a box of nerves today! Ive been told I can call tomorrow morning to see how our embies are growing. It's killing me not calling today! Really praying that they're still growing nicely and we can go for blastie transfer on Saturday! 
How have you all coped with the wait? I'm already climbing the Walls!! X


----------



## littlemouse

Hey Dreamofabean,

I didn't find the wait between EC and ET too bad to be honest, mainly because I felt so terrible I was just relieved I had a 5DT and my little embryo wasn't returned to me when I was in so much pain!

Are you off work? I have become a total couch potato in the past 10 days, done lots of reading, movies, crap telly, EATING and sleeping!

Do you have any kind of relaxation CD you can listen to? I've got the Zita West one and have been doing it every day since ET to keep me sane. But any relaxation thing would do, it doesn't have to be a fertility one specifically.

X


----------



## dreamofabean

I'm off work at the moment but hoping to return Friday for the day and then maybe take a couple of days at beginning of next week?I would prefer to be at work tbh as id be busy but I'm a teacher and need to be ok or kids would run rings around me!
I haven't tried any relaxation, will try that! It's a bizarre feeling, not stress like I had before collection, just a mix if anxiety and a bit of excitement! 
How are you feeling now?? Xxx


----------



## littlemouse

I feel fine today, but it has taken me a while to feel fine. I felt almost normal again by the time I had ET but then felt totally exhausted and quite down afterwards. I did loads of sleeping on ET day and for a couple of days after. I think it was just my body and brain recovering from the experiences of the previous month!

Today my energy is back, I don't feel too bloated and I feel positive again, thank goodness! No symptoms whatsoever, which I'm trying not to worry about as it's v. early days...

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Yeah it's still very early!!don't worry about it :)
I find that I'm generally feeling fine, but when my bladder is full I get sore and tender! Must just be the pressure?


----------



## littlemouse

Your ovaries will still be quite big and tender and recovering, so yes must just be the bladder pressing on them. Frequent peeing then!

Right, have to go and actually do something away from my computer now. Step away from B&B littlemouse!

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Ha ha I'm the same, addicted! X


----------



## dreamofabean

Morning girls,
Today has taken an unexpected turn! 
Called to see how embies doing. All 8 are still growing but some are slow growers and they can't say whether they will catch up! I've got a few that are growing very well and are at 6 cells and just under the perfect criteria which she said is good. They said they want to transfer this afternoon just incase. She asked how Many I want so I said two!
Feeling disappointed that we won't go to blastocyst as I know there's a better chance then! 
Any words of wisdom or hope??? Xx


----------



## littlemouse

Hi Bean,

The main thing is that some of them have distinguished themselves as developing better than the others. That's the reason they try and do blastocysts anyway as it's a way of filtering out the best ones, but it sounds like that is already clear so please don't worry! And if you're having 2 then even better odds!!

Just try and be relaxed as you can for this afternoon. Good luck!!! And pray that the doctor is not 45 mins late like mine was, as I spent the whole time thinking my bladder would give out :)

XXX


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks honey. 
I keep telling myself this is a positive thing but I'm not quite believing it! However until Monday we thought fet was our only option so this is very positive!!
X


----------



## littlemouse

Exactly! One thing I've learned from this whole process is that you can't really depend on any absolutes as each call/ appt/ scan or whatever can bring fresh news, whether good or bad. It's probably the hardest part of all, dealing with the shifting sands.

But look how far you've come and how exciting today's stage is! Then you've unfortunately got the agonising wait along with me - hopefully you can help me to stop doing my own head in :)

X


----------



## dreamofabean

I'm sure I'll be able to honey, I am the worlds worse worrier!!
I've found that things have moved far faster than we expected! Ec was bought forward 5 days and now ET! Our embies are eager beavers hey?! Lol
Thanks for the reassurance xxx


----------



## dreamofabean

We are home :)
Two embies looked lovely! One is 5 cells and the other is 6! Lady said that's good for today :) we have named then bill and Ben so they feel loved! Ha ha! 
One was naughty and came back out on catheter so he had to go back in! Ha ha! Definitely our child ;) 
Xxx


----------



## littlemouse

Yay, well done! Hope you are feeling really positive. Did it all go smoothly? When are you allowed to test? 

I have now become obsessed in a way I promised I wouldn't.. I'm thinking of testing on Sunday which is a day early and a bit cheeky but we're not at work and that's appealing....

X


----------



## dreamofabean

In actually really not :( feel disappointed we didn't get to blasties and I'm scared they're not gonna stick! How silly to be so scared and pessimistic already!! 
I dont blame you honey, one day is nothing!


----------



## littlemouse

Honestly don't worry, I felt utterly miserable after ours for no reason I could explain, and it lasted a couple of days if I'm honest. My DH was really perplexed and kept trying to cheer me up but to no avail. I think I was just still recovering from it all - remember what you've been through this past month!

I moaned to my acupuncturist on Tuesday that I had been feeling quite negative and she just said it won't make any difference to the outcome and you have to let your feelings happen as they come. So, the same advice to you!

:hugs:
X


----------



## wishful2011

Hi

I am new to the forum but would def like to join, its nice to know theres otheres out there who are in your boat.

My first ICSI failed but I am trying to stay positive for the 2nd time ard.


x


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks Littlemouse! I feel like I should feel more positive n almost guilty that I'm not! Helps to know it's normal to be like this! Lots of people are so positive n using the pupo title, I'm more of a npup! X


----------



## Megg33k

dreamofabean said:


> Morning girls,
> Today has taken an unexpected turn!
> Called to see how embies doing. All 8 are still growing but some are slow growers and they can't say whether they will catch up! I've got a few that are growing very well and are at 6 cells and just under the perfect criteria which she said is good. They said they want to transfer this afternoon just incase. She asked how Many I want so I said two!
> Feeling disappointed that we won't go to blastocyst as I know there's a better chance then!
> Any words of wisdom or hope??? Xx

Almost every success story I know was with a 3 day transfer. I was heartbroken when I learned I'd be stuck with a 3 day, but it didn't matter when I got my BFP! You won't even remember that you didn't go to blast soon! :hugs:



dreamofabean said:


> We are home :)
> Two embies looked lovely! One is 5 cells and the other is 6! Lady said that's good for today :) we have named then bill and Ben so they feel loved! Ha ha!
> One was naughty and came back out on catheter so he had to go back in! Ha ha! Definitely our child ;)
> Xxx

Fantastic! Congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks Megg :) it's just me being silly!! X


----------



## Debbie82

Good luck dreamofabean, I think we all hope for the perfect textbook embryos but 2 good uns in Bill and Ben sounds good to me.

Will be keeping a close eye to see how they do:thumbup:


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks Debbie :)


----------



## psp2011

dream, good luck hun! they sound like really great embies to me! **Remember, my son was a 3 day transfer!!!!


----------



## dreamofabean

Was he psp? That makes me feel better!
I'm just a right stresser, always have been!
It's daft as dh and I had said in a way it'd be better if we got embies that were not quite perfect so we could transfer two. I got my wish and then worry that they're not quite perfect! Ha ha! Silly I know!


----------



## Debbie82

I would be the same dream, no matter what I get I'd prbably look at the negatives:dohh:

Its probably cos we're so used to disappointment its hard to accept when something actually goes ok or even well:thumbup:


----------



## dreamofabean

That's exactly it Debbie! X


----------



## Kaylakin

Good luck dream! Congrats on being pupo with ben and bill. Do you go in for any bloodwork between now and your beta?


----------



## littlemouse

I think it's a defence mechanism isn't it, trying to be prepared for the worst... it's only natural and I'm just the same! My DH tends to go on the side of optimism that just probably pushes me more the other way, 'in case'

Kaylakin I think it all tends to be more DIY in the UK, in that our clinics just tell us to POAS and tell them the result. We are basically left to our own devices now! Not sure if that's the same for you Dreamofabean? But it's what I have to do. 

We are now trying to work out when to do it, as its supposed to be first thing in the morning, but we thought it would be nicer to do when we're both about to leave for work. Wondering if we can somehow leave it to the evening so we get to be together whatever the outcome...

X


----------



## Megg33k

We automatically get betas at my clinic (US not UK). I think its split pretty evenly between betas vs POAS.

My OH also tends to be the optimist, whilst I usually remain the pessimist. I'm not doing that this cycle though. I'm just taking it a day at a time and remaining hopeful! I'm not even stressed yet! LOL


----------



## dreamofabean

Meg I am so pleased you're not stressed :)
Yup Littlemouse, same here! I just have to test on the 23rd and let them know! Going to have to keep myself very busy in between!
My dh is the same, hecwas so excited from egg collection onwards and bless him, yesterday was so chuffed! He liked that the embies looked like those he'd seen in books! Lol
Feeling quite crampy today, body has been through the mill i suppose!! X


----------



## Kaylakin

Yeah at my clinic they make you come back for a beta even if you are bleeding and they have you sign a form saying you will come back. That's the last thing I want to do..but for the last 4 iuis sure enough I was there even though I already knew I was out. Yuck. Good luck littlemouse and dream. 
Megg - glad you're not stressed. I'm trying to take it one day at a time too. I just did my first injections of follistim and menopur. I can't believe this is actually starting after all of the waiting...


----------



## Megg33k

Kaylakin said:


> Yeah at my clinic they make you come back for a beta even if you are bleeding and they have you sign a form saying you will come back. That's the last thing I want to do..but for the last 4 iuis sure enough I was there even though I already knew I was out. Yuck. Good luck littlemouse and dream.
> Megg - glad you're not stressed. I'm trying to take it one day at a time too. I just did my first injections of follistim and menopur. I can't believe this is actually starting after all of the waiting...

Ooh! I start my Menopur tonight! It all happens very quickly from here, darling! Hold on, its gonna be a bumpy ride! LOL 

What doses are you on?


----------



## Kaylakin

Megg33k said:


> Kaylakin said:
> 
> 
> Yeah at my clinic they make you come back for a beta even if you are bleeding and they have you sign a form saying you will come back. That's the last thing I want to do..but for the last 4 iuis sure enough I was there even though I already knew I was out. Yuck. Good luck littlemouse and dream.
> Megg - glad you're not stressed. I'm trying to take it one day at a time too. I just did my first injections of follistim and menopur. I can't believe this is actually starting after all of the waiting...
> 
> Ooh! I start my Menopur tonight! It all happens very quickly from here, darling! Hold on, its gonna be a bumpy ride! LOL
> 
> What doses are you on?Click to expand...

Oh wow..I'm getting psyched/nervous! What time are you taking your menopur? What else are you taking? I'm taking 150 iu of follistim and one vial of menopur. On Monday I go back for a scan and bw and they will tell me if I need to adjust the doses. What is your dosage?


----------



## Megg33k

Kaylakin said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaylakin said:
> 
> 
> Yeah at my clinic they make you come back for a beta even if you are bleeding and they have you sign a form saying you will come back. That's the last thing I want to do..but for the last 4 iuis sure enough I was there even though I already knew I was out. Yuck. Good luck littlemouse and dream.
> Megg - glad you're not stressed. I'm trying to take it one day at a time too. I just did my first injections of follistim and menopur. I can't believe this is actually starting after all of the waiting...
> 
> Ooh! I start my Menopur tonight! It all happens very quickly from here, darling! Hold on, its gonna be a bumpy ride! LOL
> 
> What doses are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow..I'm getting psyched/nervous! What time are you taking your menopur? What else are you taking? I'm taking 150 iu of follistim and one vial of menopur. On Monday I go back for a scan and bw and they will tell me if I need to adjust the doses. What is your dosage?Click to expand...

I take it around 7pm CST... I started with 375IU of Follistim, but I dropped down to 225IU today with my added Menopur dose (was on 225IU/150IU on the first 2 cycles, but we had to up it because of poor response). I take 1/2 a vial... I dunno what that translates too! LOL I go for my scan and bw on Tuesday! We're very close to the same schedule!!! :)


----------



## littlemouse

Ladies, I need help!

I'm freaking out that it hasn't worked, OTD is Monday. All week I had sore/ heavy boobs, which I kept telling myself was the progesterone side effect and not a sign of any sort. Anyway, they don't feel that way any more so I'm wondering if that means it was a sign and now its game over? Or am I just being stupid? 

I carried a couple of heavy shopping bags for a short time (5-10 mins) yesterday and now kicking myself that I shouldn't have done it. 

I know I probably sound like a lunatic, I just am so close to testing and now worrying my head off. I think I might cave in and test tomorrow, the waiting is killing me now and think I am just ready to know either way. 

Please if you can say anything helpful I would appreciate it!!

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Littlemouse I am sure all will be well. Im sure it's totally normal to feel that way, I do already! Sending you lots of love and positive vibes xx


----------



## Donna210369

Littlemouse, I doubt carrying shopping bags for 10mins would have done anything to harm your embies hunni. Please don't blame yourself if its not worked. There really is nothing any of us can do except wait and hope. I know it's a hard thing to hear but it's true. sending you massive hugs and praying its worked for you xx:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure the shopping bags didn't hurt anything! Sore boobs come and go when you're pregnant... So, I wouldn't worry!


----------



## dreamofabean

Megg is right honey :)
I'm slightly nervous my body isn't absorbing the progesterone properly as I have no sore boobs or anything! Apart from stomach tenderness and ovary 'burning' sensation there's nothing! X


----------



## Megg33k

My progesterone effected me some days and not others. I'm sure you're absorbing it. Its finicky!


----------



## raf-wife

hey girlies i have received my info pack from the nuffield and read through it all, looking good so far and i seem to fit the criteria for egg sharing, im going to visit my gp first though before contacting the clinic again to make sure a condition ive had does not affect me being accepted, im pretty sure its not genetic so i dont think it will be a problem and ive been in remission for 9 yrs now and im very well, we have not told any family members that were looking into round 2 and i think that way we will feel less pressure if we go ahead x


----------



## raf-wife

Megg33k said:


> My progesterone effected me some days and not others. I'm sure you're absorbing it. Its finicky!

it was the same for me too x


----------



## littlemouse

Thanks so much everyone, I really appreciate it. I am feeling a little less bonkers now than when I woke up this morning. It's good to know the progesterone side effects/ pregnancy symptoms can fluctuate. I've had a word with myself and know it's still too early to count myself out. 

My brother is here and we've just had a nice day out visiting flea markets and having lunch so was a good distraction. Not long to go now so hopefully I will manage without losing my marbles completely!

X


----------



## Kaylakin

Littlemouse - hang in there - the wait sounds like it is excruciating! That's good that you're keeping busy with your brother and everything. You are not out! Also, with all of the progesterone side effects, there is no way to tell what is from pregnancy, what is from progesterone, etc, especially with an IVF cycle! 

Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## dreamofabean

Glad you are feeling better now Littlemouse!! I think there's something in the air today, I've been the same! Big hugs xx


----------



## Kaylakin

> I take it around 7pm CST... I started with 375IU of Follistim, but I dropped down to 225IU today with my added Menopur dose (was on 225IU/150IU on the first 2 cycles, but we had to up it because of poor response). I take 1/2 a vial... I dunno what that translates too! LOL I go for my scan and bw on Tuesday! We're very close to the same schedule!!! :)

We are very much on almost the same schedule! How often will you be seen for u/s and bw? I have appointments on Mon, Wed, Fri of this coming week but they said they may have to see me more than that. How do you do half a vial of Menopur? 

I found the Menopur to sting a bit as it went in, and for a few minutes after, but it was tolerable. I am going to try to let it warm up to room temperature more, although I felt like it was. I know I don't have to refrigerate it, but I'm afraid with this heat that say if we lose power the house temperature will be too high. So, just in case, I keep it in the fridge. 

How are you feeling on your meds so far? 

You know what I found myself wondering the other day? If there are like 20 people at the same clinic doing IVF one cycle, how do they fit in all of the egg retrivals? I guess it is more of an issue with my clinic because there is only one doctor and he does all of the procedures for IVF. If it were an IUI, it is either him or the N.P but for egg retrievals obviously it is him. Well, I know they work it out somehow, I guess they just have people trigger at different times and they can completely control the process.


----------



## Kaylakin

raf-wife said:


> hey girlies i have received my info pack from the nuffield and read through it all, looking good so far and i seem to fit the criteria for egg sharing, im going to visit my gp first though before contacting the clinic again to make sure a condition ive had does not affect me being accepted, im pretty sure its not genetic so i dont think it will be a problem and ive been in remission for 9 yrs now and im very well, we have not told any family members that were looking into round 2 and i think that way we will feel less pressure if we go ahead x

Glad you are looking into starting again! It is hard having people know everything you're up to -- it is a lot of pressure, though it is nice to have the support as well. When do you think you would start treatment?


----------



## raf-wife

Kaylakin said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> hey girlies i have received my info pack from the nuffield and read through it all, looking good so far and i seem to fit the criteria for egg sharing, im going to visit my gp first though before contacting the clinic again to make sure a condition ive had does not affect me being accepted, im pretty sure its not genetic so i dont think it will be a problem and ive been in remission for 9 yrs now and im very well, we have not told any family members that were looking into round 2 and i think that way we will feel less pressure if we go ahead x
> 
> Glad you are looking into starting again! It is hard having people know everything you're up to -- it is a lot of pressure, though it is nice to have the support as well. When do you think you would start treatment?Click to expand...

thanks, ive no idea we really rushed in the first time without checking out the clinics etc so i want to check everything out first, and because we want to egg share we will have to have counceling first and be matched with someone but if we can start before the end of the year all our bloods will still be current so thats one less thing to do x


----------



## Megg33k

Kaylakin said:


> I take it around 7pm CST... I started with 375IU of Follistim, but I dropped down to 225IU today with my added Menopur dose (was on 225IU/150IU on the first 2 cycles, but we had to up it because of poor response). I take 1/2 a vial... I dunno what that translates too! LOL I go for my scan and bw on Tuesday! We're very close to the same schedule!!! :)
> 
> We are very much on almost the same schedule! How often will you be seen for u/s and bw? I have appointments on Mon, Wed, Fri of this coming week but they said they may have to see me more than that. How do you do half a vial of Menopur?
> 
> I found the Menopur to sting a bit as it went in, and for a few minutes after, but it was tolerable. I am going to try to let it warm up to room temperature more, although I felt like it was. I know I don't have to refrigerate it, but I'm afraid with this heat that say if we lose power the house temperature will be too high. So, just in case, I keep it in the fridge.
> 
> How are you feeling on your meds so far?
> 
> You know what I found myself wondering the other day? If there are like 20 people at the same clinic doing IVF one cycle, how do they fit in all of the egg retrivals? I guess it is more of an issue with my clinic because there is only one doctor and he does all of the procedures for IVF. If it were an IUI, it is either him or the N.P but for egg retrievals obviously it is him. Well, I know they work it out somehow, I guess they just have people trigger at different times and they can completely control the process.Click to expand...

We only make 1 appointment for u/s and bw at a time. I go Tuesday, and they'll probably have me back on Thursday. But I'll most likely end up triggering Thursday night. So, I don't expect to be seen again after that. Of course, I'm just guessing!

The Menopur... My instructions are to draw out 1cc of sterile water and mix it with the powder. Then, I draw out 0.5cc and inject it. The other 0.5cc still in the vial lives in the refrigerator until the next night's injection.

Meds are getting better. They were making me crazy for a while, but the stims help make me feel normal again. How about you?

Actually, my clinic also only has one doctor. He does every u/s, IUI, retrieval, transfer and everything else in between. They make sure we're all on nearly the same exact schedule so that they're only focusing on one part of the IVF process at a time. Almost all retrievals are done within just days of each other. I don't know how on earth they fit them all in!!!


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi all,
How is everyone?Littlemouse how are you feeling??
I'm having sone bizarre twinging on left side at moment. Too early for implantation if it were to happen so guessing it's ovary being daft! X


----------



## littlemouse

Hi everyone

Dreamofabean when do they reckon implantation happens on a 3dt? They told me within 48 hours on 5dt so I guess add 2 days - doesn't that mean it could be today-ish? Fingers crossed!!

I've managed to keep my cool and will be testing tomorrow as instructed. I think I'm just ready to know now, one way or the other. Am bloody terrified of testing to be honest. Obviously the outcome will either make us elated or devastated beyond belief. It's so mad really for so much to hinge on poas.

Anyway. I'm feeling quite reflective and not very chatty so hope everyone is well and I'll update tomorrow..

X


----------



## Megg33k

Could be finding a cozy spot, Dreamy! Just because its not digging in yet doesn't mean nothing's going on!


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks girls :)
Good luck for tomorrow Littlemouse!!! Xx


----------



## littlemouse

Morning! BFP! :happydance:

I keep having to look at the stick to check.. I just can't believe it. Was totally prepared for -ve and not for +ve result.

I just want everyone to know that I have no symptoms whatsoever currently, so try not to drive yourself crazy like I did!

I'm still so worried it could be somehow wrong that I'm going to test again in a few days but for now am going to enjoy being P without the UPO bit!!

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Oh yay!!!! So happy for you! Congratulations!! Have been popping in and out waiting to see your result :) such fab news! X


----------



## littlemouse

Qh thank you Dream! I was awake from 3.30 waiting for 6am to come which is when we'd agreed to do it so we'd have a bit of time together before work. We're both going to be exhausted today!

Fingers crossed you are not far behind me with yours :)

X


----------



## raf-wife

congratulations x


----------



## psp2011

littlemouse, huge congrats!!!


----------



## dreamofabean

Just called clinic, none of our other embies made it :( don't really hold put much hope for these little fellas now :(


----------



## psp2011

dream, please don't put too much importance on those other embies. I had a 3 day transfer of 3 embies, with a few others that did not end up making it to day 5 to freeze. However, my son was born out of one of the 3 they put in so there is plenty of hope!!


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks psp. I'm just so worried :( our two we had back were only 5 and 6 cells on day 3 so i was praying we at least had one that had grown further. I know they're in the best place but it's so hard waiting and I still have so long to wait! Grrr!


----------



## littlemouse

Thank you Psp and raf-wife!

Dream please don't worry - we didn't have any that were good enough to freeze - we had our best one put back in and look what happened! I'm sure Bill and Ben are snuggling away getting all cosy in there. 

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks Littlemouse. I suppose id just held onto hope that if these had grown, b&b could too.


----------



## littlemouse

B&B are in a much lovelier place! And they were your best ones :)

I know it's bloody hard. It's basically impossible not to worry about every single thing so I won't tell you not to. But I found my Zita West relaxation CD really good during the 2ww - do you have something like that to listen to?

I did go completely bonkers a few times, but not as much as I expected!! I think if you do something like the relaxations/ visualisations it really helps to keep you sane. 

Is it the 23rd you test? 

X


----------



## dreamofabean

I don't have the Zita one but do have some meditation CDs. 
Yeah it's the 23rd I test, will be two weeks post transfer. Don't think I'll hold out that long tbh x


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, littlemouse!!! :hugs:

I posted in your journal, Dreamy... It means nothing that they didn't make it!


----------



## fisher14

Congratulations littlemouse......im so so pleased for you :)


----------



## Kaylakin

Congrats Littlemouse!!!!


----------



## Kaylakin

I have a question for you guys. Did you end up with more follicles than they originally saw on your first scan/bloodwork appointment? They counted a bunch today but said that more could pop up and that may not be the final number, and that it was difficult to fully see all of them at this time. Does this sound about right? Just wondering if this will be my final count or if I should really expect a few more? What do you all think?


----------



## dmama

Kaylakin said:


> I have a question for you guys. Did you end up with more follicles than they originally saw on your first scan/bloodwork appointment? They counted a bunch today but said that more could pop up and that may not be the final number, and that it was difficult to fully see all of them at this time. Does this sound about right? Just wondering if this will be my final count or if I should really expect a few more? What do you all think?

During my previous IVF cycle, the RE kept talking about 10 follies, but when it came to retrieval there were 12. I think that there were two that were there, but he didn't really include them because they were small and not considered, but I guess by retrieval date, they reached a good enough size to qualify for collection. Good luck


----------



## dmama

Any of you ladies have to get a saline hystogram prior to your IVF or IUI cycles? If so, I know you have to call on CD1 menses, but are you still bleeding when you go in for it?


----------



## Megg33k

Kaylakin said:


> I have a question for you guys. Did you end up with more follicles than they originally saw on your first scan/bloodwork appointment? They counted a bunch today but said that more could pop up and that may not be the final number, and that it was difficult to fully see all of them at this time. Does this sound about right? Just wondering if this will be my final count or if I should really expect a few more? What do you all think?

I ended up with more at my 2nd u/s than we saw at my 1st, I think.



dmama said:


> Any of you ladies have to get a saline hystogram prior to your IVF or IUI cycles? If so, I know you have to call on CD1 menses, but are you still bleeding when you go in for it?

Yes! I had a saline sono prior to my 1st IVF. I didn't have much a period that cycle, so I wasn't. But I would have still been bleeding if it was a proper AF. It wasn't too bad, but I did end up being taken for surgery a week later to have a mess of polyps removed. I was shocked!


AFM... U/S & E2 in the morning. I'll report when I know something.


----------



## littlemouse

Hi Kaylakin

Yes I definitely had more. I had 3 U/S whilst stimming. The 1st one I didn't actually ask how many they could see but it was so early I don't think it would have meant much. On the 2nd one I had 14 folllicles and the 3rd one (2 days later) I had 18 follicles. At EC they got 17 eggs, of which 15 were mature. 

I've also heard that there can be more found on the day of EC. As the U/S gives a 2D picture of what is a 3D thing, sometimes they can't see everything or some are 'hiding' behind others. But when they come to do the EC they'll make sure they get everything that's there. 

Hope that helps!

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Morning all,
Kaylakin I definitely had more follicles! About another ten popped up between first scan and ec!
Dmama I had a hsg and I think my period had finished! Pretty sure it had!
Megg I'm excited to know your results!!!!
Afm: going through the motions although I strongly feel it's all over :(


----------



## Donna210369

congratulations Littlemouse. Whoop whoop :happydance::happydance:


Dream don't count yourself out yet hun. Thinking of you. I'm just waiting to hear from clinic to see if any of my 8 eggs fertilised. Calling between 10 -12 today, and its five to twelve now. Am soooooo nervous xx


----------



## davecr033

Congratulations little mouse! How exciting! I am so happy for you.

Donna, 8 eggs- that's a great number. Keeping fingers crossed for you as well.

dmama - I had a saline hysto done prior to starting ivf cycle and thank god. They found my right tube blocked and scaring tissue on my uterus which they removed. I didn't know my right tube was blocked until then and I'd taken the dye test for the tubes before. It was nice to finally know the cause of my infertility finally.

AFM - working through each day of 2ww and trying to stay positive everyday. I am just talking to the little beans every day :)


----------



## Megg33k

That's pretty common, Dreamy! I thought it was over about that time on my first cycle... and it really, really wasn't! I think its almost a good sign to think its over! LOL

My u/s was good... waiting on my E2 to know for sure, but we might trigger tonight. I have several good sized follies. Doctor thinks I'll trigger tonight, but coordinator thinks I'll be re-checked tomorrow. We'll see who's right!

Lining: 13.4mm
Right Ovary: 6x15mm, 1x16mm, 3x17mm, 2x18mm, 1x21mm
Left Ovary: 3x18mm (stopped counting)
E2: Waiting...


----------



## dreamofabean

Megg I'm so excited!! Can't wait to hear of you're triggering tonight! X


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls,

Davecr when do you test hun? is it dragging?

Megg good luck. sounds like you're going to be Egg collecting for a while there with that many. 

Dreamofbean are you feeling any better? I know i'll be the same as you, but I always think the worst, then it cant be any worse than that (If you know what I mean)

5 of my eggs fertilised so was pleased with that. Embryologist said I can phone him tomorrow to see how they're getting on............. bless.

Hi to everyone else:wave:

Good luck, big hugs and fingers firmly crossed for all of you xx


----------



## dreamofabean

5 fertilised is great Donna :)
Yeah I'm feeling a bit better thank you, think I've pretty much accepted it's over but getting on with it x


----------



## davecr033

Hi Donna, I test next week wednesday so I've still got another whole week to go....Yes its dragging for sure. Went to acupuncture today and was hoping she could give me anything positive news based on my pulse but she said it was too early. So I am trying to just hang in there. 

5 fertilized eggs for you is awesome! Hopefully they all do well and grow to full blasto.


----------



## Megg33k

E2 = 2578!!! :wohoo:



dreamofabean said:


> Megg I'm so excited!! Can't wait to hear of you're triggering tonight! X

I think I'm triggering in the morning instead. So, EC on Thur afternoon, if I'm guessing!



Donna210369 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Davecr when do you test hun? is it dragging?
> 
> Megg good luck. sounds like you're going to be Egg collecting for a while there with that many.
> 
> Dreamofbean are you feeling any better? I know i'll be the same as you, but I always think the worst, then it cant be any worse than that (If you know what I mean)
> 
> 5 of my eggs fertilised so was pleased with that. Embryologist said I can phone him tomorrow to see how they're getting on............. bless.
> 
> Hi to everyone else:wave:
> 
> Good luck, big hugs and fingers firmly crossed for all of you xx

5 is spectacular! :) And, they can take all the time they want if it means more eggs! I'm okay with it!


----------



## Wallie

Megg it's gone so quickly for you, or it seems like it for me anyway. Great news you've responded better this time. Hope they're all mature and you even get frosties this time for baby no.2. Good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

Wallie said:


> Megg it's gone so quickly for you, or it seems like it for me anyway. Great news you've responded better this time. Hope they're all mature and you even get frosties this time for baby no.2. Good luck!

That would be FANTASTIC! Whatever he gets usually is mature for me. 3 of 4 and 2 of 2.

It has gone quickly! I've only been stimming for 1 week.


----------



## Kaylakin

Megg33k said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Megg it's gone so quickly for you, or it seems like it for me anyway. Great news you've responded better this time. Hope they're all mature and you even get frosties this time for baby no.2. Good luck!
> 
> That would be FANTASTIC! Whatever he gets usually is mature for me. 3 of 4 and 2 of 2.
> 
> It has gone quickly! I've only been stimming for 1 week.Click to expand...

Megg that is great news! Was your protocol different this time? How are you triggering already?? I've been stimming for 4 days, and tonight will be my fifth. I feel like we are close in our cycles but they told me my egg retrieval would be next week. I guess we will see because they have had to have me come in every day this week, which is a good thing they said so that they can keep track of everything and make any adjustments. How high did your clinic like to see your E2? It sounds like this cycle is going great for you so far!!
The one thing I'm worried about is that at my very first scan they counted 12 follicles. I went back today and they said it is tough to count all of them because they could be on top of one another, etc. So, they would know more later but they did say more could pop up. I was hoping to have like at least 15 to work with because I know not all of them have eggs in them. This being my first IVF cycle, I also don't know where the problem lies, like is it with the fertilization, or not enough mature eggs..? Oh well, I guess I have to wait and see. I go back tomorrow morning. I'm running out of veins to puncture...


----------



## Kaylakin

dmama said:


> Any of you ladies have to get a saline hystogram prior to your IVF or IUI cycles? If so, I know you have to call on CD1 menses, but are you still bleeding when you go in for it?

I had a sonohystogram last year before I realized I would need to go down the IUI and IVF route. I was not still bleeding, as they said they do them after your period but before ovulation. Hope that helps...


----------



## Kaylakin

littlemouse said:


> Hi Kaylakin
> 
> Yes I definitely had more. I had 3 U/S whilst stimming. The 1st one I didn't actually ask how many they could see but it was so early I don't think it would have meant much. On the 2nd one I had 14 folllicles and the 3rd one (2 days later) I had 18 follicles. At EC they got 17 eggs, of which 15 were mature.
> 
> I've also heard that there can be more found on the day of EC. As the U/S gives a 2D picture of what is a 3D thing, sometimes they can't see everything or some are 'hiding' behind others. But when they come to do the EC they'll make sure they get everything that's there.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> X

Thanks Littlemouse! I'm so glad to hear that they found more as you went. They said 12 for my very first ultrasound, and today they were rattling off numbers but I wasn't counting. I go back tomorrow. I hope there are a lot of bigger ones. I already had a lead follicle that was 17mm so I'm hoping that calms down when I add in the ganirelix tonight. I just have to trust the doc..it is hard..


----------



## davecr033

any of you ladies taking the progestrone in oil shots after ER? I have to take them and they are leaving massive red welts on my body which are really really sore. I feel them everytime I get up and sit down, walking and sleeping is becoming very painful. I am trying to ice the areas to bring the swelling down but its not working as well as I'd like. 

Any advice?


----------



## Kaylakin

davecr033 said:


> any of you ladies taking the progestrone in oil shots after ER? I have to take them and they are leaving massive red welts on my body which are really really sore. I feel them everytime I get up and sit down, walking and sleeping is becoming very painful. I am trying to ice the areas to bring the swelling down but its not working as well as I'd like.
> 
> Any advice?

Hey davecr,
I won't be doing the shots because I'll be doing the crinone gel, but I know the ladies on here have some good suggestions for keeping the pain down. Meg has a whole protocol she uses, lol, so I'm sure they will be on to fill you in!! I'm sorry you are in so much pain... Can you switch to another form of progesterone? My clinic told me the gel and the shots are both as effective...?


----------



## dmama

davecr033 said:


> any of you ladies taking the progestrone in oil shots after ER? I have to take them and they are leaving massive red welts on my body which are really really sore. I feel them everytime I get up and sit down, walking and sleeping is becoming very painful. I am trying to ice the areas to bring the swelling down but its not working as well as I'd like.
> 
> Any advice?

I did not have to take them with my first IVF, I took the suppositories, but I have heard that some people are allergic to the oil (is it in sesame seed oil?). That could be your problem. You should call the office and see what they have to say....I know the IM shot might hurt, but shouldn't be too swollen or red or itchy....
Feel better!


----------



## Megg33k

Kaylakin said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Megg it's gone so quickly for you, or it seems like it for me anyway. Great news you've responded better this time. Hope they're all mature and you even get frosties this time for baby no.2. Good luck!
> 
> That would be FANTASTIC! Whatever he gets usually is mature for me. 3 of 4 and 2 of 2.
> 
> It has gone quickly! I've only been stimming for 1 week.Click to expand...
> 
> Megg that is great news! Was your protocol different this time? How are you triggering already?? I've been stimming for 4 days, and tonight will be my fifth. I feel like we are close in our cycles but they told me my egg retrieval would be next week. I guess we will see because they have had to have me come in every day this week, which is a good thing they said so that they can keep track of everything and make any adjustments. How high did your clinic like to see your E2? It sounds like this cycle is going great for you so far!!
> The one thing I'm worried about is that at my very first scan they counted 12 follicles. I went back today and they said it is tough to count all of them because they could be on top of one another, etc. So, they would know more later but they did say more could pop up. I was hoping to have like at least 15 to work with because I know not all of them have eggs in them. This being my first IVF cycle, I also don't know where the problem lies, like is it with the fertilization, or not enough mature eggs..? Oh well, I guess I have to wait and see. I go back tomorrow morning. I'm running out of veins to puncture...Click to expand...

Yep, definitely triggering already. I am on a different protocol this time... a more aggressive one. They definitely want to see E2 over 1000 prior to trigger, but that didn't happen last cycle. I don't have much choice but to trigger since I had at least 16 follies that were 16+mm. 6 of them were 18-21mm. And, my E2 was 2500+. So, its just time! LOL You never know how quickly it might happen. 

Its tough when you don't know how many eggs you'll get based on the follie count. I remember that we thought we'd get loads the first cycle and then everyone (us and the doctor) was really disappointed when we only got 4. But, it was right in line with my E2 that time. The E2 level can tell you a lot in coordination with the follicle count. Are they telling you the levels or just keeping it to themselves?



davecr033 said:


> any of you ladies taking the progestrone in oil shots after ER? I have to take them and they are leaving massive red welts on my body which are really really sore. I feel them everytime I get up and sit down, walking and sleeping is becoming very painful. I am trying to ice the areas to bring the swelling down but its not working as well as I'd like.
> 
> Any advice?

Yes! I posted (a little while ago) a "ritual" that helps to avoid that. I can give you the rundown again though.

Warm a heating pad or a rice bag. Draw out your dose and place the syringe on the heat until its warm (NOT hot) to the touch. Jab and then push the oil in slowly. After you remove the needle, massage the injection site for about 1 min. Then, place the heat on the site for an additional 15-20 min. Ice is the worst thing you can do. Oil gets thick when its cold. It can't circulate through your muscle tissue when its cold. Being as close to body temp as possible is best. The massaging helps with that too, but the heat is the most important. If you don't get it circulated, it pools and results in painful red welts. No more ice!


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls, just quick update, all 5 of my embies are still doing well. they're between 3 and 4 cells and looking good. So go in for transfer tomorrow at 12.50. am soooooo nervous and excited xxx

Hope everyone is well. love and luck xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Donna that's fab news! How exciting!! X


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! Congrats, Donna! Good luck!


----------



## davecr033

Megg33K - THANK YOU SO MUCH! I've totally been doing it all wrong and putting ice on it thinking that since the areas are are angry red and hot to the touch, that ice is the helper. I will definitely try heat pack tonight. wow - had no idea and when i asked the nurse she just said oh the welts are normal. No help at all. 

Donna - congrats and good luck with ET tomorrow. Very exciting. Hubby and I came up with nick names for our little embbies so we could talk to them after ET - silly I know but it lighten the mood and relaxed us. 

AFM - I was just tired and sore from the welts and not getting good sleep since its hard to turn without hurting and generally feeling down yesterday that I broke down and had a good cry. Poor hubby was so sweet and just held me and told me to let it all out. I still have another week to go before beta test and it just was feeling like such a long ways away yesterday. Its been a long journey and I just need to remember the big goal at the end of the journey will be all worth it. Could be the meds too making me all emotional too. I am looking at pics of my nieces and seeing their smiling faces to help me feel better.


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I suppose the welts ARE normal... But they're not necessary! The clinics really don't tell you what to do to avoid it. I only know because I was neurotic and terrified of the shots so I researched for about 3 days to find out how to make them not suck! :haha:


----------



## davecr033

Well I am so glad that you did the research and found it. I wasn't able to find anything. Bless you for that! :)

Good Luck with trigger and ER. You're numbers look great! I had 16 folliciles in the right sizes when I went in for ER and they were able to get 17 out of which 14 fertilized and 8 went to full blasto. So we transferred two and froze the other 6 just in case. 

I actually picked up two pregnancy books yesterday to start reading them. Hoping the positive thinking will help. But not knowing if you are yet also makes it a bit discouraging to read the books too. My husband thought I was crazy since I was already having a emotional night and crying for no reason other than I was tired. Boy, the ups and downs of this whole process is amazing and its definitely hitting me now.

Thank you to all of you for your support.


----------



## littlemouse

Hi everyone :wave:

I hope you're all doing okay?

Meg have you triggered yet? That has gone so fast for you - almost at EC already! How are you feeling? 

Davecr I hope you're surviving those welts, that sounds horrible! I've got the suppositories which are still making their presence known in terms of windiness! When is your OTD? Hope you are surviving knicker watch ok :)

Donna that all sounds great - when are you going in for ET??

Dream, how are you doing lady? Still going out of your mind? I know it is bloody hard and you've still got a week to go... but keep your chin up sweetie.

Kaylakin how are you doing? And your follies how are they coming along?

AFM: I'm having a bit of a freakout today. When I went for a pee earlier I had some pale pink blood. Not proper blood just faint and diluted. Of course I thought the worst.. I spoke to the clinic and they said it's pretty normal to have this around the time your period would have been due. I have to keep an eye on it and they said if it turns bright red or has clots... well that would be bad. Obviously whatever they say it's impossible not to be worried. Anyway I stopped working and have been on the sofa this afternoon, terrified every time I need to pee again. I still have no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever and am terrified that it's all over before it's begun. Anyway. I'm trying not to lose my mind. 

Hugs to all 
X


----------



## Donna210369

Thanks Littlemouse. Going for ET tomorrow 12.50. 

I know its easier said than done to not worry but really try hard not to. I had quite a bit of bleeding at 9 weeks but went on to have a perfectly healthy son. I think its quite common. But like your clinic said, if you get pain with it or clots then go and see someone. Hope it stops and you can relax a bit. I usually get pg symptoms around 6 weeks so i'm sure you'll get them soon enough (and then you'll wish you didn't) sending hugs and positive vibes to you :hugs: xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Aww little mouse try not to panic too much lovely! I'm sure it's perfectly normal.
I'm ok Ta, just plodding! Am trying not to analyse every twinge but it's impossible! Ha ha! X


----------



## littlemouse

Thanks ladies... fingers crossed it will be okay.

Meanwhile, I've had a banging headache all afternoon but not really supposed to take anything at this stage. I'm not really a headache person so not sure if that's a pregnancy thing or what.

I certainly don't feel like dancing through a field in a floaty frock like that total myth of what pregnancy is like!!

X


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds pretty normal, littlemouse! :hugs:

I'm good! I'm a little annoyed because they want me to trigger at 2:30am!!! I didn't really intend to be awake at 2:30am! But, I guess I will be now! EC will be Friday at 1pm!


----------



## davecr033

Thanks littlemouse! I had have the supposorities as well but since my E2 went up too close to being border hypersimulation syndrome before ER they have me taking the shots. I feel so bad for spending money on ovidrel shots too which is now sitting in the fridge waisting away. If anyone is getting ready and needs it please let me know. I haven't opened the box or anything. They switched me to lupron shots to avoid the hypersimulation. 

Going to definitely try the heat pack tonight and hopefully get some good sleep. Just was feeling generally down about the whole thing last night but now I am having some ice cream with hot fudge and its amazing how sugar and fat can make you feel better LOL:winkwink:

Megg - 2:30 am trigger - ouch! Hope you can sleep in a bit that day and good luck with ER


----------



## littlemouse

Oh no Meg! Mine was 11.30 but it was a Saturday night so we just watched a movie, then I did the shot and we went to bed.

Can you just go to bed and set an alarm? Or wouldn't you trust it to wake you up? Good luck!!!


X


----------



## Megg33k

I wouldn't trust that we'd definitely wake up... And, I don't trust either of us to do the injection in a half-asleep state. We'll just wait it out. We don't usually get to bed until around midnight, so its only an extra 2.5 hours... but that sounds like a REALLY long time! LOL


----------



## Blue12

Megg - fabulous stimming results I see in your siggy! I had to do that time for the trigger for both of my cycles and it is no fun. The first cycle I stayed awake with 3 alarm clocks around me just in case I fell asleep and the second cycle I went to sleep and set 4 alarms to help wake me up. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Blue12 said:


> Megg - fabulous stimming results I see in your siggy! I had to do that time for the trigger for both of my cycles and it is no fun. The first cycle I stayed awake with 3 alarm clocks around me just in case I fell asleep and the second cycle I went to sleep and set 4 alarms to help wake me up. :hugs:

Hey, I'll happily follow in your footsteps! You're almost done baking your little one already!!! Bring it on! :flower:


----------



## Ttcne

Congrats Littlemouse! 

Good luck on your er Megg. Holy cow that has come quick. I haven't really been on in a week. It all sounds like it is going very well.


----------



## littlemouse

How are you doing Ttcne?? Hope all is good?

X


----------



## Megg33k

Trigger done... Now comes the wait for Friday! Longest 34 hours ever, I suspect! LOL


----------



## blondemop

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to pop in. Looks like I will joining again soon. I had successful ICSI in March but unfortunately lost the baby around 10 weeks. Needless to say DH and I were totally heartbroken. Had a D&C on May 19 and am now just waiting for AF. If I get it before the end of June I can go ahead with ICSI again in July, if not, I have to wait until August. PRAYING for AF right now. I have never wanted to see her more in my life! I had a neg urine pregnancy test 2 weeks ago so she should come anytime now. Keeping my fingers crossed! and as always keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies as well!


----------



## davecr033

Megg - good luck with ER

blondemop - welcome back. Keeping fingers crossed for AF for you.

littlemouse- have you already gone for your official beta test?

AFM - I tired the heat pad last night and it helped. The welts are still there but hopefully with more heating tonight it will slowly decrease. I was able to sleep a little better. Thank you so much Megg. Wish I could give you a big hug! Other than that I am still in my 2ww. I am on day 9 after ET and I remember my acupunctrist saying that I should be able to test on day 11. I don't go for beta test until next wednesday. I don't really feel any different other than tired and soreness from the shots. So really not sure what is happening with my little beans. Longest 2 week ever in my life - ARGH!!!:wacko: I am working the whole time and its not working to distract me at all :)


----------



## littlemouse

Meg well done! It will fly, only 1 more day to go :)

Blondemop hi :wave: how are you doing? Sorry to hear you had a m/c that must have been heartbreaking, especially so close to 12 weeks. Lots of luck for round 2 :)

Davecr, when did you have your ET in terms of the embryos? I was told to POAS 10 days after my 5DT - with transfer day being day 1. So if you had 5DT you could test tomorrow? Sorry I can't remember which stage you had ET!

I don't get a beta (is that a blood test?). We just POAS and then I've got an early scan at the clinic on 5 July. I am already impatient but hopefully it will go faster than the 2ww!

X


----------



## Megg33k

blondemop said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to pop in. Looks like I will joining again soon. I had successful ICSI in March but unfortunately lost the baby around 10 weeks. Needless to say DH and I were totally heartbroken. Had a D&C on May 19 and am now just waiting for AF. If I get it before the end of June I can go ahead with ICSI again in July, if not, I have to wait until August. PRAYING for AF right now. I have never wanted to see her more in my life! I had a neg urine pregnancy test 2 weeks ago so she should come anytime now. Keeping my fingers crossed! and as always keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies as well!

I'm so sorry, honey! Obviously, that's why I'm back here too! Our stories are eerily similar, it seems. I hope you can get in to the July cycle! I'll happily donate my AF to you since you want her right now and I'd like to be done with her! :hugs:



davecr033 said:


> Megg - good luck with ER
> 
> blondemop - welcome back. Keeping fingers crossed for AF for you.
> 
> littlemouse- have you already gone for your official beta test?
> 
> AFM - I tired the heat pad last night and it helped. The welts are still there but hopefully with more heating tonight it will slowly decrease. I was able to sleep a little better. Thank you so much Megg. Wish I could give you a big hug! Other than that I am still in my 2ww. I am on day 9 after ET and I remember my acupunctrist saying that I should be able to test on day 11. I don't go for beta test until next wednesday. I don't really feel any different other than tired and soreness from the shots. So really not sure what is happening with my little beans. Longest 2 week ever in my life - ARGH!!!:wacko: I am working the whole time and its not working to distract me at all :)

I'm glad its helping a bit! :)

Good luck testing!!! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies, Just to let you know i'm PUPO with triplets!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG am soooooooooooooooo excited xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

EEK! Congrats, Donna!!! :hugs:


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies, Just to let you know i'm PUPO with triplets!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> OMG am soooooooooooooooo excited xxxxx

FAB FAB AND TRIPLE FAB, well done you :):):) go girl :) Take good care of yourself now x :happydance:


----------



## dreamofabean

So sorry for your loss blondemop :(
Megg yay!!
Donna pupo with triplets, wow!!
Littlemouse I'm sure the time will fly!! 
Afm: just want the next 7 days put way so I'll know! X


----------



## Kaylakin

Megg33k said:


> Trigger done... Now comes the wait for Friday! Longest 34 hours ever, I suspect! LOL

Wow, how exciting!! Good luck!!


----------



## Kaylakin

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies, Just to let you know i'm PUPO with triplets!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> OMG am soooooooooooooooo excited xxxxx

Wow triplets..so great!! Congrats and hope the next two weeks goes quickly..


----------



## Kaylakin

I'm getting so tired of this whole process. No matter what happens I stress about it. When I was put on a higer dose of follistim and menopur I worried about overstimulating. Now that I'm doing fine and I have 12 or more follicles of a decent size growing together, I worry that it is not enough. No matter what, I worry and I'm tired of it. I had a scan and bloodwork this am, and after theey showed me the trigger shot and how to mix it. I started freaking crying for no reason bc I was stressed about the whole process and it not going well. It wasn't about the shot because I felt fine with that. I felt really dumb because I've never cried in front of anyone except my husband so far. I find it really hard to cry in public so I feel super stupid right now but I know it is probably normal emotions. The nurse said that around now is when it starts to hit ppl..? I dunno, I'm just tired and frustrated with it all while trying to manage at work like nothings wrong..ugh!


----------



## Donna210369

kaylakin it really is so normal to feel this way. And believe me , those nurses will be very very used to it by now. It's natural to feel fed up. My consultant asked me today how I had found the whole process and I said, its the emotions of hoping and waiting all the time, for a whole month. She said its a rollercoaster, one day, your up because your follicles are doing well, then your next scan a couple aren't doing so good and your in the depths of depression thinking its not working. I've been told that my age makes me a bad candidate but produced 8 eggs, 5 fertilised and all excellent quality. Whether they stick is another thing so again, its a matter of waiting and hoping. But it'll be worth it in the end if we get the results we want. And at least we've given it our best shot. Allow yourself to feel like this sometimes, its normal. Take care hun, sending a big hug :hugs: xx


----------



## dreamofabean

I've felt the same Kaylakin! I think everyone does. I was so paranoid about ohss and started to develop it but it went eventually. Now I worry myself as ohss gets worse with of and I'm fine now, so take it that it's failed and I'm not pg!
Even in normal cycles where I'm not expecting to be preggo I have more symptoms than I do now!! Absolutely nothing!! X


----------



## littlemouse

Donna congrats, pupo with 3 beans!!! Good luck in the 2ww :)

Kaylakin that is so totally normal, I was exactly the same! Donna put it really well, it is a total rollercoaster. How anyone is expected to carry on pretending to be normal or holding down a job is just insane. I think it was the hardest thing I've ever done, hence hoping the 1st one works so I don't have to do it again!! But it will come to an end and you will survive it, I promise - and fingers crossed it will all be worth it :)

Dream how are you doing? Is it 1 week today for testing? Hang in there!

X


----------



## dreamofabean

I'm going crazy Littlemouse! Really need to return to work to keep me busy!! Back on Monday! Yup it's next Thursday test day, I'll be 14 dp3dt then. Going crazy waiting, really convinced it'll be bfn and a whole load of tears x


----------



## littlemouse

Keep the faith Dream! I know it's so hard to but I honestly had bugger all symptoms either and look how it turned out. I mean I am still struggling to believe I had a BFP so I completely know how you feel. The waiting is totally agonising tho. But just think, this time next week you'll know. It's the very last hurdle you just have to keep on a wee bit longer :)

Can you do something nice this weekend to take your mind off?

X


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks honey. I have a massage and facial booked for Saturday so that will be nice :) will hopefully chill me out a bit! X


----------



## littlemouse

How lovely! I think I'm gonna go for a facial next week too, DH got me a voucher to a posh salon for my birthday :) 

Just make sure you tell the masseur what's going on with you so they can be gentle and safe.


----------



## dreamofabean

I will do! It's a back massage so should be fine!!I've had the vouchers for ages so thought I'd treat myself!! X


----------



## davecr033

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies, Just to let you know i'm PUPO with triplets!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> OMG am soooooooooooooooo excited xxxxx

Wow that amazing!! Triple hugs and congrats!


----------



## davecr033

Oh Kaylakin, sorry you're worrying so much sweetie. I was a mess two days ago and before ET I was a mess while doing the early shots too. Thank god I didn't cry in front of anyone but hubby but so feel you about crying in front of others. I had an emotional moment one day at work and darted to my car to ball it out for a bit. It is a very long road and so much to do and I still feel like its never going to end with good news. The drugs and the whole complicated process and trying to pretend to be normal at work and with family is very tiring. 

I balled it out two days ago and when hubby asked me why I was crying I snorted out that I didn't know why. He said I looked so cute with all the snot running down my nose. 

Just cry it out of your system sweetie. It feels better afterwards. At least it did for me.


----------



## Megg33k

Kaylakin- Your feelings are completely normal, I swear! Those people have seen so many people cry! You aren't the first and won't be the last! Cut yourself some slack. I hope none of you ever get to find out that the 3rd cycle is the easiest! I count myself lucky that I'm finally not a wreck this time!


----------



## Kaylakin

Thank you guys for your responses. I just got home now and read them and I feel like you are the only people who really understand. It is too hard to explain the ups and downs to people who haven't been through this. I definitely need to cut myself some slack. I can't be strong through everything without cracking a little bit...

*Donna* -- that's exactly it -- the rollercoaster of ups and downs. I can take whatever physically, I'll do 10 shots a night -whatever! It's just everything out of your control and the not knowing..ugh!

*Littlemouse*- I agree, holding down a job is hard - especially when you have to help other people. Some days I wish I had a desk job where I could zone out for a few minutes at a time..no such luck! I agree it has been the hardest thing I've gone through - this whole TTC business has been the hardest thing so far...
*Dream --* It seems there's always something to worry about, I agree! It's like, even if you do get pregnant, it never ends -- then you're worried about each scan and then do you feel the baby moving enough; then the baby is born and there are a million other concerns to worry about...it never stops...Having said that, I'd rather be worrying about a newborn than my follicles growing inside me! hah..Good luck with the rest of your 2WW..the massage sounds great! There are SO many people who say they felt nothing and it worked out fine. I just spoke to a friend tonight who told me the story of someone who felt absolutely nothing but her beta came back positive..try to hang in there!


----------



## Kaylakin

*Davecr* Thank you for your response! I did feel better after crying it out on the way to work, lol. I just have to remind myself to take it one day at a time, and to actually follow that advice. That's great about your husband -- glad you can look cute in the midst of all of this! LOL.My husband has been great. He tells me each night how proud he is of me and everything...it is really nice to have that support..

*Meg* - thanks. You're right, they've probably seen it all. It is so hard to cut myself slack but I think that's exactly what I have to do. I get so down on myself when I let the stress of this get to me or I get emotional when I don't want to...but I really have to stop putting these unrealistic expectations on myself. I can't imagine doing it three times, but if I have to I will..and I'm glad that you're dealing with it better this time around!


----------



## Megg33k

I couldn't imagine doing it once... let alone 3 times. I was sure that even the first cycle would never come to completion. Something was bound to stop me. I wouldn't respond. We wouldn't get any eggs. Nothing would fertilize. Nothing would be left growing so there would be no transfer. But, not only did I complete the cycle, I actually got pregnant! LOL Of course, it didn't have a happy ending... but that's not the cycle's fault. That's just my crap luck! The most important thing to remember is that you don't have to believe it will work in order for it to work! It keeps rolling right along no matter what you're thinking/feeling!


----------



## Kaylakin

Yeah, Meg, that is very good to know. I mean, I'm usually a very positive person, but after everything, including a m/c last year, I'm just so much more reserved and cautious..and honestly a bit more negative. I just think it is self-preservation and protecting from any more disappointment. I have heard that stress/anxiety do not affect IVF outcomes anyway, so that's good. I feel the same way you felt - I feel like none of my eggs will be mature and we won't have any fertilize or make it to the transfer. It just seems so impossible. How the hell do people get pregnant naturally?


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know how people get pregnant naturally! That escapes me entirely! LOL 

I've actually seen studies that showed people who were stressed were more likely to have a positive outcome on their cycle. So, it either does nothing or it helps! :haha: You'll be fine! And, when you have retrieval and hear that you have fertilized embies to put back, you'll still not quite know how its possible! If you're anything like me, you also won't believe it when it works!


----------



## littlemouse

Megg33k said:


> I don't know how people get pregnant naturally! That escapes me entirely! LOL

I keep wondering this! When you know as much as we do (which let's face it is way more than most women who conceive naturally) you realise how bloody hard it is - there are so many little things that all have to be lined up just right, it is honestly a wonder that anyone ever conceives without intervention!

Dreamofabean, you know what just occurred to me to say to you: think of all those women who have no idea they're pregnant until their period is late. Loads and loads of them! And that's because you can feel nothing whatsoever initially. I'm still hardly feeling anything and had to test again this morning for my sanity. So just you hold on with some hope please :)


----------



## Donna210369

Megg loads of luck today for EC :hugs: Bring on those eggies xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Well girls I've Been stupid and tested. Negative as expected. I know it's early but I don't think the outcome is going to be an different next week. I feel normal apart from the cramps. I've just got to accept that I'll be repeating all this again soon and it sucks.


----------



## Megg33k

11dpo is still very early! Try again in 2-3 days!


----------



## Donna210369

How did you get on Megg. Was EC today? xx


----------



## Megg33k

Still 2 hours away... *sigh*


----------



## littlemouse

Good luck Meg!

Dreamofabean don't give up yet sweetie, it's still really early for HPT.

Hug
X


----------



## Mamma Mia

dreamofabean said:


> Well girls I've Been stupid and tested. Negative as expected. I know it's early but I don't think the outcome is going to be an different next week. I feel normal apart from the cramps. I've just got to accept that I'll be repeating all this again soon and it sucks.

I tested negative on Day 11, but I think it was Day 13, I got a faint pink line. 
I looked at my stick on Day 10 and 11, and thought "ok well I know the trigger shot is gone". TodayI am 7w1d preggers, don't give up!


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks mamma Mia. Gives a little bit of hope x


----------



## Megg33k

9 eggs... in a good deal of pain... but very happy!


----------



## Donna210369

Yay :happydance::happydance: Great news Megg. Drink loads of water hun, i'm sure it helps. xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm going to try... I just didn't know it would be so uncomfortable!


----------



## littlemouse

Yay Meg lovely result - fingers Xd for news on fertilisation tomorrow :)


----------



## psp2011

dream, hang in there, still time left for that BFP!

donna, congrats on PUPO with twinnies! Get lots of rest on that 2WW!

Megg, congrats on the 9 eggs! Hope you get lots of nice embies!!

AFM, been working a lot still and just plugging along waiting for my follow-up with FS. Talk to you all again soon!


----------



## Kaylakin

Megg33k said:


> 9 eggs... in a good deal of pain... but very happy!

great news, Meg!! 9 is great!


----------



## Kaylakin

dreamofabean said:


> Well girls I've Been stupid and tested. Negative as expected. I know it's early but I don't think the outcome is going to be an different next week. I feel normal apart from the cramps. I've just got to accept that I'll be repeating all this again soon and it sucks.

Dream, 
Hang in there. You still have 5 full days until your official test. It really is not over until it's over...but I understand having to prepare yourself for the worst while hoping and praying for the best! Why does this have to be so hard?


----------



## Megg33k

9 eggs retrieved, 8 mature, 6 fertilized! 6 embies growing!!! Tentatively scheduled for transfer at 2:15 Monday, but might get pushed to a 5 day transfer on Wednesday instead!!! :happydance:


----------



## Donna210369

Great news Megg. 6 embies growing :happydance:

I'm not feeling well at all. Have got ear infection, but on top of that am really sick and dizzy, which is prob nothing to do with my ear, as its not an inner ear infection. Just looked up progesterone side effects, and nausea and insomnia are on there. Well i've def got those. Keep feeling really really sick:sick:

Checked up my 2 last embies in the lab today and one of them made it to blastocyst and is good enough to freeze, so they will. 

Hope everyone else is well and sorry for not being very talkative xx


----------



## Kaylakin

Donna, congrats on being PUPO with triplets!

I had an appointment this morning and my doc called me this afternoon saying that I will be triggering tomorrow evening at 8pm. I'm getting more nervous, but glad to be getting on with things as well. I go for my egg retrieval on Tuesday morning and likely for the transfer on Friday. Getting closer!

Oh, I have one question for anyone who may know. I forgot to ask him when I was on the phone today, but he still has not done the mock transfer because I was unable to do it previously due to bleeding, etc. He said he would do it the day of the egg retrieval but when I spoke with him on the phone he didn't mention any of that. Do you think he will do it before the retrieval but while I"m sedated? I don't want him to forget about it, but I'm sure they are on top of everything...I may call on Monday to double check..??


----------



## Megg33k

No clue... Mine was way before egg retrieval on my first cycle. Maybe he'll do it while you're under though. I'd ask!


----------



## psp2011

kaylakin, I don't think I've ever had one done. Unless they did it and didn't tell me. This forum is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## littlemouse

Hi Kaylakin,

Re. the trial transfer, definitely ask them on Monday as I think it can be useful for them to do this before the real thing. They should be able to try it whilst you're having EC, even though you won't have a full bladder which slightly alters things.

Having said that, they did the trial on me partway through my cycle and established that my cervix or uterus (can't remember which..) is at a really strange angle. Even so, it took them *ages* to get the catheter in on the day and it was a different person doing it - so perhaps it was a waste of time doing the trial in 1st place!!

Megg that's brilliant news, fingers crosssed for your lovely embies!! How are you feeling after EC?

X


----------



## Donna210369

I've never had a trial either. But there were no problems. Had a really full bladder and that def helped to have things in the right place. Good luck xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey all, how is everyone???
Kaylakin i didn't have a mock transfer either so can't comment.
Donna how are you feeling?
Megg im so excited you have 6 embies growing!!! So exciting!
Afm: I'm doing ok today. I actually have no urge whatsoever to test! Bizarre! Yesterday I had a few things that I could call 'symptoms' but I'm sure they're just progesterone related! It's strange that as the test date gets nearer I want to know the result less!! Xx


----------



## Megg33k

littlemouse said:


> Hi Kaylakin,
> 
> Re. the trial transfer, definitely ask them on Monday as I think it can be useful for them to do this before the real thing. They should be able to try it whilst you're having EC, even though you won't have a full bladder which slightly alters things.
> 
> Having said that, they did the trial on me partway through my cycle and established that my cervix or uterus (can't remember which..) is at a really strange angle. Even so, it took them *ages* to get the catheter in on the day and it was a different person doing it - so perhaps it was a waste of time doing the trial in 1st place!!
> 
> Megg that's brilliant news, fingers crosssed for your lovely embies!! How are you feeling after EC?
> 
> X

My cervix tends to decide to point down at the most inopportune times. My first transfer was a nightmare because of it! And, he'd already done a mock transfer and an IUI on me. So, its not like he had never dealt with my cervix before. They're just not quite stationary... They can move positions! LOL

I'm feeling better and better by the day! I even slept in a bed last night! :haha:



dreamofabean said:


> Hey all, how is everyone???
> Kaylakin i didn't have a mock transfer either so can't comment.
> Donna how are you feeling?
> Megg im so excited you have 6 embies growing!!! So exciting!
> Afm: I'm doing ok today. I actually have no urge whatsoever to test! Bizarre! Yesterday I had a few things that I could call 'symptoms' but I'm sure they're just progesterone related! It's strange that as the test date gets nearer I want to know the result less!! Xx

Not strange! I've never gone for a beta draw without saying "No! I don't want to go! I don't want to know... not now, not ever!" Its not uncommon! I think they professionals call it "fear"! :flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

Yeah i suppose thats what it is megg!! Especially after seeing a negative on friday, i really never need to see one again!x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm hoping you never do see another one!


----------



## Donna210369

Good luck for ET today Megg :happydance: xx

Hope everyone else is ok and coping with the wait (either waiting for af, waiting for scans, waiting for approval, waiting for tww!!)

Kaylakin did your trigger go ok? EC tomorrow is it hun?

I'm ok, been a bit up and down. My lovely positivity came crashing down and reality took its place. But i'm not going to dwell on it. Just getting to place in my head where I can cope with bad news if it is. Going to get on with lots of housework today, music is on and the sun is trying to shine. Hope you all have a lovely day. Let us know how it goes later Megg

Love and luck ladies xx


----------



## davecr033

Hello ladies,

Megg - good luck with ET today. I've never even heard of a mock ET so never had one. Didn't realize they did that or I would have asked my doc. My ET seems to take forever but the valium was really kicking in and I had the giggles afterwards bad. They finally let me pee and hubby was in the bathroom with me and couldn't stop making me laugh wtih the look on his face because my pee was so ridiculously long LOL

donna and dream - when do you go for beta test? Mine is coming up on Wednesday. My acupuncturist said that we should be able to tell around day 11 after ET. 

Kaylakin - good luck with ER. 

AFM - I am just hanging in there. I have no urge to test either. The acupuncturist on saturday said 'possibly' from my pulse. Said she could feel it on my right hand pulse but not my left. Not sure what that means so am just not thinking about it. Waiting for wednesday to arrive for beta. In the meantime I am out of my progestrone shots so I am calling the doc to order more today. Hate that I have to do that. Just wishing all these meds were over with now. Now that it is close to the end of the journey I am starting to feel anxious and just wanting all the shots to done. Wanting to be a bit normal I guess. Back at work today and hoping that will be a good distraction though its so hard. Its crazy how you're going through all this and everyone around you thinks that's its just all normal and peachy even though you can never get your mind off it.:wacko:


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Davecr, I don't get a Beta test. I have to do hpt14 days post transfer. If positive will get a scan two or three weeks later. And that's it. Wish we did get Betas. How many days post transfer are you now and are you 3day or 5day transfer? 

I'm having really bad af pains today. Is this normal. I'm 4dp3dt

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## davecr033

I am on day 12 after transfer and really don't feel anything but slight sore boobs and mild cramping every once in a while. I am a day 5 transfer and had two full blastocysts transferred. I had bad cramping on day3 and 4 after transfer so it might be normal. Then I had mild cramping after that and it went away after a few days. My nurse said to eat pineapple too to help with the pH of the uterus or something like that. She said that implanatation usually happens around day3-4 after transfer.


----------



## Donna210369

Gosh you're sooooo good not testing already. How patient are you? Will you get your blood results back on the same day? Loads and loads of luck hun xxxxx

ps thanks for info on af cramps. It sounds like this could be normal. x


----------



## davecr033

You're so welcome Donna. I had period like cramping on day 3 and immediately thought of implantation but was trying not to read too much into every thing the body does. Its so hard not to do that. Now I don't feel much of anything so that feels even stranger. I will test tonight. Not that patient but I have that whole fear of knowing the result and preparing for the negative. Hubby is totally positive and told me he would go and look at the pee stick after the 2-3 mintues tonight :)

In the meantime I just keep rubbing my belly and talking to it LOL


----------



## Donna210369

Best of luck with testing tonight hunni. OMG how exciting. But OMG how scary too. Because for as long as we don't know we can still dream can't we. Bless your dh. What a brave man! Good luck. fingers crossed xx


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely having transfer today... All 6 still growing, but all Grade 3. :wacko: We've never had less than Grade 1 and 2. We have 3 x 7 cells, 1 x 6 cell, and 2 x 4 cells. I'm guessing they'll let me take all 3 of the 7 celled ones. It all went so well up until this morning... I feel a bit let down that the quality is so much lower than before.


----------



## littlemouse

Hey Meg, try not to worry too much about that sweetie, it doesn't mean they won't take! And if there are 3 of them that's 3 little chances. Really good luck with ET today and :hugs: to you.

Davecr - fingers crossed for POAS later!! Let us know how it goes of course, I've got everything crossed for you sweetie. 

X


----------



## Donna210369

Try not to worry too much Megg. They wouldn't put them back if they didn't think they stood a chance. I'm sure many babies have been made out of lower grades. Good luck babe xx


----------



## davecr033

Megg - good luck with ET today. Fingers crossed for you that all goes smoothly and your embbies still had a day or so to continue growing so they will probably be better quality when you go in for the transfer. Get lots of bed rest and let hubby spoil you like mine did :)


----------



## dreamofabean

Donna I've had quite a lot of cramping. From about 3 days after 3dt until about 8 days after transfer! 
Dave have you tested yet??!
Megg I've already told you, I have high hopes for you!! 
Afm: scared!! Have a weird taste in mouth and having odd hot flush but that's it. Not feeling very hopeful. I'll be fine one minute and really panicky the next :( 
I don't have betas either, just gotta poas! X


----------



## Donna210369

Dream thanks for that. How many days post transfer are you now. When will you poas? I've been poas since ET only so I know when trigger is out my system. Want it def out before I test. I'm 4dp3dt today and still got v v faint pos so def not completely out my system yet. Willl do another one tomorrow and i'm sure it'll be out by then. Good luck for when you do hunni x


----------



## dreamofabean

I'm 11 days post transfer now! 14 since egg collection. I did a test on 11 days after collection and it was negative so know it's out system!
I am hoping I don't test until Thursday as that's the date I was given. Getting panicky about it! X


----------



## Megg33k

I still have high hopes for you too, Dreamy! But, you know that!

I have 3 embies safely back "home" with me! I'm very happy he allowed me all 3 of the 7 cell ones!


----------



## davecr033

Congrats Megg!!! Ya for three little ones in the oven - now get them cooking :)


----------



## Donna210369

Great news Megg. Fingers crossed at least one of them sticks hun. 2ww starts here............................ Hope you've got something to take your mind off it because it's draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaging for me. 

Night night ladies xx


----------



## Megg33k

I actually don't mind this part too much. I do have a few things that can keep me occupied though! :)


----------



## Kaylakin

Donna210369 said:


> Good luck for ET today Megg :happydance: xx
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok and coping with the wait (either waiting for af, waiting for scans, waiting for approval, waiting for tww!!)
> 
> Kaylakin did your trigger go ok? EC tomorrow is it hun?
> 
> I'm ok, been a bit up and down. My lovely positivity came crashing down and reality took its place. But i'm not going to dwell on it. Just getting to place in my head where I can cope with bad news if it is. Going to get on with lots of housework today, music is on and the sun is trying to shine. Hope you all have a lovely day. Let us know how it goes later Megg
> 
> Love and luck ladies xx

Donna - It is so hard to stay positive all the time, isn't it? That's good that you're keeping busy as best you can. That's all we can do...one day at a time..

Yes, my trigger went well. It was my first time mixing or "reconstituting" with the big needle instead of the Q-cap with the menopur but it was fine. I'm glad to be done with the shots for a bit. I definitely feel the difference in the bloating today - it kicked it up a notch for sure! My egg collection tomorrow..so nervous..ughhhhh

Good luck with the rest of your 2WW!


----------



## davecr033

OMG Ladies - Just saw my first ever :bfp:!!!! 

Finding it hard to believe - Keep staring at the stick thinking it might change LOL

Still holding my breath for the final beta test to confirm on wednesday.

Holy Crap!!!

I hope all of you have this same feeling I am having now. Wow!


----------



## Kaylakin

Megg33k said:


> I still have high hopes for you too, Dreamy! But, you know that!
> 
> I have 3 embies safely back "home" with me! I'm very happy he allowed me all 3 of the 7 cell ones!

Wow, Meg great news!! PUPO with triplets...nice! My doc won't let me transfer more than 2. It makes sense bc it is my first IVF and I'm under 35. I want at least two though for sure...hopefully we will get two though..
Good luck with the 2WW..anything fun planned?


----------



## Kaylakin

Hey everyone,
Is there anything you can tell me to reassure me about the EC? I really am dreading it. Mostly, I don't like the loss of control when you are sedated...UGH!


----------



## davecr033

Kaylakin- egg retrival is actually very easy for you and the putting you under part is something you want since otherwise it could be painful. Better to be asleep and let them take care of you then you being nervous and stressed. They do this procedure quiet often and it is really quick - only 20 min under for me. Talk to the nurses , they made me feel very comfortable. Remember to take socks as the rooms are cold. 

Good luck!


----------



## shaylaf

Congrats davecr033!!! Awesome news! :)
Hoping to have similar news later this week... :)


----------



## Megg33k

Kaylaykin - I didn't have any loss of control, because I wasn't sedated! LOL The collection is the easy part. The recovery is rough for some people. Some people have no issues after. It depends. Just go into it with a clear head. It won't be so bad!

My doctor wouldn't give me 3 the first time, but he conceded this time. I'm also not over 35, but I think he knew I wasn't going to back down on this one!


----------



## Kaylakin

davecr033 said:


> OMG Ladies - Just saw my first ever :bfp:!!!!
> 
> Finding it hard to believe - Keep staring at the stick thinking it might change LOL
> 
> Still holding my breath for the final beta test to confirm on wednesday.
> 
> Holy Crap!!!
> 
> I hope all of you have this same feeling I am having now. Wow!

Holy crap, BFP!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaylakin

Megg33k said:


> Kaylaykin - I didn't have any loss of control, because I wasn't sedated! LOL The collection is the easy part. The recovery is rough for some people. Some people have no issues after. It depends. Just go into it with a clear head. It won't be so bad!
> 
> My doctor wouldn't give me 3 the first time, but he conceded this time. I'm also not over 35, but I think he knew I wasn't going to back down on this one!

Did you take anything to relax? I wish I'd asked for this option. I know I'm going to say some f-ed up stuff! Oh well! I say weird stuff normally so...I will prob just keep asking how many eggs they got..let's hope that's all..


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Missed that! Congrats, davecr033!!!

Kaylaykin - They gave me Valium. It wasn't that hard to relax. It was sirt if fascinating. I have the whole experience typed up in my journal in the first post under 'ICSI cycle 3' and then under 'egg retrieval story' or something like that!


----------



## littlemouse

Yay Davecr that's fantastic news, congrats!!!!

X


----------



## Donna210369

Davecr whoop whoop. Congratulations hunni. Excellent news :happydance: xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Congrats dave! What lovely news :) x


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Thank you so much to all of you for your constant support! I couldn't have gone through this whole cycle without being able to share it with all of you. I tested again this morning just to be sure because I just can't believe its true and it was the same two lines :happydance:

I most definitely don't feel any different other than tired. Nurse had me order more meds as they will continue me on the patch, pills and the progestrone shots (Ouch). I was hoping to switch to the vaginal gel but guess not for a few more days. 

Baby dust to all in 2ww with your tests coming up. Hope my news gives you some positive feelings.


----------



## Donna210369

Really really pleased for you Davecr. Lets keep those BFPs coming :happydance: xx


----------



## Megg33k

You mentioned the progesterone shots... I've actually been doing them in my living room and then leaving the heat on for far longer than before (because I forget its there while I'm watching tv), and I actually have no knots, no redness, and no pain at all! I'm SHOCKED! We upped the massage time to 2 minutes immediately following the shot. But, then I'm leaving the heat on it for probably an hour or so. I don't even time it. I use a rice bag, so I leave it until its not hot anymore. I don't know if that's what's helping, but SOMETHING is helping!


----------



## Kaylakin

davecr033 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you for your constant support! I couldn't have gone through this whole cycle without being able to share it with all of you. I tested again this morning just to be sure because I just can't believe its true and it was the same two lines :happydance:
> 
> I most definitely don't feel any different other than tired. Nurse had me order more meds as they will continue me on the patch, pills and the progestrone shots (Ouch). I was hoping to switch to the vaginal gel but guess not for a few more days.
> 
> Baby dust to all in 2ww with your tests coming up. Hope my news gives you some positive feelings.

This news does give me positive feelings! I just got back from 34. I remember a good deal of it. It did hurt when he was on the left side and he said he had to stick the needle in twice on the lefft. I kept saying how much it hurt and I was bleeding a bit so they had to clamp it for a sec..but all in all it was fine and I'm glad it is over!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm glad you're home and well, Kaylaykin! Sorry you found it painful. I guess that really does make me the odd one out. My clinic has suggested that its very strange that I don't mind the process much at all. :wacko:

How many did you get and whatnot?


----------



## davecr033

Thanks Kaylakin! So sorry you had such an uncomfortable experience. Now just think of the positive thoughts that they have your eggs and things will be easy from here on. How many eggs did they get?


----------



## dreamofabean

Sorry it was painful kaylakin. I found it a bit painful at times as the needle got clogged up! Yuk!
How many eggs did you get?? How exciting!x


----------



## Donna210369

Kaylakin glad it's over for you; mine was a bit horrible too, but hopefully worth it. So we're all waiting.............. how many eggs hun? sending big hugs :hugs: Hope you get a good nights sleep and lots of rest xx


----------



## Kaylakin

Thanks everyone!

Well, it would have been pretty painless because the right side I didn't feel at all and was just chatting away with everyone. The left side he said the follicles were kind of spaced out and that it was hard getting through the vaginal wall..? He said it wasn't a bad thing just that that's why it was more painful. Having said that, I'd do it again in a heartbeat -- it wasn't enough to traumatize me or deter me from it in any way. I also asked for 10 percocets at the end of the procedure, LOL, but I was awake enough and just joking around. I remember a lot of the conversations we had going on. At one point, I was talking and gesturing with my hands so the anesthesiologist just had to hold my hands in place, LOL. They asked if I was Italian because I was talking with my hands a lot haha. Anyway, I'm very glad it is over and like davecr said, the hard part (physically) is over now..
As for the eggs, he said they got 11. I don't know if this means they were all mature? I will get a fertilization report tomorrow...that's going to be tough.. Apparently I told my doc I wanted at least 10 eggs, and he reminded me of that when he told me how many we got. I was like, "when did I tell you that?" Haha. All in all, though, the sedation was great, and I just felt like I'd had too many drinks, but I was still myself and didn't say anything too off the wall. I asked my doc at the end and he said I didn't say anything really crazy. haha...
Ok, well, thank you all for your replies and support..this is such an insane process! Good luck with the waiting..I will be joining you shortly as I think my transfer is going to be Friday...


----------



## Megg33k

You won't know how many of the 11 were mature until your fertilization report tomorrow... Hopefully most or all though! Good luck!


----------



## Kaylakin

Meg,
Thanks..that's what I was thinking...that sucks...I really hope I have enough of them mature to work with and get a few strongly-growing embies... So tomorrow will they tell me how many mature and how many fertilized? Then each day they say how many are still growing and what grades right?


----------



## Megg33k

If they're like my clinic, they'll tell you how many were mature and how many fertilized in the morning. But, you aren't likely to receive anymore updates on them until they tell you on day 3 if you're having transfer that day or on day 5. There are no daily updates. Don't expect that.


----------



## Kaylakin

Ohh okay..thanks for the heads up. I like knowing what to expect. So when you heard that they were 6-cell or 3-cells, etc, was that on the day of the fertilization report? Then you found out more on day 3?


----------



## Megg33k

No... They only know if they fertilized the morning after retrieval. They don't tell you how many cells and stuff until day 3. In the morning (when they call you with the fertilization report), they'll only be 1 complete cell! :) Then they'll start dividing and growing!


----------



## davecr033

Good Morning Ladies,

Congrats Kaylakin on the 11 eggs. That's a great number. Our clinic did not even offer option to stay awake during ER. They had me completely out and gave me a shot for pain relief while I was out. 

Megg how are you doing in your 2 ww.

Dream and Donna - how are you doing?

I go in for beta today - woohoo! I ran into a coworker who I found out is also going through IVF when I saw her at he clinic and then again in the office. It was bizzare to finally know someone in person who is going through it as well. She just had her ER and they got 38 eggs. I was like 'ouch' because I am sure she is super bloated. They also switched her to to the progrestrone shots so I gave her your remedy Megg. She was also icing it. I told her to immediately stop that. Why don't the clinics just tell you all this information to begin with? Its a shame to have people doing the wrong thing and being in pain when all of this is hard enough as it is.


----------



## Kaylakin

Davecr,
Good luck with your beta - how exciting! It is weird that you ran into a coworker at the clinic. I agree that it would be bizarre to know someone going through it in "real life." I only know of one of my friends who needed IVF, but as soon as she got pregnant it was like all of that never happened and I couldn't really ask her much. 

I hope 11 is enough. This being my first IVF, I don't know if our problem is with fertilization or what..so I am nervous about the report today. Hm..that is good that they just knocked you out for the ER. However, I did kind of like being awake and at least able to talk although I was more chatty than usual. At one point, I though my doc had the u/s wand and he kept going really fast in and out..and I was like, "Why are you doing that so fast?" and he was like, "Doing what?" and I said, "with the ultrasound wand." And he told me that it wasn't the wand he was just flushing everything out or cleaning or something, lol. Anyway, it was an experience.

What time is your beta?


----------



## davecr033

Just got back from donating some blood. Now the wait until this afternoon. She mentioned that they will want to see me twice a week to monitor hormones for next 2 week then once a week until week 9 or 10. Nurse confirmed that if all is well my due date will be Feb 25th :happydance:

It was weird to talk to someone in real life about the process. I am glad I was able to pass on the advice about the heat pack procedure. See Megg you're helping so much people you didn't even know.


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls just a quick one as i'm going to have to go and lie down. I've had really bad af pains, bloated and lower back ache again today :( Feeling like this is not working for me. Only another 8 days till testing day!

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Megg33k

I feel like crap a lot of the time too, Donna! But, we both had failed April cycles. We both had 3 embies put back this cycle. We're both going to get our damned BFP's! :hugs:

Have they called yet, Kaylaykin?

Can't wait for your #'s, davecr!


----------



## Donna210369

Thanks Megg :hugs: I just phoned the clinic to tell them about my pains etc. They said its probably my bowels causing it, or the ovaries still swollen etc. I know its neither, its definitely uterine cramping, I can feel it. But hey ho, nothing I can do, I will just have to hope that all is well. 

Kaylakin any news yet?

Davecr how many embies did you have put back? xx

How is everyone else xx


----------



## davecr033

Hi Donna,

Sorry that you're not feeling well. Get some rest. Have you tired heat pack for your back pain. Oh my nurse also told me to eat lots of pineapple in the few days after transfer. Something about how it helps the pH in the uterus. I thought it was a myth but I figured what the heck. 

I had 2 little beans put back in me and my hubby is convinced they are boys. He started coming up with names even - he's so cute :)


----------



## Megg33k

Donna210369 said:


> Thanks Megg :hugs: I just phoned the clinic to tell them about my pains etc. They said its probably my bowels causing it, or the ovaries still swollen etc. I know its neither, its definitely uterine cramping, I can feel it. But hey ho, nothing I can do, I will just have to hope that all is well.
> 
> Kaylakin any news yet?
> 
> Davecr how many embies did you have put back? xx
> 
> How is everyone else xx

Mine is often caused by my bowels... And, my ovaries are VERY swollen still. I did have uterine cramping the day of transfer... but it was sort of dwarfed by the amount of pain in my vaginal/cervical area due to the difficulty of my transfer. Most of my pain is ovary/bowel. :(


----------



## raf-wife

congrats on your 3 gorgeous embies megg x


----------



## dreamofabean

I tested and it's negative. There are no words


----------



## Donna210369

Oh Dream no!!!! How many days post transfer are you? xx Big hugs hun:hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

13.


----------



## Donna210369

Oh Dream i'm so so sorry sweetie :cry: You're right there are no words. Sending you a massive hug :hugs: xx


----------



## davecr033

So sorry Dream!!! Send big hugs!!!


----------



## davecr033

Just got my results and my hcg beta is 1046. Nurse said anything above 100 is confirmed so there was no question for mine :happydance:

Felt strange when she said I was already in week 4 and starting week 5 of pregnancy by this Friday. How crazy is that when I feel like it just happened :wacko:

Loads of baby dusy to everyone!!!


----------



## Donna210369

Really pleased for you Davecr. Great numbers xx


----------



## littlemouse

Hi everyone :wave:

I've been away on a work trip and come back to find so much happening, just trying to catch up with it all. 

Dream: I'm so sorry my love, that is bloody rubbish news. I was so so hopeful for you. Sending massive hugs to you. Here to chat when you want, understand if you don't want. X

Meg: How are you doing with your Pupo x 3? Hope it's all going well!

Donna: How about you? Don't read too much into the pain, it could be all sorts you know, or even good pain! When do you test?

Kaylakin: Well done on your EC and fingers crossed for your fertilisation, let us know. It sounds hilarious that you were awake and talking to them during EC! I'm definitely pleased I was out cold..

Davecr: Congratulations to you lady!! Fantastic news, you must be so happy. When will they scan you?

AFM: still no symptoms to speak of, and finding it very hard to believe anything is really going on or if it is still true. I'm going to POAS again soon and see what's what. 

Love to all 
X


----------



## davecr033

Hi littlemouse, welcome back. Yes lots going on. I am supposed to be going in for bw twice a week but not sure yet when they will scan for heartbeat. Nurse mentioned around week 9-10. They are supposed to monitor me through week 10. 

When do you scan? I agree with you I don't feel any symptoms at all either and so its weird and I took the hpt 3 days in a row just to keep seeing it each day and believe it. Oh I do have one symptom - I have to pee all the time. I am having to pee like every hour.


----------



## Kaylakin

dreamofabean said:


> I tested and it's negative. There are no words

Oh dream, I am so sorry. There really are no words...this is all so difficult...:hugs:


----------



## Kaylakin

> Kaylakin: Well done on your EC and fingers crossed for your fertilisation, let us know. It sounds hilarious that you were awake and talking to them during EC! I'm definitely pleased I was out cold..

Hi Littlemouse! :hi:

Yes, it was very funny. Thank god I know my doctor and the nurses pretty well. 

They did call today with the fertilization report. The nurse said that 7 are fertilized. They had collected 11 eggs, and I'm not sure how many were mature. I couldn't think to ask as I asked another question about the crinone gel. I'm very happy with 7, though! They said they would call again tomorrow and give another update on the embies and to tell me what time on Friday (most likely) the transfer will be. It is so surreal to have this all actually happening...so strange..I can't believe there are little embryos of mine and my hubby just chilling somewhere in a dish..this is all so insane..


----------



## Donna210369

Kaylakin 7 embryos is great news :happydance: It really is surreal isn't it? Good luck with your cycle. Will you be a 3day or 5 day or don't you know just yet? xx

Littlemouse i'm not too bad now thanks. af pains lasted for a few hours which worried me a bit but nothing I can do so am trying to chill out about it. I don't test till thursday next week, so still a long way to go yet. How far gone are you now? When do you get a scan? xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, davecr! Although, I'm not sure why they don't consider it confirmed unless its over 100. Most places "confirm" at over 25! LOL



Kaylakin said:


> Kaylakin: Well done on your EC and fingers crossed for your fertilisation, let us know. It sounds hilarious that you were awake and talking to them during EC! I'm definitely pleased I was out cold..
> 
> Hi Littlemouse! :hi:
> 
> Yes, it was very funny. Thank god I know my doctor and the nurses pretty well.
> 
> They did call today with the fertilization report. The nurse said that 7 are fertilized. They had collected 11 eggs, and I'm not sure how many were mature. I couldn't think to ask as I asked another question about the crinone gel. I'm very happy with 7, though! They said they would call again tomorrow and give another update on the embies and to tell me what time on Friday (most likely) the transfer will be. It is so surreal to have this all actually happening...so strange..I can't believe there are little embryos of mine and my hubby just chilling somewhere in a dish..this is all so insane..Click to expand...

7 is very good! You're a lucky girl getting an update again tomorrow! I wish my clinic did that! Friday will be here in no time! Good luck!


----------



## Kaylakin

Donna210369 said:


> Kaylakin 7 embryos is great news :happydance: It really is surreal isn't it? Good luck with your cycle. Will you be a 3day or 5 day or don't you know just yet? xx
> 
> Littlemouse i'm not too bad now thanks. af pains lasted for a few hours which worried me a bit but nothing I can do so am trying to chill out about it. I don't test till thursday next week, so still a long way to go yet. How far gone are you now? When do you get a scan? xx
> 
> Hi to everyone else xx

Thanks Donna! I will be most likely a 3 day transfer. My doc said that there is no difference in outcome of transferring two 3-day embryos, and that there would be a higher risk of twins with a 5-day transfer of two (obviously!). I wanted to tell him that I'd rather have twins, but I know that is not his goal - it is to put back two with the hope of having one work. Oh well. He said if I were just transferring back 1, he would try to grow it to 5 days. Or, he said that if I was not going to freeze the remaining embryos, or if I had a ton of embryos, then he would try to transfer at 5 days. Soo, either way it looks like 3 days for me. I will find out officially tomorrow when they call.

I'm glad you're feeling better. It is so hard to chill out, but do your best because it is beyond your control at this point. That's how I'm trying to think of it at this point. I've done all I can do, and what's going to happen is going to happen...Plus, your scan isn't until Thursday so who knows what is going on in there, you know? Could be the embies burrowing in nice and deep! How are you passing the time? :hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Kaylakin no scan unfortunately, just poas next thursday. Not sure what I'm doing to take my mind off things really. Have been stalking the internet everyday, all subjects referring to IVF!, and am back to work Sunday, Monday and Tuesday night. Then dh is finally home on thursday, when its test day. Hope I can hold out till then. Take care and let us know how your embies get on tomorrow xx


----------



## Kaylakin

Donna210369 said:


> Kaylakin no scan unfortunately, just poas next thursday. Not sure what I'm doing to take my mind off things really. Have been stalking the internet everyday, all subjects referring to IVF!, and am back to work Sunday, Monday and Tuesday night. Then dh is finally home on thursday, when its test day. Hope I can hold out till then. Take care and let us know how your embies get on tomorrow xx

Sorry I don't know why I said scan..I meant your test! That's good your dh is home for test day...you plan to test before then or you think you will hold off? Ill update tomorrow regarding the embies...


----------



## davecr033

Kaylakin - congrats on the 7 that fertilized. That's great news. Are you going to freeze the rest?

Donna - hang in there. You still have a ways to go and I know its hard not to think about it all the time. Glad hubby will be back on test day. I made mine look at the stick after I pee-ed on it. I couldn't bear to know! Silly I know LOL


----------



## 4magpies

I haven't popped in for a while, had my FS appoinment tomorrow, he's sending me for a HSG (I've already had 2 laps, and an ectopic, one tube left and its buggered) and I have to lose 1st 7lbs, then we are good to go and he's gonna refer me. 3 month wait for HSG, so hoping to get referred in Sept/October. Another 3/4 month wait, will all be worth it though.

Congrats to all the preggy ladies, and the ladies who are cycling good luck.

I really cannot wait to start. Maybe I'll even be pregnant this time next year!

xxx


----------



## Kaylakin

davecr033 said:


> Kaylakin - congrats on the 7 that fertilized. That's great news. Are you going to freeze the rest?
> 
> Donna - hang in there. You still have a ways to go and I know its hard not to think about it all the time. Glad hubby will be back on test day. I made mine look at the stick after I pee-ed on it. I couldn't bear to know! Silly I know LOL

Hey davecr,
Thanks, and yes we plan to freeze any if we end up having any that make it to blast. How ya feeling?


----------



## Kaylakin

4magpies said:


> I haven't popped in for a while, had my FS appoinment tomorrow, he's sending me for a HSG (I've already had 2 laps, and an ectopic, one tube left and its buggered) and I have to lose 1st 7lbs, then we are good to go and he's gonna refer me. 3 month wait for HSG, so hoping to get referred in Sept/October. Another 3/4 month wait, will all be worth it though.
> 
> Congrats to all the preggy ladies, and the ladies who are cycling good luck.
> 
> I really cannot wait to start. Maybe I'll even be pregnant this time next year!
> 
> xxx

Hey magpies,
Glad that you are getting the ball rolling. All of the waiting time seems so long! How come it is 3 months for an HSG? Good luck with starting -- the waiting is the worse by far!


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi everyone,
So they called and I will be having my transfer tomorrow at 10:30. I'm getting excited/nervous.
I have a kind of dumb question. They said on the phone no scented lotions/deodorant/soaps, etc. They said I could take a shower but not to use scented soaps. The thing is, everything in the shower is scented - like even shampoo/conditioner/body wash. You think it is okay to use shampoo/conditioner? Wear some light makeup? This is probably a really stupid question, but what did you all do on embryo transfer day?


----------



## 4magpies

Kaylakin said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I haven't popped in for a while, had my FS appoinment tomorrow, he's sending me for a HSG (I've already had 2 laps, and an ectopic, one tube left and its buggered) and I have to lose 1st 7lbs, then we are good to go and he's gonna refer me. 3 month wait for HSG, so hoping to get referred in Sept/October. Another 3/4 month wait, will all be worth it though.
> 
> Congrats to all the preggy ladies, and the ladies who are cycling good luck.
> 
> I really cannot wait to start. Maybe I'll even be pregnant this time next year!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hey magpies,
> Glad that you are getting the ball rolling. All of the waiting time seems so long! How come it is 3 months for an HSG? Good luck with starting -- the waiting is the worse by far!Click to expand...

It's just the NHS waiting list, they are allowed to go upto 18 weeks which is 4.5 months. :dohh:

But it's free so I can't complain! Gives me time to get my BMI down too! Lost 6lbs so far this week, never felt so motivated in my life! 

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Kaylakin said:


> Hi everyone,
> So they called and I will be having my transfer tomorrow at 10:30. I'm getting excited/nervous.
> I have a kind of dumb question. They said on the phone no scented lotions/deodorant/soaps, etc. They said I could take a shower but not to use scented soaps. The thing is, everything in the shower is scented - like even shampoo/conditioner/body wash. You think it is okay to use shampoo/conditioner? Wear some light makeup? This is probably a really stupid question, but what did you all do on embryo transfer day?

Mine never said no scented soaps... So, I don't know. I know makeup is a no-no. I think I'd avoid shampoo and conditioner too. Just wash your hair later in the day! Better safe than sorry! I go to EC and ET looking all but homeless... I wear the most comfortable (usually not very flattering) clothes I can find and do nothing with my hair. Although, those instructions are usually for anesthesia/sedation. I don't know why you'd have to follow them for ET.


----------



## littlemouse

Hi Kaylakin

I'm not sure why they said that either - it's different conditions than with EC so should be less strict. They didn't give any such instructions to me, but to be honest I just went 'au naturel' a bit like Meg, it's just not a day for glamour as far as I was concerned, especially as I just came home and went to bed!

Anyway, really good luck for your ET! 

X


----------



## Debbie82

Hey Dream, sorry about your :BFN: :hugs:

As the Ticker says a week today and it all kicks off for me. Arranged consents app for next Thurs which just so happens to be CD19 so nurse happy for me to start Prostap then, not sure of exact timings but hopefully this time next month I might just be PUPO:wacko:

Good luck with everyone else cycling, waiting and hoping xx


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls, Embryos are sensitive to strong odours, that's why they say no to all that lot. I wore make up though, nothing was said about that. But yes I too looked like a bag or s?!t.

Kaylakin good luck for tomorrow. xx

Hi to everyone else. Catch up soon xx


----------



## Wallie

Our whole unit doesn't allow deoderant or perfume when you go and visit, for any reason as they could effect the growing embies.

Yes, I looked like crap too on my EC day in February. :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

If the perfumed stuff can effect them... Why the heck isn't my clinic telling me the same thing?!?! Now I'm a bit put off with them! I think I only wore deodorant that day... not body spray or anything harsh. But, still... Should be a universal rule if it can cause damage! Mine poor little mites couldn't afford anymore damage!


----------



## littlemouse

My DH has just told me our clinic had this written on the door on the way into the treatment room. I didn't see it at all! 

Also feel that it's a bit late to find out if you're already on your way in.. how do you remove perfume! I have learned SO much in this process, not all of it necessarily at the right time :)

Kaylakin now you know. Go au naturel for the good of your embies :)

X


----------



## raf-wife

Wallie said:


> Our whole unit doesn't allow deoderant or perfume when you go and visit, for any reason as they could effect the growing embies.
> 
> Yes, I looked like crap too on my EC day in February. :haha:

i was told the same no perfume etc when attending the clinic,

not long to go wallie wishing you lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, but I'm about to rant. You lot are the only ones who could possibly understand...

I've convinced myself I'll be getting bad news because I literally feel 100% normal. I'm usually symptom spotting by now, but I can't! Other than my boobs being mildly tender (which isn't abnormal for me whilst in cycle) and a hot flash here and there (as of tonight)... I have nothing. I don't even feel like they were transferred. So, I've caught myself assuming that means its over. 

I guess its a bit early to count myself out... but I can't get the embryologist's words out of my head. They made my gorgeous (IMO) little embies sound like trash! :cry: I don't know how to stop hearing that bit about "they might not survive"... I believe in them... But, its so hard when a professional pretty much tells you that its useless. :( I had to hear so many awful things that day... "They're grade 3's, which isn't a good sign"... "They're weird"... "They look dark and too grainy"... "It indicates that they might not survive"... Then, the transfer went so badly, which could lower my chances again if it stirred up any blood or mucus in my uterus.

I'm frustrated, because my head and heart are in 2 different places. My heart has so much faith in them. But, my head says that I'm setting myself up for a fall if I believe. I spend most of my day trying not to think about it and failing. Only 1 week till I know, and I can't even imagine what news I'll be getting. I have no idea what to expect this time. I want to think I'll be celebrating, but I suspect I'll be in shambles again. And, this is it... I'm not going to be back in the game for over a year. That's a lot to face. I really needed this time to work...


----------



## Donna210369

Oh Megg, sweetie, I know how you feel. Not that they trashed my embies but I feel that's it's probably not worked. I poas'd this morning 8dp3dt not because i'm impatient (although I am) but because I thought the right thing for me to do is get my head around a negative slowly. So wanted to ease myself into it gently. I'd rather not get a big shock on day 14 and fall in a heap. This way the hope will get less and less each day but will make it easier for me. I know this doesn't work for everyone but is def the right decision for me. so i'll be testing morning and night time from now till thursday. As far as what the embryologist said, they are giving you their honest opinion but they will not always be right in the outcome. your embies could be doing much better now that they are home and they wouldn't have put them back if they thought they had no chance at all. Try and stay positive hunni and don't worry about ranting, that is DEFINITELY what we are here for. Nig hugs :hugs: x


----------



## davecr033

Sorry Megg that they did that to you. They should have been more sensitive. Talk to your little beans. Miracle of life is amazing and the docs don't know everything. Big Hugs!


----------



## dreamofabean

I was never told not to wear perfume or deodorant or anything!
Megg please don't give up honey, you really just don't know!! I've taken the bfn so the bfp is def on it's way to you ;) xxxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Donna210369 said:


> Oh Megg, sweetie, I know how you feel. Not that they trashed my embies but I feel that's it's probably not worked. I poas'd this morning 8dp3dt not because i'm impatient (although I am) but because I thought the right thing for me to do is get my head around a negative slowly. So wanted to ease myself into it gently. I'd rather not get a big shock on day 14 and fall in a heap. This way the hope will get less and less each day but will make it easier for me. I know this doesn't work for everyone but is def the right decision for me. so i'll be testing morning and night time from now till thursday. As far as what the embryologist said, they are giving you their honest opinion but they will not always be right in the outcome. your embies could be doing much better now that they are home and they wouldn't have put them back if they thought they had no chance at all. Try and stay positive hunni and don't worry about ranting, that is DEFINITELY what we are here for. Nig hugs :hugs: x

Donna I'm not saying you will be the same and I pray you're not but I did the same. It allowed me to half process it before hand. Yes it still hurt like he'll on Wednesday but I'm ok now. I used a lot if tears up before the result and I do think it kinda helped xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls!

Aww... Dreamy... Don't say that! :hugs: Yours is just waiting for you!


----------



## dreamofabean

It is, just wasn't meant to be this time, and if someone is gonna get it instead of me it better be you my darling xxxx


----------



## Donna210369

Dream how are you holding up hunni? :hugs: x


----------



## Wallie

I suppose the no perfume thing is because they don't know if it will affect them, so better safe than sorry. I suppose they're only trying to give embies the best chance. They probably have no clue if they get affected or not though...

AFM just heard today I get to start DR tomorrow. Then I've to wait on an appt for my baseline scan coming through. It's come early, normally I start DR'ing on CD21 but tomorrow is CD2. :happydance:


----------



## dreamofabean

Donna210369 said:


> Dream how are you holding up hunni? :hugs: x

I'm doing ok thanks honey. How about you?
I had pretty much accepted is before we had the result. I'd experienced pg symptoms after the hcg and knew i had none then, my ohss had disappeared totally, i just knew. It actually helped though to have had the upset before. Of course wednesday and yesterday morning were tough but today i feel absolutely fine. :shrug: I am determined not to wallow in self pity, but move forward. We have an appt on 5th july to discuss our next step and have decided that this time we will tell noone. No family, nothing, its just less pressure!x


----------



## Kaylakin

Megg33k said:


> Sorry, but I'm about to rant. You lot are the only ones who could possibly understand...
> 
> I've convinced myself I'll be getting bad news because I literally feel 100% normal. I'm usually symptom spotting by now, but I can't! Other than my boobs being mildly tender (which isn't abnormal for me whilst in cycle) and a hot flash here and there (as of tonight)... I have nothing. I don't even feel like they were transferred. So, I've caught myself assuming that means its over.
> 
> I guess its a bit early to count myself out... but I can't get the embryologist's words out of my head. They made my gorgeous (IMO) little embies sound like trash! :cry: I don't know how to stop hearing that bit about "they might not survive"... I believe in them... But, its so hard when a professional pretty much tells you that its useless. :( I had to hear so many awful things that day... "They're grade 3's, which isn't a good sign"... "They're weird"... "They look dark and too grainy"... "It indicates that they might not survive"... Then, the transfer went so badly, which could lower my chances again if it stirred up any blood or mucus in my uterus.
> 
> I'm frustrated, because my head and heart are in 2 different places. My heart has so much faith in them. But, my head says that I'm setting myself up for a fall if I believe. I spend most of my day trying not to think about it and failing. Only 1 week till I know, and I can't even imagine what news I'll be getting. I have no idea what to expect this time. I want to think I'll be celebrating, but I suspect I'll be in shambles again. And, this is it... I'm not going to be back in the game for over a year. That's a lot to face. I really needed this time to work...

Hey Meg,
This whole thing is such a mind f*ck, and in the end, whatever happens, will happen, and so much is out of our control. I think the embryologists just have to probably tell you the worse case scenario so that they feel they have done their job. Just like, all along when the doc/nurses were telling me the risks of some of the procedures, like they may not be able to reach the ovary for egg collection, etc, and I found myself worrying about that as well. But they had to tell me because it was part of the process as one of the things that potentially could happen. Any point along the way, we worry - which you know. I also think that there is so much more that embryologists can't tell by looking at the embies - they are still perfecting it. I was just reading an article today online about this very subject. They said that determining which embies are the best is still somewhat of an art rather than a science, and that they have come a long way, but there are many things they just do not know yet. Anyway, hang in there as best you can...not easy I know..
Do you plant to POAS or wait for the beta?


----------



## Kaylakin

> I'm doing ok thanks honey. How about you?
> I had pretty much accepted is before we had the result. I'd experienced pg symptoms after the hcg and knew i had none then, my ohss had disappeared totally, i just knew. It actually helped though to have had the upset before. Of course wednesday and yesterday morning were tough but today i feel absolutely fine. :shrug: I am determined not to wallow in self pity, but move forward. We have an appt on 5th july to discuss our next step and have decided that this time we will tell noone. No family, nothing, its just less pressure!x

Glad to hear you are hanging in there, Dream. This all is so hard. I know I always say it, but there's no way around it - it is just so difficult and no one not going through it can really understand. I'm glad that you have a follow-up appointment already - that will be good. I forget, did you have any frozen embies or will you be doing a fresh cycle in the future?

I know what you mean about pressure. My parents were so excited just after I told them about my transfer going well and I showed them (texted) a pic of the embies. They are excited, and I feel like if this doesn't work, I'm going to be letting a whole lot of people down again - just like I felt last year after my miscarriage. I know in actuality that this is not true, but you can't help but to feel like it anyway...


----------



## dreamofabean

Thats exactly how I felt. Like i'd let everyone down. It's complete and utter crap but i think its natural. Now i'm just refusing to let it get me down. 
Yeah we have 2 frosties that were frozen on day 1. I worry that theyll be crappy quality too but we can have an FET free of charge as part of our NHS cycle so it'd be silly not to try. Im hoping we will be able to have it this summer. I'm a teacher so would be fab to have it done over the holidays so it doesnt affect school again.


----------



## Donna210369

morning ladies, just a quick one as today is the first day of a new me (I hope) I am 9dp3dt and have another BFN :nope: I know there is the tiniest chance that I may still be in but I doubt it very much. I am using FRER which detects at 12.5miu, so only needs a really really low HCG level. I've always told myself how lucky I am to have 2 beautiful boys and when I talk to myself (which I have been a lot lately :wacko:) I say i'd rather someone who doesn't have any children be successful rather than myself. IVF has taken over my life and today is the day it stops. I'm 42 and the only reason I went down this route is because the Dr's told me i'd have bad eggs and ivf was the only way. Well i've proved them wrong. 'Great embryos' is what they said. So maybe we can make great embryos on our own, maybe not. We still have a snowbaby too, so we'll see. I will still come on here to catch up with you all and watch lots of successes and support the not so successfuls but in my mind i'm letting go a bit. Thanks to everyone for all the support and good luck lovely ladies. xx Not a quick one at all was it?


----------



## Megg33k

Kaylakin said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I'm about to rant. You lot are the only ones who could possibly understand...
> 
> I've convinced myself I'll be getting bad news because I literally feel 100% normal. I'm usually symptom spotting by now, but I can't! Other than my boobs being mildly tender (which isn't abnormal for me whilst in cycle) and a hot flash here and there (as of tonight)... I have nothing. I don't even feel like they were transferred. So, I've caught myself assuming that means its over.
> 
> I guess its a bit early to count myself out... but I can't get the embryologist's words out of my head. They made my gorgeous (IMO) little embies sound like trash! :cry: I don't know how to stop hearing that bit about "they might not survive"... I believe in them... But, its so hard when a professional pretty much tells you that its useless. :( I had to hear so many awful things that day... "They're grade 3's, which isn't a good sign"... "They're weird"... "They look dark and too grainy"... "It indicates that they might not survive"... Then, the transfer went so badly, which could lower my chances again if it stirred up any blood or mucus in my uterus.
> 
> I'm frustrated, because my head and heart are in 2 different places. My heart has so much faith in them. But, my head says that I'm setting myself up for a fall if I believe. I spend most of my day trying not to think about it and failing. Only 1 week till I know, and I can't even imagine what news I'll be getting. I have no idea what to expect this time. I want to think I'll be celebrating, but I suspect I'll be in shambles again. And, this is it... I'm not going to be back in the game for over a year. That's a lot to face. I really needed this time to work...
> 
> Hey Meg,
> This whole thing is such a mind f*ck, and in the end, whatever happens, will happen, and so much is out of our control. I think the embryologists just have to probably tell you the worse case scenario so that they feel they have done their job. Just like, all along when the doc/nurses were telling me the risks of some of the procedures, like they may not be able to reach the ovary for egg collection, etc, and I found myself worrying about that as well. But they had to tell me because it was part of the process as one of the things that potentially could happen. Any point along the way, we worry - which you know. I also think that there is so much more that embryologists can't tell by looking at the embies - they are still perfecting it. I was just reading an article today online about this very subject. They said that determining which embies are the best is still somewhat of an art rather than a science, and that they have come a long way, but there are many things they just do not know yet. Anyway, hang in there as best you can...not easy I know..
> Do you plant to POAS or wait for the beta?Click to expand...

Thank you... I'm sure you're right. It just sucks to hear. I'm planning to wait for my beta, but we'll see! LOL How about you?



dreamofabean said:


> Thats exactly how I felt. Like i'd let everyone down. It's complete and utter crap but i think its natural. Now i'm just refusing to let it get me down.
> Yeah we have 2 frosties that were frozen on day 1. I worry that theyll be crappy quality too but we can have an FET free of charge as part of our NHS cycle so it'd be silly not to try. Im hoping we will be able to have it this summer. I'm a teacher so would be fab to have it done over the holidays so it doesnt affect school again.

I certainly hope you can have it done over the summer too. My cousin had 2 fresh cycles (1 failed, 1 MC) and her 3rd cycle (FET) was the one that resulted in her little boy. So, don't count them out! It can work!



Donna210369 said:


> morning ladies, just a quick one as today is the first day of a new me (I hope) I am 9dp3dt and have another BFN :nope: I know there is the tiniest chance that I may still be in but I doubt it very much. I am using FRER which detects at 12.5miu, so only needs a really really low HCG level. I've always told myself how lucky I am to have 2 beautiful boys and when I talk to myself (which I have been a lot lately :wacko:) I say i'd rather someone who doesn't have any children be successful rather than myself. IVF has taken over my life and today is the day it stops. I'm 42 and the only reason I went down this route is because the Dr's told me i'd have bad eggs and ivf was the only way. Well i've proved them wrong. 'Great embryos' is what they said. So maybe we can make great embryos on our own, maybe not. We still have a snowbaby too, so we'll see. I will still come on here to catch up with you all and watch lots of successes and support the not so successfuls but in my mind i'm letting go a bit. Thanks to everyone for all the support and good luck lovely ladies. xx Not a quick one at all was it?

I'm hoping its still just too early, honey! FX'd!


----------



## dreamofabean

Donna I really hope your result changes for you! It's crazy just how much this all messes with your head isn't it? Big love xxx
Meggy I have every hope for you lovely x


----------



## Kaylakin

Donna - I really hope you're wrong! That's interesting they said that you would have bad eggs. You certainly did prove them wrong though. Had you tried things other than IVF or gone straight to IVF because of the doctor's recommendation?

Meg - Yes, I'm planning to wait for my beta as well. I just can't stand looking at another stark white BFN. I may just test the very morning of my beta because I can't bear hearing the news from the nurse for the first time. 

My transfer went well yesterday - well pretty much. Of the 7 embies that we had fertilized, they were ALL still there and all doing well. I was very shocked by this and the doc said that it is pretty rare. They were all either 7 or 8 cells and A or B (quality?) I was ecstatic to hear this. So, our problem is not with fertilization apparently, though we still are "unexplained." 
They put back two embies and gave us a picture. So we had 2 8-cell 3-day embies put back. They are freezing the rest. I think they are freezing them on day 5 though, but he seemed confident they would freeze them all, so I have to ask about that. The actual transfer itself took a really long time! He did a practice run with a different catheter which went fine. Then on the actual transfer, the catheter wouldn't go in. He kept trying and trying, and pushed on the speculum, then he tried a different catheter. Then, he tried a guide catheter and a different speculum..and he was able to get there finally and they were able to see it on the abdominal ultrasound. It was scary because I was freaking out inside my head. He said not to worry and that it didn't affect pregnancy rates or anything, but that it was just a little speed bump. He said that it was at the junction between my cervix and uterus it was tough to get in because I've never had children before. I thought that was interesting. Anyway, I'm glad he is so skilled because I really just had to trust him. It could have been way more traumatic than that. Soo..never thought I'd say it but I'm PUPO! So crazy.. Now, I feel like all the work is done, and whatever happens..happens...


----------



## Kaylakin

dreamofabean said:


> Thats exactly how I felt. Like i'd let everyone down. It's complete and utter crap but i think its natural. Now i'm just refusing to let it get me down.
> Yeah we have 2 frosties that were frozen on day 1. I worry that theyll be crappy quality too but we can have an FET free of charge as part of our NHS cycle so it'd be silly not to try. Im hoping we will be able to have it this summer. I'm a teacher so would be fab to have it done over the holidays so it doesnt affect school again.

How soon would you be able to start again? Or would you want some time off..I know it is very early after your BFN..everyone's different and I don't know how I would feel..


----------



## dreamofabean

Glad ET went ok Kaylakin!
I'm not sure really. We have to wait for a withdrawal bleed and then once I get Af we can start! I feel ready to move on as soon as my body Is! X


----------



## davecr033

Kaykalin - congrats on the transfer and glad in the end your little beans are safely inside even though it took longer.

Donna and Dream - So sorry sweeties but I love your positive attitudse. You both are such a wonderful people.

Megg, hang in there sweetie! This whole thing is a mind-game of trying to stay positive while you have all these negative thoughts in your head. All these extra hormones don't help either. Big Hugs!!!

AFM - My estrogen levels dropped a bit and even though the nurse said its ok, I am a bit worried. My hcg levels are rising like they should. I can tell the estrogen levels because my boobs are no longer as big and sore. Just worrying me. help!


----------



## dreamofabean

I'm sure it will be fine Dave!! If your hcg levels are still great then dont worry. I've enevr been there but have heard lots of people say that symptoms will come and go, so dont worry yourself!
Thank you lovely, I'm determined to fight on, i may have lost this battle but the war will be mine......muah ha ha ha ha! ;)


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Donna210369 said:


> morning ladies, just a quick one as today is the first day of a new me (I hope) I am 9dp3dt and have another BFN :nope: I know there is the tiniest chance that I may still be in but I doubt it very much. I am using FRER which detects at 12.5miu, so only needs a really really low HCG level. I've always told myself how lucky I am to have 2 beautiful boys and when I talk to myself (which I have been a lot lately :wacko:) I say i'd rather someone who doesn't have any children be successful rather than myself. IVF has taken over my life and today is the day it stops. I'm 42 and the only reason I went down this route is because the Dr's told me i'd have bad eggs and ivf was the only way. Well i've proved them wrong. 'Great embryos' is what they said. So maybe we can make great embryos on our own, maybe not. We still have a snowbaby too, so we'll see. I will still come on here to catch up with you all and watch lots of successes and support the not so successfuls but in my mind i'm letting go a bit. Thanks to everyone for all the support and good luck lovely ladies. xx Not a quick one at all was it?

Hi Donna
day 9... so there is still hope but I completely understand what you mean. I feel i have lost the real me and trying for a baby then doing IVF has been totally life changing and consuming.I long for the days when you dont actually watch what you eat & drink and know what cycle day you are on!! I am sorry if you do get a definate BFN but wish you all the luck in the world the 'natural' way. .. miracles do happen. Take care Bx


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi all, 

How's everyone doing? Hanging in there?

This whole process BLOWS!

Any updates anyone?


----------



## Megg33k

Found out tonight that everyone in my family is pregnant but me... I'm unhappy.


----------



## 4magpies

Megg33k said:


> Found out tonight that everyone in my family is pregnant but me... I'm unhappy.

You ARE pregnant too!! With at least twins I recon.... :kiss::hugs:

xxx


----------



## Kaylakin

Megg33k said:


> Found out tonight that everyone in my family is pregnant but me... I'm unhappy.

Meg,
Ughhh...that completely sucks. Are these people you need to see frequently or can you keep a distance? 
I hung out with my family yesterday and my brother has two young kids. It is always hard to hang out with them but they are super cute. My brother's wife is like "supermom" and she was even playing with the kids on the floor of the restaurant to calm them down. It's getting a bit much, really..I found myself really annoyed and even made a comment to my parents but joking around. I feel like a b*tch but what can I do? It's just how I feel and she had it so easy - never had to try at all to have them...Nobody understands what we go through...


----------



## Megg33k

4magpies said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Found out tonight that everyone in my family is pregnant but me... I'm unhappy.
> 
> You ARE pregnant too!! With at least twins I recon.... :kiss::hugs:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Well, hopefully! Makes it even scarier waiting on Friday though! Thank you though! I really appreciate it! :flower:



Kaylakin said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Found out tonight that everyone in my family is pregnant but me... I'm unhappy.
> 
> Meg,
> Ughhh...that completely sucks. Are these people you need to see frequently or can you keep a distance?
> I hung out with my family yesterday and my brother has two young kids. It is always hard to hang out with them but they are super cute. My brother's wife is like "supermom" and she was even playing with the kids on the floor of the restaurant to calm them down. It's getting a bit much, really..I found myself really annoyed and even made a comment to my parents but joking around. I feel like a b*tch but what can I do? It's just how I feel and she had it so easy - never had to try at all to have them...Nobody understands what we go through...Click to expand...

I don't see them often... but I feel like crap. Basically, its not "news"... Just that no one wanted to tell me. So, I've become "that girl" that people hide important information from because they "don't know how to tell me." One of them drinks, smokes, has varied drug habits, and is an un-medicated bi-polar who threatens people with knives, attempts to get her husband (my cousin) arrested, and leaves him about twice a week. The other had to have 5 rounds of IVF for the 2 kids that she already has (that she pretty much ignores and let's her mother raise more often than not) and then this was an accident from the one time she slept with her husband who she hates. She's not even happy about it. Oh, and she's already 16w. So, isn't that special? We've talked since she's known, and she didn't even bother to put on her big girl panties and tell me herself. I'm sort of sick about it all. :nope:


----------



## Kaylakin

How does it always happen like that? Drives me crazy. Also, how can the one who had 5 round of IVF just ignore her kids? It is inconceivable (no pun intended). I always feel like I will never forget the hard times we went through to have our kids. I'm not saying it will be easy raising kids or that it is a walk in the park, but I feel like I will genuinely always remember how I got there...

As much as you can, try to put some positive vibes toward your three embies on board. I will do the same for my two. I hate not knowing what is going on in there. It's strange, because in a way, it was easier knowing what they were doing in the dish/lab. Now that they're in my body, I have no clue if they are growing, if they are progressing as they should, if everything is fine, or if everything is over without my even knowing.... :**(


----------



## davecr033

Hello ladies,

It is very hard the 'not knowing' what's going on in your uterus part. I told my husband after the transfer that we were doing so much to control the eggs growing and monitoring the hormones that it felt weird after the transfer where it was still all left up to god or whomever you believe in greater power to make them stick. Like couldn't the science have been figured out for that part too. How can that main step be left up to chance? It is crazy! 

There is a lady here at work who is also like one of your family megg. She got pg easily right after marriage and now lets her mom pretty much raise him. I could never leave my kid with someone else overnight just because it was too much driving to get to your mom's place to pick him up at the end of day (her mom lives in the same freakin city and she couldn't get across town -really!). Amazing!

AFM - went for first US today to make sure embbie stuck in the right location in the uterus and we have a confirmed baby (single baby - no twins) growing in the right place. Got a print of my first US with the little sac showing. I can't stop smiling. 

Baby dust to all of you in 2ww.


----------



## Donna210369

Great news Davecr. so so pleased all is well. Megg and Kaylakin hang on in there. Keep up with the positive vibes, there has been a lot of BFN's lately so it must be your turn to have BFP's. Good luck xx Karen if you're looking at this thread, how did your scan go today? xx I'm ok, waiting for dh to come home on thursday, will set up an appointment with my fertility dr to see what we should do next. Do we spend another £5000 on ivf, do we just try our one snowbaby, or do we give up and just try naturally., Time is running out, I can hear the clock ticking........................ xx


----------



## Debbie82

Megg33k said:


> Found out tonight that everyone in my family is pregnant but me... I'm unhappy.

Aaww Megg it's totally crap when everyone around you is fallin preggers whilst we're going thru this malarky! As I've kept our journey a secret from I'm gettin "guess what I'm pregnant, why don't you hurry up and get pregnant so we can be off on mat leave together!" Just shows how simplistic TTC is for some people.

Rather than think how ungrateful some people are I just try to think how when I do have a kid I will appreciate, love and adore it more than anyone who didn't struggle and that in itself will be an extra special bond.

Congrats Dave, must be feeling a little more re-assured.

Donna, good luck in whatever you decide. It's really tough to know what to do for the best, especially if time is against you.

Kaylakin, know what you mean about leave the important part to fate, I personally want to be sedated throughout the whole 2ww.

:hug: to all


----------



## Megg33k

Kaylakin said:


> How does it always happen like that? Drives me crazy. Also, how can the one who had 5 round of IVF just ignore her kids? It is inconceivable (no pun intended). I always feel like I will never forget the hard times we went through to have our kids. I'm not saying it will be easy raising kids or that it is a walk in the park, but I feel like I will genuinely always remember how I got there...
> 
> As much as you can, try to put some positive vibes toward your three embies on board. I will do the same for my two. I hate not knowing what is going on in there. It's strange, because in a way, it was easier knowing what they were doing in the dish/lab. *Now that they're in my body, I have no clue if they are growing, if they are progressing as they should, if everything is fine, or if everything is over without my even knowing*.... :**(

That's exactly it! I keep thinking... What if I'm talking to nothing. If they weren't going to survive, they already haven't! Cause, I felt pretty silly at the end of the last cycle when I realized that we were telling them to hold on and then found out there was nothing there. I don't want to do that again!



davecr033 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> It is very hard the 'not knowing' what's going on in your uterus part. I told my husband after the transfer that we were doing so much to control the eggs growing and monitoring the hormones that it felt weird after the transfer where it was still all left up to god or whomever you believe in greater power to make them stick. Like couldn't the science have been figured out for that part too. How can that main step be left up to chance? It is crazy!
> 
> There is a lady here at work who is also like one of your family megg. She got pg easily right after marriage and now lets her mom pretty much raise him. I could never leave my kid with someone else overnight just because it was too much driving to get to your mom's place to pick him up at the end of day (her mom lives in the same freakin city and she couldn't get across town -really!). Amazing!
> 
> AFM - went for first US today to make sure embbie stuck in the right location in the uterus and we have a confirmed baby (single baby - no twins) growing in the right place. Got a print of my first US with the little sac showing. I can't stop smiling.
> 
> Baby dust to all of you in 2ww.

I don't know how on earth we leave it to chance either! Seems like there's more they could do scientifically! But, I guess nature still plays some part :(

Congrats on a confirmed baby! Fab news!



Donna210369 said:


> Great news Davecr. so so pleased all is well. Megg and Kaylakin hang on in there. Keep up with the positive vibes, there has been a lot of BFN's lately so it must be your turn to have BFP's. Good luck xx Karen if you're looking at this thread, how did your scan go today? xx I'm ok, waiting for dh to come home on thursday, will set up an appointment with my fertility dr to see what we should do next. Do we spend another £5000 on ivf, do we just try our one snowbaby, or do we give up and just try naturally., Time is running out, I can hear the clock ticking........................ xx

Statistically, I know that's true... but it hurts me to think that someone else's heartache could possibly improve my statistical chances. And, honestly, last cycle was a HUGE boom of BFP's... So, I was in the ones that improved everyone else's chances. I've been on both sides of it, and they suck for different reasons. :hugs: I hope your doc has a plan!



Debbie82 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Found out tonight that everyone in my family is pregnant but me... I'm unhappy.
> 
> Aaww Megg it's totally crap when everyone around you is fallin preggers whilst we're going thru this malarky! As I've kept our journey a secret from I'm gettin "guess what I'm pregnant, why don't you hurry up and get pregnant so we can be off on mat leave together!" Just shows how simplistic TTC is for some people.
> 
> Rather than think how ungrateful some people are I just try to think how when I do have a kid I will appreciate, love and adore it more than anyone who didn't struggle and that in itself will be an extra special bond.
> 
> Congrats Dave, must be feeling a little more re-assured.
> 
> Donna, good luck in whatever you decide. It's really tough to know what to do for the best, especially if time is against you.
> 
> Kaylakin, know what you mean about leave the important part to fate, I personally want to be sedated throughout the whole 2ww.
> 
> :hug: to allClick to expand...

I definitely try to think of it that way... but I just don't want to think about how unpleasant my life will be if this fails and I have to know that they're out there succeeding accidentally!


----------



## Kaylakin

Dave - congrats! that is great news! You must be so excited...



> Kaylakin, know what you mean about leave the important part to fate, I personally want to be sedated throughout the whole 2ww.

Ahh..to be sedated the entire 2WW..now we're talking...At least it isn't an entire 2 weeks. I will have my beta 11 days after my transfer. I had my transfer on a Friday, so there are two weekends in there to help pass the time at least (trying to see any positive slant here)


Megg - I know what you mean. What if I'm talking to them and they're not there? I guess we have to keep going on -- we have no other choice. I keep rubbing my stomach where I think my uterus is and hoping there is something going on there. They would be blastocysts by now, so hopefully starting to burrow in... Ugh, someone knock me out until next week...


----------



## Kaylakin

Quick question for everyone -
Did you get your progesterone level checked after your transfer? I am getting mine checked tomorrow which is a week after the ER. Not sure what level they would be looking for...?


----------



## Megg33k

My clinic doesn't check levels. There are guidelines on what they like to see, but I don't know the specifics on what those guidelines are. :shrug: I'm sure they'll tell you though! Good luck!

Same here... I talk to them and just wonder if there's any point. I'm actually dreading Friday. :(


----------



## mrs_major

hi all :wave:

I was on this thread back in Feb having our failed IVF cycle - wow it's moved on since then and got some catching up to do! 

Am just about to start the ball rolling with a FET. At my review appt with the consultant he told me to take BCP on first day of af on the month we wanted to start FET. That was Friday, so started BCP. I rang the clinic to book in for day 21 scan and was told i had to take BCP, have af again, then ring for day 21 scan. I thought the point of me taking BCP was cos I have PCOS so don't have regular cycles, not sure if i ov etc, so it'd be easier to start the cycle with the use of BCP. I did this for our fresh cycle too. 

I only spoke the consultant's secretary, not a nurse, but just wondered if anyone who's had previous FET whether you've had to take the pill as well - and if so when did your cycle start after that? 

Am very very confused :headspin: no idea what i'm meant to be doing. :nope:


----------



## davecr033

Kaylakin said:


> Quick question for everyone -
> Did you get your progesterone level checked after your transfer? I am getting mine checked tomorrow which is a week after the ER. Not sure what level they would be looking for...?

I have been getting my progrestrone tested every 3-4 days since ET and they are looking for anything over 20. That's what the nurse told me. Good Luck.


----------



## Kaylakin

Thanks, Dave and Megg. I went today for bloodwork so hopefully the progesterone is high enough. 

Mrsmajor - welcome back, and I'm unsure about the FET. I was wondering what the usual protocol was for that, like if you had to be on BCPs or if people could start right away...Not sure, but I hope you get your answers.

AFM, I am really upset right now. Can you guys tell me if I should be or am I just a hormonal/emotional mess? I went for bloodwork today and I asked about the embryos and how many they were able to actually freeze. I had assumed they froze them on day 5 because they had told me previously that they only freeze the best quality, and they don't freeze just to freeze, and that's why their FET rates were as high as they were. Soo..I know I had 5 embryos left on the day of my transfer (not including the 2 we transferred). They were all either 7 or 8 cells and A or B quality (?) on day 3. I asked when they froze them and how many were left and they checked and said that they froze 5. The andrologist wasn't getting back to them at the moment, but they said that they were pretty sure it was on day 3. Now, I know I didn't get the info directly from the andrologist or from my doctor (he wasn't there when I was there), but it sounds like this is what happened because otherwise they would have called and told me how many made it to blast. Soo..I have 5 embryos frozen on day three. I don't see why the hell they would do this??! Especially if they were all good quality, why wouldn't they try to grow them to blast??? I would want to know which ones made it to blast and which ones didn't. I read somewhere that the success rates with a FET of a 3-day embryo are like 10-20% vs 40-50% with a FET of a blastocyst. Now I"m freaking out and thinking that he just wants to get more money out of us because he knows our insurance pays for it and he doesn't want it to work so he gives us the worst situation. I know this is probably so irrational. I mean, he wants it to work because he wants good success rates for his clinic. And nothing about his demeanor suggests otherwise, but I am freaking out nonetheless. So far, I've been worried about the embies, etc...but I haven't really been emotional, and today I was in tears when I got to my car leaving the clinic...what the hell?? What do you all think of this? I don't understand freezing on day 3 if you could try to go to blast? It is different from transferring on day 3 vs 5 in my opinion, because freezing is harder for the embies to survive in the first place...ughhhh..I hate this!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'd be a bit upset about it too, honey.. But, I like to think they had reasons other than "more money" to do it. I wish I knew what those reasons were though.

As far as being emotional... Its the curse of 7dpo. I don't know if I've ever seen anyone calm at 7dpo. I decide my cycle's failed every time on 7dpo exactly! LOL


----------



## Kaylakin

Thanks, Meg. I wish I knew, too. I don't think that's his reason, but I can't think of any others. I know he is very concerned about multiples, even twins, but it's not like I would transfer back like 3 blasts unless I had to! 

That's interesting about 7dpo. I really just got emotional today. This waiting is torture. I think I need to call and speak directly to my doctor. I'm going to have him call me back so I can ask him all of these questions and hear his answers from the man himself. I'm even scaring my husband, as I called him after my appointment and I was going off on the phone. Once he even told me to "take it easy" LOL
Meg, how you hanging in there?


----------



## Debbie82

Know what you mean Megg, I have days where eberythings rosey and can see the positives but get my days too where I'm terrified none of this will work and yet there's a women where I live with 11 kids, 6 different known fathers. A few kids don't know who their dad is :doh: she's also never worked a day in her life. Ones things for sure there's no fairness when it comes to LTTTC. Anyway really hope it's good news for you on Fri :hug:

I would be upset too Kaylakin. I thought the only reason they wouldn't go to blast is if there was too few and they weren't great but that doesn't sound the case. Will you get to speak to Dr to find out? Hopefully you won't be too reliant on them anyway as this'll work :thumbup:

Not sure with FET mrsmajor but hope you can start sooner rather than later.

So only 2 days til Prostap jag and consents app. I know cos of my age they'll push for SET but I take it it's ultimately down to me? I want the best chance poss and therefor 2 embryos unless I get to go to blast. Gonna need to write down everything I want to clarify cos sometimes it's just all so mind boggling for me :doh:


----------



## raf-wife

Megg33k said:


> As far as being emotional... Its the curse of 7dpo. I don't know if I've ever seen anyone calm at 7dpo. I decide my cycle's failed every time on 7dpo exactly! LOL

totally agree with you megg, my first week was lovely i really enjoyed being pupo the second week i was a wreck :wacko:
good luck for friday sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I seriously think the 7dpo curse strikes everyone! I wish I could research it! LOL



Kaylakin said:


> Thanks, Meg. I wish I knew, too. I don't think that's his reason, but I can't think of any others. I know he is very concerned about multiples, even twins, but it's not like I would transfer back like 3 blasts unless I had to!
> 
> That's interesting about 7dpo. I really just got emotional today. This waiting is torture. I think I need to call and speak directly to my doctor. I'm going to have him call me back so I can ask him all of these questions and hear his answers from the man himself. I'm even scaring my husband, as I called him after my appointment and I was going off on the phone. Once he even told me to "take it easy" LOL
> Meg, how you hanging in there?

Definitely call and get answers! :hugs:

I'm just terrified of Friday. I feel like I don't want to know. On the bright side, this is how I felt the 1st cycle. The 2nd cycle (that failed) was no biggie because I was 100% sure it hadn't worked. This time I guess I can't be sure.


----------



## Kaylakin

Thanks, Debbie - looks like you're getting closer - great! Yes, I think it is ultimately up to you, within reason - I'm not sure..But it is your body and your embryos!...And def write everything down before you go - it really does help to keep things in order so you don't forget anything ;-)

Meg - I hear you about being terrified. I don't feel much different at all, and I haven't been symptom spotting. I never really get symptoms after the trigger shot, so maybe in a few days, I wouldn't feel symptoms either..I don't know. I'm dreading the beta, too. That's good that you felt like it didn't work the first time, but it did. The hard thing is that whether you have symptoms, don't have symptoms, feel positive, or feel negative, you could still be pregnant - you just don't know until the beta. Ugh. 

I did speak with my doctor. They called to tell me the progesterone levels were normal and I left a message for him to call me back. So, long story short is that he called back within the hour and we talked for about 10 minutes on the phone, and I feel way better. Everything he said was based on statistics so I felt much better. I even asked him things that I was sure that he wouldn't really have an answer for, but he did and I felt much better. I'm glad I called - I just wouldn't have been able to deal without hearing it directly from him, you know? He was super nice and said to call with any questions to make sure we're on the same page..so, that's good...Now, more waiting...


----------



## 4magpies

Debbie82 said:


> So only 2 days til Prostap jag and consents app. I know cos of my age they'll push for SET but I take it it's ultimately down to me? I want the best chance poss and therefor 2 embryos unless I get to go to blast. Gonna need to write down everything I want to clarify cos sometimes it's just all so mind boggling for me :doh:

I want to know about the SET.

I thought it was my choice, but I have heard mixed stories from people.

I dunno why if I have 2 healthy good embryos why I cant have them both put back. It's not like I want something daft like 5!

Let me know what you find out Debbie.

xxx


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I join you? We are due to have FET transfer tomorrow morning. I'm nervous,excited,emotional every bloody emotion under the sun which I'm sure you all understand, along with the what if's. This is our third embryo transfer, we did a fresh cycle in sept last year which resulted in mc, followed by an fet which also resulted in mc. I'm hoping this is gonna be third time lucky. We have opted to have single embryo transfer, just because we feel like we need to do something different this time round and the last two times we had two transfered. I'm thinking my body just can't cope with the two. So here we are again ready to start the rollercoaster. Wishing you all tons and tons of luck for this rollercoaster journey, let's hope we see lots and lots of BFP'S.


----------



## Kaylakin

Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join you? We are due to have FET transfer tomorrow morning. I'm nervous,excited,emotional every bloody emotion under the sun which I'm sure you all understand, along with the what if's. This is our third embryo transfer, we did a fresh cycle in sept last year which resulted in mc, followed by an fet which also resulted in mc. I'm hoping this is gonna be third time lucky. We have opted to have single embryo transfer, just because we feel like we need to do something different this time round and the last two times we had two transfered. I'm thinking my body just can't cope with the two. So here we are again ready to start the rollercoaster. Wishing you all tons and tons of luck for this rollercoaster journey, let's hope we see lots and lots of BFP'S.

Hi Doodar - welcome! Wow, I hope this is third time lucky for you. Have they found out why you have had the 2 mc's or has it been attributed to bad luck? Good luck with your transfer and the 2WW..


----------



## beadyeyes

Hello! 
I've just had a SET.We got 31 eggs, 23 injected, 17 fertilised and we have one embryo transfered and 12 in the freezer. We had no choice but SET. We had a 2 day 4-cell transfer (grade 4A - the best). They wouldn't allow us more than one because of my age and because of the quality of the embryo. I pushed for two but was turned down. Originally my clinic said that only 10% of eligible people are 'forced' to have SET but were were clearly in that 10%. The good news is that we will be allowed 2 if this fails in a FET. Cumulatively, if you add up the percentage chances of a SET followed by same-cycle FETs the percentage chance of a pregnancy is about the same as if you had a DET. Make sense? I'm really nervous now. Good luck everyone.


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls,
I was told that due to my age etc i would have to have SET if embryo was absolutely perfect. Ours were just below that and I was allowed 2 transferred. I think it really just depends on the clinic and if the embies are perfect x


----------



## Doodar

Kaylakin said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join you? We are due to have FET transfer tomorrow morning. I'm nervous,excited,emotional every bloody emotion under the sun which I'm sure you all understand, along with the what if's. This is our third embryo transfer, we did a fresh cycle in sept last year which resulted in mc, followed by an fet which also resulted in mc. I'm hoping this is gonna be third time lucky. We have opted to have single embryo transfer, just because we feel like we need to do something different this time round and the last two times we had two transfered. I'm thinking my body just can't cope with the two. So here we are again ready to start the rollercoaster. Wishing you all tons and tons of luck for this rollercoaster journey, let's hope we see lots and lots of BFP'S.
> 
> Hi Doodar - welcome! Wow, I hope this is third time lucky for you. Have they found out why you have had the 2 mc's or has it been attributed to bad luck? Good luck with your transfer and the 2WW..Click to expand...

They think possible immune issues although they haven't been tested so can't be 100 percent sure. Hubby really didn't want me to do immune treatment so didn't see any point in being tested for it. We have said though that if it comes to it and we have to do another fresh cycle then we will try immune treatment, for now though we are just gonna try with the remaining embies we have and keep our fingers tightly crossed. Can't believe in 12 hours time I'll be pupo again. Praying to god our little embie survives the thaw.Looking forward to taking it easy and chilling out.


----------



## davecr033

Megg - the 7dpo thing totally struck me as well. I had a complete melt down of a day and cried all over hubby's shoulder. Poor thing was worrying but I had to let it out. 

I had another one of those days yesterday - not sure why but again just super tired and sore from the shots which still hurt by the way (the heat only works so far with me I guess) and just cried and cried. No reason at all other than I was tired. 

What is up with all of our emotions, Oh wait I know :)


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome Doodar and beadyeyes! Sending love and luck!

Sorry the shots are still hurting, davecr... Mine haven't caused an ounce of pain yet this time. Very confusing! Makes me wonder if they're working!


----------



## 4magpies

Nearly friday Meg, hoping and praying for you!

xxx


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls,

Back from transfer. One embie didn't survive the thaw so they had to thaw our last remaining embryo. So pupo with one blast on board. Let the dreaded two week wait begin. Although in previous cycles I have been given a test date 9 days after transfer which would fall on the day af is due, but this time they have given me a test date 14 days after. Really hoping it's third time lucky coz it's last chance saloon. Come on little embie burrow in, your our last hope. I found the transfer quite uncomfortable this time round usually it doesn't bother me but found it quite painful. Got lots of cramps and stabbing pains so I'm off for a lie down.

Meggles not long now hunny. I'm keeping everything crossed babe :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Good luck doodar!! How does the fet cycle work honey?? What drugs do you take etc? X


----------



## davecr033

Good luck Megg with testing tomorrow.


----------



## Debbie82

Good luck tomorrow Megg, what time will you get the results ?xx


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Vick! Hoping "3rd time lucky" is the motto for the moment!

I'll have my results at about 9-10am my time... That's 3-4pm UK time!


----------



## dreamofabean

Ooh meg I can't wait to hear your results!!xx


----------



## Debbie82

Glad you felt re-assured Kaylakin following your chat with Dr, sometimes it just hard to have your absolute faith in these strangers when it's your future they hold in their hands. Anyway not long for you now, think this would be when I'd start to get really nervous!

Doodar and Beadyeyes very best with your journeys, here's hoping there's a baby boom next spring:winkwink:

Well asked about SET at consents but nurse indicated it was my choice but no final decisions should be made til they see the quality and number of embryos. Gonna stick by 2 (if there are 2 good ones) unless I go to blast. Not sure whether your choice is dependant on whether you're private or NHS though.

Well that's me had my Prostap jag and just itching for :witch: to come so I can start stimming on CD3. Looks like I'll be on my own doings the jags seein as DH couldn't even bare to watch me get my Prostap one:dohh:


----------



## Wallie

Good to see you on here Doodar again. Great news that your PUPO. FX'd for third time lucky.

Good luck with your beta Megg tomorrow. FX'd for you too!


----------



## Doodar

dreamofabean said:


> Good luck doodar!! How does the fet cycle work honey?? What drugs do you take etc? X

Think it depends which protocol you are on. If you have regular cycles etc. Because I have regular cycles they just monitor ovulation via scan and then put embryo back so many days after. Only drugs I have to take are the progesterone pessaries. I know some ladies still have to down reg for an fet but I don't know how that cycle works with regards to drugs etc.


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Good luck, Vick! Hoping "3rd time lucky" is the motto for the moment!
> 
> I'll have my results at about 9-10am my time... That's 3-4pm UK time!

It is the motto and I am so rooting for your third time lucky. Good luck for tomorrow hunny :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

Hi Wallie how you doing hun? nice to see you too. x

Debbie I love your avatar pic. We have a boxer I'll try dig out a pic of him.

AFM cramps have settled down a lot. Have taken it easy for most of the day. Bored of doing nothing already. Think I might invest in some dvds, comedy dvds could do with a laugh. Just bought a new ds game so that should keep me occupied for a while lol


----------



## jappygirl76

Hi Ladies,

I had my ER done on 6/27, and we currently have 5 out of 6 embies that fertilized that are grade A, so they are having us do a day 5 embryo transfer. I heard that is a good thing, so I am really excited about that. We are scheduled to have the transfer on saturday 7/2. Has anyone had a transfer done on day 5, and did they do any assisted hatching? I am just hoping for the best.

Best of luck to everyone, and lots of babydust!!


----------



## Donna210369

Good luck with testing today Megg. xx


----------



## 4magpies

Doodar said:


> Debbie I love your avatar pic. We have a boxer I'll try dig out a pic of him.

I have a boxer too.

Meg can't wait to hear your results!!

I had an awful day yesterday for many reasons. They wouldn't do my HSG. More set backs.

xxx


----------



## littlemouse

Meg good luck for today, I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!

X


----------



## Doodar

4magpies said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Debbie I love your avatar pic. We have a boxer I'll try dig out a pic of him.
> 
> I have a boxer too.
> 
> Meg can't wait to hear your results!!
> 
> I had an awful day yesterday for many reasons. They wouldn't do my HSG. More set backs.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh yeah hee hee!! love em. Lets hope its a lucky omen. Gorgeous.x


----------



## Megg33k

Negative... No joy here today! (No, I don't know what's next!)


----------



## 4magpies

I am so very sorry Meg.

:hugs:

x


----------



## Debbie82

So so sorry to hear that Megg:hugs: It really isn't fair xx


----------



## littlemouse

Oh arse *%[email protected]! 

Meg I'm so sorry. I know there are no words. We are all thinking of you. It's just not fair. 

:hugs:
X


----------



## dreamofabean

Meg I'm so gutted for you. It just isn't fair :(
Thanks for that info doodar :) x


----------



## Wallie

Oh I hoped to log on and check out your status and get a wonderful news. I'm so so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

:hugs: thinking of you megg x


----------



## Donna210369

I'm so so sorry Megg, sending big hugs sweetie :hugs: xx


----------



## Debbie82

Doodar said:


> Hi Wallie how you doing hun? nice to see you too. x
> 
> Debbie I love your avatar pic. We have a boxer I'll try dig out a pic of him.
> 
> AFM cramps have settled down a lot. Have taken it easy for most of the day. Bored of doing nothing already. Think I might invest in some dvds, comedy dvds could do with a laugh. Just bought a new ds game so that should keep me occupied for a while lol

Ooh another boxer lover, you must show us a pic of your pup:happydance:


----------



## Kaylakin

Meg,
I'm really sorry. Thinking of you...


----------



## Doodar

Debbie82 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wallie how you doing hun? nice to see you too. x
> 
> Debbie I love your avatar pic. We have a boxer I'll try dig out a pic of him.
> 
> AFM cramps have settled down a lot. Have taken it easy for most of the day. Bored of doing nothing already. Think I might invest in some dvds, comedy dvds could do with a laugh. Just bought a new ds game so that should keep me occupied for a while lol
> 
> Ooh another boxer lover, you must show us a pic of your pup:happydance:Click to expand...

Here he is I uploaded a pic hope it works.


----------



## zero7

Megg- silent stalker here- so sorry to read your news. I so wanted to hear better news than this. xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls! We're healing well. I think we're going back to about a year of a more natural method... not that I see how that could help. But, we can't keep going like this. If nothing after that year or so, then we'll give my last egg retrieval a try. We're going to try and get healthier between now and then too. Every little bit has to help! But, at 30, I have a solid 10 (or so) years to get this right. So, the sense of urgency is getting turned down a notch!



Debbie82 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wallie how you doing hun? nice to see you too. x
> 
> Debbie I love your avatar pic. We have a boxer I'll try dig out a pic of him.
> 
> AFM cramps have settled down a lot. Have taken it easy for most of the day. Bored of doing nothing already. Think I might invest in some dvds, comedy dvds could do with a laugh. Just bought a new ds game so that should keep me occupied for a while lol
> 
> Ooh another boxer lover, you must show us a pic of your pup:happydance:Click to expand...

A good friend of mine has an adorable boxer! I love her! :) Mine's a pitbull instead, but every bit as cute! LOL



Doodar said:


> Debbie82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wallie how you doing hun? nice to see you too. x
> 
> Debbie I love your avatar pic. We have a boxer I'll try dig out a pic of him.
> 
> AFM cramps have settled down a lot. Have taken it easy for most of the day. Bored of doing nothing already. Think I might invest in some dvds, comedy dvds could do with a laugh. Just bought a new ds game so that should keep me occupied for a while lol
> 
> Ooh another boxer lover, you must show us a pic of your pup:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Here he is I uploaded a pic hope it works.Click to expand...

Look at him!!! :cloud9:


----------



## dmama

So sorry this didn't work Megg.....

I am over 40 and trying IVF #2...have an appt today and may/not trigger tonight...we will see..

I was of course surfing the net and came across the information below...it is a wonder anyone (especially over 40) gets pregnant at all!!!! Damn, so much the poor eggs have to go through to just make it to fertlization....I try to remain hopeful, but it gets harder...

Baby dust all!!!

https://www.ivfauthority.com/search/label/egg retrieval


----------



## Debbie82

Doodar said:


> Debbie82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wallie how you doing hun? nice to see you too. x
> 
> Debbie I love your avatar pic. We have a boxer I'll try dig out a pic of him.
> 
> AFM cramps have settled down a lot. Have taken it easy for most of the day. Bored of doing nothing already. Think I might invest in some dvds, comedy dvds could do with a laugh. Just bought a new ds game so that should keep me occupied for a while lol
> 
> Ooh another boxer lover, you must show us a pic of your pup:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Here he is I uploaded a pic hope it works.Click to expand...

He's lovely Doodar, havin my one has certainly helped in this journey.

I think a break is a good idea Megg, it's so emotionally draining it will probably do you both good to take a step back.

Glad you and your OH are coming to terms with :hugs: you sound very strong, I'd probably be a wreck if it were me.


----------



## Doodar

Meggles it's lovely to hear from you and good that your sounding so positive. God I just want to give you the biggest squeeze ever. Your amazing honestly you are. :hugs:

Thanks debbie, Yes it's funny isnt it they can't talk but they seem to understand. I love him to bits and oddly enough he has started to act very stange again he keeps sitting right next to me like he has to be touching me, leaning on me. He did this the last two times I got a bfp, so its either that or he can sense my anxiety. Which I am having real dificulty keeping in check. I have relaxation cds which I have been listening to and they are great, but short of listening to them 24 hours a day, its just completely impossible to stay relaxed.


----------



## Debbie82

Hi Kaylakin didn't get a chan e to pop on earlier and wish you luck for your test (it is todAy isn't it), any word yet?

:hug:


----------



## davecr033

So sorry to hear your news Megg - but you have an amazing attitude about the whole thing. You are right you still have 10 more years to get there and I just know that it will happen for you. You've been such a big help to all on this post that the good karma will come back to you :)

Sending you big hugs!


----------



## Megg33k

Our post-cycle consult is Thur. Hoping he can tell us why our embies were such crap this time. *sigh*

Hoping you're right, dave... I'm ready for something good!


----------



## Kelly9

I guess I properly belong here now so Hi everyone! My name is Tiffany 26 husband chris 27, male factor infertility. On the wait list for ICSI and should hopefully be offered treatment next month! Fingers crossed for that anyway, the wait list is 2-3 months and this month is month 2 for us so we'll see. We have a son who was a miracle that we conceived naturally but after our SA results today I do not think that will be happening again :(


----------



## Megg33k

I'll have to go read about your SA... Sorry to hear that, Tiffany! :hugs:

I probably DON'T belong here anymore... but I don't really have a home at the moment... so, I'm staying!


----------



## Kelly9

Megg I totally think you should stay, you could always share with experiences and advice. :hugs: SA results are in my journal.


----------



## Kaylakin

Hey guys,
Just wanted to update that I had my beta today at 11dp3dt. I was feeling pretty much like it hadn't worked. I ignored the calls from the clinic twice and let it go to voicemail. I finally called back and had questions about the FET/follow-up with the doctor, but she told me that the test came back positive. I just really am in shock right now. I was convinced that I would be feeling more symptoms if it were positive. I think I was really protecting myself from everything. I just can't believe it. I even said to her, "Are you kidding me?" Anyway, just wanted to follow up with that. I am scared to death because the last time I got pregnant, it was naturally, but I had a m/c. I guess whatever is going to happen, will happen and I can do little to control it at this point. I'm just going to be happy for today and until there's something to worry about. I have another beta on Thursday and I'm hoping it is good news. I wanted to give hope to you guys as well, because I was for sure that I was out and I didn't feel much different at all. Also, as much as it is nice hearing BFPs, it is also difficult because I always thought that it will never be me. So, I understand both sides. I just have to hope everything continues to go well, and I"ll just have to take it one day at a time. Good luck with everyone this cycle and hang in there! The waiting is so much harder than I thought it'd be..!


----------



## Kelly9

^ Congrats! What a great outlook.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Kaylakin!


----------



## Doodar

Meggles of course you belong here hunny. I wish that you didn't but in the nicest possible way, if that makes sense. It probably doesn't but I hope you know what I mean. :hugs: You've offered so much support to everyone. I think your welcome wherever you go. I'm happy your here :thumbup: well I'm not but I am, god I'm not making sense again am I lol I'll shut up now!! Love you :hugs:.

Kelly Hi :hi: how you doing, sorry to hear your back on this journey again. Wishing you lots of luck :flower:

Kaylakin Congratulations hunny!! You have given me a bit of pma back so thank you. My pma had taken a serious nose dive, I'm still convinced it hasn't worked but it's lovely to hear your story and give people that bit of hope.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks Doodar, I hope you can start a pg journey soon to, a very sticky one.


----------



## Megg33k

You made perfect sense, Vick! :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Congrats Kaylakin!! 
Meg stay here! We love you :) xx


----------



## AbbyNiko

Hi there all! This is my first post on any forum....after reading litterally dozens, I finally read this thread and felt like it was time to share and receive support. All of your stories, good and bad, have really helped me get through today. I just ended my first IVF cycle with unexpected ICSI, with a BFN :( 
After getting the bad news from the nurse, I spent the whole rest of the day crying, in bed. It's now 5am, i awoke in the middle of the night, and can't get back to sleep, too many thoughts running around in my head.

I'm 31, no diagnosed fertility problems. My husband is 34, great semen analysis, but we only fertilized 1 egg without ICSI, and 7 with. (does that mean male factor after all?) We transfered 2 embies on day 5, and we have 4 frosties. I really felt so posative and good about this first cycle, and I am shocked that it didn't work. Was I being naive to think it would work right away? We have a consulation with our doctor Monday, I wish it were sooner. Any advice for enduring the wait to try again? I thought the 2ww was bad, but waiting for round 2 feels like forever! 

Best wishes and luck to all!


----------



## davecr033

Congratulations Kaylakin! That is a great news! You must be so happy even though I know you're kind of in shock right now. I took the hpt three days straight before the beta because I didn't believe the first test and still didn't believe it even after the nurse called with the positive result. 

I just came back from 1st scan for heartbeat and it was so amazing to see this little thing pulsing inside of me. 113 beats/min heart rate. It was incredible.

Wishing you a wonderful 9 months :)


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls, Kaylakin fabulous news hunni. Many many congrats :happydance:

Megg glad ur staying here, i too am not sure where I belong either. There should be one for limbo land!!

Dream how are you getting on now sweetie xx

Good luck to the rest of you who are embarking on your journeys. 

Abbyniko so sorry you got a BFN. sending hugs :hugs: x



We've got consultant follow up thursday next week and not sure what we'll decide to do. We paid a total of £5,500 with ICSI and freezing our snowbaby and the thought of doing that again and having nothing at the end of it is a worry. Obviously if it works then it's definitely worth the money, and we cant leave our snow baby in the freezer, so will def have to do a FET at some time. Just not sure whether to do another ivf first which might give us more snowbabies for a FET if ivf #2 doesn't work. So many decisions. Am going for a scan on friday as i've got pain in my left ovary. I'm worried I might have a cyst and want to get it checked soon. Well lovelies speak soon and take care xx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on the HB, dave! :cloud9:

I'm sure you'll make the right decision, donna!!! :hugs: 



AbbyNiko said:


> Hi there all! This is my first post on any forum....after reading litterally dozens, I finally read this thread and felt like it was time to share and receive support. All of your stories, good and bad, have really helped me get through today. I just ended my first IVF cycle with unexpected ICSI, with a BFN :(
> After getting the bad news from the nurse, I spent the whole rest of the day crying, in bed. It's now 5am, i awoke in the middle of the night, and can't get back to sleep, too many thoughts running around in my head.
> 
> I'm 31, no diagnosed fertility problems. My husband is 34, great semen analysis, but we only fertilized 1 egg without ICSI, and 7 with. (does that mean male factor after all?) We transfered 2 embies on day 5, and we have 4 frosties. I really felt so posative and good about this first cycle, and I am shocked that it didn't work. Was I being naive to think it would work right away? We have a consulation with our doctor Monday, I wish it were sooner. Any advice for enduring the wait to try again? I thought the 2ww was bad, but waiting for round 2 feels like forever!
> 
> Best wishes and luck to all!

The fact that fertilization wasn't occurring well without ICSI doesn't necessarily point to what caused it. It could be a sperm issue. It could be an egg issue. It could be none of the above. You never know what's going to happen when their left to their own devices! 

I don't think it was naive to expect it to work. My first cycle worked (though ended at 10w) and we then expected subsequent cycles to work. But, we've had 2 failed ones since then. Its hard for me to comprehend how it ever fails when so much of the process is being done for us. But, I know there's still lots of work to be done after transfer. 

The wait between cycles always went very quickly for me. It depends on how long you're going to be waiting though.


----------



## Kelly9

Great news on the HB! 

Abby sorry about your bfn.

I am an optimistic person at heart and the idea of ICSI not working for us scares the crap out of me, we get one shot at this financially, if it doesn't work and we've no snow babies then all my husband and I will be doing is trying naturally and praying for another miracle.


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls,
Hope everyone is ok! We had our follow up consultation yesterday. We are doing a fet next cycle.... Eek!! Feel like it's a bit pointless but we can have it free as part of our NHS cycle so we would be daft not to! X


----------



## Kelly9

Free = GREAT! 

ICSI for us isn't covered so it's going to cost us about 8500 for the cycle (canadian $) it would have been a lot more but our meds are 80% covered thankfully through insurance.


----------



## dreamofabean

Yeah we've been very lucky!! We got the Icsi cycle and the fet free which is fab. Well have to pay from then on though x


----------



## AbbyNiko

Megg33K- Thanks for taking the time to reply, i appreciate the advice and thoughts about my situation. I'm glad to hear that the wait between cycles went by quickly for you, I'm going to try to keep very busy. Hopefully my doctor won't have us wait too long.

Donna- Thanks for the hugs! You have a tough decision to make, I'm there too...try to listen to your gut instinct, what does that little voice in the back of your head/heart tell you? I'm sure you'll make the right choice, whatever you decide. I'll keep my fingers crossed for your scan on Friday :)

Kelly9-This whole thing would be hard without having to worry about the money part too! Good luck with your ICSI

Dream- Glad to hear some good news, having this paid for is one obstacle down on your road to success!

Congrats to all on here who are were successful with IVF, and currently PG! I'm trying to enjoy the journey, but I'm ready to get to my destination already. Now off to the doctor on Monday, to figure out the next step.


----------



## Kaylakin

jappygirl76 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had my ER done on 6/27, and we currently have 5 out of 6 embies that fertilized that are grade A, so they are having us do a day 5 embryo transfer. I heard that is a good thing, so I am really excited about that. We are scheduled to have the transfer on saturday 7/2. Has anyone had a transfer done on day 5, and did they do any assisted hatching? I am just hoping for the best.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone, and lots of babydust!!

Sorry Jappy, just went back and saw your post. Didn't mean to not reply. I have not had a day 5 transfer. I just had a day 3 transfer, but my clinic told me that they almost always do assisted hatching on day 3 but not usually on day 5 because on day 5 the shell is softer or something? On day 3, the shell is harder so they do AH. I don't know if that is right, but that is the protocol of my clinic. Good luck to you - you must be in your 2WW right?


----------



## Kaylakin

dreamofabean said:


> Hey girls,
> Hope everyone is ok! We had our follow up consultation yesterday. We are doing a fet next cycle.... Eek!! Feel like it's a bit pointless but we can have it free as part of our NHS cycle so we would be daft not to! X

Wow, that's great you can start with the FET so quickly! So how long did you wait in between..just the AF from your IVF cycle? Why do you feel the FET is pointless?


----------



## Kaylakin

Doodar said:


> Meggles of course you belong here hunny. I wish that you didn't but in the nicest possible way, if that makes sense. It probably doesn't but I hope you know what I mean. :hugs: You've offered so much support to everyone. I think your welcome wherever you go. I'm happy your here :thumbup: well I'm not but I am, god I'm not making sense again am I lol I'll shut up now!! Love you :hugs:.
> 
> Kelly Hi :hi: how you doing, sorry to hear your back on this journey again. Wishing you lots of luck :flower:
> 
> Kaylakin Congratulations hunny!! You have given me a bit of pma back so thank you. My pma had taken a serious nose dive, I'm still convinced it hasn't worked but it's lovely to hear your story and give people that bit of hope.

Thanks Doodar! I'm glad to have given you PMA. When do you test? My PMA was so up and down, depending on the minute throughout the entire 2WW. Ultimately, on the day of the beta I would have bet that it didn't work, but it did. Soo..it's not over until you get the beta results back!! Are you planning to test at home or wait until the beta?


----------



## Kaylakin

davecr033 said:


> Congratulations Kaylakin! That is a great news! You must be so happy even though I know you're kind of in shock right now. I took the hpt three days straight before the beta because I didn't believe the first test and still didn't believe it even after the nurse called with the positive result.
> 
> I just came back from 1st scan for heartbeat and it was so amazing to see this little thing pulsing inside of me. 113 beats/min heart rate. It was incredible.
> 
> Wishing you a wonderful 9 months :)

Thanks Davecr! I am so happy, but very nervous if that makes sense. I am just trying to enjoy it for now for as long as it lasts. I'm not going to take anything for granted.. I know what you mean about not believing it. I can't wrap my brain around it yet. 

Omg, so great about the heartbeat! Do you have many symptoms yet? Congratulations!


----------



## Kaylakin

Donna210369 said:


> Hi girls, Kaylakin fabulous news hunni. Many many congrats :happydance:
> 
> Megg glad ur staying here, i too am not sure where I belong either. There should be one for limbo land!!
> 
> Dream how are you getting on now sweetie xx
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you who are embarking on your journeys.
> 
> Abbyniko so sorry you got a BFN. sending hugs :hugs: x
> 
> 
> 
> We've got consultant follow up thursday next week and not sure what we'll decide to do. We paid a total of £5,500 with ICSI and freezing our snowbaby and the thought of doing that again and having nothing at the end of it is a worry. Obviously if it works then it's definitely worth the money, and we cant leave our snow baby in the freezer, so will def have to do a FET at some time. Just not sure whether to do another ivf first which might give us more snowbabies for a FET if ivf #2 doesn't work. So many decisions. Am going for a scan on friday as i've got pain in my left ovary. I'm worried I might have a cyst and want to get it checked soon. Well lovelies speak soon and take care xx

Donna - so glad you are going to follow up with the consultant. Hopefully your mind will be more decided after your appointment. What are you leaning toward doing at this moment? I hope your scan goes well and that it isn't a cyst - although if it is hopefully it just shrinks or goes away on its own anyway.. Good luck to you!


----------



## Debbie82

Big congratulations Kaylakin, really pleased for you. Can understand why you'd be apprehensiove but just gotta try and take each day as it comes and try not to think too much About what could go wrong :hugs:


----------



## davecr033

Kaylakin, symptoms I got right away are being very very tired. I easily feel like taking 2-3 naps per day and so working days suck! I go home and crash early. Boobs also got big and a bit sore. Not as sore as I was expecting. And by this week 6 I am very much bloated. I discovered belly bands which are a savory since I can still wear my regular pants just unbuttoned :)

Also I am getting turned off from weird foods which before now were just fine. Like I tired this aged cheese that I used to eat all the time before and it tasted so terrible I had to use mouthwash.


----------



## blondemop

Hi ladies!
Im back :) ready to go again! (see signature). We start stimming tomorrow. Gonal f and menopur. I stopped bcp Monday and am having some bleeding today, which my clinic said was to be expected, but still makes me nervous. Anyway, here we go again!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, blondemop!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Good luck Blondemop. After having a polyp removed and a cyst drained on Thursday, i start stimming on Monday too. Been on buserelin continously since 22nd May so feel like a pin cushion, so tired and fed up, so cant wait to start stimming again...even though i know i'll feel worse, at least its getting closer to EC (hopefully :)) 

Such an emotional n physical journey and you ladies always help. Keep strong. :) x


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck to thOse cycling! I just can't wait to get started on this journey but it's taking way to long!

HSG is done and so are all the rest of our tests that need to be done prior to starting treatment so now all that's left is waiting for the call! I don't expect one this comin week for this cycle though it would be awesome! But I do expect to get one for our Aug cycle.


----------



## Doodar

Well today is 13dpt and a bfn, tomorrow is otd and I'm guessing nothing is going to change in the next 24 hours. So looks like I'm done. Really not sure where we are going to go from here, we have lots to discuss. Can we really contemplate spending another 7 thousand pounds to still end up with nothing at the end of it. When we've already spent over 11 and we are still in the same position, where do you stop? where does it end? how do you end it and how do you cope if you stop trying. I really don't know. I'm just numb at the moment and devastated. I want to wish all you ladies tons of luck and hope you manage to achieve your dreams and to those with bfp lots of love and happiness with your bundle of joys.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm sorry doodar I hope you find answers to some of those questions :hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Oh Doodar , i'm so very very sorry :cry: Life can be so cruel...................... Big hugs coming your way hunni xx :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I'm so sorry Doodar, life sucks eh :hugs:


----------



## Debbie82

so sorry Doodar, good luck in whatever your next step is:hugs:

Hi blondemop, good luck with this cycle:thumbup:

Well after havin no period following prostap clinic think I may just of down regulated really well! So going in for scan on fri and fingers crossed all looking well I'll start stimmin on fri


----------



## Doodar

Hi Girls,

Tested again today and as expected it was a BFN. Phoned clinic with result and they said because there is no sign of AF yet (obviously there wont be because of progesterone) that I've to test again on Sat because it could still be a little too early. Obviously I'm being realistic about this and I know it's still gonna be a BFN but I'll go along with it because miracles do happen, just hope I'm one of the lucky few.

Good luck for scan and stimming Debs :thumbup:


----------



## dreamofabean

So sorry doodar :( x


----------



## Megg33k

Bollocks, Vick! I was hoping to come in here to see better news. I thought maybe you were just too cautious to put up a ticker yet! Damn it all! Hoping Saturday goes better! I'll hold out hope for you until I can't possibly anymore! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Well you probably guessed it was a BFN yesterday. I'm not going to let it beat me though. We have decided to give it another shot. So onwards and upwards bring on round 4.

Good Luck ladies and lots of :dust: to you all.x


----------



## Megg33k

Glad you're going to try again, Vickie! :hugs: Wishing you luck! Lots of love, honey! xxx


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Glad you're going to try again, Vickie! :hugs: Wishing you luck! Lots of love, honey! xxx

Thanks sweetie. let's hope both our dreams come true eh!!

How do I change my journal link name in my siggie?


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Glad you're going to try again, Vickie! :hugs: Wishing you luck! Lots of love, honey! xxx
> 
> Thanks sweetie. let's hope both our dreams come true eh!!
> 
> How do I change my journal link name in my siggie?Click to expand...

You do it like this without the *: [*URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/675677-doodars-dream-hoping-one-day-comes-true.html"]My Journal[/URL]

You can make it say anything you want by changing "My Journal" to anything else!


----------



## Kelly9

That's great that you're going to give it another shot! I honestly admire you girls that go through something like this as Many times as you do I'm pooping my pants thinking about round one.


----------



## Doodar

Aw I must admit I did find it daunting the first time round. Now I just can't wait to get started again. Phoning clinic tomorrow to get review apt booked in.


----------



## blondemop

Hi :flower:
Just wanted to pop in and say hello and give a quick update. I've been stimming for the last week now. Starting to feel "full" now. My mind keeps playing tricks on me though. I keep comparing this to my first cycle that worked and when it is not the same I get SO upset. My doc wants me to have 15 follies this time. I had a scan earlier in the week and it showed 13 - 5 big ones. Then had another scan yesterday and all they told me was that they measured 6, and there were at least 4 others "trying to get into the game." I freaked that I was not responding well. At this point in my cycle last time they gave me measurements for at least 10 follies. Although when I calm down I remember some of them measuring quite small, like 7 mm-ish. DH thinks they just didn't give me the measurements of the small ones this time. I sit here and obsess that I tried again too soon and maybe my body just wasn't ready (even though my doc said he would only start me if i was totally ready and all my tests showed that I was) AUGH! This process is brutal!
either way, ER is next week sometime. 
What has me the most worried is that it did work last time, and I feel like I couldn't possibly be lucky enough for it to work a second time in a row. :shrug: Although, my doctor and acupuncturist both seem very positive.
Sigh. sorry for the rambling rant. 
My head is just spinning. I am going to go ahead and put full blame on the hormones for this :wacko: (estrogen was well over 1000 yesterday.)


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Hi Blondemop

Its quality not quantity and you only need that lucky one.... :)
I am mid stimming too. only 5 follies ... 
fingers crossed 
X


----------



## Doodar

Aw Blondemop :hugs: like hopeful says it's quality hun. Try stay positive babe.

Good luck to both of you :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Lots of luck and dust to you both! 

I am excited but scared, I don't think that will change but I do expect the excitment to win out once we're actually started down the path. Come on body Ovulate for me so I can call the clinic again!


----------



## DaisyJump

Hello,
just wondering if any of the ladies are still around from this thread?? xx


----------



## MamaSafe

There are different calculators now available for assessing your chances of IVF.. some of them look depressingly low when you put your data in. Here is another way of assessing your chances of having a baby with IVF - https://www.mindfulmum.co.uk/2011/w...sessing-your-chance-of-having-a-baby-via-ivf/


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sort of out of the game, but I still subscribe to this thread. Does that count? I'm always willing to answer questions and stuff.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm around to


----------



## Wallie

I'm still here, will be for a while yet too!


----------



## AmorBebe

DaisyJump said:


> Hello,
> just wondering if any of the ladies are still around from this thread?? xx

I'm still around! :)


----------



## Kaylakin

I'm around too!


----------



## fisher14

Hello eveyone Im still around....im starting my second icsi next month :)


----------



## blondemop

Im still here too. My RE actually put me right into another ICSI cycle without any time off, so my day 5 transfer is tomorrow! whirlwind. Hoping this is it. Three fresh ivf cycles, one miscariage, one D&C in one year is ENOUGH! (of course if this one fails, I will go again as soon as RE says go).
How is everyone doing?


----------



## labmommy

I'm back in the game...as soon as hcg comes back down so AF can come..then FET #1!


----------



## Doodar

Me too. I'm starting a fresh cycle in a couple of weeks. Good Luck for your transfer Blondemop. I really hope this is your time hun :thumbup:


----------



## nikki0530

Hi everyone,
I'm trying not to go crazy over here and I just thought I would post and see what everyone thinks. I have my blood test on Thursday but I couldn't stand the wait and went ahead and took an HPT. I've never been pregnant before so I thought "what's one more negative test just for fun?" So I put it on the counter and I wasn't going to look at it for 3 minutes but when I looked down not 30 seconds later there was already a faint line. :happydance: So here's my worry. I had my hcg trigger shot 12 days ago. My retrieval was 10 days ago and my transfer was 7 days ago. The embryologist came out before my transfer and said I had "3 very pretty embryos" and the doctor said I had the best she had seen in months. They are very hopeful that it worked for me. I have had weird mild cramping ever since two days after the transfer and I was worried that it's my period coming. So as of now I was planning on testing again in 2 days and seeing if the line is darker but I don't know if I can trust this one. My husband is deployed in Afghanistan and I don't want to tell him until I'm sure because I don't want to distract him. I really hope this is it. I feel like it is...help!! And thanks everyone, sorry to blab on and on it's just hard going through this alone, I never expected the test to be positive.:shrug:


----------



## gogosteady

Hi
New to BB
Im starting my 2nd IVF in a couple of months.
1st IVF ended in chemical pregnancy, after good response, 18 eggs collected, 14 fertilized but then only 1 made it to blast.
Im preparing for next round and im taking lots of vitmins, hoping to have a few more make it to blast this time, so i have some to freeze.

xxx


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies! i'm doing my first IVF w/icsi and aha next week. i'm nervous!


----------



## Kelly9

Touch the sky, where are you in your cycle now? 

Nikki that sounds promising although I am not sure how long the HCG stays in your system I am pretty sure 12 days is enough for it to leave! Test again in the morning or in two days and see if the line gets darker.


----------



## nikki0530

I took another this morning, ever so slightly darker than the one yesterday... Thursday's blood work is so far away! I'm praying like crazy...

And good luck to all the others about to start, you can do it!:thumbup:


----------



## blondemop

Nikki- sounds good to me! Congrats! I have every intention of testing before my blood test. I plan on doing it about 12 days after I gave the shot as well. I think i heard at one point along my journey that it should be out of your system in 11 days.

Transfer went well. Transferred 2 blasts (4AA - best grade for my clinic, and 4B+B+) The embryologist said she sees no reason why this wouldn't work based on my embryos :) I hope she is right. I am now on my 3 days of "couch potato."- bedrest. They are watching 4 others, hopefully I will have a few to freeze.


----------



## Doodar

Nikki Depends on the dose of hcg that you took. If it was 10,000iu then they usually say it takes 1000iu a day to get out of your system, so that would be 10 days. Good luck hunny :thumbup:

Blondemop congrats on being pupo. Lots of rest and relaxation now, let those embies snuggle in.:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats Nikki!

I think I would poas every day after just to watch the lines go away that way I would know but it'll be my first round so I'm a newbie. I think I'll likely wait after the test goes neg to test again maybe a few days. When you do a 5dt is it like you're 5dpo already so that you could technically test 10 days later? Or do you still have to wait 2 weeks after the transfer?


----------



## Doodar

Kelly9 said:


> Congrats Nikki!
> 
> I think I would poas every day after just to watch the lines go away that way I would know but it'll be my first round so I'm a newbie. I think I'll likely wait after the test goes neg to test again maybe a few days. When you do a 5dt is it like you're 5dpo already so that you could technically test 10 days later? Or do you still have to wait 2 weeks after the transfer?

You can test 10 days later. Makes the 2ww go that little bit quicker.


----------



## Kelly9

Well thats good to know! an ivf cycle is long enough as it is.


----------



## nikki0530

I called the doctor and explained that I took a test because my hubby is about to go on a mission and he really wanted to know. And they said it sounds promising but there is a chance that it could be the shot but the line being darker is a good sign. They are sending me for bloodwork in the morning now not Thursday so that will cut down 2 days of waiting. She said they will know for sure from the numbers. Then at least I can either hang it up or dance around like crazy...I'm pretty nervous now and doubting it. But I am really tired and I have to run to pee every 20 minutes it's crazy...hopefully a good sign. I'm just kinda bummed now since I don't know what to believe:dohh:


----------



## Doodar

Kelly9 said:


> Well thats good to know! an ivf cycle is long enough as it is.

Second that :thumbup: and the 2ww feels longer than the actual cycle itself, it's a killer. When you starting hun?



nikki0530 said:


> I called the doctor and explained that I took a test because my hubby is about to go on a mission and he really wanted to know. And they said it sounds promising but there is a chance that it could be the shot but the line being darker is a good sign. They are sending me for bloodwork in the morning now not Thursday so that will cut down 2 days of waiting. She said they will know for sure from the numbers. Then at least I can either hang it up or dance around like crazy...I'm pretty nervous now and doubting it. But I am really tired and I have to run to pee every 20 minutes it's crazy...hopefully a good sign. I'm just kinda bummed now since I don't know what to believe:dohh:

Aw thats good of your Doctor. Will you get blood results tomorrow? It's such an anxious time and I'm wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. Symptoms are sounding positive hun :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar I started down regging yesterday :) I should start stims on sept 10 with egg collection tentatively scheduled for sept 23. I haven't said anything in my journal which is why I've been keeping quiet so if anyone knows anyone in my journal or goes to it just keep it on the down low please.


----------



## Doodar

Kelly9 said:


> Doodar I started down regging yesterday :) I should start stims on sept 10 with egg collection tentatively scheduled for sept 23. I haven't said anything in my journal which is why I've been keeping quiet so if anyone knows anyone in my journal or goes to it just keep it on the down low please.

Ok hun no problem. How you finding it so far? I'm on short protocol so no down regging for me. I start stimming around 16th and ec around 28th,so we're not too far apart Hun. Have to say your avatar pic of Skyler is so cute. He's just too cute!


----------



## Kelly9

So short protocol is no d reg and just stims from when your period starts? 

I do only two weeks of down regging I know some that do 4 weeks before starting stims. I am doing injections (I asked specifically to not have the nasal spray which is what my clinic normally does) they aren't to bad I'm a nurse so I'm used to giving injections just not to myself. I haven't hit a blood vessel yet either so no bruising but I still have a ton more injections to do. I wonder why I could just do the short protocol my clinic does offer it, do you have to have special circumstances to do it? I know it is about 1200 bucks cheaper at my clinic to do the short protocol not including the difference in the cost of the drugs.

Exciting times that we will be so close in going through this!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Guess I will hop in here too! My IUI just converted to IVF as I overstimulated to the meds. I only took 150iu's of Follistim on CD5, CD7, CD9 and Femara CD3-CD7 ... and that's it! 

I was shocked to go to my ultrasound and find out we have 30 follicles, ranging 14mm-19mm, I did 2 ganirelix injections tonight with another injection of 200iu's of Follistim. Going tomorrow for another scan. They are going to trigger me tomorrow for Egg retrieval on Thursday. 

Scared out of my mind, just Friday I thought we were doing an IUI. Good grief!!


----------



## Kelly9

Thats crazy!!!! I am starting on 150 units to when I go but I take mine every single day for two weeks or until the change the dose but the first three days are 150. Good luck for collection!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Kelly9 said:


> Touch the sky, where are you in your cycle now?
> 
> Nikki that sounds promising although I am not sure how long the HCG stays in your system I am pretty sure 12 days is enough for it to leave! Test again in the morning or in two days and see if the line gets darker.

To be honest, i'm not sure what CD i'm on as i never really got a full period. i started spotting 1 week before i stopped the BCP, after i stopped the pill it got a tiny bit heavier but still hardly anything. i finally stopped this past saturday ?? but whateves, i'm on my 5th day of stimming and i have an appt today to follow up on the follie situation ;) so far EC is 9/6 and ET 9/9.


----------



## nikki0530

The line this morning was way darker, after I cried all night thinking it was a false positive the last 2 days...going for bloodwork now!!! :happydance:

good luck ladies, and take it easy if you just had a transfer, it drove me crazy to stay still but it may have paid off!!!!


----------



## blondemop

Good luck Nikki!

Im on my second day of staying off my feet. LOTS of movies :) This will be worth it in the end!


----------



## nikki0530

blondemop said:


> Good luck Nikki!
> 
> Im on my second day of staying off my feet. LOTS of movies :) This will be worth it in the end!

yup, I watched movies and my friend gave me all the True Blood dvds to watch hehe, it was kind of a funny subject matter :)


----------



## Kelly9

Any official news Nikki???


----------



## Touch the Sky

i had 12 follies today ranging from 7-10mm.. i'm on the 5th day of stimming.. does anyone know if this is good? EC is 9/6 so far..


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ok, for all you IVF experts ... My estrogen level was 1164 and today it is 759, the doctor is really happy it went down. She said that it is a better enviroment for the eggy if the number goes down. 

What number are they looking for?? Anyone know??

She said they DEFINITELY don't want anything above 3000.

Edit: Eek, now I have scared myself googling it ... I guess 759 sucks! Damn what the heck -- I guess the ganirelix killed my estrogen. I wonder if it will go up once I trigger tonight. Doesn't look like I got more than 3-4 mature eggs inside the follicles. Even though todays follicle check showed at least 4 @ 20mm and like 6 @17mm ... the rest around 15mm.


----------



## Kelly9

I am not familiar with the hormone levels but I'd like to know to. Could the estrogen be why there aren't many mature eggs? Will they put you back to IUI then?


----------



## nikki0530

I got the call...i'm pregnant!!! I never thought I would say this!. Girls there is hope out there, we have been trying for 5 years, we did 7 months of medicated iui treatments and I took a year long break after finding out I had CN3 and a LEEP and now here I am, actually pregnant! I can't wait to see my hubby's face when he gets off the plane from Afghanistan, I'll be about 5 months by then. There is hope out there and God is so good. It's still early but this feels right, my numbers were 33 today and I go back thursday for more bloodwork. She said it's probably just one but I tested earlier than usual so by thursday we will see how fast they climb! I don't even know what to do with myself. Good luck to all of you!!!:happydance:


----------



## Wallie

nikki0530 said:


> I got the call...i'm pregnant!!! I never thought I would say this!. Girls there is hope out there, we have been trying for 5 years, we did 7 months of medicated iui treatments and I took a year long break after finding out I had CN3 and a LEEP and now here I am, actually pregnant! I can't wait to see my hubby's face when he gets off the plane from Afghanistan, I'll be about 5 months by then. There is hope out there and God is so good. It's still early but this feels right, my numbers were 33 today and I go back thursday for more bloodwork. She said it's probably just one but I tested earlier than usual so by thursday we will see how fast they climb! I don't even know what to do with myself. Good luck to all of you!!!:happydance:

I'm so pleased for you, it's certainly been a long haul for you. Congratulations.

Maybe you could let us know something about CN3 and LEEP, as I've certainly heard of these.

thanks and Congratulations!


----------



## blondemop

Sky- your number looks good. You still have several days of stimming to go and those follies should 1-2 a day. Sounds like you have some good potential eggs!

PCOS mom- Im not really sure about your estrogen level. I know that I was close to 3000 this time. If you go above that I think they worry about hyperstim, which usually is not an ideal environment for eggies or embryos. When is your retrieval? 

Nikki- HOORAY!!!!!! congrats :) 

AFM- still sitting. :) Back to work tomorrow though. having a little aching in my pelvic joints. But i think it is just from sitting. Had a dream that I have implantation bleeding. Hope that means something good is going on in there...


----------



## Kelly9

Great news nikki!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I did hours and hours of research ....

I had taken 3 ganirelix injections within a 24 hour period ... which come to find out it really effects estrogen levels. I'm guessing this is my problem.


----------



## Kelly9

What is ganirilex for?


----------



## Chris77

Kelly9 said:


> What is ganirilex for?

It prevents premature ovulation.


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think my clinic uses it, but they do scans everyday right before trigger


----------



## trying4babies

nikki0530 said:


> I got the call...i'm pregnant!!! I never thought I would say this!. Girls there is hope out there, we have been trying for 5 years, we did 7 months of medicated iui treatments and I took a year long break after finding out I had CN3 and a LEEP and now here I am, actually pregnant! I can't wait to see my hubby's face when he gets off the plane from Afghanistan, I'll be about 5 months by then. There is hope out there and God is so good. It's still early but this feels right, my numbers were 33 today and I go back thursday for more bloodwork. She said it's probably just one but I tested earlier than usual so by thursday we will see how fast they climb! I don't even know what to do with myself. Good luck to all of you!!!:happydance:

Just reading that news is amazing Congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I am officially pupo with twins!


----------



## trying4babies

Good luck kelly with your 2 ww 

Hope everything goes really well for u :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks! Right now everything is just dragging. This has got to be the longest tww of my life.


----------



## trying4babies

Is this your first try? :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes but we do have a son already whose 13.5 month, he was a miracle conception :)


----------



## trying4babies

Kelly9 said:


> Yes but we do have a son already whose 13.5 month, he was a miracle conception :)

Thats great news for u & ur OH kelly :winkwink: I really hope everything goes well & message me with all ur progress :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

thanks


----------



## missyt

Hi ladies,

I was wondering I can join? I've starting IVF this month. I'm currently on my BCP now and my next appointment is on 10/17. I'll start my injectibles around 10/21 and they are thinking egg collection will be around 10/30. I'm not sure what all to expect. I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## trying4babies

missyt said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was wondering I can join? I've starting IVF this month. I'm currently on my BCP now and my next appointment is on 10/17. I'll start my injectibles around 10/21 and they are thinking egg collection will be around 10/30. I'm not sure what all to expect. I'm a bit nervous.

I'm on this page and all us girls are going through either ivf or icsi...

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/489404-icsi-2011-a-109.html


----------



## Kelly9

So update ladies, I AM PREGNANT! I don't have a scan till Oct 31 to find out if there is 1 or 2, so 25 more days of wondering to go.


----------

